#ubuntu-br 2011-10-24
<peregrinator_six> picolo, :)
<picolo> peregrinator_six, LSD
<picolo> :P
<picolo> Ops LTS
<Amigordinho> ???
<peregrinator_six> picolo, ^^
<MrBoss> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> boa
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> picolo, pvt
<MrBoss> alguém aqui ja usou algum modem 3g da tim? estou tentando configurar e nada, ja li diversos tutos e nada
<Amigordinho> Nunca usei
<Amigordinho> Alguém já usou o LKL?
<Amigordinho> Alguém por aí?
<mazoni_> eu
<Amigordinho> Já usou o lkl?
<morfeu> Boa noite
<morfeu> alguem ai pode me dar uma dica de como instalar uma placa de tv encore , eu instalei o tvtime, mas o som nao funciona
<morfeu> Srlinux,  boa noite, ta ai :
<Srlinux> opa
<Srlinux> boa
<Srlinux> eaew
<morfeu> Srlinux,  pode me dar uma dica de como instalar uma placa de tv encore , eu instalei o tvtime, mas o som nao funciona
<Srlinux> ixe cara dessa parte nao manjo... :p
<Srlinux> desculpa aew
<morfeu> ok Srlinux
<licensed> meu ktorrent ta como processo defunct (zombie) alguem sabe como posso parar pra abrir de novo?
<Rudolf> kill -9
<Rudolf> killall
<licensed> Rudolf, ja tentei nao some
<mantovani> pessoal, quando eu coloco o meu iphone
<mantovani> eu salvei para abrir a pasta de imagens e abrir o player de música
<mantovani> vocês lembram como eu "retiro isso".
 * mantovani usando ubuntu 11.04
<Amigordinho> Bom dia pessoal, alguém aí sabe como descobrir a senha do root ou muda-la sem saber qual é?
<_junior_bastos__>  pessoal to empacado 
<_junior_bastos__>  to tentando instalar o ubuntu pelo wubi 
<Rudolf> _junior_bastos__: wtf wubi?
<_junior_bastos__>  so que no primeiro restart da "no wubildr" e "prefix is not set" 
<_junior_bastos__>  quando eu substituo o wubildr pelo 9.10 
<_junior_bastos__>  o grub aparece 
<_junior_bastos__>  tento dar boot manualmente so que ao final da unknown file system 
<rafaelstanley> tem alguma forma de saber quem esta consumindo maior banda da internet, e com o que esta consumindo?
<barnabe> rafaelstanley, usando roteador?
<rafaelstanley> barnabe, sim, mas a net esta ruim cabo/roteador
<rafaelstanley> geral msm
<barnabe> rafaelstanley, ja vi roteador q mostra, mas pra saber mesmo, vc teria q usar um comp como servidor!
<rafaelstanley> tem um servidor
<rafaelstanley> é centos
<barnabe> ai tem varios programas q mostram o consumo de banda!
<dtcrshr> dia
<elderdosantos_> bom dia
<download> Bom dia a todos gostaria de saber como faço para colocar o layout  do Blue Nigh no ubuntu 11.10
<download> gosto das telas escuras
<SamuelCernunnos> esse é o maior canal de linux em portugues
<SamuelCernunnos> meu nome de usuario que ficava ali do lado do botão de desligar sumiu
<SamuelCernunnos> o botão de desligar ainda ta lá
<Cuki> esse nao eh soh o maior canal em linux em portugues, eh tbm o mais quieto!!!
<renemoraes> ahhahahaha
<renemoraes> galera.. alguém aqui tem um dell inspiron xps15?
<Cuki> oq te pertubas renemoraes
<Cuki> ?
<renemoraes> a placa optimus nvidia
<Cuki> problemas com o nouvou?
<Cuki> deixa eu adivinhar, seu driver esta blacklisted...
<renemoraes> na verdade eu ia comprar um xps15 mas vi muita gente discutindo q estava com problema com o driver
<renemoraes> gostaria de saber se a situação melhorou
<Cuki> olha, eu tenho um macbook com nvdia 9600
<Cuki> funciona que eh uma blz
<Cuki> qual a placa?
<renemoraes> sem instalar o bumblebee ou o ironhide?
<renemoraes> mas essa placa tem a tecnologia nvidia optimus?
<renemoraes> vou te mostrar o forum q me assustou
<renemoraes> http://askubuntu.com/questions/36930/how-well-do-laptops-with-nvidia-optimus-work
<Cuki> nao sei, mas imagino q nao
<Cuki> nao aconteceu nda disso comigo...
<renemoraes> putz.. isso me deu uma desanimada.. vc roda qual versão no mac?
<Cuki> meu maior problema foi o driver q o ubuntu tem para nvidia
<Cuki> ateh agora, ja rodei todas...
<renemoraes> tá com a 11.10? atualmente
<renemoraes> 64bits?
<Cuki> as principais funcoes, a distribuicao resolveu paramim...
<Cuki> sim, estou com o gnome-shell funfando tbm
<Cuki> eu tive prob com a 9.10 para tras...
<renemoraes> é.. eu tbém apanhei um pouco com as versões mais antigas
<Cuki> 64bits, ainda no puz, o 10.04 foi, mas a atual nao
<Cuki> o slack que eh *oda...
<renemoraes> hahaha realmente
<Cuki> esse eu tive q colocar tudo na mao...
<renemoraes> na unha...
<renemoraes> tem fedora aí tbém?
<Cuki> make, make-install e o tudo, baixava o driver num computador e passava numa pen
<Cuki> fedora nao experimentei...
<renemoraes> é... vou dar mais uma olhada no meu próximo notebook
<Cuki> eu cheguei a usar um distiro q chamava slackintosh, mas desisti
<renemoraes> nossa, nem ouvi falar dessa distro
<Cuki> ah bixo, eu quero um da acer agora...
<renemoraes> qual vc aconselha?
<Cuki> eh bao, bunito e barato
<renemoraes> com certeza
<Cuki> eu aconselho, pra ficar em casa, diboa... eh show
<renemoraes> cara o seu trackpad, vc chegou a configurar alguns gestures?
<renemoraes> touchegg? utouch
<Cuki> no ubuntu?
<renemoraes> isso
<Cuki> jah, mas nem usava
<renemoraes> queria saber se respondia bem
<Cuki> para dois desdos, eh bom
<Cuki> para tres tbm...
<Cuki> vertical scrool, movimentar janelas
<Cuki> faz tudo...
<Cuki> no windows q da pau
<renemoraes> ahhaah não só isso né
<Cuki> o windows nao responde tao bem qto o ubuntu...
<renemoraes> com certeza.. o windows é uma loucura
<Cuki> eh, soh q a apple prefere q vc use windows a linux...
<Cuki> junto com o cd vem o camp boot
<Cuki> um programa pronto para configurar todos os driver no win...
<renemoraes> tô ligado pra dar dual boot né?
<Cuki> msm assim, two finger scroll da pau
<Cuki> dual boot tbm
<Cuki> mas eu preficor segurar o bto opton durante a inicialização
<Cuki> *option
<renemoraes> to ligado... vc trabalha com os 3 sistemas então? windows, linux e osx?
<Cuki> eu abandonei o osx
<Cuki> nao uso
<Cuki> soh ubuntu nele...
<renemoraes> que ótimo!
<Cuki> =)
<Cuki> huahuahauah
<renemoraes> ahhaah eliminou o mal da máquina! ahhah
<Cuki> eu comprei um adesivo do tux, coloquei nele...
<renemoraes> por cima da maçã?
<renemoraes> hahahah
<Cuki> pensei
<Cuki> mas nao fiz
<renemoraes> muito bom ahhaha
<Cuki> queria colocar a cabeça do tux bem na maça, assis a cabeça dele ficava iluminada...
<renemoraes> ahhahahahaha
<Cuki> huahauuha
<renemoraes> ia ficar mto louco!
<renemoraes> ahahha
<renemoraes> cara, vou voltar pro trampo aqui, senão tô lascado
<renemoraes> abração e valeu pelas dicas
<Cuki> flw
<barna> alguem usando cubo da area de trabalho do compiz no 11.10???
<Cuki> ae
<Raff> alguem aqui manda bem em prolog ?
<spiga> alguem sabe como fazer um contador estilo 000000001
<spiga> em awk
<spiga> alguem ai mexe com awk sabe fazer o seguinte  queria que tive-se um loop  e os numeros teriam que sair assim 00000001, 00000002
<spiga> assim por diante
<xispirito> spiga, http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Awk.html
<xispirito> uso como referencia, sempre acho o que quero =)
<spiga> hu,...
<spiga> alguema ideia.como chama essa função
<L88os> não estou conseguindo assistir vídeos em HD alguém pode me ajudar?
<spiga> qual e a string de espaço no awk
<spiga> alguem sabe
<L88os> hoje tá difícil de conseguir resposta sobre alguma coisa...
<joaquimjuniors_> Pessoal boa tarde!
<joaquimjuniors_> eu to tentando instalar o wine, alguém sabe dizer por que ele baixa as libs do qt como dependencia?
<andretyn> Olá o/
<andretyn> Boa tarde...
<MatheusNg> andretyn, tarde
<andretyn> MatheusNg, o/
<douglas> olá pessoas
<andretyn> douglas, 0/
<douglas> seguinte, tow com uma dúvida sobre o Ubuntu 11.10
<douglas> quando você minimiza um programa e ele vai pra bandeja do sistema
<douglas> no Unity, pra onde o bendito programa vai?
<douglas> porque ele simplesmente some D:
<douglas> se alguém poder me dar esse help
<douglas> eu tow até usando o Gnome Shell por causa desse sumiço de programas do Unity
<douglas> =\
<Celsinho> boa tarde!
<Celsinho> douglas, ja tentou alt+tab ?
<douglas> Celsinho, já, mas como ele está na bandeja não aparace entre os programas abertos
<Celsinho> :@
<douglas> e tipo no Gnome Shell ele mostra igual no Windows
<douglas> ao lado do relógio na barra de ferramentas
<douglas> e o pior é que vários programas vão pra lá depois de minimizar
<douglas> e no Unity eu não sei como reabrir eles, aí fica tenso
<r0dr1g0> Boa tarde, rapazeada. Um ajudinha pra um iniciante: minimizei um programa pra bandeja do sistema e gostaria de voltá-lo (maximizá-lo) novamente, como devo proceder? Uso o Ubuntu 11.10
<douglas> eu não sou muito fã do visual do Gnome Shell mas estou tendo que usar ele por causa disso [...]
<douglas> aí não sou só eu ta vendo, o r0dr1g0 está com o mesmo problema
<douglas> <r0dr1g0> eu mudei para o Gnome Shell enquanto não encontro a solução disso no Unity =\
<r0dr1g0> douglas, já vem instalado o gnome?
<douglas> não
<r0dr1g0> :/
<douglas> vou te passar o link do ubuntu dicas que ensina a habilitar o Gnome no 11.10
<r0dr1g0> valeu!
<douglas> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/10/gnome-3-2-no-ubuntu-11-10/
<douglas> ta aí
<MatheusNg> douglas, ele não vai pra launchbar? aquela barra na lateral esquerda?
<douglas> não
<douglas> eu ouvi falar na internet que intalando um dock no Unity
<MatheusNg> ué... aqui tudo que eu tenho aberto fica lá, junto com os ícones "fixados" na barra
<douglas> eles vão para lá
<douglas> quando eu minimizo o amsn por exemplo ele sai de lá
<MatheusNg> por padrão aqui funciona assim... ele iam pra barra no 11.04 e continua assim no 11.10
<douglas> e deveria ir para a barra de tarefas
<MatheusNg> que estranho :|
<douglas> mas ele simplesmente some
<douglas> e continua em execução
<MatheusNg> ele não fica minimizado alí no ícone do envelope (mensagens) não?
<douglas> não
<douglas> também achei que iria ficar la
<MatheusNg> o PidGin fica lá... e o ícone fica azul qdo chega msg nova
<douglas> mas la so tem os que ficam por padrão
<douglas> Empathy, evolution, essas coisas
<MatheusNg> o amsn eu usei muuuito pouco, não lembro se ficava
<douglas> e outra coisa estranha
<douglas> o meu empathy fecha sozinho depois de fazer o login
<MatheusNg> então, o pidgin não vem por padrão... mas depois que instalei ele aparece lá tbm. O emesene tbm funcionava assim, mesma coisa. Só o amsn que não lembro.
<douglas> desde que atualizei para o 11.10 ele está assim
<MatheusNg> douglas, vc fez upgrade ou formatou e instalou do zero?
<douglas> por isso baixei o amsn
<douglas> eu primeiro tentei o upgrade
<douglas> mas dava erro
<douglas> então fiz boot do 11.10 no hd externo
<douglas> mas não formatei o antigo
<douglas> fiz a atualização pelo boot
<douglas> ouvi falar que desse jeito podia dar muito erro
<MatheusNg> aqui o upgrade (.04 -> .10) correu bem, mas ficou um monte de coisa funcionando estranho depois. Aí formatei e instalei do zero... e agora tá funcionando certinho.
<douglas> mas n queria perder meus arquivos e nem ter trabalho
<douglas> =\
<MatheusNg> mesmo caso que eu... mas acabei tendo mais trabalho
<douglas> que droga =\
<MatheusNg> eu fiz upgrade... não ficou legal. Instalei "por cima" (mantendo os dados) e tbm ficou ruim. Só ficou decente depois que formatei mesmo.
<douglas> então vou ter que fazer um mega backup e formatar do zero?
<douglas> era o que eu menos queria kkk
<douglas> mas já vi que vai ser a melhor opção =\
<douglas> tem um programa padrão de backup de arquivos no 11.10?
<MatheusNg> eu sugiro isso, viu.
<douglas> para eu passar tudo para o hd externo?
<MatheusNg> tem o deja-dup... mas não sei dizer se é legal
<douglas> vou dar uma testada
<MatheusNg> fiz backup na unha mesmo, com o tar, depois copiei pro hd externo
<r0dr1g0> douglas, desculpe, deu problema aqui
<douglas> eu quero arrumar logo isso
<Giverny> eita
<Giverny> caba macho
<Giverny> ;x
<douglas> não sou fã dessa cara do Gnome Shell xD
<Giverny> fez back up na unha
<Giverny> ehauh
<douglas> r0dr1g0 para habilitar o Gnome Shell no 11.10
<douglas> abra o terminal (ctrl+alt+t)
<douglas> e cole isso sem aspas "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell"
<douglas> aperta enter e pronto
<MatheusNg> douglas, instalou o gnome-fallback ?
<douglas> acho que é o Gnome 3.2
<douglas> aí depois de instalar ele pelo terminal encerra a sessão
<MatheusNg> aqui, qdo instalei o gnome-shell, fui instalar o fallback e disse que já tava instalado. Agora não sei se instalou junto com o shell ou se já tinha. Só sei que agora aparece no login, tanto o Gnome qto o Gnome Classic.
<douglas> e na tela de login do ubuntu na engrenagem vai ter a opção do Gnome Shell
<douglas> aqui tem o Gnome Shell com e sem efeito só
<douglas> e não vi diferença entre eles kkkk
<r0dr1g0> douglas, obrigado pela ajuda
<douglas> r0drig0 de nada :D
<douglas> vou ver qual é a do deja-dup
<MatheusNg> douglas, o Gnome Classic aqui, é quase igual o Gnome 2
<douglas-cv> MatheusNg eu prefiro o Unity ao Gnome pq ele usa melhor o espaço da tela
<douglas-cv> com só uma barra superior fica mais minimalista
<MatheusNg> douglas-cv, eu tbm. Achei legal o gnome-shell mas prefiro o Unity
<MatheusNg> pelo mesmo motivo
<MatheusNg> e acho ele mais "bonito" tbm. Esse lance da barra de menu de todos aplicativos abrirem no mesmo lugar (na barra do topo, igual no mac), curto bastante tbm.
<douglas-cv> verdade, e com o Unity o Ubuntu ganhou uma cara mais própria e deixou de ser parecido com o Windows
 * peregrinator_six o.o ...
<douglas-cv> não estou achando o bendito Deja-dup D:
<douglas-cv> que falta que faz a pesquisa do Unity
<douglas-cv> =\
<MatheusNg> tecla "super" (logo do windows) e digita "deja"
<MatheusNg> ele já vai achar pra vc, como "Cópia de Segurança", se o seu estiver em português
<douglas-cv> quando eu teclo super nada acontece
<douglas-cv> o botão ta sem ação nenhuma
<MatheusNg> e clicando no primeiro ícone da barra lateral (o símbolo do ubuntu lá)
<MatheusNg> pode clicar tbm no ícone da engrenagem lá no canto superior direito... Configurações do Sistema...
<MatheusNg> vc vai achar ele lá
<douglas-cv> vou trocar pro Unity que eu acho rapidinho
<MatheusNg> ah tá... vc tá no gnome?
<MatheusNg> pensei que tava no unity
<MatheusNg> rs
<douglas> pronto, o Déjà-dup está fazendo o trabalho dele já
<MatheusNg> douglas, \o/
<douglas> isso vai demorar horrores hasuhasuhahsa
<MatheusNg> douglas, eu fiz na mão por causa disso... não acabava nunca :|
<douglas> aqui no xchat os comandos com barra funcionam?
<MatheusNg> como eu só tinha que "backupear" o meu /home e mais 2 diretórios, ficou tranquilo
<douglas> de ; away
<douglas> lol
<douglas> é funciona kkk
<MatheusNg> douglas, funciona
<MatheusNg> rs
<MatheusNg>  /join /part /whois etc e tal
<renemoraes> galera alguém leu sobre o kernel 3.1 e as mudanças da placa nvidia?
<Amigordinho> Alguém aí?
<xispirito> aqui?
<xispirito> não
<xispirito> não
<xispirito> o0
<xispirito> á
<xispirito> ã
<xispirito> 0o
<Amigordinho> eu
<peregrinator_six> barna, boa noite.
<barna> to testando o 11.10, tentei usar o compiz e sumiu tudo da tela, agora só funfa em 2D, ja desintalei o unity e instalei d novo e nada! alguem tem idea do que posso fazer pra recupurar o 3D?
<barna> boa noite peregrinator_six !
<peregrinator_six> barna, tentar usar o ubuntu 11.10 como você usava o 10.10 é a pior ideia que você poderia ter tido...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<barna> to instalando o gnome aki, vamos ver!
<Cuki> ae
<barna> mas até me dispus a usar o unity no 11.10, ele melhorou MUITO em relação ao 11.04!
<barna> ta super usavel!
<peregrinator_six> barna, show mesmo, tá sabendo das novas do 12.04...?! http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=551
<barna> abrindo
<barna> q massa!
<barna> esotu ansioso pelo 12.04! num aguento mais essa instabilidade!!!!
<barna> *estou
<barna> quero instalar um OS e usa-lo sem ficar fritando os neoronios!
<peregrinator_six> eu to não, e a instabilidade não me causa nenhum problema com o suṕer OS 10.04.3 aqui stable da vida! :D
<barna> quem me dera poder voltar ao 10.04!
<barna> hoje de manha consegui um suporte de uns dos desenvolvedores do bumblebee, mas ele teve q sair, e até agora num voltou mais!
<barna> quem sabe amanha! a gente consegue rodar o 10.04 aki no meu netbook!
<barna> ou o 10.04 ou o squeeze!
 * peregrinator_six Squeezy me baby XD
<Cuki> ae
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<pibarnas> boa
<MarceloVaz> alguma alma caridosa pra me dar uma ajuda ?
<MarceloVaz> preciso ver nos logs do samba o horário em que alguns usuários fazem logon
<barna> MarceloVaz, se essa alma soube-se o seu problema seria mais facil!
<MarceloVaz> n consegui identificar qual das linhas é o "anuncio" de logon do usuário
<barna> ;)
<MarceloVaz> barna eh vero
<MarceloVaz> dei uma lida sobre o modulo full_audit
<MarceloVaz> mas n tem nada relacionado ao logon
<MarceloVaz> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/vfs_full_audit.8.html
<MarceloVaz> =/
 * barna vai bootar e ja volta!
<douglas> alguém sabe um programa para o linux
<douglas> que faz hd bootável do proprio linux?
<douglas> eu so conheço o Linux USB e ele não pega no Ubuntu
<MarceloVaz> dá uma lida sobre o DD
<douglas> pode deixar
<douglas> acabei de achar aqui na loja de programasdo Ubuntu
<douglas> o UNetbootin
<douglas> :D
<MarceloVaz> mas esse n seria pra criar pendrive
<MarceloVaz> ?
<douglas> mas ele serve pra HD externo tb
<douglas> é tudo igual :D
<MarceloVaz> sei la
<MarceloVaz> nunca fiz isso
<MarceloVaz> =P
<barna> o unetbootin pode fazer até boot de uma iso no seu hd interno!
<barna> com outros OS etc.....
<douglas> lol Mara
<barna> tipo, vc num precisa mais gravar um cd ou fazer live-pen!
<MarceloVaz> estou pasmo
<MarceloVaz> n acredito que o samba n faça log do logon dos usuários
<MarceloVaz> O_o
<douglas> nossa o ubuntu já vem com um criador de discos de inicialização
<douglas> \o/
<douglas> que mão na roda
<MarceloVaz> q inhaca
<MarceloVaz> só faz log de quando conecta no compartilhamento
<MarceloVaz> @#$!GRRRRRRRRRR
<Maninho> <MarceloVaz> @#$!GRRRRRRRRRR {GRRF PO*RA}
<xispirito> ué, cachorros?
<xispirito> lol
<Maninho> TIM fela deu pau no chip a po**a
<xGrind> Maninho; AHAUHAUHA
<xGrind> sempre da erro
<Maninho> dia de cão... vo zarpar pro buteco
<Maninho> flow
<MarceloVaz> isso é uma coisa q cansa no linux
<MarceloVaz> falta de documentação é triste
<MarceloVaz> que ao menos tivesse um " nao faz isso " ja me servia
<MarceloVaz> melhor do que ficar tentando sem ao menos saber se faz ou não
<capeta> wtf
<capeta> oaUhaoUhaoUH
<capeta> eu não sinto falta de documentação
<capeta> SL é muito bem documentado
<MarceloVaz> leia mais a cima
<MarceloVaz> e me mostre onde tem a documentação
<MarceloVaz> ja varri a web atras
<capeta> samba?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> preciso saber quando os usuarios fizeram logon no PDC
<MarceloVaz> porem o audit do samba só me diz quando o cara acessou o compartilhamento
<MarceloVaz> n me serve
<capeta> hm
<capeta> http://moiristo.wordpress.com/2009/08/10/samba-logging-user-activity/ ?
<MarceloVaz> ja estou usando do audit
<MarceloVaz> n registra os logons
<capeta> do mesmo jeito que ele usa aí?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> tem uma penca de opções
<MarceloVaz> mas para registro do logon nada
<MarceloVaz> =[
<capeta> hm
<capeta> http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/Xs3ryYjtha3YXPt6kigp ?
<MarceloVaz> é uma alternativa
<MarceloVaz> ja tinha passado ai
<MarceloVaz> mas a ideia é armazenar em um banco mysql, se for pra fazer na mão
<MarceloVaz> vou fazer em vbscript
<MarceloVaz> This is an easy one. Just as the following line to the [global] section
<MarceloVaz> of smb.conf:
<MarceloVaz>         utmp = Yes
<MarceloVaz> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<capeta> bom, vou academia, até mais
<capeta> vasculha o google que deve ter um jeito de fazer isso
<MarceloVaz> vou testar esta dica ai
<MarceloVaz> n conhecia esta feature
<vinicius> quma boa loja para comprar placa de video ?
<barna> vinicius, mercadolivre!
<peregrinator_six> vinicius, é de onde você...?!
<peregrinator_six> que comprar como, telefone ou pessoalmente!?
<vinicius> pode ser telefone
<vinicius> norte do parana
<vinicius> xfx é boa ?
<xGrind> q isso?
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-25
<newmar> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> noite.
<newmar> pessoal quais são os codecs que preciso instalar no ubuntu para somente passar o mouse nas musicas e as mesmas ja tocarem?
<peregrinator_six> ai
<peregrinator_six> os extras já me são suficientes!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<newmar> peregrinator_six, poxa o meu estava funcionando atualizei e parou de funcionar
<peregrinator_six> atualizou o que!?
<newmar> peregrinator_six, agora nao consigo fazer funcionar de novo, o ubuntu nova versao
<peregrinator_six> sabe dizer se o 11.10 usa este recurso...?!
<peregrinator_six> derrepente ele abandonou...
<newmar> nao sei
<peregrinator_six> ai se tem que ver com quem usa...
<peregrinator_six> pra ver se faz...
<peregrinator_six> eu to de 10.04
<newmar> sera que pararam de usar isso poxa era um adianto
<xispirito> da para instalar, já fiz isso, só não me pergunta qual pacote =)
<xispirito> é do nautilus, nautilus alguma coisa
<barna> eu sempre coloco o rep da medibuntu e instalo ubuntu-restricted-extras! depois disso sempre funfa!
<newmar> coloquei o repo do medibuntu mas nao funcionou
<barna> newmar, instalou o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<humano_0006> barna, pra mim o ubuntu-restricted-extras é o bastante pra isso que ele quer funcionar pelo menos aqui...
<xispirito> mão seria o nautilus-totem?
<humano_0006> nem tenho o medibuntu ativo aqui, desnecessário pra minha necessidade!
<barna> tb acho, mas tem os pacotes nautilus-xxxxx um deles deve fazer isso!
<barna> agora num posso abrir o synaptic pra verificar!
<newmar> barna, instalei sim
<barna> newmar, abri o synaptic aki, to procurando p/ ver se tem um paco q faz isso!
<barna> tenho alguma lembrança do compiz faz isso!
<newmar> barna, bele tentei instalar uns aqui mas nao deu nao
<barna> kra to no debian agora! aki ta funfando isso!
<humano_0006> barna, O.o
<humano_0006> Debian?!
<barna> to fazendo um live-pen do maverick, vou lá testa-lo!
<humano_0006> ah sim...
<humano_0006> :P
<barna> squeeze! o OS é o melhor q ja usei!
 * humano_0006 SQUEEZY MY BABE! :d
<humano_0006> :D
<barna> pena q num entendi nada como faz pra instalar o debublebee nele!
<barna> se funface o debumblebee nele ele seria o meu OS primario!
<humano_0006> barna, claro que tem só ir na fonte que se acha... (sites em ingles...) ;)
<barna> ja achei, mas num entendi o processo de instalação/configuração!
<humano_0006> barna,
<humano_0006> barna, http://www.forumdebian.com.br/
<humano_0006> fique a vontade. :)
<humano_0006> barna, http://www.orkut.com.br/Main#CommTopics?cmm=9145
<van> boa noite
<van> será que ja  resolveram o problema no remastersys  no ubuntu 11.10??
<barna> https://github.com/z0rc/debumblebee/blob/master/INSTALL
<barna> vo la instalar o maverick! ja volto!
<van> será que ja  resolveram o problema no remastersys  no ubuntu 11.10??
<siouX_> estou mudando a politica da chain INPUT do iptables para drop, para resolver nomes, inserir essa regra: iptables -A INPUT -p udp -s 0/0 --sport 53 -d 172.16.1.1 --dport 1024:65535 -j ACCEPT
<siouX_> onde 172.16.1.1 é o gateway
<siouX_> porém nao esta funcioando
<siouX_> tenho bind funcionando na minha máquina, com essa regra para minha rede local, funciona..  iptables -A INPUT -p udp -s 172.16.0.0/16 --sport 1024:65535 -d 172.16.1.1 --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
<siouX_> so não esta resolvendo nome externos
<siouX_> udk, you know =D
<van> como criar um cd customizado no Ubuntu 11.10, alguem poderia me ajudar?
<barna> van, como assim?
<xGrind> remastersys?
<humano_0006> van, eu!
 * barna vai bootar pra ativar o driver de video! 
<xispirito> svn: E155036: Working copy '$SOFTWARE' is too old (format 10, created by Subversion 1.6)
<xispirito> e dae?
<spiga> alguem ai mexe com awk sabe fazer um favor tipo 45 virar 00000045
<siouX_> spiga, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Sed-Awk-ER-Manipulacao-de-Textos-Strings/Completar-variavel-com-caracteres-espaco-%28
<spiga> eu achei outra forma
<spiga> mas agora to com problema.
<spiga> ele nao da enter na linha
<spiga> cat teste | awk -F ',' '{printf("L," $4 "," "%010d", NR ",IMP\r\n")}'
<spiga> ele nao pula linha
<siouX_> ve ai nessa dica que te passei
<siouX_> =)
<Cuki> ae
<skull> ae Pskol
<tkruise> mirc sem fixedsys é tragico
<HansLanda> e aí pessoal...alguem pode me ajudar a configurar meu wireless? ubuntu 11.04 dell notebook (Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6600  @ 2.20GHz MemTotal:        3090912 kB
<HansLanda> )
<Cuki> HansLanda, digita la lshw e procura o driver na net...
<HansLanda> obrigado Cuki ...ja fiz isso...é bem mais complicado do q isso...mas valeu
<Cuki> HansLanda, vc jah achou a interface da placa com ifconfig?
<HansLanda> sim..ela tá como eth1,,,e nao como wlan0 ...e no
<HansLanda> nao consigo mudar meu macadress
<Cuki> entao faça o seguinte
<Cuki> iwconfig eth1 essid sua_rede key s:senha
<Cuki> dhclient eth1
<Cuki> HansLanda, eu nao sabia que macaddress se mudasse..
<HansLanda> macchanger ...conhecido como mac spoof tambem
<t7ds> alguem tem a manha no installjammer pra ubuntu ?
<sydpira> olá
<sydpira> alguem?
<sydpira> alguem?
<sydpira> alguem pode me ajudar?
<sydpira> ?????
<sydpira> ?
<sydpira> ajuda
<Ragnarock> boa noite
<Ragnarock> algum membro ex ae pra me ajuda
<Ragnarock> ?
<Ragnarock> alguem ?
<Ragnarock> algum abestado online ae pra me ajuda ?
<spiga> diga
<Ragnarock> aleluiaaaa
<Ragnarock> uma alma viva
<spiga> fala marmita
<Ragnarock> manja de instalação de arquivos .run ?
<Ragnarock> no ubuntu ?
<spiga> sim..
<spiga> primeira coisa vc tem que dar permissao ao arquivo
<spiga> chmod +x nomedoarquivo.run
<Ragnarock> calma q vamos chegar la
<Ragnarock> carma moço
<Ragnarock> rlx
<spiga> sem problemas
<Ragnarock> ^^
<Ragnarock> vou te passa a questao do problema
<Ragnarock> e um drive da nvidia com essa extensao
<Ragnarock> porem todo o procedimento de instalação eu fiz
<Ragnarock> enclusive isso ae q vc acabo de digita
<spiga> certo.
<Ragnarock> porem msm assim ta dando erro na instalação
<Ragnarock> ja instalo algum drive nvidia no ubuntu e deu certo pra vc ?
<spiga> sim
<spiga> minha plca de video e Nvidia
<Ragnarock> otimo
<spiga> vc ta no ubuntu...
<spiga> vai la no log file viewer
<spiga> log de arquivos
<Ragnarock> entao agora vc vai digitar pra min "por favor" todos os passos e vou verificar ak se fiz todos q vc digito ok ?
<Ragnarock> ta ae spiga ?
<spiga> Ragnarock: mano .., vai ai no menu do ubuntu... e vai em administração
<spiga> e clica em adicionar drivers
<spiga> ele faz isso sozinho
<Ragnarock> ja fiz
<spiga> nada?
<Ragnarock> desse geito e facil
<Ragnarock> quero aprender o dificil
<spiga> hum..
<spiga> so um momento
<MatheusNg> :\
<spiga> tipo ai...
<spiga> Ragnarock: vc abriu o gnome-terminal
<spiga> certo.
<spiga> lol
<spiga> alguem ai intende de clustering?
<ubt> spiga: de cluster eu entendo um pouco
<spiga> tipo. to com duvida em 1 coisa.. tenho 2 server dell com mesmas coisa. so 8gb de memoria de diferença de 1 para outro
<spiga> 1 vai ser Database e outro aplicação.
<spiga> e melhor eu deixar eles individuais ou rodar em cluster
<ubt> sim
<spiga> pois ele tera que rodar externo via Terminal Service
<spiga> e interno tb
<ubt> Não tenho muito conhecimento em relação ao que fala
<ubt> mas com cluster tem ganho em produtividade
<ubt> seria para balanceamento de carga?
<spiga> isso
<ubt> Eu tive bons resultados
<ubt> executando em uma sala com 20 computadores
<ubt> utilizei o cluster knnopix na época
<ubt> e usei o open mosix tb
<ubt> Não posso te afirmar a nivel de servidor
<ubt> pois nunca o implementei em servidores
<ubt> somente para testes em laboratórios
<ubt> mas acredito que vc terá um ganho sim
<spiga> hum... e porque esse database será o centro das atenções ele vai ter um fluxo de 50 user rodando diversas aplicações nele. será montado em oracle.
<spiga> ja o outro server de aplicaçãoes, nao tera um uso tao exagerado eu acredito.ç
<ubt> Sim
<ubt> experimenta o cluster
<ubt> faz tempo que não o utilizo
<ubt> mas o indico pelo capacidade
<ubt> pela
<ubt> teve uma época que eu coloquei em casa
<ubt> com 4 computadores
<ubt> pois tinham máquinas antigas
<ubt> e eu precisava renderizar algumas  coisas
<ubt> que me tomavam 15 minutos
<ubt> e com o cluster o processamento era direcionado para o objetivo
<ubt> e cumpria muito bem
<spiga> hum..
<ubt> spiga: aqui tem um artigo http://www.hardware.com.br/artigos/cluster/
<ubt> pode ser que te ajude
<ubt> não posso te dar uma visão mais aprofundada, pois nunca implementei para produção..
<ubt> spiga: Mas os obstáculos estão ae para serem ultrapassados =]
<spiga> ok..
<spiga> vou dar uma lida
<ubt> Alguém pode me dizer se o ubuntu 11.10 está estável tanto quanto o 11.04?
<Celsinho> boa noite!
<Celsinho> ubt, estou usando o mesmo, está bem legal!
<peregrinator_six> noite...
<Celsinho> peregrinator_six,
<Celsinho> boa noite!
<peregrinator_six> noute...²
<peregrinator_six> *noite
<phenrique>  
<phenrique> se eu mudar o gnome pra outra interface gráfica vou ter que mudar todos os programas? qual interface gráfica pro ubuntu 10.10 mais leve que o gnome?
<peregrinator_six> XFCE
<peregrinator_six> LXDE
<evandro> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> noite.
<evandro> pessoal, tenho uma dúvida e preciso de uma dica, tenho alguns arquivos de texto e preciso extrair de cada documento nome endereço e telefone, cada campo está formatado assim campo:informação, como fazer para capturar com grep por exemplo e organizar num arquivo texto em colunas ou separado por virgula
<evandro> sei utilizar o grep para identificar trechos e salvar num arquivo, inclusive com regex, minha dúvida é como capturar 3 trechos do arquivo e salvar de forma organizada
<phenrique> lembro que tinha um diferença entre versões do ubuntu dependendo do final do número da versão. se terminasse em tal número era estável, senão não era. alguém sabe?
<phenrique> to pensando em atualizar aqui
<barna> peregrinator_six, to no maverick com as 2 placas de video funfando 100%!!!
<barna> finalmente!
<peregrinator_six> meus parabéns jovem Padawan
<Celsinho\OuT> barna,
<Celsinho\OuT> :D
<Celsinho> peregrinator_six,
<Celsinho> :D
<peregrinator_six> barna, mas é preju..
<peregrinator_six> vai morrer em abril... :S
<Celsinho> barna,
<Celsinho> :@
<sydpira> ola
<sydpira> alguem pode me ajudar?
<sydpira> poxa
<sydpira> alguem vivo ai?
<sydpira> ninguem?
<sydpira> oi?
 * peregrinator_six ?
<sydpira> pode me ajudar?
 * peregrinator_six barna cade tu rapa...
 * peregrinator_six não sabem, não tem o poder de televidencia não... ^^
<peregrinator_six> sydpira, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> solta ai sua questão, quem souber ajudará...
<sydpira> oi boa
<sydpira> eh que eu to tentando acessar a net via celular
<sydpira> mas so consigo no xp
<peregrinator_six> qual aparelho...?!
<sydpira> no ubuntu nao dá
<sydpira> lg cookie plus
<peregrinator_six> qual ubuntu?!
<sydpira> o 11.10
<peregrinator_six> tenta ai...
<peregrinator_six> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=79585.0
<sydpira> poxa
<sydpira> pq com um tempo minhas mensagens somem?
<sydpira> nossa
<sydpira> sou muito verde no linux
<sydpira> o que seria isso?  adicione a seguinte linha ao seu /etc/apt/sources.list:
<sydpira> ?
<peregrinator_six> opa...
<peregrinator_six> desculpe...
<sydpira> opa
<sydpira> pq as vezes as mensagens somem?
<sydpira> ?
<peregrinator_six> abri uma janela lá pra falar com você...
<peregrinator_six> mas vou lá ver..
 * ZNC See Good
<sydpira_> poxa
<sydpira_> cai
<sydpira_> pq isso ?
<peregrinator_six> ?
<peregrinator_six> não sei...
<sydpira_> caramba muita coisa
<sydpira_> e eu sou novo nisso
<barna> mau ae galera, to no trabalho!
<barna> o bixo ta pegando aki!
<peregrinator_six> barna, :P
<barna> to aki uns minutos!
<barna> to ligado q o maverick vai morrer, mas agora acho q dou conta de instalar as placas de video no lucid!
<barna> é q os drivers tão melhor implementado pro maverick!
<peregrinator_six> pct
<peregrinator_six> pvt
<barna> kra ninguem aki sabia ensinar o sydpira a colocar um rep????
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-26
<peregrinator_six> sei lá o que tá dizendo, mas, eu não...
<peregrinator_six> sorry
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> tentei o que eu pude
<peregrinator_six> mandei o que achei..
<peregrinator_six> ele tava meio desesperado...
<barna> putz, era uma coisa tão simples! (colocar adicionar um repositorio) num sei o q fazia esse rep, agora num vai rolar de ler, mas em casa eu vejo o q tinha q ser feito!
<peregrinator_six> eu me dipus, mas o cara tava meio que quase "morrendo" sabe cume..?! :S
<peregrinator_six> ai foi-se e nem deu..
<barna> sei como é!
<barna> o kra q a gente resolva o problema dele em 1 seg
<tkruise> e sai brabo ainda
<tkruise> hhaahahahhaahhha
<barna> é osso!
<peregrinator_six> inda mais que disse que no windows dele tá funcionando e vem aqui pra tentar ajuda e não tem paciencia, po, vai usar no windows então noob saibot do caramba... :p
<barna> dai no dia q da pau no win dele ele num tem pra quem pedir ajuda!
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe como eu tiro a senha do root que pede todas as vezes que vou instalar algum programa?
<ShadowBelmolve> SuBmUnDo, na verdade eh a sua senha, nao a do root
<SuBmUnDo> ShadowBelmolve, blz, entao como eu tiro?
<ShadowBelmolve> SuBmUnDo, ja usou o vi?
<SuBmUnDo> vi editor, prefiro o nano
<ShadowBelmolve> SuBmUnDo, sudo visudo
<ShadowBelmolve> SuBmUnDo, add uma ultima linha com 'nome_do_seu_usuario ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL'
<ShadowBelmolve> ve se salva, se salvar seu sudo nao vai mais pedir senha pra esse users
<SuBmUnDo> ShadowBelmolve, mas vai tirar a senha de quando instala algum programa pela central de programas do ubuntu?
<illuminarch> However I realize that he's stuck and will not know the cause ... I have the original OEM media
<illuminarch> ops
<illuminarch> errei de canal
<illuminarch> kkk
<ShadowBelmolve> SuBmUnDo, creio q sim, se a central continuar pedindo ai eh muita sacanagem
<SuBmUnDo> ainda ta pedindo a senha
<ShadowBelmolve> SuBmUnDo, se substituiu o 'nome_do_seu_usuario' pelo nome do seu usuario, neh?
<SuBmUnDo> sim
<SuBmUnDo>  wyll   ALL=NOPASSWD:ALL
<SuBmUnDo> e assim tambem
<SuBmUnDo> wyll ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<ShadowBelmolve> SuBmUnDo, eh so pra ser o ultimo
<ShadowBelmolve> SuBmUnDo, salva, depois abre um novo terminal e faz alguma coisa com o sudo(sudo echo foo), veja se ele vai pedir senha
<SuBmUnDo> wyll@wyll-sylva:~$ sudo echo foo
<SuBmUnDo> foo
<ShadowBelmolve> SuBmUnDo, e o software center continua pedindo senha?
<SuBmUnDo> sim ainda continua
<ShadowBelmolve> wow, sacanagem
<mangojambo> ol[a
<mangojambo> ops... ola
<mangojambo> Estou com um problema ao tentar instalar o ubuntu 11.10 ... tenho um hd com uma particao windows, mas o ubuntu est[a reconhecendo como vazia
<mangojambo> tanto o instalador quanto o gparted
<luiz> colegas boa noite
<luiz> peço orientações, sobre uma dificuldade que estou tendo com para usar  o cabo HDMI com a placa dh55hc. fiz teste com o drive i915 e nada, apenas num determinado momento com livepen apareceu a tela inicial do boot.
<luiz> meu monitor é LCD TV  modelo: LN19A330J1
<luiz> este meu problema tb é igual qd uso o windows
<luiz> ambos sistema só estao funcionando pelo cabo vga
<lucas_> descreva a placa mae e o processador
<luiz> a placa mãe é DH55HC E corI I5 650
<luiz> caros achei a resposta este monitor que especifiquei nao aceita cabo HDMI qd conectado ao PC
<luiz> boa noite colegas
<luiz> ate mais
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<annakamilla> cara acabei de ter um problema com o meu buntu 10.04
<annakamilla> acho que atualizou o xorg e o compiz parou de funcionar, tive que reinstalar o driver da nvidia
<mazoni_> boa noite
<nao> entao ,,, so entrei para desabafar a minha ignorancia pq nao consigo instalar o pinguy os 11.04 de jeeeeiiitttoo nenhum.... primeiro ele diz ,,,ahhh quer apagar o win ,,, mas nao diz quer instalar ao lado do win... depois o gparted nao boota na minha cabeca
<nao> ate consegui uma ajuda aki ,,, me deram um link ,,,mas olha pra mim foi a mesma coisa que nao ler
<nao> ja faz alguns dias que eu to tentando mas ainda nao consegui uma dica ,,, olha o linux  o windows ou seja la qual for o so ele estara longe de ser algo surpreendente ,,, nunca falo mal de linux mas hoje vou dizer que ubuntu [e uma coisa maravilhosa mas quanto ao so ele esta um tanto longe dda palavra ,,, e precisa amadurecer umm, tanto as veses ele parece tao burro quanto eu
<nao> porque nao ser um pouquinho mais intuitivo sendo que a maioria so quer o basico ,,,
<nao> um monte de gente conectada e nenhuma alma viva diz pelo menos ,,,,,hahahaha,,,
<nao> eu acho que o inferno usa linux....
<nao> e o capeta la... apt get morra...
<nao> baixando alma por torrent
<nao> e falando,,, lembra do carinha no chat ,,,, ninguem kiss ajudar ele ...
<nao> agora pega um pentium3 com win vista starter pelos proximos 289000anos..
<Linuxer> boa noite pessoal
<marcosroriz> boa
<vrss> ola estou tentando installar o 3g da vivo Huawei E173 sem acesso alguem pode ajudar
<vrss> ?
<vrss> sem sucesso
<vrss> boa noite
<morfeu> bom dia
<morfeu> tem alguem on ai ?
<Linuxer> bom dia linuxer de plantão
<spiga> eae
<Linuxer> spiga eae
<Dodogo_> Bom dia,
<Dodogo_> alguém conhece alguma forma de instalar o Gnome 3.2.1 (a versão mais recente) no Ubuntu 11.10?
<LACabeza> é bem simples chapa
<LACabeza> não tenho aqui, mas vc acha fácil na ne
<LACabeza> net*
<dtcrshr> aopa
<jxajroad> Olá...alguem pode me ajudar a recuperar o help do Ubuntu?
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém por aqui já precisou rodar multimídia em um K6-2 500MHz, 32MB.  Estou com muito atraso no audio e o mplayer fica se travando (se fecha).  Alguém saberia de algum programa alternativo?
<EduardeCalibal> Já compilei ele novamente mas o problema persiste.
<Nelio> a instalação de softwares por meio do ubuntu é semelhante ao que é exigido pelo windows, isto é, pelo uso do painel de controle? grato pel ajuda a esse iniciante!
<EduardeCalibal> No windows não existe o que você descreveu...  Em derivados do Debian, como o Ubuntu, adiciona programas copiando eles e simplesmente rodando ou usando o gerenciador de pacotes (recomendado).
<EduardeCalibal> Mesmo quando vai desinstalar programas no Windows utilizando o painel de controle o sistema não é garantido...
<EduardeCalibal> Nelio, compreendeu?
<Nelio> Obrigado!
<EduardeCalibal> Instalar programas no Ubuntu é bem fácil se for comparar com um Windows, para falar a verdade.
<capeta> instalar programa em distro com gerenciador de pacotes é bem fácil se comparar com windows
<capeta> hehe
<EduardeCalibal> Toda a vida.  :D
<Nelio> Eu ainda começarei a usar o Ubuntu... Na verdade o instalei há dois dias numa máquina velha lá em casa junto com o XP.
<Nelio> Obrigado por tudo.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu sou adepto da idéia da "terapia de choque".  O cara usa só Linux e é obrigado a aprender...  Isso dos dois sistemas parece bom mas o cara acaba ficando com a inconveniência de ter que reiniciar para mudar de sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Se é para fazer alguma coisa que outro no outro sistema acho que é melhor virtualizar ele.
<Nelio> Entendo... Mas penso como você. Tem que levar o choque...
<EduardeCalibal> Tem gente que prefere aprender idiomas assim.  Vai para o intercâmbio.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> ...nem sei se se consegue fazer intercâmbio sem conhecer o idioma hoje em dia.
<Celso> alguem lembra como ativa o som de beep no irssi?
<Celso> ao receber msh
<Celso> msg
<EduardeCalibal> Nem sei que programa é esse...
<jxajroad> com licensa senhores...
<EduardeCalibal> Cliente irc de terminal...
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<Celso> sim
<jxajroad> mesmo sendo um analfabeto de linux eu larguei de usar o xp em 2004
<jxajroad> 2004?
<jxajroad> perai...quando foi mesmo?
<Nelio> 2007?
<jxajroad> não...foi em .....2006....fiquei um bom tempo sem pc ai comprei um na loja com ubuntu 8.04 e funcionou bem....
<jxajroad> eu apanho.mas gosto dele.
<jxajroad> eu perdi o help não sei porque....
<Nelio> O ubuntu 10.10 tem uma interface bonita.
<Nelio> O novo é 11.10, não?
<jxajroad> mas se não ficar fuçando o linux e mexendo onde não deve ele é muito estável...
<EduardeCalibal> Celso, não achei nada sobre o bipe que falou...
<jxajroad> sim...o novo é 11.10
<EduardeCalibal> jxajroad, eu raramente detono o sistema e sou do tipo que sempre detona os sistemas.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Nelio> instalei há 2 dias o 10.10... farei up...
<jxajroad> mas dizem que usa muita memória...e meu PC não aguenta...já com o 10.04 já tá falhando...
<Celso> EduardeCalibal: mas tem um comando que ativa esse som qdo. alguem menciona seu nick no canal
<EduardeCalibal> Estou buscando aqui...  Nada ainda.
<Celso> so nao me lembro qual é
<jxajroad> Olha EduardeCalibal...eu sou tecnologo....o mais perto que cheguei de um PC foi quando tive que aprender AutoCAD
<jxajroad> até 1998 eu não sabia o que era um PC
<jxajroad> Em minha profissão o PC agora é uma ferramenta essencial mas mexo com os aplicativos direcionados a ela, não com o sistema
<jxajroad> o que fico chateado é que tem coisas que não posso nem pensar em colocar...
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<jxajroad> ..por exemplo...o jogo Need For Speed...depois que pus o linux..disse adeus.
<jxajroad> mas nunca gostei de jogos...
<EduardeCalibal> Usa o wine
<EduardeCalibal> Quase funciona a 100%
<jxajroad> tenho no linux o xadrez e tá ótimo
<EduardeCalibal> Se for algo muito antigo, pode usar o dosbox.
<Celso> dosemu tb. é legal
<jxajroad> usa o wine? nunca tentei...pode ser que veja um dia mas não é a mesma coisa...o AutoCAD por exemplo...não consigo instalar mais pelo wine nao sei porque.
<EduardeCalibal> O dosbox foi o primeiro que testei e rodou legal então segui usando ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguns programas são mais chatos que outros.
<jxajroad> pode ser que uma hora e coloque ele pelo Wine...
<EduardeCalibal> No winehq tem dicas para instalar programas mais chatos.
<jxajroad> mas não faço muita questão...agora estou preocupado em manter o sistema que tenho e arrumar trabalho.
<jxajroad> é pra isso que tenho o PC.
<EduardeCalibal> Celso, chegou a ver o manual do programa com o comando man no terminal?
<jxajroad> winehq? hmmmm
<jxajroad> vou dar um zap...
<Celso> acho que achei o comando /set beep_msg_level MSGS NOTICES DCC DCCMSGS HILIGHT
<jxajroad> mas ainda falta arrumar o help! :(
<jxajroad> acho que vc mesmo estava me ajudando, lembra?
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ter algum pacote quebrado por ai.
<Celso> EduardeCalibal: mas voce escreveu meu nick e nao bipou
<EduardeCalibal> Ainda deve ter.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta o help celso.
<jxajroad> pelo comando yelp...no console....ele dá uma mensagens
<EduardeCalibal> jxajroad, problemas com yelp, me lembro disso.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele se fechava né?
<EduardeCalibal> Celso, http://static.quadpoint.org/irssi-docs/help-full.html
<EduardeCalibal> Achei, acho.
<jxajroad> com é o nome de um site onde a gente cola textos grandes? esqueci
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é /set beet on
<EduardeCalibal> Ou algo similar.
<EduardeCalibal> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<jxajroad> sim...eu dava o comando ele ficava carregando depois se fechava.
<jxajroad> IIIIISSO...esse mesmo..deixa eu copiar aqui..tenho um bloco de notas dicas linux...
<jxajroad> obrigado, cara!
<Celso> EduardeCalibal: é isso mesmo
<Celso> valeu
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Não esquece de passar o endereço jxajroad
<Nelio> Uma perguntinha...
<jxajroad> qual endereço?
<EduardeCalibal> O que gera quando mandar as mensagens para o paste.
<jxajroad> aaah sim..sei...mas e aí? como fica esse rolo?
<Nelio> Como funciona um "torrent"?  Entendo que ele é uma "imagem", mas, como instalar a "imagem"?
<jxajroad> vc quase resolveu...
<EduardeCalibal> Nelio, torrent é uma idéia, um serviço, uma rede.
<EduardeCalibal> jxajroad, manda o erro para que possa ver a quantas anda.
<capeta> Nelio: isso é torrent http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent
<EduardeCalibal> Nelio, os usuários copiam arquivos fragmentados de outros usuários em uma grande rede de compartilhamentos anonimos.
<Nelio> Obrigado! Vou ler...
<EduardeCalibal> Nelio, a não ser que você tenha um arquivo ai com extensão .torrent, ai deve ser um arquivo com a assinatura do que você quer para download.
<jxajroad> mandar o erro?
<EduardeCalibal> jxajroad, quando tenta rodar o yelp.
<jxajroad> bom...eu tentava abrir o help pelo comando yelp...
<jxajroad> ah..sim..é o mesmo..perai
<EduardeCalibal> Manda para o paste.
<jxajroad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719688/
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver, momento.
<jxajroad> :)
<jxajroad> é...do jeito que andam as coisas eu acho que vou estudar pra ser linuxista.... minha atividade já era mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...  Falha de segmentação.
<EduardeCalibal> Chegou a copiar os pacotes que passei em uma lista de outras versões naquele dia?
<jxajroad> sim...era um negocio que tava faltando.
<jxajroad> IIIIISSO..os tais pacotes...
<jxajroad> como é isso?
<jxajroad> lista do que?
<EduardeCalibal> Lembro que você não tinha outras versões.  Ai passei um endereço com alguns pacotes ubuntu para outras versões do yelp para tentar contornar a falha essa.
<jxajroad> bem..diga aí o que tenho que pegar...
<jxajroad> sim...lembro disso
<EduardeCalibal> Qual a sua versão ai?  Usa o comando dpkg -l yelp
<jxajroad> perai
<jxajroad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719690/
<GilPS> ola! Podem me dar uma ajuda! com o layout de teclado! Quando ativo o ibus no ubuntu 11.XX perco os acentos do teclado, mas apenas nas interfaces baseadas em GTK?
<EduardeCalibal> Não tenho nem idéia sobre isso GilPS...  Desculpe.
<EduardeCalibal> jxajroad, sua vers
<EduardeCalibal> versão é a 2.30
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver nos repositórios ubuntu o que esta disponível.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou te dizer o que acho que pode te ajudar, ao menos como teste.  Instalar a versão 2.30-1 no lugar da que tem ai 2.30-0
<EduardeCalibal> E talvez resolver o problema.  Pelo debug aquele dia ele falhava em uma biblioteca mas reinstalamos ela e o problema continuou.
<EduardeCalibal> O pacote, vejamos, pode pegar daqui.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/yelp/download
<Celsinho> peregrinator_six,
<Celsinho> \o
<EduardeCalibal> peregrinator_six, :-o
<peregrinator_six> Celsinho, EduardeCalibal povo brasileiro e além, boa tarde.
<EduardeCalibal> jxajroad, pegou o endereço?
<EduardeCalibal> jxajroad, alternativamente poderia adicionar o repositório ao seu Ubuntu mas sei que isso poderia causar uma grande bagunça quando fosse atualizar outros pacotes.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Nelio> .
<jxajroad> ai desculpe a demora
<jxajroad> :(
<jxajroad> to todo enrolado com as coisas domesticas aqui
<jxajroad> adicionar o repositório? qual repositório?
<jxajroad> bem...já já terei que sair mas se vc quiser manter contato vc tem meu email.
<EduardeCalibal> jxajroad, estou na correria aqui, copia o arquivo do endereço que passei antes e instala ele com o comando dpkg -i <arquivo>
<kareneliot> ei gente. to tentando instalar ubuntu 10.10. depois da tela de splash (carregando...) o monitor apaga e fica piscando a luz. parece problema de resolução.
<kareneliot> alguém sabe como entrar com uma resolução menor?
<kareneliot> uma opção de boot, coisa assim
<EduardeCalibal> Control + Alt + "+"
<EduardeCalibal> Ou -
<EduardeCalibal> Consegue fluir entre as resoluções detectadas.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso com o x já rodando.
<SuBmUnDo> alguem tem alguma ideia pq o meu monitor fica so aparecendo a metadesuperior da tela e a metade de baixo fica piscando?
<kareneliot> to usando um ubuntu 11.04 agora. isso deveria funcionar mesmo com a resolução belezinha? pq testei o comando e não deu nada
<ubt> EduardeCalibal: Está usando o 11.10?
<EduardeCalibal> É uma opção, não uma certeza.
<EduardeCalibal> Não, uso Debian...
<kareneliot> EduardeCalibal, vo testar no que to tentando instalar
<ubt> Alguém que esteja utilizando o 11.10, pode me dizer quais as melhorias em relação a estabilidade comparando com o 11.04?
<EduardeCalibal> SuBmUnDo, me parece problema com a configuração de vídeo que esta usando.  Eu tinha telas estranhas usando driver da sis.
<kareneliot> EduardeCalibal, pode ser que funcione no Debian, na instalação do ubuntu 10.10. e no 11.04 que to rodando não funciona
<EduardeCalibal> O atalho que falei não é de uma distribuição, ele é do xorg se lembro direito.
<EduardeCalibal> Uma distribuição nada mais é do que um conjunto de programas e configurações com uma capa e um nome.
<EduardeCalibal> No caso o Ubuntu tem o Debian como ponto de partida (acho).
<kareneliot> EduardeCalibal, sim, mas algumas coisas mudam.
<EduardeCalibal> Claro.
<EduardeCalibal> Os pacotes são diferentes e o Ubuntu tem os próprios repositórios.
<EduardeCalibal> Configurações e opções por programas são feitas e as distribuições ficam diferentes.
<kareneliot> EduardeCalibal, lembro de um atalho Ctrl + Alt + Backspace, que era uma mão na roda quando tudo dava pau. Faz tempo que no ubuntu nao rola mais
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, esse era para fechar o xorg, mas acho que aboliram ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o pessoal fechava sem querer.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode configurar manualmente o xorg no arquivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf, se preferir.
<kareneliot> Gente, desculpa a insistência, mas alguém sabe então como mudar a resolução sendo que o monitor tá apagado, piscando, quando entra no X?
<kareneliot> EduardeCalibal, o caso é que eu to tentando instalar,
<kareneliot> Será que vou ter que baixar uma versão alternate?
<EduardeCalibal> Tem opções para modo de compatibilidade durante a instalação.
<EduardeCalibal> Não recordo agora os parâmetros.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas acho que aparece ali nos menus quando esta iniciando.
<kareneliot> É, eu tava perguntando antes quais "parâmetros" fazem que o ubuntu não entre com a resolução máxima.
<EduardeCalibal> Qual a versão que esta tentando instalar mesmo?
<kareneliot> 10.10
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que não tenho essa aqui...  Vou ver os menus que aparecem na versão que tenho.  Momento.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem a opção do F4 então modo gráfico seguro.  Acho que resolve sua questão
<EduardeCalibal> kareneliot, tenta essa.
<kareneliot> EduardeCalibal, estranho, não aparece essa opção.
<EduardeCalibal> Durante o boot, digo.
<EduardeCalibal> Aparecem menus na parte de baixo com dizeres...  Um deles é o modos
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ter um atalho diferente na sua versão.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso falando em um cd de instalação do Ubuntu.
<EduardeCalibal> Esse que tenho aqui é o 9.8 acho.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<kareneliot> EduardeCalibal, eu sei, mas lá não tem essa opção.
<kareneliot> Achei outra, vou testar. Um parâmetro "vga=788", que coloca em vesa 16bit, 800x600
<kareneliot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers
<EduardeCalibal> O modo segurdo de boot faz mais ou menos o que essa opção ai faz.
<romeufmello> alguem tem o msn da maca?
<romeufmello> mace vidal?
<jxajroad> opa EduardoCalibal
<jxajroad> peguei o endereço e vou intalar o arquivo
<EduardeCalibal> kareneliot, mas ainda acho que deve ter a opção ali no boot em algum lugar.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok jxajroad.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ter que sair mas tem muita gente on aqui para te ajudar.  Volto logo se precisar.  AFK
<jxajroad> ok..obrigado
<kareneliot> valeu EduardeCalibal
<jxajroad> alguém pode me ajudar a instalar um pacote pelo comando dpkg -i yelp 2.30.01-0ubuntu1_i386?
<kareneliot> consegui entrar com a opção de boot "-xforcevesa". valeu!
<jxajroad>  Erro: Dependência não satisfeita: libgconf2-4 (>= 2.31.1)
<siouX_> como eu mudo a data de criaçao de pastas e arquivos ?
<SuBmUnDo> siouX_, a nao ser que vc mova a pasta para outra pasta com o mesmo nome, pelo menos isso é o que acho
<AKQJ10> siouX_, touch
<siouX_> AKQJ10, in directory
<siouX_> recursive
<AKQJ10> siouX_, eu indicaria o desenvolvimento de uma função.. tipo recursiva(){for arq in *; do if[ -d $arq ]; then cd $arq; recursiva; cd ..; else touch -t $1 $arq; done} .. mas essa minha tá errada, a idéia é essa, vou ver se penso em algo rápido..
<siouX_> e eu confundi o com ubuntu, kkk
<AKQJ10> siouX_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/719883/
<AKQJ10> fdp
<AKQJ10> tudo isso pra fazer isso: `find . -exec touch {} \;`
<SuBmUnDo> !pastbin
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pastbin' not found
<SuBmUnDo> !past
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'past' not found
<SuBmUnDo> !bin
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'bin' not found
<AKQJ10> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<SuBmUnDo> AKQJ10, valeu
<Guest36657> instalei o libreoffice pelo apt-get mas ele nao apareceu ali nos lançadores
<Guest36657> alguem sabe me dizer em qual pasta ele é instalado?
<rafael> boa tarde estou tendo o seguinte problema qnd instalo um aplicativo no ubuntu server 11.04 me diz q o LC_ALL nao esta configurado e os acentos e cedilhas estao desconfigurados como posso corrigir alguma ideia ?
<AKQJ10> Guest36657, já procuraste pelo próprio nome? `whereis libreoffice`?
<AKQJ10> libreoffice: /usr/bin/libreoffice /etc/libreoffice /usr/lib/libreoffice /usr/share/libreoffice /usr/share/man/man1/libreoffice.1.gz
<Guest36657> AKQJ10, mas eu nao encontro os executaveis tipo calc, writer entende
<EduardeCalibal> Guest36657, o menu associado tem pacotes separados, não sei como esta no Ubuntu mas para mim que tenho que copiar da página do LibreOffice tem um pacote específico para os menus.
<EduardeCalibal> No meu caso, Debian, o nome dele é libreoffice-debian-menus
<Guest36657> boa, vou dar uma olhada neste pacote
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser que o nome dele no ubuntu seja libreoffice-ubuntu-menus.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Não achei nos repositórios...  Não sei o nome dele no Ubuntu.
<Guest36657> removi todo ele e reinstalei
<Guest36657> la pelas tantas no apt-get apareceu um phyton-gmenu
<Guest36657> creio q seja este
<Guest36657> hehe
<Um_cara_Qualquer> fala galera
<Um_cara_Qualquer> alguem sabe onde fica a pasta q guarda os smile do emesene? :P
<SuBmUnDo> .config/msn eu acho
<SuBmUnDo> /home/usuario/.config/emesene1.0/smilies
<Um_cara_Qualquer> hmmmmmmmm xo ve
<Um_cara_Qualquer> naum :(
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ali nao tem nada dentro da pasta
<Um_cara_Qualquer> só tem a pasta
<Um_cara_Qualquer> achei, pasta "cache"
<rafael> como configuro p locale no server 11.04
<rickwap> boa noite
<rickwap> que programa uso para fazer um video tutorial do meu desktop no linux?
<MatheusNg> rickwap, gtk-recordmydesktop - tem na Central de Programas
<MatheusNg> é uma das opções
<rickwap> desculpa MatheusNg nao estou muito familiarizado ainda com o linux, estou a usar KDE, como posso obter esse programa?
<MatheusNg> rickwap, não sou familiarizado com o KDE... não vou poder te ajudar a obter os programas. Mas outro programa pra isso que tbm testei e achei legal, é o xvidcap
<rickwap> obrigado MatheusNg vou pesquisar esses programas aqui
<MatheusNg> rickwap, boa sorte!
<rickwap> obrigado MatheusNg
<barna> galera, to com um  problema no 11.10. quando eu clica com o direito em qualquer coisa e vou selecionar a opção a caixa de opções some!
<barna> alguem ja passou por isso?
<andretyn> Olá a todos 0/
<okadi> algum ser vivo?
<AKQJ10> agora sim
<AKQJ10> e indo pra casa
<AKQJ10> falou galere
<Um_cara_qualquer> pessoal, alguem teve problemas com a instalaçao do ubuntu 11.10?
<barna> Um_cara_qualquer, eu tive problemas com o 11.10, mas não na instalação!
<barna> Um_cara_qualquer, q problemas vc ta tendo com ele?
<Um_cara_qualquer> tirei ate foto aqui do problema
<Um_cara_qualquer> ele diz:
<Um_cara_qualquer> [Erro 5] Input/output error
<Um_cara_qualquer> e um texto embaixo explicando
<Um_cara_qualquer> a explicaçao do erro ta aqui http://paste.ubuntu.com/720161/
<barna> Um_cara_qualquer, vc ta instalando apartir de cd/dvd?
<barna> vc fez o teste do m5d da iso que vc baixou?
<FernandoBasso> O ubuntu não mostra o menu list. O monitor fica 'fora de frequência'. :\
<barna> FernandoBasso, na instalação?
<FernandoBasso> Sim. No pc do meu filho. E tem o xp instalado também.
<FernandoBasso> Instalei hoje a tarde a nova versão.
<FernandoBasso> Reinstalei, na verdade.
<Um_cara_qualquer> pera ae xo le auiq
<Um_cara_qualquer> barna to instalando a partir de um pen drive
<FernandoBasso> Na versão anterior, era o kubuntu que não mostrava o menu list no pc da minha esposa, mas aí não tinha problema por que só tinha ele.
<Um_cara_qualquer> barna nao fiz o teste nao
<barna> FernandoBasso, quando ele ta iniciando o live se vc apertar , acho q é esc ou tab num lembro ele te da algumas opçoes, tem uma delas q vc pode mudar colocar algum comando q resolve isso!
<barna> mas num lembro o comando!
<barna> Um_cara_qualquer, faz o teste! pode ser iso corrompida! sabe fazer?
<FernandoBasso> barna: Valeu. Vou investigar isso.
<barna> FernandoBasso, pera, cha eu entender! o ubuntu ta instalado e na inicialização ele num mostra a lista de sistemas!
<Um_cara_qualquer> barna to baxando a versao 10.04, daqui a poco eu descubro qual eh o prob
<barna> mas ta funcionando o ubuntu?
<barna> Um_cara_qualquer, massa!
<FernandoBasso> barna: Exato.
<barna> Um_cara_qualquer, md5 10.04 http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/MD5SUMS
<FernandoBasso> Fica 'fora de frequência'.
<barna> FernandoBasso, ok, mas o ubuntu ta funcionando???
<FernandoBasso> barna: Funcionando muito bem, fora esse detalhe.
<barna> FernandoBasso, qual versão do ubuntu?
<FernandoBasso> E esse grub novo eu não sei nada.
<FernandoBasso> 11.10.
<barna> FernandoBasso, ok, 1 se q vou te passar um link!
<barna> FernandoBasso, qual o seu conhecimento de ubuntu etc...???
<barna> FernandoBasso, http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<FernandoBasso> barna: Eu já usei gentoo, openbsd. Atualmento uso o arch. Tenho uma boa noção eu acho.
<Um_cara_qualquer> barna o que é md5 10.04?
<barna> FernandoBasso, acho q vc da conta de arrumar o grub! ve la o link, qualquer coisa eu te ajudo!
<FernandoBasso> barna: Valeu. Vou te dar retorno sobre a situação. Se não for hoje, pode ser amanhã talvez.
<barna> Um_cara_qualquer, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/MD5
<FernandoBasso> Obrigado por enquanto.
<barna> FernandoBasso, d nada!
<barna> tamo sempre ai!
<RaitoYagami> Boa noite.
<barna> noite!
<RaitoYagami> q q ta rolando ae?
<barna> Um_cara_qualquer, ai quando vc baixa um arquivo vc pode comparar o md5 do original com o q vc baixou! pra ver se ta 100% igual!
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmmmmmm tendi
<barna> RaitoYagami, problemas no 11.10!!!
<Um_cara_qualquer> barna ok, e como eu faço pra ve o md5 do iso q eu baxei ali?
<RaitoYagami> Hmm.
<barna> pra gerar o md5 da iso vc vai no terminal e digita md5sum (endereço do arquivo)
<barna> espera um pouco q ele vai te retornar o numero! ai é só comparar!
<Um_cara_qualquer> a... putz eu nao to no linux =/
<Um_cara_qualquer> to fazendo tudo num pc aqui com win xp :P
<Um_cara_qualquer> acabo de termina o download
<barna> ok, cha tentar descubrir como fazer no win!
<Um_cara_qualquer> pera la
<Ricardo__> gtkhash programa otimo
<Ricardo__> pra ver md5
<Ricardo__> e varios outros tipos
<Ricardo__> com parte grafica sem terminal
<Ricardo__> ae segue a dica
<barna> Um_cara_qualquer, ok!
<Ricardo__> mda4 crc32 etc
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<barna> Ricardo__, algum q rode em win?
<Ricardo__> nao so linux eu acho
<barna> md5 pra win!
<barna> http://www.winmd5.com/
<barna> ja volto!
<Um_cara_qualquer> opa
<Um_cara_qualquer> xo ve
<Um_cara_qualquer> barna aquele winMD5free que vc me passo fez a checagem do ubuntu 11.10 e apareceu esse aqui: f72a65067112539ee049e26b5408d37d
<Um_cara_qualquer> barna só nao sei o q fazer com isso hehe :P
<Um_cara_qualquer> barna apareceu aqui:
<Um_cara_qualquer> NOT matched !
<Um_cara_qualquer> =/ quer dizer q a iso q eu baxei ta corrompida?
<Um_cara_qualquer> barna arow
<barna> Um_cara_qualquer, http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/MD5SUMS
<barna> mau ai tinha saido do comp!
<barna> galera, to saindo do trabalho, indo pra casa! mais tarde to de volta!
<mano> como adiciono um programa no menu do unity ?
<Ragnarock> alguem ae sabe instalar drivers com a extensao .run no ubuntu ?
<Ragnarock> como sempre nesses 3 anos o irc do ubuntu nao muda
<Ragnarock> ninguem online e ninguem ajuda
<Pskol> Ragnarock, ./arquivo.run
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-27
<RxDx> alguem pode me dizer um bom programa de notas que ficam fixas no desktop?
<RxDx> estilo postit
<Ragnarock> pskol
<Ragnarock> tanks
<Ragnarock> sei nao man....
<RxDx> qual o atalho pra mostrar o desktop?
<Ragnarock> q q vc ta usando cara
<Ragnarock> ubuntu ?
<RxDx> 11.10
<RxDx> Ragnarock, ke q vc tava falando no #ubuntu ¬¬
<RxDx> <Ragnarock> i love fucking users female ubuntu
<Ragnarock> ops
<Ragnarock> nao tenho esse ainda to baixando ainda
<Ragnarock> sorry
<Ragnarock> hauahuahauhauah
<Ragnarock> RxDx e q tavo digitando pra uma pessoa e saiu la
<Ragnarock> nem eu sei oq significa
<RxDx> ¬¬
<Ragnarock> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<dardevelin> Boas pessoal, eu vou deixar aqui como instalar os drivers da nvidia para caso + alguem precise
<dardevelin> se puderem documentar melhor
<dardevelin> na grande maioria das vezes as drivers .run (download do site da nvidia) conseguem bloquear as nouveau
<dardevelin> mas, de forma a garantir que estas não são usadas
<dardevelin> no menu do grub clicar na tecla "e" para editar
<dardevelin> na linha do root=UUID
<dardevelin> basta colocar em frente ao valor do UUID rdblacklist=nouveau nouveau.modeset=0
<dardevelin> clicar ctrl+x ou F10 para iniciar
<dardevelin> quando chegar na tela de iniciar
<dardevelin> clicar ctrl+F1 para ir para o tty
<dardevelin> fazer o login no terminal
<dardevelin> é altura de instalar os headers do kernel
<oziel> ola boa noite
<dardevelin> e desligar o xserver
<oziel> sou novo no ubuntu
<oziel> quero de tudo a continuar a usar o ubuntu
<dardevelin> para desligar o xserver basta sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<oziel> mas to tendo dificuldaddes
<dardevelin> se for uma versão mais antiga que ainda não use lightdm basta trocar para gdm3
<oziel> com a minha placa mãe
<dardevelin> o resto é iqual, portanto
<dardevelin> o x server fica logo desligado
<dardevelin> instalando os headers
<oziel> desculpe, placa mãe não é de video
<dardevelin> sudo apt-get install linux-headers$(uname -r)
<oziel> ela num instala de jeito nenhum
<dardevelin> uname -r é um comando que fornece a versão do kernel
<oziel> vi uns videos na internet
<oziel> e me apaixonei pelo ubuntu
<dardevelin> facilitanto assim a instalação
<oziel> mas o que vi na net
<dardevelin> pequena correcção ( falta um traço) sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<oziel> não é a realidade aqui no meu pc
<dardevelin> dps disso
<dardevelin> navegar ate a pasta onde estão as drivers
<dardevelin> cd /directoria/
<dardevelin> se estas não tiverem permissão
<oziel> alguem pode me ajudar por favor
<dardevelin> chmod +x nome_do_driver.run
<dardevelin> uma vez isso feito
<oziel> ?
<dardevelin> basta executar fazendo sudo ./nome_do_driver.run
<dardevelin> o processo sera semi automatico
<dardevelin> se disse que o compilador não esta instalado então pode sempre fazer
<Ragnarock> oziel ele ta querendo dizer tanto placa off ou on de video nvidia o procedimento e o msm capiche ?
<dardevelin> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<oziel> aqui ta dual boot, mas quero ficar só com o ubuntu]
<dardevelin> sudo apt-get install binutils ( por vezes ajuda)
<dardevelin> se ainda assim não estiver a dar faça uma pesquisa pode ser que tenha mudado o nome
<oziel> posso digitar aqui o nome da minha placa mãe e modelo?
<dardevelin> para isso apt-cache search gcc
<dardevelin> e dps instalar o nome fornecido sudo apt-get install nome
<dardevelin> coisas importantes a saber
<dardevelin> o instalador automatico da nvidia pode dizer que foi compilado com uma versão do gcc
<dardevelin> não há problema pode continuar
<oziel> ok
<oziel> nvidia geforce fx 5200
<dardevelin> na opção para instalar as livrarias de 32bit aceite, visto que isso vai permitir a jogos do windows 32bit e outras aplicações usem aceleração grafica
<oziel> ja visitei um monte de foruns e segui o tutorial
<dardevelin> dps de estar instalado basta
<oziel> mas nada
<oziel> diz que esta ativo man não em uso
<dardevelin> sudo /etc/init.d/lighdm restart
<dardevelin> e devera estar a funcionar
<dardevelin> se quizer reiniciar a maquina toda
<dardevelin> sudo reboot
<dardevelin> ou sudo halt para desligar
<dardevelin> caso já não queiram o driver da nvidia
<dardevelin> mesmo procedimento
<dardevelin> mas inves de instalar
<dardevelin> sudo nvidia-installer --unistall
<oziel> mas queia muito que ela funcionasse
<dardevelin> cd /etc/modprobe.d/
<dardevelin> e vai la estar um ficheiro com nome nvidia
<oziel> pois no outro sistema ela funciona belesa
<dardevelin> é preciso remover isso
<dardevelin> sendo então assim
<dardevelin> sudo rm nome_ficheiro
<dardevelin> digas uteis
<oziel> num to entendendo não
<oziel> me desculpe
<dardevelin> oziel, não estava cá desde o inicio é normal, tenha calma ( eu estou a explicar tudo para que os outros possam ajudar a outras pessoas )
<oziel> quero usar os efeitos que vi na net
<oziel> como o cubo
<dardevelin> oziel, que eu n vou ter muito tempo aqui
<oziel> e tantos outros
<oziel> mas logo ao instalar o ubuntu
<oziel> ja da uma mensagem de erro
<oziel> memoria ram de 750 mb
<dardevelin> *as dicas uteis são : remover o ficheiro xorg.conf
<dardevelin> para que as drivers nouveou peguem melhor ( mas só na primeira vez dps de desinstalar as drivers da nvidia )
<dardevelin> e portanto deverá ser tudo
<dardevelin> se alguem puder documente , faça um tutorial
<dardevelin> bem tenho de voltar para a programação
<dardevelin> fiquem bem ;)
<oziel> vou fazer o seguinte
<Ragnarock> vc podia ser o novo moderador dessa bosta
<oziel> vou reinstalar o ubuntu amanhã
<oziel> e ai entro aqui com ele novinho
<oziel> sem instalar a placa de vidio
<Ragnarock> 3 anos pedindo ajuda desse arquivo .run e ate hj o mais proximo q cheguei foi dos avisos de log
<oziel> ai gostaria de uma ajuda
<oziel> amanha
<dardevelin> eu tenho pensado fazer um script em bash mas não tenho dito muita paciencia
<Ragnarock> tenha
<dardevelin> mas se eu chegar a fazer um processo de instalação de drivers eu passo por aqui e dou-vos
<Ragnarock> pq esse script vai revolçucionar a instalação de drive ubuntu
<dardevelin> Ragnarock, mas o ubuntu até tem um programa para isso
<Ragnarock> e vai acabar com esse maldito empasse de drivers nvidia
<dardevelin> ubuntu restricted drivers
<Ragnarock> rapa
<dardevelin> eu pessoalmente vou deixar de comprar placas da nvidia
<Ragnarock> os drivers raiz nao se compara com os drivers modificados pelos users
<dardevelin> eles não abrem o codigo então vao se lixar cmg
<Ragnarock> nvidia original rodando no ubuntu aumenta bastante a qualidade do sistema
<dardevelin> eu experimentei recentemente os drivers experimentais da nvidia e já têm alguma aceleração 3D
<dardevelin> precisamos de mais gente a hacker nas drivers nouveau
<dardevelin> o kernel hurd tb esta a caminho
<dardevelin> espera-se que em 2013 já haja uma versão debian 100% funcional com hurd
<dardevelin> e ai sim
<dardevelin> eu só acho engraçado têm tanta gente que fica a crackar jogos
<dardevelin> quando podiam estar a fazer jogos para gnu+linux
<dardevelin> que todos beneficiavam
<dardevelin> openGL já superou os benchmarks do directX
<dardevelin> ao ponto que os jogos do windows via wine têm melhor desempenho que no proprio windows
<Ragnarock> dardevelin, cara concordo com vc mas na verdade nao tem ninguem q de suporte ou cursos para isso acontecer por isso q no brasil ta essa delonga para jogos bons em linux
<dardevelin> Ragnarock, hoje em dia não é preciso curso, basta querer
<dardevelin> a internet têm tudo
<dardevelin> tb comecei só com isso (internet )
<dardevelin> hoje sei html, css, javascript, um pouco de sql
<dardevelin> estou a aprender c, e python
<dardevelin> tb sei algum php
<dardevelin> visual basic
<Ragnarock> splyntzcellnet@hotmail.com       me adiciona ae imrao
<Ragnarock> vamos troca umas ideias final de semana blza ?
<Ragnarock> esse e o meu msn dardevelin
<Ragnarock> tenho umas paradas na kbeça pra melhorar o ubuntu
<deusr>  chip 3G da TIM, mas nao existe 3G da TIM aqui, auhau
<deusr> devo tah conectado a 1/2 G
<deusr> :p
<tkruise> a tim no sul de mg = morte
<tkruise> ruuuuuim
<ARCK> rsrs
<Celsinho> ARCK,
<Celsinho> :)
<ARCK> ¡!Celsinho!¡: :d
<ARCK> :D
<ARCK> vc me viu falando ontem com vc Celsinho?
<totentando> oi , boa noite a todos . sou o S[ergio de Itaja[i , e estou com o teclado meio desconfigurado ,,, desculpem ,,, mas eu queria saber se alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o ubuntu ao lado do win7
<Celsinho> ARCK, sim sim, vi sua mensagem!
<Celsinho> sou eu mesmo!
<Celsinho> :D
<Celsinho> \o
<ARCK> [Celsinho]: to ligado
<ARCK> me disseram
<totentando> no gparted diz q o win ta usando duas particoes ,, eu preciso instalar mais tres ,,conforme o tuto que consegui aki outro dia...
<ARCK> Celsinho como vão as coisas? Trabalhando com tecnologia?
<Celsinho> vão indo bem, graças a Deus e voce como anda?
<Celsinho> então, estou mais ou menos!
<totentando> sera que alguem sabe me dizer se o que eu disse foi visto por todos que aparecem na minha barra ao lado ,,, ou sera que nao estou sendo visto? eu n'ao conheco este chat...
<ARCK> Celsinho Estou bem. Não trabalho com tecnologia, sou apenas uma apaixonado...
<Celsinho> hehe
<Celsinho> também sou muito apaixonado pela tecnologia!
<tkruise> totentando,  só colocar o cd do ubuntu, bootar por ele, ele mesmo vai te mostrar as partições, tens que criar 2, uma de swap(uns 500mb) e outra pro ubuntu propriamente dito
<Celsinho> ARCK, está morando aonde?
<tkruise> totentando,  essas 2 além das que ja estao criadas
<ARCK> ((Celsinho)): Salvador, e você?
<Celsinho> ARCK, São Paulo!
<Celsinho> está com quanto anos?
<Celsinho> quantos ?
<ARCK> 26
<ARCK> e vc ?
<Celsinho> faço 24 agora em novembro!
<Celsinho> :)
<iniciante> eu ??32
<iniciante> caramba ,,, desculpe
<iniciante> sera que alguem pode me dar uma dica linux??
<ARCK> iniciante sou iniciante assim como você é?
<ARCK> iniciante sou iniciante assim como você é.
<iniciante> ok
<Celsinho> iniciante,
<Celsinho> diga sua duvida no canal, caso alguém saiba, ira responder sua duvida!
<iniciante> ok ,, eu to tentando instalar o os pingui11.04 ao lado do windows7 ,,, o dvd nao da a opcao de instalar ao lad ,, entao tenho que reduzir as duas particoes que dao o disco todo que o win pegou so pra ele.    peguei o g parted so que nunca usei    naquela parte que ele fala do tamanho a deixar antes e depois da particao que pretendo criar ,,a[i janao sei como continuar....
<Celsinho> iniciante, voce quer instalar o ubuntu? deixar ubuntu e windows instalado?
<Celsinho> é isso?
<iniciante> sim isso mesmo
<Celsinho> iniciante, assim que voce colocar o cd do ubuntu no drive,
<Celsinho> e reiniciar, ele vai entrar na instalacao do ubuntu ai por la é só voce selecionar o tanto que quer deixar para o mesmo!
<iniciante> ele nao me da a opcao de instalar ao lado como em outros cd[s     ele quer apenas apagar o win ,,ent'ao tenho de redimensionar o win que pegou o hd todo com duas particoes...
<iniciante> [e um hd de 500 o win fez uma de 100mega e outra de 490...
<ZNC> bom como vc mesmo ja tinha mencionado o win esta com todo hdd, sim vc tem que redimensionar
<ZNC> redimensiona e voila
<iniciante> mas como?
<iniciante> nao sei fazer isso
<Celsinho> http://www.techtudo.com.br/dicas-e-tutoriais/noticia/2011/09/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-1104-em-dual-boot-com-windows-7.html
<ZNC> boota o OS linux desejado instale gparted e navegue ate a opção resise
<iniciante>  to rodando live cd com o gparted aberto
<ZNC> sorry resize
<ZNC> vou compilar o meu ai sigo contigo
<iniciante> esse tuto nao serve para iniciante pois aparecem situacoes que ali nao menciona
<ZNC> pronto
<ZNC> clica na partição desejada vai estar no botao direito redimensionar/mover
<iniciante> ZNC o win pegou duas   ,,, eu preciso que ele use apenas uma para eu criar tres pro ubuntu ,,, certo?
<ZNC> basta mover o cursor precionado ao arraste e clique em redimensionar/mover
<ZNC> o ubuntu prcisa de duas
<ZNC> swap e ext4 preferivel
<iniciante> no tuto diz tres
<ZNC> frescura
<ZNC> nd ver
<iniciante> ok
<ZNC> vc vai precisar mais pra frente quando começar entender melhor
<iniciante>  la diz home     swap    raiz///
<iniciante> okok
<ZNC> nem precisa disso tudo, afinal esta iniciando e não deve ter complicação
<ZNC> a queixa enorme contra linux é essa frescura de ver 4 partição ou 3...
<ZNC> eai conseguiu achar a opção para redimensionar?
<iniciante>  entao c vai ficar mais uns minutinhos por ai???? eu vou comecar a gora a fazer como vc disse
<ZNC> bem vou ficar mais alguns minutos sim, tão logo preciso sair
<ZNC> mas vamos lá
<iniciante> no gparted diz sda1 100mega sda2469
<iniciante> sda1 [e a primaria e sda2 secundaria
<iniciante> ???
<ZNC> no mesmo disco sim seria
<iniciante>  linux temm q ser na primaria ou posso redimensionar a sda21???
<ZNC> pode fazer como quiser
<ZNC> a mbr que ira direcionar
<iniciante> digo sda2
<iniciante> ok
<iniciante> entao redimensiono a sda2 de 469m certo>??
<ZNC> m =mb?
<iniciante>   sim mb    mas aparece um sinal vermelho de advertencia ao lado da particao no gparted sera que eu tenho que montar o hd>>??
<ZNC> deixe para o linux um valor acima de 15gb por causa das necessidades de instalar programas etc
<iniciante> ok
<ZNC> quando vc ira mecher com gparted deve desmontar aquela unidade ou hd
<ZNC> *mexer
<iniciante> automaticamente ,,n[e??
<ZNC> prefiro manualmente, mas com botao direito naquela unidade vc pode desmontar também
<iniciante> ok
<ZNC> iniciante, esta dando certo ae?
<iniciante> nao ,,, agora apareceu duas caves ao lado das diuas partioes...
<ZNC> caves?
<iniciante>  do wim
<iniciante> digo duas chaves
<ZNC> não é pq estão montadas?
<iniciante>  chaves
<iniciante> sim,, quando eu montei apareceram,,, tenho de desmontar??
<ZNC> oi devolta estive sofrendo um problema com o servidor local
<ZNC> sim para continuar a estar com uma instalação ou manutenção nas partição precisa de estarem desmontados
<ZNC> ja ultrapassou o redimensionamento?
<ZNC> iniciante, ?
<iniciante> puxa du tudo errado
<ZNC> sua conexão com a internet é de alta velocidade ou download acima de 60kb/s
<iniciante> agora acho que vou ter de nao ela edevedar um 60kbps mesmo
<ZNC> podemos fazer isto por acesso remoto utilizando a tecnologia desenvolvida pela TeamViewer, de forma rapida e segura, posso fazer este trabalho a vc
<iniciante> acho que vou tentar formatar tudo denovo
<ZNC> tome cuidado com os dados que esteja nas unidades windows
<ZNC> para não ocorrer transtornos futuros
<iniciante> vou como sempre apagar tudo...
<ZNC> :P
<ZNC> começar do zero nos ensinar a não errar muito
<phenrique> não to conseguindo instalar novos programas. quero instalar o flash mas qdo tento diz que tenho pacotes danificados ou algo parecido, tendo que reparar pra continuar. tento com apt-get install -f mas n resolve. o que faço?
<ZNC> apaga o cache
<iniciante>  quando for install o win primeiro ,eu  tento deixar o hd ja particionado e digo ao win ,, fique ali
<ZNC> iniciante, :-) sim
<iniciante> agora me apareceu a mensagem ,,, nenhum sistema raiz detectado..
<ZNC> o win7 ira ter duas partição uma para boot e outra para sistema, ae fica facil
<ZNC> no ponto de montagem definiu / ?
<iniciante> nao ,,, como [e ali??
<ZNC> so uma duvida onde estas? gparted ou install for ubuntu?
<iniciante> ja fecei os dois
<iniciante>  fechei
<ARCK> Celsinho já vou meu velho.. Fica com Deus
<ARCK> Celsinho mora em que bairro?
<iniciante> n'ao deu
<Celsinho> ja?
<ZNC> iniciante, pois e onde estar aparencendo a msg?
<phenrique> a central de programas do ubuntu tbm n resolve qdo clico em reparar
<iniciante> apareceu no gparted
<iniciante> nao acho q me enganei
<iniciante>  foi pelo install
<ZNC> bem ja que vais a instalar tudo novamente reseta a tua maquina prezionando o bottão reset
<iniciante>  ele me levou ao particionamento
<ZNC> ^^
<ZNC> phenrique, se teu cache estar danificado limpe apt-get clean se não estou a recordar mal, ou consulte man apt-get
<barna> phenrique, entra na pasta /var/cache/apt, lá tem 2 arquivos e uma pasta, apaga os arquivos!
<barna> phenrique, como root!
<barna> ai da um sudo apt-get update
<barna> v se resolve!
<ZNC> olas barna
<iniciante> valeu  ,, fui
<phenrique> vou tentar aqui, só lembrando que isso aconteceu depois de fazer upgrade no sistema
<barna> ei ZNC, tudo bom com vc?
<ZNC> comigo tudo se passa bem, e com te?
<phenrique> barna dentro diretório apt tem: archives  pkgcache.bin  pkgcache.bin.614SJU  srcpkgcache.bin
<barna> phenrique, isso mesmo, apaga eles!
<phenrique> a pasta tbm?
<phenrique> os três arquivos?
<Celsinho> barna, \o
<barna> phenrique, não só os arquivos!
<ZNC> barna, vc tem experiencia com dump too flash?
<barna> Celsinho, blz?
<Celsinho> graças a DEUS e voce?
<barna> ZNC, nops!
<ZNC> hihihi :P
<barna> phenrique, deu certo?
<d1avlo> Pessoal, gostaria de saber um site para pegar a lista de ips do brasil. Os ranges de IP
<ZNC> google.com
<d1avlo> ZNC nao achei
<ZNC> get_ranges.php search in google.com
<phenrique> barna, vou já colar no pastebin o resultado do comando apt-get install -f. continua o mesmo
<phenrique> barna, http://pastebin.com/FVMUMeb2
<barna> phenrique, tenta um sudo apt-get clean
<barna> depois sudo apt-get update
<barna> depois instalar o pacote de novo!
<ZNC> barna, ate a proxima tchau
<barna> ZNC, boa noite!
<phenrique> barna, eu tava tentando pela central de software do ubuntu, n tava dando, agora tentei pela linha de comando, deu certo
<phenrique> se voltar a aparecer algum erro volto ao canal novamente, valeu
<Um_cara_qualquer> e essa galera, sera q tem alguem acordado ainda?
<Um_cara_qualquer> se tiver alguem... da uma olhada nisso aqui http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/screenshotat20111027051.png/
<Um_cara_qualquer> eh o q aparece quando eu tento instala o ubuntu 11.10 atravez de um pen drive
<HansLanda> alguém conhece o programa macchanger?
<rickwap> bom dia pessoal
<rickwap> preciso de uma ajuda urgente
<rickwap> baixei o teamviwer para linux e nao sei como instalar, alguem pode ajudar-me?
<barna> qual formato do arquivo de instalação?
<rickwap> rpm
<barna> rpm??? hummm faz tempo q num mecho com isso!
<barna> num tem outro formato?
<barna> rickwap, tem os .deb q é pra sistema debian e basiados em debian como o ubuntu!
<barna> seu sistema é 32 ou 64btis?
<rickwap> entao tenho que baixar os deb net?
<barna> http://www.teamviewer.com/pt/download/index.aspx
<barna> entra nessa pagina e clica em linux!
<barna> tem opção hedhat, suse e debian, baixa o do debian!
<barna> rpm é suse!
<rickwap> ok obrigado
<barna> dai é só clicar 2x no arquivo baixado e instalar!
<barna> como se faz no win!
<rickwap> obrigado barna vou fazer isso agora
<barna> d nada!
<rickwap> barna: tens msn, skype ...?
<barna> si!
<rickwap> podes me passar para te add
<barna> rickwap, pvt
<rickwap> ok
<Cbterra> Olá bom dia a todos
<barna> dia!
<Cbterra> Olá bom dia a todos
<Cbterra> alguém ja teve problema de temperatura com note da HP?
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<barna> só todo mundo q tem note HP q eu conheço!
<Cbterra> rsrsr....é tão ruim assim?
<Cbterra> to usando um que tem 10 meses de uso e a bateria já deu pau aqui
<barna> num sei se resolveram o problema, mas uns tempos atraz todos os meus amigos com HP tavam tendo problemas de temperatura!
<Cbterra> só tem capacidade de 39,3
<Cbterra> já ta precisando torca
<Cbterra> já ta precisando trocar
<barna> ixi!
<Amigordinho> Bom dia
<Celso> Bom dia
<Amigordinho> Sabe como faço para ler os arquivos criptografados?Para poder ler e modificar pelo terminal?
<Celso> não sei
<Amigordinho> Que coisa
<acris> bom dia, moçada, alguém aqui tem experiência com o subversion? to precisando de ajuda, passei a manhã lendo manuais e nada até agora...
<Amigordinho> Nem sei o que isso, desculpe-me
<acris> np Amigordinho :D
<Amigordinho> Alguém conhece algum livro ou apostila de shell script?
<tkruise> tao mais facil perguntar pro apostilando
<AKQJ10> hey camaradas, bom dia
<LeoRochael> #plone
<AKQJ10> precisei fazer faz pouco um script pra monitorar quantos processos php e quanto de ram ainda sobra em determinado servidor, cheguei a seguinte conclusão:
<AKQJ10> function meininfo(){ echo -en "\n`date +'%Y%m%d %H%M%S'` Existem `(ps aux|grep /usr/bin/php)|wc -l` processos php em execução e `(free -m|grep 'Mem:')|awk '{print($4);}'` MB de RAM disponível. Continuar [S/n]?";read -t 5 -n 1 repetir; [ "$repetir" != "n" ] && meininfo;};meininfo
<tkruise> só tem isso?
<AKQJ10> porém: o script só permanece atualizando se, na primeira vez que ele perguntar, eu teclar alguma coisa EXCETO n..
<tkruise> posta no pastebin.com
<AKQJ10> tkruise, sim, é só isso.. é pra ser pequeno mesmo
<AKQJ10> gostaria de saber se alguém tem comportamento estranho referente ao comando `read` ou é só porque eu não declarei previamente a variável (eu acreditava não precisar pois fiz testes usando timeout e ele cria a variáel em branco mesmo sem teclar nada)
<AKQJ10> siga de exemplo esse script `read -t 3 nova; echo "conteúdo de nova $nova"; [ "$nova" == "" ] && echo "nova em branco"`
<AKQJ10> se eu der um `set | grep nova` ela vai aparecer lá assim "nova="..
<AKQJ10> o que significa que o comando read, de fato, cria e inicializa a variável..
<AKQJ10> alguma dica?
<AKQJ10> bom, eu preciso desse script não exatamente pro meu uso, já passei pros técnicos responsáveis pelo 'monitoramento' (pois o que eles realmente precisam é ter algo atualizando na tela mostrando alguma coisa que possa aparentar explosão)
<Celsinho> peregrinator_six, bom dia!
<peregrinator_six> Celsinho, boa tarde...
<Celsinho> \o
 * yro_anjos_ perdeu a senha do seu nick
<oziel> oi
<oziel> como instalar placa de video nvdia geforce fx 5200
<oziel> ?
<spiga> oziel: www.nvidia.com baixa os driver e segue o manual que tem la que da certo
<oziel> alguém pode me ajudar, por favor?
<oziel> mas num da pra instalar pelo terminal?
<spiga> e para instalar pelo terminal
<spiga> vc vai baxar um arquivo .run
<spiga> depois vc da permisao a esse arquivo
<spiga> depois so executa sh NOMEDOARQUIVO.run
<rickwap> boa noite a todos
<rickwap> gostaria de saber como posso compartilhar ficheiros em rede entre linux e windows?
<oziel> não tem nenhum, run
<oziel> so esse ai
<oziel> LINUX X64 (AMD64/EM64T) DISPLAY DRIVER
<oziel> baixo esse ai?
<oziel> 173.14.31 Certified Release Date: 2011.08.17 Operating System: Linux 64-bit Language: English (U.S.) File Size: 18.0 MB
<oziel> porque o ubuntu não detecta a placa?
<oziel> fica procurando driver e não instala?
<spiga> hum.
<spiga> baixa o corespondente ao seu kernel
<spiga> se seu kernel e 64
<spiga> baixa o 64
<oziel> Baixar NVIDIA Drivers    Lamentamos, mas a NVIDIA Smart Scan (Varredura inteligente NVIDIA) não aceita o seu sistema por enquanto.  Sistemas operacionais compatíveis: Microsoft Windows 98, 98SE, ME, 2000, XP, 2003, Media Center, Vista e Windows 7.  Navegadores aceitos: Internet Explorer, Firefox & Netscape.
<oziel> ?????
<oziel> nossa!!! ta dificil
<douglas> olá galera
<douglas> tow com um problema pra fazer a instalação limpa do Ubuntu 11.10
<douglas> =\
<douglas> eu já estou usando ele, mas tinha feito atualização e ele está bem problemático
<douglas> agora quero fazer a instalação limpa e não vai
<douglas> assim que coloco para instalar depois de fazer as configurações normais ele acusa esse erro
<douglas> "o instalador precisa fazer mudanças na tabela de partições, mas isto não é possível porque as partições nos seguintes pontos de montagem não puderam ser desmontadas:"
<douglas> "/cdrom"
<douglas> "por favor, feche os aplicativos que estejam usando estes pontos de montagem."
<douglas> "você deseja que o instalador tente desmontar estas partições novamente?"
<douglas> e tem as opções voltar e continuar
<douglas> clicando em continuar ele fecha a janela e a instalação fica parada
<douglas> alguém sabe como resolver isso? D:
<spiga> hum..
<spiga> oziel: desculpa por te deixar na mao...
<spiga> tava formatando um servidor aki
<spiga> douglas: vc ta tentando dividir a instalação em quantas partiçẽs
<spiga> ?
<douglas> o HD dele tem uma partição já feita
<douglas> a muito tempo
<douglas> que foi feita para o Windows 7 ainda
<douglas> que está no final do HD
<douglas> mas o Ubuntu estou instalando sem partição
<douglas> fora o Swap
<spiga> como isso?
<douglas> eu tenho 2 HD's
<spiga> nao intendi.
<douglas> um inteiro com Windows 7
<spiga> certo.
<douglas> e o outro era o Disco D do Windows 7
<douglas> mas aí instalei o Ubuntu
<douglas> e coloquei onde fica o Disco Local D do seven
<douglas> abri espaço no inicio do HD e instalei o 10.04 lá
<douglas> daí atualizei para o 11.10 e está muito problemático
<spiga> oziel: qual modelo da sua palca nvidia?
<douglas> agora estou colocando para ele apagar o 11.10 que tenho
<douglas> e fazer a instalção do zero por cima
<spiga> a ta
<douglas> mas n vai
<spiga> certo.. ele ta criado como ext 4 ou ext 3
<douglas> ext 4
<spiga> intao no outro HD vc ta instalando apenas 1 partição EXT 4 /
<douglas> isso
<spiga> nnao criou nenhum swap antes?
<spiga> ou ja tem criado
<douglas> tem um swap já criado
<spiga> ok
<spiga> fora a partição / vc ta tentando criar outro partiçao
<spiga> tipo /home
<spiga> ?
<douglas> não
<douglas> estou tentando fazer como fiz a primeira vez com o 10.04
<douglas> apenas no ext 4 com ubuntu 11.10 e o swap
<spiga> que estranho
<douglas> né
<douglas> e não instalar por causa de \cdrom
<douglas> ah eu estou instalando via hd externo
<douglas> ou tentando instalar
<douglas> achei que isso poderia ter algo haver
<douglas> e até gravei um CD com a iso
<douglas> mas pelo CD também acusa o mesmo erro de não poder desmontar o /cdrom
<spiga> estranho
<spiga> ja tentetou dar boot pelo cd com recurso minimos
<spiga> noapic=off nopci=off mas aqueles monte de coisas
<EduardeCalibal> douglas, chegou a forçar com umount -f <montagem> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Claro, irá dar tilt se alguém estiver usando essa montagem...
<spiga> o foda que no dele e o instalador do CD
<EduardeCalibal> Ele não deveria pedir para desmontar então...  Salvo se esteja ocorrendo algum erro por ai.
<spiga> ele ta dando boot pelo CD e na horqa de instalar da estes erros
<EduardeCalibal> Por que ele cria uma partição virtual onde tem a montagem, não precisaria alterar nada neste sistema de arquivos assim sendo não precisaria desmontar a unidade.
<EduardeCalibal> Poderia ver se tem alguma mensagem de erro com o dmesg?
<EduardeCalibal> Ou mesmo no terminal das mensagens...  Não lembro mais qual é, acho que ficam no 1 mesmo.
<douglas> eu n sei olhar isso
<licensed> As cores dos meus videos estão tudo estranhas. Qualquer extensao: avi, mpg, 3gp, flv.. Uso atualmente o VLC Player e deletei o dragon-player, pode ser isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Passei pelos terminais com control + alt +Fn (Tem terminais do F1 ao F12, acho).
<EduardeCalibal> Passeie.
<douglas> o vlc te a opção de modificar as cores
<EduardeCalibal> licensed, estranhas como?
<douglas> vc deve ter mexido nelas
<licensed> em tons azulados.. nao sao as cores reais, nao sei explicar
<EduardeCalibal> No mplayer tem atalhos para essas coisas mas acho que ele sempre perde quando fecha o programa.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com a impressão que tem algo para calibrar os canais no vlc...
<licensed> efeitos e filtros está desabilitados.. e nao mexi em nada, instalei ontem o vlc
<EduardeCalibal> VLC...  Hummm...  Aqui na minha versão o atalho Control +E abre algumas opções de calibragem.
<licensed> exato EduardeCalibal mas nao mexi ai.. e esta desabilitado
<EduardeCalibal> Só por desencargo de consciência configura ali e depois desativa novamente.
<EduardeCalibal> Configura, fecha, abre, desabilita, fecha e abre.
<licensed> EduardeCalibal, bem.. eu mexendo no Hue (que está no canto esquerdo) se eu colocar no meio a imagem fica normal
<licensed> porem nao salva a configuracao
<licensed> quando abro de novo volta ao q estava antes
<douglas> eu usei o atalho ctrl+alt+F1
<douglas> e foi para uma tela preta de login
<EduardeCalibal> Hum....  Pode ter um arquivo de configuração travado em algum lugar licensed.
<douglas> tipo um terminal gigante :P
<EduardeCalibal> douglas, ok, mas tem um terminal para cada F
<EduardeCalibal> Um dos F é o terminal das mensagens durante a instalação.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser que seja o F4.
<douglas> eu vi até o 4
<douglas> e o que eu faço no terminal para ver se tem problema?
<douglas> eu loguei nos 3 primeiros
<EduardeCalibal> Mensagens pode ver com o comando dmesg.
<douglas> e digitei dmesg
<EduardeCalibal> No final deve ter algo.
<douglas> e correu tudo bem
<EduardeCalibal> Relacionado a mensagem do CD
<licensed> EduardeCalibal, nos outros videos nao adiantou mexer no hue.. nao consigo ajeitar a cor
<douglas> tipo apareceram várias linhas de comandos
<douglas> e e no final so pede mais comando do usuario
<EduardeCalibal> douglas, poderia jogar isso tudo no dmesg só para que eu possa dar uma conferida para ver se vejo algo?
<douglas> vou ver o f4
<douglas> como copio tudo aquilo?
<EduardeCalibal> licensed, não sei como o vlc armazena as configurações.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser.  Copia e joga no paste.
<EduardeCalibal> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<EduardeCalibal> Depois passa o endereço.
<EduardeCalibal> Achei licensed, fica em ~/.vlc/vlcrc
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que este arquivo pode ser seu problema.  Pode renomear ele para testar.
<licensed> EduardeCalibal, aqui nao tem a pasta ~/.vlc talvez seja pq eu uso kde sera?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que essa pasta é criada pelo vlc.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas ela é oculta por ter o "." na frente do nome.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode estar ali mesmo que você não veja ela.
<licensed> eu sei kra hehehe
<licensed> nao tem nao
<licensed> dei um locate tambem no vlcrc nao achei
<evandro> boa noite pessoal
<licensed> EduardeCalibal, pdoe me mandar esse vlcrc?
<EduardeCalibal> Minha versão do VLC é a 1.1.11
<douglas> <EduardeCalibal> eu não sei copiar os cogidos pelo terminal
<licensed> a minha tambem EduardeCalibal
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...
<EduardeCalibal> douglas, tem um negócio que manda direto para o paste...
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não deve ter por padrão, o pastebinit.
<evandro> pessoal, tenho uma dúvida e preciso de uma dica, tenho alguns arquivos de texto e preciso extrair de cada documento nome endereço e telefone, cada campo está formatado assim campo:informação, como fazer para capturar com grep por exemplo e organizar num arquivo texto em colunas ou separado por virgula
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, mas não precisa mandar isso para o paste, só precisa ver o erro que ocorre, não necessariamente irá aparecer ali no dmesg.
<douglas> apareceu um erro ao final do dmesg
<EduardeCalibal> Diga
<douglas> no terminewl F4
<EduardeCalibal> evandro, momento.
<douglas> terminal
<douglas> deixa eu copiar aqui
<evandro> sei utilizar o grep para identificar trechos e salvar num arquivo, inclusive com regex, minha dúvida é como capturar 3 trechos do arquivo e salvar de forma organizada
<EduardeCalibal> evandro, essas informações que falou estão todas juntas separadas por linha?
<evandro> cada campo numa linha
<EduardeCalibal> Então a cada 3 linhas recomeçam os campos?
<evandro> na verdade cada pagina tem um grupo de campos, são fichas
<EduardeCalibal> Página não existem para arquivos texto...  Como sabe que é outra página?
<evandro> cada ficha tem as informações de uma pessoa
<douglas> [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<douglas> aparece duas vezes
<EduardeCalibal> douglas, acho que isso não causaria o erro do CD.
<evandro> desculpe, são arquivos, não páginas
<EduardeCalibal> O seu erro do cd é etranho.
<EduardeCalibal> evandro, cada arquivo é um registro e quer juntar todos em um arquivo apenas?
<douglas> vi pelo google mais uma pessoa só com esse erro
<douglas> no forum do hardware
<douglas> mas estava sem resposta alguma
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos o que pode fazer...  Poder usar o comando fuser /cdrom e ver quem esta usando ele.
<douglas> pelo terminal comum
<EduardeCalibal> Isso
<douglas> fuser/cdrom arquivo ou diretorio não encontrado
<licensed> EduardeCalibal, como imaginava.. nao é problema no vlc.. dragon-player e mplayer fica com as cores estranhas tambem.. é problema de codec
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa do espaço douglas
<douglas> com o espaço nada acontece
<EduardeCalibal> Boa licensed, ia perguntar se aparecia em outros programas.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<licensed> eu n tinha instalado.. instalei agora e testei
<licensed> tem ideia de como conserta isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Então ninguém esta usando o Cd douglas
<douglas> eu desconectei o driver de cd ontem
<licensed> instalei esse ubuntu do 0 no dia q lancou o 11.10.. ta novinho ja ta assim =(
<douglas> está fora de fonte e sem cabo sata
<EduardeCalibal> licensed, vai ter que identificar os codecs utilizados pelos vídeos e buscar atualizações.
<licensed> EduardeCalibal, mas é qualquer video que acontece isso
<licensed> qualquer video qualquer extensao
<licensed> qualquer player
<EduardeCalibal> licensed, ai o seu problema fica mais parecido com problema de driver de vídeo.
<douglas> licensed, e se reinstalar o pacote medibuntu?
<EduardeCalibal> evandro, quer juntar vários registros em vários arquivos em um único arquivo?
<evandro> EduardeCalibal, tenho diversos arquivos, em cada um deles tenho 3 campos que preciso capturar. Com grep ou sed. Preciso salvar todas as informações em um único arquivo.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Parece simples.
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa manter a ordem/
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<EduardeCalibal> Você quer eliminar os nomes dos campos né?
<evandro> EduardeCalibal, sim, após salvar preciso que haja um vínculo entre eles tipo, nome e telefone, não podem misturar
<evandro> EduardeCalibal, pode ser, eliminar os nomes
<licensed> vou reinstalar o driver da geforce, vai que é isso o problema
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar aqui e te digo se consegui evandro.
<EduardeCalibal> licensed, tem parâmetros na configuração do xorg (não sei se o kde usa) que afetam a exibição, pode ter que refinar suas configurações.
<licensed> usando o smplayer, com o driver xv (que é o que todos os players usam por padrao) ele fica as cores estranhas, mas ao mudar o driver pro x11 ele fica bom
<licensed> perae! para tudo
<licensed> eu acho que o driver da nvidia nao ta instalado kkkk
<licensed> vou verificar, se tiver vou reinstalar ja volto
<licensed> o gnome instala por padrao, o kde eu acredito que nao
<evandro> EduardeCalibal, Ok, obrigado por enquanto
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> licensed, pode ser algo por ai então.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<douglas> eu já estou quase sem espereças kkk
<douglas> esperanças
<licensed> EduardeCalibal, vou la testar, obrigado
<mangojambo> olá, preciso de uma ajuda
<mangojambo> Comprei um computador novo e precisei instalar Windows nele (infelizmente). Quando vou instalar o Ubuntu ele não encherga as partições já existentes no hd
<mangojambo> Eu li que deveria mudar na bios para AHCI, mas já está assim
<EduardeCalibal> evandro, teste o seguinte: cat a.txt|sed 's/:/:\n/g'|grep -v :|sed -r ':a;N;$!ba;s/\n/|/g'|sed -r ':a;N;$!ba;s/\n/|/g'
<EduardeCalibal> Se funcionar como quer basta mandar ao invés de a.txt para todos os seus arquivos, não esquecendo de redirecionar a saída para algum arquivo.
<evandro> EduardeCalibal, vou testar e te digo
<EduardeCalibal> evandro, no caso ali usei o separador "|" mas pode trocar ele pelo que se preferir.
<EduardeCalibal> evandro, não precisa de dois sed ali, colei duas vezes...
<evandro> EduardeCalibal, bem que eu vi, rs rs mas estava tentando ler o comando todo, para entender sua lógica
<EduardeCalibal> Copia o que tem antes do trecho final para poder usar o \n senão o sed não funciona.
<EduardeCalibal> Depois eu corto o \n e substituo por |
<EduardeCalibal> Antes disso com o greep eu retirei as linhas com : para eliminar o trecho com o nome do campo, que antes quebrei com um \n no início da linha.
<evandro> EduardeCalibal, desculpe se eu estiver sendo chato, mas quero aprender
<EduardeCalibal> Não esta.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<evandro> Primeiro você quebrou as linhas que tinham o campo
<EduardeCalibal> Isso
<EduardeCalibal> Com o primeiro sed
<EduardeCalibal> Ai com o grep -v eu ignoro linhas com :
<evandro> depois você eliminou as que não tem : com o grep -v ?
<EduardeCalibal> Que são a parte final das linhas com os nomes dos campos.
<EduardeCalibal> Eliminei as que tem :
<EduardeCalibal> A opção -v inverte o critério do grep.
<evandro> ok, isso mesmo o -v inverte
<evandro> depois o último sed faz o que mesmo?
<EduardeCalibal> O trecho inicial envolve copiar e colar um trecho, não sei ao certo como funciona, mas se não fizer o trecho s/\n/|/g não ira funcionar.
<EduardeCalibal> O trecho que falo é o :a;N;$!ba;
<evandro> EduardeCalibal, na verdade o seu raciocínio foi de limpar o arquivo e deixar apenas a informação que preciso?
<EduardeCalibal> É, depois fazendo isso com todos os arquivos e mandando para outro arquivo novo ele vai ficar com vários registros por linha no formato desta saída.
<EduardeCalibal> Ao invés de cat a.txt faria cat *.txt e no final colocaria algo como >> resultado.txt
<EduardeCalibal> Só não coloque o resultado.txt no mesmo local, acho que pode entrar em loop.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> ...acho que não, mas na dúvida é melhor não fazer.
<evandro> EduardeCalibal, entendi. estava vendo o problema de outra forma, bem mais complicada. Muito obrigado
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Até mais.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<evandro> até +
<tortuguito> SweetG
<tortuguito> @@
<SweetG> tortuguito @@
<SweetG> tortuguito :D
<tortuguito> SweetG
<tortuguito> linda
<tortuguito> meu pc
<tortuguito> ta eksentando
<tortuguito> a lot
<tortuguito> desliguei ele
<SweetG> vigi maria
<tortuguito> vo comprar 1 cooler amanha
<tortuguito> to no note mesmo
<SweetG> mas mesmo com o esquema lá
<SweetG> ?
<SweetG> hummm...
<tortuguito> sim
<tortuguito> ta abafado
<tortuguito> pakaz hj aki
<SweetG> é, perigo dá pau no processador =x
<SweetG> vixi
<tortuguito> é
<tortuguito> joguei oleo
<tortuguito> de fritar
<tortuguito> comida
<SweetG> O.O
<tortuguito> no cooler
<SweetG> hahahaha
<tortuguito> pra ve se rodava de boa
<SweetG> tu tá brincado
<tortuguito> mais fikei
<tortuguito> com mendo
<SweetG> brincando*
<tortuguito> de ligar
<tortuguito> e pegar fogo
<tortuguito> to nao
<tortuguito> kkkkkkk
<SweetG> hahahahaha
<tortuguito> so nao liguei
<SweetG> nossa senhora
<tortuguito> joguei no cooler
<tortuguito> 2 pingos
<SweetG> eu falei oleo singer, de maquina
 * peregrinator_six barna acorda...
<tortuguito> so
<SweetG> haeuaiehaeua
<tortuguito> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<SweetG> haeuieaheauiea
<tortuguito> SweetG vo e comprar
<SweetG> ai carai
<tortuguito> 1 coller
<tortuguito> mesmo
<SweetG> nem liga mesmo
<SweetG> vai travar tudo com a poeira
<SweetG> vai grudar poeira pra todo lado no cooler
<SweetG> haueieaheau
<SweetG> tortuguito bem melhor :x
<tortuguito> kkkkkkkkkk
<tortuguito> SweetG osso
<SweetG> tortuguito HEYYYY, que foto é aquela no msn??
<tortuguito> do eskilo?
<SweetG> >.<
<tortuguito> é a q tava no lap
<tortuguito> kkkkkkkk
<SweetG> sim
<tortuguito> nao tenho nossas fotos
<tortuguito> no pepis top
<SweetG> pois cate a foto
<tortuguito> mande
<SweetG> tem sim
<tortuguito> via msn
<tortuguito> aki
<tortuguito> tem aonde?
<SweetG> pastinha na area de trabalho
<SweetG> ai no area tem uma pasta 101dsc que tinha compartilhado
<tortuguito> ja axei
<SweetG> tortuguito hehehehe =x
<SweetG> agora sim
<SweetG> \o/
<tortuguito> pronto
<SweetG> hihihihi
<marcus2vinicius> alguem sabe como criar uma pasta dentro da home
<marcus2vinicius> pelo terminal?
<marcus2vinicius> exemplo mkdir /home/~/pasta
<licensed> marcus2vinicius, mkdir /home/marcus/pasta
<marcus2vinicius> licensed, quero fazer isso
<marcus2vinicius> sem saber o nome de usuario
<marcus2vinicius> para qlqer pessoa fazer
<licensed> marcus2vinicius, mkdir ~/pasta
<marcus2vinicius> licensed, obrigado.
<lolly> mbvfbd
<lolly> nmdbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb,
<lolly> bn fnb ddddsb,sdmb
<lolly> bfgbmsnfm,nbsde
<mateusjmf> boa noite a todos
<mateusjmf> alguém sabe como troco o tema depois de instalado o compiz?
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> qual sistema?!
<mateusjmf> boa noite
<mateusjmf> xubuntu 11.10
<peregrinator_six> to por fora, nunca fiz isso nele não... :s
<ubuntero> mateusjmf, como assim, depois de instalado o compiz?
<mateusjmf> não gostei do unity e mudei pra Xfce! tá até massa o desktop
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, veja ai se lhe ajuda... http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=como%20mudar%20tema%20no%20ubuntu%2011&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCEQtwIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DH8kBVmpnbac&ei=1-6pTq62G8PGgAf2pKwx&usg=AFQjCNHJ25APSkpmKsmB5rsNqHJaveNOXw
<peregrinator_six> droga...
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8kBVmpnbac
<mateusjmf> vou dar uma olhada aqui e já volto
<peregrinator_six> caraca, filha da maẽ do google me sacaneou... :S
<peregrinator_six> veja não, é falso...
<peregrinator_six> não é o xfce
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=38877.0
<peregrinator_six> agora sim...
<mateusjmf> usa unity?
<peregrinator_six> eu!?
<mateusjmf> sim
<peregrinator_six> por enquanto não...
<mateusjmf> qual tá no momento?
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, Super OS 10.04.3... http://i.imgur.com/Uep0G.png
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-28
<mateusjmf> bacana
<mateusjmf> isso é uma distro nova?
<peregrinator_six> não
<peregrinator_six> já tem desde o ubuntu 8...
<mateusjmf> é ubuntu mesmo
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS_10.04
<mateusjmf> bacana! e LTS! e acaba agora na 12.04?
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, o que tem...?!
<mateusjmf> esta versão é a LTS 10.04 tunada?
<peregrinator_six> isso
<peregrinator_six> é o Lucid Linx
<peregrinator_six> já com plugins e codecs
<peregrinator_six> menos driver de video..
<peregrinator_six> mateusjmf, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=299
<mateusjmf> ótima dica
<peregrinator_six> :)
<mateusjmf> valeu kra, vou nessa tá tarde!
<peregrinator_six> ai
<peregrinator_six> só mais uma coisa...
<mateusjmf> fala
<peregrinator_six> o novo sair mais ou menos no final de out/inicio de nov
<peregrinator_six> 11.10
<mateusjmf> vou aguardar! muito bacana! é gnome 2?
<peregrinator_six> o que eu uso sim, o novo é original, não muda, só acrescenta!
<mateusjmf> Obrigado! Valeu
<virtu> alguem ai possui no break?
<Maninho> qual a duvida?
<virtu> qual comprar para um usuario domestico?
<virtu> =)
<Maninho> depende pra quantos pcs ira ligar
<MrBoss> virtu, www.sms.com.br - eles disponibilizam um sistema de cálculo baseado em seus critérios. ajuda bastante para ter uma noção de qual modelo escolher
<virtu> ok Mr BOss
<xispirito> escolhe o mais porrada
<xispirito> =)
<virtu> pois é, mas quero olhar os preços
<Maninho> force line office 4 989
<Maninho> hehehe
<xispirito> melhor, escolhe o mais porrada que seu bolso consegue pagar
<Maninho> 3000v/Q
<Maninho> 3000va/w
<Maninho> sms é foda quando for trocar a bateria
<Maninho> normalmente apos 1 ano, nem curto sms
<virtu> essas das marcas que nao sei
<virtu> acho que entre SMS e APC
<virtu> nao tem erro
<MrBoss> marca eu conheço muito pouco
<virtu> bom... vai fica pro mes que vem
<Maninho> force line no-breaks file, 4bateria 6 tomada e rome para conexao de bateria externa solução para varios problemas e gosto
<Maninho> 2 h e 30 de bateria
<Maninho> só não compre da marca ts shara
<Maninho> hehehehe fuja dos defeitos de fabrica
<virtu> blz cara
<pqatsi> virtu: sumido
<pqatsi> :p
<virtu> o cara
<virtu> e te contar que te procurei direto aqui velho
<virtu> pra falar da nikon d40?
<virtu> agora ja vendi meu
<virtu> mas tenho um outro brinquedinho aqui pra vc
<virtu> =)
<pqatsi> virtu: agora eu to falido mano, a cegonha me quebrou :p
<virtu> que que ela fez?
<tortuguito> alguem
<tortuguito> ajuda?
<ChronosGOD> Andre_Gondim,
<ChronosGOD> preciso de uma ajuda sua. vi um artigo e tenho uma duvida
<tortuguito> meu cooler
<SweetG> alguem sabe se posso deixar o processador sem cooler por uns dias?
<SweetG> :x
<Pskol> haha
<Pskol> bota um ventilador peo menos ne
<MarceloVaz> noite
<Pskol> boa
<SweetG> haeuieahuae
<SweetG> ja coloquei
<SweetG> e mesmo assim ta fritando
<SweetG> Pskol
<SweetG> :x
<Pskol> eh perto de 60 graus eh normal
<Pskol> bota o dedo ai e me diz quanto ta a temperatura
<SweetG> haeuiaehaeu
<SweetG> vai queimar
<SweetG> ta tipo muito quente
<SweetG> dai o pobre reinicia
<Pskol> abaixa o clock na bios
<MarceloVaz> eita, eu sou uma desgraça com o cron =[
<MarceloVaz> preciso executar um script em cada dia da semana
<MarceloVaz> alguma luz ?
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<Pskol> todo dia?
<MarceloVaz> script segunda.sh , todas segundas
<pqatsi> virtu: adivinha :p
<MarceloVaz> terca.sh , todas as terças
<MarceloVaz> etc
<virtu> pqatsi: sei la cara
<virtu> hehhe
<MarceloVaz> oi virtu, dá uma mão com o cron ae :D
<pqatsi> minino sem infancia
<Pskol> MarceloVaz, mm hh dd MM ss script
<Pskol> MarceloVaz, ss = dia da semana
<Pskol> de 0 a 6
<MarceloVaz> n entendo o lance dos *
<MarceloVaz> quantos * q vai dizer pra ele q tem q executar todas as semanas
<MarceloVaz> ou todos os meses ?
<Pskol> 0 domingo
<Pskol> todos os domingos ele ira executar
<Pskol> ate nos feriados
<Pskol> rs
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> mas sem os * aquele
<MarceloVaz> vai rodar sempre no ss correto, todos os dias do mes q for ss ?
<Pskol> os campos q nao for usar bota *
<Pskol> mm hh dd MM ss script
<Pskol> nessa ordem ai
<virtu> MarceloVaz: e ae cara... to aqui.. pensando na vida agora =P
<MarceloVaz> Pskol
<MarceloVaz> 30 23 * * 5 /Backup/quinta.sh
<Pskol> ae
<MarceloVaz> * serve pra ignorar ?
<Pskol> eh
<MarceloVaz> hmmmmmm era isso q eu n tava entendendo
<MarceloVaz> isso q dá pegar troço pronto por ai e nao entender como funciona
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<Pskol> na tua linha ai ele vai roda toda quinta as 23  e 30
<MarceloVaz> agendei
<MarceloVaz> esperar rodar agora
<Pskol> faz um teste pra daqui a pouco
<Pskol> ah disfarça
<Pskol> hj eh quinta
<MarceloVaz> é :D
<Pskol> e ja vai da 23:30
<Pskol> hauhahauha
<MarceloVaz> seria possivel
<MarceloVaz> especificar a semana ?
<Pskol> da sim
<Pskol> abreviado
<Pskol> em ingles
<MarceloVaz> tipo.. primeira_quinta.sh executa no primeira quinta do mes
<Pskol> ahhh
<MarceloVaz> segunda_quinta.sh na segunda
<MarceloVaz> acho q nao rola né
<Pskol> da sim
<Pskol> so tem q pensa um pouco
<Pskol> dexa eu ve
<MarceloVaz> bah essa hora, tá dificil de pensar
<MarceloVaz> ieuoheuiheiuehiu
<MarceloVaz> pra manter um histórico maior de backup seria uma boa
<Pskol> cada script desse ai fa a mesma coisa?
<Pskol> faz
<MarceloVaz> sim faz o mesmo, só manda pra diretórios diferentes
<MarceloVaz> tem 2 discos de 1TB conectados ao server
<MarceloVaz> a ideia é manter uma semana de historico em 1
<MarceloVaz> e outra semana em outro
<MarceloVaz> sendo q cada diz tem q ter um backup
<MarceloVaz> dia*
<Pskol> pow vc ta forçando o meu cerebro
<Pskol> ehuwheuahwue
<Pskol> parece problema de matematica
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> :D
<virtu> Análises Combinatórias de 2 grupos com 5 variáveis: se fudeu
<virtu> =)
<Pskol> se tivesse uma cervejinha aki eu ja teria resolvido
<virtu> de forma certa ou de forma errada?
<virtu> =D
<Pskol> MarceloVaz, olha aqui http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crontab
<Pskol> ve la e inventa
<Pskol> virtu, da certa
<Pskol> talvez errado.. :\
<Pskol> heheuwhe
<MarceloVaz> n rodou
<MarceloVaz> acho q faltou especificar usuario
<MarceloVaz>  crontab -l
<MarceloVaz> 40 23 * * 5 root /Backup/quinta.sh
<MarceloVaz> deixei assim agora
<MarceloVaz> aee agora foi
<MarceloVaz> valeu Pskol ^^
<Pskol> bl z:D
 * peregrinator_six ...
<andretyn> Boa noite
<MarceloVaz> boa
<morfeu> Boa noite, alguem ai sabe me dizer se tem como um rodar o timer cafe pelo o wine ?
<andretyn> morfeu, o q eu timer cafe?
<andretyn> s/eu/é
<morfeu> um gerenciador de lan house
<andretyn> hummmm, acho q vc vai ter q testar, já procurou por substitutos livres, q façam a mesma coisa?
<andretyn> morfeu, hummmm, acho q vc vai ter q testar, já procurou por substitutos livres, q façam a mesma coisa?
<morfeu> andretyn,  é q eu tenho uma lan e rodo xp nos clientes
<andretyn> morfeu, tinha um programas q cuidavam de lan q rodavam em linux e cuidavam de xp, procura no vivaolinux, deve ter alguma coisa sobre isso lah
<morfeu> ja revirei
<xispirito> um amigo meu tinha uma lan, ele usava clientes xp e o server Linux
<xispirito> mas nunca olhei o que era
<morfeu> pois é
<morfeu> ou a minha intencao era bloquear downloads de arquivos.exe.dll.etc, limitar a banda da internet,etc
<xispirito> você quer um proxy/firewall?
<xispirito> dai é outro assunto
<morfeu> pode ser tb
<morfeu> xispirito,  queria popder aprender a usar nesta maquina sozinho, depois eu compartilho
<morfeu> xispirito,  sabe me dizer se existe programas q configura tudo?
<xispirito> morfeu, você deve pesquisar sobre squid, iptables etc
<xispirito> com estes você faz o que quer
<morfeu> eu ja pesquisei, mas o dificil é instalar pelo o terminal
<morfeu> sabe me dizer se ja existe progs q configura isso?
<xispirito> morfeu, bem...deve ter, mas eu uso o terminal
<xispirito> para tudo =)
<morfeu> é q eu sou ainda iniciante
<xispirito> sim
<andretyn> morfeu, tem documentação sobre isso, bem simples no proprio ubuntu
<xispirito> mas procure por tutoriais que expliquem, e por interfaces
<xispirito> para estes programas
<morfeu> ok
<andretyn> morfeu, mas eh bemmmmmm simples
<morfeu> valeu
<morfeu> mas uma dica:
<van> Boa noite.. alguem aqui pode me informar se saiu algum aplicatico pra gerar um live dvd para o ubuntu 11.10?
<morfeu> eu tenho uma placa de tv aqui so  q nao sai som
<van> Boa noite.. alguem aqui pode me informar se saiu algum aplicativo pra gerar um live dvd para o ubuntu 11.10?
<morfeu> andretyn,  xispirito,  me ajuda a config minha placa de tv encore ?
<xispirito> morfeu, infelizmente nunca usei uma placa de tv, e não estou no linux
<morfeu> Obrigado.
<andretyn> morfeu, deveria se configurada automaticamente, estah em q versão do ubuntu?
<morfeu> a mas nova andretyn
<morfeu> ele antes rodava a imagem correta , mas nao o audio e eu mexendo acabou desconfigurando
<andretyn> morfeu, olha, se rodava a imagem e não o audio deveria verifacar primeiro nos canais de audio se estava ligados!
<andretyn> s/verifacar/verficar
<morfeu> verifiquei todos
<andretyn> morfeu, olha, eu também nunca configurei uma placa de tv, mas vc deve dar uma googlada e colocar o teu tipo de placa, sempre tem gente com o mesmo problema, dah uma olhada no forum tambem!!!
<ozielluciano> oi
<ozielluciano> boa noite
<ozielluciano> por favpr, preciso de ajuda para instalar minha placa de vidio nvidia fx 5200 64 bits
<ozielluciano> ajuda
<ozielluciano> como instalar a placa nvidia fx 5200 pois ta dando erro
<ozielluciano> baixei os drivers e agora?
<Wilson_Ubuntu> whois
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Bom dia Pessoal...
<LACabeza> bom dia
<rickwap> bom dia
<rickwap> estou com um problema
<rickwap> como posso compartilhar ficheiro em rede, com um computador com windows e outro com linux?
<LACabeza> samba
<LACabeza> procura no synaptic, um programa "system-config-samba"
<LACabeza> e instala ele
<LACabeza> dae me avisa, que eu te ajudo a configurar
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Pessoal... Alguem aqui utiliza o Dataflex para desenvolvimento de sistemas ?
<rickwap> ok vou fazzer isso agora
<rickwap> LACabeza: ja esta instalado
<rickwap> LACabeza: estas ai?
<LACabeza> sim
<LACabeza> instalou?
<rickwap> sim
<LACabeza> vai em "sistema" -> "Administração" -> "Samba"
<LACabeza> Dae, abre o utilitário de configuração...
<LACabeza> nele, vc vai em preferencia -> Configuração do Servidor
<rickwap> LACabeza: posso pvt?
<LACabeza> sim, tanto faz
<LACabeza> chamae
<Mythographvs> Boa tarde.
<Mythographvs> Como faço para trocar meu login de usuário no Ubuntu?
<LACabeza> Vc quer trocar o usuario ou só a senha?
<Mythographvs> O login de usuário.
<LACabeza> Vai em sistema -> administração -> Usuários e Grupos
<LACabeza> adiciona um usuário novo pra vc
<licensed> alguem sabe como eu adiciono um atalho de teclado pra abrir um arquivo?
<LACabeza> dae se vc não usa a conta root, vc poe esse usuario novo na lista dos sudoers
<LACabeza> depois loga com o usuario novo
<LACabeza> e se quiser, desativa o antigo
<Mythographvs> OK. Obrigado.
<Mythographvs> E os arquivos que tenho naquela conta?
<Mythographvs> Eu estava mais pensando em trocar o nome de usuário pra não ter que mover todos os arquivos.
<nenem> Boa Tarde
<nenem> Gostaria de ajuda, sobre assinar o CCo
<nenem> Como posso obter uma ajuda em assinar o Codigo de Conduta?
<andretyn> boa tarde
<default__> celsinho
<default__> log miseravel
<Um_cara_qualquer> fala pessoal, alguem ja descobriu como instala o jdownloader no novo ubuntu?
<Maninho> 0.o
<mazoni_> bom dia
<mazoni_> o ubuntu é muito ruim
<marcus2vinicius> alguem sabe algum programa para verificar falhas de segurança em sites?
<marcus2vinicius> no windows eu usava o acunextic alguem sabe um para linux?
<mazoni_> http://ego.globo.com/famosos/noticia/2011/10/dancarinas-da-jaula-das-gostosudas-ensinam-como-ser-uma-periguete.html
<marcus2vinicius> mazoni_, ubuntu é cara, é facil
<mazoni_> [marcus2vinicius]: eu sei que é fácil
<infocus> tem problema netbook com atom ficar a 60 graus?
<mazoni_> kra eu acho que tem
<samuel_> ajuda com troca de sistema  o/
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-29
<samuel_> como trocar do ubuntu para o fedora ?
<tkruise> hahaha que unity porra loca, fucei até cansar no compizconfig, o unity sumiu e nao reativa
<tkruise> ee porcaria
<totentando> então , galera ... boa noite a todos ,,, será que é melhor eu desistir por enquanto ,,, ou será que devo ainda ter esperança de conseguir instalar o ubuntu ao lado de um windows 7 ???
<totentando> eu queria instalar o ubuntu seco 11.10 e depois ir deixando ele completão ,,,,, mas como achei que poderia baixar um ja completão , peguei o OS PINGUY110.4.. mas surgiram contratempos intransponiveis para o meu conhecimento ,,,, rsrsrsr
<totentando> não sei como preparar as partições do hd de 500gb com um 7 ocupando 50gb em 2 partições
<totentando> viva o monopólio do conhecimento
<pibarnas> VIVA!
<Um_cara_qualquer> 11.10 ta bizarro ou nao?!
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, boa noie.
<peregrinator_six> *noite...
<Um_cara_qualquer> nooite
<Um_cara_qualquer> peregrinator_six, ja descobriu como muda o tema?
<peregrinator_six> qual!?
<peregrinator_six> deixa jantar...
<peregrinator_six> depois torno.
<peregrinator_six> :)
<Um_cara_qualquer> qq ta comendo?
<juniormachado> Boa noite pessoal
<juniormachado> preciso de ajuda de vcs
<juniormachado> to com um note itautec w7425
<juniormachado> e instalei o Lucid Lynx nele... só que dai o bicho não funciona nadaaaa de rede... nem lan via rj45 nem wireless
<juniormachado> nada nada de nada
<juniormachado> parecendo que ele não tem placa de rede
<juniormachado> e no win7 que veio nele funcionava
<juniormachado> alguma ideia ?
<juniormachado> ola ???
<Faunt> buenas
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> alguem ai tem uma apostila que fala sobre o broffice 3.4??
<annakamilla> oi tutorial
<annakamilla> ou
<juniormachado> alguem pra me dar uma luz com esse note aqui ?
<newclimb> juniormachado: o que houve
<juniormachado> ola
<juniormachado> boa noite
<newclimb> boa noite
<juniormachado> tou com um note itautec w7425
<juniormachado> ele veio com o win7
<juniormachado> dai meti  lucid lynx nele
<juniormachado> no win7 a net via cabo e wireless tava normal
<juniormachado> dai instalei o ubuntu nele
<juniormachado> dai não funciona mais naada
<juniormachado> quando instalei
<newclimb> nem a cabo
<juniormachado> liquei ele no cabo da net na esperança de durante a instalação ele já baixar tudo oq precisa
<juniormachado> mas não ele não baixou nada... a nada de rede... nem cabo nem wireless
<juniormachado> eu ligo o wireless pelo botõ FN + o Simbolo do Wi-fi ele me liga o blutooth...
<juniormachado> tá como se ele não tivesse a placa de rede
<newclimb> juniormachado: pvt
<Guest82098> oi, boa noite será que tem alguem aí pra me ajudar com uma dúvida , por favor ,,,é o seguinte o ,,, windows pegou o hd todo pra ele não dá pra diminuir a partição que ele pegou 465gb!!!e agora???
<Guest82098> eu quero instalar o ubuntu
<barna> Guest8139630, claro q da!
<barna> Guest82098, claro q da! vc pode usar o gparted pra isso!
<barna> Guest82098, quando vc inicia o ubuntu por live-cd ou live-pen, ele tem o gparted pra vc re-dimencionar as partições do seu HD!
<Guest82098> então eu vou ter de bootar pelo cd   será q vc ainda vai estar por aí em 5 minutos pra me dar uma força??
<barna> to sim!
<Guest82098> valeu!!
<barna> de nada! tamo sempre aki pra ajudar!
<peregrinator_six> barna, :D
<barna> boa noite peregrinator_six !
<itajai> oi , Barna voltei ,, ent'ao eu abro o gparted e consigo diminuir os 465gb que o um pegou certo
<barna> certo!
<itajai> o gparted diz o seguinte
<itajai> dev sda1 reservado pelo sys 100.00mb
<barna> insert, w7?
<itajai> dev sda2 465 gb
<barna> insert, notebook, netbook ou desktop?
<itajai> e agora
<itajai> yes
<itajai> desk
<itajai> [e um desktop com win7
<barna> ok, tem mais alguma partição?
<itajai> n'ao somente estas duas e mais 70 mb n'ao alocados
<barna> ok! tava te perguntando isso pra mim saber como q ta seu hd e saber o q fazer!
<barna> vamos lá!
<itajai> ok
<barna> deixa eu abrir o gparted aki pra ai fazendo junto com vc!
<barna> 1 seg
<itajai> bele
<Maninho> puta  q pari7u dou doremir po hiouunt gposotosa
<Maninho> ajajaa
<Maninho> aj
<barna> !palavrao
<ubottu-br> Por favor não fale palavrões no Canal. Leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<itajai> pq na particao de 465gb aparece um ponto de exclamacao em vermelho?
<barna> itajai, 1 seg q to instalado o gparted aki!
<itajai> sem pressa
<barna> na segunda barra, (Sistema de Arquivo) o q ta escrido depois do ponto de exclamação
<barna> ?
<itajai> eu queria tambem se possivel ,,, depois de criar as particoes necessarias pro ubuntu deixar uma pra instalar o win 8 ,,, mas n'ao sei se [e possivel???
<itajai> ok pode falar
<barna> itajai, sim é possivel!
<itajai> legal
<barna> itajai, na segunda barra, (Sistema de Arquivo) o q ta escrido depois do ponto de exclamação?
<itajai> depois do ponto s[o diz ntfs
<barna> ok, acho q não vai ter problema isso!
<itajai> ok
<itajai> ntfs465gb
<barna> clica com o direito na sda2 e clica em redimencionar / mover
<itajai> feito
<barna> agora diminui deixando espaço do lado direito p/ instalar o ubuntu e o w8
<itajai> diz tamanho minimo 476765 e maximo476839
<itajai> como diminuo arrastando??
<barna> itajai, quantos mb livre tem essa partição?
<barna> itajai, isso, pega a seta do lado direito e arrasta pra esquerda! ai vai vendo o espaço q vai ficando livre!
<itajai> como assim ,,??? o que eu sei que nao usei o o que o gparted diz em free space following /// 74mb
<barna> itajai, vc tem skype?
<itajai> n'ao
<itajai> eu arrastei mas parece que s[o consegui 74mb
<barna> hummmm! isso iria ajudar muito! pq no skype eu posso compartilhar o meu desktop com vc e ir falando, ai vc ia vendo o q eu to fazendo pra entender o q fazer!
<barna> itajai, vc tem uma boa conexão?
<itajai> n'ao ela [e meio lenta acho q [e 200k
<barna> hummmmm
<barna> é muito dificil saber o q ta rolando sem ver o q ta acontecendo!
<itajai> e agora...
<barna> tejamos calma!
<itajai> eu to rodando live cd ...
<barna> q vamos dar um jeito!
<barna> vc ta no comp q ta re-particionando?
<itajai> sim e achei o skipe
<barna> itajai, qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<barna> instala ele e cria uma conta!
<itajai> mas nao tenho uma conta
<barna> é só criar! é de graça!
<barna> em 5 min vc cria ela!
<itajai> eu to usando o os pinguy 11.04
<barna> ok
<itajai> entao vou fazer agora
<barna> vou instalar aki tb! eu to num OS novo! instalei faz 2 dias!
<barna> ja volto!
<itajai> ja to conectado no skype,,
<itajai> acho que talvez seja mais facil eu adicionar vc//
<barna> itajai, olha o pvt!
<itajai> o q [e isso
<barna> conversa privada!
<barna> vc ta usando o xchat?
<itajai> n'ao
<itajai>  [e o skype mesmo
<barna> não, não, pra falar aki no canal!
<itajai> acho que n'ao tenho um microfone pro skype
<barna> sem problemas, vai vai escrevendo!
<itajai> o skype ta aberto
<barna> me add, tiago.barnabe
<itajai> ok
<xispirito> bom dia garotas
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<Celsinho> peregrinator_six,
<Celsinho> \o/
<Celsinho> licensed, \o t0p t0p
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<Celsinho> barna,
<Celsinho> \o
<barna> Celsinho, bom dia!
<Celsinho> barna, iai qual novidade?
<Celsinho> :)
<peregrinator_six> barna, diga lá patrão! :D
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<barna> finalmente conseguindo usar o netbook com 2 placas de video!
<barna> peregrinator_six, bom dia!
<barna> tanta no 11.10 como no 10.10!
<barna> agora quero conseguir usar meu celular pra entrar na internet!
<barna> mas ta osso!
<barna> e vc Celsinho quais as novas?
<Celsinho> barna, que beleza em, mas tudo se ajeita!
<Celsinho> :)
<barna> i caspeta, deu pau no mouse aki! ja volto!
<Celsinho> então nenhuma, só com o projeto....
<Celsinho> barna, sabe algum programa que pega as musicas do youtube.com e converte em .mp3? sem ser os plugins do firefox?
<barna> hummm! ja vi esses plugs, mas tem um programa q faz isso sim!
<barna> ele ta lá no meu ubuntu 10.04! cha se lembro o nome!
<Celsinho> não quero o plugin do firefox porque uso o chrome,
<Celsinho> :)
<peregrinator_six> Celsinho, pega plugin do Chrome então...
<Celsinho> nome ? ...
<xispirito> notebook com duas placas de vídeo?
<xispirito> 0.0
<barna> Celsinho, acho q achei! só mais 1 seg!
<peregrinator_six> Celsinho, sei lá nome, Go To Chorme Store NOW! :D
<barna> xispirito, si! intel e nvidia!
<Celsinho> barna, ok,
<Celsinho> peregrinator_six, estou la, mas não estou achando, está tudo en
<Celsinho> kkkk
<xispirito> barna, e as duas funcionam ao mesmo tempo?
<barna> quer loga duração da bateria e num precisa de graficos portentes? usa a intel!
<barna> quer potencia de video? usa a nvidia!
<xispirito> aaaaaa bom
<barna> xispirito, sim e não!
<barna> tipo assim, agora todo o OS ta carregado na intel, ai eu quero assistir um video em fullhd no youtube, ai mando abrir o FF ou chrome na placa de video nvidia!
<xispirito> moderno demais isso para minha pessoa humana
<barna> ai fica só o programa q precisa carregado na nvidia e o resto na intel!
<xispirito> o0
<barna> pra mim tb!
<barna> tomei um cassete pra aprende a instalar/usar isso!
<Celsinho> kkk
<barna> os kras q estão desenvolvendo o sistema em linux abriram um canal na freenode! #bumblebee
<xispirito> eu aprendi a usar nvidia para quebrar wpa e me achava "o moderno" =(
<barna> eles q me ajudaram a instalar/config as placas!
<barna> nvidia pra quebrar wpa??? como assim?
<barna> usar placa de video pra quebrar senha wireless?
<xispirito> é...usa a gpu para quebrar senha
<barna> q doido!!!!
<barna> eu agora queria sober colocar um medidor de atividade da gpu, como tem os da cpu!
<peregrinator_six> barna, usa o Conky. :)
<Celsinho> barna, achou ?
<barna> Celsinho, to quase lá!
<barna> instalando as dependencias......
<barna> ixi, instalar .deb no 11.10 é zica né???
<barna> peregrinator_six, o conky mostra os graficos de utilização da gpu???
<peregrinator_six> TUDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<peregrinator_six> :P
<barna> massa, cha instalar esse conversor aki e vou instalar ele!
<barna> nossa, ainda tenho q instalar um onieric pra minha irma hoje!
<barna> o note dela com wvista ta demorando 3min só pra aparecer a tela d login!
<peregrinator_six> normal... :P
 * peregrinator_six rsrrss
<xispirito> o legal do conky é usar como barra
<xispirito> fica massa
<barna> Celsinho, 32bits ou 64bits?
<xispirito> por exemplo, http://imagebin.org/181406
<barna> massa, eu uso o gkrellm desde 1999!
<barna> até hoje!
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> eu usava, a muuuito tempo
<barna> muuuuuuuuuito.............
<xispirito> heh
<peregrinator_six> barna, mandar pra você um tuto pra fica molezinha a conf dele... ;)
<barna> massa!
<barna> xispirito, num ta abrindo a imagem q vc mandou!
<xispirito> =(
<peregrinator_six> barna, meu Conky básico ai... http://i.imgur.com/vZe51.png
<Celsinho> barna, 32
<xispirito> http://imagebin.org/181406
<xispirito> tem certeza?
<xispirito> ta abrindo perfeito aqui
<barna> Celsinho, eu to usando 64, e tem q fazer umas gambis pra ele rodar! mas acho q é esse aki!
<barna> http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverterDown.htm
<barna> Celsinho, só clicar em "For Ubuntu Linux "
<Celsinho> eu uso o 32
<Celsinho> melhor!
<peregrinator_six> barna, tá vendo ai...?! Carga de processo, temperatura, ele mostrar tudo o que se quiser... :D
<barna> massa!
<barna> peregrinator_six, sim, só num vi o gpu!
<xispirito> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/190/201110290558461024x768s.png/
<xispirito> tenta este
<peregrinator_six> barna, a sim, não quiz por o GPU não... :P
<peregrinator_six> AHSAUHSAUHSUAHSUH
<peregrinator_six> barna, o GPU só quiz saber temp, e tá lá no painel superior...
<peregrinator_six> barna, mas ele mostra também. :)
<peregrinator_six> barna, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=191&start=40#p3938
<peregrinator_six> completão com video e tudo ai no final. :)
<Celsinho> barna, eu uso 32bits porque pro 64 não acho nenhuma diferença!
<barna> eu to testando o 64! acho q pra converter video, e trabalhar imagem ele seja melhor!
<peregrinator_six> barna, não ache pode ter certeza que é.
<barna> hehehehehehe
<barna> Celsinho, é esse mesmo! consegui instalar ele aki!
<peregrinator_six> este tipo de instrução é muito melhor desempenhado pela arquitetura 64 bits. ;)
<barna> vo até converte um video pra testa o kernal 3.x!
<Celsinho> hahaha
<Celsinho> aqui deu esquema também
<Celsinho> instalei vamos ver!
<Celsinho> barna, legal ele.
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> bom bom
<barna> eu acho ele bom de D+!
<barna> super homeuser! facil, intuitivo e leve!
<Celsinho> prefere ele doque o plugin do firefox?
<Celsinho> no firefox tem o easy, muito bom!
<Celsinho> também!
<Celsinho> peregrinator_six,
<Celsinho> que está fazendo?
<peregrinator_six> tc com vocẽ e ouvindo Carpentrs
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Celsinho> iuhiu
<xispirito> que estilo é este Carpentrs?
<xispirito> peregrinator_six,
<peregrinator_six> ??
<xispirito> musical
<barna> é o MMC num ta rodando no 11.10 64bits 100% ainda não!
<barna> só no 32!
<peregrinator_six> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carpenters
<barna> Pergunta q me veio agora!
<barna> o conkey roda no unity???
<peregrinator_six> barna, minha arquitetura é 64 bits! :)
<peregrinator_six> barna, se tem no repo é certo que rode! ;)
<barna> é vero!
<Celsinho> barna, creio que roda sim!
<xispirito> temos no repo kde e gnome, mas eles não rodam juntos =)
<barna> to tentando instalar ele aki!
<barna> vamos ver!
<xispirito> conky é indispensável
<xispirito> to sempre de olho nos medidores
<xispirito> fiz barra para poder ver com janela maximizada
<barna> xa eu pergunta, no 10.04/10.10 a gente podia desativar os processos q iniciavam usando o aplicativo de sessão, mas no 11.04/11.10 o aplicativo de sessão só tem o gnome-logsound! vcs tem ideia de como desativar algumas coisas q num uso no 11.10
<barna> ?
<Celsinho> instalei
<Celsinho> mais nã estou achando
<Celsinho> aonde abro ele
<Celsinho> ;/
<barna> o q Celsinho ?
<xispirito> barna, acho que só pelo /etc/init.d, old style
<Celsinho> o conky
<Celsinho> instalei, mas não to achando ele para abri-lo
<xispirito> Celsinho, da um alt+f2 ou algo assim
<xispirito> não tem icone
<barna> tipo, ai eu apago o arquivo do q num quero q inicie?
<Celsinho> abriu aqui!
<Celsinho> :)
<xispirito> barna, o bom é não apagar
<peregrinator_six> Celsinho, segui o tuto...
<xispirito> torne-o não executável
<xispirito> chmod -x arquivo
<barna> hummm, boa ideia!
<barna> pq os kra tiraram os programas do aplicativos de sessão??? era tão util!
<kareneliot> olá, anunciando: hoje, 15h30, "Software Livre: Pergunte o que quiser, Responda o que puder", em Santo André/SP
<kareneliot> http://www.fotolog.com.br/ativismoabc/81410837
<kareneliot> vamo instalar Ubuntu pra galera
<kareneliot> e com a galera
<barna> xispirito, vc sabe qual o nome do arquivo de atualização automatica?
<peregrinator_six> barna, seira o "/usr/bin/update-manager"...?!
<peregrinator_six> *seria...
<barna> acho q sim!
<barna> consegui mexer nas confs dele! vamos ver se para de abrir!
<barna> mas ainda assim acho viagem dos kras terem tirado o aplicativos de sessão, ja q a proposta do linux sempre foi "vc pode tudo"
<barna> o q quiser!
<barna> e se ja tinha, pra q tirar? pra restringir o acesso igual a MS faz????
<barna> ja volto, tenho q bootar pra ativar os sensores pro conky!
<barna> no site do conky-colors ta falando q tem q ter gnome-2.x
<peregrinator_six> barna, ?
<peregrinator_six> barna, ele tá no teu repo...?!
<virtu> e ae
<barna> o conky sim, mas o conky colors fala q tem q instalar na mão!
<barna> make make install
<peregrinator_six> barna, usa só o conky, só que pra configurar vai "doer" mais... rsrrssr
<barna> hehehehee
<barna> e ai como q configuro???
<barna> tem algum tuto?
<peregrinator_six> barna, http://www.revolucaodigital.net/testes-e-opinioes/guia-instalar-o-conky-no-ubuntu/
<barna> valeu
<peregrinator_six> barna, cuidado, pois esse Conky vira conf pra o uso do criador do tuto, adapte-o a sua necessidade! ;)
<barna> massa!
<peregrinator_six> barna, veja o video do Conky color que lhe mandei, ira ajudar de alguma forma... :)
<barna> ok
<Celsinho> peregrinator_six, barna, estão usando xchat ?
<barna> sim
<barna> vou tentar o rep do conky colors
<peregrinator_six> Celsinho, prefiro o GNOME-Xchat
<Celsinho> porque?
<barna> num tem pra 11.10! só pro natty!
<peregrinator_six> por que ele me atende de forma satisfatoria.
<peregrinator_six> *porque..
<Celsinho> um,
<Celsinho> gosto do xchat
<Celsinho> quando usava slackware, eu usava bitchX
<peregrinator_six> e gosto da forma como ele é organizado, e também das teclas de atalho...
<Celsinho> mas não tem aqui no sudo apt-get install bitchx
<Celsinho> :@
<Celsinho> peregrinator_six,
<Celsinho> barna,
<Celsinho> estão quietos!
<barna> to aki vendo o video do conky
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> parece ser bem coplicado no inicil,, mas, questão de pratica só, depois e pega o jeito vai até querer fazer os seus...
<peregrinator_six> lá no Ubuntued tem muitos e eles disponibilizam o "esqueleto" deles barna ^^
<Celsinho> alguem de voces usam ubuntu one
<peregrinator_six> I not.
<peregrinator_six> por que?!
<peregrinator_six> quer usar...?!
<Celsinho> perguntando!
<barna> tb não!
<peregrinator_six> Celsinho, http://ubuntued.info/ubuntu-one-o-servico-cloud-do-ubuntu
<barna> tentei usar, me cadastrei, mas achei uma zona! e desisti
<barna> prefiro usar o 4shared!
<Celsinho> barna, porque?
<Celsinho> zona?
<peregrinator_six> barna, e o 4shared são 10G, o UBuntu One são 5 e o 4shared é mais pratico, se tiver conta no G-mail já tem conta nele...
<barna> eu uso com a conta do gmail mesmo!
<barna> to até pensando em assinar!
<barna> ai vc pode mandar arquivos direto da net pra ele sem ter baixa depois subir!
<barna> e vc tem 100gb!
<Celsinho> =]
<Celsinho> alguém tem tablet aqui ?
<Celso> Celsinho, xara ...eu uso
<Celso> deixo tudo no ubuntu one
<Celso> nao salvo nada aqui na loja
<Celsinho> Celso, iai xara!
<Celsinho> hum!
<barna> galera, mamae acordou aki! viajei 9h só pra passar 3 dias com ela! vou lá curtir a mamae q num via ah 1 ano!
<barna> vou la curtir a mamae!
<Celso> Celsinho, se ta joinha omi?
<Celsinho> Celso, gosta dele?
<Celso> Celsinho, eu gosto
<Celsinho> Celso, graças a Deus e voce?
<Celso> belezinha
<Celsinho> barna, aooo beleza, em, onde mamae está?
<Celsinho> morando ?
<barna> SP
<Celsinho> e voce?
<Celsinho> Porto Alegre?
<Celsinho> esqueci!
<Celsinho> kk
<Celso> Celsinho, acho pratico,pq. qdo. clico na minha home ja tem a pasta ubuntu one ali.Edito minhas planilhas e fica tudo salvo nas nuvens.
<Celso> alguns e-mails,fotos,documentos,etc....
<Celso> Celsinho, seu celular usa android?
<Celsinho> que beleza em!
<Celsinho> não não Celso
<Celsinho> barna,
<Celso> senao tem um aplicativo pro ubuntu one pra android tb.
<Celsinho> hum
<Celsinho> Celso, voce é de onde?
<barna> Celsinho, BH
<Celsinho> bacana!
<Celsinho> xara, voce trabalha com oque?
<Celso> Celsinho, Botucatu-SP
<Celso> Trabalho com casa loterica
<Celsinho> a sim, bacana!
<Celsinho> calmae, voce mora em botucatu, mas nasceu em BH ?
<Celso> Celsinho, BH é o barna
<barna> Belo Horizonte / Minas Gerais
<Celso> Belzonte e baun di mais
<Celso> uai
<Celso> Celsinho, voce é de onde?
<Celsinho> SP
<Celsinho> barna,
<Celsinho> voce mora aonde?
<barna> agora em BH
<barna> mas ja morei em muitos lugares!
<peregrinator_six> barna, agora SP
<barna> os principais: Manaus, Belem, Recife, RJ, SP e agora em BH
<barna> mas estou em SP visitando a familia!
<Celsinho> bairro em SP ?
<barna> pompeia
<Celsinho> lembro quando voce estava no chile
<Celsinho> seila onde, tava pra gringa!
<Celsinho> :P
<Celsinho> kkkkkkk
<barna> peru!
<barna> sim eu tenho um pé na estrada!
<barna> morei em cusco (peru) tb!
<barna> mas foi por pouco tempo!
<barna> me dei mal com grana lá!
<Celsinho> eu lembro
<Celsinho> voce tirava fotos
<Celsinho> :P
<barna> minha maquina fotografica quebou e fiquei sem o meu ganha pão!
<barna> ja tenho metade da grana da camera nova! acho q mes q vem eu ja consigo comprar outra!
 * peregrinator_six style Peter Park...?! :P
<Celsinho> barna, peregrinator_six, Celso, usam tablet ?
<peregrinator_six> ainda  não...
<Celsinho> iria comprar?
<peregrinator_six> esse ano não mesmo...
<peregrinator_six> e no brasil nunca..
<peregrinator_six> não sou louco de pagar por 3 do original lá d efora...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<Celso> Celsinho, nao tenho tablet
<Celso> acho muito caro
<Celso> sou meio Salin
<Celso> barna, que tipo de camera voce usa?É essas digitais ou daquelas mecanica da nikon/
<barna> tb num uso tablet, preciso de portencia pra editar fotos em raw!
<barna> eu uso D-SLR (tipo aquelas nikon antigas só q digital)
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe onde acho este drive da placa de rede sis 190  para um notebook acteon ?
<rudineiwRS> O site www.ubuntu-br.org está off! Mais alguém com problemas?
<barna> a proxima camera! http://www.dpreview.com/products/nikon/slrs/nikon_d7000
<Celso> barna, bacana,tenho uma nikon F600 faz tempo.Tambem gosto de fotos
<barna> com essa lente! http://www.dpreview.com/products/nikon/lenses/nikon_18-200_3p5-5p6_vr_afs
<barna> rudineiwRS, entra nesse site e coloca o endereço! eles vão checar isso pra vc! http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<barna> bom agora eu vou! mais tarde eu volto!
<barna> ps. o conky ta começando a funfar!!!
<barna> valeu!
<barna> T+
<Celso> t+
<Celso> http://www.brasiltronic.com.br/produtos.asp?desc=camera-digital-nikon-slr-d5100-16.2-megapixels-com-lente-18-55mm-vr&produtoid=1140&afiliadoid=11
<Celso> essa é parecida com a minha
<rudineiwRS> É, realmente o www.ubuntu-br.org está offline. Alguém ai tem alguma informação se já estão resolvendo o problema?
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe onde acho este drive para o ubuntu 181 gigabit ethernet adapter?
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu bug 181 in Launchpad itself "Bug mails should be threadable" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe onde acho este drive para o ubuntu: sis 191 gigabit ethernet adapter?
<Celsinho> peregrinator_six,
<Celsinho> \o
<peregrinator_six> ?
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe onde acho este drive para o ubuntu: sis 191 gigabit ethernet adapter?
<atpessoa> hi
<jpba> Boa tarde
<jpba> Precisava de alguma ajuda relativamente a uma placa grafica nvidia
<jpba> Recebo esta mensagem: Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<jpba> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<jpba> Alguém? Ajuda... sff  :)
<L88os1> boa tarde
<jpba> boa tarde
<L88os1> como saber se minha placa de vídeo está funcionando 100%?
<jpba> Alguém que possa dar-me uma ajuda?
<jpba> Problemas com a placa de video?
<jpba> Também eu, com uma Nvidia
<jpba> Recebo esta mensagem: Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<jpba> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<L88os1> eu tenho uma ATI Radeon HD 5550
<jpba> Alguém sabe como solucionar?
<jpba> Eu uso uma NForce Mx440SE 8X
<L88os1> jpba: você já instalou os drives proprietários?
<jpba> sim, e continua
<jpba> recebo esta mensagem no nvidia x server settings: Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<jpba> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<jpba> Não detecta o monitor
<L88os1> não sei como solucionar isso mas. faça o test do sistema e manda para canonical.
<jpba> Alguém sabe como fazer o download dos drivers via a consola?
<L88os1> pelo jeito não tem muita gente disposta a ajudar hoje
<jpba> parece...
<ubuntu_> alguem poderia ajudar?
<ubuntu_> ja tinha o ubuntu 11.10 instaldo e instalei o win dual boot e sumiu o grub
<capeta> não tem como instalar só o bootloader pelo cd não?
<ubuntu_> nao sei como faz, poderia me ajudar?
<ubuntu_> iniciei pelo cd
<ubuntu_> capeta,
<capeta> não faço idéia, não uso ubuntu
<capeta> mas não deve ser difícil achar isso no google
<capeta> se você pensar bem, muitas pessoas ja devem ter feito isso
<capeta> ubuntu_: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Grub
<capeta> aí tem
<capeta> aqui http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Grub#Restaurar_o_menu_depois_de_instalar_o_Windows
<ubuntu_> capeta, vlw, vou tentar resolver
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe onde acho este drive para o ubuntu: sis 191 gigabit ethernet adapter?
<ubuntu_> capeta, http://paste.ubuntu.com/722472/
<ubuntu_> capeta, http://paste.ubuntu.com/722475/
<capeta> não da pra ver qual é a partição certa...
<capeta> SuBmUnDo: tem no kernel, não?
<capeta> eu acho que tenho um note com essa placa aqui
<capeta> sim SuBmUnDo, esse driver ja vem no kernel
<capeta> sis190 o módulo
<capeta> pra essa placa
<SuBmUnDo> capeta, é um notebook acteon digital ele vem com satux linux no satux funciona mas no ubuntu instalei aqui e nao funciona, esse notebook estva parado ha mais de um ano
<licensed> Celsinho, opa =D acordei agora hehehe
<capeta> hm
<capeta> no archlinux o kernel ja vem com esse módulo
<capeta> as vezes tiraram ele no ubuntu
<SuBmUnDo> capeta, alem do arch linux sabe dizer uma outra distribuicao que tenha este modulo?
<capeta> não
<SuBmUnDo> vou tentar instalar entao o archlinux e v no q da
<marcus2vinicius> Alguem sabe como alterar a resolução da tela?
<Kakinho> alguem sabe como ajustar um monitor que não é reconhecido é 1080p mas não consigo usar tal resolução
<nmmf> ola
<Kakinho> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Kakinho> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<Kakinho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/722625/
<EduardeCalibal> Kakinho, esse seu comando não funciona aqui também...  Só não tenho a mensagem mensagem sobre a fonte.
<EduardeCalibal> Sabe a configuração do seu monitor?
<Kakinho> Meu monitor é um PHILIPS 22IEL LED
<Kakinho> Minha GPU GeForce 8400 GS
<EduardeCalibal> Não achei esse modelo mas achei o 221el, seria esse?
<Kakinho> esse mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> Ele não é LED é LCD.
<Kakinho> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver as configurações desse modelo.
<kaiowa> boa tarde
<Kakinho> COmprei como LED
<kaiowa> qual o leitor de rss que vcs indicam
<kaiowa> ubuntu 11.10
<kaiowa> ?
<peregrinator_six> kaiowa, qual o seu browser?!
<EduardeCalibal> A recomendado dele é 1920x1080 60Hz.
<kaiowa> firefox e google
<EduardeCalibal> recomendação.
<kaiowa> EduardeCalibal,
<peregrinator_six> kaima, uso o rss mesmo ou o xmls
<EduardeCalibal> Sim?
<kaiowa> peregrinator_six, opss
<kaiowa> peregrinator_six, é o firefox e o chromer
<peregrinator_six> Chorme tem o dele propio, mas não uso não...
<EduardeCalibal> Kakinho, eu colocaria essa configuração direto no xorg, se estiver usando xorg.
<peregrinator_six> só uso no FF mesmo
<kaiowa> peregrinator_six, seria um programa do firefox então?
<kaiowa> uma extenção
<peregrinator_six> não
<peregrinator_six> é do propio FF
<peregrinator_six> já vem nele.
<peregrinator_six> kaiowa, qual o FF?!
<kaiowa> 7
<peregrinator_six> o que uso aqui é o FF 7.0.1
<peregrinator_six> então ese ai mesmo!
<peregrinator_six> *esse
<kaiowa> peregrinator_six, vou dar uma fuçada nele
<peregrinator_six> kaiowa, http://br.mozdev.org/firefox/rss
<peregrinator_six> bem pratico e funcional.
<kaiowa> peregrinator_six, ontem encontrei um dilema no navegador da google por nao conseguir acelerar via hardware
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui também uso um montão desses rss, uso como fonte de notícias.  :D
<kaiowa> e nisso o firefox fez a diferença
<kaiowa> estava acostumado com o navegador da google
<peregrinator_six> kaiowa, http://www.guiadopc.com.br/dicas/20901/ativar-aceleracao-grafica-hardware-chrome.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+guiadopc+%28Guia+do+PC%29&doing_wp_cron
<kaiowa> pere então foi esse mesmo que li ontem
<kaiowa> e no chrome nem fez diferença
<kaiowa> agora o ff ja é padrão e funciona
<kaiowa> com a GTX560 deu 1000 peixa a 60 fps
<peregrinator_six> kaiowa, os meus preferido são o Firefox por omissão e o Srware Iron---> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=440
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém usa o Blender?  Queria importar arquivos dae (Collada) e não tem a opção, queria saber como adicionar...
<kaiowa> peregrinator_six, muito obrigado de uma forma simples me ajudou muito
<peregrinator_six> é nosso!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<kaiowa> peregrinator_six, o velho ff voltou a ser o meu favorito mesmo
<peregrinator_six> pode crer e que venha o 8! :D
<kaiowa> peregrinator_six, o que acha do unity
<kaiowa> ?
<peregrinator_six> ótimo, gostei!
<peregrinator_six> assim como também gostei do GNOME SHELL 3
<kaiowa> peregrinator_six, depois de experimentar o gnome shell larguei o unity
<peregrinator_six> eu gosto dos dois.
<peregrinator_six> mes que vem devo estar indo pra o 11.10
<kaiowa> peregrinator_six, dependendo do hardware vc vera uma grande diferença pelo novo kernel
<kaiowa> aqui fico um foguete
<kaiowa> compreendeu melhor meu hardware
<Kakinho> pere
<Kakinho> peregrinator_six,
<peregrinator_six> ?
<Kakinho> ja rebootei
<Kakinho> mas vou ter que sair man, continua estranho, a tela "fica dançando" no monitor
<kaiowa> peregrinator_six, ai acabei por usar o gnome shell
<Kakinho> :P
<kaiowa> peregrinator_six, mais gnome é liberdade
<peregrinator_six> sorry...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<kaiowa> muita liberdade
<kaiowa> pelo menos os antigos
<peregrinator_six> depois se volta ai pra ver se alguem lhe ajuda melhor...
<peregrinator_six> kaiowa, eu usei a dica e funcionou...
<kaiowa> opss qual dica?
<peregrinator_six> não foi você
<peregrinator_six> era p Kakinho.. :P
<Kakinho> hiihh
<kaiowa> kk
<Kakinho> peregrinator_six, devo ter deixado escapar algo, tão logo eu voltar re-farei, mas muito obrigado pela atenção
<peregrinator_six> beleza man, sucesso!
<Kakinho> Fdx pq no Ruindows Seven rola de boa, apesar de eu ter que usar a conexção RGB e a DVI pq no setup não abre o monitor
<kaiowa> Kakinho, qual o problema
<kaiowa> ?
<Kakinho> Aí inicia com o RGB depois abre pelo DVI
<Kakinho> kaiowa, o sistema não reconhece meu monitor e não suporta resolução 1080p
<kaiowa> estou atualmente a 1080p
<Kakinho> que inveja
<Kakinho> ;(
<kaiowa> por segurança por exemplo o note da minha irma nao deixa abrir tudo
<kaiowa> mais o meu pc deia
<kaiowa> deixa
<kaiowa> que vga vai empurar essa qualidade?
<Kakinho> tive que instalar uma partição 7® para poder usar o pc enquanto estava sem tempo pra procurar a solução
<Kakinho> :|
<Kakinho> uma 21:00 tow de volta e tento novamente aqui
<Kakinho> MInha placa é um GEFORCE 8200 com monitor Philips 22IEL
<Kakinho> LED
<kaiowa> tem outro monitor para por esse full hd na segunda porta da vga?
<Kakinho> eu uso as duas portas ligadas ao monitor, ele abre como VGA e depois passa pro DVI
<kaiowa> opa
<kaiowa> mais é uma porta por monitor
<Kakinho> antes tinha um monitor 17" samsung
<kaiowa> eu uso kvm aqui em casa
<kaiowa> e uma porta por monitor
<Kakinho> ata
<kaiowa> kvm 4porta
<Kakinho> é só pra um pc mesmo
<kaiowa> então sua vga tem duas portas para dois monitores
<kaiowa> vc usa as duas em um monitor?
<marcus2vinicius> alguem sabe como criar um resolução menor no notebook?
<marcus2vinicius> tipo uma 320x280?
<kaiowa> Kakinho, estou quase certo que teu ubuntu estaja limitando sua resolução devida a porencia de sua vga como o faz no not aqui
<Kakinho> Se nada der... vou formatar esse PC aqui e instalar o ubuntu do zero
<nenem> Ola como posso assinar o codigo de conduta?
 * freedom is away: Estou ocupado
<freedom> Assinado...
<freedom> Assinando...
<freedom> Se prescisar de caneta, fale comigo, sou representante da BIC
<AlexKidd> Boa noite a todos!
<PaiMei> boa
<freedom> Boas....
<AlexKidd> O que vocês acham do ubuntu 11.10 e o unit?
<PaiMei> não testei
<PaiMei> estou de 10.04
<PaiMei> estabilidade o que importa, novidade é coisa do demo
<AlexKidd> rsrsr
<AlexKidd> kkkk
<AlexKidd> gostei dessa!
<PaiMei> no 12.04 te digo o que acho do Unity
<AlexKidd> Ok! Instalei o 10.10 para um amigo. Está rodando legal, sem problemas.
<AlexKidd> Ele usava janelas... mas agora está livre
<PaiMei> vejamos por quanto tempo
<PaiMei> nem todo mundo gosta de ser livre
<AlexKidd> já faz 3 meses
<AlexKidd> sempre aparece alguma dúvida, é inevitável...
<PaiMei> acontece com todos
<freedom> Na hora de trabalhar, que importa, é que funcione sem frescuras...
<freedom> E frescura é com o XISPÃO
<AlexKidd> a briga agora é com ferramentas de designer
<AlexKidd> ele está se adaptando aos poucos, (mas bem aos poucos mesmo), com o gimp
<freedom> Ele fica e muito parecido com o Win 7
<freedom> Horrivel................
<PaiMei> quando o cara é dependente de alguma ferramenta que só roda com o win, é melhor nem forçar... isso é... se ele vive disso. se ele usa esporadicamente beleza
<freedom> Pra quê dependencia do w
<AlexKidd> o engraçado é que no tal de Seven mudaram tudo e o povo ainda continua na ignorância de ver tudo pela mesma janela
<freedom> o que você não faz com linux
<freedom> Joquinhos??
<AlexKidd> Balela! Hoje dá pra fazer tudo... A ignorância é que não tem jeito!
<freedom> Joguinhos é perder tempo, sempre foi.................
<AlexKidd> Bom pessoal, estou saindo...
<AlexKidd> até mais a todos!
<Akiyama-san> Como eu faço pro ubuntu 11.10 voltar a pedir senha no login?
<Akiyama-san> alguém aí sabe, por favor?
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-30
<PaiMei> giano_, não acredito quem tô vendo aqui
<giano_> eae entra no skype
<tortuguito> ana botten
<licensed> alguem sabe como eu posso adicionar uma tecla de atalho pra abrir um arquivo?
<Ernandes> whoo
<Rudolf> whooohooo
<Ernandes> que dia..
<newmar> boa noite
<Ernandes> boa
<newmar> alguem sabe como fazer musicas tocar quando passo o mouse em cima dos icones no 11.10
<Ernandes> sei nao
<newmar> pessoal ninguem sabe onde posso conseguir algum material para aprender a mexer no librecad?
 * Maninho mula
 * Maninho mula
<famicon> Hi, guys... im developping a idiot app to discover the most famous name in your facebook. I want and need opinions about the app. Take a look, please:  http://ve.y68fxyxl.vesrv.com/
<famicon> Falae pessoal! Estou desenvolvento uma web app pra descobrir os nomes mais famosos do seu facebook e gostaria e PRECISO da opinião de vocês. http://ve.y68fxyxl.vesrv.com/
<user1> test
<Kakinho> BOm dia a todos
<LACabeza> alguem on?
<romil> pelo visto ninguem. hehehe
<romil> domingao pela manha, td mundo de ressaca da noite de sabado
<LACabeza> neh
<LACabeza> mas acho que consegui resolver o meu problema
<romil> que bom
<LACabeza> (ou pelo menos um dos problemas)
<romil> hehee. sempre tem mais algum ne
<LACabeza> eh, era apenas 1 dos problemas =/
<LACabeza> tipo, to tentando configurar meu serviço de dhcp para rodar com subnets
<romil> humm. me parece configuração mais avançada de rede, eu so sei o basico do basico
<LACabeza> o duro é que no startup o serviço da erro
<LACabeza> mas sem mexer em nada, apenas inicializando ele manualmente depois do logon ("service isc-dhcp-server start"), ele funfa sem erro
<romil> vai ver ele precisa que algum serviço inicie antes dele pra funfar.
 * Maninho quebrando a cuca com iptables
<LACabeza> pelo syslog, parece que é problema na conf da subnet
<romil> complicado
<Manowar> Saudade do mirc - Eterno.
<Manowar> Alguem ae ja achou alguma solução para usar o Ubuntu 11.10 com proxy + Autenticação??
<Manowar> Algo que realmente funcione.
<Ernandes> who
 * Maninho tomando uma taca do proftpd
<Nisk> Boa Tarde, como faço pra ativar o java no chrome?
<Ernandes> about
<Nisk> Alguém?
<Ernandes> who
<andersoncarlos83> :)
<Ernandes> whoo
<marcus2vinicius> aguem aí sabe configurar o X
<marcus2vinicius> ?
<marcus2vinicius> no Ubuntu 10.1
<marcus2vinicius> alguem aqui pode me ajudar?
<Maninho> po proftpd alguém esta usando como anonimo? pqp
<r0dr1g0> boa tarde, pessoal
<r0dr1g0> sou novo no ubuntu, alguem pode me dizer como fazer pra acessar o cdrom?
<marcus2vinicius> r0dr1g0,  em meu computador
<marcus2vinicius> e la tem unidade de cdromm
<r0dr1g0> marcus2vinicius, no meu nao :(
<marcus2vinicius> sim
<marcus2vinicius> r0dr1g0,  vc pode abrir qlqr pasta aí vc vai ver um icone roso
<marcus2vinicius> roxo de um monitor la em cima
<marcus2vinicius> é la q tem
<r0dr1g0> eu já abri meu computador
<r0dr1g0> o que não tem é o ícone para o cdrom
<r0dr1g0> :/
<marcus2vinicius> nao apareceu sua unidade nao?
<r0dr1g0> nao :/
<marcus2vinicius> tem esse nome lá
<marcus2vinicius> Unidade CD/DVD
<r0dr1g0> nao
<marcus2vinicius> vixe entao sei nao
<r0dr1g0> valeu
<marcus2vinicius> tentou reiniciar com o cd dentro?
<r0dr1g0> nao
<marcus2vinicius> tenta aí para vê
<Nisk> Alguém sabe dizer como ativo o java no chrome?
<Ernandes> humm
<moskvat> salve pessoas
<moskvat> mandei um apt-get upgrade -y e as opções prefencias e administração sumiu
<moskvat> e agora?
<moskvat> pultz
<moskvat> me lasquei agora
<barna> moskvat, como assim?
<moskvat> mandei um apt-get upgrade e sumiu as opções preferencias e sistema
<barna> moskvat, qual ubuntu?
<moskvat> 10.10
<moskvat> quando clico com botão direito no menu superior e editar menus tá lá na lista e os icones tbm
<barna> ainda tem os menus normais??? aplicativos, internet, multimidia etc????
<moskvat> tem
<barna> eles tão marcados?
<moskvat> sim
<barna> ja tentou desmarcar e remarcar?
<moskvat> sim
<barna> desmarcar, boot, remarca, boot?
<moskvat> esse não
<barna> é ultima coisa q consegui pensar!
<barna> depois disse num tenho mais idea do q fazer!
<moskvat> acho que me lasquei
<moskvat> eheheh
<moskvat> está tudo funcionando belezinha, só os dois menus que foram pro espaço
<barna> tenta clica com o direito e manda adcionar ao painel!
<moskvat> acabei de fazer
<barna> lá tem os menus!
<moskvat> nada tbm
<barna> nossa! ai lascou!
 * Maninho end server
<pedro_> gui gravar um cd no brasero e esta "Verificando integridade do arquivo" a varios minutos, issp é normal ?
<pedro_> fui gravar um cd no brasero e esta "Verificando integridade do arquivo" a varios minutos, isso é normal ?
<jrmach> Ola pessoal
<jrmach> boa tarde
<jrmach> to cum note itautec aqui q não consigo fazer o wi-fi do bicho funcionar
<jrmach> pelo cabo já ta funcionando mais wi-fi nada
<jrmach> parece q ele nem tem placa wi-fi mas ele tem
<jrmach> acho q não ta reconhecendo
<jrmach> alguma ideia ?
<barna> jrmach,
<barna> jrmach, vc ja atualizou o OS?
<jrmach> sim instalei o lucid lynx nele
<barna> 100% atualizado?
<jrmach> siim
<barna> jrmach, vc sabe qual a sua placa de wirelles?
<jrmach> perai deixa eu dar um lspci
<jrmach> mas acho q é JMicron
<jrmach> bahh em ta listando ela... só a placa de rede
<jrmach> nem*
<barna> aita!
<barna> *eita
<barna> jrmach, sabe usar o pastebin?
<jrmach> muito louco esse negocio
<jrmach> não
<barna> !pastebin | jrmach
<ubottu-br> jrmach: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<psychological> ve se ele não é um usb dongle ai não vai aparece no lspci e sim no lsusb
<barna> isso é novo pra mim, mas faz sentido!
<barna> jrmach, faz um pastebin do lspci e lsusb e manda a url pra gente!
<jrmach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/723544/
<jrmach> é assim q faz ??? haha
<psychological> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode) ta ai é usb e não pci
<jrmach> mas isso ai é o bluetooth não wifi
<jrmach> mas isso ai é o bluetooth não wifi?
<psychological> wireles e Bluetooth juntu a minha é assim
<psychological> pode ser que atua seja tanbem ou não
<jrmach> mas no gnome-network-manager, aquele aplet que fica na barra que indica a rede não aparece nada
<jrmach> só a conexão de rede via cabo... wifi nada
<psychological> o Bluetooth funciona
<jrmach> sim funciona
<jrmach> testei com meu celular
<psychological> então não tem wirelees juntu se não ele ia aparecer
<jrmach> mas é brincadeira comigo... pq no note na etiqueta diz que tem wirelees e bluetooth
<jrmach> os cara da loja me passaram pra tras então
<psychological> mas o ubuntu não reconheceu tua wireles pois não aparece no lspci
<jrmach> mas no win7 funcionava
<psychological> então tem que descobrir qual é a modelo da wireles pra ver se tem driver pra linux
<jrmach> como q faz pra ativar ela ?
<psychological> qual é o modelo do notbook
<jrmach> Itautec W7425
<psychological> vou ver se consigo descobrir qual é a wireles
<psychological> 	
<psychological> Wireless WLAN & Bluetooth
<psychological> InfoWay Note W7425 - Windows 7 (32 bits) - Wireless WLAN & Bluetooth viu é usb mas no site não diz o modelo mas se o Bluetooth funciona a wireles tem que funcionar tambem
<jrmach> pois é cara... q coisa complicada...
<jrmach> veja só
<jrmach> eu peguei ele meti o cd do ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<jrmach> e liguei ele no cabo de rede
<psychological> meu tenta o 11.10 pois pode ser que o kernel do 10.04 não reconheça a wireles
<jrmach> com a esperança que na instalação já reconhecesse o hardware e baixasse tudo oq precisava... só q não funcionou nada... dai eu quando liguei ele e dei um "sudo dhclient eth0" e a rede funcionou
<jrmach> mas como ta o 11.10 ? não ta dando muito bug não ?
<psychological> to baixando o driver pra ver se tem alguma documentação que diga o modelo da wireles pra gente ve
<jrmach> é pq esse note quem vai usar é minha mae e se ficar dando bug ela vai ficar me torrado toda hora hahaha
<xispirito> jrmach, eu instalei no pc da familia aqui o 11.10, estão felizes da vida
<jrmach> haha mas da pra usar o gnome classico nele ? no oneiric ?
<xispirito> deve dar, mas eles babaram no unity, não tiram mais
<jrmach> fodas... não sei porque mas não gostei do unity... haha me atraquei no gnome... haha
 * Maninho WTF
<xispirito> eu também não uso este tipo de coisa, mas sua mãe provavelmente iria gostar
<jrmach> o gnome 3 ate q fico legal
<Maninho> dae xispirito tambem se atracou com gnome?
<jrmach> ta rodando o gnome 3 blzinha ?
<xispirito> Maninho, não, eu sou lightwaight, to no openbox
<Maninho> =P
<jrmach> o oneiric ?
<xispirito> #lightweight
<jrmach> haha nunca testei o openbox...
<xispirito> jrmach, pra quem gosta de wm que não atrapalhe e funcione é esse ai mesmo
<xispirito> pra personalizar
<jrmach> manda um screenshot ai pra gente ver a cara do bicho
<xispirito> ok
<psychological> jrmach ta ai o modelo tinha no driver as release notes RTL8192C PCI-E 802.11B/G/N 300M Wireless NIC
<psychological> agora é só procura nos repositórios o driver se não tiver da uma googleada
<jrmach> haha blz valews...
<xispirito> http://imagebin.org/181611
<jrmach> qualquer coisa metemo o oneiric e vemo oq da
<jrmach> karaka tu usa BSD ?
<xispirito> sim =)
<jrmach> meinn axo q daki uns 30 anos já consigo quem sabe mexer um pouquinho no BSD kkk
<psychological> jrmach achei isto https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/797335
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 797335 in linux (Ubuntu) "Add rtl8192c support" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xispirito> jrmach, não é tão tão dificil assim, mas tem que gostar
<psychological> eu particularmente gosto do bsd mas não uso mas o sistema que uso é bsd like
<xispirito> psychological, qual?
<psychological> arch
<jrmach> hummm
<jrmach> massa
<xispirito> é...tem elementos, como o rc.conf
<psychological> nesse net aqui que é véinho to usando puppy linux foi o unico que não fico uma tartaruguita
<psychological> o arch tu faz tudo pelo rc.conf
<xispirito> sim sim
<xispirito> aqui no OpenBSD introduziram os rc.d agora, quase um System-V
<xispirito> =)
<psychological> no arch tem
<xispirito> aqui não tinha, era tudo via rc.conf
<psychological> viu o puppy me surpreendeu aqui nunca tinha usado fico show eo visual é legal
<xispirito> jwm né?
<psychological> sim
<xispirito> eu usei um tempo o jwm, é massa
<psychological> eu gostei
<psychological> levissimo
<jrmach> <psychological> oq é aquele link do lauchpad que vc me passou ?
 * peregrinator_six T.M....
<xispirito> só uma coisa me encomodava, o laçe do alt+tab não incluir janelas minimizadas
<xispirito> #lançe
<psychological> é um bug com a tua wireles mas ja deve ter solução é antigo o tópico tens que googlear para resolver
<psychological> viu agora o alt+tab inclui acabei de testar
<xispirito> então mudaram, bom =)
<giano_> mudei o nick não to conseguindo usa o outro depois que cai
<giano_> xispirito
<xispirito> giano_, estes dias me aconteceu isso
<xispirito> http://michielvwessem.wordpress.com/2010/02/01/irssi-freenode-nickname-temporarily-unavailable/
<giano_> dis que ta sendo usado kkkkkkkk
<xispirito> resolvi assim ^
<giano_> psychological :Nickname is already in use
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> lol
<giano_> deve ser pelo matrix kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<giano_> ou algum alien
<xispirito> giano_, não fala em alien, disco voador ou vaca aqui 0.0
<barna> derruba o nick antigo! aki tem uns comandos bom pra irc! http://paste.ubuntu.com/723579/
<xispirito> tem gente que tem paraníoa
<giano_> kkkkkkk
 * peregrinator_six T.M....²
<jrmach> eu sou um alien... cassaaa !!!
<giano_> kkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> já chegou o disco voadoooo or
<barna>   /msg nickserv ghost (nick) (senha) para recuperar seu nick caso sua conexao cair
<giano_> viu vou ter que sair tenho compromisso valeu barna falow abraço a todos
<xispirito> falo
<barna> falow!
<xispirito> já volto
<jrmach> galera desisto, já to baixando o oneiric
<r0dr1g0> boa tarde, nao consigo montar o cdrom
<r0dr1g0> dá o seguinte erro:
<r0dr1g0> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<r0dr1g0> alguem pode ajudar?
<moskvat> sr0?
<r0dr1g0> pois é
<r0dr1g0> meu HD está no mesmo cabo IDE que o cdrom
<moskvat> tenta isso
<moskvat> mount /dev/cdrom /mnt
<r0dr1g0> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<r0dr1g0> mesma coisa :(
<moskvat> dá um ls | more
<moskvat> lá tem cdrom
<moskvat> dvd, dvdrw?
<r0dr1g0> moskvat, onde?
<r0dr1g0> ls | more no /dev ?
<r0dr1g0> no /dev tem cdrom, dvd, dvdrw
<EduardeCalibal> r0dr1g0, o seu /etc/fstab esta apontando para o /dev/sr0 mude para /dev/cdrom e o problema estará resolvido, suponho.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<EduardeCalibal> Ops...
<r0dr1g0> EduardeCalibal, problema é que o /dev/cdrom é um mero link para o /dev/sr0 :(
<EduardeCalibal> Agora me dei de conta, o seu erro de medium é erro físico de leitura mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Quer dizer, não tem nada no leitor, ele indica.
<EduardeCalibal> Se fosse o que falei antes a mensagem seria sobre dispositivo não encontrado.
<EduardeCalibal> Já tentou outra mídia?
<moskvat> r0dr1g0, sim
<r0dr1g0> EduardeCalibal, sim :(
<EduardeCalibal> Ve no dmesg se não tem mensagens sobre erros na leitura no dispositivo.
<moskvat> r0dr1g0, que distro tá usando?
<EduardeCalibal> Se ocorrerem é por que o leitor não conseguiu a mídia por erros.
<r0dr1g0> moskvat, ubuntu 10.11
<EduardeCalibal> Se nem houverem erros é por que o leitor sequer viu a mídia.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele fica acionando tentando leitura ou só pisca uma ou duas vezes e apaga?
<moskvat> tentou colocar em outro ide?
<r0dr1g0> EduardeCalibal, mas o proprio cd de instalação do ubuntu nao é lido
<moskvat> r0dr1g0,
<r0dr1g0> e ele está funcionando, já que eu instalei o ubuntu dele
<EduardeCalibal> Erro de leitura não queri dizer que ele não possa ser usado para instalar.
<EduardeCalibal> quer...
<r0dr1g0> moskvat, nao, e pior que to sem outro cabo IDE
<barna> num sera um erro na fstab? o debian sempra da esse erro!
<EduardeCalibal> Peguei um leitor com tilt que funcionava um pouco e congelava.
<moskvat> ele roda o live cd? r0dr1g0
<EduardeCalibal> O erro de leitura que ele relata apareceria no dmesg.
<barna> r0dr1g0, faz um paste do arquivo /etc/fstb
<r0dr1g0> tenho certeza de que meu drive está bom
<r0dr1g0> moskvat, sim, roda em livecd
<r0dr1g0> moskvat, mas neste momento nao estou em live cd
<EduardeCalibal> Erro de leitura pode ser erro na mídia e não no leitor.
<moskvat> hum...
<r0dr1g0> barna, ok
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor, geralmente é erro na mídia.
<r0dr1g0> EduardeCalibal, já testei 3 cds que estão funcionando e nao le
<EduardeCalibal> É, 3 é muito para o mesmo erro.
<r0dr1g0> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<r0dr1g0> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<r0dr1g0> # / was on /dev/sda3 during installation
<r0dr1g0> UUID=e27d7529-9323-41d3-a34b-74e95e643d4e /               ext4    errors=remoun$
<r0dr1g0> # swap was on /dev/sda4 during installation
<r0dr1g0> UUID=8a12936d-53c1-4817-81fc-768a544ff790 none            swap    sw           $
<EduardeCalibal> Se seu fstab estiver ok verifica as mensagens do sistema para ver se ele não informa erros com a unidade.
<r0dr1g0> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<moskvat> aqui não cara
<barna> !pastebin | r0dr1g0
<ubottu-br> r0dr1g0: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<r0dr1g0> barna, ok, desculpe
<moskvat> no pastebin
<r0dr1g0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/723612/
<moskvat> ae vou reinstalar meu debian ele deu pau eheheh fui .... mais tarde to de volta
<barna> o fstab ta ok!
<barna> num sei o q fazer, tenho pouca experiencia com isso!
<r0dr1g0> barna, obrigado de qualquer maneira
<r0dr1g0> se nao for pedir muito
<barna> sempre as ordens!
<r0dr1g0> poderia me mandar seu arquivo /dev/cdrom?
<r0dr1g0> :)
<r0dr1g0> aqui é um mero link
<barna> aki tb!
<r0dr1g0> o seu aponta pra onde?
<barna> num sei!
<r0dr1g0> poxa, precisava do cd ... que erro doido
<barna> sim, muito estrenho!
<barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<barna> r0dr1g0, ta ai ainda?
<xispirito> back
<xispirito> ei, este erro acontece geralmente quando a midia está danificada
<barna> xispirito, mas o kra testou com 3 cds diferentes, sem falar q um da cds foi o q ele usou pra instalar o ubuntu!
<xispirito> é...então é outra coisa =)
<barna> agora pintou uma duvida, sera q ele tentou montar por terminal?
<barna> tipo sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt ?
<xispirito> parece que sim
<barna> ou /dev/cdrom
<xispirito> acho que foi
<barna> queria pedir pra ele fazer o teste e dar um past no erro! pra poder procurar no google, mas o r0dr1g0 num ta respondendo!
<xispirito> <r0dr1g0> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<barna> mas isso pode ser quando ele entrou no nautilus>computador>drive de cdrom!
<barna> ai aparece a janelinha de erro!
<xispirito> o sistema não leu a midia, mas ele sabe que sr0 se trata de um drive de cd, talvez tenha ido pro espaço este driver
<barna> mas o kra acabou de instalar o ubuntu com ele!
<xispirito> a probabilidade de isso acontecer é  baixa, mas pode ter dado pau logo apos a instalação do ubuntu 0.0
<barna> sim, podeira testar em outro OS se ele tiver!
<xispirito> sim, é o melhor
<EduardeCalibal> Recomendo ver no dmesg as mensagens dele, se ele voltar era bom pedir para ver o que sai no dmesg quando ele tentar ler.  Mas ainda acho que é erro na leitura, até por leitor sujo.
<EduardeCalibal> A única vez que vi isso e não era por problemas com a mídia foi quando tentei usar um DVD no leitor de CD.  :D
<xispirito> EduardeCalibal, aqui o mesmo, só com problema na midia
<EduardeCalibal> Mas se tiver problemas com mídia ou com o leitor, terá mensagens no dmesg.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém poderia me dar uma luz...  Estou com a seguinte situação.  Fiz um sistema de banco de dados com arquivos texto.
<EduardeCalibal> Faz indexação e tudo mais que preciso, filtros, essas coisas.
<EduardeCalibal> Só que são arquivos texto.
<xispirito> dá pra fazer =)
<EduardeCalibal> O problema que estou tendo é que quando tenho muitos registros as atualizações ficam lentas.  Alguma idéia do que posso fazer para melhorar isso?
<xispirito> mas se for muitos dados é melhor um sql
<barna> qual seria o comando do dmesg q usa pra isso? num sei usar ele!
<EduardeCalibal> O dmesg mostra as mensagens do sistema, ele é o comando.
<marcus2vinicius> alguem sabe criar resolução no xorg?
<EduardeCalibal> Se tem um erro de leitura, usar o dmesg, vai ter ele no final.
<EduardeCalibal> Até sei marcus2vinicius mas não te garanto que saberia fazer certinho...
<xispirito> marcus2vinicius, só por curiosidade, você mora em que estado?
<EduardeCalibal> MAs posso tentar.
<marcus2vinicius> pernambuco
<xispirito> ah, é que conheçi a tempos atrás outra pessoa com o mesmo nome...
<xispirito> mas não é você =)
<marcus2vinicius> EduardeCalibal, eu quero passar a imagem do nobook para uma tv tubo de 20 polegadas
<EduardeCalibal> Bá...  Até consigo, mas é dependente do recurso do driver que esta usando na placa de vídeo.
<EduardeCalibal> É da SIS?
<marcus2vinicius> aí as tvs na entrada AV(rca) aceita a resolução 320x200
<marcus2vinicius> nao
<marcus2vinicius> intel axo
<marcus2vinicius> é no notebook, placa integrada
<xispirito> e o que se faz com 320x200?
<marcus2vinicius> quero fazer a conexão vga para rca(AV)
<marcus2vinicius> para a TV
<EduardeCalibal> Cara, eu faço assim, configuro para clonar (ou expandir) a área de trabalho e deixo o xorg fazer a configuração que quiser.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho medo de estragar o aparelho, essas coisas.
<EduardeCalibal> Quanto a placa, poderia identificar ela com o comando lspci?
<xispirito> eu mexo no horisync e vertrefresh...já detonei um monitor assim 0.0
<marcus2vinicius> eu coloquei na resolução mais baixa
<EduardeCalibal> É que alguns recursos só funcionam em alguns drivers.
<LACabeza> alguem aew pode me dar uma moral sobre como mudar a ordem de inicialização dos serviços, pelo update-rc.d (no debian) ?
<marcus2vinicius> q é 640x480, mas ficou todo rabiscado a tela
<marcus2vinicius> piscando
<marcus2vinicius> nao aparecia imagem nao
<EduardeCalibal> LACabeza, tenho curiosidade sobre isso também, mas ainda não sei fazer...  :-/
<marcus2vinicius> só deu um sinal,
<LACabeza> eu dei umas olhadas na net, mas o mesmo exemplo que funciona pros outros dá pau pra mim
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei te dizer o motivo...  Mas pode ser algo com a versão de algo que usa no sistema...  Não sei nem por onde começar no seu caso.
<EduardeCalibal> marcus2vinicius, aqui uso nvidia.
<marcus2vinicius> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<marcus2vinicius> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<EduardeCalibal> É a que tenho experiência em configurar para isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Intel...
<marcus2vinicius> seria intel?
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se vejo as opções para ela.
<xispirito> marcus2vinicius, se o que você mandou para a TV foi um tty(modo texto), isso é oau no driver framebuffer da sua placa, desativar o framebuffer resolveria
<xispirito> #pau
<marcus2vinicius> eu criei um topico na lista do ubuntu tbm
<LACabeza> meu problema é que o meu servidor dhcp está iniciando do gerenciador de rede, por isso, da erro dizendo que não tem interfaces para serem e por isso, o serviço não é iniciado (o isc-dhcp-server_
<EduardeCalibal> Fiz assim, criei duas areas Section "Monitor"
<EduardeCalibal> Um para a TV e um para o Monitor.
<EduardeCalibal> O da TV eu não configurei frequências.
<marcus2vinicius> hum
<EduardeCalibal> O do monitor pus o que dava para ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele ligava mas não usava.
<EduardeCalibal> La no section "device"  para a placa de vídeo adicionei a opção a seguir: Option Clone "True"
<EduardeCalibal> Ai fica com duas vezes a area de trabalho.
<EduardeCalibal> Se quer expandir ela para a TV, coloca false ai.
<EduardeCalibal> Vai fazer duas Section "Screen" também.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se acho as configurações especificas para uma Intel, momento.
<marcus2vinicius> eu comprei esse cabo
<marcus2vinicius> http://img2.mlstatic.com/s_MLB_v_O_f_193725616_5614.jpg
<EduardeCalibal> LACabeza, eu tenho azar com esse gerenciador e costumo sabotar ele e utilzar apenas as configurações manuais.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas é uma opção minha pessoal.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver marcus2vinicius
<EduardeCalibal> É o mesmo que tenho aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Não
<EduardeCalibal> Minto.
<xispirito> eu vou no velho xorg.conf
<xispirito> heh
<marcus2vinicius> eu nao tenho muita experiencia em configurar
<EduardeCalibal> O meu é o que usa a saiva RCA
<marcus2vinicius> nunca fiz isso
<EduardeCalibal> O seu é analógico.
<marcus2vinicius> entendo pouco
<EduardeCalibal> No seu caso é um problema.
<xispirito> mas tem que cuidar para não se passar nas conf e detonar o flyback do monitor =)
<LACabeza> é o que vou fazer agora... conf manuais
<marcus2vinicius> eu usei um comando para criar o xorg.conf
<marcus2vinicius> mas ele gerou um erro
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Qual erro?
<marcus2vinicius> root@menino:/home/menino# Xorg -configure
<marcus2vinicius> Fatal server error:
<marcus2vinicius> Server is already active for display 0
<marcus2vinicius> If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<marcus2vinicius> and start again.
<marcus2vinicius> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<marcus2vinicius> at http://wiki.x.org
<marcus2vinicius> for help.
<marcus2vinicius> ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<marcus2vinicius> aí eu tentei outro este aqui
<xispirito> claro
<EduardeCalibal> Apaga a tranca essa.
<xispirito> você fez o comando dentro do X
<marcus2vinicius> X -configure :1
<EduardeCalibal> Ha.
<EduardeCalibal> Não pensei nisso.
<marcus2vinicius> e esse deu certo
<EduardeCalibal> Ele realmente pode ter feito isso.
<marcus2vinicius> criou um arquivo
<xispirito> sim, ele fez
<marcus2vinicius> criou esse arquivo xorg.conf.new
<xispirito> falando em X, a quantas anda o wayland?
<EduardeCalibal> Algo estranho...
<EduardeCalibal> Por padrão as placas da intel clonam a imagem na outra saída.
<marcus2vinicius> olha
<EduardeCalibal> Não esta desativado no atalho de teclado?
<marcus2vinicius> eu consigo passar a imagem
<marcus2vinicius> para um monitor de pc
<marcus2vinicius> normal
<marcus2vinicius> basta colocar e ele reconhece
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<marcus2vinicius> mas o que eu quero é para uma TV
<EduardeCalibal> Mas na teve ele fica com uma imagem estranha?
<marcus2vinicius> Tubo
<marcus2vinicius> com entrada de video AV(rca)
<marcus2vinicius> nao
<marcus2vinicius> do monitor do pc nao
<xispirito> então basta regular o horisync e o vertrefresh, mas não vou papitar nisso, caso exploda não quero ser o responsável
<r0dr1g0> barna,
<r0dr1g0> voltei, tinha ido levar o cachorro na rua
<r0dr1g0> hehehe
<marcus2vinicius> agora na TV com este cabo q te falei
<marcus2vinicius> fica sem imagem
<marcus2vinicius> como se o canal tivesse fora do ar
<EduardeCalibal> Sem nada?
<r0dr1g0> barna, tentei montar pelo terminal pois em "meu computador" nao apaece
<EduardeCalibal> Fora do ar ou tudo preto?
<marcus2vinicius> fora do ar
<marcus2vinicius> quando tiro o cabo
<marcus2vinicius> fica tudo preto
<EduardeCalibal> Tem que selecionar a entrada de vídeo.
<EduardeCalibal> Ops...
<EduardeCalibal> Fica fora do ar quando usa o cabo e preto quando não usa?
<marcus2vinicius> eu vi nos foruns q a TV opera nessa resolução
<marcus2vinicius> 320x200
<EduardeCalibal> É normal.
<EduardeCalibal> 60Hz
<marcus2vinicius> deixa eu explicar novamente
<marcus2vinicius> eu coloco a tv no canal AV
<marcus2vinicius> ok
<EduardeCalibal> Ok
<marcus2vinicius> ai a tela fica toda azul
<marcus2vinicius> ai quando coloco o cabo
<marcus2vinicius> na tv para o pc
<marcus2vinicius> a fica como se estivesse fora do ar
<EduardeCalibal> Fora do ar é a tela azul, entendi.
<xispirito> horisync =)
<marcus2vinicius> sem imagem
<EduardeCalibal> Isso é por que ela esta sem sinal.
<EduardeCalibal> Em TV geralmente fica com uma imagem distorcida que não consegue ver nada e causa também interferência no audio.
<EduardeCalibal> Esta usando o cabo amarelo?
<marcus2vinicius> nao
<marcus2vinicius> sim
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<marcus2vinicius> o cabo rca
<EduardeCalibal> Tem duas cabeças.
<EduardeCalibal> rca = amarelo?
<marcus2vinicius> tem uma S-video
<marcus2vinicius> e outra rca amarela
<marcus2vinicius> eu uso apenas uma
<marcus2vinicius> a TV tem duas entradas somente
<marcus2vinicius> uma de video e outra de audio
<marcus2vinicius> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Ligando a de video no video deveria ver alguma entrada.
<marcus2vinicius> nao entendi
<EduardeCalibal> O que pode ser que esteja acontecendo seja justamente a frequência, como diz o xispirito, ou mesmo alguma coisa com o cabo.
<EduardeCalibal> Na tv.
<EduardeCalibal> O video que sai na entrada de video da tv.
<marcus2vinicius> axo q tem haver com a frequecia resolução
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta fazer o lance do atalho no teclado.
<marcus2vinicius> por aí
<marcus2vinicius> fiz isso
<EduardeCalibal> Tinha um notebook compaq aqui que só tinha a saída automática se iniciasse usando um monitor ali.
<EduardeCalibal> Senão ele iniciava desativado.
<marcus2vinicius> eu fiquei mudando as resoluções
<marcus2vinicius> 1024
<marcus2vinicius> 800
<marcus2vinicius> 640
<marcus2vinicius> e quando eu ia mudando
<marcus2vinicius> ia mudando intensidade
<marcus2vinicius> dos chuviscos na tela
<EduardeCalibal> Chegou a configurar a tela em 320x240 60Hz?
<marcus2vinicius> nao sei fazer isso cara
<marcus2vinicius> é isso q estou tentando
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, sei como fazer isso.
<EduardeCalibal> No xorg, na parte onde esta Section "screen" (geralmente)
<marcus2vinicius> nakele arquivo q criei
<EduardeCalibal> Vai adcionar, se não existir, o seguinte: Subsection "Display"
<marcus2vinicius> o xorg.conf.new
<marcus2vinicius> esse é o meu arquivo
<EduardeCalibal> E abaixo deste subsection vai colocar uma linha: modes "320x240_60"
<marcus2vinicius> http://pastebin.com/vsPCJbNA
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver
<EduardeCalibal> Que monte de viewport...
<EduardeCalibal> Esta usando qual profundidade de cores?
<EduardeCalibal> 24 bits?
<marcus2vinicius> nao sei
<EduardeCalibal> Ali no screen adiciona a linha dentro dos subsection, em todos eles.
<EduardeCalibal> A linha: modes "320x240_60"
<marcus2vinicius> eu dei esse comando e apareceu esse arquivo na pasta /home/root
<marcus2vinicius>  X -configure :1
<EduardeCalibal> Ele não esta ativo.
<EduardeCalibal> Só esta ativa a copia que esta em /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EduardeCalibal> Que é a que precisa editar.
<EduardeCalibal> Recomendo fazer copias antes.
<marcus2vinicius> nao tem arquivo
<marcus2vinicius> dentro desse caminho
<EduardeCalibal> Pois é, ele pode não existir mesmo.
<marcus2vinicius> nao tem esse arquivo la nao
<EduardeCalibal> Mas se criar ele irá ler.
<marcus2vinicius> em /etc/x11
<EduardeCalibal> X11 e não x11
<marcus2vinicius> nao tem o arquivo /xorg.conf
<marcus2vinicius> é X11
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem a pasta X11?
<marcus2vinicius> sim
<xispirito> marcus2vinicius, por isso que você criou um =)
<marcus2vinicius> tem
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<marcus2vinicius> foi
<xispirito> basta copiá-lo agora
<EduardeCalibal> Pode copiar o seu aquele...
<marcus2vinicius> mas ele esta na pasta /home/root/xorg.conf.new
<EduardeCalibal> Basta copiar e renomear para xorg.conf
<EduardeCalibal> Pode que por causa deste xorg o mouse e/ou teclado parem de funcionar...  Se estiver configurados incorretamente no arquivo.
<EduardeCalibal> estiverem...
<LACabeza> EduardeCalibal, configurar as interfaces manualmente resolveu \o/
<marcus2vinicius> veja
<marcus2vinicius> agora eu colo la
<marcus2vinicius> e renicio?
<EduardeCalibal> LACabeza, bom.  :D
<marcus2vinicius> so isso
<EduardeCalibal> Pode reiniciar apenas o xorg.
<LACabeza> pq tipo, era só questão de mudar a ordem das coisas, deixando as interfaces pre-configuradas  resolveu xDD
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que encerrando a seção ele recarrega o xorg, mas não tenho certeza.
<marcus2vinicius> sim mas ele so vai ter essa resolução?
<marcus2vinicius> ou vai ter outras tbm?
<EduardeCalibal> Eu faço manual, esse gerenciador de redes bagunça tudo aqui.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> marcus2vinicius, exato, vai ter apenas as que adicionar ali para cada profundidade de cor que optar.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ter "n" para 24 bits e outras para outras profundidades.
<marcus2vinicius> é quando eu reniciar ele ja vai estar nessa resolução certo
<marcus2vinicius> e quero alternar tbm
<marcus2vinicius> para outra
<EduardeCalibal> A que colocar ali ele vai usar, melhor, tentar.
<marcus2vinicius> quando parar de usar a tv
<EduardeCalibal>   Pode colocar várias separadas por espaços sempre entre ".
<EduardeCalibal> Por exemplo modes "320x240_60" "800x600_60"
<marcus2vinicius> a opçao para mudar vai aparecer la no preferencias do monitor?
<EduardeCalibal> Ai não tenho certeza.
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui uso o control + alt + "+"  e "-" para mudar entre elas.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas deve estar lá também.
<marcus2vinicius> EduardeCalibal, veja como ficou o arquivo http://pastebin.com/15qWJ1EL
<marcus2vinicius> desse jeito ne
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver.
<EduardeCalibal> Na mesma section que fez isso, antes das subsection pode adicionar uma linha para definir a profundidade de cores que quer por padrão.
<EduardeCalibal> Como 24, ficaria assim.
<EduardeCalibal> DefaultDepth   24
<EduardeCalibal> Pode adicionar logo apos a linha 73
<EduardeCalibal> Se quiser 24 bits, claro.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode optar por 16 ou a que preferir.
<EduardeCalibal> Se parar de funcionar o xorg depois disso pode renomear este arquivo para fazer com que ele volte a carregar.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas o erro que seria produzido caso não carregasse irá já indicar o ponto de problema.
<marcus2vinicius> vou fazer um logout aqui para testar
<EduardeCalibal> Boa sorte.
<marcus2vinicius> EduardeCalibal, nao apareceu a opção
<marcus2vinicius> dessa resolução
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser que o teu vídeo não suporte ela no driver.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas aqui no meu caso haviam duas screen.
<marcus2vinicius> quando coloca o arquivo la
<marcus2vinicius> ele ja automaticamente executa ele
<AlexKidd> Boa noite a todos!
<marcus2vinicius> pode ser q o sistema nao esteja usando o xorg.cong
<marcus2vinicius> pq antes nao estava
<EduardeCalibal> Esta usando xorg?
<marcus2vinicius> pq nao tinha este arquivo la
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, mas reiniciou o xorg?
<marcus2vinicius> como faço isso
<marcus2vinicius> ?
<marcus2vinicius> nao sei
<marcus2vinicius> eu reniciei o notebook
<EduardeCalibal> Reiniciou...  Ok.  Dá no mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> O seu caso me parece meio chatinho de fazer a distância...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se acho algum guia para te ajudar.
<AlexKidd> Instalei o ubuntu em um netbook através de um dispositivo pen
<AlexKidd> rodou muito bem
<AlexKidd> fui configurar a internet
<AlexKidd> speedy telefônica
<marcus2vinicius> EduardeCalibal,  veja esse link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#statically_setup_in_xorg.conf
<AlexKidd> pppoeconf e utilizei um usuário e senha padrão
<marcus2vinicius> eu fiz isso olha uq voltou
<marcus2vinicius> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 800, maximum 8192 x 8192
<marcus2vinicius> VGA1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<marcus2vinicius> LVDS1 connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 303mm x 190mm
<marcus2vinicius>    1280x800       59.9*+
<marcus2vinicius>    1024x768       60.0
<AlexKidd> para navegar sem provedor
<marcus2vinicius>    800x600        60.3     56.2
<marcus2vinicius>    640x480        59.9
<marcus2vinicius> DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<AlexKidd> e funcionou perfeitamente
<AlexKidd> isso tudo em um cliente que adorou o ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Aqueles option que ve ali são especificos da intel.
<EduardeCalibal> AlexKidd, as operadoras são meio negligentes com essas senhas...
<marcus2vinicius> minha placa é intel
<AlexKidd> Então, amigo
<EduardeCalibal> Na verdae tem provedor, mas é a própria operador, de qualquer forma sempre é a operadora, essa coisa de provedor é a maior mamata que já vi na vida.
<EduardeCalibal> marcus2vinicius, eram essas opções que procurava antes.
<AlexKidd> quando fui fazer o mesmo em um note com janelas 7 não funcionou
<AlexKidd> mas ao retornar para o ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Mistérios...
<AlexKidd> funciona perfeitamente
<marcus2vinicius> mas eu nao sei fazer uq este tuto esta dizendo nao
<marcus2vinicius> entendi muita coisa
<marcus2vinicius> sou meio leigo
<AlexKidd> Alguém já passou por semelhante situação?
<EduardeCalibal> marcus2vinicius, todos somos até que resolvemos o problema.  Cada problema é sempre um novo problema.
<EduardeCalibal> Aquele negócio que ele fala em monitors.xml não existe aqui, por exemplo, mas uso Debian.
<marcus2vinicius> hum
<marcus2vinicius> eu faço aqui?
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor dar uma boa lida nas opções ali e se preparar para muitos testes.
<EduardeCalibal> Para reiniciar o xorg sem reiniciar o notebook abra um terminal fora do modo gráfico
<EduardeCalibal> Então use o comando como root: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<EduardeCalibal> Vai te poupar bastante tempo.
<marcus2vinicius> para eu abrir uma tty?
<EduardeCalibal> Control + alt +F1, por exemplo.
<EduardeCalibal> Para voltar é o F7
<EduardeCalibal> Se lembro corretamente.
<marcus2vinicius> sim
<marcus2vinicius> eu logo como meu usuario
<marcus2vinicius> de depois sudo su
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas lembre que o que estiver aberto no xorg sera finalizado quando fizer isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Quando der o restart.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor mesmo é sair da conta antes de fazer isso.
<marcus2vinicius> ok
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ter que sair...  Busca na internet, lembro que achei bastante material sobre intel quando pesquisava sobre as nvidia...
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.  AFK
<marcus2vinicius> EduardeCalibal, vlw.
<totentando> baoa tarde ,,, galera
<totentando> o Barna ,, agora ue evoluí nos problemas a,,, a coisa agora é atualizar o kernel pro 3.0 pra install meu driver de video intel hd grafics ,,, dizen que pode ser até o ultimo da intel  é de fim de 2011....
<barna> qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<Ernandes> who
<totentando> 11.04
<totentando> é um os pinguy
<barna> hummm!
<barna> o pinguy num tem o 11.10?
<totentando> é verdade ,, eu acho q tem
<totentando> eu devo ter uns 20dvd ,,,cd ,, q funcionam
<totentando> xeios de distros
<totentando> talvez eu até o tenha,,
<totentando> será que seria melhor tirar esse e colocar o 11.10  ,, ou do11.04 pra 11.10 tendo o dvd,é facil??
<barna> kra o 11.04 é bucha de canhão! se vc gosta de ter dor de cabeça e passar raiva, instala ele!
<barna> ja volto, vou dar boot!
<totentando> 0.0     o. o
<Ernandes> aff
<Ernandes> whoo
<LACabeza> the who!
<LACabeza> aew!! funcionou, consegui configurar minha rede!!! /por enquanto xD
<Ernandes> ta dificill?
<LACabeza> Ernandes, tirando problemas inesperados, como um servico de DHCP ser iniciado antes do serviço que configura a rede, e então não funcionar... até que não tá tão dificil
<LACabeza> dae esse problema eu resolvi, agora vamo ver o que mais aparece
<Ernandes> aparece tantas coisas
<Ernandes> q vidaa
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-22
<Guest88819> alguem ai sabe como compartilhar imagens no facebook pelo shotwell
<Guest88819> alguem?
<jefferson> Pessoal o que essa regra faz: iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -m tcpmss --mss 1400:1536 \ -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu    É dificil achar os significado de regras nos buscadores :-s, alguém me indica também por favor um livro completo sobre ipatbles para baixar em PDF :-)
<jefferson> *iptables
<lucascastro> voltei!Q
<underground> hey people
<lucascastro> nntp, alguma novidade ?
<underground> horario de verão serve ? hahha
<nntp> lucascastro,
<underground> nntp: tem dois nicks seu ai
<nntp> lucascastro, meu caro... assim deu certo aqui mas foi um lance diferente
<nntp> lucascastro, eu to com outro problema agora
<nntp> lucascastro, o negocio do irc foi resolvido sim... a regra serviu sim mas eu tive que mudar no xchat umas coisas
<nntp> underground, era eu 2x
<underground> nntp:  e ai vc ta legal
<lucascastro> hmm..
<nntp> underground, mais oumenos ta dando problema aqui
<nntp> lucascastro, tipo eu tive que mudar ao invez de conectar pelo dns conectar pelo ip
<underground>  nntp  com q vc ta mexendo agora ???
<nntp> dae Uala!
<nntp> conectou beleza com a regra que tu me mandaste......
<nntp> underground, eu to tentando por meu sistema redonto aqui
<nntp> lucascastro, agora ta rolando o seguinte... eu dei reboot e minha maquina nao inicia com internet... da 1a vez ateh o squid tava ligado mas a net nao tava... desliguei o squid mas a net continuou down
<underground> nntp: cara vc é do sul ???
<nntp> underground, nao sou do goias
<underground> ah sim
<underground> nntp:  sabe algum canal q o pessoal seja mais engajano em lixum ???
<nntp> lucascastro, depois eu dei um dhclient e tive que desligar o firewall acho que ele me bloqueou geral
<lucascastro> nntp, mas... funcionando tranquilo agora ?
<nntp> lucascastro, eu to apanhando do dhcp ele nao coloca os dns no meu resolve.conf to usando isc-dhcpd
<nntp> lucascastro, ai que tah achei que tava mas nao sei agora pq quando eu tou reboot para tudo
<lucascastro> nntp, mas está usando a opção domain-server-name ?
<nntp> to sim
<nntp> liguei o firewall ele ta online ok
<lucascastro> acho que isso é problema no ubuntu, que fica usando o 127.0.0.1 não é ?
<nntp> agora se eu dou reboot cai tudo e nao liga e fica tudo bloqueado
<nntp> o firewall ta barrando tudo
<lucascastro> nntp, manda ai pelo pastebin
<nntp> underground, o pessoal aqui eh do linux cara agora vai na sala do slackware lah o pessoal eh de linha de comando...
<nntp> cara vou te passar agora
<underground> nntp:  tem ninguem lá cara, ta devagar demais
<lucascastro> nntp, não entendi a referencia que fez ao underground sobre slackware
<nntp> o underground ta zuando a gente aqui eu to falando pra ele caçar outra turma entao ue
<nntp> underground,  na boa c nao ta interessado no linux
<underground> nntp: ora, mais ninguem fala nada aqui cara, fica todo mundo na moita
<nntp_> lucascastro,
<nntp_> entao to no sv aqui
<nntp_> lucascastro, http://pastebin.com/ygyQiwbc
<lucascastro> nntp_, nos zoando por qual motivo ?
<nntp> lucascastro, ele ta falando que aqui o povo nao ta engajado no linux que ta todo mundo na mouita ... de certo ele quer aula aqui e nao eh isso neh
<nntp> underground, vai estudar mano e chega com duvida aqui o povo ajuda no que dah
<nntp> underground, eh assim que funciona
<Jorge_Ctba-PR> Boa noite a todos
<Jorge_Ctba-PR> Acabei de instalar o 12.10, não consigo fazer funcionar o JAVA, alguém pra ajudar?
<lucascastro> acho que o pessoal engajado no linux usando a lista do kernel-dev
<nntp> lucascastro, a rede aqui ta assim... liga nada funciona... mas o modem(192.168.25.1) liga na eth0(192.168.25.100)---eth1(10.1.1.1)--(10.1.1.x)routerapwirell(192.168.0.1)rede_interna
<lucascastro> nntp, qual o problema está tendo mesmo, quando reinicia não consegue conectar é ?
<nntp> lucascastro, nem sei eu fiz tanta coisa aqui pra poder rodar de novo deixa eu dar um reboot aqui e voltar pra ver se eh o firewall somente ou se eh o dhcp tambem... 2 t eu volto
<rcbdesigner> boa noite
<lucascastro> nntp, achei estranho no sei save não tabela de *mangle
<nntp> lucascastro, eh o firewall mesmo
<nntp> rcbdesigner, Jorge_Ctba-PR boa noite!
<nntp> ThiagoCMC, boa!
<rcbdesigner> alguma novidade?
<lucascastro> nntp, o que fez ?
<nntp> lucascastro, so desliguei o firewall a rede entra
<nntp> agora do servidor eu nao consigo navegar
<lucascastro> acho que sou mal educado, não dei boa noite a ninguém.
<lucascastro> o dhcp ?
<lucascastro> nntp, como você faz para desligar o firewall ?
<Jorge_Ctba-PR> Pode me ajudar?
<nntp> lucascastro, o dhcp do servidor ta bixado agora o dhcp do client nao pq ele pega do router ap
<nntp> lucascastro,  assim  = sudo /etc/init.d/firewall stop
<nntp> lucascastro, ele ja ta no boot
<lucascastro> nntp, não tinha conhecimento desse serviço firewall, vem em qual pacote ?
<nntp> Jorge_Ctba-PR, qual tua duvida expoe ae quem sabe a galera te ajuda sim mas fala o que eh
<nntp> lucascastro, eh meu iptables  script que eu coloquei pra rodar como serviço
<lucascastro> Jorge_Crba-PR, acho que o java, ao mesmo o runtime web, vem em um pacote chamado icetea
<lucascastro> Jorge_Crba-PR, icedtea-*
<lucascastro> pode fazer um upload do desse arquivo ?
<nntp> do firewall ?
<lucascastro> sim...
<lucascastro> nntp, o que você usa para para o firewall
<nntp> lucascastro, eh o script iptables que te mandei no pastbin
<lucascastro> nntp, acho que não vi esse, que tem o stop!
<nntp> lucascastro, so que ele ja ta no boot e tem opçao pra ligar e desligar
<lucascastro> nntp, esse que usa como serviço.
<nntp> lucascastro, vo mandar pra ti deixa eu ligar o dhcp do sv
<lucascastro> beleza.
<lucascastro> nntp, uma sugestão, colocar o roteador em bridge para o ficar apenas uma rede.
<nntp> nao dah pq ele eh apwireless rmgb
<nntp> tmb
<nntp_> lucascastro, http://www.mediafire.com/?65fg2byvajf85jy
<lucascastro> nntp_, dar um stop no firewall, então terá apenas um compartilhamento comum, sem nada na FILTER, então, você vai fazendo tudo manual, regra por regra.
<lucascastro> ai vai ver o que vai acontecendo.
<nntp> pode ser
<nntp> como eu coloco o sv pra pegar o dhcp automatico ?
<lucascastro> como assim ?
<lucascastro> para receber do modem ?
<nntp> lucascastro, veja bem tanto faz do modem ou de uma conf dele mesmo nao importa
<nntp> melhor ateh conf mesmo... o resolv.conf mudou
<nntp> lucascastro, antigamente o resolv.conf vc editava ele e funcionava hoje vc tem que editar o dhcpd.conf certo
<nntp> com options domain-name-server x.x.x.x,y.y.y.;;
<lucascastro> nntp, cara... faz a configuração das interface em /etc/network/interfaces
<nntp> lucascastro, essa ta feita mas acho que nao tem dns nela deixa eu conferir
<nntp> lucascastro, ta tudo static
<nntp> a eth0 ta apontando pro modem com gw
<nntp> acho que esse arquivo ta ok
<lucascastro> deve estar.
<lucascastro> nntp, mas qual o problema?
<nntp> lucascastro, eh o seguinte eu dou reboot
<lucascastro> nntp, tentar colocar todos os RELATED, ESTABLISHED sempre como ultima regra da chain.
<nntp> lucascastro, dae o que acontece... (tirando o firewall) a maquina servidor perde dns e a cliente pega o dns do ap eu acho
<ThiagoCMC> todos os firewalls que eu ja' experimentei ate' hoje, usam RELATED,ESTABLISHED no inicio.
<lucascastro> nntp, ummh... tem o conflito de quem receber, não é interessante ter dois serviços oferecendo a mesma coisa.
<lucascastro> ThiagoCMC, no acho de simulação de trafego já existe, mas realmente não estar,  ele pode autorizar o trafego. Se passar antes pelas regras e houver um DROP ou REJECT para a descrição do pacote a tentativa de bular o firewall irá falhar =D
<nntp> lucas eu vou desligar o dhcp do modem entao... e dar um reboot dae vamo ver qq acontece
<lucascastro> beleza =D
<nntp> lucascastro, o negocio era pra eth0 pegar auto o dns do modem mas tava pegando um ip errado que tirava ela da dmz dae meti statico e ela parou de pgar o dns
<lucascastro> alguém usa algum sistema legal para gerenciamento de conta pessoal ?
<felipealmeida> gnucash
<nntp> lucascastro, agora que lembrei
<nntp> lucascastro, o dns do modem nao pode ser desligado eh travado pela gvt
<lucascastro> nntp, você pode setar o dns estático, no arquivo interfaces
<nntp> mmm
<felipealmeida> lucascastro: eu uso gnucash
<ThiagoCMC> Eu uso Bitcoin....   heuHAEUHAE
<ThiagoCMC> O Real ja' era...
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<nntp> lucascastro, acho que nao
<nntp> lol
<nntp> ThiagoCMC, ta minando bitcoin na undernet
<nntp> lucascastro, o dns fica no dhcp.conf
<lucascastro> mas isso para os clientes.
<ThiagoCMC> Sou pool hoper... Garimpo em varios pools ao mesmo tempo...
<lucascastro> não para o pr
<lucascastro> nntp, não para o próprio servidor.
<ThiagoCMC> Alias, falei errado, nao ao mesmo tempo mas, alternando entre eles...
<felipealmeida> lucascastro: o gnucash tem uma opcao legal de usar o mysql
<felipealmeida> remotamente
<nntp> lucascastro, qual a entrada que eu coloco lah nameserver mesmo ?
<lucascastro> felipealmeida, vou dar uma olhada, mas acho que já tentei usa-lo uma vez, não lembro bem.
<lucascastro> nntp, de onde ?
<felipealmeida> é, usa interface não é mto boa
<felipealmeida> o ledger é bem legal, mas é arquivo local
<nntp> /etc/network/interfaces
<felipealmeida> tem alguns websites interessantes, eu testei alguns e odiei todos... mas quem sabe
<lucascastro> nntp, acho que a opção para colocar lé domain-name-server, não tenho certeza.
<lucascastro> domain-name-server x.x.x.x
<nntp> lucascastro, eu acho melhor usar o dhcp
<nntp> vou desistalar tudo de dhcp aqui e reinstalar tudo de novo
<nntp> lucascastro, tem alguma coisa conflitando
<lucascastro> nntp, é uma boa... configura tudo certo no modem e colocar a interface para receber via dhcp.
<lucascastro> nntp, mas olhei aqui a opção é dns-nameserver
<lucascastro> nntp, dns-nameservers no plural.
<lucascastro> dar um time aqui.
<nntp> lucascastro, certo isso no interfaces neh ... vou ver se funciona
<nntp> e 1 e 2 ou separado por virgula ou espaço ?
<nntp> espaço ta no man
<nntp> man interfaces
<nntp> lucascastro, nao tem no man ano
<nntp> lucascastro, hauehae relaxa ae eu vou da um purge no dhcp e fazer de novo
<nntp> a
<rcbdesigner> rapaz li o q vcs estão fazendo
<nntp> lucascastro, funcionou perfeito o dns-nameserver 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220 no /etc/network/interfaces obrigado pela dica mais uma vez
<rcbdesigner> qual a finalidade?
<nntp> rcbdesigner, vou ali comer uma pamonha e volto cara to fritando... aeuhae
<rcbdesigner> hehehe
<rcbdesigner> ... fritando?
<rcbdesigner> ta usando extase?
<rcbdesigner> pamonha... vc é de onde nntp ?
<luvini> meep!
<luvini> alguem ai?
<lucascastro> nntp, nem me fale, faz tempão que estou afim de comer uma pamonha.
<luvini> ae
<luvini> ajuda com dualboot windows/ubuntu
<luvini>  /comofaz
<luvini> ?
<jefferson> lucascastro, vc sabe o que esse comando faz: iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -m tcpmss --mss 1400:1536 \ -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu ele ta em um tuto do morimoto mas não tem a descrição dele no script
<luvini> O_o
<nntp> lucascastro, pamonha eh sempre bom aqui toda seman eu como hahaha
<nntp> rcbdesigner, nao mano ja passei dessa fase... to velho agora so tomo tarja preta
<nntp> luvini, qq tem o dualboot?
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrs
<lucascastro> jefferson, creio que esteja limitando o MTU da conexão entre 1400 e 1538
<luvini> entao
<luvini> tenho windows 7 instaado
<lucascastro> jefferson, 1400 e 1536
<luvini> quero fazer um dualboot
<luvini> windows e linux
<luvini> mas ao sei como faze risso no linux
<nntp> luvini, tem espaço sem particionar no disco ?
<luvini> so novato em linux ._.
<rcbdesigner> hum
<lucascastro> luvivi ?
<luvini> 40gb livre
<luvini> posso mudar o tamanho das partiçoes com o easeus partition master se precisar
<rcbdesigner> e vc quer fazer o q no linux? tipo.. programas
<lucascastro> luvini, na instalação do linux irá oferecer a opção de instalar lado a lado com win7, acho já tenha o instalado.
<luvini> hmm
<ThiagoCMC> acessar bankline sem medo...  ;-)
<ThiagoCMC> nao pegar virus... lol
<jefferson> valeu lucascastro, se eu aplicar essa regra no firewall ele vai limitar a velocidade da internet correto ??
<luvini> vo passa pro pendrive com unetbootin
<luvini> :D
<nntp> luvini, pelo livecd tu instala
<nntp> luvini, faz isso nao negocio de pendrive eh lento
<lucascastro> jefferson, não da internet.
<luvini> oh
<luvini> okay XD
<luvini> da pra instalar linux por dentro do windows? O_o
<rcbdesigner> luvini:  se der uma msg de  erro antes de começar a instalação tente formatar o pendrive em formato padrão
<nntp> luvini, vai no livecd e carrega experimentar
<luvini> sem da rboot no iso
<nntp> luvini, da boot e entra no livecd
<rcbdesigner> to avisando isso pq aconteceu num dos pcs aqui de casa =)
<luvini> entao
<jefferson> :-s vo dar uma pesquisada aqui
<luvini> XD
<nntp> luvini, de lah tu tem opçao de instalar
<rcbdesigner> fala um por vez rsrsrs
<rcbdesigner> vou sair aqui
<luvini> wubi.exe
<rcbdesigner> flw
<nntp> lol
<luvini> ?
<nntp> luvini roda o cd dando boot por ele
<lucascastro> jefferson, MTU diferente da banda.
<luvini> nao tenho CD
<luvini> so tenho ISO
<nntp> entra no live cd opçao experimentar o ubuntu
<rcbdesigner> dvd agora =)
<luvini> laptop nao le CD
<luvini> XD
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> entao faz um live
<nntp> usb
<luvini> sim
<lucascastro> jefferson, fazem isso para não estourar a conexão. Se ficar muito alto a rede estoura.
<luvini> vo faze :P
<rcbdesigner> vai pelo pendrive msm
<nntp> unetboot
<nntp> fat32
<jefferson> tipo buffer overflow ?
<rcbdesigner> boa noite ai
<rcbdesigner> flw
<nntp> boa noite rcbdesigner '
<nntp> rcbdesigner, ta cedo
<rcbdesigner> to vendo um anime
<rcbdesigner> http://www.extremeonlinebr.com/2010/11/rainbow-nisha-rokubou-no-shichinin.html
<nntp> rcbdesigner, to com um filme pra ver e o linux nao deixa
<rcbdesigner> link ai para quem tiver interesse
<rcbdesigner> hum
<rcbdesigner> será o formato?
<luvini> formatando pendrive em FAT32
<rcbdesigner> se bem q vlc le tudo
<luvini> opa
<rcbdesigner> isso luvini
<luvini> tem VLC pra linux? :D
<nntp> fat
<nntp> fat32
<nntp> tem tudo pra linux
<lucascastro> jefferson, para evitar um ataque DoS  por exemplo
<rcbdesigner> flw
<lucascastro> dar uma lida sobre MTU. http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTU
<jefferson> hmmm to lendo agora
<lucascastro> ou me servir uma bebida cafeinada.
<jefferson> valeu lucascastro, pra finalizar os numeros 1400:1536 são em bytes, Kbytes ou Mbytes
 * nntp vo tentar resolver o bo do fire
<lucascastro> jefferson, em bytes.
<Rodrigo> Olá a todos
<nntp> ola
<Rodrigo> Sou novo aki
<nntp> bem vindo1
<Rodrigo> obrigado
<luvini> ainda esta formatando...
<luvini> XD
<luvini> queria saber tambem
<luvini> alsuma possibilidade de instalar Android tambem? O_o
<luvini> ja rodai android pelo pendrive
<jefferson> valeu de novo lucascastro fazendo um trabalho de tirar o couro sobre o iptables e o pior que tive 2 dias pra poder entender o firewall :-s a ajuda aqui me ensinou bastante
<luvini> mas nao era instalado
<Rodrigo> qm ai ja tem a novo versão do ubuntu?
<luvini> quit
<luvini> voltei
<luvini> pagina tinha bugado :S
<luvini> formatado
<luvini> unetbootin iniciado
<luvini> entao
<luvini> uando acabar
<luvini> eu faço boot pelo pendrive
<luvini> e quando for instalar, eu simplesmente seleciono uma partiçao vazia?
<lucascastro> jefferson, tranquilo cara =D
<nntp> lucascastro, acho que eu entendi o firewall
<nntp> lucascastro, ta tudo fechado mano... so o squid e o ssh ta aberto.. vo fazer o teste agora
<lucascastro> nntp, você está usando DEFAULT DROP
<nntp> lucascastro, justamente... ele vai dropar tudo a nao ser que eu livbere na regra mais abaixo
<lucascastro> nntp, hehehehe agora tem que ver o que quer :P
<MarconM> boa noite
<lucascastro> nntp, também uso default drop/
<nntp> sim mais seguro e eu to querendo deixar um squid pronto aqui tmb
<nntp> cara meu lance eh estudar mesmo tem tempo que eu nao usava linux
<nntp> ja fui bom nisso... mas andei afastado
<nntp> muito tempo... agora vamos voltar de leve haha
<nntp> nao ta bom ainda isso aqui
<nntp> haha
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> nntp: e ae
<MarconM> bom galera eu to fazendo pedal sobre encomenda
<MarconM> se alguem quiser
<MarconM> =)
<nntp> MarconM, eu sou percussionista
<MarconM> nntp: ta lasca
<MarconM> aeuhauehuea
<MarconM> dae lasca
<nntp> MarconM, aeuhaue eu toco bongo e outras coisas mas
<nntp> lucascastro, agora eh squid na ideia
<lucascastro> o redirecionamento do squid é simples.
<nntp> eu ainda to conectado aqui ?
<lucascastro> nntp, sim
<nntp> entao ta tudo certo no irc pq a web ainda nao ta nao
<kernel> Ae
<nntp> kernel, salve!
<kernel> Salve madrugada
<kernel> Hehe
<kernel> 3g pega no ubuntu?
<nntp> funfa
<lucascastro> nntp, qual problema com a web ?
<nntp> o problema da web ta no iptables
<lucascastro> nntp, mas o não está navegando ou o que?
<nntp> nao abre nao
<lucascastro> nntp, quando passa pelo squid ?
<kernel> Massa vou comprar um da tim
<nntp> ja desliguei o squid pra testar
<nntp> tirei o proxy do navegador
<nntp> nada
<lucascastro> nntp, tem um redirecionamento da porta 80 ?
<nntp> web eh porta 80 e 433 certo
<nntp> tem q ser forward ?
<lucascastro> nntp, a 443 não precisa fazer.
<lucascastro> faz um upload no pastebin
<lucascastro> nntp, se você liberar todo processamento no FORWARD para sua rede local, não precisa não.
<nntp> nao to querendo que libera 1 por um
<nntp> 80
<nntp> depois msn
<nntp> e por ai vai
<nntp> eu jogo a 80 no forward ou no input ?
<nntp> no forward neh
<nntp> coloquei so aporta nao vai nao
<nntp> cara ele nao ta resolvendo o dns eu acho
<nntp> lucascastro, dns
<lucascastro> nntp, cara... mas a 80 estava liberado antes. Como está agora ?
<lucascastro> nntp, você precisa liberar o input e o forward.
<nntp> FIREFOX NAO CONSEGUE LOCALIZAR to achando que eh dns
<nntp> ele nao ta lendo o dns pra poder achar onde ta o google
<lucascastro> nntp, tenta pingar o google,
<nntp> host desconhecido
<nntp> pera que eu pinguei do servidor
<nntp> nada
<lucascastro> nntp, tentar pingar um ip.
<lucascastro> nntp, tipo 8.8.8.8
<nntp> do sv pinga da minha maquina nao
<lucascastro> nntp, isso é um problema.
<nntp> estranho d+
<nntp> agora nem sem firewall nem squid acha mais a web
<lucascastro> nntp, compartilha ai as configurações do firewall
<lucascastro> nntp, faz um save ai.
<lucascastro> nntp, tentar pigar teu modem, a partir da tua maquina.
<nntp> nossa acho que descobri o qeh
<nntp> ha
<nntp> lucascastro, que coisa cara... quando parou tudo aqui a horas atraz eu liguei uma placa de rede na usb dessa maquina
<nntp> lucascastro, tava com duas conexoes conflitantes
<nntp> lucascastro, agora o sv nao pega dns nem a pau kkk
<nntp> lucascastro, nem com o dns-nameservers no interfaces ele ta pegando o dns
<lucascastro> nntp, da um ifdown na interface e depois um ifup
<nntp> emtap
<nntp> agora o firewall q ta bloqueando tudo
<kernel> Que luta hein
<nntp> kernel, ta uma luta kkk
<nntp> lucascastro, seguinte... antes tava a wlan0 ligada aqui desliguei ta tudo up e funcionando com o fire desligado lugou o fire nem pigar nao pinga nada
<nntp> nem de cliente nem de sv so funfa o irc
<lucascastro> nntp, o protocolo icmp está liberado, para você conseguir pingar ?
<nntp> alguns sites entram outros nao
<nntp> com o fire ligado
<nntp>  so posso pingar a rede interna
<nntp> ta invertido parece
<willianalberto> boa noite, alguem aqui consegue conectar ao 3G da tim depois de atualizar para o Quantal?
<nntp> lucas vou ter que fazer o bridge
<nntp> lucascastro, mas nao eh o bridge nao... se nao o sv tmb nao iria parar de pingar com o fire ligado... eh essa politica drop maluca memso
<nntp> lucascastro, ta muito estranho isso aqui pq eu nao dou conta nem de reiniciar a rede aqui na maquina interna
<lucascastro> nntp, reiniciar a maquina e servidor.
<lucascastro> nntp, seria bom se você fizesse por parte manualmente, quando estivesse funcionando tudo 100%, colocaria no script.
<nntp> lucascastro, dou um sudo ifdown na eth0 fala que nao esta configurada
<nntp> sudo ifdown eth0
<nntp> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<lucascastro> nntp, então dar ifup
<nntp>  ifup eth0
<nntp> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<nntp> aehuaehuaeh
<nntp> bug ?
<lucascastro> a interface eth0 consta no arquivo de configuração network/interfaces ?
<nntp> nope
<nntp> agora sim
<underground> alguem em casa ???
<underground> ...
<Agitador_off> underground: provávelmente, ninguém saiu para trabalhar ainda
<underground> Agitador_off: tendi
<underground> Agitador_off: nao consigo entrar na do slack
<Agitador_off> você só adetra o recinto devidamente registrado e logado
<Agitador> underground: veja este tuto aqui http://forum.gameforum.com.br/viewtopic.php?t=37978
<Agitador> pode ser de alguma ajuda
<underground> Agitador: pra q eu vou ver tour de game ???
<Agitador> apenas abra o link e leia =D
<underground> Agitador: hum...vc q escreveu o texto ???
<Agitador> não, procurei no google um tutorial de irc para lhe mostrar e cai neste dae
<Agitador> achei este, em espanhol http://es.wikihow.com/registrar-un-nombre-de-usuario-en-Freenode
<Agitador> pronto, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UsandoIRC
<underground> Agitador: pq vc ta me mostrando tudo isso ???
<Agitador> porque você precisa registrar e indentificar-se para entrar em certos canais, como em #slackware
<underground> Agitador: vc nao lembra mais de mim nao ???
<Agitador> underground: nunca mais diga "por que você está me mostrando tudo isso"
<Agitador> soa meio estranho o.0
<underground> kk
<underground> Agitador: eu to registrado ja
<Agitador> então indetifique-se
<Agitador>  /msg nickser identify suaconta suasenha
<underground> ok
<Agitador> ops
<Agitador>  /msg nickserv suaconta suasenha
<Agitador> arre ¬¬
<Agitador>  /msg nickserv identify suaconta suasenha
<Agitador> a esta hora da manhã, meu sneuônios estão de folga
<underground> conta eu coloco oq ???
<Agitador> a conta que você registrou, se você registrou uma conta e atribuiu o nick underground a ela como nome de usuário, use underground
<underground> nick serve tbm é isso ???
<Agitador> serve, desde que ele esteja vinvulado a sua conta
<Agitador> #vinculado
<underground> foi ???
<Agitador> underground: não
<underground> cara nao estou conseguindo
<Agitador> underground: qual a mensagem que apareçe?
<underground> aparece uma pm ao lado apenas
<Agitador> uma pm? 0.0
 * Agitador se esconde, vai que a pm resolve dar uma girica
<underground> e agora cara ???
<Agitador> underground: cole a mensagem que apareçe aqui para eu poder ver
<underground> underground is connecting from *@gateway/web/freenode/session 255.255.255.255
<Agitador> é provável que você não tenha uma conta rregistrada
<Agitador> por favor, siga: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UsandoIRC
<underground> Agitador: vc nao lembra mais de mim nao...conversamos sobre guitar e tal, vc disse q tinha um sg, eu estava logado se recorda ???
<Agitador> eu lembro de você e da conversa, mas se você estava ou não logado, eu nunca verifiquei
<underground> esquece entao cara !
<Agitador> beleza =D
<underground> Agitador: satisfeito agora ???
<Agitador> underground: nunca estive insatisfeito, só procurei lhe instruir a respeito de algo no qual você ao menos parecia passar dificuldades
<Agitador> e, aliás, você logou e deslogou =D
<underground> Agitador: mas vc nem se lembrava mais de mim, achei q nos fossemos chapas
<Agitador> eu disse que lembrava
<underground> entao é server q ta com problemas
<underground> nao estou mais logado ???
<Agitador> estava, *** underground (bd2fe7a4@unaffiliated/underground) has joined channel
<Agitador> agora não está maisunderground (bd2fe7a4@gateway/web/freenode/ip.189.47.231.164) has joined
<underground> oq ta acontecendo ???
<Agitador> dai não posso precisar, talvez o pessoal da #freenode possa lhe esclarecer
<underground> Agitador: -rowling.freenode.net- [freenode-info] channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support:
<underground> ???
<Agitador> você consegue ler inglês?
<underground> ah desisto
<underground> Agitador: agora acho q deu certo
<underground> Agitador: hey vc esta ai ???
<underground> anybody here ???
<ThiagoCMC> I'm here...
<ThiagoCMC> Still wake up...
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<underground> ThiagoCMC: cara o modeo proteçao do nick serve pra q ???
<ThiagoCMC> Aqui no IRC?!
<underground> anyboby here ???
<Rudolf> aye
<underground> Rudolf: opa..prezer em revelo
<Rudolf> underground: bem vindo
<underground> Rudolf:  me diga esse kill do nick serve pra q ???
<Rudolf> underground: tirar do canal
<Rudolf> underground: KILL is used to forcibly remote a client from the irc network. It works similarly to KICK, except that a reason must be given
<Rudolf> underground: /help kill
<underground> o seu ta protegido ???
<underground> msg nickerv set secure on
<Rudolf> sim
<Rudolf> ssl inclusive
<underground> ve ai se o meu esta tbm ???
<Rudolf> underground: isso só você pode ver
<Rudolf> underground: só posso ver seu cloack
<underground> Rudolf: hum..deve ta desprotegido com ceteza hahah
<underground> Rudolf: vc consegue ver meu e-mail ???
<Rudolf>  /msg NickServ SET HIDEMAIL ON
<underground> Rudolf: esse nick é meu pra sempre ???
<Rudolf> underground: enquanto  você usar sim
<underground> o mode de segurança serve pra q ???
<Rudolf> underground: mas por exemplo, se você ficar se não me engano 60 dias sem autenticar você perde ele
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<Rudolf> sistematico: dia
<Rudolf> underground: uai, para conectar em modo seguro não?
<Rudolf> underground: você não está lendo o manual?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<underground> Rudolf: nao cara, to recebendo tudp psicografado hahha
<sistematico> Rudolf: Consegui configurar o X, acho quevou chorar de emoção.
<sistematico> hahahahahhahahahahahahahahaaha
<sistematico> Temos um comediante entre nós.
<sistematico> uhuhu
<Rudolf> sistematico: é
<sistematico> Rudolf: Dá ban logo..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<Rudolf> sistematico: desde sábado
<sistematico> Rudolf: Se tá ajudando e o cara tirando sarro.
<sistematico> Foderal.
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<Rudolf> sistematico: pois é
<Rudolf> sistematico: "kid"
<underground> Rudolf: sabe q é brincadeira né chapa
<sistematico> Rudolf: Vou sair mais tarde eu volto.
<sistematico> Abraço pro 6
<Rudolf> sistematico: até
<underground> Rudolf: mas eu sou n00b
<underground> underground: Rudolf mas compartilho de todos os ideais dos Srs: tourvads, stellmam e patrick
<underground> Rudolf: hey cara, vc esta ai ???
<Rudolf> underground: hoje to no trabalho cara
<Rudolf> underground: posso demorar a  responder
<underground> Rudolf: ok
<Sorentto> Bom dia, povo ubuntero... kkkkkkk
<underground> hi
<Rudolf> Sorentto: dia
<Sorentto> e ai Rudolf, pronto pra mais uma semana
<Sorentto> :D
<Sorentto> underground o/
<underground> Sorentto: hi
<Rudolf> Sorentto: e tem opção?
<underground> Rudolf: claro q tem, olha pra mim...de boa ouvindo dinosaur jr.
<Sorentto> underground hahahahahaha.. ess opção eu tb tenho.. mas leva tres dias para ela se oficializar como desempregado...
<Sorentto> hsuahushausa
<viniciusarq> bom dia!
<underground> hi
<Peste_Bubonica> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-443311636-mackbook-pro-i5-13-modelo-2012-perifericos-novos-_JM
<Peste_Bubonica>     Vc troca por uma bola dentinho de leite?!
<Peste_Bubonica> auhhuahuahua
<viniciusarq> ahauhauahuahua
<viniciusarq> vou oferecer uma dente de leite+kichute com 2 meses de uso!
<Peste_Bubonica> cara, na boa... esses fã boy da appe são foda
<Peste_Bubonica> acha véio, nego ofertar um note tudo disgraçado
<ThiagoCMC> 1500!!! LOL
<underground> Peste_Bubonica: vc q ta passando esse mac ???
<Peste_Bubonica> underground, 0.o?
<Peste_Bubonica> underground, mais fácil te vender um pentium 200MMX do que um MAC
<underground> Peste_Bubonica: mais ja vi vc inserir essa url mais de uma vez aqui viu, começando achar q é vc hahha
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: aviso o underground é meio troll
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: então, desconsidera
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: né CD
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: o underground perguntou para o tiagoscd se ele era crossdressing
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: mijei de rir
<underground> Rudolf:  cara eu nao sabia, achei q fosse o mesmo lance
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuehiuehieuheiuhe
<underground> Rudolf: me registri antes de ontem...sou n00b
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, q porra é crossdressing?
<underground> *registrei
<Peste_Bubonica> é um novo termo para traveco?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: por aí
<Peste_Bubonica> uhauhauha
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: be respectful
<tiagoscd> bom dia falando nisso
<Rudolf> underground: ser "n00b" não implica que vc não tenha que ter modos
<underground> Rudolf: cara...ta bom papai !
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: viu!
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, ontem tava assistindo south park.. aí, o cartman viu uma propaganda de um produto de limpeza que tirava o sangue das cuecas dele, depois dele comer um bagulho apimentado la
<Peste_Bubonica> aí, ele começou a chorar de emoção em ver o produto e tal... propaganda igual aquelas da polishop
<Peste_Bubonica> auhahuau
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: vanish
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: bom dia
<Peste_Bubonica> aí, o truta perguntou: Mas pq vc come uma coisa que faz seu (_*_) sangrar?
<underground> eu prefiro o velho beavis and butthead hahha
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, pq sou persistente,e  nao desisto por esses detalhes... ahuauhauhauhahu
<ThiagoCMC> Pimenta-de-cu'-gritar?!
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: o problema é remover o sangue
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<Peste_Bubonica> isso
<Peste_Bubonica> ele ia parar de comer o bagulho, pq tinha que ficar comprando cueca
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: vou escrever um livro
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, vc tinha q ver a propaganda do bagulho zuando os "polishop da vida"
<Peste_Bubonica> o maluco jogando sangue com uma xicara
<Peste_Bubonica> auhauhauhahuauh
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: ativação de link corporativo para dummies
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: pqp
<underground> num presta nao south park...beavis e butthead é foda !
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, mano, vai ter 2 paginas seu livro
<Peste_Bubonica> e mta gente nao vai entende-las
<Peste_Bubonica> underground, south park é massa tb
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: huheiuheiuehiueieiehiuehieh
<underground> Rudolf: nao é nao, é só pra garotos pateticos e deprimente hahha
<underground> Rudolf: ops
<underground> Peste_Bubonica: nao é nao, é só pra garotos pateticos e deprimentes hahha
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: chega de offtopic
<underground> aposto q vc nem curte jackssee ??
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: o/
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia tiagoscd
<Danniel-Lara> blz ?
<tiagoscd> beleza e por aí Danniel-Lara ? :)
<tiagoscd> fiquei devendo a ida a churrascaria lá, foi mals
<Rudolf> underground: chega de offtopic, por favor
<tiagoscd> heheh
<Danniel-Lara> tranquilo que nem agua de poço
<underground> Rudolf: cara eu descobri q vc nao é bot
<Danniel-Lara> blz sem stress
<tiagoscd> :-)
<underground> Rudolf: te tratei como um bot, fiz todas as reverencias formais a vc, e vc aceiou né
<nntp> alo base!
<nntp> bom dia!
<underground> nntp: cara pq vc se atrasa tanto pra entrar
<tiagoscd> bom dia :)
<nntp> underground, fui dormir 4h da manha meu... to cheio de pepino auqui pra resolver pra variar meu firewall ta barrando tudo e eu nao dou conta de por ele pra rodar direito
<nntp> tiagoscd, bom dia
<underground> nntp: sakei
<Rudolf> nntp: bom dia pra tu
<nntp> Rudolf, se fujao!
<Rudolf> nntp: familia
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<Rudolf> malz
<nntp> Rudolf, como foi o fim de semana?
<Rudolf> nntp: concurso publico
<Rudolf> nntp: poderia ser mais parado
<nntp> Rudolf, tranquilo cara... eu fiquei aqui fritando tivemos evoluçoes
<nntp> Rudolf, concurso eh bom
<Rudolf> nntp: não muito
<underground> Rudolf: vc prestou pra q ???
<Rudolf> nntp: mas é backup
<Rudolf> nntp: nivel fundamental, auxiliar administrativo, 1700R$
<Rudolf> nntp: bom que tem plano de carreira
<Rudolf> nntp: então vc entra por baixo mas sobe
<nntp> Rudolf, eu sei com oeh
<underground> Rudolf: cara vc é q qual localidade ?
<underground> *d
<Rudolf> underground: segredo
<nntp> Rudolf, governo eh bom que ninguem te cobra muito
<underground> Rudolf: ok
<nntp> pq Rudolf tem chefe que eh um saco
<tiagoscd> alguém daqui participou da Latinoware semana passada?
<underground> caras como eu pingo aqui ??
<nntp> tiagoscd, so do papo de buteco
<tiagoscd> nntp: curtiu o papo? :)
<underground> Rudolf: como pingo chapa ???
<Rudolf> underground: ping ip
<Rudolf> underground: /ping nick
<underground> sakei
<nntp> tiagoscd, foi bom sim... acho que voces estao bem descontraidos e responderam bem as perguntas do pessoal... mas o que mais curti mesmo foi ver a ursula.. achei ela lindas!
<tiagoscd> nntp: uheauheauehaueh
<nntp> oO
<tiagoscd> nntp: ^^
<nntp> tiagoscd, safado!
<tiagoscd> nntp: por quê safado hombre? falei nada
<tiagoscd> o papo tava massa mesmo
<underground> Rudolf: como eu sei q nick ta on ???
<underground> Rudolf: como eu sei q um nick ta on ???
<nntp> tiagoscd, foi legal mesmo vai ter esse fds novamente ?
<tiagoscd> sim, toda sexta tem
<tiagoscd> pena que não pessoalmente, hehe
<underground> tiagoscd: cara vc faz parte de clã ???
<nntp> tiagoscd, eh realmente uma pena viu... eu tmb queria aheuhaeuae
<tiagoscd> underground: não, por quê?
<tiagoscd> nntp: :)
<underground> tiagoscd: onde rola esse encontros de geeks ???
<tiagoscd> underground: nos eventos
<underground> tipow ???
<Fisico> tiagoscd: dá um /whois nick ou /nickserv info nick
<tiagoscd> geralmente neles, o último foi na Latinoware
<tiagoscd> Fisico: ?
<underground> onde chapa ?
<tiagoscd> underground: Latinoware, em Foz do Iguaçu - PR
<Fisico> vc num quer saber se uma pessoa está on aqui?
<nntp> underground, clan de tibia?
<tiagoscd> Fisico: não, acho que outra pessoa perguntou
<nntp> --- unaffiliated/nntp :is now your hidden host (set by services.)
<nntp> --- [Fisico] (~cabral@200.136.245.132) : Cabral
<nntp> --- [Fisico] #ubuntu-br
<nntp> --- [Fisico] hobana.freenode.net :Pitesti, RO
<nntp> --- [Fisico] is logged in as Fisico
<nntp> --- [Fisico] End of WHOIS list.
<Fisico> isso
<nntp> Fisico, /whois Fisico
<tiagoscd> vocês deviam aprender a pedir cloak pessoal
<tiagoscd> não custa nada e esconde o ip :)
<Rudolf> é
<underground> tiagoscd: onde rola ???
<Rudolf> underground: eu já te falei
<Rudolf> underground: não dê uma de joão sem braço
<nntp> underground, ja ta hide
<tiagoscd> sim, eu li quando explicou Rudolf
<underground> caras to falando dos enventos geeks
<tiagoscd> underground: já respondi, sugiro que leia o que escrevi
<underground> o estado chapa
<tiagoscd> underground: novamente, já respondi
<tiagoscd> viram o tapete maior massa que tinha em um estande na Latinoware? http://instagram.com/p/Q-ntM6oxLA/
<nntp> meu firewall nao deixa eu er
<nntp> ver
<Rudolf> ueheiuheiu
<underground> tiagoscd: q cliche cara...aposto q stallmam ou tourvads nao faria isso
<tiagoscd> underground: sim, mas como não sou eles faço o que quero :)
<Rudolf> underground: rapaz, de um jeito ou de outro paciência tem limite
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> O que e' Windows Azure?!
<ThiagoCMC> No Tela Azure da Morte?!  LOL
<underground> Rudolf: chapa...fica de boa
<ThiagoCMC> s/No/Nova/
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: sem paciencia por hoje?
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: o cara não agrega nada pro canal
<tiagoscd> só fica escrevendo porcaria
<tiagoscd> desde sábado tenho observado os logs
<tiagoscd> e ele não escreveu nada útil
<mvuelma> Bom dia à todos.
<ThiagoCMC> Dia
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: bom dia Marta :)
<Rudolf> mvuelma: dia
<nntp> tiagoscd, reamente vou ter que concordar... eh um cara problematico eu falei pra ele ir pro slackware
<mvuelma> Este é canal é sobre Ubuntu?
<nntp> bom dia mvuelma
<tiagoscd> nntp: pois é
<nntp> mvuelma, sim eh da comunidade ubuntu-br
<mvuelma> nntp, deveria ser pelo menos né.....
<Rudolf> nntp: o cara ficou me perguntando por que ninguém falava com ele no #slackware
<nntp> tiagoscd, o underground falou que queria um canal que falasse de linux pq esse aqui nao tava engajado eu falei pra ele que ele poderia ao menos postar algo sobre linux e nao ficar falando mal do canal
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuehieuheiuheiuehieuhe
<nntp> tiagoscd, isso eu cheio de duvida aqui ele me atormentando com o hide do irc que ele nao da conta de pedir pra alguem da staff do server... pq ele na sabe q q eh staff
<nntp> kkk
<tiagoscd> heheheh
<tiagoscd> pois é
<tiagoscd> mas agora já foi
<nntp> tiagoscd, afinal o cara nao sabe ler
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> mas e aí povo
<tiagoscd> quem tá testando o 12.10?
<nntp> mvuelma, voce usa ubuntu ?
<nntp> tiagoscd, eu to com ele aqui e com o 12.4
<tiagoscd> nntp: e tá rolando de boa?
<Rudolf> nntp: ele conseguiu pedir, segundo ele, mas não entendeu que precisava de um cliente irc
<mvuelma> nntp, sim, estou com a 12.10
<nntp> to com 2 botei o 12.10 client e 12.4 server
<Rudolf> nntp: problemático o cara
<tiagoscd> nntp: a mvuelma estava no estande do Ubuntu na Latinoware ^^
<nntp> Rudolf, infantil eh a palavra
<ThiagoCMC> juvenil...
<nntp> mvuelma, gostou da latinoware ?
<mvuelma> nntp, foi um dos melhores eventos que já fui
<mvuelma> muito organizado
<mvuelma> com palestras de conteúdo excelente
<mvuelma> realmente me surpreendeu
<nntp> mvuelma, quem sabe no proximo eu topo ir...
<mvuelma> nntp, eu recomendo a todos que puderem ir
<mvuelma> vale muito a pena
<mvuelma> nntp, e digo mais, neste ano, a participação do ubuntu-br foi show. Contamos com 6 participantes lá, 8 palestras e 1 mini-curso
<nntp> mvuelma, eh isso eh bom pra da um incentivar o pessoal a usar mais
<tiagoscd> com certeza o estande do Ubuntu foi o mais agitado do evento
<tiagoscd> :)
<viniciusarq> opa
<viniciusarq> tava lendo a conversa
<viniciusarq> tenho curiosidade de ir no evento de software livre que tem em porto alegre todo an
<tiagoscd> viniciusarq: deve estar falando do FISL
<viniciusarq> tiagoscd, isso1
<nntp> mvuelma, eu tava parado com o linux... agora voltei de UBUNTU, eu usava RH , FEDORA e OPENSUSE antigamente.... so o SUDO quem me mata tem hora
<tiagoscd> viniciusarq: a mvuelma já participa há várias edições do evento
<tiagoscd> talvez ela possa lhe dar mais detalhes
<tiagoscd> :)
<nntp> gente eu vou ali tomar um cafe e volto logo em seguida... to com um problema no meu firewall aqui e tenho que estudar iptables a fundo pra resolver.. :/
<viniciusarq> tiagoscd, com certeza!
<tiagoscd> vou tomar um café aqui
<tiagoscd> volto logo
<tiagoscd> até breve :)
<tiagoscd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9zqMLdN8_A
<drolen> Bom dia a todos
<drolen> alguem aqui usa ou ja usou o bacula ? estou tendo problema em copiar alguns arquivos de maquinas win64
<Rudolf> drolen: o problema é alguém ter usado windows64
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> Eu diria que o problema e' alguem ter usado win...
<drolen> rs
<drolen> concordo, ThiagoCMC
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<nntp> tiagoscd, tinha que rebolar pra ganhar um brinde por lah hein ? auehauehea
<drolen> voce ja uso o bacula
<nntp> muito bem vamos ler sobre iptables mais uma vez.... /o\
<ThiagoCMC> Nop... Costumo utilizar o rdiff-backup
<drolen> hum...
<drolen> vou dar uma pesquisa sobre ele
<drolen> nao conhecia esse
<drolen> ele faz backup de maquinas virtuais tambem ThiagoCMC
<ThiagoCMC> sem duvida...
<drolen> dos .vmdk
<ThiagoCMC> Mmm...
<ThiagoCMC> Bom, fazer ele faz sim...
<ThiagoCMC> So' nao sei exatamente como ficaria o diferencial neste caso...
<ThiagoCMC> tem que testar
<drolen> mas voce sabe dizer se ele faz a quente as copias
<ThiagoCMC> Infelizmente nao sei te afirmar isso...
<drolen> blz, agradeço pela informaçao do rdiff
<mvuelma> viniciusarq, o FISL aqui de Porto Alegre é um evento muito bom também, média de 7000 participantes por ano
<viniciusarq> mvuelma, estou vendo para ir ano que vem, venho acompanhando ha alguns anos e ano que vem finalmente vou!
<mvuelma> viniciusarq, puxa, que legal. não esquece de passar lá no grupo do ubuntu-br hein.
<jefferson> bom dia '-'
<Rudolf> jefferson: dia
<jefferson> :-)
<Peste_Bubonica> vixi
<Peste_Bubonica> rolou KB
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: normal
<Peste_Bubonica> o tiagoscd desceu o remo do barco no underground
<nntp> hum
<Matheus_Carvalho> BUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAAAASSSSS GAMBAZADA :D
<nntp> firewall me dando trabalho hauehae
<sistematico> Caramba, vocês já viram o uMplayer?
<omelete> sistematico,  oq é? me da detalhes
<nntp> google play so funfa se liberar a porta 5228
<sistematico> omelete: Front-End do Mplayer.
<sistematico> omelete: Show de bola.
<nntp> kernel, firewall funfando agora parece kkkk
<kernel> amem!
<kernel> kkkkkk
<omelete> sistematico,  hm... gosto do smpalyer, testar esse ai dps
<viniciusarq> nao
<nntp> kernel, tinha muita coisa errada agora to configurando as portas pra poder sair e entrar aqui eh ofuck fuck d net
<sistematico> omelete: Pelas screenshots parece bem legal.
<sistematico> fuckdnet?
<sistematico> heh
<kernel> kkkkk
<nntp> lol
<viniciusarq> bom?
<nntp> msn eh temperamental
<sistematico> MSN?
<nntp> qual a porta ?
<sistematico> nntp: Dos fundos talvez?
<sistematico> heh
<nntp> hoje to q nem o silvio santos qual eh a musica ? so que a versao aqui eh qualeh a porta?
<nntp> sistematico, lol
<sistematico> nntp: cat /etc/services
<sistematico> nntp: cat /etc/services | grep -i msn
<sistematico> Ha!
<sistematico> Faz gluglu! Faz iéié!
<nntp> sistematico, ae sim
<sistematico> nntp: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927847
<sistematico> Iéié, pegadinha do malandro!
<sistematico> huhuhuhuhu
<nntp> sistematico, msn temperamental de verdade, esse msn deve ser um hotel com esse tanto de portas
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Isso não presta.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> Eu nem uso essa falta de vergonha de MSN.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> Já volto.
<nntp> sistematico, eu to quase desistindo
<sistematico> nntp: Bandona logo.
<sistematico> nntp: XMPP na veia.
<sistematico> uhuhhuhu
<jefferson> Eita que esse ubuntu 12.10 ta meio lentinho '-'
<nntp> sistematico, eh umas dure sao os mais de 100 contatos... nao da pra abandonar de uma vez nao
<sistematico> jefferson: Crônico.
<sistematico> uhhuhuhuh
<sistematico> jefferson: Bandona, uhuhuhu..
<nntp> sistematico, ta com a flag --purge ligada hoje
<nntp> <sistematico> nntp: Bandona logo. jefferson: Bandona, uhuhuhu..
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> nntp: Meu S.O. num tem o --purge.
<nntp> bandona aeuhaeuhuae
<sistematico> graçasadeus
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> Bandono nada..
<sistematico> nntp: Olha meu cloak, sou apaixonado, esse eu num abandono nunca!
<sistematico> uhhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Meu Pai fala alguma coisa no GTalk e escreve: "intervalo" e desconecta!
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> intervalo
<sistematico> Já volto.
<jefferson> Num vou abandonar o linux por causa de qualquer coisa :-) afinal quem precisa de interface grafica quando se tem LINUX
<kaizerslawten> Bom dia pessoa
<kaizerslawten> Bom dia pessoal
<Matheus_Cavalho> boa tarde kaizerslawten
<kaizerslawten> Alguem teve algum problema com atualização direta de versão ??
<Lineu> Daekdroom: ae
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Lineu> ae Andre_gondim
<Daekdroom> Andre_Gondim não é um bot agora?
<Danniel-Lara> Rudolf:  blz ?
<Sorentto> Daekdroom http://br-linux.org/2011/nota-de-falecimento-andre-gondim/
<Daekdroom> Sorentto, eu sei.
<Sorentto> é certeza que é um dos bots antigos
<Rudolf> Danniel-Lara: supimpa
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: o underground me dando uma febre
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: sua culpa
<Rudolf> heuehiuehieueiuh
<Danniel-Lara> Rudolf: o ocorreu com o cyberpunk que esta reclamando lá no outro canal ?
<Rudolf> Danniel-Lara: foi banido
<Rudolf> Danniel-Lara: ele é sem noção
<Rudolf> Danniel-Lara: não acrescenta nada ao canal
<Rudolf> Danniel-Lara: faz perguntas repetitivas e impertinentes
<Rudolf> Danniel-Lara: não chega a ser destrutivo
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: como assim, ele está lhe incomodando?
<Rudolf> Danniel-Lara: mas chegou a perguntar ao tiagoscd se ele era crossdressing
<Danniel-Lara> Rudolf:  sei como é
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: não não
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: não me importo se ele falou isso ou aquilo
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: zueira, só me questionando
<tiagoscd> mas desde sábado o cara só fez flame no canal
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: é
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: eu ainda avisei ele que paciência tem limite
<Danniel-Lara> Rudolf: é lamentável esse tipo de pessoa
<tiagoscd> pois é
<Rudolf> duraria no ##slackware-br
<nntp> klogd nao tem mais na 12.4 em diante nao ?
<viniciusarq> queria deixar meu testemunho ai pra quem nunca testou o arch.. a instalacao dele eh na raça mas o help dele é bem direto e ajuda um monte!
<felipealmeida> buenas tardes :P
<jefferson> alguem ai conhece um link para baixar o packtet tracer pra linux '-'
<insano> link: google.com
<jefferson> insano, lol rsrsrrs achei um no google inclusive eu ja estou usando ele mas parece que é feito em fundo de quintal de tão errado e bugado que ta
<insano> hehe, acho que tem coisa melhor no linux
<AMrDan> e ai galera blz?
<insano> jefferson:   já tentou o gns3?
<jefferson> fiquei sabendo que a cisco fornece PT pra Linux só que é só para alunos de suas academias...
<jefferson> insano, Download NOW
<insano> jefferson:   se ele fornece pros alunos então já caiu na net
<omelete> j0su3,  gns, mas tu teras q procurar uma imagem pirata do ios
<AMrDan> pessoal to com um probleminha na rede, mas eh windows.. alguem pode me ajudar?
<omelete> ops
<omelete> jefferson, ,  gns, mas tu teras q procurar uma imagem pirata do ios
<jefferson> uai, é app de iphone ??
<insano> jefferson:   não
<omelete> cisco ios
<AMrDan> alguem?? :.(
<insano> omelete:   teu olho
<jefferson> hmmmm, achei um tuto no VOL aqui vo seguir ele...
<omelete> insano, ?
<jefferson> mas ai existe outro que faz a mesma coisa ?? :-))
<insano> AMrDan:   não pergunte se pode ajudar, pergunte a sua dúvida, se alguém puder vai ajudar
<insano> omelete:   ?!
<omelete> afferson
<AMrDan> jah posteiminha duvida .. rsrsr
<insano> ¬¬
<AMrDan> tenho um xp e dois win 7 starter.. nao consigo fazer eles entrarem num mesmo grupo de trabalho/domestico
<Rudolf> vish
<zecafig> muita treta
<jefferson> call the police
<Rudolf> run to the hills
<zecafig> lol
<Rudolf> AMrDan: crie o primeiro grupo no windows7
<Rudolf> AMrDan: anote a senha
<insano> AMrDan:   clica com o botão direito em Meu Computador, vai em propriedades e muda o grupo (todo mundo tem que estar no mesmo grupo), mas tem um detalhe, o w7 tem incompatibilidade com XP
<Rudolf> AMrDan: inclua o segundo, e use a senha utilizada na criação do primeiro
<Rudolf> AMrDan: depois cruza os dedos para adicionar o XP
<Rudolf> insano: ah é?
<AMrDan> Rudolf: nao consigo criar pq os dois win 7 sao starter edition
<Rudolf> insano: sabia não
<Rudolf> AMrDan: huehieuheiuheiueiuehihe
<insano> AMrDan:   pra resolver isso, tem que ir nas configurações avançadas do sistema e mudar alguns parametros
<Rudolf> AMrDan: tá explicado por que não conseguiu
<insano> AMrDan:   aproveita e instala um SO que preste
<AMrDan> Rudolf: ufah .. entao tem soluçao.. rsrsrs
<Rudolf> AMrDan: não creio
<AMrDan> nao posso ..eh do meu cunhado .. ahuhahuahuauh
<jefferson> AMrDan, instale o Slackware é facim fazer isso la :-)
<AMrDan> to no serviço do meu cunhado concertando a rede dele .. soh tenho um bootavewl do ubuntu 10.10 no meu pendrive
<insano> AMrDan:   cunhado fuleiro..
<Rudolf> AMrDan: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/Networking-home-computers-running-different-versions-of-Windows
<AMrDan> insano: vc nao tem ideia
<AMrDan> uhahuahua
<AMrDan> Rudolf: tentei isso jah .. ahuhauha
<Rudolf> AMrDan: ah, então se abraça
<jefferson> AMrDan, faz um servidor de dominios é mais seguro se for colocar na empresa
<AMrDan> Rudolf: eu criei um grupo no xp, mas os win 7 nao enxergam mais o xp
<Rudolf> AMrDan: faz sentido
<Rudolf> AMrDan: xp é véio
<insano> AMrDan:   estão na mesma mascara de ip?
<Rudolf> insano: aff, se  não estiver apanha
<AMrDan> Rudolf: claro . uhauhahuauhahu
<insano> AMrDan:   então cospe no chão e sai nadando
<AMrDan> insano: pqp serio q nao dah.. o negocio eh queeu quero compartilhar as impressoras.. mas de repente eles param de se enxergar na rede (nao sei oq acontece pq soh dou suporte aki) por isso q pensei em fazer um grupo domestivco ..
<Rudolf> AMrDan: vc tem certeza que o starter deixa fazer isso?
<AMrDan> de qq forma .. vcs sabem se tem outra solução pra compartilhar as impressorars?
<insano> AMrDan:   rapaz, já fiz isso várias vezes, só alterei as configurações avançadas do sistema
<AMrDan> pelo que eu to vendo .. tem o hamachi instalado em todas as maquinas .. mas nao sei usar
<insano> mas se tu fez e não deu certo, então não tem jeito
<AMrDan> insano: onde?
<AMrDan> insano: onde vc alterou/?
<insano> rapaz, eu só sei que fui no painel de controle e vi lá as configurações e mudei
<insano> agora não tem como eu saber, pq não tem nenhuma maquina windows por aqui
<insano> AMrDan:   o Rudolf fez uma boa pergunta... qual a versão do windows 7?
<AMrDan> insano: vc fez isso no xp ou no win 7 starter (era starter?)
<insano> starter? cara, já pesquisou para saber se o starter tem essa funcionalidade?
<insano> eu sei que o professional e o ultimate são os únicos que conseguem trabalhar em domínios, mas quanto a grupos de trabalho eu não sei se é possível com o starter...
<AMrDan> jah .. diz que ele nao cria grupo mas pode ingressar em um
<AMrDan> por isso que eu criei um grupo no xp.. pra os 7s ingressarem
<insano> e fez o que depois?
<AMrDan> tentei ingressar pelos win 7.. mas nenhum dos dois enxerga o grupo do xp ..nem o xp
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehe
<Rudolf> AMrDan: pinga?
<Rudolf> ao menos?
<Rudolf> \\ip funciona?
<insano> AMrDan:   o problema é a incompatibilidade, pesquisa aí
<AMrDan> insano: nao pinga
<insano> por ip ou por nome?
<AMrDan> insano: vou pesquisar mais e tentar aki ... se euconseguir eu posto na caaara de vcs .. ahahuhauuhahuahuauhahuha
<AMrDan> valew galera .. ateh daqui a poco :D
<insano> AMrDan:   na cara do diabo
<AMrDan> insano: por ip
<AMrDan> insano: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<AMrDan> insano: abração cara...
<insano> blz, vai lá bixo
<insano> pegar esses 50 conto aí
<jefferson> como assim preciso de imagem pirata do iOS para usar o gns3 ???
<insano> jefferson:   já ouviu falar de apt-get?
<jefferson> lol, logico véio
<omelete> jefferson,  vc qr simular router cisco?
<insano> jefferson:   sudo apt-get install gns3
<jefferson> não não quero simular uma redinha para o meu curso com router e switchs mas não necessariamente cisco
<omelete> jefferson,  então ñ precisa, só o gns já resolve
<jefferson> omelete aaata, mas o que essa imagem pirata iria fazer  ??
<jefferson> se eu quiser usar router cisco (pretendo usar router cisco futuramente)
<omelete> pra simular router/switch cisco no gsn precisa ter a imagem do cisco ios
<jefferson> hmmmm é dificil achar a imagem pirata ?
<omelete> torrent da vida
<Matheus_Carvalho> buenas cambada :D
<Matheus_Carvalho> tenham todos uma ótima segunda feira e uma ótima semana
<jefferson> insano, valew pela diquinha rapida tava vendo um tuto aqui gigante para instalar esse trem, quase que usei ele
<jefferson> internet ¬¬
<insano> jefferson:   pois é, é mão na roda
<Matheus_Carvalho> jefferson: ta precisando de alguma coisa?
<nntp> nossa meu syslog ja ta com 27megas kkk
<jefferson> imagem pirata do cisco ios para usar no gns3
<jefferson> tem ?
<Matheus_Carvalho> tenho não :(
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom gente...abraço ai a todos
<Matheus_Carvalho> to indo toma banho e ir pra aula
<Matheus_Carvalho> té a madruga
<rcbdesigner> abraço
<Matheus_Carvalho> ou até amanha
<jefferson> hmmm, okay Matheus_Carvalho ... :-) vo procurar por ai
<Matheus_Carvalho> rcbdesigner: abrass brother
<Matheus_Carvalho> jefferson: cara...se vc entrar mais a noite tipo 00:30 to por aqui....ai posso te ajudar
<Matheus_Carvalho> ou amanha de manha
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom....fuiiiiiiii
<jefferson> gns3 546413846 melhor que o pcket tracer '-'
<insano> jefferson:   tem o ns que é fodástico, dificil demais
<jefferson> tem mais O__O e eu pensando que só existe CISCO PT
<insano> já abri 10 links aqui de um monte de simulador
<insano> o ns eu já conhecia da universidade
<insano> http://ask.slashdot.org/story/10/06/05/0046201/visual-network-simulator-to-teach-basic-networking
<jefferson> :-O nuss.... vo testar mais uns 3...
<insano> jefferson:   esse parece ser bom
<insano> http://code.google.com/p/visual-netkit/
<Rangel> Boa Tarde Amigos!!
<Rangel> Alguma novidade a respeito do nosso ubuntu???
<nntp> Rudolf,
<jefferson> cara de ser bom ele tem, vamo ver funcionando..
<Rudolf> nntp: oi
<nntp> quem pode me ajudar com LOG de IPTABLES ?
<nntp> Rudolf, bom ?
<Rudolf> nntp: oi?
<nntp> Rudolf, vc sabe algo de log no iptables ?
<nntp> Rudolf, oi
<nntp> kkk
<sonecando> Ursinha
<Rudolf> na lata
<Rudolf> shouryuken
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: que doentio
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd: bah o cara entrou e ja foi banido hahahahaha
<nntp> tiagoscd, eu posso falar oi pra ursinha ?
<jefferson> rasengality ahsuahsuahsuahsaushauhs
<Ursinha> hauhauahuaha
<Ursinha> é o xuxuco, gente
<nntp> hahaha
<Ursinha> ele me elogiou em privado
<tiagoscd> se mais alguém quiser só levantar as mãos
<Ursinha> só que não
<tiagoscd> :D
<kernel> esses adimiradores da Ursinha
<kernel> :/
<jefferson> véi.............................
 * nntp eh um deles
 * Sorentto Sorentto tb
<Sorentto> kkkkkkk
 * nntp \o/
 * jefferson ¬¬
<nntp> quem pode me ajudar ?
<nntp> tem de hoje... log iptables
<nntp> tema!
<nntp> to fazendo o log aqui mas ta spamando meu syslog
<Danniel-Lara> http://www.intac.net/build-your-own-server
<nntp> alguem sabe outra alternativa ?
<Danniel-Lara> muito bom
<rcbdesigner> ,
<rcbdesigner> sei não =/
<nntp> pessoal da madruga eh mais ligado na segurança que o pessoal do dia
<nntp> :/
<jefferson> nntp, isso é verdade resolvi apresentei um trabalho sobre iptables hoje só com base nas respostas deles '-'
<nntp> jefferson, eu consegui por meu iptables mais tranquilo agora
<insano> vc quer filtrar os logs?
<jefferson> iptables é como uma mulher com TPM ¬¬
<Rudolf> nntp: iptables -A INPUT -j LOG
<nntp> Rudolf, isso ae ja fiz
<nntp> problemas
<nntp> n1 ele joga tudo no syslog
<mark06> alguém no Windows? ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<nntp> mesmo eu criando um log pro firewall ele pass ano syslog do mesmo jeito antes de ir pro log firewall
<nntp> dae eu desliguei tudo aqui nao ta logando mais nada no syslog vou ter q mudar meu iptables pra parar de logar e depois reiniciar o rsyslogd
<nntp> meu syslog ja ta com 40megas
<Rudolf> nntp: hueheiuehiueiueh
<nntp> falar a verdade eu nao gostei desse novo systema de logs do ubuntu
<Rudolf> nntp: tem que configurar o servidor de log
<Rudolf> nntp: eu uso o metalog
<Rudolf> nntp: ele separa por diretorio, e no diretorio ele rotaciona
<Rudolf> nntp: muito bom
<nntp> na pagina do iptables tem um que eles recomendam eu nao conheco eu nao tava querendo sair experimentando um por um depois vira uma zona  dureza vo da uma lida sobre esses ae depois vejo q que eu faço
<nntp> metalog neh Rudolf vamo lah
<nntp> esse ulogd nao eh bom nao ?
<Rudolf> nntp: MAS TEM QUE CONFIGURAR
<Rudolf> nntp: DEPRECATED
<nntp> Rudolf, a gente configura
<jefferson> saindo aqui, valew insano e omelete :-)
<insano> jefferson:   blz
<nntp> flw jef
<jefferson> flw nntp
<Rudolf> jefferson: falo!
<nntp> too late!
<nntp> Rudolf, entao o ulogd nao eh legal nao o bom eh esse ae metalog
<nntp> vamo ver
<Rudolf> nntp: não disse "o bom"
<Rudolf> nntp: disse que uso ele
<Rudolf> nntp: me atendeu melhor
<nntp> Rudolf, tendi
<nntp> Ursinha, qual vc usa ?
<nntp> Rudolf, lol
<nntp> Rudolf, vc vai me ajudar a confgurar ?
<nntp> Rudolf, o forum dele eh meio caido hein...
<Rudolf> nntp: o que vc quer que eu faça?
<Rudolf> nntp: xingue no twitter
<nntp> Rudolf, nao precisa ficar bravo lol mas nao gostei do forum
<Rudolf> nntp: to bravo não
<Rudolf> nntp: to no trampo mesmo
<Rudolf> nntp: ativando um link em outro estado
<nntp> embratel ?
<Rudolf> nntp: nem sei o que é
<nntp> Rudolf, embratel di optico rules
<Rudolf> nntp: funcionando
<Rudolf> nntp: os caras mandaram um equipamento desatualizado
<Rudolf> nntp: não avisaram
<Rudolf> nntp: e deus sabe que senha está nele
<nntp> Rudolf, ao menos os caras dao suporte... eu tinha o elefone da sala de maquinas da embratel do meu estado
<Rudolf> nntp: erro de planejamento
<nntp> Rudolf, quebra o pau!
<Rudolf> nntp: vai pra conta deles
<Rudolf> nntp: desde as 15h brigando com isso
<Rudolf> nntp: espero que termina até as 17:30
<nntp> Rudolf, pra falar com a embratel eu demorei 2 meses pra achar eles numa empresa que eu entrei num passado remoto
<Rudolf> nntp: embratel é tranquilo para a gente
<nntp> Rudolf, depois que eu consegui falar com eles ficou tmb... botei o diretor regional na mesa do meu chefe
<nntp> Rudolf, mas qual o problema entao ? o TI da sua empresa ?
<Rudolf> nntp: não, do cliente
<Rudolf> nntp: mandou equipamento errado
<Rudolf> nntp: não avisou
<Rudolf> nntp: e ainda faz graça
<nntp> Rudolf, quebra o pau!! e troca de cliente
<Rudolf> nntp: heuheiuehiuehiuehieh
<nntp> ninguem eh insubistituivel
 * nntp ja volto...
<Rangel> olha ai rapaz o Danniel Lara aqui tbm
<Rudolf> Laralara Laralara
<Danniel-Lara> hahahah
<Danniel-Lara> hahaha
<Rudolf> Pedro de Larala
<Rudolf> Laralara
<Danniel-Lara> hahahah
<rcbdesigner> aff kkk
 * nntp fazendo cafe laralaralaralarara
<Rudolf> Danniel-Lara: foi mal, não resisti
<Danniel-Lara> Rudolf:  tchê sem stress  heheheheh
<rcbdesigner> dando um saque no blender
<viniciusarq> rcbdesigner, mexe com 3d?
<rcbdesigner> não
<rcbdesigner> to vendo um tutorial aqui
<rcbdesigner> pq pode ajudar nos meus trabalhos futuros
<rcbdesigner> e vc?
 * nntp voltou!!!!
<rcbdesigner> vendo esse tuto basico http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOEWvugSJFk&feature=related
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> e ae fiote
<rcbdesigner> eae man
<rcbdesigner> to dando um saqque nesse video ai do blender
<rcbdesigner> tem um amigo meu q já fez algumas coisas e eu sempre fiquei na vontade
<rcbdesigner> tipo esse http://www.flickr.com/photos/digitalogicas/5593463750/in/photostream
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: tentei fazer no solid works
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: não saí do tutorial básico
<Rudolf> heuehieuheiehih
<rcbdesigner> solid é mais para lançar numa frezadora rsrs
<Rudolf> butthead
<rcbdesigner> hahahahaha
<insano> alguém já configurou servidores para serem VPSes?
<viniciusarq> rcbdesigner, rsrs mexo com 3d para arquitetura
<Rudolf> insano: já configurei servidor virtual, serve?
<Rudolf> insano: alias, tenho 4 em produção
<rcbdesigner> autocad 3d ou outro?
<insano> Rudolf:   quero criar o host de vps
<rcbdesigner> viniciusarq:
<Rudolf> insano: já tem a máquina? comprou a licensa do virtualizador?
<Rudolf> insano: já tem o DC e o acesso ?
<viniciusarq> rcbdesigner, ja trabalhei mto com max.. agora uso o modo da luxologic
<Rudolf> insano: é "só" disso que você precisa
<viniciusarq> rcbdesigner, da uma olhada https://www.dropbox.com/s/ydp0v717sdsh2s2/FINAL%20EXTERNA.jpg
<insano> Rudolf:   a máquina eu já tenho, queria saber se tem alguma maneira de virtualizar utilizando tecnologias opensource
<viniciusarq> rcbdesigner, https://www.dropbox.com/s/zl0fx7ooozbju7t/FINAL%20INTERNA.jpg
<insano> Rudolf:   penquisei aqui e achei o OpenVZ
<rcbdesigner> ele é mais leve?
<rcbdesigner> para o q vc quer funciona bem
<insano> que parece ser muito bom em isolamento e virtualização
<insano> mas queria um norte de qual o melhor, mais usado, mais extensível etc
<rcbdesigner> tenho uns amigos q fazem no sketchup msm se não me engano e depois fazem um tratamento no photoshop http://www.flickr.com/photos/urstudio
<rcbdesigner> um amigo*
<viniciusarq> rcbdesigner, eh mto bom e mais rapido no render
<rcbdesigner> saquei
<viniciusarq> rcbdesigner, mto bom o trabalho deles realmente
<viniciusarq> rcbdesigner, qnd eh projeto meu eu nao usomais... uso perpectivas a mao msm
<rcbdesigner> eles participam de concursos e tal
<rcbdesigner> galera jovem.. mais velho deve ter 26
<rcbdesigner> são 3
<insano> Rudolf:   sabe se tem alguma desvantagem de usar VPS virtualizados dentro de um único SO?
<rcbdesigner> e o legal é que eles fazem parceria com universidades da Europa e EUA.. já tiveram 4 "estagiarios" de fora
<Rudolf> insano: não recomendo opensource para algo sério
<ThiagoCMC> aahahahah
<ThiagoCMC> sorry...
<Rudolf> insano: não para ambiente de virtualização profissional
<Rudolf> insano: no máximo XEN, versão paga
<ThiagoCMC> essa foi foda....
<Rudolf> aula
<insano> Rudolf:   olha, parece ser madura a tecnologia, tem até ferramentas de backup
<viniciusarq> rcbdesigner, eh mto boa essa contribuicao de fora realmente!
<felipealmeida> o Xen baixado do site eh bugado a beca!
<rcbdesigner> é sim
<ThiagoCMC> "Aquele que não sabe que não sabe acha que sabe. Quem não tem consciência da própria ignorância se acha muito esperto e fica mais burro porque não vai atrás do conhecimento."
<rcbdesigner> é sim viniciusarq  antes q atrapalhe rs
<ThiagoCMC> Sócrates
 * nntp eh burro
<felipealmeida> eu uso o Xen, gosto dele, mas eh bugado
<ThiagoCMC> desculpe-me mas, se e' "bugado", abra um bug report relatando o seu problema...
<ThiagoCMC> O Xen e' perfect...
<ThiagoCMC> Ja' back em 2009, o Xen mata a cobra e mostra o pau...
<ThiagoCMC> Nao foi atoa que eu fix o Xen LiveCD v2.0 sozinho...   ;-)
<ThiagoCMC> fix com x mexmo.
<insano> felipealmeida:   estou procura a virtualização dentro do próprio linux para criação de vps
<ThiagoCMC> porque e' LinuX e Xen...
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<insano> procurando
<insano> achei aqui o openvz mas tô procurando mais do mesmo
<ThiagoCMC> Xen e' muito foda, ainda nao tem nada igual...
<felipealmeida> bom, como eu disse, eu uso
<felipealmeida> mas tem muitos bugs, e muitos patches espalhados
<ThiagoCMC> So' o KVM se aproxima dele...
<felipealmeida> eh bom pq o que eu preciso, nao eh tao preocupante. Mas nao quero atualizar a versao que estou tao cedo
<felipealmeida> para conseguir rodar, soh consegui depois de instalar uma versao direta do svn
<felipealmeida> git na verdade neh
<felipealmeida> e patching para usar uma versao mais nova de uma lib que nem lembro mais o nome
<felipealmeida> yajl2.0
<felipealmeida> estou na versao 4.2 ateh, menos ruim do que pensava
<felipealmeida> vai ser legal qdo VGA Passthrough ficar bala pra usar
<felipealmeida> daih devo virtualizar ateh meu desktop
<ThiagoCMC> ate' no KVM isso ja' funciona man...
<felipealmeida> "funciona" neh
<felipealmeida> cheio de patches que tem que encontrar soh deus sabe aonde, configuracao exata de placa de video, etc
<ThiagoCMC> Estes dias passei uma Radeon 5870 para uma VM no KVM...
<felipealmeida> ta certo que boa parte eh culpa dos drivers tb
<ThiagoCMC> natino no Ubuntu 12.04
<ThiagoCMC> tirei ate' um screenshot
<felipealmeida> sim, isso eh legal. Mas vc rodou um jogo pesado?
<felipealmeida> desligou a VM e fez passthrough pra outra VM?
<felipealmeida> conseguir fazer eh uma coisa
<felipealmeida> ficar realmente robusto eh outra
<ThiagoCMC> rodei so' um software na GPU... rodou normalmente...
<ThiagoCMC> fiz mil testes...
<ThiagoCMC> palinha: http://i.imgur.com/m1FMu.png
<felipealmeida> no Linux... e no Windows?
<felipealmeida> a ideia nao eh virtualizar para rodar numa mesma VM
<ThiagoCMC> Nao uso Windows.
<felipealmeida> eh virtualizar para poder fazer hotplug entre Linux e Windows
<felipealmeida> se bem que nem consigo com esse PC tb
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<felipealmeida> teria que trocar a placa mae
<felipealmeida> eu acompanho o xen-devel, e a coisa parece estar caminhando, mas longe de algo realmente robusto
<ThiagoCMC> rodei isso em uma GA-990FXA-UD7
<felipealmeida> eh uma DQ?
<ThiagoCMC> DQ?
<felipealmeida> chipset DQxx
<felipealmeida> as DPxx nao tem suporte a VT-d
<felipealmeida> nem DZ
<ThiagoCMC> essa tem IOMMU completo.
<felipealmeida> eh AMD?
<ThiagoCMC> e'
<felipealmeida> ah sim
<felipealmeida> DQ/DP/DZ eh intel
<felipealmeida> a minha nao tem VT-d
<ThiagoCMC> saquei... tb nao uso Intel...  ehhehe
<ThiagoCMC> =(
<felipealmeida> eu fiz passthrough da placa de rede, mas pra uma VM paravirtualizada
<ThiagoCMC> IOMMU e' muito legal...
<viniciusarq> nao quero atrapalhar mas posso tirar uma duvida rapida?
<felipealmeida> pode dizer a duvida, obter a resposta soh deus sabe :P
<viniciusarq> felipealmeida, rsrsrs
<viniciusarq> estou em rede aki com um win7 com hd em ntfs... eh normal ter uma taxa de transferencia local de 1mb/s apenas?
<felipealmeida> nao, nao eh normal :P
<felipealmeida> soh se vc estiver usando floppy disc com NTFS
<viniciusarq> felipealmeida, eh oq estava imagiannd
<felipealmeida> eh lento se tiveres MUITOS arquivos pequenos
<viniciusarq> tenho leitura.. consigo dar mount mas a taxa eh mto baixa...
<viniciusarq> nao nao... estou lidando com arquivos de 1,5gb
<felipealmeida> eh, nao deveria ser lento assim nao
<felipealmeida> se vc tiver um windows, talvez um chkdsk seja uma boa nele
<rcbdesigner> ele não leu felipealmeida
<felipealmeida> <felipealmeida> eh, nao deveria ser lento assim nao
<felipealmeida> <felipealmeida> se vc tiver um windows, talvez um chkdsk seja uma boa nele
<felipealmeida>  
<viniciusarq> a parte do chkdsk li rsrs
<rcbdesigner> eu acho
<felipealmeida> era soh isso mesmo
<rcbdesigner> então leu tudo =)
<felipealmeida> de resto eh possivel que seu HD esteja falhando mesmo
<viniciusarq> rsrsrs
<rcbdesigner> vou deitar aqui pq to com uma dor muscular nem deveria estar no pc
<felipealmeida> mas provavelmente o ubuntu diria se fosse o caso
<felipealmeida> atraves do SMART
<rcbdesigner> mais tarde entro
<rcbdesigner> flw
<felipealmeida> falow
<viniciusarq> rcbdesigner, flw!
<viniciusarq> pois eh... nunca deu um erro aqui só a lentidao msm!
<viniciusarq> nao tem nenhum aplicativo pra melhorar isso q eu deveria ter instalado ne?
<felipealmeida> no linux?
<felipealmeida> nao que eu saiba...
<ThiagoCMC> o comando "hdparm -tT /dev/sda" e' um bom teste para mensurar a capacidade do device...
<viniciusarq> vou testar aqui ThiagoCMC
<viniciusarq> compensa em investir na possibilidade de trocar o servidor de win para linux se tds os pcs vao ser usados com win?
<ThiagoCMC> viniciusarq, okay... para ter uma ideia, o meu HD de 250G IDE faz: "222 MB in  3.07 seconds =  72.43 MB/sec"
<ThiagoCMC> viniciusarq, acho que vale a pela estudar o Samba 4 para este caso...
<ThiagoCMC> de qualquer forma, nao confie em mim quando o assunto e' Windows.
<viniciusarq>  Timing cached reads:   1898 MB in  2.00 seconds = 949.18 MB/sec
<viniciusarq>  Timing buffered disk reads: 136 MB in  3.00 seconds =  45.28 MB/sec
<felipealmeida> eu uso um samba e NFS para servir Linux e Windows
<felipealmeida> aqui em casa
<ThiagoCMC> e' entao... O Samba 4 parece que tem um LDAP embutido dentro dele (se nao me engano), o que o deixa muito proximo do tal do AD...
<felipealmeida> eh, eu uso um samba bem simples, com usuario e senha mesmo
<felipealmeida> mas ateh o Windows suporta NFS hoje em dia
<felipealmeida> como cliente
<ThiagoCMC> de qualquer forma, nao consigo entender porque e' que ainda usam Windows em escritorios, sendo que o Ubuntu e' bem melhor, mais estaval, free, livre de virus, conf de impressoras superior, etc e etc...
<felipealmeida> agora, autenticacao eu nao faco central nao, cada maquina e pronto
<viniciusarq> ThiagoCMC, my dream auhauha
<ThiagoCMC> huAHUA
<ThiagoCMC> Uma vez o meu chefe me perguntou: Com Ubuntu consegue: 1- editar planilha? 2- Acessar Terminal Service? 3- Imprimir? 4- Ler e-mails?! Se sim, TROCA TUDO!!
<ThiagoCMC> E trocamos mais de 200 PCs com Windows por Ubuntu
<ThiagoCMC> haeuhUAEHEA
<ThiagoCMC> Os funcionarios queriam me matar!
<ThiagoCMC> hahaha
<ThiagoCMC> mas o chefe mandou.
<ThiagoCMC> E esta ate' hj com Ubuntu!
<ThiagoCMC> Desde 2006
<felipealmeida> 200 pcs?
<ThiagoCMC> acostumaram
<felipealmeida> caraca
<felipealmeida> imagina a grana que economizaram
<viniciusarq> eh muito mais pratico
<ThiagoCMC> E o cara e' judeu ainda... lol
<viniciusarq> meu pc pessoaleh soh linux
<ThiagoCMC> $_$
<felipealmeida> huahuahuahuahua
<felipealmeida> vai ver por isso que mudaram :P
<ThiagoCMC> ehehe
<viniciusarq> mas 200 pcs se duvidar nem o bill gates rsrs
<ThiagoCMC> pois e'
<ThiagoCMC> foi o maior projeto deste tipo que ja' trabelhei...
<ThiagoCMC> foi legal! Tudo em 1 fim de semana...
<felipealmeida> se o cara for querer ser certinho eh mto dinheiro em software
<ThiagoCMC> pois e'...
<felipealmeida> Windows, Office, Antivirus, etc
<ThiagoCMC> Duas coisas que eu nao gasto $_$, software e sexo... lol
<felipealmeida> huahuahuahua
<ThiagoCMC> anti-virus?! nunca usei... lol
<ThiagoCMC> isso e' coisa de Windows...
<MarconM> UeheuheUeheu
<felipealmeida> nas 200 maquinas com Windows pessoal nao usava antivirus?
<ThiagoCMC> sei la...
<ThiagoCMC> era uma zona
<MarconM> ThiagoCMC: mas tu nao sabe ja tem antivirus para linux auehauheauhaeua
<MarconM> essas empresas
<felipealmeida> sem antivirus, com gente que usa excel como agenda as vezes, eh complicado
<felipealmeida> quero dizer, com antivirus tb eh complicado
<ThiagoCMC> MarconM, sim, o anti-virus no Linux serve para limpar os arquivos para o Windows.
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<MarconM> ThiagoCMC: auehauhauheuhau
<MarconM> Agitador: ta ae safada
<ThiagoCMC> hehehe
<felipealmeida> eu uso sem antivirus mesmo no meu Windows, e as vezes pega virus
<felipealmeida> daih soh reinstalar tudo
<MarconM> Agitador: ja comprei as paradas para seu pedal wah wa
<viniciusarq> valeu povo vou pra casa tentar resolver
<viniciusarq> abc
<Agitador> MarconM: eeee
<MarconM> Agitador: agora q tu entra
<MarconM> auhauhua
<MarconM> Agitador: ja pedi as coisas para seu wah wah
<MarconM> =)
<Agitador> eu que sou muito ocupado
<Agitador> #é
 * nntp --log-level 7
<MarconM> Agitador: canal
<Agitador> eu não estou lá?
<Agitador> o.0
 * nntp --log-level 7 "The levels are, 0 emerg, 1 alert, 2 crit, 3 err, 4 warning, 5 notice, 6 info, 7 debug."
<tetacombacon> eae
<tetacombacon> '='
<tetacombacon> alguem kkk
<tetacombacon> ninguemn '-'
<tetacombacon> ata vlw '-'
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<ThiagoCMC> tarde
<nntp> BAH!
<nntp> nossa mudou muito a documentaçao do ubuntu novo pra que ta no site
<c0de_universal> serio ? ainda nem reparei :S
<nntp> olha que parece que eh de 2011
<nntp> ah ta eh de 2007
<c0de_universal> ok vou ler lá
<c0de_universal> então ja vi :D
<nntp> kk
<nntp> de 2007 pra cah muita coisa mudou
<nntp> goiás nao tem time
<Rudolf> nntp: http://www.google.com/about/datacenters/gallery/#/
<nntp> Rudolf, la funfa
<Douglas_Dreer> Boa noite
<Douglas_Dreer> por favor alguém poderia me auxiliar a instalar o drive de video (gforce 630m ) no ubuntu 12.10 ?
<nntp> boa noite
<Douglas_Dreer> boa noite
<Douglas_Dreer> você poderia me auxiliar por favor ?
<nntp> o um instante Douglas
<Douglas_Dreer> ok
<nntp> douglas vc tem que ir no site da nvidia e baixar o driver
<Douglas_Dreer> eu já tentei.
<Douglas_Dreer> fiz os seguinte procedimentos
<Douglas_Dreer> tentei vai apt-get install o ultimo drive
<Douglas_Dreer> deposi de reniciar, ele nao aparece mais a barrainha
<Douglas_Dreer> desculpe, sou iniciante no ubuntu
<nntp> veja bem voce deveria ir pelo proprio site sabe
<nntp> baixar o ultimo driver pela web no site da nvidia
<Douglas_Dreer> mas não é a mesma coisa que usar pelo apt-get ?
<Douglas_Dreer> mas mesmo assim vou fazer.
<nntp> wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/304.60/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.60.run
<nntp> seu sistem eh 32 bits ?
<nntp> ou vc instalou o 64 bits ?
<Douglas_Dreer> 65
<Douglas_Dreer> 64
<nntp> entao nao eh esse driver
<nntp> vou achar aqui o outro pra ti
<ThiagoCMC> Douglas_Dreer, nao aparece no icone "Hardware" dentro do "system settings"?
<Douglas_Dreer> diz como video desconhecido
<ThiagoCMC> Digo, icone "Adidional drivers"...?
<nntp> http://www.nvidia.com.br/object/linux-display-amd64-304.60-driver-br.html
<nntp> aqui voce pode baixar o driver pelo site
<nntp> fala lucascastro boa noite mano
<Douglas_Dreer> to apanhando ainda com esses comandos
<Douglas_Dreer> ja resistalei umas 5x o sistema por causa disto
<Douglas_Dreer> =/
<nntp> ThiagoCMC, eu uso ati e meus drivers so funcionam baixando do site
<Douglas_Dreer> mas ainda nao desisti
<Douglas_Dreer> =D
<nntp> e tem q usar os proprietary drivers se nao nao funfa nao
<nntp> drivers do fabricante
<ThiagoCMC> Eu tenho varias 7970, tudo via apt-get install fglrx
<ThiagoCMC> ou mesmo via icone...
<Douglas_Dreer> ok
<ThiagoCMC> mesmo com as nvidias... (so' tenho 1 antiga ainda...)
<Douglas_Dreer> ThiagoCMC, fiz o dowload
<ThiagoCMC> sussa
<ThiagoCMC> vale a pena testar...
<Douglas_Dreer> como eu executo o arquivo .run
<ThiagoCMC> chmod +x file.run
<ThiagoCMC> ./file.run
<ThiagoCMC> provavelmente precisara rodar como root
<ThiagoCMC> sudo ./file.run
<nntp> exato
<nntp> Rudolf, mais tranquilo por ai ?
<Rudolf> aula de estratégia e organizações
<Rudolf> meu dia só acaba as 23h
<Rudolf> depois de dar boa noite para a patroa
<Douglas_Dreer> ThiagoCMC, deu um errinho, parece que ele nao permite executar pelo x, é isso ?
<Rudolf> Douglas_Dreer: exato
<ThiagoCMC> pode ser...
<Douglas_Dreer> ok, sou inciante. como saio do x, e o que seria x ?
<nntp> o da ati deixa
<Rudolf> Douglas_Dreer: X.org é o ambiente gráfico
<Rudolf> Douglas_Dreer: as janelinhas e os graficozinhos são parte dele mas o que os define são os WM (windows manager)
<Rudolf> Douglas_Dreer: kde, gnome, fluxbox, ratpoison, etc
<Douglas_Dreer> ok,
<Douglas_Dreer> para sair do ambiente grafico, tem algum macete ?
<Douglas_Dreer> ir para o terminal ?
<Douglas_Dreer> sei al com se chama
<Rudolf> Douglas_Dreer: tente service xdm stop
<ThiagoCMC> sudo service lightdm stop
<Rudolf> Douglas_Dreer: ou isso
<ThiagoCMC> mas vai sair do irc... nao vai?!
<Douglas_Dreer> nao faço ideia =(
<Rudolf> vai
<Rudolf> logico
<Douglas_Dreer> sou nb nem me pergunte
<ThiagoCMC> ele poderia estar em outra maquina...  =P
<Douglas_Dreer> kkkkkkkkk
<nntp> ctrl + alt backspace funfa nao ? aeuhauehae
<Douglas_Dreer> nao tive essa ideia genial
<ThiagoCMC> nao mais...
<Rudolf> nntp: como se pode tirar 10 tendo a copia da prova?
<nntp> Douglas quando voce sair voce nao vai poder falar com a gente
<lucascastro> boa noite nntp
<Rudolf> nntp: muitas distros desabilitaram isso
<Douglas_Dreer> bom vou tentar
<nntp> Rudolf, tira 9,5 se nao vao achar que vc colou
<Douglas_Dreer> se der pau
<Douglas_Dreer> como chamao o xchat via terminal ?
<Rudolf> nntp: tirei 4.2
<nntp> Rudolf, nossa era facil
<nntp> Rudolf, entao o professor derrubou
<nntp> Douglas_Dreer, nao tem xchar terminal
<Rudolf> eu não colei jãozinho
<Rudolf> um dos poucos
<Douglas_Dreer> nao, tipo assim
<nntp> Douglas_Dreer, instala um bitchX ae antes
<nntp> Rudolf, eu nunca colei na vida
<Rudolf> nntp: prefiro nem ir fazer a prova se não souber
<Douglas_Dreer> se der pau na ninha placa de video, ele vai carregar a parte grafica, mas nao vai funcionar a tecla 'windows'
<nntp> Rudolf, engano a mim mesmo
<nntp> Rudolf, sou assim tmb
<Rudolf> nntp: o problema foi o mundice do professor não dar nada que deu em aula
<nntp> Rudolf, fiz uma prova de hp12c uma vez
<Douglas_Dreer> mas se eu apertar o ctrl+alt+t abre o terminal
<nntp> sem a hp12c
<Douglas_Dreer> tendeu
<nntp> demorei o tempo todo de fazer a prova pra fazer q unica questao na mao e tirei 1 acertei a questao
<nntp> Douglas_Dreer, vc tem que sair do X
<nntp> digitar sudo chmod +x nome do arquivo.run
<Douglas_Dreer> ok, isso eu entendi nntp. Estou dizendo se apos instalar o drive de video der algum problema (o que ja deu antes), o sistema vai iniciara a parte grafica, porém, ele fica travado
<Douglas_Dreer> consigo e abrir o terminal (ctrl+alt+t) mas nao sei iniciar o xchat
<ThiagoCMC> se der alguma zica, remove o arquivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf que ira entrar com o driver ndivia open source como antes...
<Rudolf> Douglas_Dreer: já tentou achar um howto na net e imprimilo?
<lucascastro> qual o modelo da placa de vídeo ?
<nntp> boa ThiagoCMC
<nntp> 630m
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<nntp> nvidia
<Douglas_Dreer> eh a placa offbord que vem no dell inspirion 5240 uma nvida 630m
<Douglas_Dreer> bom, vou dar o comandinho do mal
<Rudolf> Douglas_Dreer: hein cara, imprime o how to
<Rudolf> Douglas_Dreer: leia-o inteiro
<Rudolf> Douglas_Dreer: e depois planeje
<Rudolf> bom, trabalhar
<Rudolf> nntp: por que povo não usa "COMO FAZ"?
<nntp> Rudolf, voce diz os whotos ?
<nntp> howtos digo
<Rudolf> yeap
<wagner> Boa noite galera!
<Rudolf> wagner: noite
<nntp> Rudolf, eu acho que eles nao dao conta de procurar na web
<wagner> todo mundo baozinho ae?
<nntp> wagner, boa
<nntp> sim
<Rudolf> nntp: google?
<wagner> Existe algum doido que ja brincou com protocolo ipp?
<nntp> Rudolf, sim google
<nntp> Rudolf, podem ateh ir lah escrever e pedir pra procurar, mas nao sabe selecionar o que foi lhes mostrado
<Rudolf> nntp: complicado
<nntp> Rudolf, nao sabem escolher o que vai funcionar o que nao vai
<Rudolf> nntp: mas será que lêem?
<nntp> Rudolf, nao
<Rudolf> nntp: difícil chegar alguém aqui
<Rudolf> nntp: segui esse link, mas travei no ponto XPTO
<nntp> Rudolf, o cara tentou 5x
<Rudolf> nntp: quase que zero esse tipo de abordagem
<Rudolf> nntp: tentou o que 5x?
<nntp> Rudolf, instalar a placa de video
<Rudolf> nntp: tentou como nessas 5x
<nntp> Rudolf, lol nao faço nem ideia
<Rudolf> nntp: e quero ver na hora que ele fizer ./arquivo.run dizer que ele precisa dos headers instalados e as ferramentas de compilação
<nntp> Rudolf, ele sabe usar um apt-get ao menos pareceu
<nntp> lol
<ThiagoCMC> que trampo...
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<Rudolf> nntp: eu acho que tem os drivers da nvidia pelo apt-get direto
<ThiagoCMC> eu tb acho
<nntp> Rudolf, ele falou que tem e usou e nao deu certo
<nntp> Rudolf, ThiagoCMC por isso falei pra baixar o do site
<nntp> o meu da ati so do site funfa
<nntp> pra 12.10
<nntp> e eh um lixo
<nntp> agora esses caras aposto que quer rodar compiz com efeitos mirabolantes
<ThiagoCMC> essa nvidia 630m e' nova?!
<ThiagoCMC> quantos anos tem ?
<nntp> nao vai dar certo com drivers novos
<nntp> acho que eh nova sim
<Rudolf> nntp: deve ser, eu tenho uma de 2 anos (450 GTS)
<Rudolf> nntp: depois foi só subindo
<nntp> pois eh dae nada funciona
<nntp> lol
<Rudolf> hehe
<Rudolf> 630M é para note, alias
<nntp> isso ele falou que eh offboard que vem no dell
<nntp> fudeu ai!
<nntp> logo ele ta ai de novo so o prazo de reinstalar o sistema
<Rudolf> ueheuheiuheiuheiuehiuehieuiehe
<Rudolf> possível
<Rudolf> esqueceu da estratégia de backup
<Rudolf> nem deve ter instalado irssi ou bitchX ou weechat
<nntp> Rudolf, eu falei pra ele ligar o bitchX
<Rudolf> nntp: eu falei para ligar o irssi
<Rudolf> nntp: conhece a lenda do demônio?
<nntp> meu noip nao ta atualizando
<nntp> lenda do demo ?
<nntp> nao diz ae
<Rudolf> huhiuehieuheiuhe
<Rudolf> esquece
<Rudolf> tinha que conhecer
<nntp> Rudolf, hahaha ainda bem que eu nao conheço a lenda do caramunhao lol
<Rudolf> nntp: é desenho japones
<Rudolf> mwahahha
<Rudolf> depois procura no youtube/googleimagens
<nntp> Rudolf, manga... pode crer.. eu vou dar uma olhada.
<nntp> Rudolf, a tim eh muito lenta no 3g a 0,25 cents
<Rudolf> nntp: jisus
<Rudolf> nntp: está algo entre mangá e hentai
<nntp> vo ver aqui
<nntp> Rudolf, sao muitos capitulos
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-23
<Rudolf> nntp: são?
<Rudolf> nntp: só assiti 1
<Rudolf> nntp: alias, um filme. de 2:30
<Rudolf> nntp: e ae
<nntp> vi lah o despertar dos demo uaehae
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuehieuheiuheiuehe
<Rudolf> só b* que voa
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> eh ver um filme aqui e dormir
<tiagoscd> senhoras e senhores, boa noite :)
<luvini> oi! :D
<MarconM> boa noite
<luvini> boa noite
<tiagoscd> noite
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: noite
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: buenas
<Matheus_Cavalho> BOA NOITE GAMBAZADA...:D
<MarconM> @_@
<MarconM> Rudolf: e ae gatim =D
<tiagoscd> Matheus_Cavalho: :)
<tiagoscd> voltei
<douglasD> alguem por favor me ajuda, nao sei mais oq fazer com esse drive de video
<douglas> ola
<luvini> ajudaaaa
<luvini> to dentro da instalação do ubuntu
<luvini> como faço pois instalar em outra partição
<luvini> opção avançada?
<luvini> oi?
<luvini> alguém aí? D:
<MarconM> nao
<MarconM> Oi bom dia
<MarconM> em que posso ajudlo ?
<luvini> oi!
<luvini> :D
<MarconM> é soh tu escolher instalar em outra partição \o/
<luvini> como?
<luvini>  entro em opção avançada?
<luvini> ei
<luvini> ajudaaaaa
<luvini> :P
<Matheus_Cavalho> bom dia
<Matheus_Cavalho> dae MarconM ^^
<luvini> boa noite
<luvini> :P
<MarconM> bom ia
<MarconM> to no momento chines agora
<Matheus_Cavalho> luvini, ^^
<Matheus_Cavalho> nem fala...
<luvini> eu :D
<luvini> me ajuda
<Matheus_Cavalho> to quase fechando o zóio aqui
<luvini> pleaseee
<luvini> x
<luvini> xD
<Matheus_Cavalho> luvini, opa...que ta pegando ai?
<luvini> instalação do ubuntu
<luvini>  tá aberta
<Matheus_Cavalho> e....?
<luvini>  quero instalar o ubuntu em outra posição
<luvini> aff
<Matheus_Cavalho> outra PARTIÇÃO?!
<luvini> teclado swype do android
<luvini>  saiu errado
<luvini> xD
<luvini> sim
<MarconM> posição
<MarconM> @_@
<Matheus_Cavalho> exclui a que tu crio
<Matheus_Cavalho> cria a partição nova
<Matheus_Cavalho> e instala
<MarconM> Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii agora a p. fico seria 0.0
<luvini> swype fails xD
<Matheus_Cavalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<luvini>  estranho que só falha em português
<Rudolf> 0:53 < luvini>  quero instalar o ubuntu em outra posição
<Rudolf> ui
<Matheus_Cavalho> Rudolf, buenas tche
<luvini> em português nunca dá esses erro lol
<luvini> kkk
<luvini> ok
<luvini>  você entendeu
<luvini> ajuda ae
<luvini>  partição 1 tem windows 7
<Rudolf> ok
<luvini> tem 5 gb não particionado
<Rudolf> luvini: usa este
<luvini>  quero usar esses 5 gb
<Rudolf> sim, aponte para ele
<luvini> apontado :P
<Matheus_Cavalho> bom...to indo Ronca, peida e baba no travesseiro
<luvini> LOL
<Matheus_Cavalho> boa noite pra quem fica
<Matheus_Cavalho> e até amanha
<Matheus_Cavalho> fuiiii
<luvini> ok
<luvini>  e eu aqui
<lucascastro> luvini ?
<luvini>  euuu
<lucascastro> vai instalar neste 5gb apenas ?
<luvini> sim?
<lucascastro> apenas pra saber.
<luvini>  muito pouco?
<lucascastro> é, tem como selecionar a partição para instalar.
<lucascastro> não ?
<lucascastro> luvini, para primeiro uso e um teste, pode até ser os suficiente.
<luvini> clique duplo em espaço livre
<luvini> e agora?
<luvini>  depois tem como mudar o tamanho dá partição?
<luvini> pelo windows eu consigo mudar usando o easeus partition master
<luvini>  mas eu acho que ele não suporta EXT
<luvini> :P
<lucascastro> que dá até dar, mas é chato, ainda mais quando está instalado lado a lado com windows.
<luvini> hmm
<lucascastro> luvini, e ai alguma coisa ?
<luvini> depois eu posso reduzir o tamanho dá partição do windows
<luvini>  e aumentar espaço não particionado
<luvini> isdo ajuda?
<lucascastro> dá sim.
<luvini> okay
<luvini> agora
<luvini>  clique duplo no espaço não particionado
<luvini>  e faço oque aqui
<luvini>  tamanho ta certo
<luvini> tipo esta como lógica
<luvini>  localização esta como início
<luvini>  usar como esta journaling ext4
<luvini>  ponto de montagem não tem nada
<luvini>  em branco
<luvini> ...
<luvini> oque  eu faço
<luvini> eeeeiiii
<luvini>  ajuda!
<luvini> D:
<luvini> eeei
<luvini> :(
<luvini> alooooooo
<luvini> ping
<luvini> ...
<tiagoscd> luvini: um segundo
<tiagoscd> já lhe ajudo
<luvini> :D
<luvini> reiniciado
<luvini>  vo entra no instalador serviço
<luvini>  denovo
<luvini>  swype....
<luvini> ola!
<luvini> deu um problema no android que ficou reiniciando e nao entrava no irc...
<luvini> agora ja resolvi XD
<luvini> mas ainda nao instalei o ubuntu o_o
<luvini> oi
<tiagoscd> luvini: olá
<tiagoscd> qual sua dúvida?
<luvini> entao
<kernel> tiagoscd, fala ae
<kernel> o/
<luvini> agora que consegui volta
<tiagoscd> fala kernel , tudo beleza? :)
<sistematico> oi
<kernel> tranquilo ;D
<luvini> eu quero instalar o ubuntu em outra partiçao
<tiagoscd> olá sistematico
<kernel> diga lá sistematico
<tiagoscd> você já tem a partição separada luvini ?
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Olá meu amiguinho!
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Tudo bom?
<sistematico> kernel: Opa!
<luvini> tem 293gb ntfs com windows 7 e dados
<tiagoscd> sistematico: tudo tranquilo e por aí?
<luvini> e tem 5gb nao particionado
<tiagoscd> luvini: hmm, acho que 5gb é pouco
<sistematico> Tava testando o pf, achei que vocês não estavam me lendo!
<luvini> hmm
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<luvini> quanto voce acha que ficaria melhor?
<luvini> posso mudar esse tamanho
<tiagoscd> luvini: pelo menos uns 20gb seria interessante
<luvini> hmm
<luvini> tem 37gb livre na particao do windows
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Como diria o MC Sapão: "Tranquilão".
<luvini> >_<
<luvini> tem como mudar o tamanho depois?
<luvini> :P
<tiagoscd> sistematico: ehauehaeuaehua :)
<tiagoscd> luvini: tem sim
<tiagoscd> você pode inicializar no próprio Windows
<tiagoscd> e pedir pra mudar o espaço
<tiagoscd> sabe como fazer?
<luvini> ?
<kernel> kkkkk
<luvini> wubi.exe ?
<luvini> XD
<kernel> usa o partition wizard
<kernel> eu usava ele quando usava Windows
<kernel> se tivesse o linux ja instalado aconselharia o gparted :)
<tiagoscd> luvini: não
<luvini> eu uso o easeus partition master
<luvini> :P
<tiagoscd> você clicar com o botão direito no Meu computador
<tiagoscd> Gerenciar
<tiagoscd> aí tem a opção
<tiagoscd> Gerenciamento de discos
<tiagoscd> lá vai ter a partição Windows
<kernel> tem esse jeito ai tambem
<tiagoscd> só clicar com o direito nela
<luvini> hmm
<kernel> que o tiago está falando
<tiagoscd> e escolhe a opção Diminuir volume
<luvini> mas...
<luvini> com 5gb depois que eu instalar o ubuntu
<luvini> com atualizaçoes e tudo
<luvini> vai sobrea uanto?
<tiagoscd> bom, não tenho certeza
<kernel> tem que ser no minimo uns 10gb
<tiagoscd> mas acho que com 5gb você nem vai conseguir atualizar
<luvini> 4,8gb e o minimo
<luvini> pra que a instalaçao continue
<luvini> hmm
<kernel> mais nao da pra instalar nada
<kernel> nem atualizar
<luvini> okay >_<
<kernel> :|
<kernel> só o OS
<luvini> espera...
<luvini> vo tnta libera mais espaço antes
<luvini> brb
<kernel> o que eu nao gosto do Ubuntu tiagoscd é quando eu atualizo no netbook da mulher
<kernel> ele gera outro arquivo de kernel
<kernel> nao substitui
<kernel> vmlinux, config .. etc..
<kernel> ontem eu fui ver a partição /boot
<kernel> tinha varios deles
<kernel> tive que deletar
<kernel> :/
<tiagoscd> entendi
<tiagoscd> mas tem alguns comandos pra apagar bem fácil
<tiagoscd> só jogar no google que ele limpa tudo que tiver das versões antigas
<kernel> porque voce sabe se a partição /boot lotar
<kernel> buga tudo
<tiagoscd> sim, estou ligado
<kernel> tava dando uma olhada aqui no kismet
<kernel> programinha interessante
<kernel> hehehe
<kernel> abrindo o arquivo dump com o wireshark
<kernel> informaçoes das redes que estão ativas
<kernel> ate trafego de dados
<kernel> muito interessante!
<tiagoscd> ^^
<kernel> tiagoscd, pelo o ESSID eu tenho como saber o IP do modem?
<sistematico> kernel: traceroute/tracepath
<sistematico> faz gluglu, faz ieie
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<kernel> gluglu ieie
<kernel> AUIehauIeHAEuhAE
<tiagoscd> uehaeuaheuaehaeueha
<sistematico> alas
<sistematico> terminei essa bost*, graças a deus..
<kernel> sem mexer com traceroute nao
<kernel> cheio de parametros
<kernel> :O
<sistematico> kernel: traceroute 8.8.8.8
<kernel> sistematico, mais eu só sei o ESSID
<tiagoscd> kernel: http://superuser.com/questions/236720/how-to-find-the-ip-address-of-an-access-point-that-im-connected-to
<sistematico> kernel: Vai te falar todos os routers que tem no meio.
<kernel> tiagoscd, eu só sei o ESSID mais nao estou conectado nele
<kernel> hehehe
<kernel> eu sei a senha do modem
<kernel> mais me esqueci a senha wi-fi
<kernel> fodz ;/
<sistematico> Já te disse ali em cima ^
<kernel> sistematico, ok
<kernel> testar aqui
<tiagoscd> kernel: você sabe pegar o endereço MAC dele?
<tiagoscd> só digita
<tiagoscd> iwlist wlan0 scan
<tiagoscd> aí ele vai listar todas as redes
<sistematico> Pegadinha do malandro! ieie!
<kernel> ahiuehiua
<Ursinha> hauhauha
<kernel> tiagoscd, sei sim
<tiagoscd> aí depois só usar o comando que passei no post ali
<tiagoscd> tcpdump -i eth1 -s 0 -v -n ether host 00:0D:9D:C6:38:2D
<tiagoscd> substituindo pelo mac da rede
<kernel> oks
<tiagoscd> e o eth1 pelo seu dev de rede sem fio
<kernel> qual pacote é o do tcpdump
<kernel> tenho que instalar
<sistematico> tcpdump é brutal.
<kernel> pronto
<sistematico> Ferramenta de macho de verdade.
<kernel> kkkk
<sistematico> huhuhu
<sistematico> tcpdump -n -e -ttt -vvvvv -i pflog0
<sistematico> Eu monitoro o firewall assim.
<kernel> tcpdump: listening on wlan0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
<sistematico> Depois eu faço gluglu iêiê!
<sistematico> kernel: Deu não?
<kernel> ta processando
<tiagoscd> kernel: você não está conectado na rede?
<kernel> tiagoscd, não cara
<tiagoscd> ah, então foi mals
<kernel> te falei que nao sei a senha
<tiagoscd> acho que este comando não vai funcionar
<kernel> wifi
<tiagoscd> entendi
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> foi o que eu falei
<kernel> tipo..
<tiagoscd> mas você não pode ligar o cabo UTP e fazer manualmente?
<kernel> eu tenho a senha do modem e o ESSID da rede
<kernel> mais o modem está la em cima
<kernel> no predio
<kernel> :/
<kernel> queria saber se tem como descobrir o IP REAL atravez do ESSID
<kernel> para eu conectar nele e mudar a senha do wifi
<sistematico> Faz igual o Tom Cruise em Missão Impossível, põe a touca Ninja, notebook na mochila e sobe lá.
<sistematico> uhuhu
<tiagoscd> certo, mas o roteador está ligado na sua rede cabeada certo?
<kernel> estou em outro modem
<sistematico> kernel: É IP fixo?
<kernel> dinamico
<sistematico> Certo.
<sistematico> Então porque não conecta na rede?
<kernel> porque só tem wifi
<kernel> e a wifi nao sei a senha
<kernel> só sei a senha do modem
<sistematico> Oxi..
<kernel> pra conectar no modem
<kernel> mais tambem nao sei o IP
<kernel> porque ele muda todo dia
<kernel> graças a GVT
<kernel> :/~
<kernel> só aparece aqui o nome do ESSID
<sistematico> kernel: Plano B: Missão Impossível.
<kernel> Missão Impossivel subir no 20 andar
<kernel> é impossivel mesmo
<sistematico> kernel: Veste a touca Ninja porque é tua única saída :D
<kernel> gluglu ieie
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<sistematico> Pegadinha do Malandro!
<sistematico> Faz Gluglu! Faz IêIê!
<kernel> entao acabou minhas chances né
<sistematico> kernel: Dá, até que dá.
<kernel> pensava que tinha um programa
<sistematico> kernel: Se tu tivesse acesso a um computador que está conectado a ele fica bem mais fácil.
<kernel> que pelo MAC ou ESSID descobrisse o IP REAL
<kernel> sistematico, desse jeito seria o jeito mais facil
<kernel> mais no momento uma hora dessas
<sistematico> kernel: IP real traduz-se IP externo?
<kernel> sim!
<kernel> 187.......
<sistematico> kernel: Pelo GeoIP você acha uma região(embora eu more no MS e meu IP diga que moro no MT).
<sistematico> uhhuhuhu
<sistematico> Bem pegadinha do malandro mesmo.
<kernel> aIUHEiAeuHAE
<kernel> o que é esse GeoIP
<kernel> porque o modem que eu estou deve ser do mesmo range dele
<kernel> o meu é 177.42
<luvini> liberei espaço
<luvini> agora to com 50gb livres na partiçao do windows
<luvini> + 5gb nao particionado
<luvini> :D
<sistematico> kernel: GeoIP é uma coisa que num tem nada a ver com o seu problema: http://www.getiplocation.com/
<kernel> kkkk
<sistematico> kernel: E num te ajuda em nada tambem.
<sistematico> Bem pegadinha do malandro.
<luvini> oque? XD
<kernel> sistematico, poisé
<sistematico> ieie
<sistematico> heh
<kernel> la tem pra colocar o Ip completo
<luvini> agora to desfragmentando...
<kernel> Region Sao Paulo
<kernel> vixe
<kernel> estou em Fortaleza
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<luvini> tem que desfragmentar no linux tambem?
<luvini> lol
<luvini> oque voce ta fazendo com o ip? XD
<kernel> luvini, nao kkkkk
<luvini> ta tentando pegar sua localizaçao atravez de ip?
<luvini> O_o
<kernel> tou querendo uma coisa quase impossivel
<luvini> diga
<kernel> Pegar um Ip Externo atravez de um ESSID
<kernel> para conectar no MODEM
<kernel> e descobrir a senha wifi
<kernel> :/
<luvini> perai...
<luvini> oque e um ESSID ?
<luvini> XD
<kernel> é o nome da rede sem-fio
<luvini> hmm
<luvini> achei que era so SSID
<luvini> sem o E
<luvini> :P
<luvini> entao
<luvini> voce quer conectar num wifi oculto?
<kernel> ESSID:"gu4po"
 * luvini googled
<kernel>                     ESSID:"GVT-D923"
<kernel> é ESSID mesmo
<luvini> oh!
<luvini> entao voce tem o ESSID
<luvini> agora precisa da senha :P
<luvini> ?
<kernel> sim
<kernel> só tenho a senha do MODEM
<kernel> pra entrar nele
<luvini> hmm
<kernel> mais acho que só vai dar certo amanha
<kernel> quando eu subir lá
<kernel> com o notebook
<luvini> e se...
<luvini> voce entrar na pagina de confguraçao do roteador
<luvini> e trocar a senha
<luvini> mas precisa conectar no roteador primeiro...
<luvini> talvez pelo cabo
<kernel> claro
<luvini> :D
<kernel> mais eu nao tenho acesso via cabo
<kernel> nem sei o IP externo
<kernel> :(
<luvini> oh...
<luvini> O_O
<luvini> isso complica muito
<luvini> >_<
<sistematico> kernel: Assim..
<luvini> tem algum dispositivo connectado nesse wifi?
<luvini> entra nele e pega  ip por esse dispositivo
<luvini> se der sorte, vai da pra acessar o router ela porta 8080
<luvini> eu acho...
<sistematico> kernel: Dependo do router, nem com acesso externo você consegue.
<luvini> o meu isso veio desativado e nao tem como acessar pelo ip externo
<luvini> mas tem como ativar :P
<sistematico> luvini: Ele num tem a senha da rede.
<luvini> hmm
<luvini> entao eu nao sei XD
<sistematico> kernel: Se alguem no seu prédio tivesse usando o no-ip ou algum cliente de IP dinâmico seria fácil.
<luvini> :o
<luvini> entao...
<luvini> kernel ta usando outra rede?
<kernel> sim
<kernel> :D
<luvini> oh ok XD
<luvini> aqui se a rede falha
<luvini> eu tenho que usa a do celular
<luvini> o_o
<luvini> android :P
<luvini> quando eu for instslar o linux
<luvini> bo entra no irc aqui pelo android
<luvini> aw
<luvini> desfeagmento
<luvini> ok
<luvini> me diga
<luvini> como eu instalo o ubuntu em outra partiçao
<luvini> imagens agora seria bom :P
<luvini> falando nisso
<kernel> desfragmentar é organizar os superblocos do HD
<luvini> como da screenshot no linux?
<luvini> :o
<sistematico> luvini: Tecla PrintScreen
<luvini> sim os meus estavam bagunçados
<luvini> xD
<luvini> oh igual no windows
<luvini> ok
<luvini> :P
<luvini> agoa sobre a instalaçao...
<luvini> tem alguma imagem que me diga oque fazer?
<sistematico> luvini: http://ironhide.zapto.org/imagens/screenshots/
<luvini> 404 Not Found  nginx/1.2.4
<luvini> kkk
<sistematico>  http://ironhide.zapto.org
<luvini> http://ironhide.zapto.org/img/screenshots/
<luvini> :P
<sistematico> vacilei
<sistematico> gluglu ieie
<luvini> lentooo
<luvini> XD
<sistematico> luvini: Maravilhosos 32KBps
<sistematico> Full Throttle
<luvini> ;O
<luvini> okiii
<sistematico> Tira uns 10 pro IRC sobre 22.
<kernel> gluglu ieie
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<luvini> lol
<luvini> XD
<luvini> mas
<luvini> ainda nao to vendo
<luvini> oque eu tenho que faze
<luvini> na instalacao
<luvini>  >_<
<luvini> dualboot
<luvini> fuuuuuuu
<luvini> quero windows na primaira partiçao
<luvini> ubuntu na segunda
<luvini> e
<luvini> vo almenta o tamanho
<luvini> de 5gb
<luvini> pra 10gb
<luvini> 10gb nao particionado
<luvini> o linux vai usar esse 10gb
<luvini> como eu faço isso?
<luvini> ...
<luvini> aloooo
<luvini> ...............
<luvini> kernel?
<luvini> sistematico?
<kernel> opa
<luvini> >_<
<kernel> diga lá
<luvini> ae
<luvini> reconectei o irc :P
<luvini> alguem ai?
<luvini> ...
<luvini> ok
<luvini> desfragmentaçao ta demorando demais
<luvini> acho que nao vai termina hoje.... XD
<sistematico> luvini: http://ironhide.zapto.org/~lucas/mallandro2.jpg
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<luvini> lol XD
<luvini> booooring
<luvini> defragmentaçao nao termina nunca Oo
<luvini> O_o
<luvini> reconectado
<luvini> :P
<luvini> :o
<luvini> kernel?
<luvini> kerneeeeeeeeel
<luvini> :P
<luvini> fuuuuuuuuuu
<luvini> alooooooooooo
<luvini> ...
<luvini> nooooooooooo
<tiagoscd> luvini: pela manhã posso lhe ajudar
<tiagoscd> agora estou ocupado demais por aqui
<luvini> [tiagoscd]: :o
<tiagoscd> conecta aí pelas 8 que te ajudo
<tiagoscd> :)
<luvini> hmm
<luvini> agora sao 5am
<luvini> :P
<luvini> XD
<tiagoscd> então
<tiagoscd> mais três horinhas
<tiagoscd> aí já resolvo tudo aqui
<luvini> kkkk
<luvini> voce nao dorme nao? :O
<tiagoscd> luvini: dormir é para os fracos ^^
<luvini> hehe
<luvini> okay
<luvini> se eu ainda estiver aqui
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: o/
<luvini> me manda uma MP ou PM
<luvini> sei la lol
<luvini> que eu recebo notificaçao
<luvini> youtube time now
<luvini> .
<tiagoscd> luvini: a hora que chegar me chama
<tiagoscd> estarei aqui
<tiagoscd> =)
<tiagoscd> bom, vou trabalhar
<tiagoscd> chego aqui pelas 8 horas
<tiagoscd> hasta luego muchachos y muchachas
<tiagoscd> back :)
<Rudolf> bom dia senhoras
<tiagoscd> bom dia senhoras e senhores
<tiagoscd> convido a agradável leitura do post da Ursinha no Ubuntu-BR-SC :-)
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/revelado-o-codinome-do-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail.html
<luvini> [tiagoscd]: ola!!!
<luvini> :D
<tiagoscd> luvini: olá
<tiagoscd> :)
<luvini> [tiagoscd]: ^_^
<luvini> e entao
<luvini> :P
<luvini> opa
<luvini> espera uns 5 minutos ae, esquci de aumenta o espaço nao particionado :P
<tiagoscd> nossa
<tiagoscd> ta aí algo que não lia faz muitos anos
<tiagoscd> CyberScript
<tiagoscd> :P
<luvini> eaeeee
<luvini> voltei :D
<luvini> 12gb nao particionado agora
<luvini> :3
<luvini> alooo?
<tiagoscd> luvini: você tem que aprender a ser paciente
<luvini> XD
<tiagoscd> ficar gritando no canal não resolve
<luvini> eu sou paciente :P
<tiagoscd> imagine se fosse impaciente
<luvini> mas e que o canal parece sempre muito parado :/
<tiagoscd> certo, qual sua dúvida agora?
<luvini> certo
<luvini> instalaçao do ubuntu T.T
<luvini> 12.10
<luvini> ja coloquei ele no pendrive com unetbootin
<tiagoscd> certo, mas qual a parte que tens dificuldade? na hora de setar a partição?
<luvini> e consigo dar boot nele
<luvini> sim
<tiagoscd> então na hora que aparecer
<luvini> eu nao sei setar a partiçao...
<tiagoscd> vai em Opção avançada
<luvini> sim
<tiagoscd> aí vai aparecer uma listagem de partições
<tiagoscd> localizar a partição com tamanho aproximado de 13000 MB
<luvini> perai vo entra no android irc
<luvini> vo bootar o instalador
<luvini> entrei pelo android
<tiagoscd> certo
<tiagoscd> quando chegar na parte do particionamento avise, que aí lhe ajudo
<luvini>  ok
<luvini> cheguei
<luvini>  opção avançada
<luvini> :3
<luvini> espaço livre - 12883MB
<luvini> tiagoscd:
<luvini> hm
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> agora faça o seguinte
<tiagoscd> selecione esta partição
<tiagoscd> e clique em Nova partição
<luvini> não tem a opção
<luvini>  nova partição
<luvini> oh
<luvini>  clique duplo abriu criar partição
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> você tem quanto de memória no PC?
<luvini> hd?
<luvini> ..
<luvini> espaço livre tem 12883MB
<luvini>  total do hd tem 320.1
<luvini> tiagoscd: ok clique duplo em espaço livre
<tiagoscd> luvini: mas de memória ram tens quanto?
<tiagoscd> 1gb, 2gb, 4gb, ...?
<luvini> 2 gb de memória RAM
<tiagoscd> certo
<luvini> é o máximo que esse laptop suporta
<tiagoscd> bom, como definiu um espaço pequeno para o Ubuntu vamos deixar sem swap mesmo
<luvini> será?
<tiagoscd> então na janela da nova partição
<tiagoscd> coloca ela como primária
<luvini>  eu deixei 12gb
<luvini>  pra uns 2gb ficar pra serão
<luvini> será?
<luvini> ...
<tiagoscd> e o ponto de montagem escolha na lista a opção "/"
<luvini> oque e swap?
<tiagoscd> swap é memória virtual
<luvini> swap
<luvini>  oh
<tiagoscd> mas no caso pode fazer o que estou indicando
<luvini>  acho que eu preciso disso
<luvini> :p
<luvini>  certeza?
<luvini> okiiii
<tiagoscd> olha, se você acha que precisa pode colocar 2gb pra swap
<tiagoscd> mas o espaço tá meio pequeno
<luvini> sim
<luvini>  os dados ficam na outra partição
<luvini> ...
<luvini> vai dar diferença eu botar swap ou não?
<luvini> pode ajudar com desempenho em jogos?
<tiagoscd> olha, você tem placa de vídeo dedicada?
<luvini> swap swap swap :p
<luvini> não... sei...
<luvini> laptop
<luvini>  acer
<luvini>  aspire one
<luvini> 722
<luvini> tem uma ATI
<luvini>  com hdmi
<luvini> e vga
<luvini> mas não e removível
<luvini> então seria onboard
<luvini>  acho que não e dedicada então
<luvini> aaa
<luvini> vo fazer uma swap
<luvini>  de 2gb
<luvini> 2643MB
<luvini>  tipo lógica
<luvini>  localização?
<luvini>  início ou fim?
<luvini> oque isso quer dizer?
<luvini> :P
<tiagoscd> pode deixar no início e como primária
<luvini> tamanho 2048MB = 2gb
<luvini>  oh ok
<tiagoscd> o tipo de sistema de arquivos pode colocar como
<tiagoscd> área de troca swap
<luvini> primária?
<luvini> :o
<luvini> tamanho 2048 tipo primária localização início usar como swap
<luvini>  confirma?
<tiagoscd> isso
<luvini> cliquei ok
<luvini> criado
<luvini>  espaço livre agora tem 10835MB
<tiagoscd> cria uma nova com o espaço livre então
<luvini>  tipo?
<luvini>  primária ou lógica
<tiagoscd> primária, início, sistema de arquivos ext4, ponto de montagem /
<luvini> ok
<luvini>  criando
<tiagoscd> agora só concluir e mandar instalar
<luvini> :D
<luvini> criado
<luvini> hm
<luvini>  dispositivo no qual instalar o carregador de inicialização
<luvini> ?
<luvini> 3 opções
<luvini>  ATA Hitachi HTS54503 (320.1GB)
<luvini>  Windows 7
<tiagoscd> ATA Hitachi
<luvini> ok
<luvini>  instalar agora clicado
<luvini>  instalação iniciada
<luvini> ERRO
<luvini>  input/output error
<luvini> erro 5
<luvini> ...
<luvini> :(
<luvini> coletando informações
<luvini> o erro foi durante a cópia de arquivos
<luvini> boot pendrive
<tiagoscd> luvini: é, aí tem que gerar o pen-drive bootável novamente pra ver se fica funciona
<luvini> check disk for defects
<luvini>  iniciado
<luvini> OH
<luvini>  erro em 1 arquivo
<luvini> ok
<luvini> entrando no windows
<luvini>  vó formatar o pendrive
<luvini>  e usar o unetbootin nele
<luvini>  denovo ....
<luvini> será que o problema e o laptop que e lento ?
<luvini> daí o unetbootin pode falhar
<luvini> formatação iniciada no pendrive
<luvini>  FAT32
<luvini> hmm
<luvini> eo laptop esta quente
<luvini>  o cooler não esta na velocidade máxima
<luvini>  tem como mudar a velocidade do cooler pelo ubuntu?
<luvini> sistemático!
<luvini> :D
<sistematico> Opa.
<luvini> :3
<luvini> ping
<luvini> opaaa
<luvini> unetbootin
<luvini>  tem uma opção
<luvini>  espaço usado para preservar arquivos entre reinicializacoes
<luvini> deixo em 0MB?
<sistematico> luvini: Quer um conselho de amigo?
<luvini> hm...
<luvini> ok...diga
<sistematico> luvini: Use um disco qualquer, separado, em uma instalação limpa.
<luvini> :/
<luvini> ?
<luvini> acabei de formatar o pendrive
<sistematico> Nada de deixar Windows com 200GB, e Linux espremido em 10GB ou menos.
<luvini> oh...
<luvini> mas... >_<
<sistematico> Vai funcionar, porem, eu não te recomendo.
<luvini> bem...
<luvini> entendo oque você diz...
<luvini> mas eu ainda sou novato em linux
<luvini>  tenho muito o que aprender nele
<sistematico> luvini: Então um disco limpo seria o ideal pra você aprender.
<luvini> sim....
<luvini> mas
<sistematico> luvini: Antes, se quiser, instale o Linux em uma máquina Virtual.
<luvini> sim
<luvini>  já diz isso
<sistematico> luvini: http://www.virtualbox.org
<sistematico> luvini: Depois que estiver acostumado com ele, migre.
<luvini> mas tem lag
<luvini> xD
<sistematico> Lag?
<luvini> sim
<sistematico> Como assim?
<luvini>  o laptop não aguenta rodar VM
<sistematico> Porque?
<luvini> 2gb ram
<sistematico> O meu tbm, qual problema?
<luvini> procesador amd c50
<luvini>  fica quase impossível rodar vm
<luvini>  quero um note novo
<luvini> lol
<luvini> vou tentar denovo
<luvini>  unetbootin esta instalando no pendrive
<luvini>  quando roda do pendrive não dá lasd lag
<luvini> :3
<luvini> reiniciando
<luvini> verificando por falhas
<luvini>  nenhum erro!
<luvini>  acho que agora a instalação não falha
<nntp> bom dia!
<luvini> bom dia!
<luvini> :3
<luvini> instalação do ubuntu quase terminando
<Matheus_Cavalho> bom dia a todos
<luvini> yaaaaaaaa
<luvini>  ubuntu instalado
<luvini>  em dualboot com windows 7
<luvini>  mas em partição deferente
<luvini> :D
<Matheus_Cavalho> luvini, lol
<luvini> swype fail
<luvini> xD
<luvini>  androidzzz
<luvini> okay
<luvini>  ubuntu :3
<luvini> travo no boot? :o
<luvini> so vejo o fundo roxo...
<luvini> tentando boot no ubuntu denovo
<Matheus_Cavalho> banho == agora;
<luvini> ...
<luvini> oh
<luvini>  agora funciona
<luvini> :)
<luvini> byeeeeeee
<luvini> :3
<MarconM> 0.0
<shadowdf> fala meu povo
<Matheus_Cavalho> povo :D
<jeanalmeida28> hallo
<Matheus_Cavalho> opa
<Matheus_Cavalho> e ai jean
<jeanalmeida28> eai
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com uma dúvida sobre o que o thunderbird/icedove considera o navegador padrão...
<EduardeCalibal> Já defini o www-browser e o gnome-www-browser e não funciona.  Alguém sabe qual a alternativa que ele usa?
<FernandoBasso> Abre o gnome-control-center --> Details --> Default Applications
<EduardeCalibal> FernandoBasso, nessa tela tenho duas opções "web".
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<FernandoBasso> Já tentou "resetar" a config do gconf e dconf?
<EduardeCalibal> Não tenho web no /etc/alternatives.
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei não, modifiquei muita coisa no sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Preciso de uma alternativa.
<FernandoBasso>  rm -R ~/.config/dconf/ ~/.gconf/ e talvez algo mais. CUIDADO. FAÇA POR SUA CONTA E RISCO. (eu nunca tive problemas com isso, pois não deleta documentos do usuário, e sim arquivos de config apenas)
<EduardeCalibal> Pois é, é o que não quero fazer, apagar as configurações...
<EduardeCalibal> Estava vendo ali no gconf-editor e não achei nada com web...
<FernandoBasso> Talvez tenha que remover algo mais... Eu estou no arch com openbox, então não tenho como olhar aqui o que mais poderia ser deletado...
<sistematico> EduardeCalibal: Define como personalizado.
<sistematico> FernandoBasso: Nas opções que o FernandoBasso falou.
<EduardeCalibal> Não tenho opção para personalizar, talvez por estar rodando o gnome em modo clássico.
<MarconM> FernandoBasso: isso soh vai deletar das respectivas pastas
<MarconM> nao esquenta
<FernandoBasso> MarconM: Eu sei.
<MarconM> agora se ficar rm -Rv $.conf
<MarconM> dae a porra fica seria
<FernandoBasso> Mas um rm é um rm!
<MarconM> rm -Rv *$.conf*
<MarconM> \o/
<FernandoBasso> Eu mesmo acabei de fazer um "rm -R structs" sendo que eu queria fazer um "rm ~/ structs" ...
<EduardeCalibal> Bom...  Resolvi meu problema definindo manualmente o navegador diretamente no icedove.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou lá.  Obrigado pela ajuda.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<rcbdesigner> relou evibode
<rcbdesigner> Arch linux rodando num wm8650 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FfbnpfMGTAU
<galvao> boa tarde a todos
<nntp> olá!
<nntp> boa tarde quase noite!
<nntp> eu quero mudar meu splash image
<slacker> ...
<nntp> Ursinha, me da uma foto sua pra eu por de splash screen :D
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal, blz?
 * mwallacesd manda um alo pra todos no canal!
<tiagoscd> mwallacesd: buenas :)
<mwallacesd> asi es esto mi cuate hasta en espanol se hace porque se hace la comunicacion
<mwallacesd> buenas tardes
<mwallacesd> =P
<rcbdesigner> notícia fresca http://tecmundo.com.br/google/31716-funcionario-da-google-faz-ubuntu-rodar-em-novo-chromebook.htm
<rcbdesigner> viu isso ai MarconM
<rcbdesigner> ?
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: vi não
<tiagoscd> dar uma olhada já já
<tiagoscd> =)
<MarconM> aeyayegya
<rcbdesigner> oxi ta rindo pq? rsrs
<rcbdesigner> aff esqueci como mudar o padrão no grub
<rcbdesigner> vem cá.. como verifico qual a versão do meu grub?
<rcbdesigner> se é o grub ou grub2
<rcbdesigner> já achei
<mwallacesd> hello there!
<mwallacesd> Ta bem tranquilo aqui
<mwallacesd> Galerinha tudo na paz
<nntp> a industria do cinema soh ta fazendo filmes de terror ta foda viu
<shadowdf> e ai meu povo
<shadowdf> grande xispirito
<xispirito> shadowdf: eae
<rcbdesigner> alguém em dual-boot ai?
<rcbdesigner> como rwindows
<rcbdesigner> com*
<Klamir> eu
<rcbdesigner> tem link de um tuto mais atual de como acessar os arquivos do windows Klamir ?
<rcbdesigner> to pirando já com meu pai que não quer usar linux nem se tivesse a cara do windows
<rcbdesigner> rs
<Klamir> rcbdesigner, vc quer dizer montar a particao do win ?
<rcbdesigner> acessar... exato
<shadowdf> ou
<rcbdesigner> instalei em dual-boot e quero acessar os arquivos word
<rcbdesigner> digae shadowdf
<shadowdf> alguem sabe alguma ppa para atualizar o python
<shadowdf> ?
<shadowdf> antigamente quando eu usava dual boot, do linux > rwin não tinha pro
<shadowdf> mas do rwin > linux ai nunca descobri como heheeh
<rcbdesigner> mas to querendo fazer a linux > rwin
<tiagoscd> povo, estou com uma internet um pouco mais rápida aqui
<shadowdf> so montar o hd
<tiagoscd> alguém teria a sugestão de algo pra baixar?
<tiagoscd> :)
<rcbdesigner> não sei montar o HD
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:  filme?
<rcbdesigner> jogo
<rcbdesigner> musica
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: pode ser, só quero sugestões com nomes
<tiagoscd> ^^
<rcbdesigner> putz esqueci o nome do filme
<tiagoscd> volto já
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> vai lembrando aí
<tiagoscd> ^^
<rcbdesigner> mto bom por sinal.. melhor do ano na minha opinião.. um francÊs
<rcbdesigner> "Intocáveis"
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpwuGtn8aGA
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:  se vc não rir do início ao fim.. pode comer a bunda do xispirito
<Klamir> rcbdesigner, no Nautilus vc pode ver as partições que são identificadas pelo ubuntu. Só de clickar nela o sistema ja monta automaticamente
<rcbdesigner> ah blz
<xispirito> 0.0
<rcbdesigner> \o\
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: pareçe que você não preza pela sua vida
<rcbdesigner> momento Avenida Brasil http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GoQ7dHf_6M
 * rcbdesigner Congelado Avenida Brasil 
<rcbdesigner> Klamir:  cliquei e não foi... vou pesquisar o pq
<denilton_santos> Boa Tarde, galera
<barna> Boa
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd:  aqui tem uma lista mto boa de filmes http://filmes2011.com/
<rcbdesigner> boa
<Klamir> rcbdesigner, primeiro vc precisa identificar a partição... usa "sudo fdisk -l"
<rcbdesigner> eae
<rcbdesigner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301277/
<rcbdesigner> esse ta mais completo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301278/
<Klamir> rcbdesigner, vc tem 2 partições identificadas como NTFS ... vc pode ver pelo tamanho delas que "/dev/sda2/ é sua C:
<overlog> ae pessoal!
<overlog> buenas
<rcbdesigner> ah isso já sei
<karont> boa noite
<rcbdesigner> boa
<karont> ta sabendo alguma coisa do bug do drive Nvidia no 12.10
<Douglas_Dreer> Fala nntp, sou o cara de ontem da placa de video 630m.
<karont> conseguir instalar mas agora é a barra do unit que esconde e quando leva o mouse pra esquerda ela não aparece
<nntp> iae Douglas_Dreer beleza conseguiu instalar ?
<Douglas_Dreer> que nada brother
<Douglas_Dreer> diz que eh incompativel
<Douglas_Dreer> fiquei ate a meia noite de onte,
<Douglas_Dreer> tentei ate pelo console
<nntp> entao essa placa nao eh a 630m
<nntp> eu tava vendo a 630m eh de notebook
<Douglas_Dreer> estou em uim notebook
<Douglas_Dreer> rs
<nntp> mm
<Douglas_Dreer> meu note é o inspirion dell 14r 5420
<nntp> um dell certo
<nntp> o que a dell fala ?
<nntp> a dell tem um puta suporte
<Douglas_Dreer> cara ainda nao tentei
<Douglas_Dreer> mancada minha
<nntp> eles vao saber qual driver roda
<Douglas_Dreer> kkkk
<nntp> liga lah mano eh free
<Douglas_Dreer> to no site, vamos ver oq ele tem no site
<Douglas_Dreer> rs
<karont> nntp e os drives Nvidia tem alguma solução já
<nntp> o que a ubuntu recomenda eh baixar os drivers do fabricante
<nntp> tem uma galera desenvolvendo uns drivers por fora eu nao testei nao esse lance de pl de video eh phoda
<karont> conseguir instalar mas agora é a barra do unit que esconde e quando leva o mouse pra esquerda ela não aparece
<Douglas_Dreer> os caras tem para o windows 8 mas nao tem para o linux
<Douglas_Dreer> mancada deles
<karont> só aparece apertando a tecla super
<nntp> pede pra parar de esconder nas configuraçoes do compiz
<nntp> Douglas_Dreer, liga pra eles e pergunta
<karont> po mas gosto dela escondida
<nntp> karont, a minha fica o tempo todo ligada
<karont> tinha que funcionar a contento
<nntp> karont, ae ja pode ser bug do unit
<karont> me incomoda ela direto
<nntp> karont, ta usando 12.10 ?
<karont> gosto do navegador todo aberto
<karont> sim 12.10
<nntp> vou testar isso aqui
<karont> sabe se no 12.04 tem isso
<nntp> karont, eh experimental
<nntp> isto eh pode dar problema mesmo
<karont> nntp o Unit é experimental?
<nntp> karont, certos efeitos nele sao
<karont> hum
<karont> outra coisa que to percebendo é uma certa demora pra abrir os programas
<karont> o Firefox ou o Chrome demora um pouco pra abrir
<karont> e aqui é i5 com 8gb de mem
<nntp> ele tem que ler no hd neh os dados
<karont> é mas poxa mesmo assim
<nntp> teu hd eh de 5400 ou 7200 ?
<karont> 7200
<karont> falo pq antes eu tava usando lubuntu e não era assim
<karont> e quando era Arch linux tb
<nntp> mas demora muito karnot ?
<rcbdesigner> Klamir:  a principio consegui =)
<tiagoscd> valeu pelas indicações de filme galera :)
<tiagoscd> hora extra hoje tá foda
<tiagoscd> ^^
<rcbdesigner> hehe
<karont> nntp é uma demora que chega a incomodar pelo hardwere que se tem entendeu
<nntp> reinstala teu navegador pq o meu aqui ta rapido
<karont> já uso linux por isso pela leveza
<rcbdesigner> bug =/
<karont> é vou ver isso aqui
<karont> agora o Unit já ta bem melhor
<karont> to gostando do 12.10 apesar de tudo
<rcbdesigner> vc conserta uma coisa meleca outra.. é froid
<Douglas_Dreer> aff
<Douglas_Dreer> so atende atas as 19 hrs
<Douglas_Dreer> ou seja so amanha
<karont> nntp vc tava no 12.04
<karont> ?
<nntp> karont, eu uso os 2
<nntp> e mais um debian
<nntp> sao 3 maquinas aqui
<nntp> fora as windwos
<nntp> lol
<karont> tem muita diferença do 12.04 pro 12.10
<nntp> to tentando agora eh desbloquear meu powerbox da gvt pra por runlevel 4 nele
<nntp> karont, eu achei ele mais rapido um pouco somente... mas eu nem ando mexendo no 12.4 pq eh meu server entao eu uso ele mais de ssh
<karont> ok
<karont> nntp valeu cara to saindo aqui T+
<nntp> karont, flw ateh breve
<nntp> ssh -l
<nntp> mmm]
<nntp> como eu aumento o tempo de timeout do login ssh client ?
<nntp> ou eh o host que define isso ?
<lucascastro> nntp,  essa configuração é na parte do server.
<nntp> duro viu
<nntp> to tentando entrar no meu modem aqui
<nntp> mudar o runlvel dele
<lucascastro> nntp, mudar o runlevel ?
<nntp> sim ele ta bloqueado cara
<nntp> gvt eh sacana nessa parte
<lucascastro> mas nntp, o runlevel de que ?
<nntp> do sistem linux dentro dele
<nntp> se comprar o ipfixo ae eles liberam kkk
<nntp> pra por o router me modo bridge
<nntp> lucascastro, eh uma grande sacanagem
<rcbdesigner> cagaio
<rcbdesigner> esse captcha ta pior que hieroglifo
<rcbdesigner> xispirito:  ó só http://imageshack.us/a/img545/7483/semttulogv.jpg
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: 0.0
<xispirito> ruim em
<rcbdesigner> quem inventou isso é um.......... estudioso de língua antigas o.O
<rcbdesigner> línguas*
<nntp> ninguem que trabalha na gvt ai nao ?
<slacks> acho que não :P
<slacks> aehuaehuaea
<rcbdesigner> TVE está sem som aqui em casa...
<rcbdesigner> ta parecendo manobra política oO
<slacks> aehuahuaheua
<slacks> :P
<tiagoscd>  povo
<tiagoscd> estou saindo
<tiagoscd> não sei se devo retornar tão brevemente
<tiagoscd> talvez na quinta :)
<tiagoscd> então se cuidem, coloquem seus casacos e nada de pegar resfriado
<ibere_SP> bom frio!
<slacks> hahuah
<slacks> :P
<tiagoscd> fiz um extra hoje pra ganhar folga amanhã
<tiagoscd> quero aproveitar demais a melhor folga de todas lol
<tiagoscd> graças aos servidores que não podem parar durante o dia
<tiagoscd> viva a manutenção noturna
<tiagoscd> abraços povo, até breve
<tiagoscd> qualquer coisa mail me
<nntp> flw
<tiagoscd> noite
<nntp> boa
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-24
<nntp> kd o xisprito ?
<nntp> xispirit`, eh vc xisprito ?
<Guest95172> olá
<MarconM> Ola
<rcbdesigner> aloha
<Guest95172> estou tentando registrar um nick
<Guest95172> só que nunca recebo o e-mail de confirmação
<Guest95172> ou algo do tipo
<MarconM> Guest91535: mas nao vai
<MarconM> normal
<MarconM> isso ja era
<MarconM> "/msg nickserv register email senha "
<rcbdesigner> adorilson:  para thiago Jack é uma disparidade rs
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: mas nao é ele 0.0
<nntp> lol
<nntp> xuxuco ?
<rcbdesigner> xiu
<rcbdesigner> ai vc denuncia
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<nntp> rs
<ibere_SP> boa noite... vc viram star wars em ascii? off topic claro: http://sejalivre.org/assista-o-star-wars-diretamente-do-seu-terminal-linux/
<nntp> tol querendo alguem da gvt
<Guest95172> a molecada gosta de uma zoa
<nntp> nem gosta
<Guest95172> hahahaa
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNclbLoEPLg kkkkk massa esse star wars via terminal
<ibere_SP> alguém sabe se tem como eu mudar o tamanho da janela "editar favoritos" no google chrome?
<nntp> ibere_SP, essa eh a sala do ubuntu-br
<ibere_SP> ops... sorry.
<nntp> ibere_SP, recomendo a sala do google chrome para esse tipo de duvida kkk
<nntp> lol
<nntp> ibere_SP, to brincando
<ibere_SP> ^^
<nntp> ibere_SP, agora serio eu nao to usando o chrome
<ibere_SP> chromium?
<ibere_SP> nntp, ou ffox?
<nntp> mas ele tem muitas opçoes pelo about:config
<nntp> ibere_SP, firefox
<ibere_SP> nntp, vou checar. pq vc prefere ffox? parece mais lento para mim.
<nntp> eu partircularmente gosto do opera
<nntp> ibere_SP, firefox eh mais completo... mais aceito
<ibere_SP> nntp, about:config não funfa. seria outro comando?
<nntp> mm
<nntp> - About:network:
<nntp> vo instalar esse app aqui tu quer eh que ele aumente ajanela do historico ?
<nntp> eh isso ?:
<ibere_SP> quero q ele aumente a janela de escolher a pasta em q eu quero colocar o favorito. logo depois de clicar estrelinha, clica editar e aparece uma janela "editar favoritos". quase quadrada... pequena. queria mais comprida
<nntp> a minha editar favoritos aqui aumenta
<nntp> so ir no canto dela e aumentar
<ibere_SP> nntp, sim... aumenta. mas eu quero q ela fique do tamanho q eu deixei a ultima vez.
<nntp> bem ae acho que voce vai ter que mudar no source
<ibere_SP> nntp, hummm, entonces só com chromium, talvez...
<nntp> exato
<nntp> explora aqui
<nntp> chrome://chrome/settings/
<nntp> tem extension pra tamanho de janela mas acho que eh janela de navegaçao apenas
<ibere_SP> nntp, sim, eu vi as extensions... acho q vou ter q adaptar a esse tamaninho mesm... ou ctr + shift + o para os ceguetas como eu. ^^
<nntp> eu vi um lance aqui que muda sim
<nntp> pera ae
<nntp> cara
<nntp> faz assim
<nntp> clica com o botao direito na barra onde fica a barra de navegacao
<nntp> pede pra adicionar uma pasta
<nntp> nela voce coloca um nome e seleciona a pasta favoritos
<nntp> ibere_SP, eh uma barra onde fica PRIMEIROS PASSOS
<nntp> clica o bot direito nela e add folder
<ibere_SP> nntp, to procurando essa barra...
<nntp> ibere_SP,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzGXRfaNEzs
<nntp> ae voce clicando com o bot direito em cima d apasta que voce criou epedir pra geranciar ela abre do lado no browser
<nntp> fica show
<ibere_SP> nntp, hummmm, very nice my friend! obrigado!
<nntp> as ordens
<ibere_SP> gostei muito.
<nntp> sim fica legal eu sabia que tinha isso pq minha mae usa muito este recurso no chrome no windwos mas eu nunca tinha reparado de como ela fazia pq eu nao o uso mais
<ibere_SP> nntp, obrigado a mamãe então! ehhehhe
<nntp> tentando entrar no meu modem aqui ta brabo a gvt ta de sacanagem
<nntp> huaehae
<ibere_SP> é... to acompanhando sua luta contra gvt modem... ninguem por aqui de la.
<nntp> mesmo se tiver eh uma informaçao que acho que nao vao me passar
<ibere_SP> ihhh.... cla$$ified information
<nntp> sim
<nntp> to fazendo um nmap nele aqui
<nntp> vendo se acho uma porta mascarada de ssh
<rcbdesigner> uma amiga tb ta reclamando da gvt
<nntp> rcbdesigner, o lance eh o seguinte
<nntp> tenho uma net de 35 megas 3 de up
<nntp> a porta 80 aberta de boa
<nntp> posso montar um sv web aqui
<nntp> alias ja montei
<nntp> www.inarte.no-ip.org
<nntp> funfando
<nntp> so que eu nao posso por o router em modo bridge nem mudar a faixa de ip dele
<nntp> nem alterar certas portas e tals
<rcbdesigner> lol
<nntp> sacanagem
<nntp> ae pra poder liberar
<nntp> pq o firmware eh deles um firmware zuado que eles zuaram da sargecom
<rcbdesigner> tenho um amigo q ia bater altos papos com vcs
<nntp> pra poder liberar eu tenho que pagar o ipfixo
<nntp> descolar u hc
<nntp> dae eles mudam o runlevel do meu powerbox
<nntp> de 2 que eh user pra 4 que eh root
<nntp> com todas as opçoes
<nntp> aeuhuae
<nntp> floodei o canal
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<rcbdesigner> e eu viajei
<rcbdesigner> não entendo nada de parte técnica
<rcbdesigner> era para ter feito Análise de sistemas.. ou Ciência da computação =/
<nntp> certo
<nntp> cara basicamente a gvt cimentou minha rede
<nntp> na porta que ela quer no ip que ela quer so isso
<ibere_SP> tb não entendo muito.... mas e se pegar o firmware original e uploadar para daí tentar mudar? o risco é perder de vez o router...
<nntp> nadanao tem firmware
<nntp> so ela
<nntp> nao acha na net
<nntp> tem um cara que vende no mercado livre
<nntp> por  179 reais eu acho ou 300 reais preço de um modem memso
<nntp> e vc nem sabe se funfa
<nntp> ta maluco
<ibere_SP> nessas horas a gente dá valor ao que o rms fala... liberdade cara....falta liberdade.
<nntp> isso ae
<nntp> gvt eh a melhor net do brasil hoje so que nao da liberdade pra gene mexer a nao ser que vc pague cara por isso sendo que ela nao vai ter que gastar mais nada se te fornecer free
<ibere_SP> triste... é a história do software na veia.
<ibere_SP> e o sistema só se mantém pq a maioria consome como se fosse normal.
<rcbdesigner_> captcha me trollandooooooooo
<rcbdesigner_> fuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<rcbdesigner_> essa foi fueda
<rcbdesigner_> vou passar o print.. pera
<rcbdesigner_> http://imageshack.us/a/img189/9011/captchatroll.png
<rcbdesigner_> nntp:  olha ai
<ibere_SP> rcbdesigner, po.. vc nao tem caracteres double byte no teclado cara?
<ibere_SP> rcbdesigner, brincadeirinha... florida heim?
<nntp> lol
<nntp> rcbdesigner_, ae fica foda
<rcbdesigner_> ibere_SP:  primeira vez
<rcbdesigner_> ibere_SP:  hj tb me trolou colocando caracteres na metade]
<ibere_SP> rcbdesigner_, a 1a vez a gente nunca esquece.
<rcbdesigner_> xispirit`:  olha ai o link
<ibere_SP> rcbdesigner_, na metade ou double byte, ie, caracteres orientais?
<ibere_SP> rcbdesigner_, para mim é chines.
<rcbdesigner_> ó o anterior http://imageshack.us/a/img545/7483/semttulogv.jpg
<ibere_SP> rcbdesigner_, afe... cada vez melhor
<rcbdesigner_> kkkkkkkk
<ibere_SP> bom... boa noite para todos... e boa sorte nntp
<nntp> boa noite vo  da mais um tempo aqui acho que vou baixar um torrent lol
<ibere_SP> ^^
<rcbdesigner_> boa noite ai pra vcs
<nntp> boa
<nntp> modem gvt Linux version 2.6.16.26 #1 Tue May 22 16:34:58 CEST 201
<viniciusarq> de
<viniciusarq> dae
<slacks> coe maluco
<slacks> :D
<viniciusarq> caraca fui dar um dist-upgrade aki no meu debian e ele surto pesado auhauah
<slacks> o que houve?
<viniciusarq> parece que perdeu tds os comandos
<silvano> boa noite  a todoas .. alguem saberia me informar se o emesene é compativel com o 12;10
<viniciusarq> nem sudo service gdm stop funciona
<slacks> delet, acorda! :D
<slacks> viniciusarq, deve tá como busybox, não?
<viniciusarq> nao que eu saiba
<viniciusarq> slacks, nao que eu saiba
<slacks> fuuuuu
<slacks> haEiohjhoiAHJioAE
<slacks> tem como colar ou tirar print de algo pra que eu tente te ajudar?
<slacks> aehuhuhuhae
<slacks> se for colar algo, cola no pastebin e manda o link
<silvano> é impressão minha ou o 12;10 esta cheio de erros internos
<ThiagoCMC> Faz uma semana que estou testando o MaaS + Juju do Ubuntu 12.10... Uma semana perdida.
<ThiagoCMC> So' BUGS.
<ThiagoCMC> Ja' abri 5 BUGS...
<ThiagoCMC> Pensei que poderia usar o sistema, mas ao invez disso, so' estou encontrando bugs, um apos o outro.
<ThiagoCMC> Zoado DEMAIS.
<silvano> ta foda mesmo
<ThiagoCMC> Ja' estou perdendo a paciencia aqui...
<ThiagoCMC> :-/
<ThiagoCMC> Uma semana perdida...
<silvano> pelo jeito o 12.04  é a unica solução por enquanto
<ThiagoCMC> A Canonical devia me pagar uns Bitcoins por cada BUG que eu encontro e e' confirmado... lol
<silvano> kkkk
<ThiagoCMC> Ja' estaria rico!
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> saca so'  https://launchpad.net/~martinx/+karma
<ThiagoCMC> e' karma mesmo! ahha
<adoily> hey pessoal estou aprendendo sobre linux...gostaria de saber se a ha posibilidade de instalar apenas o kernel e sair montando o resto, só ir aprendend mesmo
<ThiagoCMC> Linux from Scratch.
<adoily> ThiagoCMC: como funcionario, pode dar uma mãozinha pra um noob
<adoily> *funcionaria
<ThiagoCMC> Se estiver ao meu alcance...
<ThiagoCMC> +)
<adoily> estou aprendendo sobre linux...gostaria de saber se a ha posibilidade de instalar apenas o kernel e sair montando o resto, só pra ir aprendend mesmo
<ThiagoCMC> O melhor projeto para aprender isso e' o http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<adoily> ok
<Matheus_Cavalho> boa noite a todos
<ThiagoCMC> noite
<jean_almeida> um programa bom para gravar a imagem iso do linux no pendriver?
<MarconM> jean_almeida: windows ou linux
<MarconM> programa par Ruindows ou linux
<jean_almeida> ruindows, quero migrar
<nntp> deluge eh terrivel
<nntp> transmission da de 10 nele
<nntp> vo domrmir boa noite pra quem fica!!
<Matheus_Cavalho> nntp, buenas
<Matheus_Cavalho> eu não aguento mais aqui
<Matheus_Cavalho> mas to com preguiça de ir deitar
<nntp> Matheus_Cavalho, vai que o amanha eh melhor
<Matheus_Cavalho> impossivel
<Matheus_Cavalho> tenho prova de portugues
<Matheus_Cavalho> ¬¬
<nntp> haha
<nntp> boa noite... mais um motivo pra dormir... portugues eh linguagem de programçao tmb kkk
<nntp> fui
<jean_almeida> sem minha resposta
<jean_almeida> adeus linux
<ThiagoCMC> adeus...
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<Fisico> Rudolf:  sei q não há mais tempo, mas acrescente mais uma naquelas lá
<Rudolf> Fisico: porra
<Fisico> Rudolf: num guento mais
<viniciusarq> bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<viniciusarq> Rudolf, escuta ontem fui instalar o lubuntu em um pc de casa e instalei pelo alternate install...
<viniciusarq> Rudolf, correu tudo bem mas nem o lightdm, gdm inicia...
<viniciusarq> Rudolf, alias eu acho que inicia mas cai numa tela preta
<viniciusarq> Rudolf, minha "placa de video", se é que da pra chamar assim, é uma VIA, acha que pode ser problema de driver?
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: certeza
<viniciusarq> Rudolf, o mesmo pc com debian+lxde foi tranquilo... imaginei que com o lubuntu ia ser o mesmo rsrs
<ThiagoCMC> Dia!
<viniciusarq> ThiagoCMC, dia!
<viniciusarq> Rudolf, sabe que driver posso usar para placas vga VIA?
<MarconM> dia
<ThiagoCMC> viniciusarq, passe para o Linux, durante o boot, a opcao: nomodeset
<ThiagoCMC> para ver...
<MarconM> ThiagoCMC: o que essa opção faz ;
<ThiagoCMC> desativa o KMS...
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<ThiagoCMC> Que e' um modo de configuracao de video gerido dentro do Kernel...
<ThiagoCMC> KMS (Kernel Mode Setting)
<MarconM> seo
<MarconM> blz
<viniciusarq> ThiagoCMC, vou tentar isso!
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<MarconM> onem instalei fedora + xfce
<MarconM> fico bom
<MarconM> agora vou instalar o cinammon
<MarconM> para tester
<viniciusarq> ThiagoCMC, se nao der certo sugere algum driver?
<ThiagoCMC> Mmm... Hoje em dia (Ubuntu 12.04 / 12.10), ja' tem todos os melhores drivers disponiveis nativo...
<ThiagoCMC> De qualquer forma
<ThiagoCMC> para te ajudar melhor
<ThiagoCMC> seria legal ver a saida do comando "lspci"
<ThiagoCMC> BTW
<ThiagoCMC> voce consegue ver o console modo texto?
<ThiagoCMC> e so' o grafico que nao entra?
<ThiagoCMC> ou nao aparece nada? Tudo preto?
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: tentou startx?
<Rudolf> rsrsr
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<viniciusarq> ThiagoCMC, lspci da VGA: VIA k8b800
<viniciusarq> ele da boot e na hra de aparecer o lightdm a tela fica preta e eu tenho q ir pra tty1
<viniciusarq> Rudolf, nem startx nem sudo service lightdm restart/start funcionam
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: "não funcionam" não nos ajuda a te ajudar
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: qual o erro ?
<viniciusarq> Rudolf, desculpa, a tela fica preta do mesmo jeito
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<viniciusarq> o startx pula o session manager?
<viniciusarq> Rudolf, vou fazer isso
<Rudolf> viniciusarq: ele abre o X direto no que estiver no ~/.xinitrc
<nntp> bom dia bom dia
<liberie> dia
<Rudolf> dia
<ThiagoCMC> dia
<nntp> feriado aqui eh tedioso
<liberie> onde
<licio> tem que ser muito sistematico para ser um freebsd lover :)
<liberie> nem tanto
<Rudolf> liberie: concordo
<ajuda> alguem pode me ajudar aqui ?
<liberie> falando o problema fica mais facil de alguem com experiencia na area do seu problema
<Rudolf> ajuda: você com certeza pode se ajudar nos ajudando a te ajudar indo direto ao problema e  não pergutando
<liberie> te ajudar
<ajuda> sera q alguem pode me ajudar ???
<Rudolf> ajuda: será?
<ajuda> eu instalei o ubuntu aqui no virtualbox e preciso instalar os add, nao sei como se faz no terminal
<ajuda> obs...a imaguem iso dele ja esta no "media
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> era soh q faltava
<MarconM> Rudolf: ubuntu-br deveria ser help-br
<MarconM> auehauheuaea
<Rudolf> ajuda: precisa instalar o que?
<MarconM> Rudolf: instalando OpenBSD com Openbox
<ajuda> os addicinais VM
<ajuda> a imagem iso ja esta no "media"
<ajuda> MarconM: nao é pra isso q serve esse canal ???
<MarconM> ubuntu sim
<MarconM> nao vbox
<ajuda> entao...da no mesmo, só esta virtualizaado
<Rudolf> ajuda: você chegou a procurar ou ler algum manual?
<Rudolf> ajuda: você necessita montar a iso de dentro do sistema virtual
<Rudolf> ajuda: e copiar os arquivos
<liberie> todos esquecem do manuel
<Rudolf> ajuda: instalando-os em seguida
<sistematico> Ele quer o virtualbox-guest-additions
<sistematico> Ou algo assim.
<ajuda> entao...ele ja esta no diretoria media, mas nao sei como precede no lixux a intalaçao
<ajuda> *instalçao
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> ajuda: No próprio menu do VirtualBox tem a opção.
<sistematico> ajuda: Entendeu?
<ajuda> no meu nao tem...ele requer instalaçao via terminal
<Rudolf> sistematico: eu sei
<Sorentto> dia. povo.. tudo certo????
<Sorentto> quase horario de almoço.. ooo blz
<ajuda> ele ja esta dentro do diretorio "media" só q depois dai nao sei mas como se faz...sinto falta do "exe"
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkk
<galvao> bom dia
<sistematico> ajuda: Leu o que eu escrevi?
<ajuda> sim, eu li
<sistematico> ajuda: Não precisa nada disso que você está dizendo, apenas clique no item no menu.
<ajuda> o meu nao dispoe desse recurso...vc nao sabe fazer via terminal ???
<sistematico> ajuda: mount -o loop imagem.iso /dir
<Rudolf> ajuda: já te falei como faz
<Rudolf> ajuda: monta a iso, copia para seu computador e instala a partir do arquivo copiado
<Rudolf> sistematico: provavelmente a iso está no cdrom virtual
<ajuda> eu copio do media pra onde ???
<Rudolf> ajuda: pra onde vc quiser, mas dentro da maquina virtual
<ajuda> exato
<ajuda> deve ter um diretorio correto pra isso...nao ???
<sistematico> Vou nessa, valeu.
<galvao> Rudolf, vc sabe pq ainda os navegadores chrome e firefox nao usam a barra de rolagem do ubuntu??
<Rudolf> galvao: não uso ubuntu logo não conheço essa barra de rolagem do ubuntu
<galvao> Rudolf, qual vc usa?
<Rudolf> ajuda: nao, por que vc vai apenas copiar o instalador, não a instalação
<Rudolf> galvao: gentoo
<galvao> Nunca ouvi falr
<ajuda> Rudolf: ah sim...e vc pode me dizer qual é o comando q se da no linux pra instalaçao ???
<Rudolf> ajuda: se bem me lembro ./install
<Rudolf> galvao: www.gentoo.org
<Sorentto> alguem aqui trabalha com freeRadius?
<ajuda> ok
<Rudolf> Sorentto: DEUS ME LIVRE
<galvao> Rudolf, entrei aqui to dando uma olhada
<Sorentto> hahaha Rudolf eu acho que vc iria adora trampar aqui
<Sorentto> shuahsuah
<Sorentto> ja é a segunda
<Rudolf> Sorentto: isso aí é coisa do demo
<Sorentto> hushaushuahusahs
<Sorentto> pior que eu trabalho perto dele
<Sorentto> hsuahusha
<Sorentto> e tem uma merda de erro aqui que tá me tirando a paciencia
<Rudolf> ajuda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools
<Rudolf> ajuda: leia, mas atente-se a versão do ubuntu utilizada na instalação
<ajuda> Rudolf: vc pode me dizer como instalar um cliente irc apartir do apt-get ?
<Sorentto> tem o x-chat
<Rudolf> ajuda: apt-get install cliente_irc (onde cliente_irc você substitui por irssi, weechat, xchat, kirc, quassel, etc)
<Matheus_Cavalho> Bom dia gambazada =D
<Matheus_Cavalho> Rudolf, qual vc indicaria para cliente_irc?
<Sorentto> dia -.-
<ajuda> Rudolf: qual devo usar ????
<Rudolf> Matheus_Cavalho: eu ñ indico nenhum, mas uso irss
<Rudolf> ajuda: o que vc quiser
<Matheus_Cavalho> uhauhauhauha
<ajuda> ok
<Rudolf> Matheus_Cavalho: irssi
<Rudolf> Matheus_Cavalho: eu não indico por que o que é bom pra mim, pode não ser bom para você
<Rudolf> Matheus_Cavalho: dae tu vem e me fala, "AH irssi é uma M*"
<Rudolf> Matheus_Cavalho: dae eu te mando tomar lá onde o sol não chega
<Rudolf> Matheus_Cavalho: então, melhor não indicar nada
<ThiagoCMC> xchat duma
<Matheus_Cavalho> kkkkkkkkk....
<Matheus_Cavalho> irssi é ótimo
<Sorentto> eu uso o x-chat e para mim tá de boa
<Matheus_Cavalho> eu uso o X-chat e o do Empathy
<Matheus_Cavalho> mas estou pouco entrando aqui tbm
<Sorentto> Empathy me dá uns problemas bem legais
<Sorentto> kkkkkkk
<Matheus_Cavalho> aqui não
<Matheus_Cavalho> aqui ta rodando 100%
<Sorentto> usa o unit?
<Matheus_Cavalho> s
<Sorentto> eu to com o gnome 3 rodando no ubu ..
<Matheus_Cavalho> eu tbm
<Sorentto> tem de fazer umas confs la. volta e meio dá uns paus... quando eu estava com o mint era a mesma coisa
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkk
<Matheus_Cavalho> estranho...aqui ele ta 100%
<Sorentto> braço curto meu
<Sorentto> hushauhsuahs
<Matheus_Cavalho> cara...minha cabeça ta explodindo
<Sorentto> 2
<Sorentto> o Rudolf nao quer me ajudar
<Matheus_Cavalho> não aguento mais ver ortografias na minha frente
<Sorentto> hsuahusha
<Matheus_Cavalho> tenho prova de portugues hoje
<Sorentto> hahahahahah.. eu tirei nota boa no 1º Trimestre... ou seja.. agora dá para ficar mais sussa...
<Sorentto> se bem que a minha materia é mais tranquila
<Sorentto> é intro a portugues
<Matheus_Cavalho> a minha é quase um portugues estruturado
<Matheus_Cavalho> com as novas regras de ortografia
<ThiagoCMC> portuguese sucks...
<Matheus_Cavalho> ThiagoCMC, fato...só que tenho que aprova nessa porcaria
<Sorentto> tive essa parte das novas regras, mais foi sussa... na duvida tira o acento
<Sorentto> hsuahushasa
<ThiagoCMC> Cruzes...
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> Todas as proparoxitonas ainda sao acentuadas?!
<ThiagoCMC> era a unica regra que eu sabia...
<Matheus_Cavalho> se eu tiro o acento minha professora da como errado
<ThiagoCMC> dkhsakjdhsjka
<Matheus_Cavalho> ela é uma desgraçada
<Matheus_Cavalho> kkkkkkkk
<Matheus_Cavalho> ThiagoCMC, sim...ainda são
<Matheus_Cavalho> kkkkkkkkkk
<Sorentto> ThiagoCMC ¬¬ perguntar isso agora é pedir pra me matar...
<Sorentto> memoria seletiva... o que fica é 20% só
<Sorentto> hsuahusha
<ThiagoCMC> hahahaha
<Matheus_Cavalho> se eu fosse pela memória seletiva...guardaria apenas o falar e o escrever (BASICO)
<ThiagoCMC> Esquema e' todos falarmos Lojban.
<Matheus_Cavalho> não...
<Matheus_Cavalho> o esquema é falarmos do almoço
<Matheus_Cavalho> minha barriga ta roncando ja
<ThiagoCMC> boa...
<ThiagoCMC> fui!
<ThiagoCMC> nham...
<Sorentto> hsuahusa.. eu tb.. mas aqui vai demorar mais un 15 mim
<Matheus_Carvalho> tenso
<Sorentto> what
 * Sorentto Com fome!!!! ¬¬
<ThiagoCMC> Eeee laricada... lol
<kernel> Rudolf, o underground ta dando trabalho no slackware-br
<kernel> pessoal ta gostando muito nao
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<kernel> <underground> eu nao ofendi ninguem...pode pode consutar os log
<kernel> lol
<zecafig> lol
<Matheus_Carvalho> Boa noite a todos
<zecafig> oxi
<zecafig> boa noite
<zecafig> frio ai Matheus_Carvalho
<Matheus_Carvalho> mais ou menos zeca
<Kakarot0> kernel: \o
<Kakarot0> kernel: precisa de uma ajuda sua no arch
<Kakarot0> =)
<Rudolf> kernel: não sei como ele ainda está lá
<sistematico> Chromium é 165MB pra baixar.
<sistematico> A 32KBps ninguem merece.
<Matheus_Carvalho> sistematico: é tudo isso?
<sistematico> Matheus_Carvalho: É..
<sistematico> Matheus_Carvalho: O fonte.
<Matheus_Carvalho> hmmm
<sistematico> Matheus_Carvalho: http://download.goodking.org/downloads/chromium-courgette-redacted-22.0.1229.94.tar.xz
<Matheus_Carvalho> nossa...to retardado hoje...não cosigo pensa
<Rudolf> Matheus_Carvalho: o source é bem gigante
<Rudolf> Matheus_Carvalho: do thunderbird já está em 111M ou mais
<Rudolf> sistematico: qual o proc para compilar?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Normal: cd /usr/ports/www/chromium && make install clean
<sistematico> Rudolf: É isso que tu perguntou?
<Matheus_Carvalho> Rudolf: sim sim...é que hoje eu to retardado mesmo...
<Matheus_Carvalho> Rudolf: to sem dormi a 3 dias
<Matheus_Carvalho> mal consigo pensa
<Rudolf> sistematico: processador
<sistematico> Ah!
<sistematico> Atom 1.6
<Rudolf> nuuuuuuuussa
<Rudolf> sistematico: quanto de RAM?
<sistematico> 2GB
<Kakarot0> sistematico: ta usando o que ae BSD ?
<Kakarot0> debiankfree
<sistematico> Rudolf: FreeBSD 9.1-PRERELEASE
<sistematico> É o STABLE.
<Kakarot0> sistematico: rapaz .... eu queo baixar tambem
<Rudolf> sistematico: vai demorar nesse sistema
<Kakarot0> esse 9.1
<Rudolf> kernel: www.freebsd.org
<sistematico> Rudolf: Tô acostumado.
<Rudolf> hueheiuehiuehiueh
<sistematico> Rudolf: E o OpenOffice que foi quase uma semana?
<Rudolf> sistematico: já viu o source do Chromium OS?
<sistematico> Eu ia instalar via pkg_add, mas na última hora resolvi compilar o src.
<Rudolf> sistematico: quando chegou em 13G de download, desencanei
<sistematico> Rudolf: Vi não.
<Rudolf> sistematico: é, demoram mesmo
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> Bandona.
<sistematico> Uso o OpenBox pra num ter que baixar milhões de dependências do Gnome.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Eu adotei a política de trocar todos os apps pesados pelos leves.
<sistematico> Tô ficando muito velho pra sofrer a toa.
<Kakarot0> kkkk
<sistematico> Evince pelo xpdf, Nautilus pelo PCManFM, Totem ou VLC pelo Mplayer.
<Rudolf> sistematico: fora openoffice e chromium né
<Rudolf> heuehiueheiuheiueh
<sistematico> Kakarot0: É cara, no final o pesado e o leve fazem o mesmo trabalho.
<sistematico> Rudolf: É, OpenOffice e Chromium é luxo!
<sistematico> haiehiaheiaheiae3e
<Matheus_Carvalho> pq luxo?
<Kakarot0> sistematico: usa o elinks ae entao
<sistematico> Rudolf: Mas eu usei o Midori duas semanas antes de baixar o Chromium.
<Kakarot0> vfu
<Kakarot0> xxxterm
<sistematico> Rudolf: Sabe porque o Chromium? Por causa do Cloud Printing!
<Kakarot0> eu uso ele por causa da sync
<sistematico> Kakarot0: Eu uso o lynx, bem melhor que o elinks :)
<Rudolf> ueheiuehiehieuhe
<Kakarot0> sim
<Kakarot0> auehauhae
<Rudolf> sistematico: agora abre o gmail aí no lynx
<Kakarot0> sistematico: OpenBSD fico lindo com Openbox
<sistematico> Matheus_Carvalho: Minha NET e processador num dá cara, demora muito tempo.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Pro GMail eu uso o mutt ou sup.
<Kakarot0> pe
<Kakarot0> é
<Rudolf> sistematico: e foruns?
<Kakarot0> o jeito e terminar de fazer os pedal para guitarra
<Kakarot0> bom vou dormir um poco
<Rudolf> que vida boa
<Rudolf> deve trabalhar a noite como segurança
<sistematico> Rudolf: lynx mesmo ué.
<sistematico> hahhahaha
<Rudolf> sistematico: com ssl?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Isto mesmo.
<Rudolf> sistematico: ve se no seu vai
<Rudolf> sistematico: forums.gentoo.org
<Rudolf> sistematico: Login
<sistematico> Making HTTPS connection to forums.gentoo.org
<sistematico> Tá indo.
<sistematico> SSL callback:self signed certificate in certificate chain, preverify_ok=1, ssl_okay=1
<sistematico> Tá indo.
<Rudolf> é, foi aqui também
<Rudolf> lynx melhorou
<sistematico> Rudolf: Bastante.
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<ThiagoCMC> taarde
<Rudolf> tarde
<Matheus_Carvalho> taarde
<Rudolf> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/12/10/23/0224227/are-windows-xp7-users-smarter-than-a-3-year-old
<ThiagoCMC> WTF...
<nntp> boa tarde
<Rudolf> nntp: tarde
<nntp> boa tarde Rudolf
<Rudolf> nntp: http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/10/dkim-vulnerability-widespread/
<Rudolf> nntp: da uma lida
<Sorentto> to de vorta :D
<nntp> Rudolf, o cara era de dentro
<Matheus_Carvalho> #Partiu pro banho depois dormir
<Matheus_Carvalho> fuiii
<nntp> Rudolf, a google hackeando a propria google
<Sorentto> http://tecnologia.terra.com.br/noticias/0,,OI6251369-EI12884,00-Brasil+fecha+a+porta+aos+spams+em+dezembro+deste+ano+entenda.html
<ThiagoCMC> Sorentto, nunca vi tanta bobagem...
<ThiagoCMC> tsc...tsc...
<Sorentto> nunca viu propaganda
<nntp> Rudolf, os caras sao genios
<ThiagoCMC> O meu MX nunca recebe SPAM e olha que nem anti-spam eu tenho.
<Sorentto> :D
<ThiagoCMC> Isso tudo ae e' muito zoado...
<ThiagoCMC> quase ninguem sabe configurar SMTP/SPF/DNS corretamente.
<ThiagoCMC> Nego chora...
<nntp> Rudolf, arhauehaeuhae o cara derroubou a brincadeira, quebrou a chave  e sacaneou com a goole aeuhauehae os caras ficaram tao de cara que nem resposta deram
<Sorentto> spf ´´e bom.. mas da uma dor de cabeça
<Sorentto> nao a conf
<Sorentto> mas os clientes
<Sorentto> kkkkkkk
<Rudolf> nntp: mas trocaram o tamanho
<Sorentto> e quanto ao teu mx nao ter spam... só posso dizer... //To bobo//
<Sorentto> kkkkkkk
<ThiagoCMC> Basicamente basta o seu MX so' receber emails de dominios com SPF configurado corretamente, o resto, drop.
<nntp> Rudolf, veja bem a 10 anos atraz um computador de hoje seria chamado de supercomputador
<ThiagoCMC> E se um domain com SPF enviar spam, fogo nele...
<Rudolf> nntp: praticamente de outro mundo
<nntp> Rudolf, entao daqui 10 anos ou menos essa chave vai ser quebrada por um notebook novamente
<nntp> Rudolf, o tamanho com o tempo deixa de ser documento uaheuhae
<RxDx> alguem aqui entende de hostapd?
<RxDx> quando um cliente se conecta ao meu AP, meu roteador trava..
<nntp> reseta ele e configura de novo
<Rudolf> euheiuehiuehieuh
<Rudolf> 15:02 < ThiagoCMC> Basicamente basta o seu MX so' receber emails de dominios com SPF configurado corretamente, o resto, drop.
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: sorte a sua vc poder fazer isso
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: mas no mundo real isso não acontece
<nntp> aqui o problema foi que eu nao tava dando reboot nas maquinas depois que eu pirei com os ips dae tava tudo conflitado
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: a maioria dos clientes fornecedores não tem TI que saibam subir um servidor de e-mail
<Rudolf> nntp: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5672116_460s.jpg
<ThiagoCMC> Eu sei, azar o deles...
<Rudolf> nntp: para descontrair um pouco
<ThiagoCMC> As minhas regras eu nao mudo.
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: quantos usuários você tem no seu servidor de e-mail?
<ThiagoCMC> E boas...
<nntp> Rudolf, postix?
<Rudolf> nntp: tanto faz
<Rudolf> nntp: o problema não é o servidor
<Rudolf> nntp: é o fornecedor xpto não ter ti, e o setor de produção precisa ter comunicação com eles
<Rudolf> nntp: o que eu faço?
<nntp> japa
<Rudolf> nntp: bloqueio o xpto e paro o setor de produção?
<ThiagoCMC> oferece serviço de consultoria e configura o sistema para eles... lol
<ThiagoCMC> Ou fala para eles mudarem pro gmail
<ThiagoCMC> ou terra
<ThiagoCMC> qq um destes ja' tem SPF direitinho
<ThiagoCMC> e' o minimo...
<ThiagoCMC> ou
<ThiagoCMC> coloque em uma lista branca
<ThiagoCMC> e libera so' os toscos conhecidos...
<nntp> escolher melhor teus fornecedores
<ThiagoCMC> boa
<ThiagoCMC> ahaha
<nntp> Rudolf, quer ir pra frente entao ve tambem quem ta afim disso
<nntp> e anda junto
<Rudolf> nntp: ueheiuehiuehieieuheiuhe
<nntp> um cara desse nao vai nao
<Rudolf> é, vcs não vivem no mundo real
<ThiagoCMC> Nao tem conversa... Nao configurou direito, nao recebo. Se for cliente/fornecedor importante, whitelist...
<nntp> eh questao de jlogica
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: mas aí vc mudou a conf
<Sorentto> ThiagoCMC kkkk seria um ceu se fosse assim
<Sorentto> :D
<nntp> lol
<Rudolf> e sim, vai para a whitelist mesmo
<ThiagoCMC> Nao mudou a conf, e' preparada para isso... Para os toscos importantes...
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: aham aham
<Rudolf> não vou contrariar-te
<ThiagoCMC> suave
<Sorentto> hsuahusahsa
<ThiagoCMC> cada um e' cada um...
<ThiagoCMC> default
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<ThiagoCMC> fazer todo este esquema de mudar a porta, inventar mil outras coisas, e' muito mais trabalho do que fazer a conf do smtp/spf/dns corretamente.
<ThiagoCMC> Se pa' era so' tipo uma ANATEL da vida inventar alguma regra... E exigir isso.. Afinal, eles ja' fazem tantas outras coisas inuteis mesmo... Uma util de vez em quando seria bom
<Sorentto> imagino que o povo ai não deve ficar muito tempo com teu mx...ou vc tem uma whitelist gigante
<Sorentto> kkkkkk
<nntp> a util sempre eh desativada
<ThiagoCMC> Regras sao regras...
<Sorentto> teu tenho aqui uma lista de varios server sem spf e que são totalmente necessarios para nossos clientes
<ThiagoCMC> O pessoal ate' que entende... Pois antes, era pior...
<Sorentto> mas como tu disse tem o povo que se acha e ai é mandado pra white
<ThiagoCMC> Devia dar multa ter domain com email sem SPF.
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> E, como no registro.br ja' tem DNS server, devia ser por padrao isso...
<ThiagoCMC> Entao bastaria os toscos mudarem o DNS para o registro.br de seus domains...
<ThiagoCMC> ao invez de utilizarem o DNS que eles mesmos nem sabem configurar.
<ThiagoCMC> Caso contrario, diz para eles usarem FAX...  =P
<nntp> kkkk
<Sorentto> hsuahuhsauhsa
<nntp> ainda usam
<ThiagoCMC> afe
<nntp> kkk
<Sorentto> to até imaginando falar assim pro chefe
<ThiagoCMC> (facepalm)
<Sorentto> hsuahusa
<ThiagoCMC> chefe e' tudo burro.
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<nntp> kkk
<Sorentto> kkk
<ThiagoCMC> Resolver os grandes problemas e' muitas vezes, mais simples do que parece.
<nntp> isso eh verdade
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: é, o que falta é vontade
<Rudolf> Sorentto: aproveita e fala para seu chefe que ele é burro
<ThiagoCMC> O que falta e' vergonha na cara.
<ThiagoCMC> E falta tambem muita noção... Noção sobre as consequencias dos atos que praticamos no dia a dia...
<Rudolf> pqp
<Rudolf> o dia todo silencioso
<Rudolf> é o developer chegar
<Rudolf> o iptables começa alarmar com requisição de broadcast
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkkk gerson
<Rudolf> Sorentto: BINGO!
<Sorentto> aqui temos problemas com developers com o glassfish
<Sorentto> eles inventam as mil e uma portas e bora acharmos umas forma de arrumar os problemas
<nntp> fala em porta pra mim nao
<Sorentto> nntp kkkk - isso é o de menos.. pensa que além disso temos que lidar com caminhos absolutos
<nntp> contrata uma internet pra eles
<Sorentto> hahahahahaha.... :D quem sabe...
<Celsinho> nooossa, quandooo lançooo oooo ubuntuuu 12.10 ?
<nntp> ja tem tempo
<Leonardo_Gutierr> boa tarde
<Celsinho> nntp, huuum, mudaaa muitaaa coiisaaa ?
<nntp> Celsinho, tao falando que ta mais rapido e ta mais dificil pras placas de video
<Celsinho> comooo assiiim, maiiis diiifiiicil ?
<Celsinho> deee acha-laas ?
<nntp> nvidia e ati somente com os drivers prprietarios
<nntp> drivers dos fabricantes
<Sorentto> tive um probleminha com minha .. resolvi com os drivers prop.
<nntp> Celsinho, mas roda
<nntp> Sorentto, eu tmb
<Celsinho> comoo perceeebeeu queee estavaa cooom problemaaas ?
<Sorentto> mas eu tb estava querendo rodar em 2 monitores... não é que deu problema.. mas eu percebia umas dificuldades
<nntp> o meu nem aparecia o unity
<nntp> foi pau na hora
<Sorentto> putz
<nntp> mas agora ta tudo certo...
<Sorentto> o meu só não conseguia achar o outro monitor(TV) e dava lentidão em alguns videos
<Sorentto> se bem que ajudou melhorar os codecs
<Sorentto> kkkkkkk
<Celsinho> kkk
<Celsinho> doo restooo mudooou algooo maiiis ?
<Sorentto> Celsinho... nao muito... geralmente são corrigidos bugs, melhoras de alguns pontos que a comunidade apontou ou pediu, etc
<Celsinho> ééé isso éé verdadeee !
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> estooou baixandooo ! jaaa jaaa instalooo ! rs
<Celsinho> :)
<Sorentto> eu ainda estou na lts e não posso lhe dizer com certeza. instalei só pra teste a .10... aconselho testar virtual
<nntp> eu meti direto aqui e ta legal
<Sorentto> eu tinha costume de fazer isso direto até descobrir que o linux usava raid direto se a placa estivesse com ele setado
<Sorentto> kkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> Boa noite para os que estão com horário de verão =D
<Celsinho> boooaa !
<rcbdesigner> pra q ter 8GB de memoria se o diabo do programa da erro e fecha? =/
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: só para vc descobrir que nem tudo depende apenas de memória ram
<rcbdesigner> poise
<xispirito> eu não entendo nem para quer ter 2gb de ram
<xispirito> oito me é um mistério ainda maior
<rcbdesigner> uso programas gráficos.. não bloco de notas rs
<xispirito> eu também não uso bloco de notas ( aliás, eu fujo disto )
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: então vc precisa de uma placa de video boa, não 8G de RAM
<rcbdesigner> poise
<rcbdesigner> coloquei uma N210 só para segurar o tranco msm
<xispirito> o que me deixa um pouco desconsertado é o modo como se desenvolve, não é muito otimizado
<rcbdesigner> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-436556416-placa-de-video-geforce-g210-1gb-ddr3-msi-n210-hdmi-dx-11-_JM
<xispirito> um sistema 64 bits ... eu chuto que uns 20% da memória é perdido apenas nas transferencias em bloco ... vai se usar 64bits para armazenar um true ou um inteiro o.0
<rcbdesigner> to aqui fuçando o 3D do Illustrator
<rcbdesigner> http://imageshack.us/a/img255/8545/vaso.png
<xispirito> você fez isto rcbdesigner ?
<rcbdesigner> fiz nestante.. só pra testar msm
<rcbdesigner> tem gente q faz coisas complecas
<rcbdesigner> complexas*
<xispirito> taí uma coisa que eu nunca vou conseguir aahuehuea
<rcbdesigner> oxi.. fação
<rcbdesigner> vc faz uma linha curva.. vai lá em efeito 3D da revolve
<rcbdesigner> pronto.. já tem o vaso
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: eu não consigo trabalhar com isto dae, me falta paciência
<rcbdesigner> sei
<rcbdesigner> mas vc entendeu o q falei né?
<xispirito> pelo que entendi é um belzier de três dimensões
<rcbdesigner> é como se vc pegasse uma linha na diagonal e mandasse rotacionar a partir do eixo da ponta direita ou esquerda.. ai ou vai sair um cone voltado para cima ou para baixo
<xispirito> sim, uma linha bélzier em três dimensões =D
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrs
<rcbdesigner> poise
<rcbdesigner> mas tb tem a simulação em 3D como se fosse uma pintura vetorial.. que são esses demônios aqui http://vectorboom.com/load/inspiration/masters_of_gradient_mesh/9-1-0-16
<xispirito> eu preciso achar algum arquiteto de hardware que me dê uma explicação, não me entra na cabeça que temos um 'a'(oito bits/quatro bytes) e simplesmente se use um word(trinta e dois bits/quatro bytes) para armazenar
<rcbdesigner> passe o mouse por cima da figura q vc ve a malha
<xispirito> não, errei, mas dá para captar o raciocínio =D
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: é ... massa
<Sorentto> rcbdesigner eu tenho uma 210.. nao curti muito não.. para as tarefas diarias até vai, mas deixa a desejar em jogos e autocad.
<rcbdesigner> poise
<silvano> boa tarde a todos
<Sorentto> skyrim então . só lamento
<Sorentto> hsuahsuhas
<rcbdesigner> eu até jogo alguns tipo MW3... só ajuda a rodar msm.. mas tem o tal do delay
<rcbdesigner> boa
<silvano> alguém saberia me informar pq o EMESENE fecha toda vez que se faz logon
<Sorentto> eu tb jogo alguns.. só não dá lá aquela qualidade e tb tem uns lags...
<silvano> ngm????
<Sorentto> gente boa... to indo... mais um dia... a noite estamos ai... ///se eu nao dormir no teclado/// kkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> ngm
<viniciusarq> opa
<viniciusarq> consegui voltar rrs
<viniciusarq> qnd vou iniciar o startx ele diz que nao tem o modulo vesa e fbdev mas o openchrome esta instalado, preciso dos outros 2 modulos?
<viniciusarq> alguem ai?
<rcbdesigner> eu
<rcbdesigner> voltei tava jantando
<rcbdesigner> digae viniciusarq
<viniciusarq> opa! valeu!
<viniciusarq> acredita q ferrei meu debian aki?
<viniciusarq> o startx ta pedindo 2 modulos q nao sei se preciso instalr auahuah
<rcbdesigner> se lascou msm.. pq não sei responder =D
<rcbdesigner> xispirito:  alguma idéia?
<viniciusarq> sera q ele ta ai?
<rcbdesigner> nntp:
<rcbdesigner> ó.. e agora.. quem poderá lhe ajudar?
<viniciusarq> uahuhaua to tentenado
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrs kd o cara das antenas e roupa vermelha?
<nntp> rcbdesigner, qq foi heroi?
<viniciusarq> consegui!
<viniciusarq> rsrs
<rcbdesigner> o viniciusarq  q tava com uma duvida ai
<rcbdesigner> heroi kkkkkkk
<viniciusarq> rcbdesigner, o pessoal do #ubuntu me deu uma mao e consegui
<viniciusarq> tenso pacas!
<viniciusarq> auhauhauah
<rcbdesigner> vc fala ubuntu internacional?
<viniciusarq> eh
<rcbdesigner> ah
<rcbdesigner> que bom que resolveu
<rcbdesigner> tenso pq não entendia o q falavam?
<viniciusarq> rcbdesigner, nao nao... pq era problema de autorizacao do Xauthority... nao ia descobrir nunca!
<nntp> lol
<viniciusarq> nntp, instalei o 12.04 posso fazer um apt-get upgrade ne? a ultima vez q fiz dist-upgrade no debian ferrou o sistema
<shadowdf> boa noite pessoal
<rcbdesigner> vigi
<rcbdesigner> boa
<nntp> viniciusarq, eu fiz aqui eu nao tava usando o driver de video proprietario deu pau saca
<nntp> atualizou o kernel e nao rodava esse driver com o kernel
<nntp> foi foda
<nntp> shadowdf, boa noite
<nntp> mas ae faz ae ue
<nntp> sistema eh bom sempre ta atualizado
<madrugaaa> boa noite
<rcbdesigner> vc fala transformar em 12.10?
<Sorentto> E ai povo... :D Sussa?
<viniciusarq> nntp, mas soh um apt-get upgrade sem ser de distro eh susse ne?
<viniciusarq> auhauhau
<madrugaaa> pessoal, qro liberar somente as portas necessarias
<madrugaaa> o pessoal so precisa acessar internet e email
<shadowdf> sussa
<madrugaaa> tenho q liberar somente a 110,143,993,25,465,21,53
<madrugaaa> ?
<madrugaaa> a 80 e 443 n liberei pq vao passar pelo proxy 3128
<nntp> 993 ?]
<madrugaaa> imap seguro
<Sorentto> pop
<Sorentto> o
<Sorentto> verdade
<madrugaaa> somente essas né ?
<nntp> tem coisa na internet q nao vai abrir
<madrugaaa> por exemplo?
<Sorentto> então.. e complicadoo. depende as aplicações... vc vai acabar liberando algumas
<madrugaaa> aqui eh universidade
<Sorentto> geralmente no squid já vem umas portas padrão para deixar
<madrugaaa> unica coisa q alunos precisam é internet e email
<nntp> bah entao deixa so isso ae
<nntp> vc vai ver depois nos logs o que mais pedir c abre
<madrugaaa> nntp
<madrugaaa> eh axo q vo deixar somente essas, fica mais seguro
<Sorentto> é isso que estou dizendo... vc vai acabar descobrindo mais portas
<Sorentto> eu pelo menos peguei umas par aqui
<Sorentto> hsuahsua
<madrugaaa> ioruheoaiuheoaui
<madrugaaa> tks
<nntp> fora os proxyes sites que vao burlar teu squid
<nntp> e o facebook nao fecha pelo squid
<madrugaaa> nntp
<nntp> https
<nntp> mm
<Sorentto> aaaaaaaaaa fala logo do 995
<Sorentto> hsuahusa
<madrugaaa> mais https aqui eh bloqueado
<madrugaaa> lista branca de https
<nntp> entao ja nao tem facebook
<madrugaaa> incluindo somente google e emails
<Sorentto> é u995 sorry
<madrugaaa> ultrasurf?
<Sorentto> yes
<madrugaaa> bloqueando https ele ainda funfa?
<madrugaaa> ele cria tunel né
<madrugaaa> mais bloqueando https axo q ele n funfa n heim
<Sorentto> boa pergunta... eu não bloqueava....
<Sorentto> eu apenas abaixava a velocidade
<Sorentto> na verdade controlava com vlans
<Sorentto> por exe. no lab 1 deixava 300k no lab 2 1m e assim vai
<Sorentto> madrugaaa é facul???
<madrugaaa> ah simm
<madrugaaa> Sorentto
<madrugaaa> eh facul sim cara
<madrugaaa> to penano como montar minhas regras aqui
<madrugaaa> ta dificil
<Sorentto> bom de inicio vc pode então bloquear dessa forma ai... mas o melhor é fazer um projetinho com vlan e usar QOS
<nntp> eh canceira mesmo c vai ter que ir abrindo aos poucos pq vai fechar tudo kkk
<madrugaaa> entaoo axo q vlan e qos n preciso aqui
<madrugaaa> tenho 2 links de 35mb gvt
<madrugaaa> vou fazer loadbalance e failover
<Sorentto> até porque no dia que o prof falar //sem net aqui// vc só tira o range e blz
<madrugaaa> para a rede adm e rede academica
<madrugaaa> download aqui somente arquivos office, pdf
<madrugaaa> entao nem vai consumir tanto a banda
<nntp> depende
<madrugaaa> videos e radios td bloqueado
<nntp> se o cara renomear o arquivo pra .pdf
<madrugaaa> pensei em liberar 2mb para youtube
<nntp> depois renomeia
<madrugaaa> ele faz o download.
<nntp> ^
<nntp> baixa um dvd
<nntp> jaeuhuaeh
<madrugaaa> nntp mais pra ele fazer isso ele tem q ter um servidor pra hospedar o arquivo e baixar daqui de dentro
<madrugaaa> ou seja, seria inutil
<madrugaaa> pra q ele ia fazer isso, subir um arquivo
<madrugaaa> e puxar daqui da facu?
<nntp> algum prog que ele queira ter ai
<madrugaaa> ele traz de casa
<nntp> um virus
<madrugaaa> tras.
<Sorentto> shauhsuahuas
<Sorentto> pior
<nntp> lol
<nntp> c vai pirar q q o povo eh capaz
<nntp> na praitca
<madrugaaa> nntp nas maquinas do lab e biblioteca
<madrugaaa> eles n fazem nd amigao
<madrugaaa> utilizo terminal server
<madrugaaa> e td bloqueado por gpo
<madrugaaa> :x
<Sorentto> com pc ou thin?
<madrugaaa> na rede wireless posso usar vlan pra n comunicar com os demais
<madrugaaa> ai creio q ficará meio complicado heim
<Sorentto> Bom... Se fUsse eu... 6 vlan iniciais num switch de 48 portas giga. + (to chutando qque vc tenha 5 dptos e um estou pensando na ti(servidores)) + QOS
<Sorentto> nem vou entrar no assunto router
<nntp> vo ver seriado aqui
<Sorentto> nntp qual?
<nntp> person of interest
<nntp> quam ae ja viu os de TI
<nntp> acabou a serie
<nntp> mas era legal
<nntp> deixa eu ver se eu acho
<nntp> esqueci o nome
<nntp> ticrow
<nntp> ti crowd
<nntp> http://vimeo.com/2400729
<Sorentto> hum
<Sorentto> opa
<nntp> olha o atendimento ao usuario kauehuaehaeuhauehae
<nntp> baixa ae depois esse ae eh soh um demonstrativo
<nntp> pena q a serie parou
<Sorentto> hsuhauhsau nntp
<Sorentto> que massa
<Sorentto> onde tem
<nntp> http://www.omelhordatelona.biz/series/the-it-crowd/1918-download-the-it-crowd-1o-2o-3o-e-4o-temporada-rmvb-legendado-baixar.html
<nntp> acho que aqui tem
<alexandresenna> hello galera
<alexandresenna> virtualizei o Ubuntu em meu mediacenter
<Sorentto> nntp vc é muito chato.. quase cai aqui da cadeira
<Sorentto> :D
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> pq ? achou engraçado ?
 * Sorentto tentando engolir o restinho de coca-cola que quase me matou...
<Sorentto> hsuahusha
<Sorentto> ri muito
<Sorentto> Já passei por umas ali
<nntp> cara  a serie eh muito boa
<nntp> os caras sao do ti mesmo
<nntp> vcs vao se identificar muito
<alexandresenna> desculpa perguntar mas é sobre o que?
<Sorentto> alexandresenna ??? se for comigo é sobre uma serie
<nntp> aqui tem as legendas
<Sorentto> :D
<nntp> http://www.legendasfilmes.com/seriado/the-it-crowd/
<Sorentto> opa
<nntp> ae a preza
<nntp> http://www.legendasfilmes.com/seriado/the-it-crowd/
<nntp> opa
<nntp> http://www.series-torrent.com.br/2009/07/it-crowd-1-e-2-temporadas-completas.html
<nntp> ae sim
<nntp> muito divertido
<Sorentto> vixi.. acabou o restinho de tempo que eu tinha
<Sorentto> hsauhsua
<nntp> aeuhaeuhae
<nntp> cara eu ja vi todos
<Sorentto> pelo visto eu tb irei ver todas
<Sorentto> hsuahushah
<MarconM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8TKubi3Hb0&feature=related @_@
<nntp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRjnh8C2Y4c&feature=related
<nntp> aeuhaeuhea
<nntp> lol iron baby kk
<nntp> todo mundo feliz vo ver meu seriado aqui kkk qq coisa da um grito e procura no google kkk
<Sorentto> MarconM ... filho da mae.. acabou de trazer minha esposa pro pc
<Sorentto> hsuahusha
<MarconM> Sorentto: auehauhaueheuheae
 * MarconM é inocente
<Sorentto> shuahusa
<Sorentto> Mas verdade seja dita... qual o povo quer sai alguma coisa... queria que tivessem tido o mesmo cuidado com animes que sairam em filmes como dbz. //off
<MarconM> Sorentto: to com uma preguiça de fazer esse pedal pra guitarra
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> nome errado
<MarconM> aeuhuehae
<Sorentto> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzYV3NiRqPg&feature=g-all-u
<Sorentto> se bem que eu ia perguntar MarconM porque diacho vc está fazendo um pedal...
<Sorentto> hsuahushusah
<MarconM> Sorentto: tocar guitarra eu to fazendo um pedal wah wah e um de distorçao
<MarconM> esse pedal nao fabrica mais
<MarconM> dae eu achei o schematics dele
<Bolado> Essa nova versão do ubuntu funciona em notebook?
<MarconM> Bolado: sim
<MarconM> Sorentto: http://imagebin.org/233161
<Bolado> Certo dia baixei uma e não funcionou, sou novo em linux ainda, tô usando no note o Debian Squezee
<Sorentto> MarconM oia.. ai sim
<Sorentto> :D
<Sorentto> eu até tentei aprender guitarra, mas sou uam inhaca pra musica
<Sorentto> Bolado, qualquer versão instala em notebook.. o que é complicado é se o seu note não tem disponivel algum driver proprietario e tb não exista um para linux
<rcbdesigner> sair aqui
<rcbdesigner> mais tarde volto
<rcbdesigner> flw
<Sorentto> yes yoda
<Sorentto> :D
<Bolado> Sorentto: Hummm esse Debian tá rodando legal, mas gosto mas do ubuntu
<Bolado> Sorentto: Caso não tenha esses proprietários tem como ser instalado
<Sorentto> então... é que eu não sou fan de uma distro em particular, mas os base debian tem me atendido bem... passei uns minutos com o opensuse e acabei por voltar para os basedebian
<Sorentto> massss tem gente rodando debian por ai e contente...
<Bolado> É que passei muito tempo sem usar linux, por causa de meu trabalho, na gráfica tem que rodar o corel, e não achei nada parecido ainda nas distros, por isso ainda sou obrigado a usar Ruindows
 * Sorentto 1h e 7min pra chegar o tal do IT crowd ///Me gusta
<Sorentto> Bolado tb uso o corel, e tb tive umas dificuldades para voltar...(se bem que ainda tenho) kkkkkkkk
<Bolado> Tô feito cego em tiroteio, tô me enrolando até no apt-get install, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Sorentto> hsuahusa.. relaxa.. depois de uns 2 meses eu quase que não sei mexer no windows
<Sorentto> hsuahusah
<Bolado> MAs nem posso deixar por causa do corel, tenho que esse windows de todo jeito
<MarconM> Bolado: INKSCAPE GIMP
<Sorentto> tanto é que eu me peguei dando um ctrl+seta para ir para prox tela... só que no win
<MarconM> =) ... eu trabalho em grafica sou designer
<Sorentto> ou verdade INKSAPE é file
<MarconM> to fanzendo uma logo nele agora
<Sorentto> ainda estou tentando mexer no bixo aqui(tentando fazer uma sign de email) mas ainda nao saiu nada de bom..
<Sorentto> hushausha
<Bolado> MarconM: O problema é que não tenho tempo de aprender um novo programa no momento, e pra sair de um que e garanto pra ir pra outro acho que demora pelo menos 01 ano, rsrsrsrsrrrs
<Sorentto> se até o final do ano eu conseguir um note i5++(com gpu dedicada) eu deixo meu pc rodando um xenserver
<Bolado> Tem algum material bom do ink pra ver se aprendo esse danado, rsrsrrsrs
<Sorentto> Eu te diria para começar pelo google e youtube, que geralmente tem alguma coisa(até porque eu não tenho nada aqui sobre ele), pode ser que o MarconM tenha algo.
<Bolado> apostilando.com deve ter alguma coisa
<Bolado> Já ouviram falar em um tal SK1?
<MarconM> Sorentto: sim ... eu to mechendo soh nele
<MarconM> apesar de meu forte msm ser CAD
<MarconM> autocad kicad libracad
<Sorentto> http://inkscape.org/doc/basic/tutorial-basic.pt_BR.html , http://inkscape.org/doc/advanced/tutorial-advanced.pt_BR.html
<Bolado> vlw, vou dá uma sacada
<Sorentto> eu estava usando acho que era o kicad ou outro soft de cad para fazer mapas de rede, da mesma forma que eu fazia no visio
<MarconM> Sorentto: é para fazer designer de placa impressa
<MarconM> eletronica essas coisas
<MarconM> o kicad
<MarconM> librecad é para arquitetura e engenharia
<Sorentto> massa... eu fiz uma placa na mao... com canetao e tudo
<Sorentto> shauhsuahsa
<MarconM> Sorentto: eu vou fazer um wah wah apra guitarra
<Sorentto> puts.. ficou grosseiro pacas
<MarconM> =)
<Sorentto> mas funfou
<Sorentto> ou
<Sorentto> porque vc nao compra um arduino
<MarconM> Sorentto: falar bem a verdade eu achei o esquema do melhor pedal q ja tive
<MarconM> zoom trimetal TM 01
<MarconM> mas é foda
<Sorentto> hum
<Sorentto> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X0bL6WS-VY
<Sorentto> ve la MarconM
<Bolado> Deep Purple yeahhhhh
<Sorentto> hahahaha
<Bolado> alguém conhece algum site onde posso baixar cd completos de mp3 sem aqueles protetores de links, estou achar aerosmith e não tô conseguindo
<MarconM> Sorentto: entao acabei de passar agora para a placa
<MarconM> usando laser
<MarconM> quero ver se vai dar certo
<MarconM> se nao der vai ter que ser papel foto msm
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-25
<Sorentto> MarconM, bom... quando estiver +/- pronto manda uma foto ai
<Sorentto> :D
<MarconM> Sorentto: sim
<nntp> Bolado, usa torrent
<MarconM> Sorentto: vou fazer um hangout
<MarconM> mostrando o som
<Sorentto> opa
<Sorentto> me chama
<Sorentto> aceita pedidos
<Sorentto> hsuahusahs
 * Sorentto Indo fazer umas carnes pra cumê - Já vorto
<voti> galera, boa noite. geral ja ta atualizando para 12.10? o que voces me dizem?
<Bolado> voti: tô baixando o meu ainda, daqui a pouco te digo, rsrsrsrrrsr
<voti> hehehe
<voti> eu to com o 12.4... ai vi que saiu a nova. mas nao sei o que fazer. :)
<voti> Pelos comentarios no blog ubuntu-sc, é melhor esperar mais um pouco, hehehe.
<nntp> 21.10 usando aqui sem problemas
<sistematico> No fórum do Arch Linux postaram um BUG no Kernel com sistema de arquivos ext4.
<sistematico> Dizem que se o usuário reiniciar algumas vezes em um curto periodo de tempo, o S.O. pode corromper algum arquivo.
<sistematico> Não sei se o Ubuntu tambem está vulnerável a isto.
<kernel> vish
<sistematico> kernel: Sinistro meu amigo.
<kernel> eu uso ext43
<kernel> eu uso ext4
<kernel> :/
<kernel> ainda bem que nao gosto de reiniciar
<kernel> lol
<sistematico> Estão recomendando suspender, ou esperar ao mesmo 20 minutos pra reiniciar.
<sistematico> Estão recomendando suspender, ou esperar ao menos 20 minutos pra reiniciar.
<sistematico> kernel: Vishi, eu reinicio de minuto em minuto.
<sistematico> Tô na pedra.
<kernel> :|
<sistematico> Ainda bem que no FBSD é bem mais raro aparecer essas barbeiragens críticas.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> kernel: UFS e ZFS não sofrem dessa doença crônica.
<sistematico> huhuhu
<wagner_> Boa noite peoples
<wagner_> Canal animado neh!
<wagner_> tem algum blenderista no canal?
<sistematico> Daqui a uma hora eu posto aqui o link, da notícia.
<sistematico> wagner_: Animadíssimo, tô falando sozinho faz uma hora.
<sistematico> wagner_: Eu já usei, não uso mais porque não consegui instalar ele aqui.
<sistematico> Nem sei se tem port tbm.
<sistematico> MarconM: Das 6:00h até agora compilando o Chromium dá vontade de chorar.
<sistematico> E o pior, acho que num tá nem na metade :-|
<wagner_> sistematico, instalar? ta usando o debian 0.01Beta?
<kernel> sistematico, ainda bem
<kernel> que meu BSD nao sofre isso
<kernel> :)
<sistematico> -kernel- VERSION xchat 2.8.8 Linux 3.6.2-1-ARCH [x86_64/1.20GHz/SMP]
<sistematico> Tu tá usando Linux.
<MarconM> auehauahuahea
<sistematico> E um proc bem judiadinho ainda.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<wagner_> sistematico,  ta usando u q mesmo?
<sistematico> kernel: 1.20Ghz só?
<sistematico> wagner_: /ctcp sistematico version
<wagner_> sistematico, tu é um super hyper cabra macho!
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> kernel: O meu é um 1.66 e outro 1.3, sei bem o sofrimento que você está passando.
<sistematico> haiehiaeuaehiae
<wagner_> eu nao sei se o meu ingress é tao ruim ou o povo nao entende meu ingress, to pelando com esse intel aqui e começando a pegarmais ódio ainda
<mvuelma> Danniel-Lara, boa noite.
<sistematico> wagner_: O que houve?
<mvuelma> Danniel-Lara, em qual e-mail posso conversar com você sobre Tchelinux.org?
<wagner_> eu to editando um arquivo .blend de uma impressora 3D no blender, como é muito complexa, ta separada num caminhao de camadas
<wagner_> o cabra q fez, nao sei se é maluco ou outra coisa pq ele botou um caminhao de boolean nas peças sem aplicar e assim
<wagner_> eu coloquei as 22:15 para exibir todas as camadas e até agora o blender ta processando o clique
<wagner_> vc ve no htop, e um nucleo do i5 ta comendo solto
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<wagner_> a ideia basica era perguntar se existe alguma forma de dedicar para uma aplicacao 2 nucleos da CPU
<Danniel-Lara> mvuelma:  oi
<wagner_> eu ja botei o nice nas nuvens e nada, hahaha
<Danniel-Lara> mvuelma:  daniellarasouza@yahoo.com.br
<mvuelma> Danniel-Lara, obrigada.
<Danniel-Lara> mvuelma:  de nada , fico no aguardo do seu e-mail
<sistematico> wagner_: Seu Kernel suporta SMP?
<wagner_> acredito q sim
<wagner_> pq to vendo os 4 nucleos trabalhando aqui
<wagner_> para se ter ideia
<wagner_> to com uma segunda instancia do blender que joguei um render para testar
<wagner_> a segunda CPU comeu solta até o render terminar
<wagner_> e o sistema sequer chorou
<wagner_> Linux perobinhaZ470 3.2.0-32-generic-pae #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:54:23 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<wagner_> tada
<wagner_> o uname diz tudo
<sistematico> wagner_: Antes de qualquer coisa, eu te recomendo usar um DE bem leve pra ajudar o Blender.
<sistematico> wagner_: Diz mesmo, até que tu é perobinha.
<wagner_> DE? que é isso?
<sistematico> wagner_: Desktop Environment.
<wagner_> desculpe a ignorança, meu cerebro ta fraquinho hj
<wagner_> nao acho q seja o ambiente desktop
<wagner_> veja só
<sistematico> wagner_: Gnome, XFCE, KDE são exemplos de DE.
<wagner_> enquanto aquela primeira instancia ta comendo solta na visualizacao
<sistematico> wagner_: Não disse que a culpa é do DE, falei em outro DE pra ajudar o Blender.
<wagner_> coloquei uma vm com XP pra testar uma coisa e botei um render noutra instancia de blender, o sistema sequer ta lento
<sistematico> O DE jamais vai mudar o numero de cores usado por um app.
<wagner_> ja q tu tocou no assunto
<wagner_> ja que o momento é critico
<wagner_> acho q vou testar uma teoria
<mvuelma> Danniel-Lara, email sent!
<wagner_> eu acho que essa placa de video do chipset do i5 é uma bosta
<wagner_> $ glxgears
<wagner_> Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be
<wagner_> approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
<wagner_> 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.996 FPS
<wagner_> 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.945 FPS
<wagner_> 2 instancias do blender (a primeira travada) a segunda fazendo um render, um video rodando,
<Danniel-Lara> mvuelma:  obrigado , já vou ver e responder
<wagner_> vamos ver como ta o htop
<wagner_> ô coisinha fofa do titio peroba
<sistematico> wagner_: Tenho 10x mais que isso usando um Atom 1.6GHz com 2GB de RAM e uma placa de vídeo Intel Pineview com 720MB compartilhados com o CPU.
<nntp> glxgears nao serve pra medir desempenho de pl de video nao
<wagner_> sistematico, vc ta com uma distro sua, moldada a teu jeito
<nntp> viu wagner_
<wagner_> alias, q posso usar para testar a performance deste video, (aproveitando a cereja, digo, encejo)
<sistematico> wagner_: Independente disso, seu desempenho tá igual ao vesa, acho que seu vídeo está desconfigurado.
<nntp> tem um artigo que fala sobre isso ae na net
<sistematico> Posso estar errado.
<nntp> exataente
<nntp> o video ta desonfigurado
<nntp> o meu da 2000 fps
<nntp> com core 2
<nntp> e placa de 1 gb
<wagner_> nntp, deixa eu contar uma coisa
<wagner_> no i5, o glxgears informa q ta travado com a frequencia d video
<wagner_> é um freio da intel
<wagner_> todos os i3,i5 com placa 3000 da intel (integrada do chipset) fazem isso
<nntp> le esse artigo aqui oh
<nntp> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Alerta-Glxgears-nao-e-teste-de-desempenho
<sistematico> wagner_: Mesmo com todos os freios do mundo, é surreal que um i5 tenha menos desempenho que um Atom, independente do vídeo.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> IMHO, é claro.
<wagner_> bom, aproveitando o momento, q posso usar para testar a performance 3d no ubuntu 12,04?
<nntp> no 12.4 eu dei conta de por meu video rodando no max aqui no 12.10 ainda nao dei  nao e to dando um tempo pra mexer pq eh dor de cabeça
<nntp> esse lance de driver proprietario nao vira
<nntp> minha placa nao eh original ati amd
<rcbdesigner> o que a regina duarte ta fazendo no filme do homem-aranha?
<nntp> ela eh uma msi
<nntp> com chip da amd
<nntp> entao nao eh uma original
<nntp> o driver dela proprietario nao existe
<nntp> pra linux
<wagner_> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<wagner_> OpenGL vendor string:   Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<wagner_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2
<wagner_> OpenGL version string:  3.0 Mesa 8.0.4
<wagner_> Not software rendered:    yes
<wagner_> Not blacklisted:          yes
<sistematico> nntp: Tu não conhece o que é dor de cabeça com placa de vídeo ainda.
<wagner_> GLX fbconfig:             yes
<wagner_> GLX texture from pixmap:  yes
<wagner_> GL npot or rect textures: yes
<wagner_> GL vertex program:        yes
<wagner_> GL fragment program:      yes
<wagner_> GL vertex buffer object:  yes
<wagner_> GL framebuffer object:    yes
<wagner_> GL version is 1.4+:       yes
<wagner_> Unity 3D supported:       yes
<wagner_> conheco sim
<sistematico> Olha o flood velho.
<rcbdesigner> wagner
<nntp> ta floodando o canal
<sistematico> Num faz isso não amiguinho.
<wagner_> tive uma nvidia no ubuntu 8.10 e uma raedeon x1130 no 11.10
<rcbdesigner> melhor colocar no paste ubuntu
<sistematico> bah
<wagner_> ow, sorry, força nojenta do suporte por msn, nao vai acontecer
<wagner_> descuido mesmo
<sistematico> wagner_, nntp: Vocês usaram o console por 90 dias em busca de uma solução?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuh
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> Eu usei.
<nntp> eu to parado te falei
<nntp> sistematico, eu sei como q eh por isso to dando um tempo
<nntp> e outra
<nntp> ta rodando video legal aqui
<nntp> da uns pauzinhos de vez em quando mas aceitaveis kkk pro q eu to fazendo
<sistematico> nntp: O Linux é ótimo, tem suporte a todas as placas com raríssimas excessões.
<nntp> eu sei so tem q achar o certo
<sistematico> nntp: Agora pula fora dele e adiquire uma Intel GPU pra tu ver o inferno de perto.
<sistematico> huhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> cara minha proxima placa vai ser uma nvidia
<nntp> nao por causa da nvidia  mas por causa do cuda
<nntp> aehuaehuae
<wagner_> deixa eu voltar pro eixo,
<wagner_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304023/
<wagner_> tenho que me policiar, a gente se empolga e esquece q ta no irc
<wagner_> desculpa galerinha, falha minha mesmo
<nntp> wagner_, le o artigo
<nntp> GLX (OpenGL Extensions to the X Window System) é uma interface que proporciona a conexão entre a biblioteca OpenGL e o X Window System. Ele permite que programas utilizem OpenGL junto com as janelas do X Window System.
<wagner_> nntp, esse Phoronix é confiável?
<nntp> cara eu nao usei ainda nao
<wagner_> eu ja tinha lido o artigo e ia relatar
<nntp> aehaeuhae
<Danniel-Lara> mvuelma:  já respondi o se e-mail
<wagner_> to instalando a ultima versao do phoronix, vamo vê q rola
<wagner_> li nao sei onde sobre esse phoronix que a mesma maquina usando ubuntu 64 tem melhor desempenho em relacao ao 32
<wagner_> ninharia de diferenca
<wagner_> baixei a 64 do 12.10 e to pensando em criar uma segunda / no disco
<wagner_> pra testar
<rcbdesigner> povo ta fazendo isso
<rcbdesigner> rolou papo de buteco semana passada?
<wagner_> sei nao, tava chapado demais pra perceber, hehe
<sistematico> Falando em Phoronix..
<sistematico> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxNDQ
<sistematico> https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/10/23/779
<sistematico> Recomendo a todos lerem isso, é de interesse geral.
<sistematico> Pelo menos pra quem usa Linux, claro.
<sistematico> MarconM: Acho que se alguem comprovasse a notícia, seria o caso de alguem colocar isso no tópico, não sei.
<wagner_> ue mano, ta muito cedo para primeiro de abril
<nntp> eu to usando ext4
<wagner_> eu uso reiserfs, hehehehe
<MarconM> eu uso zfs
<sistematico> wagner_: É, vai reiniciando que tu vai ver o 1º de abril...
<nntp> lol
<rcbdesigner> cacildis
<sistematico> MarconM: Só num uso ZFS porque eu num sei usar esse lixo, uhuhuhuhu
<wagner_> Cacildis**2
<sistematico> MarconM: Como eu sou meio lerdo mesmo vou de UFS..
<sistematico> MarconM: Agora falando sério, fala com a Ursinha e o tiago pra colocar no tópico lá ^^^
<sistematico> MarconM: Eu acho isso importante.
<mvuelma> Danniel-Lara, hum, não recebi ainda. Vou esperar mais um pouco.
<sistematico> MarconM: Né?
<MarconM> sistematico: eu to estudando chines agora ... nem to lendo nada aqui no canal
<MarconM> ja ja eu olho
<sistematico> ok
<rcbdesigner> traduzaam isso ai para uma linguagem mais simplificada... o que pode acontecer com os kernels mais atuais do 12.04
<Danniel-Lara> mvuelma:  ok sem problemas , é demora um pouco  hehehe entre o yahoo e o google
<wagner_> bom, galerinha o Pho deixei fazendo o teste 1 e parou de responder
<wagner_> nao vejo mudanca no htop
<wagner_> vai entender
<rcbdesigner> sistematico:  pode ocorrer um problema se reiniciarem algumas vezes em um espaço de  tempo pequeno?.. é isso?
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Olha, pelo que eu entendi, nas séries: 3.6.2 e 3.6.3 do Kernel, quem usa ext4 está sujeito a corrupção de dados se reiniciar em espaço curto de tempo.
<rcbdesigner> fedeu
<MarconM> pronto
<MarconM> voltei
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Dizem que 20 minutos entre um reinicio e outro seria uma margem de tempo segura.
<MarconM> sistematico: diga ... o que queria
<rcbdesigner> eu uso ext4 e fiz a atualização do kernel
<MarconM> qual [e o assunto
<rcbdesigner> ... acho q já fiz em uns 5 minutos uns 3 reiniciar ontem
<rcbdesigner> oO
<sistematico> MarconM: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxNDQ https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/10/23/779 https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=151341
<rcbdesigner> pc do meu pai q ta em dual-boot.. tava testando o grub
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Não é que *obrigatoriamente* vá corromper, mas *pode* corromper algum dado.
<rcbdesigner> hum
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Sacou?
<rcbdesigner> saquei... pior q isso então
<rcbdesigner> tava tentando montar uma partição do windows >.>
<rcbdesigner> >.<
<sistematico> MarconM: Sugeri colocar pelo menos um desses links no tópico.
<rcbdesigner> bota traduzido
<nntp> eu atualizei o kernel so do note
<nntp> ta d boa
<nntp> o note se ele nao corromper por outro motivo eh um milagre
<rcbdesigner> citaram tantas "transacitons" q me confundi todo kkkk
<rcbdesigner> eu quero http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/318704_436183469778832_191246500_n.jpg
<sistematico> BTW, acho que o Ubuntu não usa esse kernel ainda.
<rcbdesigner> pelo q entendi tb seria mais seguro colocar em hibernar ou suspender
<sistematico> Não sei.
<rcbdesigner> BTW?
<nntp> minha maquina pra desligar tem q acabar a luz
<rcbdesigner> o 3.6.2?
<sistematico> nntp: A minha nem assim, tenho no-break.
<nntp> sistematico, meu sonho de consumo so que quero um tora
<sistematico> nntp: Tenho um da SMS, num é top, mas fica mais ou menos 2h sem luz, dependendo do que você for usar né :)
<sistematico> nntp: Se tiver dinheiro sobrando pra isso, compre um Senoidal.
<sistematico> Compensa.
<voti> oe. :)
<nntp> sistematico, esse eh bom rola de comprar um antigo usado quadradao
<rcbdesigner> quero um desse ai
<voti> /whois
<nntp> sistematico, ligar batera de caminhao nele
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BTW
<rcbdesigner> ah ta rs
<rcbdesigner> senoidal ta por uns 1200 não?
<sistematico> Ou mais.
<sistematico> Tem uns que aceitam até Freezer e Geladeira.
<sistematico> Coisa de patrão.
<rcbdesigner> http://lista.mercadolivre.com.br/inversor-senoidal_ItemTypeID_N ai os q tem
<nntp> vo montar eh um carro de som com isso ae
<nntp> aeuhauehaeuhae
<nntp> tem q ser um de no minimo 1kva pra dar graça
<xGrind> alguem sabe se existe um site pro Ubuntu Gnome Remix?
<nntp> sistematico, mas vo gastar com isso agora nao
<nntp> UGR LINUX
<rcbdesigner> olha o q povo inventa kkk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyATuWZQfAo&feature=fvwrel
<rcbdesigner> Nobreak Domestico com Bateria de Carro ou caminhão
<sistematico> xGrind: http://ugr.teampr0xy.net/ num é esse?
<sistematico> Já volto.
<xGrind> nao
<nntp> rcbdesigner, essas baterias que vem em nobreak nao presta nao
<nntp> rcbdesigner, a boa eh de carro mesmo
<nntp> o cara aqui da casa dos nobreaks fala que ateh o zero melhor tirar as baterias que vem neles e por uma externa de carro que vira melhor
<rcbdesigner> faz isso e depois diz o resultado =D
<nntp> rcbdesigner, eu fiz isso numa empresa que eu trabalhava e funciona sim
<nntp> rcbdesigner, o segredo eh retirar a bateria que vem com ele
<rcbdesigner> mas não diminui a vida útil da bateria?
<nntp> rcbdesigner, de qual bateria ?
<nntp> rcbdesigner, as do nobreak vc tira fora
<nntp> poe zerada de carro
<rcbdesigner> "﻿ bateria de carro comum é uma bateria de arranque e uma bateria de no-break é bateria estacionária"
<nntp> rcbdesigner, bateria de carro comum
<nntp> rcbdesigner, vc pode ligar varias em serie
<rcbdesigner> se eu der essa idéia para meu pai ele vai querer testar provavelmente rs
<nntp> ele vai ver que funfa melhor
<wagner_> galera, testei o Pho aqui
<nntp> qq deu ?
<wagner_> a maioria dos testes requerem aplicacoes do linux que sao instaladas e testadas
<wagner_> eu fiz o teste com o super tux racer
<wagner_> aparentemente a placa de video ta configurada direitinho
<wagner_> nada de lag ou outro sintoma
<wagner_> eu tentei rodar um outro teste de video de um jogo pesadao
<wagner_> mas esperar 720 mb pra baixar a esta hora nao parece uma ideia sensata
<wagner_> promete
<wagner_> ele controla as aplicacoes por xml
<wagner_> pergunta
<wagner_> esse openarena é uma ideia para testar aceleracao 3d?
<nntp> ele eh forte
<nntp> por no max ele pede hardware
<wagner_> 380mb
<wagner_> ai ai
<wagner_> vou por na lista pra testar pq ta tarde e pinguins tb dormem
<wagner_> Help Wanted!
<wagner_> Character Animation
<wagner_> - Blender 2.49 (MD3 export) / 2.6
<wagner_> - Must know IK
<wagner_> - Strict frame list
<wagner_> ops
<wagner_> no site do openarena eles precisam de animador q use blender 2.49, hehe
<wagner_> bom criancas, para mim chegou o limite por hj
<wagner_> boa noite a todos e bons sonhos articos
<rcbdesigner> sair aqui tb
<rcbdesigner> flw
<nntp2> android
<nntp3> nntp: uala
<nntp3> qual melhor client irc pra android?
<sistematico> AndroIRC..
<nntp> mm
<nntp> esse yaaic eh legal tmb sistematico
<lucascastro> bom dia todos.
<lucascastro> ahah
<nntp> haha
<nntp> fala lucascastro blZ?
<nntp> lucascastro, eu ja to eh indo dormir
<lucascastro> beleza cara.
<Sorentto> bom dia, boa noite, boa madruga.... dormir.... o/
<lucascastro> nntp, ai ainda ?
<nntp> lucascastro, sim
<nntp> lucascastro, to terminando de configurar um lance aqui
<lucascastro> já usou emacs ?
<nntp> lucascastro, nao usei vi no passado
<lucascastro> nntp, beleza, vi|vim é legal!
<nntp> lucascastro, acho que o xispirito eh o fera do emac aqui
<nntp> lucascastro, ou o sistematico nao me lembro agora
<nntp> lucascastro, to frito
<lucascastro> vou ver se uso emacs e instalo uns mode de python.
<nntp> vou nessa pessoas e maquinas
<nntp> boa noite pra quem eh da noite!
<H3ruS> OPA
<H3ruS> alguem disse emacs
<H3ruS> emacs -nw xmonad.hs *__*
<Peste_Bubonica> dia
<Sorentto> saindo e voltando.. :D
<ThiagoCMC> Diiia
<Sorentto> to de vorta.. :D bom dia todos!
<ThiagoCMC> Dia!
<Rudolf> dia
<ThiagoCMC> Caras... Alguem aqui sofre com o numlock?!
<ThiagoCMC> Vira e mexe e meu numlock inverte... quando a luz esta acessa, nao funciona os numeros...
<ThiagoCMC> Odeio isso.
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<Rudolf> nunca vi isso
<ThiagoCMC> Todos os meus Ubuntus acontecem isso.
<ThiagoCMC> Nao importa o hardware, sempre acontece...
<ThiagoCMC> principalmente se fico alternando entre, por exemplo, janelas do KVM e do X...
<ThiagoCMC> ou do nxclient...
<MarconM> nunca vi isso
<MarconM> comigofuncionar q é uma beleza
<MarconM> Rudolf: fala narigudo
<ThiagoCMC> narigudo e' foda hein!! hahaha
<cledilson> galera
<cledilson> fiz besteira no ubuntu 12.10
<cledilson> instalei o tasksel para instalar o lamp e acabei removendo o ubuntu todo
<cledilson> aí eu dei o comando apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cledilson> e instalou novamente a interface e tal...
<cledilson> mas será que fica faltando algo, ou é melhor eu formatar?
<cledilson> esta olhando na internet e vi que já aconteceu com muita gente
<cledilson> mas o que vcs acham? formato ou continuo assim?
<nntp> bom dia queridos(as)
<cledilson> nntp: bom dia
<cledilson> nntp: conhece o tasksel?
<nntp> mm nao
<nntp> sei o que eh mas nunca saquei nao
<nntp> pq cledilson ?
<cledilson> eh que eu tentei usar ele pra instalar o lamp aqui no pc
<nntp> mm
<nntp> certo deu boro
<cledilson> mas ele acabou removendo toda a interface do ubuntu e os programas
<nntp> eu tenho lamp instalado so que na unha
<nntp> apanhei um pouco do apache pq agora eh apache 2 mudou muita coisa
<cledilson> aí eu cancelei antes dele ferrar com tudo quando eu vi ele mostrando: removendo libreoffice....
<cledilson> mas aí já era tarde
<cledilson> já a interface começou a sumir
<cledilson> e aí fui pra tela do terminal
<cledilson> aí dei apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cledilson> agora estou usando normal
<cledilson> mas eu queria saber se com esse comando ele voltou a ser o ubuntu do zero
<cledilson> ou se pode ter ficado algo do sistema sem instalar
<cledilson> vc sabe nntp?
<ThiagoCMC> cledilson, nao precisa formatar...
<ThiagoCMC> ubuntu-desktop traz tudo novamente...
<cledilson> ThiagoCMC: obrigado, era essa minha dúvida
<cledilson> pq os programas formatando ou não terei que instalar novamente
<cledilson> mas sem formatar já é um trabalho a menos
<cledilson> rsrsrs
<ThiagoCMC> formatar e' coisa de Windows.
<nntp> haha
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<nntp> lol
<liox_> bom dia
<nntp> cledilson, vc eh webdsigner ou programador php/mysql ?
<liox_> alguem aqui manja de ssl?
<liox_> ja instalou alguns certificados
<liox_> ?
<cledilson> nntp os dois
<nntp> cledilson, to em duvida aqui se monto um sv de arquivos no meu sv web... se uso um simples php que lista diretorios ou se uso mysql com uma coisa mais sofisticada e tals qq vc me fala sobre isso
<cledilson> mais programador que designer
<cledilson> na verdade, eu venho do Mageia, que tinha vindo do Mandriva
<cledilson> agora estou testando o ubuntu
<cledilson> eu tinha usado ele em 2009
<cledilson> mas ele me prendia muito, parecendo o windows
<cledilson> aí migrei pro mandriva na época
<cledilson> aí fiquei no Mageia até essa semana
<cledilson> que coloquei o ubuntu
<ThiagoCMC> Ubuntu Rulez!
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<nntp> eh eu to gostando
<rwestphal> opa pessoal, alguem aqui manja de apache?
<nntp> apache sao indios norte americanos
<ThiagoCMC> Apache nao e' aquele helicoptero que os assassinos (EUA) usam para matar jornalistas no Iraque?
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<nntp> lol
<rwestphal> preciso instalar um front-end web para o servidor git da minha empresa
<rwestphal> só que estou com alguns problemas de permissao eu acredito
<rwestphal> estou usando o gitweb
<rwestphal> acontece que o gitweb nao consegue executar o utilitario git, que esta' em /bin/git
<ThiagoCMC> Legal a sua empresa usar Git!!  :-D
<rwestphal> se eu copiar o binario do git pra pasta /var/www dai fu ciona
<rwestphal> mas dai dá outros problemas depois
<rwestphal> preciso saber uma forma de o apache deixar o gitweb ter acesso a outros diretorios
<rwestphal> nao entendo nada de apache =/
<ThiagoCMC> Eu ja' usei o gitolite e o gitosis mas, nao lembro se tinha web... era mais para organizar o mesmo...
<ThiagoCMC> enfim... o gitweb e' que qual linguagem?
<rwestphal> sim, escolhi o gitweb pq ser mais simples, nao precisa instalar nenhum pacote adicional no nosso servidor
<rwestphal> ops.. gitphp
<ThiagoCMC> tente fazer um wrapper...
<ThiagoCMC> ao invez de copiar o git para /var/www, crie no /var/www (ou cgi-bin), um cara que rode o git para vc... e use ele no gitweb...
<rwestphal> hmm, perai
<rwestphal> nao entendi mt bem
<rwestphal> meu maior problema é que os repositorios estao em /home/git/repositories
<rwestphal> e o gitphp diz que esse diretorio nao existe
<rwestphal> tentei botar uma clausula '<Directory "/home/git/repositories">" no httpd.conf mas nao adiantou
<nntp> acho que o ThiagoCMC  ta falando pra voce colocar dentro do root do apache
<rwestphal> sim, mas acho que isso nao e' possivel
<rwestphal> pode ferrar com o servidor git em si
<nntp> /var/www  seria root do diretorio a raiz do apache entao tudo pra frente disso ae eh valido
<rwestphal> sim, tanto e' que copiando o binario do git pro /var/www passou a funcionar
<nntp> me corrige ThiagoCMC se eu estiver errado
<rwestphal> mas nao quero agora copiar os repositorios pro /var/www tb
<rwestphal> deve ter uma forma de dizer ao apache que quero permitir outro path
<nntp> cria outro virtual host
<ThiagoCMC> era isso msm... Experimente colocar dentro do cgi-bin ao invez do /var/www...
<ThiagoCMC> o pessoal do gitweb nao diz nada sobre isso?
<ThiagoCMC> meio foda ficar tentando fazer gambiarras... lol
<cledilson> cara
<cledilson> o ubuntu tah quase um windows
<rwestphal> acho que eu nao posso copiar os repositorios pra outro lugar, vai ferrar com o gitolite
<cledilson> huahuahuahauhauhaa
<nntp> http://gofedora.com/how-to-install-configure-gitweb/
<rwestphal> na real to usando o gitphp.. falei errado antes
<rwestphal> e esse gitphp e' um projeto bem pequeno
<rwestphal> na real e' um problema com o apache do servidor
<rwestphal> que nao tá permitindo o gitphp acessar um path fora do /var/www
<cledilson> como instalo o apache, php, mysql e mods básicos?
<nntp> segurança
<cledilson> tem que ser de um a um?
<cledilson> e configurar o php no apache
<cledilson> ?
<nntp> eu so instalo de 1 a 1
<rwestphal> nntp: muito bom o link, e' pro gitweb mas acho que ja' me serve
<nntp> viu lah tem as conf do apache
<cledilson> farei
<cledilson> nunca instalei um a um
<cledilson> sempre usei o lamp do mandriva
<cledilson> que ele instala tudo sozinho
<nntp> tem q informar os path se nao funfa nao
<cledilson> não é um programa, é tipo um script que faz isso sozinho
<cledilson> direto no repositório
<nntp> cledilson, voce instalando as coisas uma a uma voce tem mais controle depois se der algo errado
<nntp> fica mais facil de voltar e consertar
<nntp> e voce aprende mais
<nntp> entao amigo vai com calma que o linux eh gentil contigo
<liox_> alguem aqui ja trabalhou com certificados ssl?
<ThiagoCMC> eu ja'''
<cledilson> nntp: tranquilo, já tenho algum conhecimento mega utra básico, vacilei com essa do tasksel
<ThiagoCMC> meus domains ficma no namecheap.com
<ThiagoCMC> tenho SSL ativado de boas...
<ThiagoCMC> mas da' um trabalhinho bom ativar tudo corretamente...
<nntp> cledilson, ok qq coisa so dar um grito a galera aqui sempre da um help se puder
<cledilson> maravilha
<cledilson> :D
<nntp> vc tambem cledilson quando souber algo por favor colabore com quem tem duvidas... vlw
<cledilson> yep
<cledilson> quando eu posso eu ajudo
<cledilson> tem como deixa o unity mais leve?
<cledilson> dah uns lags aqui
<cledilson> outra coisa, a central de programas não usa proxy?
<Matheus_Cavalho> bom dia gente =D
<ThiagoCMC> diiia
<cledilson> bueno
<nntp> bom dia
<Matheus_Cavalho> caraca véi....tem iogurte na minha granola O_o
<Fisico> Rudolf: to com uma imagem aqui no meu desktop, como monto a imagem mesmo, vc lembra de cor?
<Fisico> aqui é o mint, ubuntu
<Rudolf> Fisico: mount -o loop image.iso /diretorio
<Fisico> obrigado Rudolf
<liberie> dia
<Fisico> Rudolf:  num tá indo
<Fisico> mount -o loop ml2011au.iso /Área\ de\ Trabalho
<Fisico> o q tá errado?
<Rudolf> Fisico: eu não vi o erro
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas não usa nomes com espaço ou acento
<Rudolf> Fisico: são horríveis de se trabalhar
<nntp> iptables eh uma coisa que de tao simples eh complicada
<Rudolf> pois é
<Rudolf> enerva
<Fisico> Rudolf: agora deu certo, mas agora eu dou chmod +x e depois ./arquivo
<Fisico> e diz permissão negad
<Fisico> negada
<ThiagoCMC> Fisico, imagens ISO sao somente-leitura.
<nntp> lol
<nntp> alguem da gvt ?
<Sorentto> nntp eu
<nntp> Sorentto, vc eh da gvt ?
<Sorentto> shauhusa apertei o enter antes.. eu conheço alguem de la
<nntp> lol
<nntp> Sorentto, o cara eh de qual setor ?
<Sorentto> atendimento ao cliente
<Sorentto> qua a duvida
<liberie> Ola Sorentto
<liberie> legal ver alguem de uma operadora de telefonia no canal :)
<Sorentto> ola liberie :D
<Sorentto> eu sou.. digamos que de outra... hsuahushusah
<nntp> atendimento nao vai resolver meu bo
<liberie> kkk :)
<liberie> nem me fale de outra
<liberie> desde que cheguei no BR na cidade a qual escolhi para viver so tem Oi
<Sorentto> hsuahusah esse eu conheco um tecnico de la..
<liberie> gvt ate tem o direito de explorar a area mas..... nada e uma operadora so por aqui
<xispirito> eu acredito ... atendedores de telefone das operadoras são treinados para fazer o cliente de palhaço e desistir da ligação/reclamação, é ou não é verdade?
<nntp> eu acho que vou mudar pra curitiba so pra entrar na gvt
<liberie> xispirito: nao eles sao treinados para seguir um script
<nntp> xispirito, nada
<liberie> qualquer coisa fora do script nao tem como fazer
<Sorentto> nntp é problema de internet
<liberie> entao nao e culpa do operador
<liberie> mas sim quem criou as respostas prontas
<nntp> Sorentto, o problema eh o router
<xispirito> mas eles exibem um corporativismo, falam em um "nós" que acabam por ter todo ódio ransferido a eles
<Sorentto> vixi... 0.0 pode me explicar.. se quiser pode ser em pvt
<xispirito> eles bem que podiam dizer: "não posso fazer porque meu chefe é uma mula e não deixa" ... eu ia me sentir melhor
<liberie> xispirito: nem tanto tem alguns que explodem mesmo ;) como o cara da vivo que mandou a cliente jogar o cell na parede
<liberie> ;)
<xispirito> não vi esta
<Sorentto> povo.. operadora é operadora.. nao tem nem o que falar... nos precisamos delas e elas nem ai
<liberie> procura na net ai aconteceu a pouco tempo
<xispirito> Sorentto: inverta os papéis e terá uma realidade
<ThiagoCMC> Sorentto, nao por muito tempo.
<liberie> Sorentto: aqui por exemplo ninguem reclama da oi pois simplesmente ela fala nao tem viabilidade tecnica na rua rua/residencia
<liberie> cancela tua dsl
<liberie> e ja era
<Sorentto> agora fiquei curioso ThiagoCMC
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<Sorentto> shuahsua
<liberie> onde fui amarrar meu jegue viu ;)
<ThiagoCMC> Estou desenvolvendo com uma galera, a implementacao de uma Mesh Network... Provavel que nunca mais precisaremos de TIM, VIVO, Oi, essas merdas...
<xispirito> liberie: em três endereços diferentes que morei ao longo da vida ... a Oi nunca teve disponibilidade técnica em nenhum deles
<ThiagoCMC> Sera' grande.
<Sorentto> cara eu posso falar de boca cheia que praticamente testei quase todas a operadoras.. e sempre tem os problemas
<ThiagoCMC> E' tudo um lixo mesmo.
<liberie> grande ? estamos falando de bilhoes em investimento ?
<ThiagoCMC> Bom, primeiro sera em apenas uma cidade do interior, depois, BR
<Sorentto> mas ThiagoCMC.. tu vai precisar de link e geralmente é compartilhado dessas operadoras
<ThiagoCMC> Ao menos, estara longo do usuario final.
<ThiagoCMC> longe
<liberie> sonhos para isso existem varios
<liberie> FON e um deles
<liberie> o problema e conexao direta no "cliente"
<Sorentto> já to até visualizando ThiagoCMC... com compartilhamento de torres, sitios ainda nao conf...
<liberie> cuidado para nao reinventarem a roda
<xispirito> no penúltimo, cheguei a compar o serviço, pois disseram eles que sim, tinham disponibilidade, spo que era mentira, mandaram o modem e nada de serviço, então liguei ... ninguém sabia me informar se tinha ou não tinha ò.ó, resumo: me cobraram o modem e um mês de serviço e tive que ouvir muito blabla até conseguir não pagar e me livrar do karma
<ThiagoCMC> Uma coisa e' certa. Do jeito que esta', nao da' mais.
<ThiagoCMC> E' muito "nas coxa" e ainda cobram caro demais.
<Sorentto> Se eu posso opniar numas coisa, a unica dificuldade que vejo é a falta de boa administração
<Sorentto> equip. tem,,,, gente tem,,, so falta administrar
<Sorentto> e investir melhor
<liberie> Sorentto: nem me fale as rotas que vejo nos routers da velox e ate piada
<liberie> pacote que ia entre PE e PB estava trafegando ate SP e voltando
<xispirito> no caso que relatei acima, torna-se óbvio que a parte de vendas não se comunica com a área técnica
<liberie> isso e que e bem "feito"
<ThiagoCMC> pode crer... aqui em SP, Speedy da ZN nao tem roda para Speedy da Paulista... E' mole?!
<nntp> CALMA GALERA SO PERGUNTEI SE TINHA ALGUEM DA GVT
<Sorentto> melhor fazer um tunel ipv6 em london... kkkkkkkkkk
<ThiagoCMC> ahhahaa
<xispirito> liberie: lol
<ThiagoCMC> In London!!!?
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<Sorentto> nntp oia sõ o que vc comecou
<xispirito> vamos jogar ping pong tcp o.0
<nntp> nossa a telecomunicaçao no brasil ta de mal a pior
<liberie> nntp: junta falta de profissional REALMENTE qualificado (canudo nao faz ninguem qualificado)
<nntp> eu tava ali tentando resgatar minha senha no portal e vi o que eu desencadeei
<nntp> lol
<liberie> com o Custo Brasilis
<liberie> da nisso mesmo meu caro
<Sorentto> como eu disse. falta uma administração mais qualificada para investir em tecnologias e recrutamento, além de reciclagem
<nntp> eu so quero meu modem liberado
<nntp> sem ter que pagar ip fixo 50 por mes
<Sorentto> ou
<Sorentto> pera
<xispirito> acho engraçado que se precise de um papel de alguma instituição, geralmente porca, atestando que alguém saiba alguma coisa
<Sorentto> vc esta´tentando fazer um server ai
<nntp> http://inarte.no-ip.org
<nntp> o server ta pronto
<Sorentto> seguinte... eu uso gvt e tenho 3 server rodando no no-ip tb.. mas certas portas sao bloq mesmo
<Sorentto> tem de comprar certos planos
<nntp> mm
<nntp> que planos ?
<xispirito> Sorentto: isto é muito legal, né?
<Sorentto> nntp eu tb to trinando em joomla
<Sorentto> xispirito é uma merda de venda casada
<nntp> eu to voltando a brincar eu tava parada a mulher quase me matou
<Sorentto> hsuahusha
<Sorentto> www.inovacaodigital.net/jlm
<Sorentto> deixa eu ver a pasta correta
<xispirito> então porque as leis só valem para os não abastados de dinheiro?
<Sorentto> http://inovacaodigital.net/jml15/
<Sorentto> estava na versao 1,5
<ThiagoCMC> xispirito, porque e' para ser assim.
<Sorentto> sabe o que é melhor xispirito.. é a anatel
<xispirito> sempre que você murcha as orelhas e diz "é para ser assim", perpetua a continuidade
<Sorentto> que teoricamente seria o nosso ponto de apoio
<Sorentto> ou por falar nisso
<ThiagoCMC> xispirito, eu nao.
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<Sorentto> acessem o canal do otario do youtube
<Sorentto> o cara da umas porradas e tanto
<xispirito> Sorentto: porrada em quem?
<Sorentto> em todos
<Sorentto> vai la... eu achei essa semana
<xispirito> ps: uma vez ameaçei um vendedor com uma ripa de cerca
<xispirito> \o/
 * Sorentto revolucionario
<xispirito> ele parou de brincar em dois toques
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp_> caiu tudo aqui
<Sorentto> husahsa
<nntp_> Sorentto, entao
<Sorentto> tava falando mal e fazendo revolução
<Sorentto> shuhsua
<Sorentto> isso que da
<nntp_> isso ae sao vcs scaneando minha maquina lol
<ThiagoCMC> evolução
<ThiagoCMC> E Revolução, e' o que esta faltando.
<nntp_> mas entao que serviços adicionais vc contrata ?
<nntp_> lol
<Sorentto> nada...o link que mandei ~e um server comprado .. agora em casa roda 3 server de teste... mas tive de criar redirecionamento, etc
<xispirito> nntp_: eu não faço este tipo de coisa
<nntp_> vo cair de novo
<xispirito> e se fizer, não cai porque isto é scan de amador =D
<Sorentto> aff
<nntp_> tao fzendo brutforce no meu sv lol ddos
<Sorentto> nao é SNR
<Sorentto> ou atenuaçao ai que ta ruim...
<nntp_> chama os anonymous
<Sorentto> husahushsuahusha
<xispirito> nntp_: bruteforce em ssh?
<nntp_> Sorentto, vc nao falou dos serviços
<nntp_> xispirito, ja sabe as portas que tao abertas lol
<Sorentto> eu to rodando ssh, e ftp em casa
<Sorentto> em mais um serviço de monitoramente de rede
<nntp_> eu quero montar eh um honeypot aqui pra estudar esses hackers de merdas
<nntp_> lol
<xispirito> nntp_: exatamente =D
<Sorentto> mas da mesma forma que vc eu terei de comprar um ip fixo e um plano comercial se quiser testar um server de email
<Sorentto> shuhusahu
<nntp_> pq ?
<nntp_> por causa de dns ?
<xispirito> hoje em dia um honeypot estuda ferramnetas automáticas, as quais eu me recuso a usar ... tiraram toda a mágica de ownar
<Sorentto> nntp_ eu tinha a mesma ideia(e até comecei a implementar algo) mas ~é complicado.. vc tem de separar a rede, provavelmente com subrede ou rede virtual
<Sorentto> e tem mais um monte de coiza
<Sorentto> nntp_ é mais porque as teles bloqueam o trafego na porta
<Sorentto> por exemplo porta de email
<Sorentto> eu nao consigo levantar um server de email e enviar algo... só teste local mesmo
<xispirito> em resumo: eles bloqueiam tudo o que você necessita para ser um sevidor
<nntp_> a gvt nao bloqueia nada segundo eles
<Sorentto> shuahushsa
<Sorentto> pergunta la sobre a porta 25
<Sorentto> ou a 587
<xispirito> porque para ser servidor, você precisa de "plano empresarial" ¬¬
<Sorentto> imagina só nntp_ se qualquer zé migue cria um mx
<ThiagoCMC> Brasil..sil...sil...
<Sorentto> imagina o tanto de spam
<xispirito> é claro que minha lógica é irrefutável e já argumentei, com coisas tipo: "só empresas tem servidores e web sites?" ... mas não adianta, a ignorância reina
<nntp_> tem outras maneiras de fazer spam
<nntp_> cara postfix eh magico
<Sorentto> volto a comentar 2 problemas serios.. segurança e spamm..
<Sorentto> postfix eu uso aqui e nao é la grande coisa....
<nntp_> pra fazer spam eh sim
<nntp_> eu ja fiz postfix manda email pelo sv da policia federal
<Sorentto> hsuahushauhsua.. nao tinha spf
<Sorentto> que feio
<Sorentto> hsuahushau
<nntp_> kkk
<xispirito> não tem rota mais legal =D
<nntp_> foi so pra fins educativos
<nntp_> lolo
<xispirito> e quanto aquele sistema sigma que o judiciário usa, é só interno? alguém já viu?
<Sorentto> nntp_ sei...
<Sorentto> qual o ip do seu server mesmo
<Sorentto> hsuahushaushuasa
<nntp_> lol
<nntp_> ja vo que vou ter que mudar tudo aqui
<nntp_> resetar modem mudar o noip
<xispirito> nntp_: cuidado, o Sorentto é infiltrado
<Sorentto> pessoal.. to indo almoçar finalmente... kkkkkk inté...
<Sorentto> shuahusah xispirito
<Sorentto> to de olho
<nntp_> lol
<Sorentto> fui.. até daki a pouco... >D
<nntp_> departamentodeubuntu@dpf.com.br
<nntp_> bom almoço
<xispirito> eles devem ter uma lista de possíveis pessoas perigosas com seu nome nntp_
<xispirito> se eu fosse tu, me escondia
<nntp_> kkk
<nntp_> nada so fiz um spam uma vez passando por lah so pra aterrorizar uns amigos meus
<nntp_> isso mostra o tando que eh fragil nossa internet
<xispirito> nntp_: para falar a verdade, se você não atacar nada fora do Brasil e encobrir minimamente suas ações, é difícil
<nntp_> se a pessoa realmente quiser fazer algo pra prejudicar e tiver o conhecimento ela faz com facilidade
<nntp_> eh o que eu to falando
<nntp_> eu achei que os caras ia ao menos me ligar e tals
<nntp_> kkk
<nntp_> tipo filme de espiao mas nada
<xispirito> nõ existe nenhuma lei que proiba você de mandar milhões de pacotes a uma máquina por exemplo, não no Brasil
<nntp_> nem ficaram sabendo
<xispirito> #não
<xispirito> se a porta está aberta, não existe nenhuma lei que te proíba de entrar, não aqui
<nntp_> to ligado mas eu nao to afim disso nao eu quero uma coisa pra mim trabalhar so que sem ter que ficar pagando coisa que nao deve pra essas operadoras
<nntp_> liberdade!
<nntp_> quero liberdade!
<xispirito> nntp_: sim, não estou incentivando, só citando
<xispirito> e também acho que este pressuposto que só mpresas tem web sites é furada
<nntp_> entao
<xispirito> eu deveria ter direito de ter em minha casa usando a banda pela qual eu pago, e o mesmo com dompinio penso eu
<nntp_> hoje em dia nao existe isso mais pq ateh nota fiscal o autonomo pode ter
<xispirito> #domínio
<ThiagoCMC> O que mais me deixa aterrorizado, e' o tal do PPPoE ativado nos Speedy.... Antes era DHCP ou IP fixo... Depois virou essa papagaiada de "provedor" dentro de "provedor"...
<ThiagoCMC> E o brasileiro nem se liga...
<xispirito> é a morte do Ipv6 chegando
<xispirito> não, do Ipv4 =D
<ThiagoCMC> IPv6 e' massa!
<ThiagoCMC> :)
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: endereço Ipv4 já virou artigo de luxo
<ThiagoCMC> Existem mais numeros de IPv6 na Terra do que estrelas no Universo observavel! LOL
<ThiagoCMC> Sim sim...
<xispirito> por isto tem NAT em cima de NAt em cima de NAT
<ThiagoCMC> daqui a pouco, 1 numero de IPv4 vai valer mais do que 1 Bitcoin! ehhehe
<xispirito> aha
<xispirito> aliás, como é difícil conseguir o tal bitcoin /o\
<ThiagoCMC> dificil?!
<ThiagoCMC> Eu tenho mais de 1000 Bitcoins...
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<xispirito> dá para mim eles todos
<ThiagoCMC> hehehe
<liberie> usas qual miner ThiagoCMC  ?
<nntp_> eu tenho 0
<xispirito> ué, se é fácil, me dê
<xispirito> todos
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<ThiagoCMC> Compre.
<ThiagoCMC> heuhAUEHAe
<ThiagoCMC> Te vendo.
<nntp_> kkk
<ThiagoCMC> quantos vc quiser...
<xispirito> me vende dinheiro o.0
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> liberie, cgminer
<xispirito> e vou te pagar como? conchinhas do mar?
<nntp_> a moda agora eh essa xispirito
<ThiagoCMC> Ainda aceito Reais...
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<ThiagoCMC> ou hardware
<ThiagoCMC> sei la... lol
<xispirito> ah não, estes estão mais difíceis que os bitcoins
<ThiagoCMC> huaehUAEH
<ThiagoCMC> minha conta de luz vem 950 pilas... lol
<ThiagoCMC> minhas esposa quase me mata...
<ThiagoCMC> heuhAEUHAe
<xispirito> vamos montar um banco de bitcoins que nem os bancos reais, vamos montar um banco de bitcoins central, você investe mil bitconis no banco central, este lhe dá um crétido de dez mil bitcoins, os quais você empresta e consegue um lucro na margem de cem mil devido aos empréstimos derivados ... vamos estourar a bolha virtual também o.0
<ThiagoCMC> vc quer criar uma economia no topo do Bitcoin, e fazer reserva fracionaria e tudo mais?!
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: imagina que estupendo
<nntp_> ta aqui o lance da porta 25 nao eh a gvt
<nntp_> http://antispam.br/admin/porta25/
<nntp_> o mundo ta perdido mesmo
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: ps: fui irônico, não concordo com esta dominação financeira
<ThiagoCMC> eu tb nao...
<ThiagoCMC> Na realidade, um mundo sem Bancos esta' no horizonte...
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<ThiagoCMC> E o Estado ira' mudar.
<nntp_> cara isso eh um absurdo
<ThiagoCMC> Tipo o Estado laico...
<ThiagoCMC> que separou da religiao
<xispirito> é insustentável ao meu ver
<ThiagoCMC> o novo Estado, nao ira' ter controle algum sobre o dinheiro das pessoas.
<xispirito> o mundo é finito, logo o dinheiro/crescimento também
<ThiagoCMC> Nao sera capaz de cobrar impostos.
<ThiagoCMC> logico...
<ThiagoCMC> Vivemos em um grande esquema Ponzi...
<ThiagoCMC> Esquema de "piramide"...
<ThiagoCMC> E' tudo ilegal, dentro da lei...
<ThiagoCMC> por isso, nao tem futuro... E' insustentavel... blah blah blah...
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<xispirito> ao meu ver, é uma ilusão, porque todo este dinheiro rodando por ae .. na verdade não existe o.0
<ThiagoCMC> Imagine so', o lastro do mundo e' a divida!
<ThiagoCMC> Se a China resolver cobrar dos EUA, acabou.
<xispirito> são promessas de pagamento .. que dizer, não é a posse que faz girar, mas a falta dela
<ThiagoCMC> Incentivam o consumo, quando deveriam incentivar o "pe'-de-meia", a poupanca...
<xispirito> mas poupar não gera dívida .. eles tem que gerar dívida
<ThiagoCMC> Os valores da sociedade estao todos invertidos. To avesso...
<xispirito> é este o esquema
<ThiagoCMC> sim
<ThiagoCMC> por isso nao tem futuro...
<nntp_> ja era memso
<ThiagoCMC> so' falta enterrar...
<ThiagoCMC> Mas, o mais legal, e' o que vira'!
<nntp_> credo
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: isto me lebra a atual crise .. tinha um monte de dinheiro imaginário rodando nos EUA e muita gente resolveu não pagar .. a realidade veio à tona e o dinheiro imaginável virou, digamos .. imaginação
<ThiagoCMC> vc se refere a crise de 2008? O estouro da bolha imobiliaria nos EUA?
<xispirito> sim
<ThiagoCMC> pois e'...
<ThiagoCMC> O que rolou la' foi sinistro e pior, previsivel!
<ThiagoCMC> Mas ninguem fez nada...
<ThiagoCMC> E deixaram acontecer...
<xispirito> é muito doido que eu pegue um empréstimo, e este seja investido como dinheiro antes de mesmo eu cogitar pagar
<ThiagoCMC> O que rolou la' foi mais ou menos assim: 1- compraram casas por 100K, valorizou! Digamos, 250K... 2- fizeram milhoes de emprestimos, dando as casas como garantia; 3- casas voltaram ao valor original (estouro da bolha) ou menos; 4- Bancos quebraram...
<ThiagoCMC> Sao os tais "papeis podres"...
<ThiagoCMC> E' muita estupidez.
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: sim, recai ao que eu estava falando, negociar dívida como sendo dinheiro
<ThiagoCMC> zoado...
<xispirito> é tão esquisito quanto genial .. mas não tem como durar
<ThiagoCMC> Bom, pelos menos agora temos o Bitcoin! Foda-se os Bancos.
<ThiagoCMC> E foda-se o governo tambem... Quero ver o governo me cobrar impostos em Bitcoins! Ou me cobrar imposto de renda sobre o meu garimpo...
<ThiagoCMC> hahaha
<ThiagoCMC> Tipo, se tu achas ouro no seu quintal, uma boa parte e' do governo.
<ThiagoCMC> Mas, com Bitcoin, o meu garimpo e' todo meu.
<xispirito> o problema é se quiserem montar o banco central de bitcoins e começarem a fazer empréstimos a grandes "nações" virtuais, com juros impagáveis, e, é claro, fabricar menos bitcoins que a taxa de juros ...
<ThiagoCMC> E nao tem como ser diferente.
<ThiagoCMC> nao existe isso que vc esta falando...
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<xispirito> =D
<nntp_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kD1G7f4bE0w
<nntp_> ae
<Known_problems> deu um branco aqui...
<xispirito> eu fabrico mil bitcoins, te empresto a juro de 10%, mas só existe mil bitcoins ... como você paga?
<ThiagoCMC> nao existe possibilidade de vc fabricar 1000 Bitcoins.
<Known_problems> qual comando que posso jogar um texto dentro de outro arquivo texto ?
<ThiagoCMC> nem mesmo 1.
<ThiagoCMC> cat text1 > text2
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: não é a questão do bitcoin em si, mas da lógica
<ThiagoCMC> nao funciona com Bitcoins isso ae q vc falou...
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<xispirito> óbvio que não, é uma analogia
<Known_problems> ThiagoCMC, tem outro comando... ?  num era cat naum, se que fufa...
<Known_problems> sei q o cat funciona...
<Known_problems> so que to querendo lembrar o nome do comando... que deu um branco
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<xispirito> Known_problems: echo "arquivo1" > arquivo2
<xispirito> tem n maneiras
<xispirito> mas o cat é o clássico Unix em ação
<ThiagoCMC> queria falar mais sobre bitcoins mas, offtopic total... lol
<ThiagoCMC> sorry guys...
<Known_problems> certo, grato.
<ThiagoCMC> qq coisa, #bitcoin-br
<nntp_> LOL
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: eu não estava falando de bitcoins, apresar de falar em bitcoins o.0
 * xispirito é uma pessoa que confunde outras pessoas
<ThiagoCMC> :)
<xispirito> acho que estou ficando muito subliminar ..
<ThiagoCMC> drugs
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<xispirito> huahueu
<ThiagoCMC> E eu ouvindo The Metal aqui... doidera... vish
<zeRopHan> quando meu apt-ge ta quebrado eu faço o q
<xispirito> zeRopHan: conserta
<ThiagoCMC> apt-get -f install
<Hatisblei> ae
<ThiagoCMC> opa!
<Hatisblei> blz?
<Hatisblei> cara, tava baixando a última versão do ubuntu
<Hatisblei> e vi que tá com mais de 700mb
<Hatisblei> não tenho como baixar uma versão menor?
<Hatisblei> ou vou ter que usar um DVD mesmo?
<ThiagoCMC> é...
<ThiagoCMC> Só DVD agora...
<Hatisblei> tá tranquilo então...
<Hatisblei> era só essa a dúvida
<Hatisblei> valeu
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<ThiagoCMC> suave
<zeRopHan> acho que vou
<zeRopHan> mudar o meu
<zeRopHan> pro 13 tb
<zeRopHan> o ultimo é o 13 mesmo ne ?
<zeRopHan> como abro o lamp no ubuntu
<sistematico> Como abre?
<sistematico> heh
<zeRopHan> sistematico,  como funciona ?
<zeRopHan> sei la
<zeRopHan> nao entendo
<zeRopHan> kkkkkk
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<sistematico> LAMP é Linux Apache Mysql Php.
<sistematico> Certo?
<xispirito> não existe LAMP
<xispirito> é só um metapacote contendo os softwares acima citados
<zeRopHan> mano meu apt-get ta quebrado
<zeRopHan> e nao conserta cm -f install
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
 * xispirito vislumbra se está a frente de algum espécime de coruja o.0
<sistematico> Eu vislumbro um cara que num lê manuais.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<zeRopHan> leio nda
<zeRopHan> ja cansei
<zeRopHan> kkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> zeRopHan: mas nem mesmo começou
<zeRopHan> to estudando css php html js
<zeRopHan> nao posso em outra coisa por enquantoi
<zeRopHan> ia so jogar pro linux meu servidor
<zeRopHan> e ver quais diferenças
<sistematico> Então jogue-o.
<Sorentto> Putz.. eu volto e ja estava comendo solto os ataques....
<Sorentto> nntp_ pode parar...
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> eu canso de logar a pacotaiada vindo a mim, cansei simplesmente, só logo o que passa agora
<xispirito> como não passa nada ... =D
<sistematico> xispirito: Quem tá te atacando?
<xispirito> sistematico: um monte de ip's diferentes, alguns são rastreáveis a uma certa rede
<sistematico> xispirito: Como que sabe que está sendo atacado?
<xispirito> sistematico: quando chega uma onda de udp em certa porta vindo de vários endereços diferentes ao mesmo tempo, ou quando seu firewall dá mais drops por segundo em sua porta ssh do que você consegue ler na tela .. você está sendo atacado
<omelete> netstat consegue ver esses acessos?
<sistematico> Continuo sem saber como você vê esses ataques.
<xispirito> não, netstat lhe mostra as conexões estabelecidas, para ver estas coisas que citei você precisa de uma ferramenta do tipo tcpdump
<xispirito> sistematico: sniffer
<sistematico> xispirito: qq é sniffer?
<sistematico> xispirito: Onde que eu baixo essa parada?
<xispirito> eu achei que você, sendo alguém de tanta cultura, sabia o que era
<sistematico> Sei não.
<sistematico> Ensina eu.
<xispirito> -.-
<sistematico> http://pastebin.geany.org/hztOV/ será que uma parada assim ajuda?
<sistematico> xispirito: depois um tcpdump -n -e -ttt -vvv -i pflog0 dá pra ver?
<sistematico> uhhuhuhuhuhuhuh
<xispirito> até ajuda, pena que toda a faixa output está liberada
<xispirito> dá para fazer shell reverso
<sistematico> Tá nada, olha lá.
<sistematico> Tem 3 portas abertas pra entrada.
<xispirito> e você pode economizar linhas proto{ tcp,udp }
<xispirito> é mais elegante
<xispirito> sistematico: sim, e a saída?
<sistematico> saída é o que sai do meu pc né amigo
<xispirito> mas é óbvio né amigo
<xispirito> só que está tudo liberado
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Onde?
<xispirito> -.-
<sistematico> Cadẽ?
<xispirito> sistematico: pass out on $externa proto tcp from any to any port $saida
<xispirito> isto diz que qualquer coisa saindo da sua máquina está ok
<sistematico> Qualquer coisa das portas $saida
<sistematico> xispirito: Saida é o que sai do PC, não o que entra.
<xispirito> sim, eu vi
<sistematico> xispirito: 90% dos firewalls liberam todas as saídas.
<xispirito> apesar de ter antispoof ... bom era por keep-state
<sistematico> Eu bloqueei até o que sai daqui.
<sistematico> xispirito: keep state é default nessa versão do pf
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<xispirito> aliás, porque estou conversando com você?
<xispirito> o default diz que ESTABLISHED, RELATED e NEW passam, não é o desejável
<sistematico> xispirito: E é keep state sem hífen.
<xispirito> mas tipo ... você compilou tudo com CC, não dá para discutir
<sistematico> xispirito: Não, cmake.
<sistematico> xispirito: Tô usando o novo padrão.
<xispirito> mas antes era CC ..
<sistematico> Depende.
<xispirito> sistematico: eu não quero mais ficar nesta guerrinha
<xispirito> vamos ser amiguinhos denovo?
<sistematico> Tô conversando normal ué.
<sistematico> uhuhhuhu
<xispirito> tá, eu parei de trollar
<sistematico> uhuh
<sistematico> xispirito: Vou tocar um som pro c! Tá afim de ouvir?
<xispirito> sistematico: não
<sistematico> huhuhu
<sistematico> xispirito: De qualquer forma se mudar de idéia: http://ironhide.zapto.org:9000
<xispirito> vou comprar cigarro
<ThiagoCMC> afe
<sistematico> Fuma não..
<ThiagoCMC> Ou se for fumar, fume maconha meu...
<ThiagoCMC> Bem melhor... lol
<xispirito> é bem de leve =D
<ThiagoCMC> E tá liberado mesmo...
<ThiagoCMC> Da nada...
<sistematico> ThiagoCMC: Ixi, é nada heim.
<xispirito> fui ali, dez min
<ThiagoCMC> sistematico, é man... Não dá mais cadeia fumar um ou ter pequeno porte...
<sistematico> Vai nessa..
<ThiagoCMC> No Uruguay até o governo já está plantando e vendendo...
<ThiagoCMC> No BR falta pouco pra isso...
<sistematico> É, pra quem gosta de ficar retardado é uma boa.
<ThiagoCMC> Abra a sua meeeente...
<sistematico> Pra que?
<ThiagoCMC> evoluir...
<sistematico> Evoluir o que?
<ThiagoCMC> idéias
<sistematico> O bolso do traficante?
<sistematico> Tu tá evoluindo grande..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<ThiagoCMC> pior que o traficante, só o governo mesmo.
<sistematico> E daí que o governo é ruim? Tu vai financiar um pior que ele?
<sistematico> Pra que?
<ThiagoCMC> não compre, plante.
<sistematico> ThiagoCMC: Se droga fosse bom num tinha esse nome amigo.
<sistematico> ThiagoCMC: Preze pela sua saúde.
<ThiagoCMC> Mas maconha não é droga. É recurso.
<sistematico> ThiagoCMC: Só te falo isso.
<ThiagoCMC> no problem...
<sistematico> Recurso de drogado.
<wordnet> Boa tarde, so traalho com windows mas tenho que executar esse comando  sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sda  para retirar uma raid de um not hp baixei a iso do ubuntu demonstração mas nao tem terminal la, alguem pode dar uma laz
<ThiagoCMC> Isso que você diz, é resultado da lavagem cerebral que fizeram em todos...
<insano> rapaz, falando em droga, o ubuntu 13.04 vai mudar todo o design
<ThiagoCMC> huaehUAe
<wordnet> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> wordnet: ALT+F2 > gnome-terminal
<insano> wordnet:   CTRL + ALT + F1
<wordnet> vlw
<ThiagoCMC> insano, o Desktop Linux ainda está para nascer...
<insano> pois, a canonical contratou o designer do faenza
<insano> o tema de icones
<sistematico> Faenza é top.
<insano> e fez uma parceria com uma universidade para mudar o layout geral do ubuntu
<ThiagoCMC> Vai começar a ficar bom com o Wayland...
<insano> vamos ver no que vai dar
<insano> Wayland 1.0 já saiu, mas acho que vai demorar para ficar pronto
<ThiagoCMC> sim...
<Sorentto> putz.. segundo ataque... pra uma quinta ta sussa
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkkk
<ThiagoCMC> mas é o futuro do Linux nos Desktops...
<ThiagoCMC> X é zoado...
<insano> verdade
<insano> mas o X tem uma vantagem que o Wayland tá tendo dificuldade de implementar
<ThiagoCMC> qual?
<sistematico> O melhor designer de ícones que eu conheço chama Everaldo.
<sistematico> http://www.everaldo.com
<insano> o X na verdade foi feito para ser servidor gráfico e fornecer acesso remoto, que não é o objetivo geral do Wayland, então os protocolos de acesso a interface gráfica se arrastam rodando no wayland
<ThiagoCMC> Não entendi... Um App nativo para Wayland não se arrasta e, o X rootless dentro do Wayland é suave...
<insano> ThiagoCMC:   protocolos de acesso remoto ao servidor gráfico não funcionam bem no Wayland
<xispirito> voltei
<xispirito> não posso deixar de citar, quanto mais ilegal, pior é
<insano> sistematico:   os icones dele para ubuntu parecem com o fsicons (ou será o contrário)
<sistematico> insano: De quem? Do Everaldo?
<sistematico> insano: O Everaldo desenho a primeira séria do tema de ícones Crystal pro KDE, a muito tempo atrás.
<insano> isso
<sistematico> Hoje ele desenha ícones pra Apple.
<insano> sistematico: massa
<ThiagoCMC> insano, mas o propósito do Wayland não é ser como o X, com DISPLAY remoto...
<sistematico> insano: Um designer tem comer muito feijão pra acompanhar esse cara em matéria de ícones.
<sistematico> heh
<xispirito> insano: mas não podeiam os developers do Wayland deixar o X para se encarregar do acesso remoto e fazer um wrapper para o Wayland em cima destas libs? suponhamos, se instale o X como um servidor a lá apache etc, e deixar que ele se encarregue do acesso remoto?
<ThiagoCMC> xiang, mas é tipo isso mesmo...
<ThiagoCMC> O X dentro do Wayland...
<ThiagoCMC> tipo o X no Max
<ThiagoCMC> Mac
<insano> xispirito:   eles dizem que estão tentando fazer isso
<ThiagoCMC> é um "legacy" app
<xispirito> não digo nem dentro do Waland, mas como um daemon
<insano> eles vão tornar aplicativos que necessitam de libs do X server compatíveis até que eles se adaptem completamente
<insano> na verdade as principais bibliotecas gráficas já estão em testes em cima do Wayland
<insano> GTK, Qt, etc...
<ThiagoCMC> Wayland é muito massa...
<insano> também acho
<ThiagoCMC> Não vejo a hora de remover o X... lol
<xispirito> então meu raciocínio não está errado
<insano> nope
<ThiagoCMC> Na realidade, é o Linux que é muito foda...
<ThiagoCMC> O Wayland só usa o Linux e boas...
<insano> O linux é como o Brasil, tá sempre em fase beta
<xispirito> o Wayland será compatível com Posix ... certo?
<xispirito> senão eu vou dar uma tijolada
<insano> xispirito:   dunno
<xispirito> não podem excluir os outros unices
<sistematico> ThiagoCMC: O Xorg é um trabalho pesado e massivo com quase 30 anos, não é um simples compositor que apareceu agora que vai muda-lo.
<sistematico> ThiagoCMC: Lembre-se do Razor, que nem vingou direito.
<ThiagoCMC> Disse tudo... 30 anos... old...
<xispirito> sistematico: é ... só que é o caos
<insano> tá legado
<xispirito> os sources do XTerm talvez sejam a coisa mais doida que eu já li
<sistematico> ThiagoCMC: Mas ele está em constante desenvolvimento, num assim desse jeito né.
<ThiagoCMC> Por mim, pode ser sim...
<sistematico> ThiagoCMC: Diferente de um projeto que está abandonado a 30 anos.
<insano> dos artigos que eu li, vi que mexer no X é como eles dizem "a real pain"
<xispirito> "When you enter here, all are lost"
<xispirito> lol
<ThiagoCMC> LOL
<sistematico> ThiagoCMC: São milhões de linhas, no mundo OpenSource ninguem reinventa a roda.
<insano> é uma caverna
<ThiagoCMC> tô ligado...
<ThiagoCMC> reinventar a roda é estupidez...
<ThiagoCMC> Mas, o X é zoado.
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<sistematico> ThiagoCMC: É literalmente insano e surreal re-escrever um projeto desse tamanho do zero, nem tem como.
<xispirito> para dizer a verdade eu até gosto do X, só tem uma coisa que m encomoda atualmente, que é a dependência de flash player na web
<insano> insano? alguém me chamou o/
<sistematico> É como fazer outro Linux totalmente independente do Kernel ou Lib de qualquer Linux que exista.
<ThiagoCMC> Mas o propósito não é escrever outro X...
<insano> xispirito:   html5 neles
<sistematico> Não dá.
<ThiagoCMC> Mas sim, fazer uso das novas features do Linux (GEM / KMS)...
<xispirito> insano: sim sim, esperamos que o pessoal abraçe a causa
<ThiagoCMC> Não lidar com o hardware.
<insano> acho que o wayland tá disponível nos repositório oficiais
<ThiagoCMC> focar no GUI
<ThiagoCMC> Tenho certeza de que não vou sentir falta do X.
<xispirito> só tem uma app que quero carregar, XTerm
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<xispirito> não consigo abandonar, é um vício =D
<insano> rapaz, será que o Mac OS foi construido em cima do X?
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<insano> nunca parei para pensar nisso até agora...
<xispirito> insano: é provável, visto que é base Unix
<insano> pois é, qual a versão unix que eles fecharam mesmo?
<insano> foi freebsd?
<ThiagoCMC> A Interface do OSX é tipo o Wayland...
<xispirito> é FreeBSD
<ThiagoCMC> direto no framebuffer do darwin...
<insano> pow, bixo, então provavelmente eles ainda usam X
<insano> deixa eu consultar o pai dos trolls
<ThiagoCMC> O X no Mac será quase igual ao X dentro do Wayland.
<ThiagoCMC> ops
<ThiagoCMC> entenderam né?
<ThiagoCMC> kkk
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: também me aconteçe isto
<ThiagoCMC> O X no Wayland será quase igual ao X dentro do Mac...
<ThiagoCMC> ahhaha
<xispirito> meu pensamento é mais rápido que os dedos
<ThiagoCMC> inverte
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<ThiagoCMC> dahora
<ThiagoCMC> ^^
<xispirito> ontem, devido a isto, digitei a atrocidade: oito bits/quatro bytes o.0
<insano> ao que tudo indica o Mac OS inventou a roda mesmo
<insano> não vi nada na net que falasse sobre o backend gráfico do mac os
<xispirito> insano: talvez por ser código fechado?
<insano> sim, provavelmente
<xispirito> porque na real das realidades reais, ninguém sabe o que o Mac faz
<insano> é verdade, a licença BSD permite você fechar o código e fazer oq quiser com ele
<xispirito> permite, o que eu acho um tanto "pato"
<insano> pato?
<xispirito> é .. trabalhar para dar seu trabalho aos "capitalistas de cartola"
<insano> ah, sim
<insano> talvez seja por isso que o linux avançou mais do que os SOs bsd-like
<xispirito> eu penso que sim
<insano> GPL é mais restritiva em relação a esse tipo de cópia descarada
<xispirito> técnicamente, os BSD's são melhores, mas esta licença ...
<insano> por falar nisso, alguém já trabalhou com pfSense?
<xispirito> nunca, só com pf direto
<insano> xispirito:   pois aqui virou moda
<insano> todo mundo só quer saber de pfSense
<insano> nem iptables nem pf
<xispirito> eu gosto do pf, ele é rápido, fácil de configurar
<xispirito> geralmente uso ele em OpenBSD
<insano> xispirito:   na verdade o pfSense é pf, só que com um frontend muito fácil de configurar
<xispirito> sim, eu sei
<insano> mas ele me deu várias dores de cabeça
<insano> algumas vezes o squidguard travava do nada
<xispirito> uma coisa que senti falta foi o ip_conntrack_ftp
<insano> o IPsec nele é uma droga para configurar e usar
<insano> xispirito:   no pfsense?
<Rudolf> insano: pfsense não é profissional
<Rudolf> insano: já vi paus looooocos
<Rudolf> insano: em compensasão
<Rudolf> insano: suporte ZFS
<Rudolf> acho que escrevi compensação errado
<insano> Rudolf:   tá muito verde ainda
<xispirito> é melhor usar um *BSD e aprender a escrever um pf.conf
<Rudolf> até dói ver essas coisas
<Rudolf> xispirito: sempre
<xispirito> insano: nunca usei pfsense, me refiro a *BSD's
<xispirito> ip_conntrack_ftp é coisa de Linux, ele faz todas a conexões ftp passivas ou ativas serem encaminhadas a uma porta só
<insano> Rudolf:   já vi ele em produção em uma rede robusta, ele aguentava a paulada, mas quando era preciso algo mais elaborado, era uma confusão
<xispirito> dai você não precisa abrir uma faixa estupenda de portas
<insano> ipsec nele era extremamente bugado, na versão 1.2.3
<insano> não sei na 2.0 agora
<xispirito> para isto tudo, melhor é OpenBSD, é dele que vem pf, ipsec, openssh e etc
<xispirito> é o habitat natural
<insano> mas ao montar uma máquina para é preciso consultar a lista de placas compatíveis
<xispirito> sempre
<insano> já vi cliente desesperado por que a NIC não funcionava nem a pau com ele
<xispirito> mas ou dou muita sorte ou as tres últimas máquinas que montei deram 100% de compactibilidade com ele, mas não sendo premeditado
<insano> tinha que comprar outra, mandei logo comprar com uma NIC com 4 portas
<xispirito> quer dizer, sentenciei errado, ou dou muita sorte ou melhorou, quis dizer isto =D
<xispirito> insano: se tu me apareçer com uma sis ou via eu te dou uma tijolada
<xispirito> apesar que muitas delas já funcionam, mas tehamos vergonha em nossas faces
<xispirito> aha
<insano> bem no meio da caxola, sem pena
<xispirito> huhuaahu
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: em que é usado aquele processamento todo proveniente dos clientes bitcoin?
<ThiagoCMC> No processamento das transações.
<xispirito> entendi
<ThiagoCMC> Dá um look: weusecoins.com
<xispirito> sim, eu tentei começar a assistir ThiagoCMC, mas o cídeo é irritante
<xispirito> #vídeo
<ThiagoCMC> ô loco meu...
<ThiagoCMC> Só um videozin...
<xispirito> tem muitos plins e aquela voz de vendedor de seguros -.-
<ThiagoCMC> hahaha
<kernel> como ativo o icone no tray do volume no xfce4?
<kernel> ele desapareceu quando eu atualizei o kernel para 3.6
<xispirito> eu tinha um quando usava mouse
<xispirito> não lembro mais como era
<xispirito> mas está no pacote de plugins do xfce4
<xispirito> xfce4-goodies se não me engano
<xispirito> eu vou tocar tcpdum e rodar bitcoin para ver o que sai
<xispirito> #tcpdump
<Matheus_Cavalho> boa tarde a todos
<kernel> xispirito, eu descobri que é o xfce-mixer
<kernel> agora tenho que por ele no tray
<kernel> xfce4-mixer
<xispirito> kernel: adicional lá, com o direito do mouse bla bla
<kernel> tou procurando
<xispirito> make -e PIE=1
<xispirito> ops
<ThiagoCMC> Eu odeio o gnome-settings-daemon... Puta bagulho podre...  :-@
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: e porque usar ele?
<xispirito> só se você usa gnome ...
<ThiagoCMC> porque já vem por padrão?
<ThiagoCMC> gnomão...
<ThiagoCMC> :-/
<xispirito> ah, se você usa gnome, esqueça minha colocação
<ThiagoCMC> as vezes o numlock fica piscando que nem doido...
<ThiagoCMC> e o GSD consome 100% da CPU...
<ThiagoCMC> lixo
<ThiagoCMC> xispirito, o que vc usa?
<xispirito> xmonad
<xispirito> Tony|St4rk: o ThiagoCMC vai voltar perguntando como se usa xmonad, dai tu dá umas dicas =D
<ThiagoCMC> xispirito, man... xmonad nem abre...
<ThiagoCMC> tela preta...
<xispirito> =D
<ThiagoCMC> vc usa via lightdm?
<ThiagoCMC> ou via startx ?
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: não é instalar e usar, você tem que configurar antes
<xispirito> ele abre, por padrão, só uma tela preta
<xispirito> se você nesta tela preta apertar alt+enter, tem um terminaç
<xispirito> #terminal
<ThiagoCMC> tipo...
<xispirito> vou tirar um print para te mostrar como fica configurado
<ThiagoCMC> apt-get install xmonad ; logout ; login usando xmonad # nao rola?
<ThiagoCMC> é preto mesmo?
<xispirito> http://imagebin.org/233248
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: rola, mas o lgal é customizar, é esta a idéia dele
<ThiagoCMC> nossa... isso é muito de nerd cara... LOL
<xispirito> não é de nerd, é ninja webcom
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<xispirito> é melhor que icones coloridos de florzinha pulando =D
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: o meu quando loga sai assim: http://imagebin.org/233249
<ThiagoCMC> dahora!
<ThiagoCMC> o foda é que a única coisa que me incomoda mesmo no gnome do ubuntu é o gnome-settings-daemon, esse negócio é muito podre.
<ThiagoCMC> :-/
<ThiagoCMC> vou tentar o xfce4
<xispirito> eu acho legal o gnome para mostrat a minha avó ou algo assim, ela conseguiria usar de boa
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<ThiagoCMC> A minha avó usa Ubuntu...
<xispirito> eu usei ele .. uma semana mais ou menos
<ThiagoCMC> E ela tem 90 anos... lol
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: sim
<ThiagoCMC> realmente, gnome é muito ruim...
<xispirito> aqui em casa tem Ubuntu em todos computadores "familiares", só o meu que é Debian e o firewall/roteador que é OpenBSD
<ThiagoCMC> O KDE nem lembro mais como era... Até que usei um tempo....
<ThiagoCMC> boa
<xispirito> já volto
<Agitador> eu odeio quando isto acontece -.-
<Tony|St4rk> Agitador:
<Tony|St4rk> diga
<Rudolf> tuts
<Tony|St4rk> kd o cara q vai entrar no mundo xmonad @_@
<Agitador> o ThiagoCMC
<ThiagoCMC> eu
<Tony|St4rk> ThiagoCMC: ta dando certo ae ?
<ThiagoCMC> dei a volta no mundo, e morri na praia...
<Agitador> ThiagoCMC: outro user xmonad
<ThiagoCMC> not yet
<ThiagoCMC> nao funcionou...
<Agitador> me refiro ao Tony|St4rk
<ThiagoCMC> deu erro de "sessao" e travou...
<ThiagoCMC> xfce4... feio...
<ThiagoCMC> e17, trava
<ThiagoCMC> gnome, tem o GSD zoado...
<ThiagoCMC> (facepalm) total
<ThiagoCMC> Linux merece um ambiente grafico totalmente novo.
<ThiagoCMC> Ta foda.
<Agitador> se xfce é feio, e17 trava, kde é pesado .. só te resta gnom
<Tony|St4rk> ThiagoCMC: http://marconm.deviantart.com/art/OpenBSD-Xmonad-315742465
<Agitador> #gnome
<Tony|St4rk> ThiagoCMC: tenha paciencia a noite eu te dou uma mao no xmonad
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> ok
<Agitador> Tony|St4rk: mas quem acha xfce4 feio vai gostar de xmonad?
<Tony|St4rk> ThiagoCMC: viu a screen
<Tony|St4rk> Agitador: depende do gosto dele
<Tony|St4rk> xmonad é todo configura pelo user
<Tony|St4rk> se ele tem um gosto ruim ... xmonad vai ser ruim
<Agitador> o meu não é bonito, só gosto que funcione http://imagebin.org/233249
<wotanskrieger> alguém saca de asterisk por aqui?!
<Agitador> Tony|St4rk: coloca este nick na lista do canal
<Agitador> senão fico na rua -.-
<Tony|St4rk> Agitador: entra la
<nntp_> asterix eh pra callcenter neh
<wotanskrieger> nntp: sim
<nntp_> tenho pavor de callcenter
<peter__> alguem pode me dar uma maozinha aqui
<sistematico> Até duas.
<peter__> opa...meu problema é... as duas maquinas pinga uma a outra, porem nao sobe a barrinha da rede aqui
<sistematico> Barrinha?
<sistematico> Qual barrinha?
<peter__> é assim...o ubuntu ta dentro da VM, mas nao consigo fazer...pode falar de outro OS aqui ???
<sistematico> peter__: Virtualbox?
<peter__> sim...mas o host é do tio bill hehe
<peter__> e ai...ta quase lá, uma pinga a outra ja, mas tem algum ajuste q nao to conseguindo fazer aqui
<sistematico> Certo.
<sistematico> peter__: Sabe ir nas configurações da máquina virtual?
<sistematico> peter__: Dentro do VirtualBox.
<peter__> a do convidado vc que dizer ???
<sistematico> peter__: Na janela principal do VirtualBox, a que aparece antes de iniciar a máquina Virtual.
<peter__> ou a da caixa mesmo do virtualvox
<sistematico> No hospedeiro.
<peter__> sim...to com ela aberta aqui
<sistematico> Lá você seleciona a máquina do Ubuntu, e clica no botão configurar.
<peter__> certo...pode falar
<sistematico> peter__: Vai em Rede, e onde deve estar NAT, mude para Bridge/Ponte.
<sistematico> Sacou?
<peter__> yep...e ai ???
<sistematico> Dê ok, e inicie o Ubuntu.
<sistematico> A partir daí você vê o IP do Ubuntu dentro da máquina virtual digitando ifconfig
<peter__> sistematico: nao...mas essa configuraçao ja esta feita
<sistematico> peter__: Tá como Bridge?
<peter__> sistematico: uma ja pinga a outra
<peter__> sim
<sistematico> peter__: Sim, e o que quer fazer?
<sistematico> peter__: Não acessa a internet de dentro do Ubuntu, é isso?
<peter__> sistematico: a rede a do windows nao reconhece....da como rede desconhecida
<sistematico> peter__: Que rede?
<sistematico> peter__: Quer que o Windows compartilhe dados com o Ubuntu, é isso?
<peter__> sistematico: olha só era pra ele reconhecer pelo menos a rede....nao era ?
<sistematico> peter__: Não.
<peter__> sistematico: mas ja vi cara, nos videos, só q eu nao sei acertar os ips no windows
<peter__> sistematico: eu coloquei na placa virtualbox os ips do ubuntu, ta certo ???
<sistematico> peter__: Depende.
<sistematico> peter__: Eu deixo DHCP, nem coloco IP nenhum não.
<peter__> sistematico: me ajuda ai...ta quase lá, uma ja pinga a outra
<sistematico> peter__: Ué, se eu soubesse o que você quer!
<sistematico> Num sei o que quer fazer.
<peter__> entao...quero q o windows reconheça como uma rede ativa
<sistematico> peter__: Num tem rede ativa.
<ronan_> boa noite
<sistematico> peter__: O que você quer não exite velho, num funciona assim.
<peter__> sistematico: pq nao tem ?
<sistematico> peter__: Ou tu instala o Samba, ou ativa o compartilhamento no VBox.
<sistematico> peter__: Porque num tem, num é assim.
<sistematico> peter__: Essa "rede" que tu quer num existe.
<peter__> olha isso aqui, e ve se nao tem...
<peter__> sistematico: http://www.conectadores.com.br/tutoriais/virtualbox
<ronan_> o meu note teve uns problemas depois que houve uma queda de energia, já corrigi os erros só que o maldito fica fazendo um check disc toda vez que é ligado agora. Como eu paro com isso?
<sistematico> peter__: Se você ativar o compartilhamento, você vai acessar os dados do VBox, se é isso que você chama de rede.
<sistematico> peter__: Na mesma opção de configuração que eu te falei lá tem a opção do compartilhamento.
<peter__> sistematico:  sistematico nao, isso é apenas compartilhamento de pasta...eu quero "REDES"
<peter__> sistematico: poxa cara, to tentando isso ja faz um tempo, mas nao acerto
<sistematico> Amiguinho.
<sistematico> Isso é muito simples.
<sistematico> peter__: Essa "rede" que você se refere, é quando o sistema que está dentro da VM, disponibiliza alguma pasta ou arquivo.
<sistematico> O Windows não vera essa "rede" porque ele não depende do Ubuntu pra se conectar a internet, e sim o contrário.
<ronan_>  o meu note teve uns problemas depois que houve uma queda de energia, já corrigi os erros só que o maldito fica fazendo um check disc toda vez que é ligado agora. Como eu paro com isso?
<sistematico> peter__: O Ubuntu que depende dele, pra se conectar, certo?
<peter__> sistematico: nao...repito, nao quero compartilhamento de pasta, eu quero "REDES"
<peter__> sistematico: exato, vc ta começando a saka
<sistematico> peter__: A bendita "REDE" que tu viu no arquivo, é a configuração de rede entre a Internet > Seu PC > Vbox > Ubuntu.
<sistematico> peter__: Mas não é uma "REDE" com o Windows, é a configuração de REDE pra tu acessar a internet ou um gateway que chegue até ela.
<sistematico> peter__: Entendeu?
<sistematico> peter__: Acho que a REDE que tu quer, é o compartilhamento de pastas, só que você ainda não entendeu muito bem o conceito da coisa.
<peter__> sistematico: hum...mas a placa do virtualbox tem q ficar ativa no windpws
<peter__> sistematico: nao cara...eu nao quero compartilhamento de pasta, quero "REDES"
<peter__> sistematico:        http://www.conectadores.com.br/tutoriais/virtualbox
<peter__> olha de novo ai...
<peter__> sistematico:                       foi embora ???                                                                                                                                                                                                (desnecessário caso você use a rede de verdade para transferir os arquivos)
<peter__> cade ele ???
<shadowdf> fala meu povo
<ronan_> opa
<ronan_> o meu note teve uns problemas depois que houve uma queda de energia, já corrigi os erros só que o maldito fica fazendo um check disc toda vez que é ligado agora. Como eu paro com isso?
<nntp> hal
<nntp> exit
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-26
<peter__>  nntp: hey cara, vc pode me esclarer un lance de rede
<peter__> *exclarer
<nntp> talvez
<peter__> **exclarecer
<nntp> compreendi
<peter__> nntp: olha só... eu to com o ubuntu dentro do virtualbox, no windows eu pingo o ubuntu e vice versa...porem o o windows nao reconhece a rede la na placa de rede do virtual box
<shallwe> boa noite galera, alguem usa o rhythmbox pra escutar musica online radio?
<nntp> ta em bridge ?
<peter__> nntp: sim
<nntp> se pinga reconhece
<peter__> nntp: tipow assim...a placa do VB ta ligado, mas nao fica ativa...compreende
<sistematico> shallwe: Eu uso de vez em quando.
<nntp> eu nunca usei vbox eu uso vmware
<shallwe> sistematico, com vc tb da erro direto que ele simplesmente para de tocar as radios online?
<peter__> nntp: sim...ambas pinga uma a outra
<nntp> tinha que ver alguem do vbox
<nntp> pq em modo bridge
<nntp> tipo
<nntp> a placa de rede seria fisica e nao virtual
<peter__> entao...é placa do Vb é virtual é obvio
<peter__> nntp: ambas pinga uma a outra, ja ta quase lá
<nntp> se pinga reconhece
<nntp> ta no mesmo range de ip etc
<nntp> certo ?
<nntp> entao o problema eh o que voce ta tentando compartilhar ae suas permissoes
<nntp> nao eh hardware
<peter__> nntp:  o  windows como 192.168.1.32 e o ubuntu 192.168.1.31
<nntp> a internet no ubuntu ta funfando ?
<sistematico> shallwe: Não, mas eu não uso Ubuntu.
<peter__> nntp:  claro
<shallwe> sistematico, oq vc usa?
<nntp> entao ta falando qual eh o problema ?
<sistematico> shallwe: FreeBSD.
<shallwe> ai meu deus pq vc usa isso? o.O
<sistematico> nntp: Faz hora que eu to tentando saber.
<nntp> acho que ele quer ver as pastas lah no windwos eh isso ?
<sistematico> shallwe: E porque eu não usaria?
<peter__> nntp:  eu gostaria q a placa do VB no windows ficasse ativa
<shallwe> sistematico, pq a comunidade do ubuntu é maior :)
<nntp> pra q ?
<peter__> nntp: sabe trafego de rede indo e vindo...ta cakando ???
<sistematico> shallwe: E daí?
<sistematico> heh
<peter__> nntp: pq é padrao né
<shallwe> e dai que um sistema com uma grande comunidade cresce a avança mais rapido :)
<sistematico> shallwe: Você muda de time de futebol de acordo com a quantidade de torcedores?
<sistematico> heh
<peter__> nntp:  na de todo mundo fica, pq aqui nao fica
<nntp> pede lah em conexoes pra mostrar sempre este dispositivo quando conectado
<nntp> opçoes de rede do windwos
<shallwe> sistematico, de time não sei, pq odeio futebol :) mas não mudo de esposa por exemplo :)
<peter__> cara, ela ta ligada...mas nao trafego comprende..."rede desconhecida"
<sistematico> shallwe: Então, ela pode ficar feia, gorda, chata que tu continuará com ela(eu espero).
<sistematico> shallwe: Com o FreeBSD é igual, uhuhuhu
<nntp> cara ela nao existe ela eh a placa do windwos
<shallwe> o.O se vc diz :)
<peter__> nntp: sem a acesso a rede...to ficando loco com isso aqui, nem durmi ontem
<nntp> ela e a do windwos sao uma soh
<nntp> como sem acesso a rede vc falou que tava tendo e pingando e tava tudo funcionando
<sistematico> nntp: Faz uma hora que eu to tentando explicar isso pra ele.
<nntp> <nntp> a internet no ubuntu ta funfando ?
<nntp> <peter__> nntp:  claro
<nntp> ??
<peter__> cara e pq nos videos aqui fica ativa...http://www.conectadores.com.br/tutoriais/virtualbox
<peter__> nntp:  sim
<nntp> e vc quer ela funcionando como tah ou igual no video ?
<nntp> peter se ela ta funcionando ta funcionando
<nntp> agora o simples lance de ela nao aparecer nao importa
<nntp> eu tenho que reiniciar meu ap
<nntp> 2 t eu volto
<peter__> nntp: claro eu gostaria de ver a unicade C:\ com o ubuntu
<shallwe> coloquei 8gb de ram no note e o ubuntu ta rodando a mesma coisa que com 4 hahaha
<nntp> usa o samba peter__
<nntp> se pinga vc ve o ip
<nntp> ela tah lah
<nntp> dae so configurar
<nntp> pra ver o seu windows
<peter__> nntp: claro eu pingo de uma a outra
<peter__> nntp: tipow assim...eu pingo o windows com o ubuntu e vice versa
<nntp> entao ta perfeito
<peter__> nntp: nao cara...mas pq q rede nao fica ativa ???
<nntp> se ta pingando ta ativa sim
<nntp> agora se o seu windwos nao mostra a placa piscando eh ja eh bug do windwos
<nntp> c quer que eu grito lah no tweeter ?
<peter__> nntp:  e pq...na configuraçoes de ela aparece como desconhedida, nos videos ela é reconhecida normalmente
<nntp> pq deve ser uma placa onboard com chip xingling
<sistematico> shallwe: http://ironhide.zapto.org/img/screenshots/openbox/openbox-251012-21%3A36%3A26.png
<peter__> nntp: kkkkk
<nntp> hahah peter__  para de causar e vai configurar o server
<peter__> sistematico: o vd nao carrega
<peter__> nntp: é acho q vou desistir disso tudo ):
<nntp> testa com vmware
<sistematico> peter__: Você está preso a um detalhe surreal.
<peter__> nntp: nao, nao to tentando essa porra, ja faz muito tempo, vou para senao eu acabo jogando tudo pela janela
<sistematico> http://177.215.96.150/img/screenshots/openbox/openbox-251012-21%3A36%3A26.png
<peter__> sistematico:  esses vd nao carrega
<peter__> nntp: mas vlw cara
<peter__> sistematico: vlw tbm
<nntp> eu digo pra voce tentar o wmware
<sistematico> peter__: Carrega sim.
<nntp> pq ovirtual box
<sistematico> uhuhu
<nntp> nao ta achando sua placa
<nntp> e vmware eh mais antigo q virtualbox
<nntp> vai ver saca essa xingling
<nntp> agora peter
<nntp> se ta pingando ta ligado saca
<sistematico> shallwe: Viu minha screenshot?
<peter__> nntp: eu to baixando o windows xp cara...se essa porra nao levantar eu destruo esse pc
<nntp> o linux nao sai vendo a rede windwos assim de bobeira nao tem q configurar e vice versa so windows faz isso
<nntp> vo ali por meu repeeter pra funfar e volto logo
<peter__> nntp: blz
<nntp2> ja veno to mo droid
<Angelo_> algm ai
<Angelo_> ?
<Angelo_> preciso de ajuda
<Angelo_> algm pod me ajudar
<Angelo_> ?
<peter__> nntp: cara vc acredita q o virtual box nao da boot no xp
<Angelo_> alg pod me ajudar ?
<Angelo_> ?
<Angelo_> ALGUEM POD ME AJUDAR POR FAVOR ??????????
<rsser> Angelo_, não peça por ajuda, apenas escreva-nos a sua dúvida!
<Angelo_> A OK
<Angelo_> EU KERIA INSTALAR O WINDOWS XP, PQ NAO KERU USAR O MEGALINUX DIAMANTE,MAS XEGA UM CERTO PONTO DA INSTALAÇAO  DA UM ERRO, ALGM POD ME AJUDAR A RESOLVER ESSE ERRO ? POR FAVOR
<rsser> Angelo_, primeiro desligue os caps, por favor, porque fazer isso aqui é o mesmo que gritar!
<Angelo_> ok
<Angelo_> me ajuda por favor
<xGrind> Angelo_: megalinux diamante? q isso? o.O
<shallwe> argh como tem jogos pra ubuntu que vc instala e ele leva na pagina pra rodar o jogo em FLASH wtf
<xGrind> html5
<Angelo_> aki ta escrito unbunto
<shallwe> deveriam banir este tipo de jogos
<Angelo_> sera q algm pod me ajudar ??????
<rsser> Angelo_, o que você quer justamente o contrário do que muitas pessoas querem aqui: que é abandonar o windows. Mas tudo bem, cada um com suas necessidades. Como isso é assunto off-topic, você precisa falar comigo de forma particular!
<xGrind> shallwe: banir pq? não é jogo do mesmo jeito?
<Angelo_> ok obg
<Angelo_> vou falar entaum
<Angelo_> otra coisa
<Angelo_> esse chat eh mt bom e mt criativo
<shallwe> xGrind, não
<shallwe> é apenas um link :)
<Angelo_> se tdss os sistemas operacionais tivessem isso seria ótimo
<xGrind> shallwe: é atalho pra o site
<shallwe> com essa vou até escovar meus dentes
<shallwe> xGrind, sim
<xGrind> vc deve estar falando dos jogos da Eletronic Arts
<shallwe> sim hahaha
<shallwe> nao vejo a hora de sair o steam
<shallwe> agora falta pouco
<carjao> Ola pessoal, boa noite. To usando o Ubuntu 12.04 Kernel 3.2   alguem recomenda atualizaçao para o kernel 3.5  ???
<xGrind> nao
<nntp> agora sim
<nntp> nossa mas isso aqui ta uma loucura hoje
<nntp> ahuehuaehae
<rsser> Angelo_ ?
<nntp> Pena dlink at fazendo um monte de update no site de firmware
<peter__> nntp: cara o VB nao da boot no xp...da pra acreditr
<nntp> eh o que eu te falei vb eh novo
<nntp> xp eh velho
<peter__> nntp: cara, mas tem uma infinidade de gente com o xp no bv
<nntp> peter__, instala um 7
<peter__> nao...vai ficar muito pesado né
<nntp> nao eh so pra testar ?
<nntp> ei gosto de vmware
<peter__> nntp: olha...eu tinha o slack, ubuntu e backtrack no VB e rodava de boa, agora mudei essa atualizaçao nova e os caras deve te grimpado, os produto do tio bill
<nntp> nunca usei virtual box
<peter__> é mais pra vc testar ums OS, redes e tal
<nntp> virtualbox boota xp sim
<nntp> parece q instala ateh win95
<nntp> peter c ta vacilando ae nas conf
<nntp> to dando uma lida aqui
<peter__> nntp: cara, mas aqui ele nao aceita...e olha q ja é o segundo q baixo
<nntp> segundo windwos ?
<peter__> sim...o primeiro q baxei achei q estivesse comrrompido ai descarte e baixei outro
<peter__> *corrompido
<nntp> acho que eu vou testar um windows 8 aqui enxer ele de virus  kkk
<shallwe> galera, tem como salvar sessao no ubuntu? quando eu desligar e ligar novamente, todos os aplicativos abrirem?
<peter__> nntp: cara...isso q ressentimento com o tio bill hein hehhe
<nntp> windwos 8 nao gostei nao
<nntp> sistema operacional mais estranho que ja mexi
<shallwe> assim como o unity
<shallwe> hoje em dia é padrao e todo mundo uso no ubuntu :)
<rsser> ah cara, o windows 8 é terrível
<rsser> aquela interface pensada pra tablet
<peter__> nntp: ah cara...eu gostava do windows 1.0...eu ia no shopping pra mexer, depois na hora de ir embora era foda hein heheh
<rsser> é muita preguiça da M$ fazer um SO pra rodar tudo em quanto é máquina
<rsser> blah
<shallwe> nao tem como eu falar bem do windows no irc do ubuntu, que eu tomo um ban hahaha
<nntp> sistematico, ta ae
<sistematico> Sim..
<sistematico> Sempre.
<nntp> sistematico, explodi meu video como eu detono as conf pra ele entrar de novo ? ta tudo preto aqui travado
<nntp> sistematico, nem modo safex entra
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> nntp: O que fez?
<nntp> eh fui mudar meu driver de video
<nntp> tava lah atualizar pacotes
<nntp> tinham 2
<nntp> eu fiz unidunite
<nntp> e bum
<sistematico> nntp: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /root
<sistematico> nntp: sudo mv dpkg-reconfigure --phigh xorg
<nntp> vo tentar entrar de root
<sistematico> nntp: sudo apt-get install -f
<sistematico> nntp: Essas coisas triviais :)
<sistematico> nntp: Remove todos os drivers reinstala e reconfigura o Xorg e tenta logar usando o driver vesa.
<nntp> ele ta com sistema de arquivo so pra escrita
<sistematico> Ou algo assim.
<nntp> quer dizer so de leitura
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<nntp> e a rede nao entra aueheau
<sistematico> nntp: mount -o remount,rw /
<sistematico> nntp: Tudo tem uma saída meu coração.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<nntp> ai sim
<nntp> copiou
<sistematico> ;)
<sistematico> nntp: No FreeBSD pelo menos uma vez por semana ele buga por causa das minhas barbeiragens e eu tenho que fazer uma parada parecida.
<sistematico> Óbvio que o comando é diferente.
<nntp> tem algo errado no 2 comando ae q tu me mandou
<nntp> mv
<sistematico> Num tem o xorg.conf?
<sistematico> nntp: Faz assim ó..
<sistematico> nntp: Mais fácil ainda..
<sistematico> nntp: sudo Xorg -configure -retro
<sistematico> Ou sem o -retro
<sistematico> nntp: No lugar que tem assim: Driver "nvidia" ou Driver "intel" ou qualquer outra coisa, tu coloca Driver "vesa"
<nntp> vamo ver eu fudi com tudo aqui
<sistematico> nntp: Pode ter certeza que ele vai abrir o X, tudo bugado mais vai.
<nntp> acho que vai nem bootar lol
<nntp> nossa
<nntp> a tela piscando
<nntp> travou de nvo
<sistematico> nntp: Se não der boot tem solução tambem, fica frio.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> nntp: Se você tivesse um servidor de SSH, dependendo do ponto do travamento tu podia entrar na máquina e fazer as correções.
<sistematico> Isso é claro, se ele bugasse depois de iniciar os daemons :)
<nntp> meu servidor eu nem mexo com video
<nntp> isso eh a maquina que eu fico brincando
<nntp> tipo ela eh meio que pra explodir mesm ohauehea
<sistematico> nntp: Assim, você reiniciou e nem passa do GRUB, ou passa?
<nntp> passa
<sistematico> Trava em que ponto?
<nntp> da pra salvar
<nntp> vou no modeo de recuperaçao
<nntp> vamo ver se ela chega lah
<nntp> chgeou
<nntp> vamos de root de novo
<sistematico> nntp: Primeiro passo, se tu conseguir acesso ao shell em modo rw, desativa o GDM ou LightDM logo de cara.
<nntp> pq eu dei um apt-get remove ati*
<nntp> nossa ela removeu pacote viu
<peter__> nntp: cara...dei uma descompactada aqui e ta instalando
<sistematico> nntp: Agora dá um purge logo.
<sistematico> nntp: apt-get install -f && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<sistematico> nntp: Essa é a vantagem do FreeBSD, tu pode esculhambar com 100% dos programas que o sistema fica intacto.
<sistematico> Surreal.
<sistematico> Quando eu falo que o sistema é bruto ninguem acredita ;)
<nntp> ta lock
<sistematico> nntp: Deu?
<sistematico> nntp: Desativa o X, senão toda hora vai ficar piscando.
<nntp> ta somente leitura usando arquivo de travamento
<nntp> nao tem x nao
<nntp> a tela ta escura
<nntp> tenebroso
<wagner> sistematico, boa noite
<wagner> nntp, boa noite
<sistematico> nntp: mount -w -o remount /
<wagner> boa noite para todos!
<sistematico> wagner: Boa noite!
<wagner> acabei de fazer o teste do 12.10 64 no blender3d
<wagner> eu baixei um arquivo de teste do link
<wagner> http://www.eofw.org/bench/
<wagner> e fiz o render
<nntp> nao dei o purge nao
<nntp> mas ele ta fazendo os aptget
<wagner> 41 segundos no blender na versao 32 contra 33s na versao de 32 bits
<sistematico> wagner: Tá escrita e leitura ou tá só leitura?
<sistematico> nntp: Se o apt-get tá funcionando ele tá escrevendo uai..
<nntp> falhou so o plymoth
<wagner> fora q a performance do blender na 64 era mais suave com aquele arquivo chato da impressora
<nntp> agora voltou a escrever depois do remout
<nntp> tava travado
<sistematico> Dá um apt-get install -f
<nntp> como eu coloco o x em default ?
<sistematico> Esse -f acho que é fix
<sistematico> nntp: Como default?
<sistematico> qq é default?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<nntp> deu 0
<wagner> realmente a versao 64bit do ubuntu 12.10 ta prometendo
<nntp> virgem
<sistematico> nntp: Gera o xorg.conf
<nntp> o driver que vem na instalaçao
<wagner> vou fazer mais testes e informarei a todos em momento oportuno
<nntp> editar ele na mao
<nntp> caralho
<sistematico> nntp: sudo Xorg -configure
<nntp> isso eu fazia antigamente
<nntp> nem lembro mais
<sistematico> nntp: Não velho.
<sistematico> nntp: sudo Xorg -configure
<sistematico> nntp: sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wagner> bom criancas, vou me indo, eu tinha q contar, tenho um novo livro de blender para devorar, agora com vontade de leão
<sistematico> nntp: Tendeu?
<sistematico> wagner: Valeu..
<sistematico> nntp: Deu?
<nntp> sim
<nntp> calma
<sistematico> nntp: Altera o Driver pra vesa
<sistematico> Driver "ati" -> Driver "vesa"
<sistematico> No seu caso deve ser radeon ou radeonhd, sei lá.
<sistematico> nntp: sudo service lightdm restart
<sistematico> nntp: sudo service gdm restart
<sistematico> Ou service restart gdm, sei lá..
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<nntp> entra nao
<sistematico> qq deu?
<nntp> aogra tracou na tela preta
<nntp> cursor piscando em cima
<nntp> da nada
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<sistematico> nntp: Fez o dpkg-reconfigure?
<nntp> por isso eu gostava do ctrl alt backspave
<sistematico> nntp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<nntp> dedada
<sistematico> nntp: Aprende a usar os SysRq Mágicos.
<sistematico> nntp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Commands
<sistematico> SysRq + b x b b
<nntp> dpkg trava
<sistematico> Trava como?
<nntp> travca
<nntp> trava
<sistematico> Num é que ele trava..
<nntp> so dar o control c pra voltar
<nntp> trava
<sistematico> Ele tá recoonfigurando velho.
<sistematico> Demora mesmo.
<nntp> lol
<nntp> tem q ter um -v
<nntp> eu sou ansioso d+ pra parada travar assim sem mostrar nada na tela
<nntp> e o hd ta muito lento
<nntp> sistematico, demora q tanto ?
<nntp> sistematico, terminou
<nntp> sem mensagem de erro
<nntp> testo de novo ?
<sistematico> colocou vesa lá?
<peter__> nntp: Eai cara...ta intalando aqui hein
<sistematico> Pela demora não tinha colocado..
<peter__> *instalando
<nntp> cara coloquei aquela hora e nao virou nao
<nntp> aogra eu to tentando ler um dos xorg.conf que eu tenho aqui e testar com cada um tem uns 3
<nntp> sera q vira ?
<peter__> nntp: prontinho brother agora vou testar hehe
<sistematico> nntp: Fez o que eu te falei?
<nntp> vesa nao funfa
<nntp> sistematico, sem remover o driver nao vira nao
<nntp> tal de junipter
<sistematico> hmmm
<sistematico> Tá na pedra.
<sistematico> nntp: Qual sua placa de vídeo?
<rsser> sistematico, c sabe qual eh a senha do superusuario para sistemas da megaware?
<sistematico> rsser: Não tenho idéia, tente password, o mesmo que o login, ou megaware.
<sistematico> É o que eu tentaria.
<sistematico> rsser: Em alguns linux muito antigos, era toor, root ao contrário.
<sistematico> rsser: Já no FreeBSD toor é o usuário "auxiliar" do root.
<sistematico> Caso a conta do administrador venha a ficar comprometida por algum motivo.
<rsser> ok
<rsser> cara, o cara precisa de superusuario pra instalarmos o programar, mas sem a senha não vai funcionar
<sistematico> rsser: Já usei alguns sistemas que na senha era preciso apenas dar enter.
<sistematico> Sei lá.
<rsser> eh, tentamos isso tb, mas parece que não funcionou
<rsser> sistematico, não tem como fazer o "central de programas" instalar o teamviewer? Pq ele tem privelégio root
<sistematico> rsser: Esse PC é seu?
<rsser> não, é dum cara, toh tentando acesso remoto
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu[
<rsser> queria fazer da maneira mais facil possivel
<rsser> com o teamviewer eh mto simples
<angelo> kkkk
<nntp> certo alguma coisa consegui aqui
<nntp> apareceu uma msg jah em x
<nntp> perguntando se eu quero reconfigurar minha opçao grafica se eu inicio lowgraphic mode ou reconfiguro..... eu vou de run in lowgraphics
<nntp> so que nao sai daqui
<nntp_> uala!!!!!!!!1
<nntp_> sistematico, obrigado por ter me ajudado nos passos iniciais
<nntp_> meu deus
<nntp_> clear
<nntp_> agora vamo instalar o driver certo
<nntp_> so bug report
<nntp> exkg
<nntp> exit
<rsser> sistematico, c acredita que era soh digitar sudo su pra entrar como superusuario?
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> Acredito.
<nntp> sempre foi assim
<sistematico> Uso isso direto.
<nntp> sistematico, instalei os drivers novos
<sistematico> rsser: Só esqueci de te falr, uhuhhuh
<nntp> vo da um reboot aqui que ele ja deu um pau
<rsser> poxa, sistematico, eu esqueci disso tb
<sistematico> agr a moda é falr assm.
<sistematico> cansei de escrvr td por extnso.
<sistematico> huhuhuhuhuhuh
<rsser> sistematico, deixe de preguiça!
<rsser> heehehe
<nntp> e as coisas estao meio diferentes
<sistematico> Terminou! Hurra!
 * sistematico sistematico detached.
<nntp> lol
<nntp> eu gostaria de saber pq o meu relogio esta marcando 16:05
<rsser> fuso horario, nntp?
<nntp> nao
<nntp> ta maluco mesmo
<nntp> estranho d+
<rsser> estranho eh aqui, cara
<rsser> eu adiantei o relogio 10min no windows
<rsser> e no ubuntu ele tah atrasado 10 min
<rsser> o win não adiantou meu relogio, acho
<nntp> no meu ta marcando 16:26
<nntp> no meu server ta ok
<nntp> agora nessa maquina aqui nao
<rsser> veja a data, nntp
<nntp> acho que apaguei pacote d+
<rsser> veja a data, nntp
<rsser> talvez seja a bateria do relogio
<nntp> 25 outubro
<nntp> 2012
<rsser> uai
<rsser> ai tah estranho
<nntp> a bateria nao eh nao
<nntp> troquei esses dias eu acho
<nntp> tenho em estoque aqui
<nntp> deu um pau no video aqui
<nntp> eu apaguei muita coisa
<nntp> dei um apt-get remove ati*
<nntp> sendo q nem era pq o driver eh o fgrlx
<nntp> fglrx
<rsser> doido, nntp
<nntp> lol
<nntp> grilei com a atiradeon
<nntp> apaguei tudo aqui ati foi pro pau
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> e eu mudo a hora lah no mapinha ela muda
<nntp> so que muda pra errado kkk
<nntp> deixa eu der um reboot
<tiagoscd> boa noite pessoal
<nntp> oi tiagoscd
<nntp> hora certa aqui no meu ubuntu 16:35 kkk
<tiagoscd> nntp: heheheh
<tiagoscd> digita aí
<tiagoscd> ntpdate a.ntp.br
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> aí já arruma a hora
<nntp> 25 Oct 16:37:49 ntpdate[2698]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<nntp> me retornou isso
<nntp> tiagoscd, to falando que a hora certa aqui eh outra uaheueah
<tiagoscd> nntp: você deve ter um servidor ntp local
<nntp> vamo remover ele
<nntp> funfa nao
<nntp> removi o ntpd
<nntp> continua o memso erro
<nntp> e a mesma hora
<nntp> ele nao ta eh achando meu local
<nntp> tiagoscd,
<nntp> como faz pra instalar tudo de nvo do ubuntu aqui menos os drivers de video como fazer a reinstalaçao tem como neh ?
<nntp> andei apagando umas coisas aqui
<tiagoscd> um segundo nntp
<tiagoscd> só resolvendo um negócio aqui
<tiagoscd> nntp: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<nntp> Current default time zone: 'America/Sao_Paulo'
<nntp> Local time is now:      Thu Oct 25 16:50:12 BRST 2012.
<nntp> Universal Time is now:  Thu Oct 25 18:50:12 UTC 2012.
<nntp> meu relogio atomico ta maluco
<tiagoscd> bom, sei lá
<tiagoscd> nunca vi um erro desses, maior estranho
<nntp> tmb nao
<nntp> uaehuae
<nntp> e eu nao botei servidor ntp aqui nao tentei ajustar la da pagina da hora certo depois que deu o pau mas nada feito tmb
<nntp> tem como eu reistalar todos os pacotes default do desktop pelo apt-get ?
<nntp> apt-get install desktop ?
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nntp> falou que ja tenho a ver mais nova instalada lol
<nntp> force ?
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<nntp> foi fracoatualizou pouco
<nntp> eu apaguei uns arquivos ati*
<nntp> todods
<nntp> todos
<nntp> ati*
<nntp> removi
<nntp> depois que deu pau na minha placa de video lol
<nntp> acho que foi isso eu acabei comprometendo o sistema
<nntp> agora vai apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sorentto> Bom dia povo... o/
<Rudolf> dia
<Sorentto> Sexta... uhuuuuuu.. :D
<ThiagoCMC> uhuhuhuh
<ThiagoCMC> Dia!
<MarconM> ThiagoCMC:
<ronan_> Bom dia a todos
<ronan_> alguém ai saberia me dizer como desabilitar um checkdisk que acontece toda vez que ligo o meu pc?
<Rudolf> ronan_: se acontece toda vez, em algo errado com seu checkdisk
<Rudolf> ronan_: eu sugiro pegar o systemrescuecd e fazer o fsck -y nas partições
<ronan_> já fiz
<ronan_> já corrigi tudo que tinha pra corrigir
<ronan_> tanto é que este checkdisk não acha nada
<Rudolf> ronan_: e qual a mensagem que aparece neste checkdisk de boot que acontece toda vez?
<ronan_> só a checagem
<ronan_> depois que completa nao fala nada e inicia o ubuntu
<ronan_> já olhei tudo que tinha diretiro
<ronan_> *direito
<ronan_> não tem mais nada, só quero desativar ele
<Rudolf> fstab
<ronan_> só?
<Rudolf> seu risco
<Rudolf> só
<ronan_> bele
<Rudolf> sabe  o que tem que fazer no fstab?
<ronan_> já fiz backup
<Rudolf> sabe  o que tem que fazer no fstab?
<ronan_> nao por isso eu perguntei se era só :P
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<icefusion> eh nóis q voa bruxão :D
<galvao> bom dia Ursinha
<nntp> bom dia todos(as)
<galvao> bom dia
<Rudolf> nntp: dia
<ronan_> voltei
<ronan_> rudolf as minhas mensagens chegaram?
<nntp> fala Rudolf
<Rudolf> ronan_: bloqueadas, nem vejo que bloqueou
<nntp> Rudolf, animado nexta sexta ?
<Rudolf> nntp: só se for para o domingo
<ronan_> rudolf ok.  eu dei um cat /etc/fstab e tem uma linha assim: "UUID:(um monte de número) / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<ronan_>  se eu remover o  errors=remount-ro eu retiro o checkdisk?
<Rudolf> ronan_: e?
<Rudolf> ronan_: não
<ronan_> hum
<Rudolf> ronan_: tá vendo aqueles números ali no final
<ronan_> sim
<ronan_> <dump> e <pass>
<Rudolf> ronan_: provavelmente, normalmente, se vc deixar todos em 0 vai parar de fazer checkdisk
<ronan_> ok
<ronan_> ah acabei de ver o que aquela opção faz :P, ela monta em somente leitura se der algum erro
<ronan_> vamos de vim então e mudo tudo pra 0 então
<ronan_> Rudolf: iniciou normal, só demorou um pouco mais que o normal
<Rudolf> ronan_: disso nada sei
<Rudolf> ronan_: não leio seus logs
<ronan_> ai
<Rudolf> ronan_: mas te digo que ficar fazendo checkdisk não é normal
<Rudolf> ronan_: tem algo de errado
<ronan_> e teve
<ronan_> tive duas quedas de energia aqui por causa de uma galinha lembra?
<Rudolf> ronan_: ah, era vc
<Rudolf> heuehieuhieuh
<nntp> kkk
<Rudolf> ronan_: é, mas se vc fez o systemrescuecd
<Rudolf> ronan_: e ele fez um fsck -y /dev/sdaX normalmente
<Rudolf> ronan_: era para ter parado
<Rudolf> ronan_: cara, atente-se as mensagens que aparecem no checkdisk
<Rudolf> ronan_: deve ter caca no seu filesystem ainda
<ronan_> meu /temp foi corrompido e mais alguns arquivos em / e mais dois programas do gnome
<ronan_> mas corrigi tudo na unha^^
<ronan_> só que continuava dando checkdisk mesmo com mesmu logs ok
<ronan_> isso era eu
<ronan_> rsrsrs
<ronan_> aonde eu vejo o log do checkdisk? isso eu nem procurei ver se tinha...
<ronan_> porque quando rodava na inicialização nao parece nada
<Rudolf> ronan_: pode ser que tenha no syslog
<Rudolf> ronan_: alog
<Rudolf> algo
<ronan_> ok
<ronan_> Deus meu, quanta coisa
<ronan_> Rudolf: achei algumas coisas aqui, vou para o pc e te mando pra vc dar uma olhada
<ronan_azarias> OK. to de volta
<ronan_azarias> olha o que tem aqui: EXT4-fs warning (device sda2): ext4_clear_journal_err:4100: Filesystem error recorded from previous mount: IO failure
<ronan_azarias> EXT4-fs warning (device sda2): ext4_clear_journal_err:4100: Filesystem error recorded from previous mount: IO failure
<ronan_azarias> e EXT4-fs warning (device sda2): ext4_clear_journal_err:4100: Filesystem error recorded from previous mount: IO failure
<Ursinha> galvao, bom dia :)
<Fisico> Rudolf: ^^
<Fisico> Ursinha: galvao bom dia
<Ursinha> Fisico, bom dia :)
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> ronan_azarias: isso é mais que filesystem
<ronan_azarias> ai ai ai
<Rudolf> ronan_azarias: erro de IO é disco, cabo ou a controladora
<Rudolf> ronan_azarias: hardware
<ronan_azarias> bem
<ronan_azarias> numa das limpezas eu ferrei o pad mouse do note
<ronan_azarias> e meu leitor de dvd ta meio zuado
<ronan_azarias> mas nao sei se tem haver isso
<ronan_azarias> será que tem algum lugar que especifica esse erro
<ronan_azarias> acho que achei
<ronan_azarias>  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC request failed (AE_NOT_FOUND), returned control mask: 0x1d
<Rudolf> acpi?
<Rudolf> não
<ronan_azarias> é o único erro antes das falhas que eu mandei
<galvao> Ursinha, to com uuns probleminhas aqui
<galvao> Bom dia Fisico
<Rudolf> Fisico: dia
<Rudolf> Fisico: como vai?
<nntp> bom dia Fisico
<ronan_azarias> olha o que eu to achando aqui : [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved
<ronan_azarias> pnp 00:01: disabling [io  0x164e-0x164f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1c.4 BAR 13 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]
<ronan_azarias> no compatible bridge window for [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff pref]
<Rudolf> normais
<ronan_azarias> isso é do dmesg
<Rudolf> ronan_azarias: ok, mas são normais
<ronan_azarias> vixi
<Rudolf> ronan_azarias: kernel se adaptando ao hardware
<Rudolf> ronan_azarias: por assim dizer
<ronan_azarias> beleza
<ronan_azarias> vou dar mais uma escarafunchada aqui
<galvao> MarconM, bom dia
<ronan_azarias> instalei um programa pra gravaçao de erros de hardware, vou reiniciar e ver o que aparece
<MarconM> galvao: bom dia
<galvao> MarconM, o emesene no meu ubuntu 12.10 nao funciona. em dois pc que tenho todos  travam
<MarconM> galvao: ixi cara .. eu nao uso emesene
<MarconM> galvao: abre o terminal
<galvao> MarconM, onde posso encontrar uma solucao?
<MarconM> e executa ele no terminal
<Rudolf> galvao: no google
<MarconM> e ve o erro que ta
<MarconM> da
<galvao> MarconM, abri
<MarconM> qual erro que retorna
<galvao> Rudolf, ja procurei
<galvao> MarconM, ele trava quando no login
<galvao> e fecha
<MarconM> galvao: sim ... mas no terminal retorna algum erro
<galvao> pera ai
<shadowdf> Bom dia
<galvao> ta travado e no terminal isso:  Exception in thread Thread-3:
<galvao> Traceback (most recent call last):
<galvao>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 552, in __bootstrap_inner
<galvao>     self.run()
<galvao>   File "/usr/share/emesene/emesene/e3/base/Logger.py", line 882, in run
<galvao>     self.logger = Logger(self.path, self.db_name)
<viniciusarq> dia!
<galvao>   File "/usr/share/emesene/emesene/e3/base/Logger.py", line 366, in __init__
<galvao>     self._load_accounts()
<galvao>   File "/usr/share/emesene/emesene/e3/base/Logger.py", line 387, in _load_accounts
<galvao>     self.execute(Logger.SELECT_LAST_ACCOUNTS)
<galvao>   File "/usr/share/emesene/emesene/e3/base/Logger.py", line 598, in execute
<galvao>     self.cursor.execute(query, args)
<galvao> OperationalError: no such table: last_account
<galvao> MarconM, travou e fechou
<galvao> MarconM,   essa mensagen final no terminal "Falha de segmentação (imagem do núcleo gravada)
<galvao> "
<viniciusarq> alguem ai ja usou o rockmeit?
<viniciusarq> ops
<viniciusarq> rockmelt
<viniciusarq> otima opcao ao chrome do win7.. gerenciamento de memoria muito melhor com a mesma usabilidade... torcer para vir para linux agra
<Rudolf> galvao: já ouviu falar de pastebin/
<Rudolf> galvao: segfault?
<Rudolf> galvao: em uma distro binaria?
<Rudolf> galvao: tá amarrado
<Rudolf> galvao: esses sistemas estão atualizados?
<galvao> Rudolf, sim
<galvao> Atualizo diariamente
<Rudolf> galvao: ah, então o que vc pode fazer é reportar para os empacotadores
<Rudolf> galvao: por que isso é pau de algum modulo do python
<Rudolf> galvao: teria que gerar um "trace" para ver qual
<Rudolf> galvao: está marcado para conectar automagicamente?
<galvao> Rudolf, nao,
<Rudolf> galvao: ou isso aparece ao abrir o programa
<Rudolf> galvao: ou inserir os dados e conectar?
<galvao> Rudolf,  ele abre mais ao tentar logar  ele trafa e fecha
<Rudolf> galvao: neste caso, PODE SER, que alguma configuração antiga cause esse problema
<galvao> Rudolf, ja removi e reinstalei mais acontece do mesmo jeito. ate em outro pc que tenho ta acontecendo
<Rudolf> galvao: faça um backup (removendo temporariamente) o diretorio de configuração do emesene
<Rudolf> galvao: não o programa, mas suas configurações no seu home
<galvao> como assim?
<Rudolf> galvao: todos os programas que você usa, geram pastas do tipo /home/usuario/.programaxpto
<Rudolf> galvao: dentro destas pastas estão as configurações do usuário, não do sistema
<Rudolf> galvao: pode ser que ao atualizar versão
<galvao> ok
<galvao> vou entrar pra ver
<Rudolf> galvao: alguma coisa da antiga conflite com a nova
<galvao> humm
<Rudolf> galvao: no meu sistema, as configurações do emesene ficam em /home/usuario/.config/emesene2
<nntp> ainda se usa SWAT para configurar samba ?
<Rudolf> nntp: nunca vi, nem comi só ouço falar
<nntp> Rudolf, swat eh uma ferramente webbased pra configurar compartilhamentos com samba
<galvao> entei pelo sudo nautilus Rudolf
<Rudolf> nntp: eu sei
<Rudolf> galvao: eu recomendo linha de comando
<galvao> entaou vou tentar
<nntp> vou usar swat
<galvao> Rudolf, nao consegui ebrir pelo comando
<Rudolf> galvao: sem querer ser grosso, mas entenda: "não consegui abrir" não me ajuda a te ajudar
<Rudolf> galvao: te pergunto, qual o erro pelo terminal?
<galvao> Rudolf, pela linha de comendo eu nao consegui chegar a pasta ./home...
<Rudolf> nntp: http://tecnologia.uol.com.br/noticias/redacao/2012/10/26/lancamento-do-windows-8-em-sao-paulo-tem-fila-modesta-e-queda-de-sistema.htm
<Rudolf> nntp: hehehe
<Rudolf> galvao: onde eu disse ./home ?
<Rudolf> galvao: /home/usuario/.programaxpto
<galvao> /home/usuario/.config/emesene2
<Rudolf> galvao: cd && find ./ |grep emesene
<Rudolf> galvao: como usuario
<nntp> Rudolf, ta todo mundo com medo desse windwos ae unica coisa que ele tem eh um big marketing que pede pra vc comprar tudo
<Rudolf> nntp: é, até as produtoras de jogos
<galvao> Rudolf, fiz, colo no pastbin ?
<Rudolf> galvao: não, é para vc saber onde está a configuração
<nntp> Rudolf, to ligado da briga com a steam
<Rudolf> galvao: fazer backup (removendo temporariamente) e tentar usar o emesene
<galvao> Rudolf, cara to todo perdido
<Fisico> Rudolf:  vou entregar com os novos cálculos lá, talvez ainda tenhamos q somar mais uma naquelas lá, espero q não
<Fisico> sai daqui as 2h ontem
<Fisico> q q eu tinha na cabeça quando eu resolvi fazer fisica?
<Rudolf> Fisico: fiica
<Rudolf> fisica
<Rudolf> akakakkaa
<Rudolf> "vai ser gauche na vida"
<Fisico> :(
<Fisico> dureza
<Fisico> ainda preciso aprender a mexer no matlab e no qutip
<Fisico> e no proximo semestre quantica...
<Fisico> e a dissertação
<ronan_azarias> Físico vc tem alguma coisa sobre computação quantica?
<galvao> Rudolf, de uma olhada ai. http://pastebin.com/EUYErGBs
<Rudolf> galvao: vc removeu as configurações antes de testar?
<galvao> nao mexi em nada
<galvao> so removi e reinstalei
<Rudolf> galvao: então não tem por que o erro mudar, esse é o mesmo que vc colou aqui
<Rudolf> galvao: usou --purge?
<galvao> nao
<Rudolf> pode ser que purge ajude
<Rudolf> por que ele remove, dizem, todos os traços do programa
<teste> Bom dia! Eu gostaria de saber a opinião de vocês sobre o Ubuntu 64 bits.
<Rudolf> apt-get remove emesene --purge
<galvao> ok vou fazer
<teste> A Canonical ainda recomenda o 32 bits,  né?
<galvao> Rudolf,  feito
<teste> Eu li que a Canonical recomendava o 12.04 32 bits, mas no site oficial está recomendado o 32 bits.
<galvao> reinstala?
<galvao> Rudolf,  reinstala?
<teste> desculpem. eu li que a canonical recomendava o 64 bits.
<teste> mas no site está 32.
<teste> eles voltaram atrás? Não deu muito certo o 64?
<NarfligiX> teste, não sei como funciona no ubuntu, antigamente, no arch, eu não usava 64bits pq nem sempre tinham pacotes 64bits.. mas hoje em dia já tem 64 pra tudo, então não vejo motivo para você usar 32bits se praticamente tudo (pelo menos no meu caso, na plataforma que uso) tem pra 64bits...
<teste> NarfligiX: valeu!
<Rudolf> eu não tenho problemas com gentoo 64-bits
<Rudolf> galvao: se você vai querer usar, sim
<galvao> ok
<NarfligiX> até porque em 32bits você vai ter uma limitação do uso da sua memória ram.. se você tem mais de 4g de ram ou pretende mudar pra 4+ nos próximos meses, coloca logo 64
<Rudolf> http://www.dicas-l.com.br/arquivo/as_piores_senhas_de_2012.php
<Matheus_Cavalho> BOM DIA A TODOS *-*
<Danniel-Lara> Rudolf:  a melhor senha é ninja hahahaha
<teste> NarfligiX: Tenho 4 GB
<teste> NarfligiX: Os 4 GB ele consegue endereçar, né?
<Rudolf> teste: simmmmm
<NarfligiX> sim.. 32bits trabalha até 4 gigas numa boa
<ThiagoCMC> se for PAE enabled, até muito mais...
<teste> NarfligiX: Rudolf: Agora vou falar do meu mais novo problema.
<teste> Rudolf: NarfligiX Não estou conseguindo instalar o JDK da oracle.
<nntp> Rudolf, isso aqui eh pra enganar bobo ??? >>> é necessário já ter o Windows instalado na máquina para pagar R$ 69 (download) ou R$ 269 (caixa)
<nntp> Rudolf, o coitado do pobre sem internet ainda paga mais caro lol
<teste> Alguém sabe como resolver o problema da instalação do JDK oracle?
<galvao> Rudolf, continua travando e fechando
<teste> Eu já havia instalado uma vez; e tudo tinha funcionado perfeitamente. Agora não quer mais funfar.
<Rudolf> galvao: ultima tentativa, remover sua configuracao pessoal
<galvao> como faço? Rudolf?
<Rudolf> galvao: find ./ |grep emesene
<Rudolf> galvao: vai te mostrar onde estão os arquivos
<NarfligiX> teste, realmente não saberia ajudar nesse ponto pois devem haver particuliaridades do ubuntu.. apesar de entrar no canal, realmente não uso ubuntu..
<Rudolf> galvao: remova-os temporariamente (mv pasta pasta_bck, por exemplo)
<Rudolf> NarfligiX: dois
<teste> NarfligiX: Ok. Obrigado!
<Rudolf> teste: mas deve ter algum guia no google não?
<Rudolf> teste: não deve ser so vocẽ com esse problema
<teste> Rudolf: Aham... estou à procura.
<galvao> .local/share/applications/emesene.desktop
<galvao> Rudolf, .local/share/applications/emesene.desktop
<Rudolf> galvao: onde vc rodou o comando?
<Rudolf> galvao: no seu desktop/
<Rudolf> galvao: ops, no seu home?
<galvao> sim
<galvao> sudo su
<galvao> e dei o comando
<Fisico> Rudolf: vc sabe como coloco um atalho (lançador) no menu do linux mint, deve ser o gnome
<Fisico> esse aqui
<Rudolf> milenios que não uso gnome
<Rudolf> galvao: não precisa de sudo su (vc não usa emesene como root)
<Rudolf> galvao: logo deve ser feito como o seu usuário na home do seu usuário
<galvao> ok
<Fisico> já achei aqui
<Fisico> deu certo
<galvao> Rudolf, outra informacao. so trava e fecha com a conta do msn
<galvao> facebook e gtalk fica tentando logar mais nao entra na conta
<galvao> mais tambem nao trava nem fecha o programa
<viniciusarq> Fisico, nao tem pasta Desktop no teu home?
<viniciusarq> Fisico, li area de trabalho malz meu
<viniciusarq> rsrs
<Fisico> viniciusarq: rs, é q eu queria o atalho no menu, deu certo já, o linux mint é muito intuitivo msm
<Rudolf> galvao: bom, das duas uma como lhe disse
<Rudolf> galvao: ou sua configuracao que vem de outras versões está com problemas
<Rudolf> galvao: ou é realmente um problema no software
<ronan_azarias> Rudolf: sinceramente não sei mais aonde olhar...aqui parece tudo ok
<Rudolf> galvao: na primeira você pode tentar tratar fazendo a remoção das configurações antigas
<Rudolf> galvao: na segunda, você pode apenas reportar e aguardar solução
<galvao> Rudolf, acho que nao, pois instalei o ubuntu 12.10 essa semana em outro pc e ta dando a mesma coisa. nao tinha versao antiga instalada
<Rudolf> galvao: é a primeira utilização?
<Rudolf> galvao: então chore, é pau de software
<Rudolf> galvao: reporte e/ou aguarde correção
<galvao> Rudolf, pior que nao acho nada sobre o fato no google.
<galvao> isso que tenho feito
<Rudolf> galvao: então, novo software, problemas novos
<Rudolf> galvao: se ninguém falar, ningué vai saber que existe o problema
<galvao> e o que eu imaginei, mais nao pensei que demoraria tanto em resolver esses problemas
<galvao> eu ja reportei
<Rudolf> galvao: vai saber quão grande é o problema
<Rudolf> galvao: ou mesmo a importância
<galvao> vou reportar novamente
<Rudolf> galvao: onde você está reportando, mal lhe pergunte?
<galvao> lauchpad.net
<Rudolf> galvao: bugs.lauchpad.net ??
<galvao> sim
<Rudolf> cacilds, 33 bugs do emesene
<Rudolf> vai entrar na fila
<galvao> Rudolf, gostav muito do empathy pela simplicidade e leveza, mais agora eles mudaram, ta ate parecendo o gwibber , pesado e nao acrescentou nada de novidade. ta pesadao
<Rudolf> não conheço nenhum deles
<Rudolf> muito "introspection" para o meu gosto
<galvao> rsrsrs
<galvao> vc tambem nao usa ubuntu
<Rudolf> ...
<galvao> gentoo pelo que vi e coisa pra expert
<tiagoscd> bom dia
<galvao> bom dia tiagoscd
<nntp> HAL
<galvao> Valeu Rudolf pela paciencia.
<tiagoscd> nntp: desculpe por ontem, estou em uma fase delicada pessoalmente, mais tarde ficarei feliz em lhe ajudar
<tiagoscd> galvao: o/
<tiagoscd> nntp: :)
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<nntp> tiagoscd, sem problemas eu fiz uma gambiarra aqui e botei a hora da bios pra rodar... continua sem atualiza com ntp mas ta tranq eu nao sei se vou ficar com esse sistema muito tempo nao
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: dia
<tiagoscd> nntp: qual seu sistema?
<nntp> 12.10
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:  bom dia , blz ? como estão as coisas por ai ?
<tiagoscd> nntp: algum motivo especial que você tinha o ntpd instalado? é que ele não vem por padrão
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: beleza sim, e por aí?
<tiagoscd> cara, tá aí uma pergunta difícil de responder
<tiagoscd> estão indo
<tiagoscd> e por aí?
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:  tranquilo , sem stress
<Rudolf> nntp: qual a treta com a bios?
<nntp> tiagoscd, eu instalei pra ver se a hora se ajustava por ntp pq ela estava errada como falei ontem antes de ter instaldo
<nntp> tiagoscd, o problema foi que eu corrompi meu sistema mesmo
<nntp> Rudolf, o problema eh meu sistema que ficou maluco
<nntp> ja volto
<Rudolf> nntp: bom retorno
<nntp> voltei
<nntp> Dbus error org.freedesktop.DBUS pode ser por causa do meu iptables ?
<nntp> ou eh algo relacionado a hostname
<tiagoscd> nntp: algum motivo especial que você tinha o ntpd instalado? é que ele não vem por padrão
<nntp> tiagoscd, eu instalei apos o erro da hora
<nntp> tiagoscd, foi uma tentativa de corrigir o erro
<Matheus_Carvalho> Bom dia  a todos novamente
<Matheus_Carvalho> :D
<nntp> bom
<tiagoscd> nntp: entendi
<galvao> Rudolf, olha eu aqui de novo
<galvao> instalei o elementery desktop e pantheon e nao gostei quero remover, como faco?
<galvao> tiagoscd, boa tarde, instalei o elementary desktop (pantheon) nao gostei e quero remover, ate pq depois disso o meu ubuntu desktop nao funciona direito
<nntp> entao to com um probleminha aqui
<ThiagoCMC> welcome to the club!
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<nntp> minha rede eh modem-ubuntu-routercomwifii-redelocal
<nntp> lol
<nntp> o ip da plderede ubuntu ta 10,1,1,1
<nntp> e o da rede local o router seta como 192.168.x.x
<nntp> eu nao dou conta de ver os compartilhamentos de rede
<nntp> qq eu faço ?
<ThiagoCMC> compartilhamentos?
<nntp> sim
<ThiagoCMC> de que tipo?
<ThiagoCMC> NFS?
<nntp> smb
<ThiagoCMC> O Windows explorer nao faz o browse?
<nntp> nautilus
<nntp> tudo linux
<ThiagoCMC> afe
<ThiagoCMC> porque SMB entao?
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<nntp> os windwos tao parados ali por enquanto
<nntp> pq ele nao ve nada
<ThiagoCMC> tente ativar o WINS no Samba...
<nntp> entre as 2 redes
<nntp> por causa do router no meio
<nntp> ele ta como ap
<nntp> pq eh wireless
<nntp> nao da pra por modo bridge
<nntp> que seria o ideal neh
<ThiagoCMC> Entao
<ThiagoCMC> Ao ativar o WINS, as maquinas la do outro lado vao dar o browse da rede windows/smb
<ThiagoCMC> Nossa rapazeada... Estou feliz! Consegui rodar o Unity 3D em FullHD com uma placa PCI !! Em um Pentium 4!!   :-P
<ThiagoCMC> Radeon 5450! Iraado!  :-D
<nntp> ThiagoCMC, seguinte
<nntp> eu tenho uma 5450 lol show
<ThiagoCMC> PCI ?
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<nntp> ThiagoCMC, mas entao... do sv que ta atraz do router
<nntp> pcie
<ThiagoCMC> meu PC nao tem este slot... ehehhe
<nntp> lol
<ThiagoCMC> tive que importar pelo ebay...
<ThiagoCMC> 1 mes pra chegar...
<ThiagoCMC> hiihhihi
<ThiagoCMC> ^_^
<ThiagoCMC> 0 de imposto...
<ThiagoCMC> heheheahea
<nntp> massa
<nntp> veio de navio
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<nntp> seguinte
<nntp> ta dando o erro na mauina servidor
<nntp> nao foi possivel montar a localizaçao falha ao recuperar a lista de compartilhamento do servidor
<nntp> tem algum servico parado
<nntp> so pode
<ThiagoCMC> ubuntu (SMB?) -routercomwifii - redelocal (daqui nao acessa?)  ?
<nntp> por ai
<ThiagoCMC> bom, o samba e' subdivido em dois caras, smbd e nmbd
<ThiagoCMC> veja se os dois estao no ar
<ThiagoCMC> a rede local so' vai dar o browse la do outro lado, se usar WINS... (lembre-se, sou limitado no mundo Windows/SMB)... Mas ja passei por isso alguns meses atras na empresa...
<ThiagoCMC> a galera atras do WiFi nao acessava nada
<nntp> ta tudo on
<ThiagoCMC> ativei o WINS para eles (wifi), tudo funcionou...
<nntp> wins ativado
<nntp> quem nao ve eh o servidor
<nntp> nao eh a rede local
<ThiagoCMC> poutz... dai ja' nao sei...  sorry...
<nntp> ok eu vou dar uma estudada
<ThiagoCMC> vish... Essa 5450 e' foda demais!
<nntp> ja tou nessa tem tempo
<ThiagoCMC> DVD em full hd e consumindo 20% da CPU!
<ThiagoCMC> O_O
<nntp> eu uso uma 6770
<ThiagoCMC> Eu tenho algumas 7970 mas, ta tudo pro Bitcoin
<ThiagoCMC> ehheaheh
<nntp> lol
<nntp> vo ligar um windwos pra ver esse negocio direito
<ThiagoCMC> cruzes
<nntp> sony vaio mini
<nntp> vgn-p530H saca ele ae
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<nntp> eh o compartilhamento entre clientes que estao na mesma faixa de ip ta ok
<nntp> agora o server que ta atraz do router nao enxerga nao
<Agitador_off> iostat
<Agitador_off> err
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: credo
<ThiagoCMC> o que?!
<ThiagoCMC> hehehe
<xispirito> o tal bitcoin está  até agora sincronizando com a rede 0.0
<ThiagoCMC> quantas conexoes tem?
<ThiagoCMC> cola no #bitcoin-br !!
<xispirito> oito
<ThiagoCMC> por isso...
<ThiagoCMC> bitcoin 0.7.1 ?
<xispirito> deixa eu ver
<xispirito> 0.7.1.0
<ThiagoCMC> precisa abrir a porta 8333
<xispirito> vale dizer que eu coloquei uns enforce no source =D
<ThiagoCMC> source?!
<ThiagoCMC> tu compilou a parada?!
<xispirito> código fonte
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> haeUHAEUha
<xispirito> claro
<ThiagoCMC> afe
<ThiagoCMC> ubuntu PPA Bitcoin man
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<xispirito> não cara, eu quero me garantir =D
<ThiagoCMC> hsahaha
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: além de que ... a porta 8333 precisa de input e output ou só output?
<ThiagoCMC> internet -> seu router na 8333 -> seu PC com Bitcoin
<ThiagoCMC> vai ficar mais rapido...
<xispirito> input ou output? ou ambos?
<ThiagoCMC> de qq forma
<ThiagoCMC> DNAT
<xispirito> não, -.-
<ThiagoCMC> quando terminar, fica mais tranquilo...
<xispirito> esqueçe
<xispirito> pelo menos ele ouve em 8333 ... mas para eu abrir esta porta para input, vai demorar uns três mese de estudo para ter confiança o.0
<viniciusarq> pode falar de rarcrack aki?
<ThiagoCMC> xispirito, vc que manda!
<nntp> eu vou sair de perto
<xispirito> ThiagoCMC: é que você não pareçe ter entendido minha dúvida ..
<xispirito> não quis ser ofensivo =D
<xispirito> é a natureza
<ThiagoCMC> Imagine...
<ThiagoCMC> Nao pensei isso nao truta...
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
 * nntp observa de longe
<xispirito> eu vi que a útima atualização dos blocos ocorreu a 61 dias
<xispirito> então acredito ser apenas na primeira vez que ocorre um update brutal que nem este
<ThiagoCMC> pois e'...
<ThiagoCMC> Essa e' a GRANDE sacada do Bitcoin.
<ThiagoCMC> Parece ruim mas e' por isso que e' bom.
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<xispirito> lol
<ThiagoCMC> Bitcoin = Fim dos Bancos.   ;-)
<xispirito> eu preciso de café, assim meu humor volta a corriquira ironia de sempre
<ThiagoCMC> Fim dos Bancos = Estado sem controle das transacoes financeiras.
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<xispirito> um min
<viniciusarq> ThiagoCMC, ou total controle, oq eh pior rsrs
<ThiagoCMC> Not possible.
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<ThiagoCMC> Ter o Bitcoin e' para mim, um GRANDE alivio!
<xispirito> mais controlado do que é agora, impossível
<ThiagoCMC> Anota isso aqui: Bitcoin e' o seu Paraiso Fiscal Virtual Particular e Impenetravel.
<ThiagoCMC> Nao existe a menor possibilidade do Estado tentar controlar os Bitcoins.
<ThiagoCMC> Anyway
<xispirito> só com os tais chips mesmo, que os teóricos de certas teorias conspiratórias, além de certos livros de milhares de anos fazem menção
<ThiagoCMC> offtopic novamente...
<ThiagoCMC> come to bitcoin-br!
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<ThiagoCMC> tarde
<xispirito> aliás, o primeiro que vier querer me enfiar um chip leva chumbo de cima a baixo =D
<ThiagoCMC> hahha
<ThiagoCMC> Parece a minha avo' falando!
<ThiagoCMC> Coisas da "Nova Era" meu neto...
<xispirito> eu sou muito moderno em certos aspectos, mas brutalmente conservador em outros
<viniciusarq> escuta... pra usar make.. make install preciso instalar algum compilador?  nao ne?
<xispirito> viniciusarq: sim, precisa
<viniciusarq> xispirito, sugere algum? gcc?
<xispirito> viniciusarq: isto vai depender em qual app você executará o make, depende da linguagem que ela foi escrit
<xispirito> #escrita
<viniciusarq> xispirito, entendi... to tentando executar um make e ele ta pedindo um tal de memory.h
<Matheus_Carvalho> xisprito...ja preparou o churras pro final de semana?
<xispirito> viniciusarq: falta um pedaço do código ou você está com uma confusão ai nos diretórios
<xispirito> Matheus_Carvalho: não, estas coisas são de momento =D
<Matheus_Carvalho> huahuahuahuahua
<viniciusarq> xispirito, instalei o libxml2-dev q ele tava pedindo
<viniciusarq> xispirito, deu certo dai...valeu
<xispirito> viniciusarq: que bom
<Matheus_Carvalho> *-* tchu tcha tcha...tchu thca tcha *-*
 * viniciusarq da um tiro em Matheus_Carvalho...
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<viniciusarq> realmente o IRC nao eh mais o mesmo auahuaha
<Matheus_Carvalho> <<<=== depre mode on
<Matheus_Carvalho> :(
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkk
<viniciusarq> kkkkkkkk
<xispirito> que isso aehuaeuaehu
<insano> apagão é foda
<Matheus_Carvalho> ainda bem que aqui no sul não teve apagão
<insano> pois é....
<Matheus_Carvalho> insano: vc é de onde?
<tiagoscd> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/527383_536098173071777_1010902208_n.jpg
<tiagoscd> volto já
<insano> Matheus_Carvalho:   eu sou do Brasil
<viniciusarq> SIS eh tipo.. sisferro
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd: headshot
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkk
<insano> viniciusarq:   já peguei uma dessas num note STI
<xispirito> como é que existe alguém com coragem de fabricar algo que nem sis?
<insano> me arrependo até hoje de ter comprado aquela bosta
<xispirito> e pior
<xispirito> como existe alguém que compre algo que nem sis?
<Matheus_Carvalho> <o/
<Matheus_Carvalho> \o>
<Matheus_Carvalho> \o/
<Matheus_Carvalho> <o>
<Matheus_Carvalho> _o_
<xispirito> 0.0
<Matheus_Carvalho> \o/
<Matheus_Carvalho> lol
<xispirito> roubou minha dancinha -.-
<Matheus_Carvalho> huahuahuahuahuahua KO's mode on
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<viniciusarq> xispirito, tem gente q nao sabe nem q precisa de vga... vide notebooks
<Matheus_Carvalho> vga? que isso? de come? :D
<insano> xispirito:   só fabricam pq alguém vai comprar
<xispirito> insano: sim, o que me surpreende é comprarem
<Matheus_Carvalho> fato...!
<insano> é flórida
<insano> tem gente que só precisa acessar o facebook
<insano> he
<henri> pessoal uma perguntinha ai
<henri> alguem sabe o repositorio do linux server?
<insano> putz...
<Rudolf> wtf? linux server
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuehiuhe
<Celsinho> ooo ubuntuuu 12.10 nãooo cabeee eem cd noormal ?
<Rudolf> nao
<Celsinho> xiiii !
<Celsinho> :P
<Celsinho> kkkkk
<shadowdf> boa tarde
<insano> boa tarde http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/bitnocarro/as-musas-do-salao-do-automovel.shtml
<pibarnas> =/
<pibarnas> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ulcizzAj-N4
<pibarnas> plasma active 3. a guerra pelas touch screens será acirrada.
<nntp> yo
<nntp> qq 6 tao usando pra torrent ?
<nntp> yo xispirito
<nntp> nossa que tristeza que ta isso aqui
 * insano is away: BRB
<shallwe> ,,
<shallwe> ola galera
<Rudolf> hau!
<shallwe> deixa eu perguntar uma coisa pro pessoal aqui. Se eu atualizar meu windows irei perder o boot do ubuntu, mas tem como eu recuperar ele?
<shallwe> detalhe é upgrade pra windows 8
<ThiagoCMC> grub-install /dev/sda
<insano> shallwe:   sim
<shallwe> ThiagoCMC, que mamata hein :) blz vou anotar aqui
<shallwe> dar um boot pelo pen drive e fazer este comando certo?
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<nntp> se o boot tiver no sda
<insano> shallwe:   é bom vc ter um live cd ou live usb em mãos
<nntp> aqui eh no sdb
<shallwe> sim claro to ligado
<ThiagoCMC> no cd do ubuntu, tem opcao: restore
<shallwe> sda
<nntp> blz
<ThiagoCMC> dai vc monta o seu raiz /
<shallwe> ja tenho :)
<ThiagoCMC> e roda o grub-install
<shallwe> boa vlw
<shallwe> anotado, vou fazer isso, não posso perder meu ubuntu :)
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<nntp> eu arrependi de usar o win8 voltei pro 7
<nntp> agora to tentando abolir windwos
<ThiagoCMC> shallwe, ja' remove logo de uma vez o wuindows...
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<ThiagoCMC> Use em maquina virtual dentro do Ubuntu
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<ThiagoCMC> Se a sua CPU suportar virtualizacao, fica bala!
<nntp> isso
<nntp> wine tmb eh bom
<ThiagoCMC> cruzes... lol
<shallwe> mas nao posso, é upgrade a key
<insano> cara, tô me afastando até do office
<insano> qualquer coisa que faço é latex
<shallwe> acho que uma key upgrade nao posso instalar do 0 :(
<insano> com a ajuda do gummi, claro
<insano> shallwe:   não pode fazer downgrade do win?
<shallwe> nao posso, meu trabalho nao deixa ainda preciso dele
<Rudolf> insano: hueheiuheiuehiuheiuehe
<Rudolf> insano: ou seja, não muda muita coisa
<Raff> to com um problema aqui, acabei de colocar pra sincronizar uma pasta no ubuntu one, soh que acabei deletando a pasta, ai fui renomear outra, pra sincronizar e acabei perdendo tudo
<shallwe> insano, ta louco downgrade ai meu windows vai pro espaço
<Rudolf> Raff: já era
<Raff> alguem sabe se tem como eu recuperar os arquivos que foram deletados no unbutu one
<insano> Rudolf:   claro que sim
<insano> Rudolf:   ainda é preciso saber de todos os comandos para usar, ele só ajuda pq se vê em tempo real as alterações
<Raff> Rudolf: entao perdi todos arquivos ?
<insano> shallwe:   não entendi o que vc falou sobre a key
<insano> Raff:   liga pro suporte :P
<Raff> Rudolf: valeu, vo tenta
<nntp> ja experimentou desligar e ligar o seu equipamento ?
<nntp> lol
<Raff> to com outro problema aqui, meu xchat, nao ta conectando na freenode, diz que a rede esta fora de alcance, (to usando webchat), alguem sabe o que pode ser ?
<insano> IT Crowd...
<nntp> it crowd
<insano> Raff:   tá usando proxy?
<nntp> iptables
<shallwe> como a mente é insana, pessoal sabe tudo de linux, mas se eu pedir pra cantar o hino nacional, ninguem sabe de cor, to certo? :)
<nntp> certo
<Rudolf> Raff: endereço incorreo no xchat
<insano> shallwe:   eu sei cantar, mas tô com preguiça de digitar aquilo tudo
<nntp> nunca jurei abandeira
<ThiagoCMC> hino nacional?! faco questao de nao saber.
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: pq?
<nntp> e o que ta escritonela
<nntp> ordem e progresso ?
<nntp> onde ?
<nntp> piro ?
<Rudolf> nntp: dentro do seu coração
<Raff> * A procurar irc.freenode.net * A ligar a chat.freenode.net (2a01:270:0:666f::1) porto 8001... * Ligação falhou. Erro: A rede está fora de alcance
<Rudolf> nntp: de sua mente
<ThiagoCMC> Rudolf, por que divisas politicas sao uma grande besteira.
<Rudolf> nntp: de sua alma
<ThiagoCMC> somos todos da Terra...
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: falou então autoevolucionário
<Rudolf> Raff: por que porta 8001 meu filho?
<ThiagoCMC> Papagaiada esse papo de nacionalista.
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: claro claro
<Raff> ja tava
<nntp> ThiagoCMC, eh ditador 1 governo somente facista!!!
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: prefere o neoliberalismo né?
<ThiagoCMC> prefiro qualquer coisa que nao seja o que temos hoje.
<Rudolf> Raff: retire
<shallwe> meu deus fui abrir o yahoo mail pagina e ta la tudo azuul :O
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: ah, utopia
<ThiagoCMC> democracia e' um lixo.
<shallwe> escrito windows 8 :P
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: ah, vc é fodão
<nntp> que democracia ?
<ThiagoCMC> a constituicao nao serve pra nada.
<rsser> hehehe
<Rudolf> nntp: aquela que te deixa comprar o que deseja
<nntp> democracia depende da participaçao direta do povo
<Rudolf> nntp: heuheiuheiueh
<rsser> gente não começa a falar disso não senão vou empolgar tb
<ThiagoCMC> Sim, eu sou foda.
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: se mata cara, tá tudo errado. pq ta vivo?
<nntp> isso ae eh imperialismo Rudolf
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: só reclama
<ThiagoCMC> porque vou mudar tudo.
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: começa mudando seu nariz para baixo
<ThiagoCMC> comecando por mim mesmo...
<rsser> ThiagoCMC, tah fazendo alguma bomba nuclear?
<rsser> hehe
<ThiagoCMC> sem mais destruicoes..
<rsser> hahaha
<ThiagoCMC> A minha arma e' a de criacao em massa.
<nntp> como esses programas de baixar torrent do linux sao ruins credo
<insano> nntp:   já usou o deluge?
<rsser> nntp, rode o utorrent
<ThiagoCMC> nntp, Transmission domina...
<nntp> sim
<nntp> tranmission deluge
<nntp> to agora com qbitrrrent
<rsser> eu "briguei", uma vez, com os desenvolvedores do utorrent exigindo deles uma linux version.
<nntp> o bitcomet eh invensivel
<insano> nntp:   e o vuze?
<shallwe> utorrent?
<rsser> o utorrent eh o melhor
<Rudolf> rsser: concordo
<shallwe> pra mim qualquer um rola
<rsser> mas a parada eh for windows
<Rudolf> nntp: use windows cara
<shallwe> o padrao do ubuntu ta mais que bom
<Rudolf> nntp: não sei para que fica falando que é ruim
<nntp> nao
<Rudolf> nntp: não vai mudar nada
<rsser> tinham que fazer
<rsser> eng rev
<Rudolf> não sei, acho que meus torrents são sagrados
<Rudolf> todos funcionam muito bem
<nntp> ta errado isso
<ThiagoCMC> nntp, usa o Opera... lol
<Rudolf> nntp: tá errado aquilo
<Rudolf> ThiagoCMC: boa
<nntp> adoro opera
<ThiagoCMC> :)
<insano> cara, o qBittorrent quebra um galhão pra mim
<rsser> o wine roda o utorrent, nntp decentemente
<nntp> mmm
<nntp> vou testar com o bitcomet
<rsser> o que não toh curtindo sao os clientes de irc for windows. Poxa gostei tanto da tela do empathy
<insano> rsser:   funciona legal no wine?
<rsser> e não tem nada aqui
<rsser> insano, eh
<rsser> o utorrent na versao que mexi funcionava bem no wine
<nntp> cara
<nntp> eu tenho download de 35 megas
<insano> todo list
<nntp> hahaha
<nntp> nao da pra usar um torrent lixo
<rsser> wow, nntp
<rsser> não me faça inveja
<nntp> sacou ?
<rsser> e eu aqui penando com malditos 1mbps
<nntp> esse eh meu drama
<rsser> mas você viu a nova, nntp?
<insano> nntp:   rapaz tem que ver a qualidade dos trackers aí
<rsser> de que adianta ter 35mbps se vc não pode baixar alem de 50Kb/s dum fileshare?
<rsser> ahahaha
<rsser> eh fogo
<nntp> sim eu pego coisa boa
<rsser> torrentleecher eh o melhor tracker que jah vi
<insano> muitos seeds?
<nntp> nao uso fileshare
<nntp> torrent
<rsser> arquivos com ultra qualidade
<nntp> openbit eh bom tmb
<nntp> l33t e por ae vai
<rsser> nntp, eu no seu lugar faria como os suicos e entraria na rede DCC++
<rsser> vale mais a pena, nntp
<H3ruS> boa tarde
<nntp> lol
<rsser> você vai conseguir downloads no nível de TB
<rsser> cara, os caras compartilham 1TB brincando
<rsser> e a vel eh estrondoza
<nntp> vamos chegar lah
<nntp> daqui 10 anos
<nntp> sera que tem fontes pra dcc++ ??
<nntp> ^
<nntp> ^^
<rsser> cara, lah tem muitas fontes, nntp
<nntp> eu vou testar
<rsser> e os caras que sao seeds tem um fluxo de data soh pra vc
<rsser> vc pode pedir slot extra
<rsser> e os downs vao ser absurdamente rapidos
<insano> tem cliente dcc++ no linux?
<nntp> e kd o client ?
<rsser> ah claro
<rsser> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DC%2B%2B
<rsser> EiskaltDC++
<nntp> sudo apt-get install libreadline5-dev libxml2-dev libbz2-dev
<rsser> ou LinuxDC++
<nntp> microdc2
<rsser> não conheço esse
<nntp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPoVjrQ4fj8&feature=player_embedded
<rsser> nntp, tudo em linha de codigo?
<rsser> are you gotta be kidding me?
<rsser> LoL
<nntp> aeuhaeuhe
<nntp> logo sai uma interface web
<nntp> kkkk
<nntp> achei um legal
<nntp> asami
<nntp> nossa agora virus vem de tonelada
<nntp> tudo japa e russo
<nntp> esses caras sao fodas
<ThiagoCMC> foda...
<ThiagoCMC> foda e' aquele virus que faz um mapa 3D da sua casa
<ThiagoCMC> pelo seu celular
<nntp> onde ?
<H3ruS> 0.0
<H3ruS> q papo de spy é esse
<ThiagoCMC> http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/10/02/proof-of-concept-android-malware-creates-3d-maps-of-your-home/
<ThiagoCMC> SINISTRO.
<insano> é do batman
<ThiagoCMC> Tu acha que o governo americano faz o que da vida?
<ThiagoCMC> Estes caras sao todos uns filhos das putas.
<ThiagoCMC> por isso eu odeio tanto essa merda de democracia do caraleo...
<ThiagoCMC> dsjkadksjahs
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<ThiagoCMC> A maioria e' idiota e e' a maioria que manda! O mundo ve'io sem portera...
<insano> Ainda bem que vc não é um político
<nntp> em russo ta foda
<ThiagoCMC> a politica ja' era.
<ThiagoCMC> hehehe
<ThiagoCMC> O esquema e' fazer uso extensivo da ciencia e tecnologia visando o bem estar do ser humano.
<ThiagoCMC> Plotico nao sabe nada disso.
<rsser> ThiagoCMC, tecnocracia jah!!!
<rsser> LOL
<rsser> 07:59.46] <ThiagoCMC> O esquema e' fazer uso extensivo da ciencia e－ tecnologia visando o bem estar do ser humano. ==> vc disse
<ThiagoCMC> :D
<ThiagoCMC> bem essas...
<ThiagoCMC> Bora construirmos uma nova versao da sociedade?!
<ThiagoCMC> Onde tudo sera' open source?!
<ThiagoCMC> Desde a fabrica de tijolos, ate' os carros, casas, aquaponia, tudo...
<ThiagoCMC> O mais dificil ja' esta' pronto!
<ThiagoCMC> Que e' o dinheiro!! Pois ate' a nossa moeda e' open source!
<ThiagoCMC> Bitcoins truta!
<ThiagoCMC> VIVA LA REVOLUCION!
<ThiagoCMC> E foda-se o governo.
<nntp> xispirito,
<xispirito> eu
<nntp> o che ta foodando o canal ae com a revolucao
<xispirito> nntp: não é problema meu =D
<ThiagoCMC> parei
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<nntp> lol
<nntp> nao se reprima
<H3ruS> galera
<H3ruS> olha o flood ae
<MarconM> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic existe para isso ...
<xispirito> MarconM: sussega biba
<xispirito> ele já parou
<rsser> ThiagoCMC, não me leve a mal, mas quanto você sabe sobre os bitcoins?
<MarconM> ok
<peter> nntp: hey cara, a barrinha aqui levantou com o xp hehe
<ThiagoCMC> rsser, o q vc quer saber?
<xispirito> rsser: você sabe algo sobre? pois eu tenho curiosidade
<MarconM> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<rsser> sua pergunta já respondeu a minha pergunta, ThiagoCMC
<tiagoscd> acho que temos que começar a reorganizar nossos assuntos em canais
<Raff> tudo certo, conectado pelo xchat, e email enviado pro ubuntu one, agora eh espera a resposta positiva
<nntp> entao peter era o que te falei a placa xingling que o linux nao reconheceu
<nntp> peter hardware for windwos
<nntp> tudo emulado por software
<nntp> tentando instalar esse dc++
<peter> nntp: sakei
<peter> nntp: agora vou pra outro desafio, correr um proxy no ubuntu virtualizado
<nntp> isso ae funfa sim
<peter> nntp: sim, sim...mas nao sei a configuraçao exata
<insano> peter:   a máquina virtual usa nat, então basta configurar direto na VM
<nntp> peter, o xispirito eh fera nisso ae doutor quase
<xispirito> harware for windows ... leia-se, não é hardware, mas é que nem fosse
<peter> nntp: kkkk
<xispirito> nntp: mentira, eu não sei nada disto dae
<peter> xispirito: tem alguma sugestao amigo ?
<xispirito> peter: man iptables
<ThiagoCMC> boa
<ThiagoCMC> kkkk
<nntp> peter, depois man squid3
<ThiagoCMC> peter, Zentyal.
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<nntp> freedcc++ on
<viniciusarq> dae
<nntp> agora tem q aprender a mexer lol
<nntp> achei um brazuca
<nntp> [20:13] *** Connecting to dchub://brazilconnection.no-ip.info:4411...
<nntp> esse lance de direct conection to com medo
<nntp> conected
<nntp> xispirito, Now users online: 6771
<xispirito> nntp: onde?
<nntp> :::::>	Files available: 1,953 PB
<nntp> main russian D++ HUB
<nntp> dcc++
<nntp> nossa tem nego de t3 aqui
<xispirito> e os Brasileiros de mb, no máximo -.-
<xispirito> e pagando caro
<xispirito> nosso país tem preço de uma colônia de férias daquelas luxuosas, mas sem o luxo
<nntp> cai
<nntp> tocommedo
<nntp> brazileiro eh babaca so conexao fechada lol
<nntp> rapa o velho robocop
<omelete> hub bom somente private
<nntp> tem nego de satelite kkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite a todos
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd: vai ter papo de buteco hoje?
<Matheus_Carvalho> Ursinha: vai ter papo de buteco hoje?
<Ursinha> Matheus_Carvalho, opa, vai sim :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> só vou chegar depois da meia noite =D mas eu apareço =D
<Ursinha> :D
<Matheus_Carvalho> =X
<alexandresenna_> boa noite galera
<alexandresenna_> o 12.10 já esta na versão definitiva?
<alexandresenna_> sainão
<Matheus_Carvalho> tche...to com fome =X
<alexactis> essa versão do 12.10 é a definitiva? Alguem sabe dizer?
<Matheus_Carvalho> alexactis: esta na versão final sim
<Matheus_Carvalho> esta precisando de alguma coisa?
<alexactis> espero que em meu note funcione, a versão beta não reconhece minha placa wireless
<alexactis> ontá sendo o papo de boteco?
<Matheus_Carvalho> é um hangout que rola depois das 22h
<alexactis> tá rolando hoje?
<alexactis> a tá mas em SP já é 22 e 12
<Matheus_Carvalho> fica no irc ai que o pessoal sempre joga o link
<alexactis> ou em outro lugar menos Salvador hehehe
<Matheus_Carvalho> é muito bom...pessoal tira duvidas
<Matheus_Carvalho> conversa
<Matheus_Carvalho> discontrai
<alexactis> o problema é que eu tenho o 10.04 e não sei como atualizar sem precisar reinstalar e criar o CD da Distro, tem como fazer isso direto do 12.04?
<alexactis> atualizar a distro sem direto da 12.04?
<alexactis> desculpa, direto da 12.04
<Matheus_Carvalho> calmai
<Matheus_Carvalho> tu quer atualizar da 10.04?
<Matheus_Carvalho> ou da 12.04 para a 12.10
<alexactis> desculpa 12.04
<alexactis> para 12.10
<ThiagoCMC> aconselho a baixar o live e testar antes...
<ThiagoCMC> se rolar, pode atualizar de boas
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<Matheus_Carvalho> é
<Matheus_Carvalho> tbm aconselho
<Matheus_Carvalho> pq atualizar ele pelo terminal
<Matheus_Carvalho> ainda não esta dando
<alexactis> mas ai que tá, quando baixei a beta funcionou no live mas depois que substituiu parou de funcionar
<tiagoscd> povo, hoje tem papo de buteco, não esqueçam :-)
<tiagoscd> estou correndo aqui, pode ser que chegue atrasado
<tiagoscd> mas devo aparecer
<tiagoscd> :)
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd: estou indo pra casa ja ja
<alexactis> vou criar o live pelo linux é mais garantido que pelo meu pc com r.windows 7
<Matheus_Carvalho> tiagoscd: chego depois da meia noite...mas eu venho certo
<Matheus_Carvalho> abrass a todos e até daqui a pouco
<Matheus_Carvalho> fuiiii
<nntp> n ossa o dcc+++ eh tudo de bom
<alexactis> assiti o The IT Crowd
<nntp> hahaha
<nntp> JA VI D=
<nntp> ja vi d+
<alexactis> o epsódio que pensam que a garota morreu é muito hilário
<megalinux> algm sabe removeer o linux e instalar o xp ??
<alexactis> tem uqe usar um particionador de discos para remover o inializador da /mbr
<megalinux> tens como me ajudar a fazer isso?
<alexactis> se não me engano o fdisk faz isso fdisk /mbr
<alexactis> dai vc instala
<megalinux> mas eu nao entendo nd disso,podes me ajudar ?
<alexactis> da o boot com o cd do windows e entra no prompt de comando no boot, mas tem que ser uma versão original, nada de versão mod
<alexactis> dá um fdisk c:\
<Ride> eu nao sei dar o bot
<Ride> pods me ajudar ?
<alexactis> vc instalou o Linux como?
<Ride> ja veio no meu pc,eh o megainux
<alexactis> já veio com ele?
<Ride> sim
<alexactis> kraka
<alexactis> entra no setup do bixinho
<alexactis> sabe como?
<Ride> aond fika ?
<Ride> nao ;S
<alexactis> ao ligar o pc aparecerá na tela para entrar no setup, ou Del ou F2 ou F12 ou F11. Qual aparece?
<Ride> nao aparece nada,mas eh del
<Ride> DEl*
<Ride> mas meu setup eh diferente dos otros eu axo
<Ride> meu pc eh um core i3
<Ride> da megaware
<alexactis> procura algo referente a boot sequence ou boot
<Ride> sim tem lah
<Ride> mas eh diferente
<alexactis> diferente como? qual a sequencia de boot que aparece ai?
<Ride> nao me lembro direito,mas tem opçoes de cd/dvd e etc. tem usb cd e otras coisas lah
<Ride> kra
<Ride> eu nao sei mexer nesssas coisas
<Ride> ;S
<Ride> se tu pudesse me ajudar eu fikaria mt agradecido
<alexactis> calma, do lado direito tem a explicação de como sequeciar o boot
<alexactis> qual a sequencia que aparece?
<Ride> lado direito ?
<alexactis> da tela tem a explicação do que é essa área, tá vendo?
<Ride> ali perto do botao de desligar
<Ride> ?
<alexactis> a tela do setup esta aberta?
<Ride> nao
<alexactis> ou vc tá no sistema?
<Ride> ;S
<Ride> naoo  sei,soh sei q to com a janela desse chat aberta
<alexactis> ai ficou meio difícil, tem outro pc ai na sua casa?
<Ride> nao ;S
<alexactis> então faz o seguinte, pesquisa um pouco sobre setup na net, como substituir o Linux pelo Windows XP ou remover o Linux, no google vai aparecer alguma coisa,
<alexactis> vêm em videos, fica melhor
<Ride> eu ja vi,mas nao entendo direito
<alexactis> as infos que te dei foi pensando q vc estava fora do sistema
<Ride> axo q o meu problema eh nao saber dar o bot pelo cd
<Ride> eu nao entendo quase nada
<Ride> sobre configuraçao
<alexactis> entaõ recomendo contratar um tecnico para faze-lo, evita problemas futuros
<Ride> ok pdc
<alexactis> mas pq quer sair do linux?
<Ride> mas axo q meu problema eh simples,eh soh dar o boot pelo cd
<Ride> pq o linux eh mt limitado
<alexactis> não vai dar certo, pois tem configs do pc que devem ser mudadas para o win xp, se fosse o win7 seria masi sussa
<Ride> hmmm
<Ride> blz
<alexactis> qual a config desse pc?
<Ride> 4 gb 500 hd
<alexactis> pq vc quer xp então?
<alexactis> Core I5
<Ride> pq o linux eh mt limitado
<Ride> o meu eh core i3
<alexactis> não tô achando naum, mas põe o 7 que é sussa
<alexactis> ele guenta legal
<Ride> blz
<alexactis> tenho o 7 pro no meu netbook!
<Ride> hmm lgl
<alexactis> esquece o XP é mais pesado que o 7
<Ride> tem como eu baixar o 7 e instalar ?
<alexactis> baixa da Microsoft
<alexactis> só que é sem registro
<Ride> mas tem algm problema ?
<alexactis> ele para de funcionar, se não me engano, em 30 dias
<alexactis> na verdade não para mas fica informando que´precisa comprar a licensa
<Ride> Aaaaaah
<Ride> a sim
<Ride> mas pod vim com algm virus ou coisa do tiipo ?
<alexactis> vindo direto do Site da Microsoft não tem como
<alexactis> a não ser que seja "genérico" sacou?
<Ride> ta,sao mais ou menos qantas hrs de instalaçao ?
<Ride> ata
<Ride> pra baixar sao qants hrs ?
<alexactis> a depender de sua conexão, uns 20 min. de download e masi uns 20 a 15 de instalação
<alexactis> 15 a 20 perdão
<Ride> a blz, tu conhece o jogo tibia ?
<alexactis> ouvi falar... mas não curto muito...
<Ride> maas sera q funciona no w7 ?
<alexactis> claro!
<nntp> nossa o nivel ta brabo aqui
<Ride> nem ligo
<Ride> eu nao sei mexer mesmo
<Ride> por isso pesso ajuda
<alexactis> calma pessoal
<alexactis> se não funcionar no win7 direto e for do Pro para cima vc virtualiza o xp no 7 e instala lá
<Ricardo__> xp mais pesado q 7 essa é boa
<Ricardo__> um sistema do ano 2000
<Ride> eu vou baixar o w7,ai tu me ajuda a instalar ?
<alexactis> ô parceiro, fiz o teste no meu net, instalei os dois e fiquei com o 7 muito mais leve no meu netbook e olha que é atom
<alexactis> e usando o pro nele, ele vem com starter
<alexactis> kara para eu te ajudar vc precisa de mais um pc
<alexactis> pq a operação vai ser feita no que vc ta teclando comigo, sacou? como vou acompanhar?
<alexactis> se vc vai estar offline no momento da instalação?
<nntp> tim sem fronteiras
<nntp> ^^
<Ride> mas sera q se eu ver o procedimento eu nao consigo fazer ?
<alexactis> kra, isso vai de pessoa para pessoa, a instalação do Windows é tão simples quanto a do Ubuntu bas saber o que fazer
<Ride> mas oq tem q fazer ?
<nntp> instalar windwos ateh meu cachorro faz
<Ride> entaum empresta teu cachorro pra mim
<alexactis> pessoal, calma...
<nntp> cara eh tudo auto explicativo
<nntp> aparece na tela qq c tem q fazer
<Ride> a entaum ta tranquilo neh
<alexactis> mais ou menos isso que nntp disse
<Ride> hmmm
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-27
<Ride> e oq tem q fazer manualmente ?
<nntp> por o cd e dar boot
<alexactis> essa bixiga do 12.10 não instala não?
<nntp> instala sim to usando aqui
<Ride> nao tenho cd do w7,vou baixa-lo
<alexactis> então mei live CD deu alguma "engrizilhada"
<alexactis> va fundo Ride
<Ride> ok
<Ride> ai dps tu soh me fala como eu inicio a instalaçao, pdc ?
<Ricardo__> instalar ubuntu ate cachorro faz tb
<Ricardo__> eh mesma coisa eheh q win
<alexactis> para não comprometer sua velocidade de conexão recomendo fazer logoff do chat, as mensagens podem dar lag na sua conexão e demorar mais para baixa o arquivo
<alexactis> posso sim
<alexactis> mas vamos faer com calma, vc mora onde?
<alexactis> que cidade?
<Ricardo__> so cuidar as particoes ali e tals
<Ride> moro em itajai-sc
<alexactis> ai fica longe para ser por telefone
<Ride> eh ;s
<alexactis> quando vc terminar de baixar o DVD do Win 7, me add no facebook, Alexandre Senna e ai falo com vc como instalar o R.Windows
<Ride> ok
<Ride> to no site da microsoft,mas nao axo o donwload,soh axei o download de temas e etc...
<Ride> ;S
<alexactis> baixe de qualquer lugar que tenha o Win7
<alexactis> qualquer site que o tenha em Portugues do Brasil
<alexactis> só é pirataria se usar krack no S.O
<Ride> vou baixar do baixaaki ok ?
<alexactis> craro
<alexactis> mas vê se é a Pro ou Ultimate
<alexactis> karaka demora tanto assim de sair da primeira tela de instalação?
<tiagoscd> No ar galera: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<nntp> legal tiagoscd
<nntp> a Ursinha eh a apresentadora mais bonita da tv ubuntuana
<alexactis> vem ka pessoal, primeiro boa noite papo de boteco, mas tô tentando instalar o 12.10 e não sai do live CD
<alexactis> esse teco demora ssim mesmo ou meu DVD tá furreco?
<alexactis> claro! queria que fosse por causa de vocês? huahuahua
<Ride> ei alexactis,baixo esse Windows 7 Enterprise 90-day Trial ?
<alexactis> vai fundo Ride
<peter> nntp: durmi cara, sem querer
<Ride> axo q eh uma versaro demo
<alexactis> não existe versão demo do Win, é uma versão deteste
<Ride> sim entaum
<Ride> essa mesmo,aki diz q eh uma versao de teste
<alexactis> baixa kra
<Ride> ok
<alexactis> pode baixar
<rsser> Ride ?
<alexactis> kara o 12.10 ferrou com meu sistema
<rsser> Ride ?
<alexactis> não consigo mais conectar na minha wireless!!!!!!!!
<alexandresenna> papo de barzinho, manda o link pra mim?
<alexandresenna> por favor?
<alexandresenna> manda aê please
<alexandresenna> já consegui, brigado
<alexactis> acabei de virtualizar aqui na prefeitura de salvador para darem aula
<alexactis> queimei o cd e deu pau
<pibarnas> :o
<xGrind> tiagoscd: hj nao tem papo de buteco?
<ibere_SP> xGrind, tá rolando... conseguiu entrar?
<xGrind> passa o link ae ibere_SP
<ibere_SP> xGrind, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cM6LmkOP-7g
<xGrind> vlw
<tiagoscd> xGrind: tá rolando www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<xGrind> tiagoscd: o ibere_SP ja passou. vlw ;D
<peter> caras...no ubuntu tem umas assinaturas de revistas virtuais, eu to vendo aqui né
<rsser> porque eles chamam de tecla do satã/
<rsser> depois eles falam que não podem falar desse jeito
<rsser> daqui a pouco tao falando na guerra santa
<xGrind> peter: quais revistas?
<peter> ah tem um monte...tem uma aqui chamada: "hacker" bem interessantes
<xGrind> peter: na central de programas?
<xGrind> tem umas q tem q comprar
<peter> yeah
<peter> xGrind: é mais da pra burlar tbm hehe
<Matheus_Cavalho> Ursinha, não somos não
<Ursinha> Matheus_Cavalho, :x
<nntp> xispirito_off, dormiu ?
<zanin> alguem ae poderia me dar um help com zimbra?
<rsser> xGrind, pq de tempos em tempos eles não colocam um convidado lah no papo de boteco?
<rsser> e ae megalinux?
<xGrind> rsser: acho que colocam sim
<xGrind> Geowany: fofa
<rsser> hum tah, xGrind
<xGrind> Ursinha: voces colocavam convidados no papo de buteco antes?
<peter> Ursinha: vc é uma garota
<xGrind> peter:  logico po ;D
<peter> é pq nunca vi nenhuma girl, por aqui
<Matheus_Cavalho> peter, não é não...é tudo efeitos na camera
<peter> hehe
<rsser> peter
<rsser> peter acesse o link http://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=en&v=cM6LmkOP-7g&gl=US
<rsser> ae tu vai ver, peter
<rsser> Ride ?
<rsser> tah ai
<peter> ???
<rsser> veja o link
<peter> vou abrir de dentro de um VM...pera ai
<peter> legal
<peter> quem é ?
<rsser> uai, a galera daqui, a ursinha, ThiagoCMC e um outro lah
<peter> rsser: ta tudo cheio de scripts cara
<rsser> hã?
<rsser> que mané script?
<rsser> cara, eh um live no youtube
<peter> rsser: puts cara, acho o youtube aqui, nao ta entrando, só da scripts
<rsser> hum
<rsser> instale o flash plugin
<Geowany> peter: o meu tmb ta bichado
<Ursinha> rsser, o tiagoscd que é o tiago
<Ursinha> :)
<rsser> sim, I know
<rsser> Ursinha, eu assisto ao papo buteco. Só não curto os xiitas que aparecem. Pode parecer brincadeira no início, mas as coisas ficam mais sérias depois!
<Ursinha> é.. mas sempre tem né
<rsser> Dividir usuários não é algo legal!
<rsser> mas acho que pessoas que estão a frente do SO deviam desistimular esse tipo de coisa.
<Ursinha> rsser, a gente até tenta, mas tem um povo que se vc ignora eles começam a fazer pior, dizendo que a gente não responde pq eles estão certos e não sei o que, semeando a discórdia
<Ursinha> é bem complicado
<zanin> pessoal, alguem pode me dar um help com zimbra? eu add um novo hostname (pelo zimbra).. só q nao consigo deletar o hostname antigo.. alguem sabe como resolver ???
<slacks> eu não!
<slacks> :S
<peter> rsser: eu to vendo, ta ao vivo mesmo ???
<rsser> hehe
<rsser> :D
<peter> rola direto esse lance ?
<rsser> é, parece que acontece todas as sextas-feiras
<rsser> Esta é a primeira vez que assisto.
<peter> rsser: legal...eu tbm
<rsser> ok
<peter> rsser: peguei agora bem no fim mesmo
<rsser> entendo
<rsser> ThiagoCMC, a UDS vai ser transmitida ao vivo em algum canal no youtube?
<peter> rsser: oq a garota fazer em copenhagen
<rsser> eles vão para a UDS
<peter> rsser: do q se trata ???
<rsser> peter, http://uds.ubuntu.com/community/
<peter> rsser: sera q o stallman vai ta la ???
<rsser> peter, não sei.
<peter> Ursinha: o stallman vai lá ???
<Ursinha> peter, que stallman hahahahaha
<rsser> Eu acho que mais estudantes deviam participar desses encontros.
<peter> peter: o "richard stallman"
<rsser> peter, olhe quem estará lá ==> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/tracks
<rsser> alguns temas que serão abordados:  Desenvolvimento de aplicativos,  Nuvem e servidor, Comunidade, Hardware, QA,  Segurança
<peter> rsser: eh ja era de se esperar q o stallman nao aparecesse
<rsser> peter, mas o stallman iria lá para falar sobre o quê?
<peter> Ursinha: o cara é simplesmente o "guru da programaçao" vc nao conhece ???
<peter> rsser: sei lá...haja vista q ele é o invetor do gnu !
<rsser> hummm... peter, a gente tem que tomar cuidado com certas coisas
<peter> rsser: ???
<Ursinha> peter, claro que eu conheço :) só acho que não tem a ver ele ir lá na uds
<BugsCrash> Boa Noite Pessoal. Alguem sabe congiurar o Ubuntu 12.04 para 3 monitores ( LapTop (hdmi + vga )
<rsser> espero que nessa uds eles possam discutir bastante sobre o suporte do hardware
<peter>  mas tudo bem, tomara q seja legalsinho hehe
<rsser> eh uma pena que a nvidia nem dê as caras por lá
<peter> *legalzinho
<rsser> mas com a intel já é um grande começo
<rsser> A Amd e Nvidia tinham que estar lá.
<nntp> hora boa pra queimar uma placa de rede onboard
<peter> rsser: a "amd" sim...mas a intel é muito marketinng, acho q tem mais a ver com o "tio bill e suas janelas"
<BugsCrash> Boa Noite Pessoal. Alguem sabe congiurar o Ubuntu 12.04 para 3 monitores ( LapTop (hdmi + vga )
<rsser> BugsCrash, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/multiple-monitors-in-ubuntu-341003/
<peter> rsser: cara, eu nao sakei muito bem...eles aqui sao desenvolvedores do ubuntu tbm ???
<rsser> pergunte-os. Eu não sei. Mas são colaboradores. Necessariamente, não é preciso ser programador/desenvolvedor.
<peter> eles sao represente da distro aqui no brasil, deve ser isso
<rsser> hum... desculpe-me, peter, mas em relação às pessoas, eu sou bem desligado. Agora, se você me perguntar sobre tec, eu estou antenado.
<peter> rsser: ue foi vc q me passoau o link...nem sabia q esse evento existia
<rsser> mas isso foi postado aqui, só rolei o log.
<rsser> Eu não me interesso por esses eventos. Porque, geralmente, as pessoas querem mais visibilidade do que realmente discutir alguma coisa. É raro desses encontros sair algo que vai transformar e melhorar alguma coisa. No fim, a mudança vem pelo esforço de estudantes.
<rsser> vide: Linus Tourvald.
<peter> rsser: tomara q o "tio bill" apareça lá né pra leva um lero com o pessoal hehe
<rsser> Ele se aposentou, cara. Ele não tem o que fazer lá.
<rsser> Quem tem que aparecer lá, peter, são fabricantes de hardware, estudantes, desenvolvedores e pessoas que contribuem pro mundo SL
<xGrind> Google
<rsser> boa, xGrind
<peter> rsser: é obvio né...vc nao entendeu a ironia
<rsser> ok, peter
<rsser> é que não curto esse tipo de coisa mesmo
<xGrind> ou então o Stallman ;D
<xGrind> kk
<peter> kkkkk
<rsser> isso leva ao extremismo esse tipo de sarcasmo
<peter> xGrind: o stallman nao, seria desperdicio mesmo, ele ia se quimar hehe
<xGrind> com certeza
<xGrind> Stallman é um cara da idade da pedra.
<peter> kkkkkkk
<xGrind> deve andar de carroça ainda
<peter> xGrind: o cara é o "CARA" pra todos os crackers do planeta !
<xGrind> o cara e' o CARA mesmo. um mito dos hackers
<xGrind> ja assistir Revolution OS?
<peter> claro, q aparece o alan cox e tal
<xGrind> viu o Stallman falando la dos computadores? q ele criou um esquema e mostrava a senha q o cara tinha acabado de criar, na tela? ;D
<peter> xGrind: nao cara, oq eu assiti foi o "the coide" ou algo assiim
<peter> *code
<xGrind> o codigo?
<xGrind> tenho tb ;D
<peter> yeah
<peter> xGrind: essa dai eu quero assistir tbm...sou um grande admirador do "stallman" acho o cara completamente solto e tal
<xGrind> tem no youtube
<xGrind> baixei de la :D
<peter> xGrind: underground o cara...o verdadeiro
<xGrind> peter, vc usa ubuntu?
<peter> xGrind: to experimentando ele, mas quero chegar no nivel maximo..."slackware'
<peter> xGrind: e vc ?
<xGrind> xubuntu. to aki com o 12.10
<xGrind> vi q esta' mais rapido
<nntp> tiagoscd, me ajuda num lance se puder... acabei de trocar uma placa de rede pq a onboard parou de responder, a placa de rede eh a mesma da que ficou funcionando uma via rhine,renomeei no udev pra eth0 pois ela entrou eth2 desativei na bios a queimada so qe agora ela nao sobe com o bot
<nntp> boot
<xGrind> devem ter melhorado o kernel, por causa dos jogos da Valve
<nntp> tiagoscd, e pra subir ela somente com o ifconfig o ifup nao vai
<peter> xGrind: tendi
<xGrind> peter chega de ficar compilando algum programa, ou tentar corrigir sempre vou usar kk
<peter> xGrind: indo para o lado cult da coisa...e aquele "blackbuntu" oq vc acha ?
<xGrind> nunca usei, mas é uma distro feita pra testar a segurança ne?
<peter> xGrind: exato
<nntp> bt parece melhor
<nntp> alguem me ajuda ae
<peter> nntp: sim, mas é foda pra mexer
<rsser> acho que esse programa vai ser melhor pra acessar o irc
<nntp> nada so tem q sacar
<nntp> duro eh na mao seca
<peter> xGrind: é foda pra mexer nele
<nntp> lah a tudo na mao mastigado cheio de ferrametas
<xGrind> peter nunca testei. eu baixei o clonezilla pra ver como é
<peter> xGrind: esse eu desconheço, do q se trata ?
<xGrind> fazer backup de alguma partição e criar uma imagem, igual o ghost
<novato_br> :-D
<peter> nntp: eu nao sei como usar os payloads, nunca da ceerto
<novato_br> eh com o pidiggin fica muito mais massa
<novato_br> apesar da interface do empathy ser bem melhor
<nntp> ah eu ja fiz uns brute forces ali pra testar
<xGrind> por ex. vc acabou de instalar um S.O. em uma maquina, e tem mais 10 pra instalar. vc simplesmente pega essa imagem, e transfere pra partiçao
<peter> xGrind: tem mil distro, eu acabo sempre confuso hehe
<nntp> negocio lah funfa sim
<xGrind> interface do empathy melhor onde? O.o
<xGrind> muito simples e nem da pra salvar mais emoticons
<peter> Ursinha: q dia vc vai girl pra o evento ?
<peter> tem um evento q acontesse em sp, so de geeks e tal...vc lembra o nome ?
<peter> os caras levam cada um, suas parafernalhas e montam no evento...e é cara o convite
<nntp> tiagoscd, problema resolvido aqui
<novato_br> nntp: você pode me ajudar a testar o envio de arquivo, quero ver se o pidiggin funciona?
<nntp> como assim ?
<novato_br> enviar te um arquivo texto
<novato_br> mas pode deixar, já vi que não funciona o recurso
<nntp> com tanto recurso de nuvens hoje em dia tu quer testar isso ?
<nntp> www.mediafire.com
<xGrind> usa msn-pecan com pidgin q fica melhor
<novato_br> ah, xGrind, msn?
<xGrind> eh
<novato_br> eu nem sei o que é mais isso há tanto tempo
<novato_br> Deve fazer uns 10 anos que não uso msn
<xGrind> oloko ;]
<novato_br> =-O
<peter> xGrind: saka só...esse tempos entrou um cara pedidno ajuda, q ele queria desistalar o ubuntu q veio no laptop dele pra instalar o 7 kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> credo kk
<oseas-mota> Boa noite!
<xGrind> eu nao ajudava
<peter> eu achei mo engraçado rs
<oseas-mota> Tem doido pra tudo!
<oseas-mota> Galera, eu estou com dificuldades para registrar um senha irc
<peter> ele dizia assim: "ja tentei de tudo pra tirar esse troço daqui, mas eu nao cosnigo" alguem ai pode me ajuda kkkkkkkkkk
<peter> cara, eu queria ter descoberto o irc antes, no uol as salas de computaçao nao tem ninguem
<oseas-mota> Verdade
<peter> e eu ainda quero um invite pra um canal de hackers
<oseas-mota> Ai, alguém pode me dar uma ajuda?
<oseas-mota> Estou tentando registrar um nickname, mas toda vez vem uma resposta dizendo que o meu email não existe!
<peter> oq rola...só tem eu aqui
<peter> mas vc ta colocando o email correto ?
<oseas-mota> sim
<oseas-mota> Já tentei com outro e também está dando erro!
<peter> oseas-mota: entao deve ser algum erro no server...espera ate amanha
<oseas-mota> Ok, vlw!
<oseas-mota> Vc é de onde?
<peter> sp
<oseas-mota> Legal, eu bahia!
<peter> legal...calor ai né rs
<oseas-mota> Agora até que não, mas durante o dia o bicho pega! kk
<peter> oseas-mota: tendi...saudaçoes
<oseas-mota> vlw!
<nntp> alguem em iptables ai ?
<nntp> raios raios duplos!!
<peter> kkkkk
<peter> nntp: posso ser sincero ?
<nntp> mm
<peter> eu nem sequer sei q aplicativo é esse hehe
<nntp> esse eh o melhor de todos so que ele eh foda dependendo do que voce quer fazer ele fica complicado
<oseas-mota> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<peter> nntp:  ele tipow tor ?
<nntp> nao ele eh um firewall
<peter> nntp: ah entao nao róla
<nntp> tor eh coisa pra criança
<peter> nntp: pq vc diz isso ?
<nntp> pq a maioria do conteudo que o tor eh usado pra ter acesso eh ilegal ou de pouca utilidade
<peter> nntp: descordo...o linux tem uma parceria forte com tor
<peter> nntp: mais me diga mais...o iptables deixa vc trasparendo ?
<nntp> isso ae o dia que acontecer vai ser por leis e nao por softwares que daqui um tempo chega o imperio e proibe o uso q nem fazem com ed2k com rapidshare etc
<nntp> nao o iptabels fas o trafego ir onde voce quer q ele vah
<nntp> so que o meu nao ta indo kk
<peter> qual o proposito dele, apenas fechar as portas ?
<nntp> ele usa regras pra abrir fechar ignorar etc
<nntp> deixar a rede segura esse eh o proposito
<peter> sakei...eu quero configurar o tor com privox, mas nao sei
<nntp> e voce peter  ta brincando de tor pra q ?
<peter> cara, eu curto foruns hacker, eu nao sou user avançado
<peter> nntp:  qual distro vc usa ?
<nntp> cara instalei um linux aqui tem 2 semanas os 2 ubuntus um 12.10 e o outro 12.4
<peter> nntp: eu tenho o 12.04 tbm
<peter> nntp: vou dormir q amanha vou com comprar, mais memoria
<nntp> ok boa noite peter
<peter> vlw
<nntp> eu vou mexer no meu firewall ateh ele abrir uma coisa que eu quero
<xispirito_off> dia
<Guest90177> ¬¬
<Matheus_Cavalho> Bom dia a todos...=D
<xispirito`> dia
<Matheus_Cavalho> xisprito zoião
<Matheus_Cavalho> sussa?
<xispirito`> aha
<xispirito`> Matheus_Cavalho: viajando aqui, fabricando barrinhas o.0
<xispirito`> puro ócio http://imagebin.org/233433
<Matheus_Cavalho> xispirito`, e eu aqui só comendo
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<xispirito`> é .. sábado de manhã não se produz nada
<Matheus_Cavalho> hoje eu to sussa demais
<Matheus_Cavalho> felipealmeida, buenas
<Matheus_Cavalho> xispirito`, tu ta usando o IRC pelo que?
<Matheus_Cavalho> terminal?
<xispirito`> sim, terminal com emacs
<Matheus_Cavalho> gostei
<felipealmeida> eu uso irc no emacs no X mesmo
<Matheus_Cavalho> depois vou mexer nisso
<xispirito`> é legal, nem todos gostam de ícones saltitantes
<xispirito`> ou sautitantes ..
<xispirito`> não, é saltitante
<Matheus_Cavalho> assim que eu fizer um overclock no meu processador pessoal (cérebro) assim que ele estiver funcionando sem leg
<Matheus_Cavalho> mas tche...tu ta usando debian ai?
<felipealmeida> sem pernas?
<xispirito`> felipealmeida: eu também estou no X, só que o X é só para facilitar a cida de usar terminal o.0
<xispirito`> Matheus_Cavalho: sim
<xispirito`> #vida
<felipealmeida> eu uso emacs, então pra mim o terminal é o próprio emacs :P
<xispirito`> também dá, mas uso tmux, e as vezes mais de um emacs
<xispirito`> além de que o XTerm é insuperável
<felipealmeida> prefiro terminal no emacs :P
<felipealmeida> M-x ansi-term
<xispirito`> eu tenho que arrumar uma camisa do XTerm o.0
<felipealmeida> mas geralmente uso M-x shell mesmo
<felipealmeida> raramente preciso de terminal mesmo, geralmente só um shell tá bom
<Matheus_Cavalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Matheus_Cavalho> xispirito`, essa eu tbm quero
<xispirito`> sim, seria demais
<Matheus_Cavalho> cara...trabalhar com Emacs é ótimo...antigo...mas é muiiito bom
<novato_br1> eu toh impressionado com a World Perfect. Já tentei baixar 5 vezes a atualização gigantesca do jogo BlackLight Retribuition
<novato_br1> Vive caindo a conexão com eles
<novato_br1> O problema é que o patch é imenso.
<xispirito`> o emacs foi pensado para produção
<novato_br1> deve ter 2GB  ou 3GB
<felipealmeida> o desenvolvimento do emacs está bem forte ultimamente
<xispirito`> não é muito fácil ou bonito, mas é a produção na sua melhor forma
<Matheus_Cavalho> xispirito`, sim...com certeza
<felipealmeida> estou esperando sair threads para o emacs para poder usar o Gnus
<xispirito`> eu estes tempos matei a curiosidade e experimentei o XEmacs .. me senti fora dágua
<felipealmeida> pois é, o xemacs parece ter sido bom pra puxar o emacs
<novato_br1> felipealmeida: o que threads?
<felipealmeida> mas hoje em dia o emacs está melhor
<sistematico> Não concordo, detesto emacs.
<sistematico> :\
<felipealmeida> novato_br1: execução concorrente
<Matheus_Cavalho> cara...eu não fiz isso....QUE DROOOOOOOOOOOOGAAAAAAAAAAAa
<xispirito`> sistematico: mas não é por preconceito aos Gnu's?
<felipealmeida> não entendo como alguém pode odiar o emacs
<Matheus_Cavalho> botei um troço baixar aqui e baixo um cd de um tal de Zé Ricardo e Thiago ¬¬
<xispirito`> Matheus_Cavalho: que isso aehahauh
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> xispirito`: Por ter uma interface depravada e atalhos doentes.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<Matheus_Cavalho> cara...nem me fale...na real fui abri o arquivo aqui e tava cheio de MP3...eu olhei...que porcaria é essa
<xispirito`> bem, eu discordo
<Matheus_Cavalho> ¬¬
<xispirito`> acho que os atalhos é que são o atrativo principal
<felipealmeida> atalhos doentes até entendo, interface deprava nem sei o que significa. Mas odiar por ter atalhos diferentes?
<felipealmeida> xispirito`: com certeza
<sistematico> xispirito`: Todos seguem um padrão, screen, tmux, vi, vim.
<felipealmeida> demoram pra pegar as vezes, mas é o que faz toda diferença em termos de produtividade
<xispirito`> tmux segue padrão emacs, screen nem se fala =D
<sistematico> xispirito`: Use o emacs fora do Linux e saberá o que eu estou falando.
<felipealmeida> bash tb
<xispirito`> só mudam para não conflitar com o emacs
<felipealmeida> eu uso emacs no windows
<felipealmeida> acho bem mais estranho o método "dois modos" do vim
<sistematico> felipealmeida: Esse OS eu não conheço.
<felipealmeida> mas, até entendo
<novato_br1> eu gostaria de perguntar para Vossa Excelência sistematico. Tenho a impressão de que esse cara sabe mais do que aparente saber. hehehe!
<sistematico> novato_br1: Sei nada.
<felipealmeida> sistematico: é certamente o OS mais alien para um programa como o emacs
<felipealmeida> e funciona bem
<novato_br1> sem querer pegar no vosso pé, sistematico
<felipealmeida> o emacs no windows
<xispirito`> o Windows não pode ter vindo desta terra, praticamente todo OS do planeta segue os Unices, menos ele e alguns projetos bem pequenos
<sistematico> felipealmeida: Tudo funciona bem no Windows, porque acha que ele é o primeiro?
<felipealmeida> sistematico: hehehe, não é a experiencia que eu tenho com o windows
<Matheus_Cavalho> iaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu lol
<novato_br1> sistematico: mandei pelo pvt, porque é assunto off
<felipealmeida> pensando bem, não é a experiencia que tenho com computação :P
<xispirito`> sistematico: quanto a fora do Linux, OpenBSD conta?
<Matheus_Cavalho> novato_br1, chamo nóis di burro =|
<Matheus_Cavalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito`> se eu não fosse burro, não precisava estudar tanto =(
<felipealmeida> hehehe, existe alguém inteligente que não estuda?
<Matheus_Cavalho> eu to sem freio...eu to sem freio...onde tem farra eu to no meio...mulherada dando em cima...que eu ja to perdendo o freio
<novato_br1> hã, Matheus_Cavalho, deixe de brincadeira
<Matheus_Cavalho> novato_br1, velho...não leva a mal...so assim mesmo
<Matheus_Cavalho> novato_br1, gosto de brinca e dar risada...mas se precisar de qualquer coisa...
<Matheus_Cavalho> novato_br1, pergunta pra qualquer um ai menos pra mim...pq to aqui só pra enche o saco mesmo....kkkkkkk
<novato_br1> A forma como o sistematico se comporta deu-me a impressão dele ser muito mais capaz, eu não tive a intenção de dizer isso ou aquilo.
<novato_br1> é, Matheus_Cavalho, mas brincadeiras como essas dividem pessoas.
<novato_br1> be  careful
<xispirito`> novato_br1: ele não é burro, só é joselito
<Matheus_Cavalho> novato_br1, pessoal aqui me conhece cara...não esquenta
<Matheus_Cavalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito`> vem com umas brincadeira que ninguém acha legal, dá vontade de explodir a cara dele a soco
<felipealmeida> lol
<novato_br1> mas pense sob essa perspectiva, os mais antigos te conhece, mas um novato pode entrar aqui, seguindo seu exemplo, tentar ser brincalhão e ofender pessoas.
<Matheus_Cavalho> xispirito`, =( achei que tu me amava =(
<Matheus_Cavalho> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<Matheus_Cavalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito`> Matheus_Cavalho: não era de ti que eu falava =D
<xispirito`> lol
<Matheus_Cavalho> uhauhauhauhauhahua
<Matheus_Cavalho> novato_br1, ta bom cara...desculpa =( =( =( amigo, ta!? =D
<novato_br1> Viver em sociedade é sempre seguir etiquetas, é inevitável.
<novato_br1> não me ofendi, Matheus_Cavalho
<novato_br1> Só estou tentando te prevenir de males futuros.
<Matheus_Cavalho> I deserve...kkkkkkkkk
<novato_br1> ok
<novato_br1> sistematico: vou ver alguma coisa nessas férias sobre aquele assunto.
<Matheus_Cavalho> tiagoscd, ué...achei que ja tava viajando
<Matheus_Cavalho> tiagoscd, buenas cumpadre
<xispirito`> esta hora da manhã?
<xispirito`> tudo bem que sábado ..
<sistematico> novato_br1: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/
<Matheus_Cavalho> xispirito`, é que ele vai pros estrangeiro
<xispirito`> aaaa
<novato_br1> thks, sistematico
<xispirito`> novato_br1: vai encarar fabricar uma distro é?
<felipealmeida> já fiz esse lfs uma vez, é um trabalho do cão
<Matheus_Cavalho> sim...
<sistematico> http://ironhide.zapto.org/img/screenshots/openbox/openbox-271012-09%3A03%3A05.png
<felipealmeida> e o resultado final mto parecido com um slackware
<xispirito`> é, meu fetiche com mazoquismo já passou
<tiagoscd> Matheus_Cavalho: buenas :)
<Matheus_Cavalho> óia...dessa forma vou largar facul, vou largar trabalho, vou largar minha vida social e vou virar hippie
<tiagoscd> só saio de Curitiba as 17:11 o/
<xispirito`> é uma pena que OpenBox não tenha tiling
<Matheus_Cavalho> tiagoscd, opa...^^ mas boa viagem la cara e tudo de bom pra vcs la...e voltem com novidades do left 4 dead pra nós =D
<felipealmeida> hmm, jogos no linux. Isso seria maneiro mesmo
<sistematico> Dou um brinde pra quem conseguir configurar o Nginx + userdir + PHP.
<sistematico> o trocinho chato..
<xispirito`> maneiro vai ser a hora que estes games closed source apareçerem com sua enchurrada de cracks e trojan horses
<xispirito`> vai ser bem doido
<felipealmeida> já não é assim?
<felipealmeida> só não roda no Linux
<xispirito`> em Linux ainda não
<felipealmeida> hehehe
<felipealmeida> queria Diablo 3 no linux
<Matheus_Cavalho> diablo 3 roda
<Matheus_Cavalho> eu tenho ele aqui
<felipealmeida> nativo no Linux né
<felipealmeida> wine é muito trabalho
<Matheus_Cavalho> fato
<felipealmeida> e com placa de video intel, qq overhead é muito overhead
<sistematico> xispirito`: Uso o OpenBox justamente porque ele não é tiling.
<Matheus_Cavalho> cara...wine é a ultima ferramenta que eu uso
<novato_br> credo, só estou caindo
<xispirito`> sistematico: ah não, eu não vivo mais sem tiling
<sistematico> xispirito`: Qual que é graça de não poder mover as janelas?
<novato_br> pidiggin não está legal.
<sistematico> credo
<xispirito`> ao contrário, eu posso move-las, sem tirar as mãos do teclado
<novato_br> sistematico: não está usando utf8?
<felipealmeida> xispirito`: isso parece interessante
<felipealmeida> até pq mouse no notebook é chato. Quanto mais teclado melhor
<xispirito`> felipealmeida: de uma olhada no xmonad, é massa
<felipealmeida> xmonad é um em haskell?
<xispirito`> "de uma olhada" .. nossa, a língua portuguesa precisa de uma revisão
<felipealmeida> ou to viajando?
<xispirito`> felipealmeida: sim, haskell
<sistematico> xispirito`: Eu movo qualquer coisa sem o mouse aqui.
<xispirito`> sistematico: mas tem que apertar vinte vezes as flechas, além de que por lado a lado é quase impossível
<felipealmeida> eu to usando o e17
<novato_br> xispirito`:  ?
<novato_br> O que você quis dizer?
<felipealmeida> lol, mover janelas assim é trash demais
<sistematico> xispirito`: Não.
<xispirito`> não?
<sistematico> xispirito`: Não.
<xispirito`> ponha duas lado a lado, simetricamente que quero ver, em menos de um minuto =D
<sistematico> xispirito`: Ele põe sozinho.
<xispirito`> então ele é tiling o.0
<sistematico> Não.
<xispirito`> maximizadas e do mesmo tamanho ocupando a tela toda?
<novato_br> troque seu mouse pela key-glove-mouse. Nissei americano desenvolveu tal dispositivo.
<xispirito`> http://imagebin.org/233445
<xispirito`> o.0
<sistematico> xispirito`: Não, só se clicar no quadradinho né.
<xispirito`> sistematico: mas dae uma sobrepõe a outra
<xispirito`> tem que ficarem maximizadas lado a lado
<sistematico> xispirito`: Não.
<xispirito`> acho que você não me entendeu ou está fazendo que não
<xispirito`> ( o que não me surpreenderia )
<xispirito`> sistematico: http://imagebin.org/233446
<sistematico> xispirito`: Eu sei o que é tiling.
<sistematico> xispirito`: Eu preciso realmente colar o link aqui?
<sistematico> eheh
<xispirito`> como assim?
<sistematico> xispirito`: Certeza?
<xispirito`> sistematico: se você me contar do que se trata, dou meu pareçer
<rootpt> da' para instalar bem steam ?
<novato_br> ai, xispirito`, 491MB?
<xispirito`> browser =D
<sistematico> xispirito`: http://www.bluetile.org/ https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PyTyle
<xispirito`> sistematico: legal, não conheçia
<sistematico> xispirito`: Se quiser tiling no OpenBox é só inicializar o pytyle.
<xispirito`> é bom saber, mais uma opção
<sistematico> xispirito`: Alem do que ele tem uma espécie de tiling embutida.
<sistematico> Não é bem tiling, ele dá o nome de smart placement.
<xispirito`> na época em que usava não havia, faz um tempo já .. ou pelo menos não dizia nada na man page
<sistematico> Ele usa a área que está sobrando quando tu abre um novo aplicativo.
<sistematico> Se você definir assim no rc.xml.
<xispirito`> eu até hoje guardei meu script de esconder/mostrar barra em OpenBox =D
<tiagoscd> Matheus_Cavalho: obrigado o/
<sistematico> A vantagem do OpenBox e dos Gerenciadores compatíveis com EWMH, é que você pode trabalhar de todo modo.
<sistematico> IMHO.
<xispirito`> sim sim, segue freedesktop
<sistematico> Nem sempre.
<Matheus_Cavalho> tiagoscd, ^^
<xispirito`> estes tempo dei uma olhada em qtile
<xispirito`> mas não me agradou muito
<xispirito`> credo .. tem que definir outra palavra para o ato de olhar, dar uma olhada é ridículo
<xispirito`> MarconM: bom dia biba
<MarconM> e ae
<MarconM> xispirito`: ta tendo deixar uma distro la hein
<MarconM> tenso
<MarconM> nao sei o que instalado
<MarconM> la
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> ferrou minha instal do win
<xispirito`> MarconM: eu instalaria Debian Wheezy =D
<nntp> hal
<nntp> bom dia ae
<xispirito`> dia nntp
<Matheus_Cavalho> nntp, buenas
<Matheus_Cavalho> MarconM, instalar ruindous pq?
<nntp> acabar de acordar aqui e venho pra dar um salve geral! to apanhando do iptables auehuaae sabadao de iptabels
<nntp> to frito!
<xispirito`> nntp: irrá
<nntp> vo tomar cafe e volto
<nntp> tava sonhando com iptables
<nntp> irra! hurraQ
<xispirito`> nntp: ainda estou a construir minha ferramenta de controle, quando ficar pronta posso lhe fornecer uma solução
<xispirito`> mesmo que insistam que não fui eu que fiz \o/
<xispirito`> irráá
<nntp> vai custar quantos bitcoins ?
<nntp> lol
<xispirito`> cinco mil
<nntp> deixa eu tomar cafe...que ae vou desistir do iptables e vou atraz dos bitcoins
<nntp> lol
 * nntp foi tomar coffee
<sistematico> /away [motivo]
<sistematico> Poucos aqui usam o away de forma correta.
<MarconM> Matheus_Cavalho: preciso do windows ... programas de contabilidade illustrator corel draw
<tiagoscd> sistematico: tem muitos que esquecem de setar o away :P
<Matheus_Cavalho> eu nem uso...quando estou ausente eu saio =|
<MarconM> isso nao tem paralinux
<xispirito`> meu cliente não detecta away o.0
<sistematico> No Xchat CTRL+SHIFT+A
<sistematico> No Xchat CTRL+ALT+A
<tiagoscd> xispirito`: tá usando qual cliente?
<xispirito`> erc
<sistematico> xispirito`: Os que prestam detectam.
<sistematico> xispirito`: Weechat, irssi, Xchat, Smuxi, Pidgin.
<xispirito`> ah, mas eu gosto desde daqui
<tiagoscd> uehauehauehauehu
<tiagoscd> quanta camaradagem sistematico o/
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Num é?
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Meu mal é ser sincero.
<tiagoscd> :P
<xispirito`> sistematico: ser sincero é bom, só não pode julgar pessoas sem fundamento
<sistematico> xispirito`: Num to julgando ninguem, falei que cliente que presta detecta quem tá away.
<xispirito`> sim sim, não foi exatamente a este episódio que me referi
<sistematico> xispirito`: Afinal tu vai abrir um PVT ou mandar uma MSG no canal e não sabe se o cara tá lá?
<tiagoscd> não briguem crianças
<tiagoscd> :P
<xispirito`> todo mundo tem direito de achar que X presta e Y não, assim como ao contrário
<sistematico> xispirito`: Essa é a minha opinião.
<xispirito`> sim, nada contra
<Matheus_Cavalho> AFFFFFFFFFFF QUÉDA DE LUZ ¬¬
<nntp> alou meu povo
<nntp> alguem usa gvt com ipfixo aqui ??
<Matheus_Cavalho> eu não
<Matheus_Cavalho> nntp, mas precisa de alguma coisa?
<nntp> Matheus_Cavalho, eu tenho que estudar postrouting e prerouting pq isso ta me matando outra coisa eu quero saber se da pra afazer servidor de dns com ipfixo da gvt se faz reverso e tlas
<nntp> tals
<xispirito`> nntp: pareçe simples mas você desemburacou estudo para um mês =D
<nntp> xispirito`, to sabendo
<Matheus_Cavalho> reboot
<nntp> xispirito`, c pira q ontem de madrugada minha placa de rede queimou ?
<xispirito`> nossa
<xispirito`> pouco azar
<nntp> xispirito`, era a onboard eu ja tinha tido problema com ela anstes por isso a maquina tinha uma offboard nela ja ligada... a sorte que eu tinha outra via rhine aqui na bancada
<nntp> a Ursinha hoje ta brincando de script ?
<xispirito`> eu comprei uma ovislik gigabit, é boa a desgraçada
<nntp> lol
<Ursinha> nntp, meu znc tá locão :P
<nntp> eu uso aquelas via rhine das antigas
<xispirito`> nntp: eu estava procurando placas de rede, dai vi esta e na embalagem escrita "For Unix"
<xispirito`> não resisti
<nntp> Ursinha, qq eh znc ?
<nntp> xispirito`, tudo que nao tiver escrito for windwos eh for unix
<xispirito`> nntp: e funciona em tudo a contento, de Linux a NetBSD
<nntp> lol
<nntp> to quase pedindo meu ip fixo ta coçando
<Ursinha> nntp, é um irc proxy
<nntp> Ursinha, deve ser bom pra quem faz muito dcc
<xispirito`> o bom é que ser pau na interface/cliente, ele não cai
<xispirito`> é meio tmux dos irc
<Ursinha> nntp, na verdade é pq eu uso irc pra trabalhar, então é bom que quando eu não estou online ou estou viajando e tal ele continua logado
<Ursinha> ai qdo eu entro eu leio o que aconteceu enquanto estava fora
<Ursinha> é muito bom
<xispirito`> 10d 16h 10m, quero superar a marce da 30d em desk
<nntp> mmmm saquei entao ele trabalha como um ghost user
<xispirito`> é só não cair a energia
<nntp> o meu aqui meu iptables me derruba de 10 em 10 min quando eu to mexendo lol
<xispirito`> auhehauaeuh
<xispirito`> quando vou mexer em firewall eu desconecto, porque não há condições
<nntp> xispirito`, eu mexendo no fira ontem e o peter querendo me invadir..
<nntp> peter eh hacker
<xispirito`> imagino -.-
<nntp> xispirito`, quer dizer metido a hacker
<nntp> xispirito`, o papo a soh de tor pra cima aqui
<xispirito`> hacker é o inventor do tcp/ip, do emacs ... ele é outra coisa
<nntp> xispirito`, eu falei pra eles pra que eles brincavam de tor ?
<tiagoscd> e ao que tudo indica
<nntp> xispirito`, os meninos ficam nos forums da undernet achando que vao aprender alguma coisa
<tiagoscd> teremos Steam Beta para Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> na UDS o/
<nntp> tiagoscd, nesni /;
<nntp> tiagoscd, arruma uma pra mim
<xispirito`> nntp: na verdade nenhum dos profissionais posta algo lá
<nntp> tiagoscd, tenho 2 steams
<nntp> xispirito`, eu sei
<nntp> xispirito`, aquilo eh coisa de menino e malfeitores
<tiagoscd> nntp: vamos ver como vai ser lá :)
<nntp> xispirito`, falei pra ele ontem ele ficou bravo
<xispirito`> se este pessoal cai no mundo da espionagem de verdade, morre na primeira
<nntp> xispirito`, kkkk os caras nao em nem ideia do que eh ser bandido de verdade
<xispirito`> eu nem digo ser bandido, porque chega a um nível que os que são pagos para prender tem interesse
<xispirito`> dai as leis distorcem
<Matheus_Cavalho> ai ai ai...
<nntp> fala Matheuzinho
<nntp> xispirito`,
<nntp> xispirito`, isso aqui eh eh ferramenta de hacker oh http://www.mob.net/~ted/tools/index.html
<xispirito`> aha, tudo Unix
<nntp> vamo testar o relay da policia federal ver se eles arrumaram
<xispirito`> isto me lembra a época dos anonymous remailers
<xispirito`> nntp: não esqueça que existe uma parada chamada honeypot
<nntp> lol
<nntp> to testando somente um relay de email
<xispirito`> sim, mas óbviamete isto só serve para enviar spam e emails anonimos =D
<nntp> ou um fake da dpf
<xispirito`> ahah
<nntp> delega nntp departamento de narcoticos da dpf para xispirito
<nntp> eu fiz isso uma vez
<xispirito`> lol
<nntp> os servidores da dpf eram tudo abertos
<nntp> lol
<nntp> mandei email pros meus amigos usuarios todos
<nntp> eles piraram kkk
<nntp> e a dpf nao bateu aqui na minha porta
<xispirito`> desde de que você não faça usando seu ip de casa, eles raramente se darão ao trabalho de procurar
<xispirito`> iso, se por milagre tiver alguém que veja o que você fez
<xispirito`> "portuqe ler logs é muito chato"
<nntp> eu fiz usando ip fixo da embratel de um enlace da empresa que eu trabalhava
<nntp> bloco de ip 32 ips
<nntp> eu nao tenho nem 1
<xispirito`> hoje em dia a vdete é o tor
<xispirito`> #vedete
<nntp> ridiculo
<nntp> Ursinha, http://www.mob.net/~ted/evilwomen.jpg
<MateusLN> alguem está tendo problema com o indicador do skype no 12.10 ?
<MateusLN> clear
<tiagoscd> valeu povo,
<tiagoscd> até mais :)
<nntp_> opa
<nntp_> cya
<tiagoscd> abraços a todos
<tiagoscd> até breve
<tiagoscd> fui
<alexandresenna> buenos dias pessoal
<alexandresenna> estou tendo problemas com 12.10, já queimei 3 DVD's já joguei no Pendrive e ele não instala nem com macumba
<alexandresenna> não existe uma forma de atualizar via terminal não?
<nntp> alguem com conhecimento avançado iptables pra me dar um help ?
<ThiagoCMC> alexandresenna, via terminal o comando e': do-release-upgrade
<ThiagoCMC> nntp, logo mais te ajudo com o iptables!
<ThiagoCMC> Vou almocar...
<nntp> ThiagoCMC, obrigado to la no #netfilter jah pedindo ajuda pros gringos mas acho que eles nao tao muito afim nao q o problema eh grande daeuhaeuhae
<ThiagoCMC> :P
<nntp> gringo burro
<alexandresenna> olha eu denovo
<alexandresenna> descobri como fazer o upgrade do sistema via Upgrade manager
<xispirito> já estava a dez dias sem reboot, eis que a gata sobe na bancada e tropessa no cabo sata de um dos hd's ¬¬
<c4ds> lol
<alexandresenna> gatos, os melhores amigos do PC...
<nntp> credo ainda bem que nao foi coisa pior xispirito
<nntp> nossa vou acabar com a gvt agora
<nntp> sem bridge nada feito
<xispirito> é .. porque está tudo fora de qualquer tipo de case
<alexandresenna> como assim sem bridge?
<xispirito> ↑↑↓↓←→←→AB
<xispirito> Fatality
<nntp> gct
<nntp> gvt
<nntp> gvt nao me deixa fazer bridge do modem deles
<nntp> to puto
<xispirito> tem senha?
<alexandresenna> faça assim mesmo uai
<nntp> eu nao consigo ter liberdade
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuu
<nntp> faça assim mesmo como alexandresenna  ?
<nntp> o modem eh bloqueado a opçao
<xispirito> nntp: tem ou não tem senha?
<nntp> eu nao posso trovar o modem
<sistematico> nntp: O que quer fazer?
<alexandresenna> procura na net como configurar seu modem e faz
<nntp> trocar o modem pq ele eh ligado na tv se modem sem tv
<alexandresenna> a senha e login serão os mesmo
<nntp> meu modem nao faz
<alexandresenna> a tá então assim não vai funcionar
<nntp> so se voce pagar ip fixo pra eles
<nntp> eles liberam o bridge
<alexandresenna> tem que ser um separado
<nntp> o firmware eh deles
<sistematico> nntp: O que quer fazer?
<nntp> eu tenho senha e login
<nntp> eu quero morrer
<alexandresenna> mas pq vc quer bridge?
<sistematico> ah! ok.
<xispirito> arráá http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/br/library/j-ft3/index.html
<nntp> <rob0> Sounds like the ISP has quite a racket going.
<nntp> --> smica (~smica@catv-80-98-26-253.catv.broadband.hu) has joined #Netfilter
<nntp> <rob0> (and sorry, that is an idiom, but I can't think of a good description ... "ripoff"?)
<nntp> <nntp> ya i need freedom only that
<nntp> olha ae a resposta do americano
<xispirito> nntp: e não dá para colocar outro firmware?
<nntp> meu isp eh fraudulento
<nntp> nao
<nntp> tem um cara que fala que poe no mercado livre
<xispirito> deve dar sim =D
<alexandresenna> kra isso é arriscado
<nntp> mas eh pago e custa caro e nao sei se vai funcionar e posso perder garantia do serviço etc
<nntp> quebra de contrato
<xispirito> nntp: não se ninguém souber
<nntp> nao tem
<alexandresenna> se o aparelho da gvt funcionar a TV sem a internet é sussa
<alexandresenna> é só comprar um modem
<nntp> procura ae
<nntp> sagemcom f@st 2764 gv
<alexandresenna> se não funcionar ferrou
<nntp> nao funfa a tv sem a internet
<alexandresenna> soube que esse aparelho da gvt trabalha com cache para a tv
<nntp> eu tenho ateh outro modem aqui q pega vdsl
<nntp> zero
<nntp> um comtrend
<xispirito> primeiro link do google: http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/sagemcom-hackeando/1238038/
<alexandresenna> e se vc jogar uma extensão na sua linha
<nntp> le ae que nao funciona
<nntp> extensao e ?
<nntp> ele nao vai autenticar 2x
<xispirito> http://www.tripleoxygen.net/wp/2012/08/sagemcom-modem-fst-2764-gv-power-box-gvt-hacking-1/
<alexandresenna> putz, aê tá ficando difícil
<alexandresenna> se tirar a net do modem a TV não Funfa
<nntp> nao
<nntp> vai funfar 24h
<nntp> dae ela para
<nntp> lol
<nntp> ou se desligar o decoder ela para tmb
<alexandresenna> é a tv trabalha com Cache
<nntp> gvt eh isso
<xispirito> então de tempo em tempo tem pacote de verificação?
<xispirito> interessante
<nntp> tem
<nntp> 24 em 24 eles mudam o firmware do modem
<xispirito> tcpdump, loga este pacote, interprete como funciona, depois escreve uma app que forje \o/
<nntp> acho que deve atualizar a lista de canais e as senhas do satelite
<nntp> da codificaçao
<alexandresenna> deve ter sido a unica forma de não usarmos desbloqueio
<xispirito> poderia ter um micro antes do router, que pegasse o firmware, interpretasse, e então desse a resposta que eles desejam ouvir
 * xispirito é imaginativo
<nntp> agora se eu pagar pra eles 50 por mes por um ip fixo parece que eles liberam um firmware com bridge do mesmo modem
<nntp> foda cara
<xispirito> provávelmente vai ter que calcular alguma espécie de hash e entregar a resposta juntamente com a versão
<nntp> nao dah xispirito pq eh tudo via mac address
<alexandresenna> putz!
<xispirito> nntp: dá para forjar
<nntp> tudo tem serial
<alexandresenna> clonando o MAC?
<nntp> ta foda
<sistematico> Dá pra hackiar a gvt, virar o satelite e fornecer internet gratuita pro Brasil inteiro tambem.
<xispirito> o que eu posso dizer é que sempre há um meio
<xispirito> tudo vai depender de quanto você quer investir
<nntp> meu iptables nao funfa por isso
<nntp> se for pra investir eu pago 50 mes lah eles liberam um ipfixo e o bridge
<Spiga> para com isso
<xispirito> nntp: quanto a iptables, dai acho que você está viajando =D
<Spiga> vamo pagar as coisas certo... viver no submundo nao leva nada.
<xispirito> Spiga: vamos, pagar tudo o que pedem, marionete forever
<nntp> spiga trabalha na gvt
<nntp> cara meu iptables nao funciona
<xispirito> eu chuto: sintaxe ou lógica incorreta
<sistematico> nntp: Quando eu tive GVT num bloquiava nada, nem a porta 80.
<Spiga> xispirito: rapaz... brasil e um pais livre nao exite isso nao]
<Spiga> preço justo.
<nntp> pais livre
<xispirito> Spiga: anda tomando lexotan né?
<nntp> pq entao eles nao me liberam meu bridge
<nntp> pq eu nao posso mudar o ip do meu modem ?
<nntp> q porra de libre eh essa ?
<xispirito> nntp: você não pode mudar o ip do seu modem, senão você fica sem conexão \o/
<nntp> so pagando eu posso mudar meu ip  do modem ?
<xispirito> você está trocando certos conceitos
<Spiga> nntp: isso para usuario nao ficar fotricando e fazer merda
<xispirito> Spiga: em qual setor da GVT você trabalha?
<Spiga> e depois ligar no suporte.. com cara de cachorro abandonado.. ""uuuuu minha net nao ta funcionando
<Spiga> xispirito: trabalho GVT nao ....]
<Spiga> nem tem isso aki em 3 lagoas
<nntp> a minha net q nao ta funcionando
<nntp> pq eles nao deixa eu mudar meu ip
<Spiga> trabalho na metalfrio... empresa de freezer
<nntp> boa ideia spiga vou ligar lah e reclamar falar que a minha net nao ta funcionando
<xispirito> sei como é .. tem pessoas que gostam de "fazer tudo direitinho"
<nntp> pq eu tento mudar o ip do modem e nao muda
<xispirito> nntp: isto que você está dizendo não vai ocorrer
<nntp> lol
<xispirito> é um ip do tipo 192.xxx?
<Spiga> nntp: dica... vc paga caro na net... liga la e fode a vida deles
<Spiga> eles sao pagos para te atender.
<Spiga> simples
<nntp> 192.168.25 <<< numero da gvt
<xispirito> nntp: é um ip interno
<nntp> 192.168.25 .1 <<< numero da gvt
<Spiga> fica esquentando cabeça a toa.
<xispirito> se você mudar, fica sem conexão
<nntp> nao muda
<nntp> bloquedo
<nntp> travado
<xispirito> mas claro, nem deve
<nntp> nao tem como mudar
<sistematico> Pra que mudar?
<alexandresenna> esse ip é fixo?
<nntp> imagina se toda sua rede fosse em 192.168.0.1
<Spiga> mano, GVT nao exite IP dinamico, igual OI entre outras...
<nntp> e voce instala a gvt
<Spiga> GVT e uma rede cidade
<nntp> spiga cala a boca
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Esse IP é interno.
<nntp> esse eh o ip do gatway isso
<nntp> ele eh fixo
<nntp> voce nao pode mudar
<nntp> se voce tiver susas confs em outra faixa
<nntp> se vira voce com sua rede
<nntp> vai mudar tudo na tua rede
<nntp> pq no modem deles vc nao pode mudar
<nntp> e nao faz bridge
<sistematico> nntp: Eu uso duas redes aqui: 192.168.0.x e 192.168.1.x e tudo funciona normal.
<nntp> se voce por um modem gvt ai
<Spiga> sistematico: 192. e IP de rede interno nao tem nada ver com externo
<nntp> voce vai ter que mudar tudo
<nntp> pq o gatway eh travado no 192.168.25
<sistematico> Spiga: Sim, mas qual o problema?
<Spiga> intao nao intendi ainda.
<sistematico> Spiga: Somos dois.
<Spiga> os caras querem mudar o gateway coisa determinada pela empresa
<sistematico> nntp: Esse número tambem não da pra mudar na NET, isso é padrão.
<sistematico> nntp: Normal.
<Spiga> lol....
<nntp> muda sim
<Spiga> huauhauhai
<sistematico> Só que a NET não usa essa faixa.
<nntp> eu tinha net aqui
<Spiga> cara
<sistematico> nntp: Mas pra que mudar?
<Spiga> gateway da GVT e fixo.
<nntp> mas o problema nem eh o ip do modem eh o bridge
<alexandresenna> como incluimos a NET nessa conversa?
<nntp> meu problema nao eh o ip do gatway eh o modem nao fazer bridge so isso
<Spiga> so para atualizar... GVT no brasil todo... a internet e redireciona para SP por isso GATEWAY UNICO.
<Spiga> ja NET tem varios server espalhados que faz espelhamento.
<Spiga> por isso gateways diferentes
<nntp> ai ai
<Spiga> intao nao da para mudar o gateway da GVT se nao vc fica sem net
<sistematico> Spiga: Esse IP é interno.
<nntp> deixa eu ligar pra gvt que eu escuto coisa melhor que aqui
<Spiga> o cara nao sabe explicar e fica querendo! lol
<sistematico> Spiga: É antes de sair do modem e ir pra operadora.
<Spiga> ele quer saber de rede interna ou externa?
<licensed> o ubuntu 12 vem com postgresql 9.1, porem instalei o 8.3 também. como faço pra mudar o padrão pro 8.3? tentei desinstalar o 9.1 mas o 8.3 nao funciona
<sistematico> Spiga: Sei lá, ele não quer explicar o que quer!
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<Spiga> ele e loco
<Spiga> uma hora ele fala de gateway GVT depois gateway interno.
<Spiga> ta uma loucura.
<nntp> voteban spiga
<Spiga> lol
<sistematico> nntp: Aqui num é Counter-Strike não! huhuhuhhuhu
<sistematico> Num tem !voteban
<sistematico> hahahahahhahaa
<Spiga> huahahhau
<sistematico> licensed: dpkg-reconfigure?
<Spiga> cara juro se vc explicar correto o que vc quer saber eu te ajudo
<licensed> sistematico, sei la, tentei de tudo la.. pq quando removo o 9.1, ele remove o pacote postgresql, e ai o 8.3 fica sem funcionar.. se instalo o pacote postgresql, ele instala o 9.1 junto
<sistematico> licensed: O 9.1 não te serve?
<licensed> nao. a aplicacao nao funciona no 9.1
<Spiga> hum..
<sistematico> licensed: Ixi..
<licensed> engraçado que numa outra máquina consegui fazer isso. ta funcionando perfeito os 2 pg instalado e a aplicacao usando o 8.3... mas não consegui fazer de novo.. acho que vou criar uma .iso do sistema que ta funcionando
<sistematico> licensed: Seguinte, apt-pinning talvez.
<Spiga> licensed: 2 metodos. entra no dpkg e remove apenas o pacote ou modo grafico synaptic e remove apenas o pacote
<licensed> Spiga, como é com o dpkg? que removo apenas o postgresql-9.1 e deixo o postgresql?
<Spiga> licensed: sudo dpkg -r PACOTE
<licensed> hum
<sistematico> licensed: http://serverfault.com/questions/250192/running-multiple-versions-of-postgresql-on-the-same-ubuntu-server
<licensed> tendi.. segunda eu tento la.. eh no trampo
<alexandresenna> o postgresql carrega como serviço?
<Spiga> tem um modo mais facil via grafico terminal
<Spiga> mas nao lembro
<alexandresenna> é só uma pergunta idiota... hehehe
<licensed> tentei usar essa opcao --cluster
<licensed> bem.. não tenho como testar agora, é no pc do trabalho. só perguntei porque eu lembrei agora e to encucado com isso.. mas vou anotar aqui as alternativas e tentar na segunda.
<sistematico> licensed: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33182/how-do-i-set-which-postgresql-version-is-to-be-used-by-default
<Spiga> certo
<sistematico> Os dois links falam da mesma coisa.
<sistematico> licensed: Mudar a porta.
<licensed> sistematico, eh eu vi.. botar uma porta louca no 9.0
<licensed> 9.1 sei la.. assim nunca é chamado
<licensed> massa
<licensed> sistematico, valeu mesmo
<licensed> brigado ai vcs
<sistematico> licensed: É, essa é uma solução, mas existem outras maneiras.
<sistematico> De nada.
<alexandresenna> solução simples e direta
<Spiga> como faz aparece a lista de urse no irssi?
<Spiga> nunca lembro isso
<sistematico> Spiga: O weechat já vem com ela.
<sistematico> No irssi eu tambem não sei.
<xispirito>  /names
<Spiga> aaa
<Spiga> xispirito: valeus meu querido
<xispirito> aha
<Spiga> sistematico: weechat vou procurar.
<Spiga> uso chat ssh
<Spiga> vou instalar esse wee aki
<Spiga> deixa eu ver
<sistematico> Acho que ele num vai saber configurar o irc.conf
<sistematico> hihihihi
<spiga> funfo nao .
<alexandresenna> sistematico? pode ajudaro spiga?
<alexandresenna> :)
<xispirito> é .. faz parte
<xispirito> nem tudo é instalar e usar spiga
<spiga> preciso dar reaload nos atalhos do chell
<spiga> shell*
<spiga> shell com C foi foda
<sistematico> csh é c com shell :)
<xispirito> eu achei esquisitíssimo o csh
<spiga> chs?
<spiga> vou ler
<xispirito> o plan9 shell então, nem se fala
<sistematico> csh é default aqui.
<spiga> odeio ficar muito tempo modo usuario linux
<spiga> nao lembro de mais nada
<alexandresenna> anota
<alexandresenna> gedit e taus...
<alexandresenna> hehehe
<sistematico> spiga: https://friendpaste.com/1zeTDg6gxWc2w0LGYVBWAW/raw?rev=363834666536
<spiga> https://friendpaste.com/1zeTDg6gxWc2w0LGYVBWAW/raw?rev=363834666536
<spiga> merda de ssh
<xispirito> eu sempre mudo para ksh ou bash
<sistematico> spiga: Salva como irc.conf em ~/.weechat e muda o nick e senha, claro.
<spiga> hum...
<spiga> tem sua senha aki]
<sistematico> Tem, ela é SUA_SENHA
<spiga> hauhauh
<sistematico> Uso ela pra tudo, pode ser sua tambem.
<sistematico> ate pro banco
<spiga> huauhahauh]
<sistematico> onde guardo meus milhões
<xispirito> a língua portuguesa precisa de uma revisão²
<spiga> nao to conseguindo nem abrir o weechat ainda mais colocar senha
<spiga> ahuuhauah malditos atalhos do shell
<spiga> onde fica instalado os programas mesmo?
<spiga> usr?
<sistematico> spiga: Aqui é weechat-curses, aí deve ser parecido.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<spiga> hum..
<spiga> curses
<spiga> entro
<xispirito> tinha uma distro que era Weechat, não lembro qual
<sistematico> spiga: Os binários costumam ficar em /usr/bin
<sistematico> Aqui eles ficam em /usr/local/bin
<sistematico> Alguns..
<spiga> ja volto
<xispirito> todos que não forem padrão do OS sistematico
<xispirito> o Open tem a mesmo hierarquia
<xispirito> #mesma
<spiga1> aee agora sim
<sistematico> Todos os programas de terceiros ficam em /usr/local, até mesmo a home do usuário é em /usr/local/home
<sistematico> Nos sistemas da família *BSD.
<xispirito> Open tem a home em /home
<sistematico> aliás /usr/home
<Spiga> eu acredito que deveria ser apenas 3 pastas
<sistematico> xispirito: Nenhum BSD misturas as coisas.
<sistematico> xispirito: Sistema sempre separado de userland.
<xispirito> eu não disse que misturava, disse que a home fica em /home
<xispirito> aha =D
<Spiga> APP HOME SYSTEM
<Spiga> acredito que um kernel desse jeito seria mais limpo
<xispirito> Spiga: ia ser uma bagunça
<Spiga> ia nada.
<xispirito> e o kernel não influi assim nahierarquia de diretórios
<xispirito> #na hierarquia
<Spiga> dentro de system vc faria... perifericos, kernel, update sei la... algo mais visual.
<xispirito> Spiga: tem mais ou menos quarenta anos que é como é, se mudar, quebra muita coisa
<Spiga> que logo que o cara tive-se navegando via shell ja sabe-se que era aquilo que ele tava procurando
<xispirito> ué, mas: binários /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin e /usr/sbin e os de /usr/local, conf em /etc e em /usr/share, lib nas /lib e etc ...
<xispirito> qual dificuldade?
<Spiga> muita coisa. para pouco o que se fazer
<xispirito> não, é que são categorias
<sistematico> Spiga: man hier
<xispirito> os binários de /bin estão em uma, os de /sbin em outra e assim sucetivamente
<Spiga> sei la gosto de coisas mais simpels]
<xispirito> ou sussetivamente .. o.0
<Spiga> sim eu sei .mas tudo faz a mesma "função".
<Spiga> nao poderia tar em 1 pasta apenas dedicada a isso
<sistematico> Spiga: GoboLinux usa o sistema de diretórios parecido com MAC, bem doidão.
<xispirito> não faz não, senão não estariam separados por categoria
<sistematico> /Users /System...
<Spiga> eu gosto do sistema de organização do novo window e mac..
<Spiga> a ideia de limitar 3 pastas e la dentro vc procura o que precisa.
<Spiga> pela minha logica e mais viavel
<sistematico> Spiga: Sistema de "desorganização" do Windows?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<xispirito> eu já consigo navegar nos Unices olhando para trás com uma mão só
<alexandresenna> poderia ser padrão isso sim...
<sistematico> Spiga: BTW, na sua #HOME você faz o que quer.
<alexandresenna> todos os linux usar o mesmo padrão de armazenamento
<xispirito> não tenho surpresas do tipo "onde foi parar aquela dll" C:\Archives\Program\pasta\pasta11\372383719316319263\pasta2831823318971328/arquivo.dll
<sistematico> Spiga: Não há necessidade de ficar "explorando" o /
<sistematico> :)
<Spiga> xispirito: eu falo no inicial as pastaas na raiz.
<sistematico> alexandresenna: E usam, é que você ainda não sabe.
<Spiga> nao falo na derivadas.
<Spiga> estou exemplificando apenas as pastas raiz.
<alexandresenna> kra, tem linux que usa a pasta media e cdrom em um lugar outros em outros... as de sistema blz
<xispirito> Spiga: daria na mesma, ia ter que separar tudo dentro de System por exemplo
<alexandresenna> mas isso confunde até nos tutoriais, assim os users não entendem o que fazer
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Isso chama-se FHS, uma distro ou outra difere bem pouco desse padrão.
<alexandresenna> onde estão etc...
<sistematico> alexandresenna: A pasta /mnt é para dispositívos montados manualmente.
<xispirito> ainda é melhor que C:\Archives\Program\Pasta\ohaoh82013adasj\pasta1111222333\pasta\381018303131237127\pastagff\arquivo
<sistematico> alexandresenna: A pasta /media geralmente é usada pelo FUSE, Nautilus, GVFS ou algo que eu não tenho a mínima idéia de como funciona.
<alexandresenna> mas os montados automaticamente não funfam no mnt
<sistematico> alexandresenna: man hier
<alexandresenna> esse padrão é que deve ser revisto sacou?
<sistematico> alexandresenna: É o que eu acabei de falar.
<alexandresenna> se vai montar monta tudo no mesmo local, fica mais fácil
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Automontagem, "geralmente" ocorre no /media em 90% das distros.
<xispirito> não, porque e se eu montar algo manual e o sistema montar outro automático e por acaso, tiverem os mesmos nomes os diretórios?
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Sacou?
<Spiga> e aquele esquema de fazer uma distro padrao.
<xispirito> por isto prefiro separado
<Spiga> as 5 maiores irian para se juntar e fazer um installer padrao]
<Spiga> iriam*
<sistematico> O Systemd que está mudando um pouco isso, mas isso é ooooouuutra história.
<xispirito> é, pareçe que Sysv vai para o museu
<sistematico> No Arch por exemplo, os sistemas montados pelo Systemd vão em /var/run/media/$USER/$DISP/
<alexandresenna> mas isso é só criação depastas, se for uma iso monta em /mnt/iso se for um dispositivo /mnt/nome do dispositivo
<alexandresenna> pronto resolvido...
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Já é assim.
<Spiga> upa pasta para montar tudo e mais que suficiente.
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Só que na pasta /media
<Spiga> uma*
<sistematico> Spiga: BTW, você pode apagar a /mnt, não há problema nisto.
<sistematico> Spiga: há?
<Spiga> nao.]
<sistematico> Então.
<Spiga> aki tudo e montanod /media
<xispirito> Spiga: eu gosto de duas, dependendo do que estou fazendo, cinco
<alexandresenna> então tem algum erro no meu Ubuntu, se eu não montar o iso na pasta cdrom eu não encontro ele nem ferrando
<Spiga> xispirito: 5 (cinco)?
<Spiga> para que tudo isso?
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Você que num tásabendo montar.
<xispirito> Spiga: depende da situação, tudo em um lugar, atrapalha
<Spiga> com nome de mount organizado nao
<alexandresenna> se eu clicar com o botão direito na iso e pedir para montar eu não acho a montagem
<xispirito> as vezes faço uns chroot e virtualizo umas coisas
<Spiga> e igual montar partição com nome HD-38u1983271-736173781
<Spiga> ai nao vai mesmo
<sistematico> alexandresenna: E a iso você monta onde quiser, até na sua home.
<alexandresenna> se for manualmente via terminal
<sistematico> alexandresenna: mount -o loop iso.iso /pasta
<alexandresenna> se for com o botão direito eu não encontro ela em lugar nenhum
<xispirito> em /media eu chutaria
<alexandresenna> mas não aparece lá, é isso que tô falando... sacou?
<andretyn> alexandresenna, ele não aparece mesmo, o iso deve ser montado em uma pasta separada...  a montagem via nautilus não aparece mesmo
<xispirito> saquei o.0
<xispirito> saquei ... a língua portuguesa precisa de uma revisão³
<Spiga> o negocio e usar windows. vc nao sabe onde ta montando, nao sabe como montou... so aparece o icone no MEU COMPUTADOR, so que se funciona ninguem sabe.
<Spiga> e uma maravilha
<xispirito> ô
<xispirito> cheio de funcionalidade e opção, muita liberdade
<Matheus_Cavalho> buenas gambazada =D
<Matheus_Cavalho> vortei
<andretyn> xispirito, até para pegar virus... kkkkk
<alexandresenna> mas se o linux quizer conquistar usuários precisa ser o mais proximo do r.windows possivel, pq ninguem vai se acostumas a usar linux assim
<alexandresenna> ninguem quer dar aulas delinux para usuários
<Spiga> ubuntu ta ai ...
<alexandresenna> e muitos pcs vem com linux hoje em dia
<xispirito> alexandresenna: este é o equivoco mais equivocados dos equivocos
<alexandresenna> vcs viram o que eu passei ontem
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Nenhum usuário quer ler tambem.
<Spiga> linux aki na minha cidade e coisas facil de se ver.
<andretyn> alexandresenna, isso depende, se vc quer fazer coisas como n r.Windows, vc pode configurar seu linux, mas eu não faria isso:)
<Spiga> todos orgãos publicos usam.
<alexandresenna> kra vc mora numa metrópole, eu moro na Província de no Salvador/BA
<Spiga> e muita gente vem aderindo por causa do windows 8 que ninguem gostou.
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Eu moro na selva.
<Matheus_Cavalho> alexandresenna, eu moro no interior do RS
<sistematico> Assim como George.
<xispirito> eu moro no mar, e tem Unix por aqui
<Matheus_Cavalho> e aqui o PESSOAL usa muito mais linux que ruindos
<andretyn> alexandresenna, eu moro no cafundo, e faço tudo q quero no linux, é soh ler....
<Spiga> linux so vira realidade o dia que linux virar para GAMERS]
<Spiga> as empresas fabricarem jogos para linux . ai fudeu
<Matheus_Cavalho> Spira então isso não demora
<alexandresenna> esse é o problema, o R.Windows precisa ler?
<xispirito> Spiga: equivoco, o Linux não tem que virar para games, os games tem que ser feitos para ele
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Continue com ele.
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<Matheus_Cavalho> Spiga, Essa semana começa uma feira em Copenhague onde a VALVE vai disponibilizar jogos para LINUX
<sistematico> moleza.
<Spiga> xispirito: e o que eu quis dizer. mestre yoda
<alexandresenna> eu não uso Windows, nem no trabalho
<Matheus_Cavalho> com GRAFICOS ótimos
<Matheus_Cavalho> eu mesmo no meu ubuntu estou rodando DIABLO 3
<Spiga> nem comenta diablo 3
<Matheus_Cavalho> e os graficos estão MUITO MELHORES que no ruindous
<alexandresenna> no dia que conseguir colocar meu receptor de fullhd usb para funcionar no Ubuntu eu caio fora do R.Windows
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Pra qualquer coisa precisa ler, inclusive pra bater papo como está fazendo agora.
<Spiga> to com raiva da blizzard
<Matheus_Cavalho> Spiga, estou com Dota 2 e tbm World of war craft
<andretyn> alexandresenna, se vc nunca leu nada para fazer funcionar seu r.windows, então vc não conhece nada desse sistema:)
<xispirito> hardware xing ling escrito na caixa "for windows" não funciona, Linux é ruim o.0
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> voltei
<sistematico> alexandresenna: Pra tomar um refrigerante precisa ler, afinal se não soubesse ler poderia tomar veneno? Correto?
<Matheus_Cavalho> Spiga, se tu tem raiva...problema é teu...só estou falando que o LINUX tem suporte para jogos...e 2013 é o ano dos jogos no LINUX
<sistematico> É improvável que aconteça, mas não é impossível.
<Spiga> Matheus_Cavalho: cuidado nao vai acreditando nisso ...
<Matheus_Cavalho> Spiga, ainda bem que não preciso acreditar...nós fazemos acontecer
<Spiga> ja vivi muita historia do linux ...
<xispirito> Spiga: pelas coisas que disse, pareçe que não viveu muita história não =D
<Matheus_Cavalho> então continue com teu ruindous que no lançamento trava toda vez e geral passa vergonha
<alexandresenna> kra, o linux, para aprender a usar, digo como usuário doméstico, é complicado em comparação ao r.windows
<Spiga> xispirito: eu larguei mao de ser prouser para ser apenas user casual
<MarconM> xispirito, sua pedaleira ta furada ja =)
<Spiga> xispirito: uso linux desde slackware 8.7
<MarconM> acabei de corroer ela com acido
<alexandresenna> o linux melhorou e muito em comparação aos anos 90
<MarconM> ja perfeita
<andretyn> alexandresenna, vc jã leu pelo menos o help do ubuntu, ou não sabe q tem?
<ThiagoCMC> Matheus_Cavalho, Unity (jogos) chegando para Linux!  :-P
<ThiagoCMC> ouvi dizer que e' massa!
<alexandresenna> kra, tenha calma, eu lí até o guia Foca Linux na época
<xispirito> eu não entendo, "vamos formatar?", pega uma caixa com uns quarenta cd's, cracks, antivirus, seriais, duas horas, um monte de drivers ... tira cd,  põe cd x 90, dai usa duas horas pega um vírus, trava e tem que formatar dali um mês no máximo
<xispirito> isto é fácil?
<xispirito> o.0
<Matheus_Cavalho> ThiagoCMC, estou ja testando o Steam for Linux
<xispirito> MarconM: aha =D
<Matheus_Cavalho> e ta muito monstro cara...
<Matheus_Cavalho> ta muito bom
<alexandresenna> hoje sou só user
<andretyn> xispirito, KKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Matheus_Cavalho> xispirito, agora eu ri alto...! kkkkkkkkkkk
<ThiagoCMC> Dahora!
<alexandresenna> itautec tinha o Conectiva na época
<xispirito> é a verdade, se isto é ser fácil eu estou bem perdido neste mundo
<alexandresenna> DOOM tinha que compilar para funcionar
<ThiagoCMC> xispirito, eu sempre digo isso que vc falou.
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> Nego diz que o Windows e' plug-and-play!! AHahHAHAhaha!
<MarconM> xispirito, sabe a pior parte
<MarconM> furar as placas "-"
<Matheus_Cavalho> ThiagoCMC, xispirito  [3] sempre falo isso tbm
<andretyn> alexandresenna, sim, eu jã fui como vc, mas como no janelas, tive q ler e fazer muita reinstalação para fazer meu Linux/Gnu funcionar, só te falo uma coisa, valeu cada minuto, hoje eu faça quase tudo q quero
<xispirito> MarconM: pode quebrar?
<Matheus_Cavalho> eu faço TUDO o que eu quero dentro do meu GNU/Linux
<MarconM> xispirito, nao é isso ... imagina voce com furador manual ..... furando 200 buracos '-'
<andretyn> o resto, é para os mais entendidos, coisas como montar rede, provedor etc...
<alexandresenna> eu tambem, claro que com a ajuda de vocês, só tô dizendo que no r.windows, para usuários simples, é tudo mais fácil
<Spiga> cansei dessa parte de ficar fazendo isso.. hj para mim tem que abrir photoshop CS5 + sublime text +LAMP
<Spiga> fazendo isso ta lindo
<MarconM> Cs5
 * MarconM usa cs6 =)
<Spiga> nao quero nem saber se frita ovo e suco junto
<xispirito> alexandresenna: é tudo mais fácil se tiver um "formatador" perto de casa que cobre baratinho =D
<Spiga> MarconM: sou pobre nao tenho licensa.
<MarconM> Spiga, tambem sou =)
<Matheus_Cavalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> o thepiratybay me da licensa
<Spiga> mas nao posso usar software pirata.
<Spiga> empresa querido.
<MarconM> Spiga, a ... eu posso
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> empresa tambem
<MarconM> \o/ viva a liberdade
<alexandresenna> o pior é que eu tenho licesa do Win7 x86 e 64 por conta da faculdade
<Spiga> infelizmente a minha nao me permite.
<MarconM> Spiga, eu tenho windows original ...e  faço questao de usar o pirata =D
<Matheus_Cavalho> Seja livre...não use cuéca e deixa o piu piu solto...AHHH E USE LINUX *-*
<xispirito> acho engraçado outra coisa a respeito disto: acham windows mais fácil e pagam "técnico", linux mais difícil mas fazem eles mesmos o.0
<sistematico> Lá na Brum Informática nós estimulamos o uso de Software Pirata.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<Spiga> huauahuhauh
<xispirito> bum informática?
<xispirito> huaehaehu
<sistematico> To brincando, num uso nada pirata alem da minha camisa do The Pirate Bay.
<Spiga> foda tenho que trampar na legalidade irmaos... nao passo mais isso
<sistematico> xispirito: Sai pra lá.
<xispirito> =(
<sistematico> Silvio Santos Mode: "Sai pra lá! Sai pra lá!".
<Matheus_Cavalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk....agora que o processador entendeu a BUM INFORMATICA....lag é fod....kkkkkkkk
<MarconM> xispirito, vou te mandar a foto como ficou
<Spiga> eu usava muita coisa pirata. hj o que eu tiver de condições para comprar original eu to usando.
<xispirito> MarconM: aha manda
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> é soh o celular destravar
<Spiga> igual meu xbox... tenho 30 jogos original.
<MarconM> 0.0
<Spiga> puts conteudo da live e otimo...jogo todos dias na live.
<xispirito> eu spo comprei um jogo até hoje
<xispirito> #só
<MarconM> Spiga, tenho xbox pirata
<MarconM> e jogo na live tambem
<MarconM> =D
<xispirito> o resto deles todos eu baixei xD
<Spiga> CODMW3 BF3 ja fiz compra do blackops 2
<Spiga> MarconM: tem a galera que joga... escondido.. mas o foda que se pegar fudeu.
<andretyn> Spiga, eu tive q usar o office 2007 por conta da escola q tem umas planilhas bemmm locas, mas ai eu comprei o office e instalei no LINUX...
<Spiga> blocked.
<andretyn> viva o WINE:))
<Spiga> andretyn: da para usar... mas eu prefiro ter original .. pois se der algum problema
<xispirito> o msOffice muda aquele padrão de arquivo a cada versão
<Spiga> eu vou na veia dos fabricantes
<xispirito> senão cria compactibilidade e tira o monopólio
<rootpt> tem como usar teamspeak 3 ?
<rootpt> Instalei mas, instalou o 2
<Matheus_Cavalho> se tu instalar o 3 ele roda o 3
<Spiga> rootpt: acredito que TS ja tem para linux
<Matheus_Cavalho> eu tenho na minha maquina
<rootpt> instalei, mas instalou o dois, sako so site o 3 ?
<MarconM> Spiga, tem q faz o desbloque e tem botao liga e desliga
<MarconM> =)
<Spiga> rootpt: vai la no site do TS tem o 3 para DL
<alexandresenna> pessoal fui, acabei de atualizar meu Ubuntu para 12.10 mas tá dando pau na atualização do Samba4
<Spiga> lol
<Spiga> era so desabilitar o serviço e erguer de novo
<MarconM> xispirito, http://imagebin.org/233470
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> arre, ficou massa
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> xispirito, terminar de furar e cortar ela
<xispirito> até pareçe as placas dos joysticks de atari
<MarconM> dae vou passar oleo miniral
<MarconM> e esmalte para proteger
<xispirito> muito bom
<Matheus_Cavalho> MarconM, cara..que loco que ficou
<Matheus_Cavalho> mas desculpa a INGUINORANCIA...que tu vai fazer com isso?
<xispirito> caiu
<Matheus_Cavalho> ta tenso...
<Matheus_Cavalho> quéda de luize aqui direto
<MarconM> aqui queda de net
<MarconM> xispirito, vou te mandar a placa dae tu fura
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> huaeuheuha
<MarconM> agora aquela furadeira de bancada seria bom
<xispirito> com minha delicadeza vai virar duas placas o.0
<nntp> gvt aagora ta fazendo b uling
<MarconM> bah ... o nofxx vai ficar feliz em saber q eu desenvolvi um metodo mais eficaz
<nntp> falei que ia cancelar
<nntp> agora eles bloquearam minha banda larga
<nntp> depois desbloquearam
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> nntp: ahaehuaehuaeuha
<nntp> tao fazendo buling
<nntp> vo contratar o ip fixo do conta nao
<Matheus_Cavalho> MarconM, o que tu vai fazer com aquela PRACA tudo furada?
<xispirito> meu ip é 192.168.0.1, troca para 192.168.0.2 ou eu cancelo, números ímpares dão azar o.0
<MarconM> Matheus_Cavalho, pedal wah wah para o xiang
<MarconM> xispirito, *
<Matheus_Cavalho> hmmmm
<MarconM> depois um robo =)
<Spiga> mas a bulinação foi no seco ou teve um oleo de massagem ante?
<MarconM> eu acho q teve uma vaselina ae
<Spiga> mas fala ai foi bom para vc?
<andretyn> FDP, deu pipoco na rede, q m*rda:((
<MarconM> galera olha a palavreado ae
<MarconM> =)
<Matheus_Cavalho> To com uma vontade estranha =| vontade de toma agua =X
<Spiga> Matheus_Cavalho: cuidado , vc pode estar gravido.
<andretyn> MarconM, O mancebo está querendo falar que meu vocabulario está sendo de baixo calão?
<Matheus_Cavalho> pronto...ignorado
<MarconM> auehauehua
<MarconM> xispirito, ta ae
<MarconM> fofa
<Matheus_Cavalho> fofa? kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Spiga> se o he-man desse hadouken ele seria o ken-master de eternia?
<MarconM> Matheus_Cavalho, to querendo fazer um gravador de epron e pic
<MarconM> regrar umas bios =)
<MarconM> regravar*
<Matheus_Cavalho> hmmm
<Matheus_Cavalho> MarconM, qual o modelo da placa mãe?
<nntp> ta foda o buling
<MarconM> Matheus_Cavalho, nem sei
<MarconM> tenho que olhar
<Matheus_Cavalho> hmmm
<Matheus_Cavalho> tu ja tem alguma coisa pronta? ou vai começar a fazer isso agora?:
<MarconM> Matheus_Cavalho, vou começar amanha
<MarconM> tenho que fazer o projeto eletronico no kicad
<Matheus_Cavalho> MarconM, se precisar de alguma coisa...vou estar aqui
<MarconM> para imprimir a plca
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> depois vou postar em pdf
<MarconM> para galera
<Matheus_Cavalho> opa...tranquilo
<MarconM> Matheus_Cavalho, o que eu quero msm ... é modificar a impressora
<MarconM> eu quero achar a epson t25 para comprar
<MarconM> ou epson s22
<MarconM> modificar para imprimir as placas direito nela
<Matheus_Cavalho> hmmmm...interessante
<MarconM> sim
<rootpt> Spiga, fiz o download e corri, aceitei os termos so' que diz que n posso abrir ficheiros binarios
<Matheus_Cavalho> MarconM, tenho um amigo que tem a t25
<Spiga> rootpt: vc instalaou como root?
<MarconM> Matheus_Cavalho, ela nao serve o esqueleto é diferente
<Matheus_Cavalho> hmmmm
<MarconM> Matheus_Cavalho, http://www.rhinofablab.com/profiles/blogs/direct-pcb-printer
<Matheus_Cavalho> nossa...gostei da idéia
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> Matheus_Cavalho, sim é legal ... vou comprar ela para fazer isso
<MarconM> acho q mes q vem
<MarconM> eu compro ela
<Matheus_Cavalho> cara...gostei muito dessa idéia...
<Matheus_Cavalho> te dou todo apoio se for fazer...
<Matheus_Cavalho> e se precisar de alguma mão na programação estou aqui
<nntp> nntp a saga continua kkk
<nntp> vou por outro router na minha rede pra poder funcionar tudo
<rocky___> olá
<GTK_Thi> o que o comando fakeroot faz? Eu digitei e tornou root, sem senha nem nada!
<alex______> olá pessoas, como posso configurar a resolução da tela de login? Como meu pc é conectado à TV via HDMI ela fica com a resolução errada
<alex______> ????
<sistematico> Qual tela?
<sistematico> GDM? LightDM?
<alex______> sistematico: LightDM
<sistematico> GTK_Thi: http://man.cx/fakeroot%281%29
<sistematico> fakeroot − run a command in an environment faking root privileges for file manipulation
<sistematico> GTK_Thi: É falso, isso é muito usado pra criar pacotes *.deb
<sistematico> alex______: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution
<rocky_> Qual esta melhor: Kubuntu 12.10 ou Ubuntu 12.10?
<andretyn> ubuntu 12.04 ou/e kubuntu 12.04:)
<andretyn> ubuntu 12.04 ou/e kubuntu 12.04:) - se vc quiser estabilidade, se não, o pessoal fala bem do kubuntu:))
<andretyn> entendeu rocky_
<rocky_> O Kubuntu 12.04 esta muito bom
<alex______> sistematico: se por acaso eu seguir a dica e nao aparecer mais o lightdm na tela de login, como faço para ter acesso ao desktop?
<sistematico> Desfaça os passos que fez.
<xispirito> é impressão munha o Ubuntu dá preferência a aplicativos que não possam ser customizados?
<Known_problems> depois que desativei o gdm do meu Ubuntu 8.   quando dou boot, o login do sistema naum aparece, tenho que dar alt+f1  para acessar o login.
<Known_problems> usei : sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<Known_problems> e aqui num encontreio initab
<Known_problems> onde raio que se defini isso?
<Known_problems> ops  o alt+f2
<Known_problems> pq no 1 o pedido de login num aparece
<felipealmeida> opa
<novato_br> galera, eh possivel rolar um ubuntu num tablet?
<novato_br> tem alguma versao?
<novato_br> 8-)
<novato_br> pessoal?
<felipealmeida> não sei de nada :P
<novato_br> eu gostaria de entender estupidez como a dos caras do java. Você baixa um install que depois vai pegar um executável para rodar aplicativo final de instalação do java no computador.
<novato_br> Por que eles não disponibilizam apenas um pacote apenas para a instalação?
<novato_br> =-O
<Known_problems> novato_br, mais tem a versao full do arquivo , eh so baixar...
<Known_problems> nas entrelinhas do site
<Known_problems> download offline
<Known_problems> novato_br, eh possivel sim. rodar ubuntu em um tablet... nunca fiz... mais no youtube vc encontra videos.
<novato_br> hum
<ThiagoCMC> Da para rodar Ubuntu ate' em celular, e ainda ligar o celular no monitor / teclado / mouse...
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<insano> novato_br:   O ubuntu está customizando um kernel para rodar nativamente no Nexus 7 sem gambiarras
<novato_br> mas eu não quero rodar no nexus
<novato_br> quero rodar no samsung
<novato_br> samsung quadcore
<novato_br> wow
<insano> OK
<novato_br> é o LFS mesmo na cabeça!
<insano> é que tablet é um conceito que envolve várias marcas
<novato_br> o LFS acaba com essas frescuras!
<andretyn> cara, isso está sendo feito ainda, por agora, não tem nada stable,
<novato_br> ok, insano
<Matheus_Cavalho> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Matheus_Cavalho> xispirito, bora pro arrocha hoje tche?
<Matheus_Cavalho> <<<=== forever alone =(
<xispirito> Matheus_Cavalho: 0.0
<xispirito> procura uma mulher para ti
<Matheus_Cavalho> so casado zé...¬¬ to te chamando pra balada pow
<xispirito> macho que chega em mim e pergunta "vamo pro arrocha" 0.0
<Matheus_Cavalho> uhahuauhauhauha...ah vah___Arrocha é um tipo de música =|
<xispirito> Matheus_Cavalho: ah estas duplas todas iguais com afinação em tom médio e refrão repetitivo que consome 80% da mpusica?
<xispirito> em geral com palavras de fácil assimilação a qualquer indivíduo com condições de manter seu pulso normal
<MarconM> uahuehuahuha
<MarconM> Matheus_Cavalho> xispirito, bora pro arrocha hoje tche?
<MarconM> EITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA PEGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HJ TEM @_@
<MarconM> xispirito, ele quer o seu corpinho nú
<xispirito> é ruim
<novato_br> existe um site para medir conexão, será que ele é aferido pelo INMETRO?
<novato_br> www.brasilbandalarga.com.br
<MarconM> 0.0
<novato_br> coisa do governo
<Matheus_Cavalho> MarconM, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<insano> novato_br:  me inscrevi, já recebi um email dizendo que vou receber o aparelho aqui em casa
<novato_br> ops, é independente => A Entidade Aferidora da Qualidade (EAQ) foi criada em atendimento à  Resolução Anatel n.º 574, de 28 de outubro de 2011, como parte do processo de aferição dos indicadores de qualidade das redes de  telecomunicações que suportam o acesso à Internet em banda larga no  Brasil. 			
<xispirito> MarconM: imagina, chega um macho na tua e te perguta: "vamo pro arrocha"
<xispirito> huaaehuaehuaehuaehuaehuaehuauhae
<novato_br> inscreveu no quê?
 * MarconM acha q xispirito foi pintar as unhas e arrumar o cabelo 
<Known_problems> novato_br, sou mais o speedtest.net
<xispirito> é que nem aquela: "to muito puto" o.0
<xispirito> arre /o\
<insano> novato_br:   nesse teste
<insano> eles mandam um aparelho para vc testar a banda
<insano> a partir de novembro a banda mínima garantida será de 20%
<novato_br> eu reclamei hoje com a oi, engraçado, é que quem ficou nervoso foi a atendente. Eu muito calmo e atendente toda nervosinha. Por que deixam mulheres trabalhar com TPM?
<xispirito> MarconM: temos que apresentar o nosso aparelho de teste de banda
<insano> e vai aumentando com o tempo até chegar a 80%
<insano> em média
<novato_br> 20%, insano?
<novato_br> hahaha
<MarconM> xispirito, sim
<MarconM> agora eu tenho tudo q preciso
<insano> novato_br:   a partir de novembro...
<Known_problems> insano, sou tomé.... só vendo pra crer
<MarconM> e ja to mechendo com kicad
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> xispirito, se eu arrumar a impressora eu fico burges
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> eu preciso de uma base para bombar código
<novato_br> ridiculo. A oi, hoje, eu fui informado pela oi que minha conexão tem que estar a acima dos 60%
<insano> Known_problems:   bom, a Anatel chegou a proibir a venda de chips de certas operadoras por falta de qualidade
<Known_problems> insano, vamos ficar sem internet entao. kkkkkk
<novato_br> ai, disse que minha conexão tem que estar acima de 75KB/s, senão estiver pode ligar para reclamar
<insano> Known_problems:   e eles sem dinheiro
<xispirito> se vai proibir por falta de qualidade, dai pronto, o país vai ficar sem comunicação
<insano> normalmente eles proibem a venda
<insano> o serviço continua
<xispirito> ah
<insano> como vivemos em um sistema capitalista sempre terá alguém disposto a ganhar dinheiro com isso
<novato_br> a Anatel, felizmente, parece que nesse ano está fazendo seu papel de reguladora. Aquela coisa sempre foi corporativista
<xispirito> para mim é uma peça de teeatro
<Spiga> vcs acreditam mesmo que anatel ta trabalhando?
<insano> novato_br:   60% de média diária e mínimo de 20% em qualquer horário do dia
<novato_br> não, insano. Aqui é 60% em todos os horários.
<MarconM> xiang,
<MarconM> xispirito, resolvi a furadeira
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> era soh apertar mais
<novato_br> A oi leva em conta muita coisa para fixar os percentuais.
<MarconM> a broca @_@
<novato_br> O governo já exige 20%
<xispirito> MarconM: aeeuheaheuaahuauhauha
<novato_br> o que é ridiculo
<MarconM> ai ai ai /o\
<insano> novato_br:   as regras foram feitas assim
<xispirito> histórico de pesquisa do MarconM: "como colocar a broca em uma furadeira"
<insano> novato_br:   a exigência só entra em vigor a partir de novembro
<xispirito> /o\
<Known_problems> novato_br, eh pq entrou algum engraçadinho  na anatel querendo mostrar serviço... mais logo logo o sistema corta.
<insano> novato_br:   as operadoras já estão se antecipando
<Known_problems> Estamos em uma Matrix. de corrupcao
<novato_br> mas tem que antecipar mesmo, insano
<xispirito> mexe daqui, mexe dali, isto e aquilo .. o serviço continua o mesmo e caro como sempre
<insano> novato_br:   claro, é preciso testar
<novato_br> sofremos demais e pagamos mais caro pelos serviços no mundo
<xispirito> um dos mais caros do planeta
<xispirito> e ruim de doer
<xispirito> a realidade é esta, sem sal
<insano> nunca devemos acreditar demais, mas a Anatel tem um 0800 para denúncias e pelo menos na empresa em que trabalho as denúncias sempre dão resultado
<Known_problems> e o pior, cobrando por 2 GB de trafego,
<insano> uma operadora pode perder a concessão por falta de qualidade
<novato_br> japão e coreia do sul estão em outra realidade os caras tão conexão de fibra optica. User comum tem conexões de 1gbps
<novato_br> está certo que esses paises são formigas se comparados ao brasil
<novato_br> mas aqui tem que melhor. A média de velocidade por internauta é muito baixa.
<xispirito> não há desculpas, pagamos caro por serviço defasado em décadas
<novato_br> certamente, xispirito
<xispirito> olha quanto você consegue de banda com dez dólares ai fora
<insano> xispirito:   é verdade, tá defasado
<xispirito> tá, vinte então
<xispirito> o único arranca olho que me lembro comparado ao Brasil é a europa
<nntp> kkkkkkkkkkk
<nntp> http://www.powerboxgvt.com/
<xispirito> powerblockgvt o.0
<nntp> quem usa gvt ae com ipfixo ?
<novato_br> "A KDDI no Japão, como era de se esperar, oferece pacotes de ADSL e  telefone e também de ADSL, telefone e TV por assinatura. No plano apenas com Internet,  há opções de 10 e de 50 megas. Note que a empresa cobra 819 yens (US$  10,14) pelo aluguel do modem (algo que definitivamente não existe no  Brasil), o que faz o custo total da Internet de 10 megas ser de 4389  yens (US$ 54,33) e o de 50 megas de 5103 yens (US$ 63,16). Vale l
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Como  estão todos
<pauloolhos> gostaria de Saber algo de vocês
<xispirito> 50mb aquie eu viro datacenter
<pauloolhos> Como faço para instalar o Monitor do Sistema no Debian
<xispirito> pauloolhos: defina monitor do sistema
<MarconM> é
<novato_br> vou ficar off
<pauloolhos> Que faz a medição de recursos como? Sistema, Processos, Recursos, Sistema de Arquivos
 * MarconM bazinga =D
<xispirito> pauloolhos: deve existir umas novecentas maniras de fazer isto
<nntp> xispirito,
<xispirito> #maneiras
<nntp> xispirito,
<xispirito> nntp: eu
<nntp> xispirito, me ajuda com um lance
<xispirito> nntp: depende 0.0
<MarconM> xispirito, voce esta requisitado hj
<MarconM> hein
<MarconM> todos querem voce
<xispirito> /o\
<MarconM> alguem quer vinho ae ?
 * MarconM quer tomar uma taça de vinha comigo @_@
<nntp> xispirito, eu quero um programa que ve o qq qeu to liberando no iptables pq eu nem sei mais
<xispirito> iptables -L
<nntp> xispirito, meu torrent nao funciona
<MarconM> 0.0
<nntp> la fala que ta tudo ok
<xispirito> então está tudo ok =D
<xispirito> assim, torrent é um protocolo complicado
<nntp> nao ta se o torrent nao baixa
<xispirito> porque ele usa portas randomicas
<xispirito> você teria, para funcionar plenamente, liberar toda faixa output durante o download do torrent
<nntp> lol
<nntp> xispirito, eh input
<xispirito> ou escrever um proxy de torrent irráá
<xispirito> nntp: não, é output
<nntp> mmm
<xispirito> não há como fazer input em você
<xispirito> você só tem ip interno
<nntp> xispirito, por isso nao funfa
<insano> Usa layer 7
<Known_problems> pauloolhos, tem o zabbix, tem o nagios
<nntp> vo da um pastbin pra tu ver
<nntp> Known_problems, acho que ele quer algo mais simples
<xispirito> eu sinto que o pauloolhos procura algo meio do tipo conky
 * xispirito e suas previsões
<MarconM> xispirito, mostra o awk para ele =D
<Known_problems> nntp, tailf ?
<MarconM>  /o\
<xispirito> MarconM: não, ele vai suicidar
<MarconM> aeuahuhuea
<nntp> lll
<nntp> kkk
<nntp> conky eh legal
<nntp> vai deslumbrar no inicio depois vai ver que eh algo simples
<nntp> mas eh legal
<pauloolhos> isso
<pauloolhos> vou da uma olhada nesse conky
<MarconM> xispirito, meu proximo projeto http://www.te1.com.br/2012/08/usbpicprog-gravador-programador-microcontrolador-microchip-pic-usb-profissional-opensource/#axzz2AXWomYzP
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> pauloolhos: olha a barrinha http://imagebin.org/233537
<nntp> xispirito, http://pastebin.com/u5fyWQxD ta meio zuado q eu mexo d+
<xispirito> é algo assim?
<xispirito> nntp: sim, desta forma morre os torrent
<xispirito> o que é irritante ..
<xispirito> MarconM: irráá
<nntp> xispirito, entao o drop ja era ?
<xispirito> nntp: você tem liberar geral o output \o/
<xispirito> este é um dos motivos de eu escrever uma ferramenta de controle
<MarconM> xispirito, isso q voce qureia
<MarconM> queria
<MarconM> ?
<xispirito> para fazer isto e voltar, rapidamente com um comando, sem edições de script e etc
<xispirito> MarconM: sim, este é um deles
<nntp> caraca
<nntp> mesmo assim nao vai funfar
<MarconM> xispirito, lançamento do windows 8 ... quanto tempo tu acha q vai para sair o crack
<MarconM> auehaueheaueha
<xispirito> nntp: iptables -A OUTPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED,NEW -j ACCEPT
<xispirito> executando isto no terminal, funciona
<xispirito> só que derrete toda a segurança -.-
<xispirito> MarconM: 24h?
<MarconM> auehauheuaahuha
<MarconM> eu ja to fazendo agora =D
<xispirito> arre égua
<nntp> new ?
<xispirito> NEW
<nntp> lol
<nntp> libera geral
<xispirito> é ruim mas é a vida
<nntp> vo testar
<xispirito> tenho que escrever algo que acabe com esta lamúria
 * MarconM ja volta
<nntp> xispirito, eh isso que eu te falo
<nntp> xispirito, nao vai
<xispirito> o.0
<nntp> por isso eu to louco aqui
<nntp> saca minha rede
<nntp> que ae tu vai sacar  pq eu to loco com a gvt
<F0K3R> alguem conhece um bom conversor de videos?
<nntp> gvtmodem(192.168.25.1)-----(eth0192.168.25.100nadmz)linux(eth1nat10.1.1.1)---(10.1.1.102)ddwrt(192.168.0.1)------(maquinas rede interna) uala!
<xispirito> nntp: era para funcionar mesmo assim
<nntp> entao eh roteamento
<nntp> pq nao vai nem entra nem sai
<xispirito> dai só vendo mais fundo na tua rede
<nntp> ssh ? be welcome
<xispirito> não dá =D
<nntp> da sim
<xispirito> você não tem endereço externo
<nntp> tenho minha pl de rede em dmz
<nntp> tem q dar
<nntp> nem com firedesligado nao vai
<xispirito> não vai
<xispirito> aha
<nntp> caraca
<nntp> voficar doido
<nntp> com fire desligado vai
<xispirito> nntp: para isto funcionar você precisaria de um ip fixo
<nntp> com fire vai sim
<xispirito> nntp: vai dentro de sua rede, de fora não tem como
<nntp> com fire desligado
<nntp> vai sim
<nntp> ssh tu entra aqui sim
<xispirito> nntp: -.-
<nntp> eu entro com meu 3g
<xispirito> bom .. me dá uma conta então e o endereço
<Matheus_Cavalho> tenso
<Matheus_Cavalho> alguem vivo ai?
<rocky__> oi estou vivo!
<Spiga> que bom...
<andretyn> boaaaaa noooooiteeeee, pessoal, como estão?:))
<Spiga> pior agora que vc entrou....
<Spiga> huahauhauhauh
<Spiga> zuera
<andretyn> Spiga, brigadão pela afirmativa, como dizia meu pai, "falem mal, mas falem!!" KKKKKK
<Spiga> hauhuhau
<Spiga> nao da 9:00 para eu ir embora tomar uma cerveja
<Spiga> osso
<Spiga> ta chegando a hora...
<Spiga> de eu para buteco beber.
 * andretyn cantado: "Se essa  casa tem goteira... Pinga min, pinga min, pinga min..." :)
<Spiga> cantando
<Spiga> aki tb
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-28
<insano> algum link da deep para ebooks de informática?
<novato_br> como editar o source list usando um programa gui?
<novato_br> qual é o programa?
<novato_br> eu esqueci
<novato_br> no synaptic era tão fácil
<novato_br> eu estou com entrada duplicada e isso dá pau na remoção de pacotes no ubuntu 12.04
<xGrind> novato_br, sudo gedit
<xGrind> ?
<novato_br> xGrind: você está de brincadeira?
<novato_br> Eu falo dum programa que só tem as caixinhas para marcar e desmarcar
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> canais de software
<novato_br> no synaptic tinha
<novato_br> isso garoto!
<novato_br> isso mesmo
<novato_br> não tem canais de software no dash tu acredita?
<novato_br> ah que coisa!
<novato_br> xGrind: como acessa os canais de software por linha de comando?
<novato_br> porque a porcaria do dash não mostra
<novato_br> cara, estou irritado com isso
<xGrind> se escrever canais , ele nao mostra?
<novato_br> xGrind: jah fiz isso
<novato_br> no dash não apareceu nada
<novato_br> mas quando entro na  central de programas ele está instalado
<xGrind> novato_br, ele esta instalado, mas nao esta habilitado pra mostrar pra vc
<xGrind> abre o alacarte e arruma isso
<xGrind> novato_br, software-properties-gtk
<andretyn> novato_br, entra no "gerenciador de programas" depois vc clica em "Configurações...", tem como retirar esse canal duplicado por ele, é facil facil
<andretyn> novato_br, veja a aba q diz "Outro software", é por ele q vc faz o q está querendo... ;))
<novato_br> de raiva, eu removi a porcaria do source.list
<novato_br> mas e quando dei o apt-get update
<Rudolf> uehiuehieuhieu
<novato_br> ele ainda buscou a lista de software
<andretyn> NNNNNNAAAAAAOOOO novato_br
<novato_br> ele tá tirando de algum lugar
<novato_br> de onde?
<novato_br> eu quero saber de onde?
<novato_br> que merda é essa?
<andretyn> novato_br, entra no "gerenciador de programas" depois vc clica em "Configurações...", tem como retirar esse canal duplicado por ele, é facil facil
<andretyn> novato_br, veja a aba q diz "Outro software", é por ele q vc faz o q está querendo... ;))
<novato_br> eu usei o software-properties-gtk
<novato_br> nossa como eh facil usar ele
<novato_br> ele era uma extensao do antigo synaptic
<andretyn> novato_br, é o mesmo programa q a dica q eu dei acima, só q esse vc chama via terminal ou alt-f2:))
<novato_br> cara, toh fazendo isso tudo pra instalar o java
<andretyn> novato_br, ainda bem q vc não salvou gedit quando deletou o sources.list, senão iria dar fezes, jã fiz isso no debian a alguns anos, novato_br, isso dá uma dor de cabeça:)
<novato_br> deletei, andretyn
<andretyn> novato_br, qual java, o da da oracle ou o openjava?
<novato_br> agora o apt-get tah pegando as atualizacoes direto do ppa
<novato_br> cara, isso tah uma confusão
<novato_br> ppa/ repositorio
<novato_br> devia ser uma coisa só
<novato_br> isso parece quando os frescos inventaram o gnome e o kde
<novato_br> essa merda só divide a comunidade
<andretyn> novato_br, se vc tivesse deixado como era no original, não daria B*sta, se não sabe, não mexe, KKKKKKK
<novato_br> andretyn:  eu não mexi
<novato_br> eu preciso de programas, meu caro
<novato_br> como se faz pra instalar programas de terceiros?
<novato_br> tem que adicionar os malditos repositorios
<novato_br> e agora com tantos repos a merda dá erro de duplicidade
<andretyn> vc mexeu, se instalou ppa, depois deletou o sources.list, já fez fezes:)
<novato_br> porque ninguem foi inteligente o suficiente para escrever um software pra eliminar redudancias
<novato_br> andretyn: fica na sua, já mexo com isso há algum tempo
<novato_br> só não achei os softwares antigos com os quais eu sabia mexer
<novato_br> o xGrind foi de grande ajuda
<xGrind> ;D
<novato_br> se não quer ajudar, cale-se, pois sua critica é infundada
<andretyn> novato_br, http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-fazer-apos-instalar-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin.html, leia e veja como se faz, e critica infudade porque, vc q está fazendo B*sta, não sou eu:)
<nntp> lol
<nntp> ola pessoas
<nntp> olah bots
<nntp> kernel, ta vivo ?
<nntp> nossa kd o pessoal
<novato_br> viva ao comando /ignore
<nntp> que foi novato_br
<nntp> novato_br, quem ta te trolando ?
<andretyn> nntp, eu tava tentando ajudar, mas o esquentado acima não gosta de ajuda, e fica achando q não fez fezes, ai teve um piti... :)
<nntp> meninos nao briguem novato_br qual a duvida ?
<andretyn> nntp, "<novato_br> andretyn: fica na sua, já mexo com isso há algum tempo" <novato_br> se não quer ajudar, cale-se, pois sua critica é infundada""
<nntp> rapaz eu hoje sofri pra achar um problema aqui viu complicadissimo deixei ateh um colega do chat entrar no meu ssh com senha de root e tudo mais coisa que nao eh de se fazer pq eh furo de segurança
<nntp> agora to tranquilo achei o problema
<nntp> agora andretyn hoje eu apelei com um folgado aqui tmb kkk
<nntp> na hora que as coisas nao estao dando certo eh phoda  se segurar
<kernel> nntp, diga la
<nntp> poxa kernel somente pra dar um salve mesmo tem tempo que nao vejo a sua graça
<andretyn> nntp, é, mas eu estava tentado ajudar... se ele achou q eu estava criticando ele, então me desculpe...
<novato_br> poxa, ninguem usa utf8 aqui?
<kernel> nntp, hehehe
<kernel> tava viajando pra serra
<kernel> Friozinho bomm :)
<insano> novato_br:   utf8 onde?
<nntp> kernel, ai sim!!!
<novato_br> uai, acentue, insano
<kernel> novato_br, eu uso
<novato_br> acentue, kernel
<insano> novato_br:   acento onde?
<nntp> kernel, e eu aqui separando briga de novato e brigando com meu iptabels
<kernel> é sím nós
<novato_br> isso, kernel
<kernel> deú cérto aí?
<insano> novato_br:   uso nos meu arquivos latex
<kernel> lol
<novato_br> Vossa excelência, kernel, usa utf8
<nntp> novato
<kernel> yéap!
<nntp> antigamente nao tinha acento
<novato_br> os caras usam scripts irc e não "setam" para utf8
<novato_br> utf8 tem que ser padrão
<nntp> hoje tem mas não usamos
<nntp> antes o padrao era americano
<novato_br> o seu nntp não usa utf8
<novato_br> padrão americano, o caramba
<novato_br> estou cansado disso
<novato_br> temos que ter padrões universais
<nntp> a lingua universal eh o ingles
<novato_br> há temos estive lendo sobre o UTC para medida de tempo. É bem interessante!
<andretyn> nntp, diga para ele usar IRC (Latin/Unicode Hybrid), q nã otem problema
<nntp> nah
<nntp> cada um usa o que achar melhor
<nntp> detesto padroes
<novato_br> nntp: em relação a língua não tem nada a reclamar. Mas padrões dessa ordem não pode ser decidido por alguns, nntp
<novato_br> eu discordo, nntp
<novato_br> é graças aos padrões que conseguimos nos comunicar!
<andretyn> hummmm, vc quer escolher os padraos nao:)
<novato_br> se cada um decidisse agir da forma como convier seria um verdadeiro inferno
<nntp> novato entao meu terminal tem q ser roxo que nem o teu ?
<novato_br> não, misture as coisas, nntp
<novato_br> você fala de preferência
<novato_br> preferência não é padrão
<nntp> eu prefiro nao usar padrao
<andretyn> novato_br, nntp serah q ele jah ouviu falar de anarquia, não como é se pensa, é sim uma autogoverno, sem intermediarios
<nntp> anarquia eh o que funciona
<novato_br> é, mas você se refere a preferência. Eu não estou discutindo preferência. Eu estou falando sobre padrões de comunicação entre softwares.
<nntp> ai sim vamos ver a real precisao das coisas
<novato_br> kernel: quando o seu nntp começa a trollar o que vossa excelência faz?
<nntp> novato_br, padrao eh coisa de windows
<nntp> novato_br, a microsoft que lancou esse negocio de padrao junto com a ibm com o ms-dos
<nntp> eu nao gosto de padroes nao
<novato_br> até que enfim você disse algo que faz sentido: "(23:44:13) nntp: eu nao gosto de padroes nao"
<novato_br> "não gostar"  de padrões é um direito todo seu.
<novato_br> Mas eles são necessários!
<nntp> nem um pouco
<andretyn> KKKKKKKK, q padrões, .doc, .ppt... soh para vender mais programas iincomparáveis....
<novato_br> Usamos diferentes programas para acessar a rede de irc. O que seria dessa conexão dos programas com os servidores da freenode se cada programa falasse em uma lingua própria diferente do RFC42.
<nntp> e quem falou que irc eh necessario pra alguma coisa ?
<novato_br> então vamos abolir os protocolos tcp/ip, pois eles são padronizados!
<nntp> eu gosto eh do por do sol cada dia eh de um jeito
<kernel> novato_br, kkkk
<nntp> padrao nos tira a liberdade
<kernel> ana paula padrao
<nntp> novato_br, padrao eh novato no exercito
<kernel> auiehiueue
<nntp> lol
<nntp> unica coisa que deveria ser padrao eh refrigerante cola ae sim
 * rootpt gone
<nntp> eu realmente nao entendo pq o torrent do linux eh mais lento do que do windwos
<xGrind> nntp, eu nao acho
<xGrind> baixo aki a quase 600kb/s
<nntp> cara eu to sofrendo com isso
<nntp> aqui da 1,7 mbi so
<xGrind> e acha pouco?
<nntp> sim tem q dar 3,5 no minimo
<nntp> no windwos da 3,5
<nntp> 4,0
<nntp> 4,1
<nntp> minha net eh de 35 megas
<xGrind> o.O
<nntp> tenho que ver essas confs direito
<nntp> e outra com meu iptables ligado ele nao baixa
<nntp> xGrind, qual teu client ?
<xGrind> transmission
<xGrind> aki a net é de 5mb
<nntp> se ta dando 600 ele ta dando max
<nntp> aqui nao ta dando max nao
<nntp> que ve vo fazer o teste de velocidade de conexao
<xGrind> nntp, vc usa oq
<nntp> em q sentido ?
<nntp> 35294kbps no teste
<xGrind> qual client
<nntp> 3513upload
<nntp>  eu tava usando transmission
<nntp> dae passei pro qbit
<xGrind> nntp, depende tb, de onde vc esta baixando
<nntp> cara eu to tacando tracker em cima dos torrents
<nntp> 237 seeds
<nntp> 6(37)peers
<nntp> nao deu 2.0mega
<nntp> ta errado
<nntp> vo pega mais um
<nntp> ta com meu firewall desligado eu to pegando o ubuntu a 4.1MiB/s
<nntp> 42
<nntp> agora sim
<nntp> eu tive que reiniciar o client deu pau
<nntp> essa versao 12.10 nao gostei nao
<nntp> a 12.4 eu tava mais tranquilo nesse aspecto de torrent
<xGrind> nntp, eu to com o xubuntu 12.10 aki
<nntp> xGrind, entao eu tmb
<nntp> meu servidor ta rodando o 12.4
<nntp> e meu cliente ta rodando o 12.10
<nntp> eu fiz uma cagada andei apagandouns arquivos aqui por causa de um pau de placa de video que deu aqui
<nntp> talvez isso deu uma comprometida no sistema nao sei mas eu nao to feliz nao acho ele rapido tudo mas de vez em quando da uns pauzinhos
<nntp> ae o torrent ta ateh aceitavel... agora
<nntp> mas eu acho lento a maneira que ele acha os fontes e le varia muito
<nntp> com bitcomet nao era assim nao
<sistematico> nntp: Desliga o UPnP, fixa em uma porta só de entrada e re-liga o Firewall.
<nntp> bitcomet eh 1 dvd em 16 minutos por ai
<sistematico> nntp: A velocidade de UP não pode passar de 92% do máximo seu.
<nntp> sistematico, tu acha que o upnp que ta deixando ele lento neh procurando coisa q nao deve
<nntp> to ligado s enao eu derrubo a conexao
<nntp> deixa eu ver
<sistematico> nntp: Não é que tá deixando ele lento, é que com o UPnP, ele vai tentar achar a porta automaticamente, quando na realidade não precisa.
<nntp> isso ae tudo vo lah no modem primeiro vo desligar no modem
<sistematico> Afinal, você não pretende deixar várias portas abertas pra ele funcionar, certo?
<nntp> pois eh abri tudo aqui to infeliz
<sistematico> Define nas opções do Transmission ou Deluge ou sei lá o que tu usa aí, pra usar só uma porta, e desmarca a opção de mudar de porta a cada reconexão.
<sistematico> Desmarca o UPnP e desmarca o UPnP em todos os modems e routers que houver aí.
<sistematico> Só no cliente não adianta.
<sistematico> Libere a porta(pode ser a 6881 por exemplo) no Firewall e defina essa mesma porta no Cliente Bittorrent.
<sistematico> Faça uma forward no Router, pra enviar a porta 6881 EXTERNA, pro seu IP INTERNO, na porta 6881 INTERNA.
<nntp> do networking restart aqui meu compiz explode
<sistematico> nntp: Tá me entendendo?
<nntp> sim sim
<nntp> ja fiz tudo reiniciei as interfaces
<sistematico> Só assim você vai liberar as conexões de entrada.
<nntp> agora vamo ver liga o fire ?
<sistematico> Porque seu torrent ta lento por causa disso tambem.
<sistematico> Se você não envia, consequentemente é penalizado ao baixar de certas pessoas.
<nntp> aqui envia tmb
<sistematico> Porque hoje em dia os clientes Bittorrent são inteligentes.
<sistematico> nntp: Mas aí que tá, envia "quanto"?
<sistematico> Essa proporção que tá desregulada.
<sistematico> Se enviar muito a taxa de download cai, se enviar pouco, a taxa de download cai.
<sistematico> Nos clientes Windows, esses valores, vem setados de uma forma mais agressiva por padrão.
<sistematico> Já Deluge e Transmission, vem setados de forma bem conservadora.
<nntp> meu firewall ta barrando eu acho ta aqui estado estacionado
<sistematico> nntp: Cola seu iptables.rules pra eu ver.
<nntp> pera ae qe ele ta conectando na galera
<sistematico> nntp: E me manda o link no pvt.
<nntp> conectou mas nao baixou ta fechado mesmo
<sistematico> Falei.
<nntp> cara meu iptabels ta uma zona pq eu pirei com ele
 * sistematico conhece.
<nntp> o ufw tava ligado junto com ele
<sistematico> bah
<sistematico> 2 que não valem por 1?
<nntp> dae virou uma zona pq nao funcionava nada
<nntp> kkkkk
<nntp> eu nao sabia o que era e ia fuçando fuçando ateh q bateu a liz
<nntp> a luz
<sistematico> Desative um, e me envie o outro.
<nntp> esse outro fire ta ligado nao tem logica
<sistematico> Vou ali fora e já volto.
<nntp> sistematico, http://pastebin.com/RLEUsGLe
<nntp> sistematico, a bagunça eh devido o outro fire eu vou ter que apagar tudo e refazer
<sistematico> Falei pra colar no PVT, mas tudo bem.,
<sistematico> Que zona heim amigo?
<nntp> viro
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> galera
<nntp> oa
<MarconM> sistematico, fiz uma mini furadeira aqui
<sistematico> nntp: Executou de um *.sh ou foi só adicionando as regras?
<MarconM> para furar as placas
<MarconM> hahh
<sistematico> MarconM: haiheieuheiaeuae
<MarconM> sistematico, preciso comprar um impressora espon t25
<MarconM> sabe onde posso achar
<nntp> fui add na mao mesmo
<MarconM> ou epson s22
<sistematico> nntp: http://wiki.forumdebian.com.br/index.php/Iptables
<sistematico> nntp: Escrevi isso a uns anos atrás, acho que devia usa-lo como base.
<sistematico> -A FORWARD -s 10.1.1.0/24 -p tcp -m multiport --dports 21,22,53,80,110,443,1863,6667,6881:6999,8001 -j ACCEPT
<sistematico> -A FORWARD -s 10.1.1.0/24 -p udp -m multiport --dports 21,22,53,80,110,443,1863,6667,6881:6999,8001 -j ACCEPT
<sistematico> Repare nessas linhas, você não vai usar a udp 22, nem 21.
<sistematico> ssh e ftp.
<sistematico> Já a tcp 53, dificilmente.
<nntp> no eu ou no meu ?
<sistematico> nntp: No seu.
<sistematico> Pra que liberar esse monte de udp a toa?
<nntp> funcionava nada aqui
<nntp> nem o irc abria
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> nntp: Sempre crie um script e tal, pra dar um "flush" nas regras e adiciona-las, porque fica mais fácil de dar manutenção e debuggar, entende?
<sistematico> iptables -FXZ
<nntp> cara deixa eu te passar outro pastbin
<andretyn> boa noite a todos, vou nessa:)
<sistematico> http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/BandwidthTweaking
<nntp> sistematico, mandei ae
<sistematico> nntp: Pra você que não sabia porque seu torrent ficava devagar, olha esse guia aí.
<sistematico> nntp: Um manual *excelente*.
<nntp> over many connections at once
<nntp> lol
<nntp> tit-fot-tat-ish mmm
<nntp> 10 seconds
<sistematico> nntp: Esse PC atua como router?
<nntp> esse nao esse eh cliente
<nntp> aqui ta assim
<nntp> modem gvt com 2 pl de rede
<nntp> a eth-0 entra a net gvt a eth1 manda pra um dd-wrt que jogar sinal wireless e compartilha a rede cabeada
<sistematico> Não entendi, esse PC do Firewall que tu me passou, é só cliente né?
<nntp> nao
<sistematico> Só uma placa?
<nntp> o pcfirewall eh meu servidor
<sistematico> humm
<nntp> o cliente eh onde eu tou baixando os torrents o servidor ta aqui embaixo
<nntp> modem----linux----ddwrt----redeinterna
<nntp> eu to na redeinterna ligado ssh no sv
<nntp> e ainda tem um repeater lah pra frente lol
<nntp> 12.4 no sv e 12.10 nesse aqui
<nntp> entao fica gvt(192.168.25.1)--eth0(192.168.25.100)linux(10.1.1.1)eth1--(10.1.1.102)ddwrt(192.168.0.1)--(rede interna eu torrent msn porno etc)
<sistematico> iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m multiport --dports $PORTAS_TCP -j ACCEPT
<sistematico> Num precisa disso.
<nntp> pq o out tava drop
<sistematico> Mas agora não está.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Certo?
<nntp> sim
<nntp> tava querendo prender os virus windwos aqui na rede
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> Nossa velho.
<sistematico> Muito sinistro esse script.
<nntp> lol
<sistematico> Eu não consigo ler.
<sistematico> Sério.
<nntp> apaga
<nntp> apaga o que nao presta ae
<nntp> fica a vontade
<sistematico> Só de ver quantas linhas esse maluco escreveu eu fico triste.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> a versao dele original eh ateh pequena lol
<sistematico> Outra coisa, excesso de \LF e \CR me deixa irritado.
<sistematico> Porque diabos algum dá 4 ou 5 vezes a tecla enter quando um ou 2 espaços seriam suficientes?
<nntp> pq sabe q vai por uma coisa inutil ali
<nntp> dae deixa bem separada
<nntp> :D
<sistematico_> iptables -A INPUT -i $IFACE_REDE -d 84.240.3.129 -s $REDE_INTERNA -j ACCEPT
<nntp> entao
<sistematico_> Só se eu tô muito enganado, mas isso tá ao contrário.
<nntp> esse era o que ligava o irc
<nntp> so ligava o irc pelo ip
<nntp> lol
<sistematico_> 6667 po.
<sistematico_> Num precisa por o IP.
<sistematico_> :|
<nntp> nao ia pela 6667
<nntp> acho que era o outro firewall fechando
<nntp> dae eu fiquei louco
<nntp> liguei na gvt quase cancelei meu plano hoje
<sistematico_> Outro firewall?
<nntp> a mulher chegou a desligar minha net so que ae ela falou que nao ia poder fazer a portabilidade
<nntp> com o telefone desligado
<nntp> ae eu desisti
<nntp> ufw
<nntp> ufw tava ligado
<nntp> junto com meu script
<nntp> e ontem ainda a placa de rede onboard do server queimou
<nntp> tive um aumento de 10% nos cabelos brancos essa semana
<sistematico_> iptables -A FORWARD -p udp -m multiport --dports 6881:6999 -j ACCEPT
<sistematico_> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 192.168.25.100 -m multiport -p tcp --dport 6881:6999 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.136
<nntp> esse ae eh o campeao
<nntp> lol
<nntp> beber agua e volto
<sistematico_> aceita, manda pra alguem, aceita de novo, e por via das dúvidas aceita mais uma vez?
<sistematico_> Firewall ou Passwall?
<sistematico_> LiberaWall.
<nntp> bruteforce
<nntp> lol
<sistematico_> nntp: Parabens!
<nntp> tomei bomba
<sistematico_> nntp: Seu Firewall deixou de ser péssimo para ser ruim!
<sistematico_> http://pastebin.com/f5hiyVTu
<sistematico_> uhuhuhuhu
<sistematico_> Evoluiu um estágio.
<sistematico_> Tem muita coisa errada nele ainda.
<nntp> tem sim
<sistematico_> Não corrigi nada, só apaguei.
<nntp> tipo essas portas ae
<nntp> nem tem q ter isso tudo nao
<nntp> porta rede interna nem se usa tmb eu acho
<nntp> so se eu for fazer um vpn ou vnc aqui interno mesmo
<sistematico_> Eu não tenho muita experiência com isso, mas tu pode dar uma olhada no meu firewall.
<sistematico_> Não sei se ajuda alguma coisa.
<nntp> o seu firewall eu tava olhando
<nntp> aquele q tu mandou
<nntp> voce conectava via wireless neh
<sistematico_> http://dpaste.org/wSFDE/
<nntp> negocio aqui eh 2 routers eu fico louco
<nntp> vc nao usa iptables nao ?
<sistematico_> Não.
<sistematico_> Repara que UDP eu só liberei a porta 53.
<nntp> mais facil de ler q iptables
<sistematico_> Muito mais.
<sistematico_> nntp: pf owna.
<sistematico_> nntp: UFW é muito bom tambem.
<nntp> eh pq eu nunca vi isso
<sistematico_> nntp: A sintaxe bem divertida e tal.
<nntp> eu fiquei muito tempo parado
<nntp> pois eh ele eh mais descolado
<sistematico_> nntp: Não sei quanto a segurança, mas já que tu usa Ubuntu, nada mais justo que usar o Firewall do Ubuntu :)
<sistematico_> Sei lá, opinião.
<nntp> cara primeira vez em ubuntu
<nntp> eu sou originario do redhat
<nntp> versao 9
<nntp> ou antes um pouco
<sistematico_> nntp: Voltando ao IPTables, aquela sua regra lá...
<nntp> kkk
<sistematico_> nntp: Quanto mais linhas você apagar melhor pra você ok?
<sistematico_> nntp: Conselho de amigo.
<nntp> to ligado
<sistematico_> nntp: Vou ver o que eu faço lá.
<sistematico_> Mais tarde.
<nntp> eu vou mexer o doce tmb
<nntp> to nem com sono mais
<nntp> o que eu mais gostei do ufw foi o log
<nntp> log do iptables com rsyslog ta problematico
<nntp> sistematico_, cara
<nntp> sei nem o que dizer
<nntp> tu me deu uma ajuda ae de heroi
<nntp> e me mostrou uma alternativa interessante
<nntp> vlw mesmo sistematico_ eu vou grudar aqui e ver se apago essas linhas e te dou um feedback pra ver se tu me da uma nota 7,5 ao menos kk
<nntp> agora esse ufw to gostando
<nntp> pass in quick on proto udp from any to any
<nntp> ae sim
<nntp> facil
<nntp> trabalhar... sistematico obrigado de coraçao mano!
<sistematico> De nada.
<sistematico> Depois te ajudo mais.
<sistematico> Tô zuado aqui.
<sistematico> Fazendo 1 milhão de coisas e terminando nenhuma.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<nntp> kkk que nem noix kkk
<nntp> bora mexer entao
<nntp> matar o clone
<Matheus_Cavalho> bom dia a todos
<Rezende> buenos dias
<mary_> oiiiiiiiiii
<mary_> oi td bem/?
<mary_> oi edn-x
<edn-x> Bom dia a todos!
<omelete> dia
<edn-x> Faz um tempão que não aparecia por aqui! Vim só pra matar a saudade =)
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<edn-x> oi mary_
<Leilton> Bom dia pessoal!
<Leilton> tô com um problema aqui pra instalar o ubuntu e espero que alguém possa me ajudar
<Leilton> Juntando as peças que tenho aqui montei um pc básico pra rodar o ubuntu, configuração: 1.5gb de ram, processador athlon xp 2000+ e um placa de video geforce fx 5200 de 128mb de memória
<Leilton> o problema é que quanto tento iniciar pelo live cd só aparece a mensagem fora de alcance no monitor
<Leilton> eu instalei pelo alternate cd e deu certo, mas quando sistema vai iniciar aparece a mesma mensagem no monitor
<Leilton> fora de alcance
<Leilton> alguém já teve esse problema?
<felipealmeida> qual monitor vc está usando?
<felipealmeida> crt ou lcd?
<Leilton> lcd
<Leilton> lg m237 wa
<felipealmeida> hm, usando cabo VGA ou DVI?
<Leilton> interessante é que tenho uma placa de video bem mais fraca aqui de apenas 32mb de memória, e com ela abre o live cd de boa e consigo instalar o ubuntu, mas quando troco pra outra aparece a mesma mensagem
<Leilton> cabo vga
<felipealmeida> hm, tentou ver qual a resolução que está sendo usada quando isso acontece?
<felipealmeida> talvez a resolução seja maior que o monitor aguente
<Leilton> não sei como ver, pois o live cd só mostra a primeira tela e depois já aparece fora de alcance
<felipealmeida> acho que vc pode ver pelo menu do monitor
<Leilton> instalei o ubuntu com a plaquinha fraca de 32mb e depois coloquei a outra, até consegui entrar no linux, mas só em modo seguro, segurando o SHIFT
<Leilton> o monitor tá sempre em 1920x1080
<felipealmeida> o monitor é um monitor full hd?
<Leilton> é sim
<felipealmeida> entao é dificil que esteja tentando uma resolução maior
<Leilton> pois é, e o mais estranho é funcionar com a placa de video mais fraca e com a melhor não funcionar
<felipealmeida> ele pode estar tentando uma frequencia maior que o monitor suporte
<felipealmeida> bom, nem tanto. Pois as duas suportam as mesmas coisas em termos de X provavelmente
<Leilton> e não é defeito da placa, pois já instalei o windows pra ver se ela tinha defeito e tá funcionando perfeitamente
<felipealmeida> vc consegue acessar por ssh a maquina?
<sistematico> Leilton: Kernel Cheatcodes.
<sistematico> Leilton: noacpi acpi=off e etc..
<felipealmeida> é, é uma forma de tentar. Mas acho estranho isso fazer diferença para placa de video?
<felipealmeida> Leilton: vc tentou Ctrl+Alt+1 para ir para um console?
<Leilton> sistematico: tenho uma boa experiência em computadores a um bom tempo, mas em ubuntu tõ começando agora, não sei como fazer oque vc me passou
<Leilton> Felipealmeida: não tentei
<Leilton> posso fazer isso pelo live cd mesmo ou o ubuntu já precisa está instalado?
<felipealmeida> acho que pelo live cd vc pode, mas nunca tentei
<sistematico> Leilton: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Leilton> sistematico: obrigado, verei o tópico, caso não consiga resolver volto aqui.
<Leilton> obrigado tbm felipealmeida
<felipealmeida> Leilton: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<ladob> alguem aqui
<ladob> manja de php?
<sistematico> ladob: Foi no #php-br?
<ladob> sistematico
<ladob> ta geral offline
<ladob> la
<ladob> durmindo
<sistematico> ladob: Então fale a dúvida.
<ladob> precisava concertar 1 bug
<ladob> sistematico tipo to com 1 script em chat em php
<ladob> ele funciona perfeitamente
<chm0d-780> bm dia todos **
<ladob> so ta com 1 bug
<ladob> qando manda msg
<ladob> na sala
<ladob> as x manda
<ladob> e as x nao aparece
<ladob> la
<sistematico> uhuhu
<ladob> no php q aparece a conversação
<sistematico> ladob: Eu tento te ajudar.
<ladob> tu sabe oq pode ta ocorrendo?
<sistematico> ladob: Só que vou te pedir um favor.
<sistematico> não
<sistematico> use
<sistematico> enter como pontuação
<sistematico> ok?
<ladob> ok
<sistematico> ladob: Passa o fonte.
<ladob> sistematico vou hospedar 1 momento
<sistematico> ladob: Por pvt ou aqui no canal mesmo.
<chm0d-780> alguem sabe se o TOR anda descontinuado?
<ladob> sistematico http://tebloquiei.com/chat.zip
<ladob> se puder da uma forca ficarei muito grato. esse chat é pra ser usado em um site de deficientes fisicos, eu tava dando uma ajuda a tia la fiz 1 layout basico instalei um wordpress e talz ai ela queria por um chat, pros deficientes fisicos se relacionarem. sakaz?
<sistematico> E a tverotica onde entra nisso?
<sistematico> http://sistematico.no-ip.org/~lucas/chat/salas.php
<ladob> sistematico
<ladob> tu criou
<ladob> o banco de dados?
<ladob> importou a tabela sql?
<ladob> sistematico
<ladob> http://sistematico.no-ip.org/~lucas/chat/administracao/index.html
<ladob> cria a sala
<sistematico> O arquivo sql não importa aqui.
<sistematico> Tá bugado.
<ladob> oO
<ladob> aqui importou de boa
<ladob> tu ta tentando importar pelo phpmyadmin?
<sistematico> é
<sistematico> http://sistematico.no-ip.org/~lucas/img/screenshots/openbox/openbox-281012-11:05:25.png
<sistematico> <img alt="tverotica" src="tveroticalogo.gif" width="311" height="73" class="style6">
<sistematico> uhuhu
<sistematico> ladob: Recomendo baixar um Script de chat melhorzinho.
<ladob> sistematico acho q vo rodar um ircd e um lightirc
<ladob> com modulo de webcam
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<ladob> sistematico esse tverotica é da onde catei o script
<sistematico> ladob: Aceita uma dica?
<ladob> sistematico diz
<sistematico> ladob: http://www.falai.org/
<sistematico> Isso é MUITO mais fácil e vai te satisfazer.
<sistematico> ladob: Tudo pronto já, IRC com WebCam e muito mais.
<ladob> sistematico sim
<sistematico> ladob: E é do nosso amigo rodr1go ->
<ladob> mais o problema é que pra site pra deficientes
<ladob> sabe como é
<sistematico> humm.
<ladob> o povo fica com medo de entrar em algum publico e ser discriminado
<ladob> http://www.deficienteciente.com.br/
<ladob> to ajudando essa tia
<ladob> eu colaboro com oque posso
<sistematico> ladob: Não acredito que o chat da TV Erótica seja melhor que o Falai para deficientes.
<ladob> sistematico aquele tv erotica
<ladob> eu ia mudar tudo neh
<ladob> rs
<ladob> so ia usar a base dele
<sistematico> Que bom.
<ladob> por ser parecido com uol
<sistematico> Imaginei a expressão da sua Tia ao ver as meninas dançando no Pole Dance.
<ladob> sistematico ta doido
<ladob> o chat irei alterar tudo
<ladob> rs
<ladob> eu ia por la
<ladob> pq ela pediu pra ajudar no relacionamento da galerinha
<sistematico> ladob: Temos excelentes chats Open Source pela Web.
<sistematico> ladob: Instale o Drupal ou algo assim e baixe um módulo de chat.
<sistematico> ladob: Tem centenas :)
<ladob> o Drupal
<ladob> a interface
<ladob> é amigavel?
<sistematico> ladob: 100%
<sistematico> ladob: Meu site usa Drupal: sistematico.org
<sistematico> ladob: http://codigofonte.uol.com.br/codigo/php/aplicacoes-completas/chat-em-ajax
<ladob> sistematico baixei
<ladob> esse em ajax
<ladob> vo rodar aqui
<ladob> e ve se é bom
<sistematico> ladob: Pode criar um site com o Drupal, e integrar ao Facebook, onde todos conversariam usando o Back-end do Facebook.
<ladob> o foda desses chat em php, que ate hj nao encontrei 1 que funcionace 100%
<sistematico> É uma alternativa.
<sistematico> ladob: http://drupal.org/
<ladob> to vendo aqui
<ladob> o site deles
<sistematico> ladob: http://drupal.org/search/site/chat?f[0]=ss_meta_type%3Amodule
<ladob> sistematico algo com webcam opensource
<ladob> que tenha controle de usuarios, no caso por registro
<sistematico> ladob: Tudo no Drupal é Open Source.
<ladob> e com aprovacao de moderador
<ladob> vc nao conhece nao neh?
<ladob> http://www.red5chat.com/
<ladob> to pensando em por isso
<ladob> o foda que esses chat com cam em flash , precisa de red5 rodando em 1 maquina
<sistematico> https://iflychat.com/pricing
<sistematico> Esse é pra ser adicionado no Drupal, até 10 users ele é gratuito.
<sistematico> ladob: Você tem uma hospedagem ou hospedar aí mesmo?
<ladob> sistematico hospedar oq?
<ladob> o red5?
<ladob> sistematico no caso ia falar pra ela alugar um servidor
<ladob> nesses dcs barato
<ladob> estilo ovh
<mary_> oi gente
<felipealmeida> oi
<mary_> td bem?
<alvaro_> e você?
<mary_> td
<tiagoscd> olá minha gente, boa tarde
<tiagoscd> direto de Zurique preso devido a neve
<tiagoscd> :)
<mary_> boah tarde
<mary_> nossa ai ta nevandu akie no brasil ta fazendu mt calor
<alvaro_> e bota calor nisso rsrsrsrsrs 35º
<mary_> eu to derretendu kkkk
<felipealmeida> mary_: rio?
<mary_> sou do estadu do rio
<felipealmeida> é, aqui tá quente mesmo
<mary_> quem e do rio?
<felipealmeida> eu
<mary_> vooc e do rio alvaro?
<alvaro_> sou de Minas , Triangulo Mineiro
<mary_> ai ta quenti/????
<alvaro_> falei 35 ° é na sombra viu rsrsrsrs
<felipealmeida> estava mais quente ontem eu acho
<mary_> akie ta dandu 40 graus
<tiagoscd> aqui tá nevando bastante
<tiagoscd> não sei quantos graus
<felipealmeida> aqui no rio se der menos de 20 é como se estivesse nevando, todo mundo agasalhado, até com aqueles negócios no pescoço e tudo :P
<alvaro_> uns "torram" outros "congelam" rsrsrsrsrsrs
<tiagoscd> uehauehuaheuaheu
<tiagoscd> tá certo
<felipealmeida> me sinto na europa qdo dá 24 graus :P
<mary_> nao ta para acreditar q ai ta nevandu
<felipealmeida> mary_: em Zurique?
<alvaro_> melhor seria na Siberia -40 °
<MarconM> alguem sabe instalar a libflashplayer.so
<tiagoscd> ráá, fazer algo que não faço faz muito
<tiagoscd> fumar um cigarro :x
<tiagoscd> mentira
<tiagoscd> pegar um café aqui
<tiagoscd> :P
<MarconM> tiagoscd,
<MarconM> sabe instalar a libflashplayer.so
<MarconM> ja consegui =)
<Fisico> Rudolf calor
<Rudolf> Fisico: pra kct
<Fisico> ;/
<Fisico> Rudolf
<Fisico> duvida
<Fisico> por causa dessa m. (na verdade uma p.) de monografia
<Fisico> e das vezes q temos que somar naquela conta
<Fisico> eu ainda não pude nem tive tempo de rodar nada naquele server lá q eu tinha te dito
<Fisico> lá está com o windows
<Fisico> para eu mexer por ssh, controlar lá para por algum programa do qutip exemplo para rodar é só pedir para ele instalar aquele programa lá, para aquela máquina virar meu cliente
<Fisico> acho q era o rd windows q me indicou naquela vez
<Fisico> rdesktop não rdwindows
<Fisico> kk
<Rudolf> sim, na sua maquina vc precisa instalar o rdesktop
<Fisico> mas na minha lá é linux
<Fisico> no lab é linux e no server que eu quero instalar é windows
<Fisico> eu tenho q instalar o rdesktop no server e no linux, o q eu instalo?
<Rudolf> Fisico: instala na sua maquina e conecta no windows
<Rudolf> rdesktop -g 1330x720 -u user -p senha ip-do-server
<Fisico> no windows eu não preciso instalar nada Rudolf?
<Rudolf> Fisico: não, mas o acesso remoto TEM que estar ativado
<Fisico> onde q eu acho esse acesso remoto?
<Rudolf> Fisico: e a porta 3389 tem que estar acessível
<Fisico> pensei q era só mandar conectar
<Fisico> o q faço então?
<Fisico> para achar e ver esse acesso remoto?
<Rudolf> Fisico: tente conectar
<Fisico> e se não der certo Rudolf?
<Rudolf> Fisico: precisa que o administrador da maquina (ou do firewall) da rede libere o acesso
<Fisico> como eu vejo o acesso remoto do windows?
<Fisico> hum
<Fisico> no firewell
<Fisico> entendi
<Rudolf> Fisico: Computador, Propriedades
<Rudolf> Fisico: isso para ativar o acesso remoto
<Fisico> já vi Rudolf
<Fisico> e o rdesktop tem um interface intuitiva?
<Rudolf> Fisico: não
<Rudolf> Fisico: linha de comando
<Fisico> ixi
<Rudolf> Fisico: tem cliente gtk
<Rudolf> Fisico: http://www.nongnu.org/grdesktop/
<Fisico> ai fica bem melhor Rudolf
<Fisico> nossa
<Fisico> e para ter um unico ip, endereço, sempre para se conectar eu uso aquele site, o no-ip?
<Rudolf> Fisico: sim, mas o server é dhcp?
<Fisico> acho q sim ou não Rudolf? acho q lá não é ip fixo não
<Rudolf> Fisico: cara, faculdade geralmente é
<Fisico> fixo?
<Rudolf> sim
<Fisico> entendi
<Fisico> preciso saber lá então Rudolf
<Rudolf> é
<Fisico> se for linux, a máquina q eu quero q seja o server, o q eu instalo Rudolf? tipo, tenho um pc no laboratório q eu instalei o linux
<Fisico> e meu note, q tb tem linux
<Rudolf> basta ter ssh server no linux que vc quer acessar
<Rudolf> e ssh client no linux de onde vc vai acessar
<Rudolf> para acesso com X, o mais simples é rodar uma sessão de vncserver de um lado e vnc client do outro
<Rudolf> respectivamente servidor, cliente
<xonilda> .
<Rudolf> Votar em branco só seria aceitável se Gandalf fosse candidato a prefeito do Condado.
<novato_br> galera, como emular a internet na VM com a iso do android
<MarconM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Peig1DmcSqc
<MarconM> Rudolf, auehauheauheuahuea
<novato_br> eu não consegui assistir o 1
<novato_br> muito menos o 2
<novato_br> filmes ruins
<ladob> irc.Favelados.tk Vem pra favela
<Rudolf> ladob: !?
<Fisico> entendi Rudolf
<Fisico> como q chama o ssh no linx, tanto o server quanto o cliente, para que eu instale?
<Rudolf> Fisico: openssh
<Fisico> e depois é só configurar?
<Fisico> para server e cliente?
<Rudolf> não há necessidade de configurar para funcionar
<Rudolf> somente iniciar o serviço, caso ele não inicie automaticamente após a instalação
<Rudolf> mas por segurança, eu recomendo mudar a porta do server
<Rudolf> porta 22 padrão sofre ataque por bruteforce, inevitavelmente
<Rudolf> Fisico: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yaq9sUAYhOI&feature=youtu.be
<Fisico> entendi Rudolf, obrigado, vou ver o video
<Fisico> hahahahahhaa
<Fisico> nossa
<Fisico> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Fisico: que lezera esse calor
<Rudolf> Fisico: vontade de fazer nada
<Rudolf> Fisico: conta de luz aumentou 30R$ por causa desse calor
<Fisico> nossa Rudolf
<Fisico> lá em sc só ficamos no ar condicionado
<Fisico> kk
<Rudolf> Fisico: ventilador mesmo
<Fisico> alias, eu to indo pra casa só pra dormir ultimamente
<Rudolf> vida de pesquisador
<Rudolf> quem me dera
<Fisico> vida de tapado Rudolf
<Fisico> nem registrado sou
<Rudolf> tenho que passar o dia me estressando com seres de inteligência inferior
<Fisico> vc conhece bem o esquema
<Rudolf> to ligado
<Fisico> da mesma forma lá
<Fisico> Rudolf aqui no brasil
<Fisico> é assim, devido a burocracia
<Rudolf> hohoho
<Rudolf> falta de vontade
<Fisico> temos q aguentar msm
<chm0d-780> Traceback (most recent call last):
<chm0d-780>   File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repository", line 40, in <module>
<chm0d-780>     sp = SoftwareProperties(options)	
<chm0d-780>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/softwareproperties/SoftwareProperties.py", line 90, in __init__
<chm0d-780>     self.reload_sourceslist()
<chm0d-780>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/softwareproperties/SoftwareProperties.py", line 538, in reload_sourceslist
<chm0d-780>     self.distro.get_sources(self.sourceslist)
<chm0d-780>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptsources/distro.py", line 90, in get_sources
<chm0d-780>     raise NoDistroTemplateException("Error: could not find a "
<chm0d-780> aptsources.distro.NoDistroTemplateException: Error: could not find a distribution template
<chm0d-780> alguem pode me ajudar cm esse erro?
<chm0d-780> nunca mais usei esse sistema
<chm0d-780> e de repente já não consigo add nenhuma ppa
<chm0d-780> e alguns repositórios nem atualizam
<ThiagoCMC> chm0d-780, use pastebin... Cuidado com o flood...
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: sem flood tio
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: /topic
<chm0d-780> ok foi mal ai
<chm0d-780> a minha conexão está meio lenta
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: use wgetpast
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: nem precisa abrir pagina
<chm0d-780> valeu Rudolf
<chm0d-780> vou dar um paste lah
<piero> Estou com o Ubuntu 12.10 e meu gimp ficou muito lento, especialmente quando tento usar o menu superior, como quando tento redimensionar uma camada. Utilizo os drivers proprietários da ATI. O que pode estar acontecendo?
<Rudolf> piero: vai saber né
<piero> o sistema trava geral, tenho que abrir um tty e matar o gimp para conseguir retornar a interface
<Rudolf> piero: driver? disco? cache? configuração antiga conflitando com o software novo?
<Rudolf> piero: algum outro software para testar o driver grafico?
<piero> sim, funcionando normalmente.
<Rudolf> piero: pau do gimp
<Rudolf> piero: mova a conf antiga (como backup) e tente usar novamente
<piero> tp@heavy:~$ fgl_glxgears
<piero> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<piero> 2406 frames in 5.0 seconds = 481.200 FPS
<Rudolf> piero: dmesg | cat /var/log/messages ?
<piero> o que acontece é que os 4 núcleos vão a 100%...
<piero> quando eu tento fazer algo besta como clicar em Arquivo, Novo...
<Rudolf> piero: bom, então descarta-se video
<Rudolf> piero: sugiro mover a conf antiga
<Rudolf> piero: ele deve estar se perdendo em alguma thread
<Rudolf> piero: esse sistema foi atualizado de antigo?
<chm0d-780> Rudolf, http://pastebin.com/6KzzQCjZ
<chm0d-780> Rudolf, dá pra dar uma ajudinha?
<Rudolf> chm0d-780: não uso ubuntu, não posso te ajudar especificamente com este software de gerenciamente de pacotes
<chm0d-780> eu tbm já não estou usando mto
<chm0d-780> mas preciso instalar algo mas sempre que tento add a ppa
<chm0d-780> dá esse erro
<piero> sim, foi atualizado. Já removi as configurações..
<piero> travou toda minha interface de novo
<Rudolf> piero: lauchpad
<piero> coisa medonha ter que parar a produção para resolver problemas de software :(
<Rudolf> piero: provavelmente bug
<piero> provavelmente problema no unity, vou tentar fora
<chm0d-780> alguem para me ajudar cm esse problema http://pastebin.com/6KzzQCjZ
<ladob> Rádio ONLINE http://200.98.162.88:8000/listen.pls (No Winamp) / http://200.98.162.88/aovivo.asx (No Windows Media Player)
<Rudolf> ladob: propaganda?
<piero> voila, o gimp funcionou lindamente sozinho..
<piero> o problema está no unity
<Rudolf> piero: sorte
<piero> sorte?
<Rudolf> piero: poderia não ser não?
<Rudolf> piero: poderia não ser, não?
<Rudolf> piero: e vc ficar andando em circulos para resolver o problema
<piero> bom... 99% dos problemas com o Ubuntu estão no unity
<piero> não foi sorte
<piero> foi experiência
<Rudolf> piero: huyeheiueih
<Rudolf> piero: não sei, definitivamente não uso ubuntu
<Rudolf> piero: mas faz sentido
<Rudolf> piero: algo criado para ser bunitinho, não deve ter sido pensando em se sintonizar com as outras aplicações
<sistematico> chm0d-780: Unknown Paste ID.
<Rudolf> piero: mas, visão minha
<Rudolf> sistematico: hueheiuheiuhe
<Rudolf> piero: vejo de fora e a quantidade de reclamaçoes
<Rudolf> piero: posso estar enganado
<sistematico> Rudolf: Temos um ilusionista entre nós.
<sistematico> :|
<Rudolf> sistematico: ilusionista?
<sistematico> O paste do cara sumiu.
<Rudolf> sistematico: ah
<Rudolf> sistematico: achei que fosse outro
<chm0d-780> sistematico, http://pastebin.com/P2W45DHR
<piero> pq raios todo mundo enlouqueceu e resolveu criar sistemas bunitinhos para romper paradigmas? O gnome 2 funcionava tão bem! Só precisava de um sistema de buscas melhor, a la Windows 7
<Rudolf> piero: por que a maioria dos usuários buscam a forma
<Rudolf> piero: veja windows 8
<Rudolf> piero: os produtos da apple
<Rudolf> piero: é o que agrada, atrai
<Rudolf> piero: vivemos no mundos das formas
<Rudolf> piero: da beleza
<Rudolf> piero: dificilmente pensa-se em usabilidade
<xispirito> para isto que temos os Xmonad da vida aha
<chm0d-780> sistematico, deu uma olhada?
<sistematico> Usabilidade? Viu algum deficiente visual usando o Xmonad?
<xispirito> ah, eu não tinha pensado nisto xD
<xispirito> mas um surdo pode usar
<MrBoss> boa tarde
<MrBoss> !paste
<nntp> voltei apos um curto sono e uma noite sem dormir
<nntp> agora ta fnfando
<nntp> sistematico,
<xispirito> nntp: e dae
<xispirito> funcionou a parada ae?
<xispirito> eu ia voltar ontem, mas achei um pessoal por ae ..
<nntp> xispirito, sim mano
<MrBoss> alguém sabe como resolvo este erro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1313222/
<nntp> ontem o sistematico me deu aula aqui me pagou sapo e me mostrou o caminho da luz
<xispirito> massa
<sistematico> chm0d-780: Você já reparou que não tem como eu te ajudar?
<nntp> xispirito,  ontem tinha 2 firewalls ativados por isso a gente nao entendia... depois eu reparei issoae mesmo assim tava trash
<chm0d-780> pq :S?
<novato_br> pô, vou fazer uma campanha aqui pró utf8
<nntp> sistematico, me orientou sistematicamente e melhorou bastante
<novato_br> ninguem usa utf8 por aqui
<xispirito> nntp: na máquina que você me deu acesso não tinha mais nada a partir de certo ponto
<nntp> ta ae o resultado
<nntp> http://pastebin.com/kRC5KDJw
<xispirito> só se tinha outra com firewall
<sistematico> chm0d-780: Eu "imagino" que esse erro ocorra quando abre o Gerenciador de Atualizações ou Centro de Software ou algo parecido.
<chm0d-780> nem por isso
<chm0d-780> só quando eu tento adicionar uma ppa
<novato_br> sistematico: vossa excelência, poderia me ajudar acessar um notebook remotamente via SSH?
<nntp> meu compiz que ta osso
<nntp> vo ali e volto 2t
<sistematico> chm0d-780: Sempre cole o comando que gerou o erro, junto com o erro.
<xispirito> nntp: sim, eu também faço ( fazia ) com scripts .sh
<nntp> sistematico, http://pastebin.com/kRC5KDJw
<novato_br> nntp: parece que vai ser um ax para o japão
<xispirito> nunca gostei de restore
<novato_br> fax*
<chm0d-780> sistematico,   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/tor64
<sistematico> Certo.
<sistematico> chm0d-780: Sua arquitetura?
<xispirito> sistematico: vamos fazer um protesto, exigindo um salário para cada da Canonical
<xispirito> tá demais o suporte
<sistematico> novato_br: ssh -p porta usuario@maquina
<sistematico> Se omitir a -p porta ele vai tentar a 22 por padrão.
<chm0d-780> i686 sistematico
<sistematico> novato_br: Encare maquina como um domínio ou IP.
<sistematico> chm0d-780: Sistema 32 bits tentando instalar o tor 64 bits?
<sistematico> upubuntu-com
<xispirito> tinha que ter uma instrução no processador que gritasse com o user nestes casos
<sistematico> É upubuntu mesmo, ou ubuntu?
<chm0d-780> sim já tentei sem o 64 no fim
<chm0d-780> dá o mesmo erro
<sistematico> uipibuntu?
<sistematico> aikibuntu
<chm0d-780> por isso tentei cm o 64 no fim sistematico
<xispirito> chm0d-780: e não tem tor nos repositórios Ubuntu?
<MrBoss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1313222/
<xispirito> os oficiais?
<xispirito> olha que tem
<sistematico> chm0d-780: Procure no launchpad.net
<sistematico> xispirito: Isso que eu ia falar agora.
<sistematico> chm0d-780: Não seria 1000x melhor tu digitar apt-get install tor?
<_azak> olá para todos. alguém tem o wordpress instalado? Instalei pelo apt-get, fui conferir em localhost/wordpress e não deu em nada.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuh
<sistematico> Boa sorte colegas de "trabalho".
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
 * xispirito foge de web frameworks
<sistematico> btw é cms
<xispirito> eu fujo igual
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<sistematico> Já que ninguem quis ajudar o menino..
<sistematico> _azak: Instalou o Apache ou qualquer outro Web Server?
<_azak> sistematico, sim o apache está instalado. o localhost retorna It works.
<sistematico> Ok.
<_azak> sistematico, também instalou o mysql-client, mas o mysql-server não.
<sistematico> _azak: Instale.
<sistematico> _azak: Procure a pasta do Wordpress pra mim: sudo find / -iname "wordpress*" -type d
<picolo> Boa tarde. Alguém já atualizou o ubuntu 12.04 para o 12.10? Caso positivo, teve algum problema com os softwares já instalados?
<_azak> sistematico, mysql-server instalado. retorno do comando: entre outros(etc,doc) , /usr/share/wordpress tem um index.html
<picolo> _azak, essa foi uma dúvida?
<sistematico> _azak: Seguinte.
<_azak> picolo, sim
<sistematico> _azak: Acho que num é esse dir não.
<sistematico> _azak: /var/www, ou /srv/http ou /var/http ou algo parecido.
<picolo> Não estou entendendo o que você quer na verdade.
<sistematico> _azak: Em /etc/apache2/ tem uma conf do apache que referencia pra pasta do Wordpress.
<sistematico> _azak: Digite: grep -rils wordpress /etc/apache2 e cole o resultado aqui pra mim.
<sistematico> _azak: Certo?
<_azak> sistematico, não retorna nada.
<sistematico> Certo.
<nntp> voltei
<sistematico> _azak: digite: sudo service apache2 start
<sistematico> _azak: Vê se dá algum erro.
<_azak> sistematico,  httpd (pid 11203) already running,
<sistematico> _azak: a2enmod
<sistematico> Habilita o php e etc...
<sistematico> php-mysql...
<_azak> sistematico, Module php5 already enabled ERROR: Module php-mysql does not exist!
<sistematico> _azak: Se digitar a2enmod sem nada ele vai listar os módulos que tem.
<_azak> sistematico, sim, realmente só tem o php5
<_azak> sistematico, criei um link /var/www/wordpress->/usr/share/wordpress e estou lendo o /usr/share/doc/wordpress/README.debian para criar um desses arquivos:Neither /etc/wordpress/config-localhost.php nor /etc/wordpress/config-localhost.php could be found. Se pensar em mais alguma coisa por favor fale.
<MrBoss> alguém pode me ajudar com um erro de atualização?
<sistematico> _azak: Cole seus arquivos de configuração pra mim.
<_azak> sistematico, estou tentando uma coisa e já retorno.
<sistematico> _azak: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default
<ladob> www.Favelados.tk melhor bate papo do brasil!
<nntp> lol
<MrBoss> sistematico, para fazer um downgrade só re-instalando ?
<_azak> sistematico, você sabe criar um banco de dados?
<sistematico> ladob: Amigo, num pode fazer isso aqui não.
<ladob> sistematico disculpa
<xispirito> haaehuehuaeuha
<sistematico> MrBoss: Não.
<xispirito> downgrade de sistema?
<H3ruS> xispirito: biba
<xispirito> fala kenga
<sistematico> MrBoss: Mas é num é fácil não viu.
<sistematico> H3ruS: O cara fazendo propagadanda aí ó
<Rudolf> nntp: e ae
<nntp> Rudolf, salve!
<Rudolf> nntp: votou? ou sem segundo turno por aí?
<nntp> Rudolf, aqui nao teve segundo turno nao e eu nao votei no primeiro tmb nao
<Rudolf> nntp: hehehe
<H3ruS> sistematico: eu ja vi
<sistematico> _azak: mysql -u root -p
<sistematico> _azak: CREATE DATABASE banco;
<sistematico> _azak: Usa o PHPMyAdmin porque na mão é duro.
<sistematico> Mais tarde eu volto, vou ali fora.
<_azak> sistematico, consegui criar o banco de dados. Estou com o phpmyadmin instalado. Como criar um usuário?
<Rudolf> _azak: GRANT
<nntp> justamente _azak
<Rudolf> H3ruS: hehehe
<nntp> phpmyadmin
<nntp> localhost/phpmyadmin
<Rudolf> H3ruS: eu não tirei pq não sabia se tava proibida propagandas
<Rudolf> H3ruS: apesar de saber quem é
<H3ruS> Rudolf: pvt
<Ursinha> Rudolf, é offtopic né, e se tiver evadindo ban, pior ainda
<Rudolf> Ursinha: é, não me foi passado nada
<Rudolf> H3ruS: pvt blocked
<H3ruS> 0.0 arrre Rudolf
<H3ruS> Rudolf: por que ?
<Rudolf> H3ruS: evitar incomodos
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<Rudolf> H3ruS: vai tudo para /dev/null
<Ursinha> Rudolf,  tá nas regras do canal... ali no topic
<H3ruS> Rudolf: aceita ae .. quero te mandar algo
<H3ruS> um convite fiww
<sistematico> H3ruS: Já ia fofocar né?
<Rudolf> huehieuhei
<Rudolf> H3ruS: #ubuntu-br-ops
<Rudolf> rsrsr
 * H3ruS logico *__*
<H3ruS> #ubuntu-br-ops
<H3ruS> ok
<_azak> o banco aparece em show databases, mas não no myphpadmin.
<sistematico> _azak: Porque tu não deu um FLUSH PRIVILEGES;
<sistematico> _azak: mysql.com
<Rudolf> toin!
<sistematico> _azak: Dá uma estudada.
<sistematico> _azak: Compensa.
<sistematico> Vou nessa.
<novato_br> mas eu  acesso o notebook remotamente por internet, não estou em rede local, denka!
<xispirito> novato_br: dai só com ip fixo ou um no-ip da vida
<novato_br> sistematico: your highness
<novato_br> what?
<novato_br> xispirito: não funciona sabendo o ip da pessoa?
<novato_br> eu sei o ip, saca?
<xispirito> se a pessoa tem ip externo, sim
<novato_br> é, mas eu tentei com o ip externo e não deu certo
<ThiagoCMC> E o TeamViwer?
<xispirito> quer dizer, eu teho um ip externo, todos na web tem =D, só que existe o NAT
<Rudolf> novato_br: qual o erro?
<novato_br> eu tava aqui no putty rodando em cima do windows tentando acessar o ubuntu com o ssh instalado
<xispirito> o mesmo ip externo aqui vale para todo provedor
<novato_br> agora tu me pegou, Rudolf
<novato_br> esqueci a mensagem de erro
<novato_br> eu vou tentar depois e reporto aqui
<Rudolf> novato_br: se houver um router/firewall/ap antes da maquina ser acessada é necessário um port forwarding para a maquina interna
<novato_br> eu sei que na rede local, funciona bem
<novato_br> ah okay
<novato_br> então esse é o problema
<novato_br> lá tem router
<Rudolf> novato_br: explicado
<xispirito> novato_br: funciona na rede local pois vocês estão dentro da mesma célila, sem routers/proxys no meio
<xispirito> #célula
<novato_br> souka, denka!
<xispirito> arre o.0
<xispirito> mim não entende
<novato_br> entendi, alteza!
<nntp-porai> e tem q abrir a porta no router
<nntp-porai> se nao necas
<novato_br> eu sei que porta está aberta, nntp-porai
<novato_br> eu sou vou mudar aqui a porta de acesso do putty
<Rudolf> novato_br: dica, não use a 22
<novato_br> por que não, Rudolf?
<Rudolf> novato_br: vai sofrer ataque bruteforce
<novato_br> por que é porta visada para ataques?
<Rudolf> novato_br: isso
<novato_br> eu não me importo
<Rudolf> novato_br: fala sério
<novato_br> deixa os hackers tentarem quebrar a senha de superusuario
<Rudolf> novato_br: PermitRootLogin no
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<novato_br> não vao conseguir nem se tivessem mil anos de prazo com os computadores mixurucas deles
<xispirito> hacker não ficam por ae quebrando senha =D
<Rudolf> novato_br: não é isso, o problema é o processamento do router que vai subir preto
<ThiagoCMC> eu tb deixo tudo aberto da 22... nunca fui invadido...
<Rudolf> novato_br: larga a mão de ser arrogante
<novato_br> eu não estou sendo arrogante, Rudolf
<novato_br> é que essa preocupação com segurança é excessiva demais
<novato_br> é muita paranóia
<Rudolf> novato_br: ok
<xispirito> claro =D
<novato_br> eu já fiquei um ano sem anti-virus no windows
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<Rudolf> novato_br: não está mais aqui quem falou
<novato_br> sem ter qualquer problema
<novato_br> ok
<Rudolf> novato_br: windows não é exemplo para nada
<novato_br> mas essa precaução, eu tomarei, Rudolf: PermitRootLogin no
<xispirito> "eu fiquei um ano sem antivirus e nunca peqguei virus" .. e como você sabe? é o mesmo que nunca ir ao médico e dizer que não tem doença nenhuma
<Rudolf> xispirito: ele é fodão
<novato_br> concordo, xispirito
<Rudolf> xispirito: me refiro ao windows
<xispirito> Rudolf: aha
<novato_br> não é questão de ser bom ou não, Rudolf
<novato_br> é só ter alguns cuidados
<Rudolf> Attention Rupert Murdoch: Steve Jobs Passed Away On October 5th, Not October 28th http://tcrn.ch/VxhNcQ
<sistematico> uhuhuh
<Rudolf> tomar sorvete
<Rudolf> fuiz
<morfeu> boa tarde.
<ThiagoCMC> taaarde
<Cristiano-CM> Pessoal alguém ai pode me ajudar com o K3b?
<rsser> Cristiano-CM: o que você quer fazer?
<Cristiano-CM> dvd eu tenho gravado normal porem quando tento gravar dvd-dl no periodo de gravaação dá erro e diz que nas configurações isso pode ser corrigido, é algo referente a permissões!
<rsser> DL = Double Layer
<rsser> você quer gravar um de 9GB
<Cristiano-CM> isso! 8GB!
<rsser> Cristiano-CM: refaça a gravação e quando o erro  aparecer copie e cole aqui.
<rsser> os textos das caixas de diálogo do linux são selecionáveis
<rsser> nós aguardamos
<nntp-porai> como eu apago o arquivo e os hardlinks que ele ta linkado ?
<rsser> rm + find deve fazer o serviço, nntp-porai
<nntp-porai> bacana q eu tinha apagado o arquivo antes dae ele nao apagava
<rsser> sudo rm
<rsser> deve resolver
<nntp-porai> agora sim
<nntp-porai> alguem ae sabe a regra do iptables pra liberar skype
 * rootpt Halô
<MuriloReis> oi
<tiagoscd> noite
<MuriloReis> noite
<MuriloReis> iaio blz ?
<Matheus_Cavalho> boa noite a todos
<Matheus_Carvalh0> fui janta...té ja gente
<tiagoscd> MuriloReis, beleza e por aí?
<tiagoscd> Matheus_Carvalh0, boa janta :)
<rcbdesigner> eita que aqui em Salvador foi 13+25= 38 na cabeça !!
<MuriloReis> blz tbm !
<MuriloReis> eu sou de Salvador
<MuriloReis> kkkk
<MuriloReis> 38 na cabeça msm
<tiagoscd> aqui está -2 :P
<tiagoscd> povo daqui de Frankfurt acha que eu vim do Alaska, pois só com uma camisa polo estou na boa :D
<MuriloReis> alguém me tira uma duvida
<MuriloReis> ????
<tiagoscd> MuriloReis, manda sua dúvida, fica mais fácil pra alguém ajudar se souber
<tiagoscd> :)
<MuriloReis> o ubuntu roda jogos de boa ?
<nntp-porai> roda sim
<nntp-porai> agora tem que ver se o jogo tem versao pra linux
<MuriloReis> ah entendi vlw
<MuriloReis> tô baixando o ubuntu aki cansei do xp essa merda cheio de bug
<nntp-porai> que bom
<nntp-porai> MuriloReis, tem como rodar ateh jogos windows tmb
<nntp-porai> com o wine
<MuriloReis> coisa boa isso !
<nntp-porai> depois da uma olhada ae no google sobre wine e jogos
<MuriloReis> certo ! tô loko pra me livra da windows
<tiagoscd> =)
<tiagoscd> vou achar algo pra comer aqui, volto logo mais
<nntp-porai> bon apetit
<nntp-porai> MuriloReis, e a steam ta vindo pro linux tmb
<nntp-porai> ae acabou
<nntp-porai> vo ver um filme aqui
<tiagoscd> tks
<nntp-porai> yw
<rcbdesigner> eae tiagoscd  foi bancado pela canonical?
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner, sim
<tiagoscd> agora estou indo mesmo
<tiagoscd> volto logo mais
<tiagoscd> abs
<tiagoscd> fui
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: quem é HS... alguma coisa?
<Matheus_Carvalh0> boa noite a todos
<MuriloReis> boa !
<rcbdesigner> flw
<Matheus_Carvalh0> rcbdesigner, buenas
<rcbdesigner> buenas man
<rcbdesigner> desapareci um pouco pq ainda to me recuperando de uma inflamação no braço
<Matheus_Carvalh0> rcbdesigner, inflamação no braço? como assim? tendinite?
<slacks> buenas notches!
<rcbdesigner> sei não man
<rcbdesigner> acordei semana retrasada com uma dor no ombro fod¨%$
<rcbdesigner> fui num médico.. tirou raio x.. não deu nada.. passou antiflamatorio e relaxante muscular
<rcbdesigner> pareceu q tinha melhorado... ai fui fazer osadia com a mulher.. ferrou.. qd parei o medicamento pensando q tava tudo blz.. voltou a dorigual ou pior q a do início
<rcbdesigner> fui de novo num outro médico.. passou antiflamatorio tb e mandou fazer ressonancia.. to aqui tomando remédio e esperando resultado
<rcbdesigner> para ir num especialista msm
<rcbdesigner> médico de pronto atendimento é fd.. mal olha parece q já sabe o q é.. sei lá... parece q fica numa agonia de não querer ver mais paciente =/
<rcbdesigner> sacou Matheus_Carvalh0 ?
<Matheus_Carvalh0> sim sim...
<Matheus_Carvalh0> mas se não apareceu no raio X
<Matheus_Carvalh0> geralmente é tendinite
<Matheus_Carvalh0> eu tenho e para ver mesmo é só com ressonancia
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: por isso são ricos
<rcbdesigner> não sei man... eu até tava com receio de ser princípio de LER
<rcbdesigner> Rudolf:  kkkk
<rcbdesigner> o cara tava mais com cara de q tinha um fusquinha.. mas vai q vejo saindo de Hilux
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: ou mercedez amg
<tiagoscd> Rudolf, HS alguma coisa? não entendi
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: tinha um cara aqui como op
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: nick começava com H
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: achei que era vc com outro nivk
<tiagoscd> não
<rcbdesigner> eu?
<tiagoscd> mas quem tem o cloak ubuntu/member pode virar op sem problemas
<rcbdesigner> ah ta
<Daekdroom> Todo ubuntu/member tem certo nível de access aqui.
<Daekdroom> Por isso que é tranquilo ir pedir ajuda no #ubuntu-irc
<Rudolf> delet: opa, vc por aqui?
<Rudolf> delet: bom te ver, como vai?
<Rudolf> Daekdroom: num entendi
<Daekdroom> Se você der um /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-br list  dá pra ver que todo Ubuntu/member tem poderes nesse canal.
<Daekdroom> Da mesma forma que a Ursinha tem, por exemplo.
<Daekdroom> Aí quando não tem nenhum op daqui mesmo, é só passar no #ubuntu-irc e avisar que tá tendo problema.
<Daekdroom> Toda a equipe de lá tem a cloak de ubuntu/member e é responsável pelos canais internacionais.
<Rudolf> Daekdroom: ok, to na lista daqui
<Rudolf> Daekdroom: mas bom saber
<tiagoscd> maior decepção o buffet aqui em Frankfurt
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: ta na alemanha sabidão?
<tiagoscd> tinha só dois tipos de carne, macarrão, arroz e saladas
<tiagoscd> Rudolf, sim, deu pau no voo, passo a noite aqui
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: e vc fala alemão?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: ouve?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: entende?
<tiagoscd> Rudolf, não :)
<tiagoscd> mas com inglês se sobrevive tranquilamente aqui
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: não foi o que soube
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: mas blza
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: deve ser por que vc foi passear
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: ou não?
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: alguns amigos disseram-me que não se faz muitos amigos somente com o inglês
<tiagoscd> passear? estou aqui a trabalho :) hard job for Ubuntu
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: antes "hard job" do que "blow job"
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: mas que trabalho você faz, alias?
<tiagoscd> Rudolf, bom, sou suspeito para falar a respeito do inglês, só fui até o aeroporto e ao hotel
<tiagoscd> Rudolf, estou indo para UDS
<Daekdroom> UDS dessa vez é Dinamarca né?:
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: o que é UDS?
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkk
<Matheus_Carvalh0> tiagoscd, boa feira ai brother...eu vou pra cama pq amanha as 5h viajo pra Passo Fundo para organizar o espaço para a Semana Academica do IF
<Rudolf> Matheus_Carvalh0: vc é fisico também?
<Matheus_Carvalh0> boa noite a todos e até amanha de tarde
<Rudolf> Matheus_Carvalh0: noite
<Matheus_Carvalh0> Rudolf, não cara...sou CURIOSO Linux
<Rudolf> Matheus_Carvalh0: bom sonhos
<Matheus_Carvalh0> Rudolf, vlw brother...amanha de tarde dou uma passadinha aqui
<Matheus_Carvalh0> abrass a todos e bom chat
<Matheus_Carvalh0> fuiii
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-21
<TESTEMG27> ####
<sagat> boa noite
<sagat> alguém manja de código c ?
<Gvr> boa noite
<sagat> se alguém quiser entender o projeto , sou capaz de descrever uma lógica para o serviço que estou pretendendo
<sagat> Gvr boa noite
<sagat> estou precisando fazer um monitoramento de servidores e para isso estou usando ubuntu server
<astroo-> sagat  Gvr  ola
<sagat> no caso estava usando nagios 3
<sagat> essa ferramenta passou a cobrar pelos serviços prestados
<Gvr> alguem aqui tem o vmware instalado no 13.04?
<sagat> e eu estou tentando fazer uma ferramente própria
<sagat> porém fiz o .sh
<sagat> e agora preciso fazer subir o serviço automaticamente se alguem ai sou como aponto essa sintaxe no c eu ficaria grato
<sagat> obrigado e boa noite
<sagat> o astroo
<sagat> tudo certo por ai
<Gvr> oá sagat
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Gvr> tô com um probleminha no vmware
<Gvr> não consigo instalar o pacotes de atualizações
<dberg> heh, discussao mir x wayland, e agora upstart x systemd. Not cool.
<sagat> se caso alguém for apto a ativar serviços de monitoramento de servidores tenho um código
<dberg> sagat: ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kaio> galera
<kaio> alguém sabe como fazer o pedido do cd do Ubuntu 13.10
<karol_> qual o melhor servidor de email para instalar no ubuntu
<karol_> ?
<eddienorte> boa noite alguem poderia me ajudar ?
<friday__> diga a dúvida eddienorte
<eddienorte> eu não consigo instalar o codec de video rv40 no 13.10
<isaac_> podem me informa se posso instalar o ubuntu 13.10 nos pc com processadores intel?
<isaac_> quando fiz o a download notei a seguinte informaçao ubuntu amd 64
<isaac_> alguem pode  responder?
<zyd> bom dia
<zyd> alguem sab pq o ubuntu nao instala no win7
<zyd> sim
<zyd> o 13.1
<zyd> q eu baixei nao sta instalando, executo o boot na iniciação do pc mas só aparece a tela preta e depois volta pro windows
<vngasp> opa alguem ai?
<zyd> sim
<zyd> has joined #ubuntu-br
<vngasp> ontem fiz a atualização para o um 13.10, não sei se e problema da minha instalação ou um bug do ubuntu, mas o botão desligar e reiniciar não estão funcionando
<vngasp> tenho que desligar via terminal.
<zyd> y
<vngasp> alguém teve esse problema?
<mirqui> eu baixei e fiz um live cd
<mirqui> ai , se der problema , é só instalar novamente
<Rick__> Alguem ai pode tirar uma duvida?
<Rick__> alguem ai?
<whoter> bom dia
<whoter> Good morning, my printer is imprimndo very slow in ubuntu linux, and windows xp in regular print.
<whoter> Good morning, my printer is imprimndo very slow in ubuntu linux, and windows xp in regular print.
<whoter> can someone help me?
<whoter>  using parallel LX-810 printer
<pombo> alguem mais está tendo problemas para instalar pacotes de terceiros?
<pombo> google chrome não instala
<pombo> fluendo não instala
<Mlucena> Boa tarde a todos, gostaria de uma ajuda. acabei de baixar pela segunda vez o ubuntu 13. quando instalando ambos travam apos a conexao com internet. nao procegue com a insstalação. alguem sabe o que pode esta ocorrendo? obg
<deangelo> ola
<deangelo> alguém sabe como instalar um programa no ubuntu?
<Gvr> alguem aqui tem o vmware instalado no 13.04 64 bits?
<brunoalmeida> Ola boa tarde
<brunoalmeida> sera que alguem poderia me ajudar  da erro quand vou atualizar para o ubunto 13.10
<brunoalmeida> ninguem
<brunoalmeida> valew
<Gvr> oi
<Gvr> brunoalmeida
<Gvr> o aconselhavel é instalar o 13.10 do '0'
<brunoalmeida> sem chance tenho uns programas da faculdade
<brunoalmeida> como netbeans
<brunoalmeida> eclpse
<brunoalmeida> e uma configuração de tomcat
<Gvr> salve seu /home
<brunoalmeida> como faz pra salvar
<Gvr> copia e cola
<boyslim> boa tarde galera
<ghs> Alguem poderia me ajudar ? Estou com o live-cd do ubuntu para recuperar alguns arquivos do Windows.
<ghs> Porém, não adianta nada. Primeiro, o Java não funciona no browser para colocar os arquivos no Google Drive, segundo, nao consigo colocar os arquivos no pendrive. O que eu faço ?
<boyslim> quero fazer meu pendrive bootavel mais os programas que baixa não executam no linux alguem pode me ajudar
<Gvr> o proprio ubutun ja cria ele como bootavel
<ghs> nao consigo instalar nada no ubuntu live cd.
<boyslim> gvr como assim nao entidi
<boyslim> alguem aeh usa elementary os
<ivanbajr> Boa tarde. Tem como instalar o teamviewer no ubuntu 13.10?
<KurtKraut> ivanbajr, é só baixar o instalador do site oficial (arquivo .deb), dar dois cliques nele (ou abrir ele) e seguir as instruções na tela. É bem NNF mesmo.
<KurtKraut> NFF = Next, Next, Finish
<ivanbajr> Não deu certo
<ivanbajr> fica faltando um arquivo
<ivanbajr> com o 13.04 instala sem problema
<KurtKraut> ivanbajr, me mostra um screenshot do erro
<ivanbajr> um momento
<ivanbajr> A dependência não e contentável: lib32asound2
<ivanbajr> isto aparece utilizado o instalador de pacotes do ubuntu.
<KurtKraut> ivanbajr, sua instalação está completa? Dá um sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<ivanbajr> um momento
<KurtKraut> ivanbajr, me responde sempre em público por favor.
<KurtKraut> ivanbajr, você sabe usar um pastebin?
<ivanbajr> não sei
<ivanbajr> mas pode ajudar.
<KurtKraut> ivanbajr, cola coisas para mim via http://pastebin.com
<KurtKraut> ivanbajr, e me diz a URL aqui em vez de colar o conteúdo via PVT
<ivanbajr> ok
<KurtKraut> ivanbajr, Me diz o resultado desse comando: aptitude search ia32-libs
<ivanbajr> com relação ao comando indicado não apareceu nada no terminal
<KurtKraut> ivanbajr, me cola via pastebin, só acredito vendo :P
<ivanbajr> ok
<ivanbajr> http://pastebin.com/hNZuu1XS
<ivanbajr> Bem vou sair agora.  Tenho de ir ao trabalho.
<ivanbajr> Muito grato.
<boyslim> alguem sabe como executar o uniboot no linux
<boyslim> alguem ja uso o yumi no ubuntu como faço
<dangels> tarde
<dangels> alguem pode me explicar se o ubuntu serve para utilizar com um sistema embarcado em java... quais as vantagens e desvantagens
<fabio> opa
<Guest29285> Pessoal! Boa noite. Falam português?
<Guest29285> Boa noite pessoal! Preciso de ajuda
<Guest29285> depois que instalei o 13.10, meu notebook, ao inicializar, nao passa da tela de login. alguma dica?
<Guest29285> preciso de ajuda
<Guest29285> urgente
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Joseh> Estou com o problema no meu teclado com a nova vers'ao 13.10. Como pode notar, os acentos n'ao est'ao corretos. Gostaria de saber como resolver o problema. Obrigado
<fernandopaim> Oi...alguém pode me ajudar com o procedimento para atualizar do ubuntu 13.04 para o 13.10 agora que a estável foi liberada?
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> baixa pelo atualizador de programas
<mirqui> ou pega um live cd , ai não tem erro , podes instalar e desistalar quantas vezes quizer
<fernandopaim> ok. só que estou com oo ubuntu gnome....algum problema?
<mirqui> isso já não entendo , isso tú pode perguntar para outro ou para o mediador
<fernandopaim> peguei esse procedimento na net: sudo sed -i 's/raring/saucy/' /etc/apt/sources.list | sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<fernandopaim> ok....vlw pela ajuda <mirqui>
<mirqui> ahaha nem me pergunte , não sei usar o terminal
<fernandopaim> vou tentar aqui.....vlw...abraço
<mirqui> pega um live cd , que não tem erro , e ele ainda preserva seus arquivos
<Ernandes> sorte a todos!!
<Ernandes> e que façam bkp rss
<mirqui> valeu :)
<mirqui> com certeza :)
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-22
<Ernandes> alguem terminou?? rs
<MPS_> meu notebook depois que volta de um sleep (wake up), ele não responde, só o ponteiro mexe. Pode me ajudar? Estou usando a versão 13.10 64 bits
<mirqui> o meu também acontece isto
<mirqui> a solução que encontrei é desligar cada vez que tenho que sair ou dar uma saida rápida
<boyslim> boa noite pessoal
<boyslim> galera quero gravar 4 imagens iso em um dvd qual programa faz isso
<astroo-> ola
<boyslim> mi diz aeh astroo meu brother
<Ernandes> brasero
<boyslim> tentei aki nao to conseguindo
<astroo-> disso nao sei
<boyslim> blz entao valeu a força
<zz0> boyslim: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=como+gravar+isos+no+linux
<boyslim> blz zz0 vou dar uma olhadinha
<astroo-> de nada
<boyslim> alguem aeh usa o elementary os
<zz0> Alguem do curitibalivre por aí?
<sl1nky> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<sl1nky> galera, a opção -l no passwd inativa o usuário?
<zz0> sl1nky: sim
<zz0> sl1nky: -l de lock
<sl1nky> preciso inativar um usuário que criei no SO apenas para criar um usuário no samba
<zz0> sl1nky: passwd -l fulano
<sl1nky> acontece o seguinte
<sl1nky> eu criei um usuário para poder adicionar o usuário ao samba
<sl1nky> se eu der um passwd -l usuario
<sl1nky> ele vai desativar o usuario do samba também, ou não?
<zz0> sl1nky: nao...
<sl1nky> massa então
<sl1nky> que eu não quero que esse usuário seja usado para acessar ssh, ftp, etc
<sl1nky> entendesse?
<zz0> sl1nky: tenta aí e avisa...
<zz0> sl1nky: nao lembro de ter tentando dessa forma... mas tenta aí e avisa...
<sl1nky> vou tentar amanhã na empresa
<sl1nky> que agora tem gente trabalhando lá na empresa
<sl1nky> e trabalham diretamente no servidor de arquivo
<sl1nky> amanhã pela manhã eu tento..
<zz0> sl1nky: mas se ele trancar o user do samba entao destranca o usuario e so altera o shell dele... tb resolve o caso
<sl1nky> /bin/false você fala?
<zz0> sl1nky: isso
<sl1nky> mas /bin/false só impede de se autenticar no shell, né
<sl1nky> dá pra se conectar por um ftp da vida
<zz0> sl1nky: da
<sl1nky> eu quero bloquear esse usuário de qlqr tipo de autenticação, entendesse
<zz0> sl1nky: mas vc abre teu ftp pra todo mundo?
<sl1nky> só quero usar ele para se autenticarem no samba
<sl1nky> na verdade não tenho FTP lá, mas tou pensando em implantar..
<sl1nky> zz0
<zz0> sl1nky: eh mas funciona sim'
<sl1nky> tu manja de fstab?
<zz0> sl1nky: passwd -l user
<zz0> sl1nky: smbpasswd -a user
<zz0> sl1nky: smbclient //host/share -Uuser -p
<sl1nky> testasse aí?
<zz0> sl1nky: sucefull
<zz0> sl1nky: sim
<sl1nky> show de bola então
<sl1nky> vou fazer isso na empresa amanhã
<sl1nky> tu manda bem em fstab?
<zz0> sl1nky: manda
<sl1nky> UUID=a8f2ec77-95ef-44a5-8c45-15297604a89d /srv/storage1/ xfs rw,users,auto,noatime,allocsize=512m,logbufs=8 0 0
<zz0> sl1nky: eh...
<sl1nky> UUID=FE3EFCB83EFC6AD3 /srv/original_hd_storage_rede/ ntfs uid=1000,gid=users 0 0
<sl1nky> aí olha só.
<sl1nky> /srv/original_hd_storage_rede/ está tudo 777
<sl1nky> mas qd eu vou fazer bkp do /srv/storage1/ pra /srv/original_hd_storage_rede/
<sl1nky> eu preciso usar sudo
<sl1nky> tou achando que o problema pode está no fstab
<sl1nky> nesse uid..
<zz0> sl1nky: vc eh o uid=1000 quando esta fazendo o bkp?
<zz0> sl1nky: se nao for sem duvida eh esse tem problema
<sl1nky> massa então
<sl1nky> é que peguei o servidor meio que bagunçado, aí tou arrumando as coisas..
<sl1nky> eu não consigo nem mudar dono/grupo
<sl1nky> com chown
<sl1nky> vou criar um usuário de bkp
<sl1nky> e jogar o uid dele lá.
<zz0> sl1nky: faz um id la pra descobrir quem eh vc na hora do bkp
<sl1nky> não, é isso mesmo
<zz0> sl1nky: mas prq vc ta forcando a montagem com o uid=1000?
<sl1nky> eu tava desconfiando exatamente disso..
<sl1nky> já existia esse fstab quando entrei na empresa
<sl1nky> aí começou a dar uns problemas e agora tou tentando resolver, tendeu?
<sl1nky> vou colocar defaults 0 0
<zz0> sl1nky: arranca fora isso dela...
<sl1nky> que que se acha?
<zz0> sl1nky: mas antes da uma olhada no at e no cron pra ver se nao tinha script rodando com id 1000
<sl1nky> tem não, olhei já
<sl1nky> eu quero exatamente resolver isso
<sl1nky> pra jogar um script de bkp no cron
<zz0> sl1nky: monta um rsync e seja feliz ;)
<sl1nky> pq quando eu ia implementar o script de bkp.. testei antes e ele só rodava o rsync com sudo..
<sl1nky> exato
<sl1nky> rsync -av /srv/origem/ /srv/destino/
<sl1nky> é de um hd pro outro, localmente
<sl1nky> aí quero resolver esse lance primeiro pra dps jogar o script lá
<zz0> sl1nky: agora vc vai fazer o bkp em nothanksfilesystem?
<zz0> sl1nky: eu em!?
<sl1nky> como assim?
<sl1nky> ntfs?
<zz0> -- > /srv/original_hd_storage_rede/ --> ntfs <--
<sl1nky> sim
<zz0> sl1nky: c ta doido
<sl1nky> pq?
<sl1nky> sistema de arquivo eu não manjo muito não
<sl1nky> me da uns toques? eu agradeço, hehe
<zz0> sl1nky: bkp em nothanksfilesystem é trash demais...
<zz0> sl1nky: vc sai dum xfs pra um ntfs
<zz0> sl1nky: pô... mantenha a compostura nesse bkp... cria um disco reiserfs ou ext4 e boa...
<sl1nky> tu tem algum material bom falando sobre sistema de arquivo?
<zz0> sl1nky: se da um pau nessa m... vc vai restaurar os dados como do ntfs?
<zz0> sl1nky: exorcisa isso do bkp...
<sl1nky> hum
<sl1nky> vou dá uma lida melhor em sistema de arquivo então
<sl1nky> hehe
<zz0> sl1nky: pena que ele matou a mulher mas eu gosto muito do reiserfs... tem ferramentas nativas de restore... gosto dele pra unidades de bkp
<sl1nky> humm
<sl1nky> tem que formatar a unidade antes, né
<sl1nky> zz0:
<sl1nky> se eu não setar o uid e gid na linha de montagem do fstab
<sl1nky> qq acontece qd ele inicializa?
<zz0> sl1nky: essa parte no teu caso se chama exorcismo...
<sl1nky> ele da prioridade ao dono e grupo do diretório?
<sl1nky> como assim?
<zz0> sl1nky: cara nao precisa de uid nem gid la...
<zz0> sl1nky: como eu falei so se tinham amarrado o uuid do disco para ser sempre montado e bkpeado pelo user 1000
<zz0> sl1nky: mas isso fica a criterio do admin...
<sl1nky> eu coloquei aqui users,rw,auto
<zz0> sl1nky: se for o caso entao no teu script vc deve fazer um sudo -c no rsync
<sl1nky> pra ser montado por qlqr um, leitura e escrita e montagem na inicialização
<sl1nky> mas aí vai pedir senha
<sl1nky> e não vou está no momento pra digitar senha
<sl1nky> entendesse?
<zz0> sl1nky: nao eh users eh --> user e auto pra que? vc vai automontar ele no boot?
<zz0> sl1nky: minha sugestao!? tira tudo e coloca so defaults
<zz0> sl1nky: arranca user,auto,rw e deixa --> defaults no lugar... enjoy the supermount
<zz0> sl1nky: agora vc tb pode esquecer tudo e passar o password por EOF durante o script... isso tb é uma saida...
<zz0> sl1nky: todos os caminhos levam a roma...
<zz0> sl1nky: ou seria todos os caminhos levam ao done...
<sl1nky> eu pensei nisso também
<sl1nky> colocar defaults
<sl1nky> coloquei defaults já
<sl1nky> amanhã vou reiniciar o servidor
<sl1nky> logo quando chegar
<zz0> sl1nky: reiniciar praq? ta doido?
<zz0> sl1nky: mount -a
<sl1nky> pra ver se ta indo ok
<sl1nky> o fstab
<zz0> sl1nky: vai por mim mount -a resolve o assunto
<zz0> sl1nky: nao crie esse habito de resetar maquina unix...
<sl1nky> mount -a
<zz0> sl1nky: ah nao ser por um kernel novo... sei-la.. vai que vc nao usa microkernel né!?
<sl1nky> vai remontar de acordo com o fstab?
<zz0> sl1nky: sim confere depois no mtab e boa...
<zz0> sl1nky: sussa...
<sl1nky> humm
<sl1nky> dexa eu ve aqui
<sl1nky> zz0
<sl1nky> tas sempre por aqui?
<sl1nky> preciso ir agora, amanhã acordo cedo, tou morto de sono
<sl1nky> amanhã tou por aqui
<sl1nky> boa noite, valeu pelas dicas
<sl1nky> até amanhã!
<astroo-> ate
<zz0> sl1nky: to por aí... qualquer coisa to no meu canal... #garagemhacker... inté!
<sl1nky> //join #garagemhacker
<sl1nky> ishi
<sl1nky> haha
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nelson777> olá,  não estou conseguindo abrir os consoles com ctrl-alt-f1/2/3 depois de instalar o 13.10. alguém sabe como conserto isso ?
<FamilyWolf> Salve galera boa noite :-)
<YOHAM> Será que alguém aqui pode me ajudar? Bom dia!
<YOHAM> Tentei baixar e instalar o Ubuntu 13.10, mas no meio da instalação ele parou... ficou a caixa de instalação aberta e sem condições de fechá-la ou minimizá-la. Pois bem, ao tentar reiniciar a máquina, algumas funcionalidades desapareceram. Por exemplo, não consigo enxergar as opções de ligar, desligar e outros comandos que ficavam acima da tela, do lado direito. Estou tentando baixar, novamente e reinstalá-lo. Sera que e
<elesio> ola
<elesio> alguem por de ajudar. depois que atualizei para versão 13.10 tudo parou....
<elesio> não acesso mais hd fat, nem de windows
<elesio> não consigo montar disco..... o sistema abre e fecha instantaneamente
<JoBArTe_Skuld> bom dia a todos
<slinky_> bom dia
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alguém sabe se é possível fazer snapshots do ubuntu em máquina física?
<bsk> JoBArTe_Skuld: creio que o mais próximo disso é instalar o Ubuntu usando LVM e criar snapshots do volume
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [bsk]: obrigado
<Morfeu2199> galera eu uso ubuntu 32bits....queria saber qual a diferença do 64??
<Morfeu2199> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Morfeu2199> qual a diferença ubuntu do 32 para 64??
<Morfeu2199> ai galera
<Morfeu2199> 32 ou 64 qual o melhor ubuntu??
<zeaq> 32
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Morfeu2199]: depende do seu processador
<JoBArTe_Skuld> se o seu processador é mais antigo, o 32 bits é o melhor para ele
<JoBArTe_Skuld> agora, se seu processador for mais novo ou suporta instruções 64 bits, o x64 é o melhor para ele
 * JoBArTe_Skuld afk
<cmm2K8> hallo
<cmm2K8> aloha
<jksantos> Boa Tarde!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Morfeu2199> alguem sabe informar como insta-lo skype no ubuntu 64bits?
<mirqui> morfeu se você voltar , instala pelo repositório de programas , tem também skype pelo navegador
<mirqui> olha  https://plus.im/ , tem vários messenger , entre eles o skype
<YokiroBR> ola
<YokiroBR> Tenho windows 8, baixei o iso do ubuntu e gostaria de saber se alguém pode me ajudar a instala-lo em meu notebook
<YokiroBR> Ou me indicar algum topico/ artigo/ video que direcione para como saber instalar
<alexandre> ol+a!
<YokiroBR> pra ser mais específico em relação a minha dúvida, quero dividir meu hd em 2 e instalar o ubuntu no outro para testa-lo e começar a me adaptar ao mesmo
<passos_> com instalar o lam-7.1.4.tar.gz? Pois executei os comandos necessários, mas o mesmo alega que o fortran não está instalado. No entanto, ja existe o gfortran instalado!
<passos_> com instalar o lam-7.1.4.tar.gz? Pois executei os comandos necessários, mas o mesmo alega que o fortran não está instalado. No entanto, ja existe o gfortran instalado!
<passos_> Excuse me!
<passos_> How install lam-7.1.4.tar.gz?
<Elson> Boa tarde,........
<Elson> alô??
<Elson> alguém tá me vendo???
<mirqui> ahaha sim , por que ?
<Elson> Olá tudo bom???
<mirqui> não sei muita coisa , mas podendo te ajudar , estamos ai
<mirqui> oi :)
<Elson> Queria uma "receita de bolo" pra adicionar o UBUNTU no domínio, as que eu tentei deu errado...
<mirqui> comida ou programas do ubuntu ?
<Elson> rsrsr programa...
<YokiroBR> eu queria começar a usar ubuntu
<Elson> ]e
<YokiroBR> mas nao sei como instalar
<YokiroBR> tenho que criar partiçao no w8
<YokiroBR> e apenas colocar o cd do ubuntu que da certo?
<Elson> INSTALAR É FÁCIL, O PRÓPRIO GRUB DELE MOSTRA COMO É, ALTO EXPLICATIVO...
<Elson> QUERO COLOCAR NO DOMÍNIO....
<Elson> ALGUMA ALMA BOA PODE ME AJUDAR...????
<YokiroBR> eu tenho dois notes
<YokiroBR> um deles com w7
<YokiroBR> devo apenas colocar o cd e ele vai começar a formatação e a instalação do ubuntu?
<Elson> SIM, MAS NÃO TENHA MEDO, ELE VAI TE FAZENDO PERGUNTAS SIMPLES, É SÓ RESPÓNDER...
<Elson> O IDEAL ERA VOCÊ DESFRAGMENTAR PRIMEIRO O SEU HD QUE TEM O W7
<YokiroBR> obrigado Elson
<Elson> DE NADA....
<Elson> ACHO QUE NÃO VOU CONSEGUIR AJUDA AQUI......
<Elson> GENTE, CADÊ OS FERAS DE UBUNTU/LINUX
<Elson> ???
<licensed> Elson, caps lock ligado significa grito
<Elson> Você sabe muito de ubuntu sr. licensed
<Elson> ??
<licensed> Elson, nao senhor. nao uso ubuntu tambem. ja vi sua questao acima, nao sei te ajudar nao saco a área de infra, sou mais de dev
<Elson> ok, obrigado....
<Elson> E você mirqui, sabe de ubuntu, tem idéia de como colocá-lo no domínio?????
<licensed> Elson, e o sr. ja procurou no google?
<licensed> http://evertonlimaudi.blogspot.com.br/2012/10/adicionando-ubuntu-em-um-dominio.html
<Elson> sim, achei algumas coisas, mas não deu pra finalizar, complicou, aí desisti......Obrigado, vou ver esse link...
<Elson> hum, foi nesse site mesmo, deu erro quando tento criar o serviço, então desisti, mas acho que vou ter que descobrir o erro e tentar de novo, pois em toda a net eu não consegui nada..
<Elson> VOU NESSA GALERA, VALEU.....
<jbcc> boa tarde galera
<jbcc> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 13.10 e to com um probleminha não to conseguindo visualizar videos e ja atualizei o plug e nada
<Ubuntu-BR> procure na net 10 coisas pra fazer depois de instalar o ubuntu
<Ubuntu-BR> geralmente tem uns CODECS pra instalar
<Renato_> Olá
<mirqui> ola
<Renato_> É só comigo ou no novo ubuntu vocês também não estão conseguindo "arrastar" determinado aplicativo para as telas de baixo com o comando "Shift + Ctrl + Alt" ?
<Renato_> Só estou conseguindo mandar para Direita e Esquerda.
<mirqui> não notei este problema ainda
<mirqui> uso o touch do note
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> faz editar copiar , editar colar , dá na mesma
<mirqui> e para muitos aplicativos , põe em pastas e ctrl v ctrl c
<jbcc> boa pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<jbcc> astroo to com um probleminha
<mirqui> oi :)
<jbcc>  acabei de isntalar o ubuntu 13.10
<jbcc> i nao to conseguindo v videos
<jbcc> i atualiazei o plug aki i ta na mesma
<jbcc> tentei pelo terminal i aparece essa mensagem
<jbcc> O pacote totem-gstreamer não está disponível, mas é referenciado por outro pacote.
<jbcc> Isto pode significar que o pacote está faltando, ficou obsoleto ou
<jbcc> está disponível somente a partir de outra fonte
<astroo-> eu nao sei
<jbcc> alguem sabe aeh
<jbcc> O pacote totem-gstreamer não está disponível, mas é referenciado por outro pacote.
<jbcc> Isto pode significar que o pacote está faltando, ficou obsoleto ou
<jbcc> está disponível somente a partir de outra fonte
<jbcc> alguem pod me ajudar nessa parte
<Daekdroom> jbcc, o player de vídeos Totem já é instalado por padrão.
<Daekdroom> E o nome do pacote é 'totem', apenas
<jbcc> sim
<mirqui> usa o vlc
<mirqui> audacy
<jbcc> pois eh mais nao ta rodando videos
<jbcc> atualizei tentei pelo terminal i nada
<mirqui> baixa pelo repositório
<mirqui> pelo terminal , não manjo nada
<mirqui> digita video
<mirqui> audio
<mirqui> video e audio :)
<jbcc> vou tentar aki
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-23
<raphael> como posso atualizar diretamente meu ubuntu 13.04 para 13.10 ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<friday_> um recurso q ficaria legal no unity seria se houvesse um atalho para ocultar a barra laterial
<laerte> BOM DIA
<laerte> EU INSTALEI ONTEM O UBUNTU NO MEU COMPUTADOR, MAS NÃO CONSIGO FAZER ELE SE CONECTAR VIA WIRELESS EU ENCONTRO A MINHA REDE LA MANDO CONECTAR DAI ELE PEDE A SENHA , MAS SÓ FICA ATIVO O BOTÃO DE CANCELAR
<platao> alo
<annahartz> bom dia
<louco> :)
<annahartz> gente queria ajudar por favor
<annahartz> alguem pode me ajudar
<louco> diaga sua duvida :D
<louco> com certeza algum dos usuarios vai te responder :)
<annahartz> Estou com 30 netbooks com linux ubuntu 12.04
<annahartz> todos com problema de wireless intermitente
<louco> :O
<annahartz> porem na fabricante dos netbooks, so tem drive ate o ubuntu 10.10
<annahartz>  Isso acontece quando ligamos todos os netbooks e quando temos apenas um funcionando não temos problemas
<louco> Mas é netbook ou noutebook?
<annahartz> são latitude 2120 da Dell
<annahartz> Alguem consegue me ajuda?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<cabral> hey.
<ALEX______> OLÁ
<ALEX______> Como instalo o ubunto em um aparelho apple? (macmini)
<ALEX______> ubuntu*
<Kleber_srf> é possível instalar o Ubuntu pelo pendrive...?
<AaronZz> sim
<AaronZz> http://www.linhadefensiva.org/forum/topic/153731-como-instalar-o-ubuntu-via-o-pendrive/
<Kleber_srf> AaronZz, alguma ferramenta em especial para extrair os arquivos da imagen para tornar o flashUSB bootável?
<Kleber_srf> valeu...!
<alandougs> Olá, boa tarde, alguém sabe como fazer um USB bootável para instalar o ubuntu? Fiz um, mas acho que não deu mto certo...
<simonvix> #ubuntu-br
<xGrind> simonvix, ?
<mirqui> boa tarde ;)
<silverbullet> alguém poderia explicar o que um -y num apt-get install faz?
<simonvix> ele isenta vc de não precisar o sim pra vc instalar o  programa
<silverbullet> quando uso o -y diz que não é possível encontrar o pacote
<silverbullet> então não faz diferenã na instalação?
<silverbullet> ótimo!
<silverbullet> simonvix, valeu!
<simonvix> o -y é parametro
<simonvix> isso ai é pra não pedir confirmção
<simonvix> vc deseja instalar sim ou não
<simonvix> aquela pergunta
<silverbullet> mas então porque retorna que o pacote não foi encontrado?
<simonvix> classica quando vc instala algo
<simonvix> vc colcocou no nome do programa
<simonvix> antes de qualquer coisa
<simonvix> vc dtem que dar o comand assim
<simonvix> sudo apt-get update
<simonvix> ele vai atualizar a lista de pacotes
<simonvix> pq o seu pode esta desatualziado inclusive os mirros
<simonvix> ai depois vc da
<simonvix> sudo apt-get install nomedoprograma
<simonvix> se caso ele não achar é pq ele naõ esta
<simonvix> ai vc vai ter que usar outro comaando
<simonvix> como pro exemplo o wget que vc baixa ele direto de um link http
<mirqui> oi  , a explicação acima compreende todos tipos de programa , e os arquivos zip , tar , deb também ?
<hggdh> mirqui: não, o acima é valido para pacotes nos repositorios. .zip, .tar, e outros exigem instalação manual; normalmente estes vem com um readme com detalhes de como instalar
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jb__> como instalar o java no ubuntu
<mirqui> oi jb , acho que tem o genérico do java
<mirqui> ou o ubuntu acho que não precisa , pergunta para o mediador
<jb__> me ajuda aeh
<mirqui> tenho o ubuntu a pouco tempo , pergunta para alguém mais experiente
<jb__> tenho que instalar o java 7.45 mais não sei
<mirqui> haa , digita no repositório java , e vê o que dá
<mirqui> central de programas , java
<mirqui> e vê o que dá
<mirqui> tenta isto
<mirqui> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Java
<jb__> blz instalando aqui vamos ve se vai dar certo
<bsk> alguém aí mexe com supyboy?
<bsk> supybot*
<BoogieKnight> Olá a todos. Preciso de uma ajuda: uso o Ubuntu 12.04 há um tempo, mas divido meu note e meus pais não se adaptaram ao Ubuntu. Preciso voltar ao Windows e não consigo dar boot no cd. Não quero um dualboot, tampouco criar uma máquina virtual WIndows no Ubuntu. Quero substituir um pelo outro. Vocês poderiam me ajudar? Muito obrigada!
<bsk> BoogieKnight: alguma mensagem de erro aparece quando vc tenta dar boot no DVD do Windows?
<BoogieKnight> Nenhuma. Vou dizer o que já fiz: entrei na Bios, troquei a ordem do boot, deixei o cd primeiro e nada. Reiniciei, apertei F9 e tentei dar boot no cd e nada, ele ignora e entra no Ubuntu como se não houvesse cd no drive.
<BoogieKnight> Eu nem tentei nada como Wine, porque ele simula, né... Não daria certo. E eu fucei o dvd pelo Ubuntu mesmo e tem arquivo .exe, não tem como executar aqui...
<bsk> BoogieKnight: entendo.. como você criou esse CD? e qual a versão do Windows?
<BoogieKnight> Meu pai comprou. É o Windows 8.
<bsk> BoogieKnight: muito estranho.. deveria entrar no DVD normalmente, ainda mais com a configuração no BIOS
<bsk> BoogieKnight: vc chegou a testar o DVD em outro computador?
<BoogieKnight> Instalei Ubuntu nos meus 2 notebooks, só pra piorar a situação.. hehe
<bsk> BoogieKnight: ou para melhorar, rs.. mas enfim, vc consegue iniciar o DVD no outro notebook?
<BoogieKnight> Vou tentar, só um segundo. Bom, por mim eu continuaria com o Ubuntu, mas né.. então, tem que trocar.
<bsk> BoogieKnight: entendo, hehe
<BoogieKnight> Acabei de testar do mesmo modo.
<BoogieKnight> Ignorou também
<bsk> BoogieKnight: eita
<bsk> BoogieKnight: qual a versão exata desse Windows? 8.1 Pro?
<BoogieKnight> esse mesmo
<BoogieKnight> é pirata, tem algo a ver? :\
<BoogieKnight> claro, né
<BoogieKnight> kkkk
<bsk> BoogieKnight: huahuahaua
<bsk> BoogieKnight: bem, se fosse original, seria bem difícil isso, mas creio que o DVD está com problema mesmo
<BoogieKnight> ah meu...
<BoogieKnight> fazendo isso que eu fiz era pra funcionar?
<BoogieKnight> mesmo com o Ubuntu, com uma partição só?
<bsk> BoogieKnight: sim, só de configurar explicitamente no BIOS e via F9, deveria ser bem tranquilo
<bsk> BoogieKnight: o que já está instalado no HD não importa.. poderia ser um HD sem nada, que o DVD deveria "entrar"
<BoogieKnight> uai... tem um outro jeito de testar?
<BoogieKnight> entendi
<BoogieKnight> :\
<astroo-> BoogieKnight  ola
<bsk> BoogieKnight: vc tem algum outro DVD que vc sabe que funciona?
<bsk> digo, do Windows
<bsk> é muito provável que o problema é no piratão mesmo hehe
<BoogieKnight> Não, só esse
<BoogieKnight> Também né meu, olha as ideias.. Eu queria manter o Ubuntu e um dos motivos é esse: opensourc
<BoogieKnight> masssssssssssssssss..... só trabalho pra minha cabecinha
<bsk> BoogieKnight: haha.. o dualboot não resolve?
<bsk> dá pra configurar o inicializador pra entrar no Windows sem nem mostrar o menu direito
<BoogieKnight> Como faz?
<bsk> daí seus pais mal perceberiam, enquanto vc continuaria usando o Ubuntu de boa :)
<BoogieKnight> Ahhhh
<bsk> BoogieKnight: bem, o primeiro passo é instalar ambos lado a lado rs
<BoogieKnight> ai ai ai
<BoogieKnight> auhuahuehaihei
<bsk> BoogieKnight: vc manja de particionar, essas coisas?
<BoogieKnight> ah meu, acho que se for pra dar trabalho pra colocar o Windows, eu ja fico com ele de uma vez. Mesmo pq eu to com um probleminhas chatos com o Ubuntu por causa de softwares que eu uso e nao tem nem compatibilidade nem equivalente (tipo o Rhinoceros e tal).
<BoogieKnight> Mais ou menos, viu?
<bsk> BoogieKnight: entendo, entendo.. mas enfim, se vc quiser instalar ambos, é só falar que dou uma força
<BoogieKnight> Muito obrigada!
<BoogieKnight> Tem como dar boot pelo Ubuntu mesmo, com ele ja inicializado?
<BoogieKnight> pelo terminal?
<bsk> BoogieKnight: boot no DVD do Windows?
<bsk> BoogieKnight: sobre o Rhinoceros, dei uma pesquisada aqui e parece que o Blender também é bom com NURBS.. talvez seja uma opção pra vc
<BoogieKnight> hmmm... bom saber
<CarteBlanche> ola
<astroo-> ola
<bsk> olá
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<CarteBlanche> ;)
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-24
<Ernandes> pois é
<CarteBlanche> é ?
<Freed> pessoal se poderem me ajudar, agradeço! eu instalei o unbuntu 13.04 e estou procurando o disk utility e não encontrei, então digitei o comando gnome-disks no terminal e não funcionou, alguem sabe oque devo fazer? estou usando no VMWare
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Ernandes> gnome-system-monitor
<Ernandes> nao é esse por acaso?
<Ernandes> nao lembro direito
<Freed> vou verificar
<Ernandes> este o comando: palimpsest
<Freed> obrigado pela ajuda,.
<RUDI> TENTEI GRAVAR uBUNTU 13. MAS NAO HÁ ESPAÇO NO CD.
<mirqui> é cd ou dvd ?
<RUDI> CD
<mirqui> tenta um dvd
<mirqui> da tranquilo
<RUDI> TO SEM MIDIA DE DVD NO MOMENTO
<RUDI> OBG
<mirqui> tem pen drive ?
<RUDI> TENHO MAS DA OUTRA VEZ NAO DEU CERTO, AS EXPLICAÇÕES QUE VI NOS TUTORIAIS NAO AJUDARAM
<mirqui> faz um disco bootavel , no caso pen drivew bootavel
<RUDI> NAO SEI FAZER ISSO
<mirqui> tem um monte de programinhas para isso no site baixaki
<mirqui> eles fazem por sí só
<RUDI> MEU AMIGO AQUI DIZ QUE É MAIS FACIL O WINDOWS QUEW JA VEM COM TUDO PRONTO
<RUDI> OBG PELA AJUDA
<mirqui> ?? não entendo , qual sistema vc quer instalar?
<RUDI> uBUNTU
<RUDI> 13
<mirqui> então , faz um pendrive bootavel
<astroo-> no irc nao se escreve com letras maiusculas
<RUDI> TENTEI O BIG LINUX, BAIXOU E GRAVOU FACIL MAS NAO ACESSA A INTERNET
<RUDI> essas colisas complicam e desanimam em termos de linux
<RUDI> *coisas
<mirqui> faz que estou te dizendo
<astroo-> por essa e muitas mais e que o linux anda a perder rapidamente terreno na popularidade
<RUDI> concordo astroo
<RUDI> to quase desistindo
<mirqui> é tranquilo
<mirqui> o windows é muito bom
<mirqui> mas o linux tbm
<RUDI> os caras fazem tanto pra montar um sistema operaconal pq já nao poe todos os aplicativos que sabem que serao indispensaveis ?
<mirqui> tentei usar por que é mais atual
<RUDI> ok, obg de qualquer froma
<RUDI> forma
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Fabio> bom dia
<newuser> Olá, tenho tido um problema com BUG's desde que atualizei meu ubuntu, basicamente tenho 2 problemas, alguém poderia tentar me ajudar? obrigado
<Matheus> descreva os problemas pra gente saber o que é
<newuser> olá
<newuser> desculpe a demora
<newuser> meu problema é que eu nao consigo entrar em paginas da web
<newuser> como antes
<newuser> eu nao consigo carregar as fotos todas dos sites como antes em nenhum navegador
<newuser> varias vezes o google chrome ou o firefox dizem que nao conseguiram acessar as paginas e me perguntam se eu nao gostaria de ver uma copia cache
<newuser> e também tenho um problema a nível de mouse: o cursor do mouse pisca de tempos em tempos!
<Matheus> em outros computadores a internet funciona normal?
<newuser> Matheus, funciona
<newuser> no ipad e no telefone funciona perfeitamente
<newuser> nesse PC as paginas demoram, abrem parcialmente, as vezes eu tenho que tentar mais de uma vez para poder acessar
<newuser> e mesmo que eu mude de navegador
<newuser> o problema é o mesmo
<newuser> já tentei google chrome, firefox, epiphany, opera, konqueror e dá problema igual em todos eles
<newuser> frequentemente com mensagens como: "failed to open the page requested, would u like to open a cache copy?"
<Matheus> se vc souber ingles tente esse site https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using
<Matheus> desça a pagina, ela explica como fazer a mudança do dns para windows, mac e por ultimo linux
<Matheus> esse dns da google melhora o fluxo de dados, procura uma rota melhor.
<newuser> legal, já comecei a seguir o tutorial
<newuser> Matheus
<newuser> segui o tutorial, aí fiz o meu teste
<newuser> acessei uma pagina de noticias
<newuser> mesma coisa
<newuser> ela abriu sem abrir as fotos
<newuser> as vezes nem as decorações da pagina abre, tipo cores de fundo e tudo mais
<Matheus> então as paginas abrem incompletas?
<newuser> sim
<newuser> as vezes nao abrem
<newuser> as vezes abrem completas, as vezes incompletas
<newuser> e é aleatório, porque quando tento de novo elas abrem
<Matheus> entendi, pode passa a pagina de noticia que deu problema pra eu ver aqui
<Matheus> estou usando o 13.10
<newuser> http://exame.abril.com.br/noticias/
<newuser> eu uso o ubuntu 13.10 também e minha maquina é x64
<newuser> eu tirei uma foto da pagina que eu vejo, se quiser te envio
<Matheus> se vc atualiza a pagina o problema "some" certo?
<Matheus> acontece o contrario tb , a pagina estar certa e ao atualizar dar problema?
<newuser> as vezes some parcialmente
<newuser> sim
<newuser> é bem aleatório
<Matheus> estranho, parece ser lentidão mas o dns deveria resolver
<newuser> frequentemente vejo fontes sem as customizações do css
<newuser> no ipad a internet ta rapida
<newuser> e isso foi de um dia pro outro
<newuser> e no celular também ta rapida
<Matheus> não foi logo após a atualização?
<newuser> foi
<newuser> eu fiquei com esse problema
<newuser> e além disso a seta do meu mouse fica piscando
<Matheus> atualização que vc fez foi 13.04 direto para o 13.10 ou foi do zero?
<newuser> do 13.04 pro 13.10
<newuser> agora por exemplo, a pagina de noticias nem abre
<Matheus> a atualização de uma versão pra outra as vezes da problema mesmo, tem gente que consegue atualizar do 10.10 para o 11.04 até o 13.10 tranquilamente sem problema algum, e o sistema funciona como novo mas tem alguns casos que realmente da problemas.
<Matheus> o mais recomendado é fazer duas partições, uma "/" e outra "/home" e sempre instalar do zero tentando aproveitar a "/home"
<newuser> eu não sei se existe uma solução mais brusca do tipo fazer um downgrade agora
<newuser> ou tentar reinstalar o que foi instalado durante a atualização
<newuser> o fato é que esse problema é bem irritante, se não tiver como eu vou mudar de distro ou algo assim
<Matheus> vc sabe dizer se seu computador possui raiz e home em partições diferentes?
<newuser> tem algum comando no terminal pra ver isso?
<newuser> eu estou abrindo o GParted pra tentar ver se tem isso lá
<newuser> eu acho que não sei ver isso
<Matheus> estou procurando o comando do terminal
<mirqui> matheus , vc tem muita coisa no pc ?
<Matheus> mirqui , não
<mirqui> tem um live cd ?
<Matheus> newuser, digite df -h
<Matheus> no terminal e veja a saida
<mirqui> haa , desculpe , é o newuser
<newuser> /dev/sda6               370G  283G   69G  81% /
<newuser> none                    4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<newuser> udev                    3.9G   12K  3.9G   1% /dev
<newuser> tmpfs                   788M  1.3M  787M   1% /run
<newuser> none                    5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<newuser> none                    3.9G  568K  3.9G   1% /run/shm
<newuser> none                    100M   48K  100M   1% /run/user
<newuser> /dev/sr0                164M  164M     0 100% /media/newuser/Bouygues Telecom
<newuser> /home/newuser/.Private  370G  283G   69G  81% /home/newuser
<mirqui> instala tudo do zero , leva uns 20 min , e o programa fica rodando redondinho
<newuser> a atualização?
<mirqui> é comigo ou com o matheus ?
<Matheus> o problema é que ele não tem as partições separadas
<mirqui> aiii , ai complica
<Matheus> http://ubuntued.info/como-particionar-o-disco-para-instalar-o-ubuntu-em-5-minutos
<mirqui> ele tem muita coisa no pc ?
<newuser> tenho muita coisa importante
<Matheus> leia a parte "que partições e pra que?" e "Tamanhos das partições do Ubuntu"
<mirqui> bom , ai faz como você quizer
<newuser> mas isso é pra reinstalar o ubuntu do zero?
<mirqui> eu uso só para acessar a internet
<mirqui> sempre faço backup em cd , dvd e pendrive
<Matheus> isso, esse link ensina a formatar do zero
<Matheus> mas leia esses 2 topicos para entender primeiro
<Matheus> o que é raiz e o que é home
<newuser> eu li
<newuser> mas isso é um problema de partição?
<Matheus> não, a internet e o cursor piscando não são problemas de partição. o que acontece é que atualizar de uma versão para outra pode dar problemas ai se vc tiver partições separadas fica mais facil formatar
<Matheus> pq pra reinstalar o ubuntu do zero vc precisa formatar só a raiz
<newuser> minhas partições estão separadas certo?
<Matheus> não
<Matheus> elas deveriam estar assim
<Matheus> Sist. Arq.      Tam. Usado Disp. Uso% Montado em /dev/sda6        46G  4,7G   39G  11% / none            4,0K     0  4,0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup udev            3,9G  4,0K  3,9G   1% /dev tmpfs           787M  1,1M  785M   1% /run none            5,0M     0  5,0M   0% /run/lock none            3,9G  684K  3,9G   1% /run/shm none            100M   52K  100M   1% /run/user /dev/sda7       277G   15G  248G   6% /home
<Matheus> ops ficou ruim
<Matheus> .
<newuser> ?
<Matheus>   /dev/sda6        46G  4,7G   39G  11% /
<Matheus>    /dev/sda7       277G   15G  248G   6% /home
<Matheus> deveria ter essas 2 linhas
<Matheus>  /dev/sdaX .... /
<Matheus> e /dev/sdaY ..... /home
<newuser> tem como eu separar manualmente?
<Matheus> cada sdaX e Y significam uma partição diferente
<Matheus> sim
<Matheus> mas pelo que vi vc tem muita coisa no hd
<newuser> eu tenho duas partições, uma do windows e uma do linux
<Matheus> entendi
<newuser> mas eu fico meio perdido quando vejo minhas partições porque elas são realmente um pouco confusas
<Matheus> aqui tb uso dualboot
<Matheus> olha
<Matheus> o q eu recomendo
<newuser> então eu faço assim, crio uma nova partição, reduzindo o espaço do windows e coloco a pasta home dentro dela?
<Matheus> que eu gosto de usar é assim, tenho 1Tb de hd
<Matheus> então divido 200gb pro windows pq instalo jogos
<Matheus> 380gb pra uma partição ntfs
<Matheus> que eu chamo de backup e guardo tudo que é não posso perder quando for formatar tanto o windows quanto o linux
<Matheus> essa partição ntfs pode ser lida tanto pelo linux quanto pelo windows.
<Matheus> depois uns 40gb pra raiz("/") do linux e uns 250 para a home("/home")
<Matheus> a partição home fica todos os dados pessoais e quando tenho que formatar o linux eu só preciso formatar a raiz e dizer ao instalador que quero usar a partição antiga como home
<newuser> ok, por onde eu começo pra fzer uma partição do home?
<Matheus> ai crio o usuario com o mesmo nome e quando eu logar pela primeira vez ja vai estar com minhas configurações, por exemplo os atalhos da dash ou favoritos do firefox ficam salvos
<newuser> outra pergunta, se eu quiser mudar de distro e manter a distro de home, isso funciona?
<Matheus> vc diz mudar a distro e manter a mesma partição home, salvando as configurações do firefox e etc?
<newuser> isso
<newuser> os downloads também
<newuser> documentos
<newuser> documentos do desktop
<Matheus> isso
<newuser> como que eu migro a minha pasta home?
<Matheus> fica tudo salvo, pode ocorrer de não ser compativel
<newuser> ah, mas isso da pra resolver na mão
<Matheus> então pode ser que configurações do sistema não ficam salvas mas os arquivos não perde
<newuser> o problema é que eu tenho programas instalados
<newuser> que sao pesados e chatos de instalar denovo
<newuser> será que se eu fizer isso
<newuser> eu perco esses programas?
<Matheus> vai perder =/ essa parte é chata mesmo
<Matheus> tem um esquema pra vc salvar os nomes
<newuser> mas então eu tenho que começar criando uma partição né? como eu faço isso?
<Matheus> calma http://stackoverflow.com/questions/187629/how-do-i-preserve-installed-applications-when-migrating-ubuntu-to-another-platfo
<Matheus> nesse link mostra um esquema para recuperar os programas
<Matheus> o primeiro comando salva em uma lista todos programas instalados
<Matheus> ai depois de formata vc executa o segundo comando e ele baixa e instala de novo
<Matheus> eu testei 1 vez e não reinstalo todos mas a lista de programas ja ajuda a lembrar os programas que vc tinha instalado
<Matheus> vc precisa lembra de salva o arquivo gerado no primeiro comando
<newuser> e pra passar a minha pasta home pra uma nova partição?
<newuser> ela ta com 230GB
<Matheus> vc n tem espaço na partição do windows para migrar ela pra la?
<newuser> pelo o que parece a partição do windows é um NTFS, com o label OS, é isso?
<Matheus> essa é a partição principal do windows
<newuser> bom, eu nao tenho nenhuma partição com mais de 230GB livres
<Matheus> vc só tem ela de partição do windows?
<newuser> ela e o FAT32
<newuser> nossa nao
<newuser> ela, um FAT16 e um tal RECOVERY
<newuser> pelo jeito
<Matheus> não mexa nessas
<newuser> o jeito seria quebrar a partição do linux
<newuser> com a pasta HOME dentro de uma delas
<Matheus> qual o tamanho do seu HD?
<newuser> 931.31gb
<Matheus> é 1tera praticamente
<newuser> é....na verdade nunca é 1 tera, é sempre um pouco menos
<Matheus> assim, acho que o mais facil seria vc usar um HD externo para salvar os arquivos importantes do linux e do windows
<newuser> é, eu vou fazer isso
<newuser> vou ter que comprar um
<Matheus> ok
<newuser> mas vale a pena porque não quero me arriscar
<newuser> brigadão Matheus
<Matheus> vc poderia emprestar com algum amigo até organizar as partições, pq depois de organizado fica bem mais tranquilo formatar sem perder dados
<Guest70043> Meu navegador (Mozilla) não mostra videos dos sites. Por exemplo, se eu abrir o site do globoesporte e tiver algum video por lá, meu navegador não mostra.
<goes> com o live cd ou o sistema instalado.....da uma mensagem de erro de grafico....e não inicia
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<silverf0x> instalei o server em um ssd... preciso fazer alguma mudança para melhorar desempenho dele?
<Rui_> Oi boa noite !
<Rui_> aqui e o Rui Carlos de Souza
<Rui_> Temtem alguem ai ?
<Rui_> tem
<Rui_> kkk
<Ubuntu-BR> tem sim
<Rui_> estou ubuntu 12..10 mas esta faltando o drives de placa de videio não consigo arrumar agora aprendi gostar estou apanhado... video intel
<astroo-> ola
<Rui_> tudo bem !
<Rui_> pelo terminal aparece tty1
<Rui_> sei tenho colocar, digo criar novo usuario como meu nome...
<Rui_> entro com ctrl + alt = t aparece este texto guest-Bt8S3Y@rui-Inspiron-580:~$ não seria rui@rui-inspiron-580.$
<Rui_> cade ajuda ?
<astroo-> eu nao sei
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-25
<Rui_> aguardando socorro...
<mirqui> pergunte para o mediador
<mirqui> licenced pode ajudar ?
<Rui_> pode ajudar mediador ?
<mirqui> rui , seu sistema é windows ou linux ?
<mirqui> procura no google ou bing , lá deve ter
<Rui_> meu ubuntu 12.10
<Rui_> sumiram fugiram da raia...
<astroo-> Rui_  ve o privado
<Rui_> onde que vejo ?
<astroo-> depende do programa que estas a usar
<Rui_> ubuntu 12.04
<astroo-> programa de irc
<Rui_> desculpe, ubuntu 12.10
<astroo-> is e o sistema irc bate papo
<dberg> hggdh: vou ver uma apresentacao com o mark shuttleworth na segunda-feira. voce nao mora mais na bay area?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<fotografo> alguém on line aiii
<Wilson> Bom dia...
<ftptiago> Bom dia
<weslly> alguem sabe se é uma boa ideia troca o windows 7 pelo novo ubuntu
<SamWilliam> não sei se tem alguma taxa de serviço, mas isso eles irão informar.
<SamWilliam> desculpa aí pessoal
<SamWilliam> já que escrevi errado, vou aproveitar e responder sua pergunta
<SamWilliam> Passar a usar o Ubuntu no lugar do Windows é uma das melhores decisões que você pode tomar, mas isto está condicionado a alguns fatores.
<SamWilliam> Existem sotwares que vc não conseguiria em hipótese alguma utilizar no Ubuntu? Se sim, faça um dual-boot, depois tente abandonar o antigo sistema.
<SamWilliam> Se não, seja feliz e largue o Windows 7. O novo Ubuntu está muito bom e rápido .
<weslly> eu gosto mesmo é de criar servidores mais eu numca tinha mechido em linux antes
<weslly> ele é mais confiavel que o windows
<SamWilliam> sim, principalmente pra servidores
<weslly> entao vo baixar ele pra mim dar uma testada no sistema dele
<SamWilliam> você vai passar a utilizar arquivos de configuração nos seus servidores, quem não sabe mexer "acha" um bixo de sete cabeças, mas na verdade é esses arquivos facilitam a  vida e são bem tranquilos de mexer. Tudo vem com a prática.
<weslly> sim e muito obrigado pelas resposta
<SamWilliam> por nada, qualquer coisa, estamos por aqui.
<Megabyte> Oi, pessoal
<ericopoa> Alguem pode dar uma força com o erro abaixo?
<ericopoa> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ericopoa> dpkg: problemas com dependências impedem a configuração de libc6-dev:i386:  libc6-dev:i386 depende de libc6 (= 2.17-0ubuntu5.1); porém:   Versão de libc6:i386 no sistema é 2.17-0ubuntu5.  dpkg: erro ao processar libc6-dev:i386 (--configure):  problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:  libc6-dev:i386
<mirqui> é uma bibloteca do ubuntu ,
<mirqui> que foi apagada , corrompida ou não foi instalada acho
<mirqui> pergunta para o mediador
<ericopoa> e como eu faço isso?
<elisboa> ericopoa: abra um terminal
<elisboa> digite o comando:
<elisboa> sudo apt-get install -f
<elisboa> depois, se ainda tiver com problema, faça:
<ericopoa> bah, já fiz isso mil vezes
<elisboa> sudo dpkg --reconfigure -all
<elisboa> depois, se ainda tiver com problema, faça:
<elisboa> sudo dpkg --configure -all
<elisboa> tente o reconfigure e depois o configure
<ericopoa> o reconfigure ele nao reconheceu
<ericopoa> não funcionou nenhuma ods dois
<mirqui> elis , não tem que reiniciar para reconhecer ?
<elisboa> mirqui: então não sei, pessoal
<mirqui> também não sei , sou novo no ubuntu :(
<ericopoa> valeu, galera
<Megabyte> Oi
<Megabyte> Alguém sabe me indicar outros canais brasileiros?
<jonatasradons> ola tudo bem galera
<jonatasradons> tem algum cidadao aqui ?
<jonatasradons> oieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<jonatasradons> beleza nao tem ninguem
<jonatasradons> tem algum cidadao aqui ?
<jonatasradons> tem alguem aqui ?
<jonatasradons> algum
<jonatasradons> sandalo
<jonatasradons> o que é sandalo ?
<Megabyte> jonatasradons, Oi
<Megabyte> jonatasradons, Tudo bem?
<jonatasradons> tudo sim e voce
<Megabyte> jonatasradons, Não muito bem, mas diz: do que você precisa?
<jonatasradons> hem uma escala de 1 a 10 qual a sua no ramo de conhecimento tecnico do linux ?
<jonatasradons> isso tem algum tipo de conserto de escrita
<jonatasradons> por que eu digito uma coisa e sai outra !! aff
<Megabyte> jonatasradons, Bom, uma vez, quando o kernel do Linux parou de reconhecer mouses USB, eu peguei um patch que estava desatualizado, consertei e emendei no kernel... isso serve?
<jonatasradons> vou trabalhar um pouco jájá eu volto
<Megabyte> jonatasradons, Qual é sua dúvida?
<jonatasradons> sim isso servir apesar meio desconexo vejo que seu conhecimento pode ser util
<jonatasradons> tem que trabalhar agora mas depois eu volto com mais tempo
<xGrind> hggdh, está disponivel? :D
<hggdh> xGrind: em um tablet
<Megabyte> xGrind, Posso ajudar?
<renato_> oie
<renato_> instalei o ubuntu 13.10 como eu faço pra encrontra o driver do wi fi
<renato_> do not
<Marcilio> Alguem pode me enviar uma cópia do ubuntu 13.10?
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-26
<juniorxap> Boa noite pessoal?!
<juniorxap> Alguém já instalou o MacOSX no Virtualbox?
<juniorxap> Acabei de ter uma instalação malssucedida. Sem contar que ela já estava rodando a mais de 4 horas.
<juniorxap> boiko tem alguma ideia?
<rafaelcunha> Não consigo acessar .onion sites.
<rafaelcunha> Alguém está tendo problemas?
<RodrigO23> iai pessoal
<RodrigO23> blza
<Poca> eai
<RodrigO23> vim divulgar meu blog
<RodrigO23> beleza Poca
<RodrigO23> http://www.umatagpordia.com.br
<RodrigO23> entrem no meu Blog http://www.umatagpordia.com.br
<licensed> RodrigO23, que divulgah blog mano, ta maluco?
<RodrigO23> kkkkkk claro que nao toh kkkk
<RodrigO23> pq:
<RodrigO23> eh contra as regras?
<licensed> ah vaza man
<RodrigO23> que vaza man oque, eu sempre entrei aqui
<chacalpe> estou louco pra instalar o ubuntu em meu pc e nao consigo tentei pelo wubi e nada. obs:sem drive de cd
<Ernandes> bah
<exploitzen> boa tarde senhores
<Iodeg> Boa Tarde.Quero Instalar o Ubuntu no meu Desktop mas estou sem leitor de DVD.preciso de um programa que dê boot pelo Usb.qual recomenda?
<ubuntero> Iodeg, você está com qual sistema operacional disponível?
<Iodeg> Windows Bug 7
<Iodeg> quero Usar agora o Ubuntu.eu usei na casa de meu amigo e gostei.agora quero instalar.
<Iodeg> tô baixando 13.10 64bits
<ubuntero> Iodeg, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/04/videocast-32-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu/
<Iodeg> Muito Obrigado Ubuntero.
<Iodeg> ]vou assistir agora
<Iodeg> vou se inscrever no seu canal
<Iodeg> legal os seus videos.
<Iodeg> gostei.
<Iodeg> dos***~
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<txithihausen> n
<txithihausen> Boa noite pessoal. Por favor, alguém me tira essa dúvida: o vmware-player não está mais no repositório do ubuntu? Pergunto isso pq está habilitado no meu ubuntu 13.04 as fontes main, universe, restricted e multiverse e mesmo assim eu não consigo achá--lo com o apt-car search
<txithihausen> ?
<astroo-> ola
<txithihausen> apt-cache*
<jeflui> txithihausen, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vmware&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<henriqueleng> eae
<rafaelsoaresbr> eae
<Ernandes> bah
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-27
<sagat> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<sagat> alguém ai poderia me dar uma dica para eu pegar algumas documentações  sobre squid3 ubuntu server ?
<sagat> o astroo tudo certo por ai
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<sagat> blz tb cara , comi um churrasquinho aqui agora pouco e estou fazendo um squid aqui kkk
<sagat> o astroo vc ja rodo o squid3 ai ?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Marchamps> Aew povo!
<astroo-> ola
<Marchamps> alguém aí interessado em formar um grupo de estudos de python?
<renato_> pla
<astroo-> renato_  ola
<Clooer> boa noite
<Clooer> Bom to tentando fazer um servidor ftp para facilitar o trabalho entre os colegas, mas na instalação do ubuntu server nao reconhece a placa de rede tanto na versão 8.10 quanto na versão 13.10 e as versões estação identificam normalmente já cheguei instalar mas não sei como instala a placa apos ter concluído a instalação do server tenho aqui um notebook: BITWAY modelo: B14HM21 alguém pode me dar um help ai ?
<astroo-> ola
<Clooer> oi
<rafaelsoaresbr> Clooer: muito incomum não reconhecer a placa de rede
<rafaelsoaresbr> a versão desktop você diz que reconhece?
<Clooer> sim
<Clooer> reconhece
<rafaelsoaresbr> se a versão desktop reconhece provavelmente a versão server deveria reconhecer, exceto placa de redes sem fio que é mais difícil
<rafaelsoaresbr> Clooer: tem como verificar na versão desktop a lista de módulos carregados?
<Clooer> ainda não eu instalei a versao desktop
<Clooer> e agora to iniciando a versao server 8.10
<rafaelsoaresbr> Clooer: tenta ver o módulo que é carregado na versão desktop
<Clooer> blz
<Clooer> vou instalar ela
<rafaelsoaresbr> Clooer: ou tenta o clássico sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Clooer> cara to desde hj as 14:00 tentando fazer esse trem funcionar
<Clooer> como tem muito tempo que eu parei de mecher eu já sabia pouco agora não sei quase nada
<rafaelsoaresbr> Clooer: você só tem a versão 8.10? tem uma mais recente não?
<Clooer> aqui em mão não
<Clooer> a 10.13 esqueci la na loja
<Clooer> e so tem como pegar amanhã a tarde
<Clooer> .
<Clooer> quit
<Clooer> \quit
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<BlackFlag> Boa noite, senhores!
<BlackFlag> Como faço pra saber a versão do driver da minha placa de rede?
<Poca> BlackFlag boa pergunta
<BlackFlag> no lshw mostra o mesmo número da versão do kernel
<BlackFlag> mas no site do fabricante o número é bem diferente
<BlackFlag> no lspci n aparece nada sobre driver
<jeflui> BlackFlag, instala o ethtool, depois ethtool -i wlan0 ou eth0 ou  ...
<KurtKraut> BlackFlag, sua placa de rede é diretamente suportada pelo kernel.
<KurtKraut> Não é um driver avulso como costuma ser no mundo do Windows.
<KurtKraut> Então a versão do "driver" dela é a versão do kernel
<BlackFlag> KurtKraut, tem como saber se é a versão mais recente do "driver"?
<BlackFlag> jeflui, parece que não tem no repositório do backtrack o ethtool =/
<KurtKraut> BlackFlag, explica o contexto do que você quer.
<BlackFlag> estou estudando umas ferramentas do backtrack que tem a ver com o pacote aircrack-ng
<KurtKraut> hm
<BlackFlag> aí queria me assegurar de que estou rodando o driver mais atual
<Poca> BlackFlag, o kernel mais atual com certeza tem a versão mais atual
<Poca> :P
<BlackFlag> mesmo se este for proprietário Poca ?
<Poca> em alguns casos, talvez sim, talvez não
<Poca> não sei te responder ao certo
<Poca> só conheço o caso das GPUs
<BlackFlag> eu perguntei justamente porque com GPU não costuma ser assim com os drivers proprietários
<BlackFlag> pelo menos não com minha Radeon 4870
<Poca> gpus também são um caso bem a parte né BlackFlag
<Poca> haha
<Ernandes> oo vidaa
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> poderiam me indicar canais de irc brasileiros ?
<Ernandes> debian-br gentoo-br
<mirqui> são chat específicos de programação , ou de conversa geral ?
<shadowdf> bom dia
<shadowdf> pessoal
<shadowdf> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda?
<Ernandes> humm
<shadowdf> eu instalei o fingerprint no meu ubuntu, só que agora ele não permite mais gravação em pen drive
<shadowdf> só permite lê
<Ernandes> rs
<shadowdf> tem algum comando ou alguma coisa que eu posso fazer para arrumar isso
<mirqui> vc pegou ele pela central de programas ?
<shadowdf> não, ele tem ppa propria
<mirqui> tens como desistalar ele ?
<shadowdf> sim
<shadowdf> quando eu desinstalo e reinicio o pc ele volta a ler o pen drive
<shadowdf> a ler e a gravar
<mirqui> então desistala e vê o pendrive
<mirqui> se está lendo e gravando
<mirqui> e depois instala de novo
<mirqui> e vê o que acontece , se funciona ;)
<shadowdf> ok
<lemos> preciso de um drive que faça funcionar: Miniplaca de WLAN de meia altura DW1501 Wireless-N
<Ernandes> bah
<PierreR1> gostaria de um esclarecimento , se for possível ... Se o Ubuntu 13.010 está com 883 mb como caberá num cd, característica marcante do Ubuntu linux ...?
<Ernandes> grava dvd hrs
<PierreR1> obrigado ... muito esclarecedor
<PierreR1> kkkk
<PierreR1> valew ...
<alvaro> quem já testou a extensão Lightbeam do Firefox utilizando o Ubuntu?
<alvaro> tentei utilizar mas não deu muito certo não
<alvaro> ninguem testou isso?
<Gabriel> Olá?
<Clooer> boa tarde
<geovane> quero instalar o ubunto no desktop ele nao instala
<geovane> aparece com um x tem pelo menos 5.4 GB de espaço disponivel em disco
<geovane> mais o hd esta limpo nao tem nada
<andretyn> Olá:)
<Clooer> oba
<Clooer> Romeu100Julieta escreveu:  Bom to tentando fazer um servidor ftp para facilitar o trabalho entre os colegas, mas na instalação do ubuntu server nao reconhece a placa de rede tanto na versão 8.10 quanto na versão 13.10 e as versões estação identificam normalmente já cheguei instalar mas não sei como instala a placa apos ter concluído a instalação do server tenho aqui um notebook: BITWAY modelo: B14HM21 alguém pode me dar
<rasrangel> Olá pessoal! Como consigo fazer um download do livecd do ubuntu?
<Clooer> rasrangel: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<rasrangel> Clooer esse link eu escolho que opção??
<rasrangel> tentei um aqui mas o livecd tem mais de 790mb
<Clooer> server servidor
<Clooer> desktop estação, computador comum
<rasrangel> desktop
<Clooer> tem 785 MB
<rasrangel> preciso recuperar o grub em um servidor
<Clooer> ultima versão ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64
<Clooer> que linux é ?
<Clooer> que linux é
<rasrangel> não sei, é um HP VCX700
<Clooer> digita  ai "uname -a"
<rasrangel> não consigo acessar o shell dele, estou acessando atraves de um livecd tipo Ultimateboot
<rasrangel> eu consigo ver os arquivos e tal, mas quando digito grub-install /dev/sda ele dá erro
<rasrangel> credito que não esteja instalando por não ser um livecd de linux completo...
<Clooer> quando inicializa sem o cd oq acontece ?
<rasrangel> Para no Grub, mas nem chega a inicializa-lo...
<rasrangel> GRUB Loading stage2..
<rasrangel> e fica nisso...
<Clooer> ve se uma desses te ajuda http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Recuperando-GRUB-do-Ubuntu
<Clooer> ou http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-recuperar-o-GRUB-em-3-comandos-Esse-funciona/
<rasrangel> Já estava com eles abertos aqui...rs
<Clooer> hum
<Clooer> e vc não sabe a versão que esta instalada?
<rasrangel> valeu pela dica, mas o pior esta em conseguir um livecd...
<rasrangel> não sei não... :-(
<Clooer> duro que vc nem sabe a versão
<Clooer> senão dava para pedir para reparar
<Clooer> a instalação
<Clooer> ai parou de uma hr para outra ?
<rasrangel> só sei que é um softwares proprietario da HP/3com com um BD Oracle e estou suspeitando que mexeram no kernel, pois tem umas imagens antigas
<Clooer> <rasrangel> ai eu não sei não
<Clooer> sou novo nesse negocio aqui
<rasrangel> eu consegui uma copia do Kurumin mas também não esta subindo, diz que "Não foi possiveo acessar a imagem do sistema. o boot falhou, reinicie o micro."
<rasrangel> :/
<65MAA54SS> vc está tentando botar o kurimin ?
<rasrangel> estou sim65MAA54SS!
<mirqui> qual o problema , o live cd faz tudo
<rasrangel> quero dar boot com o livecd para depois tentar reinstalar o grub do SO de um servidor
<mirqui> xiii , grub não entendo nada
<mirqui> mas se vc botar o live cd , ele vai instalar automaticamente
<Clooer> ve se isso ajuda  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=10
<mirqui> vc disse que o live cd tinha 790 mb
<mirqui> pega um dvd , ai não tem erro
<rasrangel> mirqui o que tem 794mb é o ubuntu....
<mirqui> haa sim , que tem ?
<rasrangel> po estou num escritorio e aqui só tenho cds... domingo tudo fechado em volta.. cenário trash! kkk
<mirqui> tens pendrive ?
<mirqui> tem tbm me parece programas no ubuntu que lê e faz imagem iso
<mirqui> ISO Master
<mirqui> olha este programa , caso vc não tenha pendrive
<rasrangel> iso master?
<rasrangel> Estou tentando uma opção do Kurumin e parece que esta levantando o sistema...
<mirqui> vc não tem outro pc a mão ?
<rasrangel> tenho notebook..
<mirqui> então tenta botar a imagem iso no note , vê se está completa e passa para o pc que vc está tentando fazer funcionar
<mirqui> pega uma pasta qualquer
<mirqui> e põe a imagem iso
<rasrangel> consegui levantar o Kurumin aqui, vou tentar ver se consigo reisntalar o  grub agora....
<mirqui> então boa sorte ;)
<Clooer> caiu
<Lukitas> Fala galera, alguém por ai?
<mirqui> oi :)
<Lukitas> Eu estou migrando para a plataforma linux agora, alguém manja como eu posso fazer em relação aos drivers?
<mirqui> isso não entendo , mas é padrão , eles vem todos com o linux
<Lukitas> Valeu mirqui, vc manja utilizar o Kismet?
<mirqui> eu tenho uma impressora epsom e um scaneer epsom tbm
<mirqui> funciona direito
<Lukitas> Vc está com Ubuntu 13?
<mirqui> xii , cara , não sei que é isso
<mirqui> 13.10
<Lukitas> To pensando em voltar pro Windows mesmo, a interface é mais suaves.
<Lukitas> Qual SO vc prefere?
<mirqui> não , desculpa
<mirqui> tinha o 12.04 no pc de mesa
<mirqui> o 13.10 estou usando no note
<mirqui> o windows é muito bom
<mirqui> minha mãe só usa o win xp
<Lukitas> O bom do XP que ele é leve, e da boot rápidão, igual o ubuntu.
<mirqui> eu uso dualboot win 7 ubuntu no notei
<mirqui> é um pouco mais lento
<mirqui> mas não deve nada para o 7
<Lukitas> Conhece o Bactrack?
<mirqui> o 7 só é bonito
<mirqui> não , não conheço
<Lukitas> Só tem nóis forum?
<Lukitas> no forum**
<mirqui> não , tem muita gente e o mediador ,
<mirqui> é só perguntar a alguém
<mirqui> eu estava zapeando e ví tua pergunta , ai resolvi tentar ajudar
<rasrangel> valeu mirqui
<mirqui> tranquilo :)
<rasrangel> Pessoal eu reinstalei o grub em uma maquina, porém fica a mensagem GRUB> e não sai disso, alguém tem alguma dica?
<alvaro> instalou só o GRUB ???
<rasrangel> Sim, Alvaro... a maquina já tem SO Linux e não estava subindo o grub
<rasrangel> mas os arquivos de kernel estão no diretorio boot
<rasrangel> quando eu tento instalar o grub ele instala mas não direciona para a pasta onde existem o kernel e demais arquivos de boot
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Ernandes> hi
<Ernandes> todo
<astroo-> ola
<Ernandes> sim
<psacoutinho> galera utilizei esse comando pra instalar sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<psacoutinho> como eu posso removelo agora
<Ernandes> apt-get remove
<Ernandes> apt-get --help
<psacoutinho> Ernandes, já tentei...mais estou dando um jeito aqui...velu pela atenção
<AaronZz> Boa noite galera
<AaronZz> Fiz a última atualização do ubuntu 13.04 e não estou conseguindo logar
<AaronZz> quando eu logo, ele volta para a tela de login.
<astroo-> ola
<AaronZz> Fala Astro
<AaronZz> blz
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<AaronZz> Tudo bem por aqui, só estou com esse problema
<AaronZz> estou  logado como guest aqui e está tudo funcionando bem
<AaronZz> agora quando logo com o meu usuário, ele volta para a tela de login
<AaronZz> tenho dois usuários e os dois voltam para a tela inicial
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<AaronZz> ok, obrigado.
<AaronZz> to procurando aqui alguma solução
<astroo-> de nada
<Ernandes> hasta
<astroo-> Ernandes  ate
<Guest9682> alguem pode dar uma ajuda? instalei o ubuntu porem quando passa da tela de carregamento do SO ele trava tudo
<Ernandes> sei la
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-20
<rtalon> Depois disto reinicie o computador, na volta você verá que no menu deverá haver o software "Catalyst Control Center" você poderá editar as suas configurações de vídeo com ele.
<Lincoln901> OBRIGADO
<bakhtinjf88> Alguem que sabe de linguagem C poderia me ajudar?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<renatonolo> olá
<renatonolo> alguém sabe como adiciono um novo canal no irc?
<fabio> bom dia pessoal, alguem poderia me dar uma ajuda?
<fabio> tenho que fazer uma apresentação para faculdade sobre Definir um esquema de endereçamento IPv4 e IPv6."
<fabio> Algue sabe onde posso ver falar sobre este asunto?
<fabio> pode ser um tuturial, ou até memso um site
<fabio> obrigado pela atenção.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<elisangela_> olá
<elisangela_> alguém pode me dizer onde consigo um cd de instalação
<elisangela_> alguem pode me dizer onde consigo um cd de instalação do unbunt
<codeman> Emilio_Eiji, fala man :-P
<Emilio_Eiji> codeman: tarde
<codeman> ei man como vc esta cara
<codeman> faz tempo q num aparece
<Leopoldo> [Baixei as versões Ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso, porém quanto tento gravar a imagem pelo Nero informa que esse não é um arquivo de imagem do Nero. Existe algum programa específico para gravar essa imagem?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rtalon> brow, não entendo muito de windows, mas tenta forçar a gravaçao pque ISO não é nativo do Nero...
<Leopoldo> ola
<rtalon> oi
<Leopoldo> vou tentar e vou baixar outros gravadores para ver se consigo, valeu rtalon
<rtalon> meu amigo, o Nero grava, (depende da versão) mas tu não tem um pen-drive disponivel?
<astroo-> ola
<Leopoldo> tenho. e?
<Leopoldo> esqueci de dizer, mas esta é minha primeira experiência com o Linux
<rtalon> então tu estais com sorte, pque nosso amigo astroo- esta on...rsss, brow tenta por exemplo o YUMMI e grava esta iso num pen e da boot por ele
<astroo-> eu nao sei...
<rtalon> bom, acho que para iniciantes, o mais pratico é o YUMi, simples e facil...
<Leopoldo> vou tentar depois, está acabando meu turno no serviço
<rtalon> ok
<Leopoldo> uma hora eu consigo
<rtalon> Leopoldo: tu estais no lugar certo.....rssss, aqui tu vai conseguir sim, e seja bem vindo ao mundo linux
<Leopoldo> valeu pelas dicas. obrigado rtalon
<rtalon> disponha
<Leopoldo> abraço a todos.
<astroo-> ate
<rtalon> t+
<rtalon> astroo- podes me atender no privado?
<astroo-> sempre
<coyotcheh> oii
<coyotcheh> estou testado o irc no android
<coyotcheh> *testando
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ok
<coyotcheh> to usando o androIrc
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-21
<Lincoln901> Sistema não inicia, coloco a senha mas ele para com a tele de papel de parede
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Lincoln901> conversamos ontem lembra de mim astrooo
<Lincoln901> ?
<astroo-> desculpa mas entretanto falei com uns 10 novos nicks
<Lincoln901> ok.
<astroo-> The next Ubuntu is named after a monkey with a bright blue scrotum  http://www.geek.com/news/the-next-ubuntu-is-named-after-a-monkey-with-a-bright-blue-scrotum-1607224/
<xGrind> astroo-, ainda usa so' windows?
<astroo-> disse no privado
<barna_> Lincoln901, espera um tiquim q eu to quase lembrando como q resolve!
<barna_> Lincoln901, aperto ctrl+alt+t , vai aparecer um terminal, digita: sudo unity --reset (cuidado tem 2 - antes do reset), coloca a senha e ve se aparece os menus.
<Lincoln901> nao aparece terminal
<Lincoln901> apertei ctrl alt f2 e fiz esse processo do --reset e nao deu certo
<Lincoln901> ja reinstalei o gdm tambem não deu certo
<Lincoln901> tentei tbm o gnome tbm não deu certo
<barna_> Lincoln901, vc colocou só --reset ou sudo unity --reset?
<Lincoln901>  unity --reset
<Lincoln901> aparece a mensagem: "WARNING: no DISPLAY variable set, setting it to :0"
<Lincoln901> "ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated"
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<altecnologic> bom dia
<altecnologic> tem como eu pega somente os dominios acessos no log do squid? estu vendo os log e lá tem de tudo. quero mostrar ao meu chefe os sites acessados, mas da forma que esta o log ele nao entenderá nada, quero somente os dominios acessados.
<OERIAS> Eu quero um prato de Mocotó
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<raiaba> como fasso reconhecer minha praca wifi ?
<raiaba> como fasso reconhecer minha praca wifi ? alguem pode dizer '='
<chrono> boa tarde, estou com um problema com o live cd do 14.04... ele fica pedindo login e senha (mas não há nem instalação...)
<CArlito> boa tarde
<CArlito> como instalar o ubuntu em samsung galaxy s5?
<altecnologic> boa tarde
<altecnologic> alguem ai usa o varnish cache ?
<Arthur> boa tarde
<Arthur> qual vai ser a data que poderemos baixar a versao 14.10?
<Guest29132> Boa tarde
<Guest29132> qual sera a data que poderemos baixar a versao 14.10?
<alvaro> não recomendo para uso a versão 14.10
<Guest29132> Qual sera a data para baixar a versao 14.10?
<alvaro> não sei ainda
<alvaro> mas era para sair esse mes
<igor__> oi
<igor__> boa tarde galera
<igor__> sou apaixonado pelo ubunto
<igor__> como posso montar um streming de radio no ubunto
<igor__> ???
<Diego_> Fui instalar o Ubuntu e aí apareceu uma tela preta, para digitar comandos. O que fazer?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Josue_Rezende> ola pessoal estou com um pc que tem 256 de ram e 256 de video qual ubuntu instalo nele pra ficar legal?
<alvaro_> lubuntu
<astroo-> ola
<alvaro_> talvez funcione
<Josue_Rezende> ok alvaro mais qual?
<alvaro_> lubuntu 14.04
<alvaro_> teste em live cd primeiro
<Josue_Rezende> vou baixar
<Josue_Rezende> ok vou testar por uma pen
<vulgorenata> ok.
<Hidalgo> Ola boa  noite estou tentando instalar o ubuntu e nao estou tendo exito, primeiro problema e que nao reconhece minha pala de video e fica todo embaralhada a tela, retirei a placa de video  e instalei o video onbord  ai consegui instalar mas na reinicialização a maquina vai direto para o win7 tentei alguns comandos sudo grub- install ..... mas nao tive exito e agora o que posso fazer
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz que placa e e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Hidalgo> zotac GT220 chip nvidea
<Hidalgo> instalando via usb
<Hidalgo> estou lendo este artigo http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/InstalandoNvidia
<Hidalgo> mas meu problema principal e ter o dual boot win7  e  ubunto
<astroo-> e ve o privado para dizer algo
<rootpt> instala o boot-repair
<rootpt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<rootpt> astroo-, boa noite :-)
<astroo-> rootpt  ola
<Hidalgo> valeu vou tentar
<massilva> Olá pessoal
<Guilherme_toledo> dae galera
<Guilherme_toledo> estou precisando de um help
<Hidalgo> obrigado  agora e h de trabalhar  fui
<Guilherme_toledo> wireless nao instalou
<Guilherme_toledo> alguem ae pode me ajudar
<astroo-> disseste a duvida toda porque cai entretanto?
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-22
<Guilherme_toledo> ninguem ae gente
<Guilherme_toledo> preciso de 4 comandos
<Guilherme_toledo> listar placa wireless, e um pra instalar
<Guilherme_toledo>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pel possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest30104>  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<Guest30104> nao estou conseguindo instalar minha placa wireless
<Guest30104> alguma boa alma viva
<astroo-> Guest30104  ve o privado e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest30104> humm
<Guest30104> obrigado
<shallwe> q se passa?
<Guest30104> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<Guest30104> nao consigo instalar
<shallwe> Guest30104, privado comigo não por favor !
<shallwe> é bom que os outros vejam, de repente alguém sabe também
<Guest30104> sim
<Guest30104> uma vez entrei aqui e com uns 4 comandos me ajudaram
<Guest30104> mas perdi os comandos
<shallwe> ja tentou pelo instaldor do driver adicional?
<Guest30104> e nao consigo mais instalar
<Guest30104> sim... por la nao da
<shallwe> aparece algo la ou nao?
<Guest30104> aparece o driver prioritario
<Guest30104> mas nao da certo
<shallwe> é notebook certo?
<Guest30104> sim
<shallwe> hp?
<Guest30104> acert
<Guest30104> acer
<shallwe> a bom
<shallwe> tem algumas instalações manuais
<shallwe> vc pode tentar
<Guest30104> lspci dae aparece a placa
<shallwe> cola aqui a linha da placa pra gente ver
<shallwe> no lspci
<Guest30104> so um min
<Guest30104> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1
<shallwe> era só a linha dele mas tudo bem :)
<Guest30104> kkk
<Guest30104> foi mal
<Guest30104> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) 06:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<Guest30104> a da rede
<shallwe> sim
<shallwe> vamos tentar o modo manual então
<shallwe> http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/b43-fwcutter/download baixa ai
<Guest30104> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1816292
<Guest30104> tentei esse tutorial
<Guest30104> vou baixar
<Guest30104> um instante
<shallwe> acho que vc consegue pelo instalador do linux nao?
<shallwe> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<shallwe> tenta ai
<Guest30104> b43-fwcutter já é a versão mais nova.
<Guest30104> baixei o arquivo la
<mister_x> Olá... instalei o Ubuntu 14 com dual boot com win 8 e estou com dificuldade para acessar as pastas do win8. Dá eero ao clicar no atalho das pastas do win
<shallwe> e o firmware-b43-installer?
<Guest30104> shallwe:  firmware-b43-installer já é a versão mais nova.
<shallwe> estranho
<Guest30104> sempre eh um parto instalar a wifi
<shallwe> mas já conseguiu alguma vez?
<Guest30104> sim sim
<Guest30104> mas td vez que reinstalo da nisso
<shallwe> tenta desabilitar ela e habilitar de novo
<shallwe> no atalho
<shallwe> as vezes rola
<Guest30104> eu tinha uns comandinhos mas perdi na ultima instalacao
<Guest30104> ela nao aparece
<Guest30104> so no lspci
<Guest30104> so aparece no lcpci
<Guest30104> nao sei se tem que levantar ela
<Guest30104> ou algo assim
<shallwe> mas usa a tecla de atalho
<shallwe> do note
<Guest30104> nada =/
<shallwe> então só poder ser a versão do ubuntu
<Guest30104> vou reiniciar
<Guest30104> ja volto ae
<shallwe> ok
<mister_x> Alguém poderia me dar um apoio em conseguir acessar as pastas do windows 8 qu instalei em dual boot com Ubuntu?
<shallwe> mister_x, o ubuntu deve montar a partição
<shallwe> abre o nautilus e vê se não está la a partição como um icone do disco
<mister_x> então... instalei o Ubuntu sem maiores problemas. Porém no ícone de atalho que dá acesso às apstas do win 8, dá erro
<shallwe> ja tentou reiniciar o ubuntu?
<mister_x> sim...várias vezes
<guilherme_toledo> shallwe:  =D
<guilherme_toledo> vlw mano
<guilherme_toledo> funcionou
<guilherme_toledo> obrigado
<shallwe> guilherme_toledo, oq vc fez?
<shallwe> desligou e ligou a placa pelo atalho?
<mister_x> ele emite msg como se o win tivesse hibernado e não permitisse acesso, Solicita que acesse o win e o desligue sem hibernar. Já fiz isso, mas nada
<guilherme_toledo> reiniciei o note
<guilherme_toledo> o boa
<shallwe> guilherme_toledo, então vc ja tinha instalado antes só faltava reiniciar :)
<guilherme_toledo> pode ser
<guilherme_toledo> obrigado msm assim
<shallwe> tranquilo
<shallwe> mister_x, tentar acessar o nautilus como root
<shallwe> no terminal
<shallwe> sudo nautilus
<mister_x> a msg apresentada ao acessar a pasta do win é a seguinte: Error mounting /dev/sda4 at /media/vwtec/Windows: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda4" "/media/vwtec/Windows"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda4': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please re
<shallwe> e coloca tua senha
<_Jimmy_> Boa noite
<_Jimmy_> Rudolf:  boa noite, blz ? lembra de mim com o problema de conexao no ubuntu ?
<astroo-> ola
<_Jimmy_> astroo-:  :)
<_Jimmy_> pessoal, o terminal mostrou um driver ativo na placa de rede
<_Jimmy_> mas eu nao instalei nada, como pode ?
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: lembro
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: faz tanto tempo
<Rudolf> _Jimmy_: resolveu?
<xGrind> alguem usando ubuntu 14.10 ?
<astroo-> ja agora se achaste bugs diz ao pessoal se quiseres
<_Jimmy_> Rudolf: :D
<_Jimmy_> Rudolf:  resolveu nada cara..
<_Jimmy_> Rudolf:  o terminal me disse que tinha driver in use
<_Jimmy_> mas eu formatei o pc, e com essa placa de rede pci-e nao tive conexao no windows tb
<_Jimmy_> penso eu que nao tinha driver instalado no linux, mas como tive as informaçoes de lspci
<_Jimmy_> sei lá se é isso, digitei aqui o que veio na mente,.. eu estava escrevendo td em um caderno
<_Jimmy_> depois comecei a salvar no sistema, rsrs .. to enferrujado
<_Jimmy_> Rudolf: eu tentei instalar um driver de uma versão anterior, mas nao consegui
<_Jimmy_> e eu coloquei na black list
<_Jimmy_> mas msm assim o disgreta diz que ta lá e nao sai e nao me obedece nem no ~root
<_Jimmy_> :|
<_Jimmy_> o xterm ta falhando , formatei falta instalar.. pelo pendrive é mais rapido né ?
<_Jimmy_> fiz os testes na versao sem suporte
<_Jimmy_> a versao atual nao detectou conectividade
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Hudson> Vish
<Neto> boas
<Neto> error GSstreamer no xubuntu 14.04.1, ja tentei de td e nd
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xGrind> aow. alguem sabe qndo sai o ubuntu 14.10 ?
<xGrind> a versao final era pra ter sido lançado dia 16
<karont_> isso
<karont_> temque ser no mes 10
<astroo-> ola
<karont_> e ai
<omelete> contador no site? tem?
<astroo-> ja houve pessoal a falar aqui a usa-lo
<kennedy> gostosas
<kennedy> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<kennedy> como eu istalo gta
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<xGrind> kennedy, ?
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-23
<shallwe> boa noite, alguém precisa de ajuda?
<astroo-> shallwe  ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<shallwe> astroo-, boa noite, mas eu quero ajudar não preciso de ajuda :) não por enquanto
<astroo-> por isso mesmo poe a duvida toda
<shallwe> já que insiste :) alguém está com o firefox ou o google chrome ou mesmo alguns apps tremendo depois da instalação do drive da nvidia?
<altecnologic> boa noite.
<shallwe> boa noite
<xGrind> kk
<altecnologic> criei uma placa virtual eth1:1 e queria que os clientes conectados nela tivesse internet como tem a eth1
<shallwe> a não pergunta difícil, eu passo !
<astroo-> altecnologic  ola
<altecnologic> shallwe: me ajude ai vai.. kkk
<altecnologic> astroo-: blz
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<altecnologic> astroo-: otimo, sempre com duvida com linux, acho até que esse sistema operacional é viciante, sempre queremos mais. kkk
<astroo-> sao gostos no linux em escolhas
<altecnologic> é um sistema que estou gostando  muito, primeio que poucas pessaos sabem mexer.. isso nos deixa num patama acima entende?
<astroo-> ok
<altecnologic> astroo-: me ajuda com ipables?
<GuilhermeCunha> altecnologic: diz ai
<altecnologic> GuilhermeCunha: meu salvador"!!!!!!
<GuilhermeCunha> ....
<altecnologic> GuilhermeCunha: tenho duas placas de rede eth0: wan eth1 lan eth1 server ip 10.172.13.x
<GuilhermeCunha> ...
<altecnologic> enao criei uma placa virtual eth1:1 com o ip 10.172.1.x os mac cadastrados recebem essa faixa de ip ai.
<altecnologic> mas somente os ips 10.172.13.x tem internet a outra faixa nao
<GuilhermeCunha> ta com o ip_forward = 1 ?
<altecnologic>  echo 1 > $PROC/ip_forward
<altecnologic> esta sim
<GuilhermeCunha> hmmm
<altecnologic> firewall http://pastebin.com/vGHa3xrS
<GuilhermeCunha> ja volto e vejo contigo ai
<altecnologic> tenho um servidor dns isso influencia?
<altecnologic> GuilhermeCunha: fico aguardando
<GuilhermeCunha> não
<altecnologic> dhcp: http://pastebin.com/NDv66TQb
<astroo-> shallwe  ve o privado
<altecnologic> GuilhermeCunha: o gateway deve ser o mesmo nas duas faixas?
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=12ziwNHqK10
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: http://www.ahnegao.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/genio.jpg
<GuilhermeCunha> altecnologic: http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/nat.html
<Espeto> Olá?
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<astroo-> ola e ate
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Rene> Bom dia
<seven> bom dia
<Felipe> bom dia
<Guest67034> bom dia
<Guest67034> bom dia
<seven> quais as novas?
<seven> alguém sabe onde fica a pasta do firefox?
<seven> ou como adicionar um atalho no unity?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Elfon> Pessoal, pra atualizar o java tem q remover a versão anterior€
<Elfon> Pessoal, pra atualizar o java tem q remover a versão anterior?
<mirqui> acho que tem autoupdade
<mirqui> mas da uma olhada no site , lá deve dizer
<seven> depende do q vc for fazer
<Elfon> mirqui: em alguns sites que acesso, recomendam o update do java
<Elfon> mirqui: instalei o pacote recente sem remover o anterior...parece num primeiro momento que a mensagem de atualização não veio mais
<mirqui> vc usa linux ou windows ?
<Elfon> mirqui: linux
<mirqui> então vai no atualizador de programas e vê se fez update
<mirqui> quando te pedem o update vc consegue acessar o site ?
<Elfon> quando acesso um site aparece um aviso pra fazer o update, lembrar mais tarde e cancelar....se aceitar cai direto na página da oracle...baixei e instalei o pacote sem remover a versão anterior
<mirqui> mas vc consegue acessar ?
<Elfon> pq o java é muito chato...tem q criar um link naquele negócio de lipnjso , sem falar que sites de banco nem sei se perde o cadastro
<Elfon> mirqui: tô conseguindo sim....só nao sei se é com a versão nova ou a antiga
<mirqui> vc usa o pc para coisas que exijam segurança máxima ?
<mirqui> mas acho que é trocar 6 por meia dúzia
<mirqui> em último caso vc faz backup e desisntala a verção velha e põe só a atual
<mirqui> se der problema , restaura o sistema
<wbarul> oi
<mirqui> bom almoço :)
<wbarul> naoconsigo instalar o teamviewer ubuntu 14 64bit
<seven> blz q erro q da?
<wbarul> ta pedindo lib32asound
<wbarul> utilizei o gdebi para instalar e funcionou
<codeman> galera tem alguma maneira de dar uma limpeza geral no ubuntu ?
<codeman> alguem indica algo ?
<delet> libavformat/http.c:906:1: error: control reaches end of non-void function [-Werror=return-type]
<delet>  }
<delet>  ^
<delet> cc1: some warnings being treated as errors
<delet> make: *** [libavformat/http.o] Error 1
<delet> alguem sabe pq isso?
<Elfon> codeman:  q tipo de limpeza?
<codeman> Elfon, nao sei sabe a sensação de peso no sistema
<codeman> tipo a maquina era para tah sem aquelas travadas nervosa
<altecnologic> boa tarde
<altecnologic> alguem ai se habilita em me ajuda com dhcp com duas faixas
<Philco> meu sistema nao quer ir para portugues
<Philco> eu mud a configuração, aparece que o portugues está selecionado mais nao funciona
<mirqui> o pacote de idiomas foi baixado ?
<Philco> foi sim
<Philco> seleciono o portugues mas nao funciona
<mirqui> seleciona o português e depois reinicializa
<mirqui> preciso ir , tenta o hggdh
<Philco> como assim
<Philco> nao sonsegui entender
<Philco> comecei agr com ele
<Philco> hãm?
<Sara> olá pessoal
<rafaelsoaresbr> olá
<Sara> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu no meu notebook e quando está quese nofina da instalação dá erro
<Sara> ele acusa problemas no leitor
<Sara> laser
<Sara> mas o note é zero
<Sara> eu utilizo o sistema operacional em modo experimente
<Sara> qual seria a saída
<Sara> ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Sara: não tem pendrive disponível?
<Sara> eu não consigo baixar
<Sara> aliás não baixa nada
<Sara> o note é basicamente uma maq de escrever conectada a net
<Sara> preciso baixar programas
<Sara> mas não consigo
<Sara> na verdade
<Sara> esse note veio com windows 8
<Sara> teria isso a ver
<Sara> eu repreendo a volta ao windows
<Sara> to liberta
<Sara> ha ha ha
<paulo_santana> Alguém que já realizou atualização para o 14.10 já verificou alguma falha?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-24
<shallwe> boa noite
<shallwe> galera, alguém tem alguma idéia de como eu instalo o compilador do m68k?
<shallwe> é o processador do mega driver genesis e outros, queria compilar meu source
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> olá
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel reposta de alguem
<shallwe> astroo-, todo dia você me fala isso :) mas obrigado por me lembrar
<shallwe> já sou usuário mega antigo
<astroo-> certo
<astroo-> Ten years of Ubuntu: How Linux’s beloved newcomer became its criticized king  http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/10/ten-years-of-ubuntu-how-linuxs-beloved-newcomer-became-its-criticized-king/
<astroo-> shallwe  ve o privado
<shallwe> astroo-, blz vlw :) mas vou pro z80, algo mais simples, vi o esquema do 68000 e não gostei muito pra começar o.O
<astroo-> ok
<shallwe> e eu comecei no ubuntu 6.04 eu acho
<shallwe> alias 6.06 huahua eu acho que era assim
<shallwe> mas lembro que tinha o 6 na frente
<shallwe> caramba mas que maravilha esse tal de open souce :) achei um kit completo gendev pra compilar direto pra mega drive, e linux :) viva o mundo livre
<Scyth> e aí, povo
<Scyth> beleza?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<xGrind> aow. alguem usando ubuntu 14.10 ?
<petersen2004> pessoal... boa noite
<petersen2004> estou com problemas com o X ou algo semelhante.... meu cursor sumiu depois que realizei atualizaçoes do 14.04 para o 14.10
<sUbMuNdO> bom dia, alguem sabe como aumenta a "visualizacao da quantidade de emails" no icone thunderbird que fica na barra do unity, antes no 14.04 a indicação era melhor visualizada!
<jxajroad> Alo! So uma cuiosidade. Eu posso apagar e inserir arquivos num pendrive criptografado a vontade? Ou após criptografar ele não aceita mais nada?
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<shallwe> alguém está passando por um problema igual ao meu? Alguns aplicativos ficam com tremilique!
<shallwe> depois que instalei o drive da nvidia proprietário!
<shallwe> Estou impressionado com o Libre Office! Não é que ele abriu um arquivo de Corel Draw perfeitamente ! Agora sim a coisa ta ficando boa, Não preciso mais de Corel pra converter em algum formato :)
<junior> ola boa tarde
<junior> sou iniciante no linux
<junior> e instalei ele na minha maquina mais os sites da caixa esta dando erro de certificado
<junior> como consertar isso
<shallwe> junior, Olá, você esta usando o firefox?
<shallwe> junior, Te recomendo primeiro abrir o seu Central de Programas do Ubuntu, que fica ali na barra esquerda e instalar o "Extras Restritos", com isso irá instalar o java, flash etc, que é uma das principais pedidas dos sites de banco
<junior> hum vou fazer isso
<junior> sim
<junior> o firefox e chromiun
<junior> tbem
<junior> vou testar aqui
<junior> c vai funcionar
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mvcirino> junior para utilizar o site da caixa pode utilizar este tutorial http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2014/04/usando-o-java-8-site-da-caixa-economica-federal/ ou este http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Internet-Banking-Caixa-no-Ubuntu-1310-Solucao-de-acesso-com-Firefox-e-Java-8
<junior> um mais mesmo assim nao funcionou
<junior> meu ubuntu ta dando erro na pagina da caixa.gov.br
<junior> como tirar esse erro
<shallwe> junior, posta aqui qual erro
<shallwe> já instalou os pacotes restritos certo?
<junior> Sua conexão não é particular  Invasores podem estar tentando roubar suas informações de www.beneficiossociais.caixa.gov.br (por exemplo, senhas, mensagens ou cartões de crédito).
<junior> sim ja instalei
<junior> e mesmo assim aida esta dando esse erro
<shallwe> junior, e já instalou o certificado?
<junior> nao sei como instalar o certificado
<junior> mais nao tem certificado digital nao
<junior> e o certificado da pagina
<shallwe> junior, http://www14.caixa.gov.br/portal/acaixa/home/certificado_ibc/mozilla_firefox
<shallwe> junior, Depois só avisa se funcionou :)
<junior> este certificado ja esta instalado com uma autoridade certificadora
<junior> mais ai quanto eu tento instalar a pagina fala que a pagina nao e segura
<shallwe> mas mesmo dando esse aviso você consegue rodar?
<junior> tem que colocar a excessao
<junior> ai abre
<junior> depois pede denovo
<shallwe> junior, vou fazer uma pergunta meio boba, mas, depois de instalar o certificado você reiniciou o firefox certo?
<junior> sim
<junior> ate a maquina
<junior> ja atulizei ate o java 8
<junior> pra ver c era
<junior> mais eu instalei o playonlinux
<shallwe> e mesmo vc colocando excessões não entra no site então
<junior> baixei o o internet explorer 8
<junior> ai ta funcionando
<junior> blz
<junior> vleu obrigado pela ajuda
<shallwe> mas no linux?
<junior> sim
<shallwe> a bom via wine
<junior> o playonlinux
<junior> sim
<junior> deu certo
<shallwe> ok, tranquilo, realmente por lá é mais fácil, eles dão mais suporte para windows !
<junior> ok e to instalando na assistencia social da minha cidade
<junior> ele usam o linux aqui agora antes era tudo linux
<junior> windows
<junior> agora e tudo linux
<shallwe> tranquilo :)
<xGrind> alguem aqui usa popcorn time?
<Higor> Boa tarde, queria saber como faço pra installar o ubunto, o meu sistema oeracional é o linux parecido com o windowns, da uma forcinha pra nois ae
<coringao> Higor, qual sistema linux veio nesta maquina?
<Higor> acho q é mind, pq é quase igual o windowns 7, certinho eu nao sei qual é
<coringao> Higor, FenixOS
<coringao> Higor, baixe o iso do ubuntu
<Higor> ok
<coringao> Higor, deduzo que neste Linux que esta usando, tem um programa de gravação de DVD chamado K3B
<Higor> isso mesmo
<coringao> Higor, blz
<coringao> grave iso num DVD
<Higor> ok
<larsantos> boas noites
<shallwe> boas
<larsantos> boas
<larsantos> Olá Pedro
<pedrom010> Olá :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<shallwe> olá
<shallwe> astroo-, olá, li sobre seu projeto! Vou jantar e depois volto, achei super interessante!
<astroo-> shallwe  ola ok
<jxajro> Boa noite. Tive que reinstalar meu Ubuntu 14.04 e não consigo lembrar como reinstalo as chaves de criptografia do OpenPGP...alguém pode me dar uma dica???
<astroo-> ola
<jxajro> oi astroo! tu estás bom?
<jxajro> pelo visto o povo não gosta de muito papo aqui.
<jxajro> alguém sabe como abrir uma mensagem criptografada pelo openpgp?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<omelete> só sei como gpg
<omelete> ñ sei se é parecido
<jxajro> oi omelete
<jxajro> então...pensei que era simples..
<jxajro> ....eu tive que reinstalar o ubuntu 14.04 e perdi um monte de coisas...e fui recuperando aos poucos.
<jxajro> agora só falta a criptografia.
<jxajro> O cara que me ensinou a usar disse que eu devia pegar a pasta com minhas chaves .gnupgp  e copipar para um certo lugar...aí...tcharaaam..facil mas não consigo lembrar pra onde copio essa pasta e o openpgp não quer liberar a mensagem.
<jxajro> vc faz ideia de onde coloco a pasta com as tais chaves?
<cristalazul> oi, eu tenho um cd, queria fazer o donwload do ubuntu 10, como faco para baixar no CD? o Cd tem que ser virgem?
<jxajro> Oi Cristalazul....vc baixa o ISO e grava no CD.
<cristalazul> o que é o iso? o cd tem que ser virgem?
<jxajro> iso é um arquivo que baixa da internet os arquivos que serão copiados para seu pc e deles será instalado o que vc quer.
<jxajro> sim..o CD deve ser virgem
<jxajro> dá pra instalar de pendrive mas aí não sei.
<omelete> jxajro,  exatamente nessa pasata q vc falou
<jxajro> oi omelete?
<jxajro> exatamente o quê, cara?
<cristalazul> ok, obrigada
<omelete> a pasta .gnupg
<jxajro> por nada! pesquisa como instala de Pendrive...é meio complicado mas vale a pena tentar.
<cristalazul> onde posso comprar o cd do ubuntu 10?
<jxajro> Perai..omelete...aí que está, cara! A pasta .gnupg foi a pasta que eu criei quando gerei minhas chaves. Esse meu colega disse pra eu guardar essa pasta e na hora que eu quisesse ler algum email criptografado eu deveria instalar essa pasta em algum lugar.
<jxajro> olha cristalazul. Esses CDs não são mais nem vendidos nem dados. Antigamente vinha gratis numas revistas mas faz o seguinte..vai numa lanhouse baixa o arquivo isso grava num CD e instala onde vc quiser.
<larsantos> eu não sei essa mas essas pastas que começam por ponto costumam sder gaudadas na sua home
<jxajro> home?
<jxajro> acho que coloquei lá mas vou verificar.
<larsantos> /home/nome_do_utilizador
<omelete> pasta oculta
<larsantos> não sei em português
<larsantos> home=casa
<jxajro> sei sei...então..nao consigo colocar ela lá!
<jxajro> certo larsantos.
<jxajro> eu te entendo mas não consigo colocar lá.
<larsantos> provavelmente são as permissões, o dono da pasta é o mesmo?
<jxajro> eu abro o thunderbird e ele diz que não tem a chave pra descriptografar a mensagem...eu lembro que se eu colocar a pasta no lugar certo ele abre autmáticamente.
<jxajro> se o dono da pasta é o mesmo?
<fabusaline> é compativel com gpt
<jxajro> sim..sou eu o dono da pasta
<jxajro> se é compativel com gpt? nao sei. :-(
<fabusaline> eu tentei o 14.04 mas não é compativel com gpt
<larsantos> e o nome do utilizador, grupo antes é igual ao de agora?
<fabusaline> agora vou testar esse
<jxajro> essa pasta .gnupg tem 5 arquivos.
<fabusaline> valeu até mais
<larsantos> eu não sei muito mas se o nome do usuário, o numero de usuário, ou gupo mudar já é preciso bastante trabalho
<jxajro> ???
<jxajro> mas não é só por a pasta no lugar onde devo e o openpgp lê e abre pedindo uma senha?
<jxajro> quando fiz isso foi simples. O problema é que não lembro e não consigo achar que pasta que devo colocar a chave que lê as mensagens.
<larsantos> parece-me que o problema é não conseguires copiar a pasta para a tua past casa, não é?
<jxajro> Será que não posso saber em algum lugar, gente? :-(
<larsantos> google
<jxajro> Nầo sei se é isso larsantos..bem..se for só isso eu consigo fazer.
<jxajro> mas parece que da outra vez foi tão fácil cara...eu coloquei essa pastinha lá e pronto..resolvido!
<larsantos> eu não conheço o openpgp mas deve ser isso, pois é mais ou menos o standard nos programas
<jxajro> se eu abrir a pasta home com sudo eu guardo lá mas não sei se isso funciona.
<jxajro> vou tentar de novo....
<larsantos> o dono tem de ser "eu"
<jxajro> esquece! não é isso!
<jxajro> cara..que barra...e esse meu amigo vive dizendo pra usar criptografia....vai tomar naquele lugar viu? isso é impossivel  com linux :-(
<larsantos> sabes inglês?
<jxajro> mais ou menos.
<larsantos> tenho de sair, descobri este site mas etsá em inglês, talvez ajude: http://wiki.openskills.org/OpenSkills/OpenPGP+Key+Backup
<larsantos> não sei se é isso, boa sorte
<jxajro> pelo visto se esse cara que me ensinou a usar isso não me ajudar então vou perder contato com ele. Acho que ele é u UNICO no Brasil que usa isso.
<jxajro> obrigado larsantos.
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> boas alvaro
<alvaro> olá
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem amigo
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> alvaro, tudo bem
<nuno_nunes> boas astroo-
<alvaro> dentro do possivel
<alvaro> rsrsrsrsrsrs
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem :)
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-25
<marcello_> oi
<marcello_> alguem pode me ajudar
<marcello_> depois da atualizar de 14.04 para 14.10 nao monta mais usb divice
<marcello_> erro Not authorized to perform operation
<astroo-> ola
<marcello_> oi
<astroo-> esse erro ainda nao vi ninguem a queixar-se mas a ultima versao so tem dias
<BlackFlag> Boa noite, senhores!
<BlackFlag> Alguém sabe se rola instalar o SteamOS direto de iso do HD assim como rola com o Ubuntu nesse esquema? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta mas ja e "tarde" talvez
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<OERIAS> ola
<OERIAS> como vai?
<Sujeito> ola!!!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Arthur> boa tarde
<Guest76044> tem como instalar o ubuntu 14.10 em um pendriver?
<Guest76044> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Guest76044> estou querendo instalar o ubuntu no pendrive? tem como?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<LACabeza> eaew amigos
<LACabeza> alguém ai que manja de dns
<LACabeza> faz sentido definir dois registros do tipo A assim:
<LACabeza> @	IN A	104.131.30.155
<LACabeza> mail	IN A	104.131.30.155
<LACabeza> quero dizer, a pergunta é: o '@' do primeiro registro já casa com o 'mail' declarado em seguida, certo?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<adrianoc> boa noite a todos ...
<adrianoc> estou com um problema no ubuntu 14.10, a pesquisa no dash não está funcionando, digito firefox e o ícone não aparece, assim como gimp, inkscape e etc...
<astroo-> ola...
<Giverny> alguém que manje roundcube?
<altecnologic> boa noite
<rviana> Boa noite altecnologic
<astroo-> altecnologic  ola
<altecnologic> preciso testar um vpn, mas peciso acessar um linux remoto, eu sei que o amazon disponibiliza um servidor dedicado por  ano gratuito, mas necessita de cartao de crétido.. voces conhecem alguma  forma de criar esse servidor  virtual?
<astroo-> altecnologic   ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-26
<s10e> olá boa noite
<s10e> existe ubunto para netbook
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz que hadware tem
<s10e> atom 1,6
<s10e> lenovo s10e
<s10e> já testei um par deles e num funciona direito
<astroo-> o importante alem do cpu e ram e video
<corvolino> use ubuntu e um gerenciador de janela leve.
<s10e> ok 1GB de ram e placa onboard intel 950
<astroo-> nao deve ser dificil mesmo que a ram seja a conta
<astroo-> s10e> já testei um par deles e num funciona direito  - errro...
<s10e> hora tela nao funciona hora tem drive de wifi que não habilita
<s10e> sempre tem um enrrosco
<astroo-> wifi tens de dizer que chip e
<astroo-> e esse da problemas em alguns sistemas no que tenho visto aqui
<s10e> diga uma distribuição para eu baixar e tentar com suporte aki
<astroo-> tenta a ultima versao do ubuntu em livecd sem instalar para ver se da ok
<s10e> ok essa eu tentei mas a tela fica com um icone só sem botoes de power  opçoes nenhuma
<s10e> só acessa em modo  de segurança
<s10e> sendo que este netbook funciona com win xp e tudo OK
<corvolino> se não funcionar pesquisa uai
<corvolino> quer tudo automatico? haha
<jimi> quero saber se posso instalar o 14.04 em um dell dimension 1000/??
<jimi> posso///???
<astroo-> diz que hardware tem
<jimi> E me desculpe boa noite!
<jimi> 500 gigas 3 de ram ddr2
<astroo-> da bem e que video e?
<jimi> Eu acho que é on board
<jimi> o pc tá desligado!
<astroo-> se nao for ati amd deve dar bem
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para testes
<jimi> tentei instalar a atulização como o indicado pelo atualizador de programas...e todo bobo...mas ele não roda!
<astroo-> ja tentaste a versao 14.10?
<jimi> Até agora só a 14.04
<jimi> seria uma alternativa/?? a 14.10??
<astroo-> nao sei
<astroo-> exprimenta
<jimi> Já estou baixando!
<jimi> desde já lhe sou muito grato...astroo
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Rodrigo_> bom dia pessoal
<LACabeza> bom dia
<LACabeza> aew, alguém pode me ajudar a configurar o postfix? eu to seguindo um tutorial aqui, fiz tudo certinho, mas ainda não estou recebendo emails... e não to conseguindo descobrir o erro
<LACabeza> eu to com o log aqui (que aparentemente ta mostrando o erro), mas não to entendo xD
<hmc> boa trde
<codeman> hmc, boa
<hmc> toh lendo sobre o ubuntu pra telefone, gostaria de saber se qlqr aparelho novo do mercado, o ubuntu vai funcionar normalmente e se as operadoras vão funcionar com ubuntu como sistema do aparelho
<hmc> ????
<codeman> hmc, nao sei mas tudo eh possivel
<hmc> ok valeu ai vou pesquisar mais
<jimi> Boa tarde, eu tenho um pc  com as seguintes configurações: Dell Dimension 1000...proc/ AMD Athlon 7550 dual core, DDr2 de um e dois gigas que Ubuntu posso instaler
<jimi> instalar///??
<jime> Boa tarde, eu tenho um pc  com as seguintes configurações: Dell Dimension 1000...proc/ AMD Athlon 7550 dual core, DDr2 de um e dois gigas ..Hd 500 gigas
<jime> que unbunto instalar?
<jime> Ubuntu####
<mailson> olá, como faço pra instalar o ubuntu no windows 8
<mailson> ????????????????????
<omelete> mailson,  tiraram essa opção
<adrianoc> bom dia pessoal
<adrianoc> como eu posso desabilitar o compiz no startup do ubuntu 14.10 ?
<adrianoc> vixe ... rodei unity --replace agora sumiu o dash e a barra superior.
<L88os> boa tarde
<omelete> boa
<L88os> não estou conseguindo instalar o indicator-multiload
<L88os> por causa da dependencia libgtop2-7
<L88os> no ubuntu 14.10
<L88os> alguém tem alguma sugestão?
<omelete> já instalou o libgtop
<L88os> não estou conseguindo instalar
<L88os>  sudo apt-get -f install indicator-multiload Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto Alguns pacotes não puderam ser instalados. Isto pode significar que você solicitou uma situação impossível ou, se você está usando a distribuição instável, que alguns pacotes requeridos não foram criados ainda ou foram retirados da "Incoming". A informação a se
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<L88os> baixei o deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/amd64/libgtop2-7/2.28.5-2
<L88os> e consegui instalar
<L88os> abraços a todos.
<astroo-> ate
<Dilma_13> dilmaaa
<Dilma_13> la
<telec2> dilma ganhou :\
<telec2> mais 4 anos de PT
<Dilma_13> telec2, e nao vai sair tao cedo
<Dilma_13> psdb deu um tiro no pé na epoca do fhc
<telec2> uma pena
<Dilma_13> nao olhou pros movimentos sociais
<Dilma_13> e outras lideranças
<Dilma_13> agora ta pagando o preço
<telec2> mas a dilma n ganhou com gloria nao ... metade da população nao quis ela
<telec2> 2% de diferença só
<Dilma_13> telec2, muita gente ta trocando
<Dilma_13> o PT pelo PSOL
<Dilma_13> na minha opiniao depois do PT
<Dilma_13> sair
<Dilma_13> o partido que deve assumir é o PSOL
<Dilma_13> quem decide eleições são os movimentos sociais
<Dilma_13> sindicados
<Dilma_13> a grande massa
<telec2> foda cara ... os 2 candidatos eram ruins d+
<Dilma_13> o PT foi esperto em ouvir os movimentos
<Dilma_13> telec2, eu votei no PSOL
<Dilma_13> primeiro turno
<Dilma_13> como nao foi eleito
<telec2> mudança ? aonde ? estamos com a mesma porcaria de governo
<Dilma_13> prefiro o PT do que o PSDB
<Dilma_13> telec2, mudança sim
<Dilma_13> Reforma Psiquiatrica
<telec2> ainda falam na propaganda da dilma "governo novo, ideias novas" mas é a porra do mesmo pessoal
<Dilma_13> Prouni
<Dilma_13> hoje tu ve pobre fazendo facul
<Dilma_13> tenho vários amigos que tao em faculdade
<Dilma_13> graças aos programas do PT
<Dilma_13> de bolsas
<telec2> só nao falam oq o PT faz né ...
<telec2> hehe
<Dilma_13> telec2, tu tem que idade?
<telec2> daqui 1 semana vai sair as pesquisas q nao deixaram liberar
<telec2> 27
<Dilma_13> telec2, voce pegou a epoca do FHC
<Dilma_13> vai falar que PT nao melhorou mto?
<Dilma_13> pra quando era FHC?
<telec2> cara ... era outra epoca ... outro tempo ...
<telec2> nem se compara a hoje
<telec2> as pessoas eram diferentes
<Dilma_13> telec2, eram nada
<telec2> tinhamos outra visão de mundo naquela epoca, o cenario internacional era diferente
<Dilma_13> o Aécio defende abaixar o salário
<Dilma_13> construir casa de repousos
<Dilma_13> voltar a ser o que era
<Dilma_13> so nisso de criar casas de repousos
<Dilma_13> perdeu voto em massa
<Dilma_13> do movimento antimanicomial
<Dilma_13> e outros movimentos
<Dilma_13> que são bem fortes
<telec2> e a dilma ? tá represando o preço da gasolina ... ela nao deixa aumentar o preço, só que alguem vai ter que pagar a conta, pq a petrobras compra por valor x e vende mais barato q compra
<telec2> isso só pra maquiar a inflação
<telec2> uma hora a conta vai vir ... alguem vai pagar por tudo isso, e tenho a leve impressão que será o povo
<astroo-> o petrolio nao deve subir tao cedo depois desta descia de 20%
<Dilma_13> 98 %
<Dilma_13> das urnas
<Dilma_13> telec2, o PT pode ter vacilado na economia
<Dilma_13> mais o PSDB é lixo do lixo
<Dilma_13> http://www.em.com.br/app/noticia/especiais/eleicoes/2014/35,154,35,14/2014/08/25/interna_politica,561983/aecio-promete-beneficio-maior-para-idosos.shtml
<telec2> eu pensava q era besteira ...
<Dilma_13> enquanto o mundo quer acabar
<Dilma_13> com os manicomios
<Dilma_13> e asilos
<Dilma_13> o PSDB quer construir essa bosta
<telec2> Dilma_13, meu chefe, empresario grande ... falou pra mim 'ano que vem vai ser foda ... vai estourar tudo'
<Dilma_13> e usar como depositos humanos
<telec2> e vejo mt gente falando isso
<Dilma_13> telec2, sim
<telec2> vai estourar as merdas na economia
<Dilma_13> telec2, mais fora a economia
<Dilma_13> tem coisas pior pro brasileiro
<Dilma_13> e movimentos sociais
<Dilma_13> o PSDB se queimou
<Dilma_13> na epoca do FHC
<Dilma_13> nao voltam tão cedo
<telec2> só sei q tamo ferrado, com dilma ou aecio, eu sabia q ia dá merda de todo jeito
<Dilma_13> ja deu dilma
<Dilma_13> 98 % das urnas
<Dilma_13> 51,38 % dilma
<telec2> eu sei q ela já tá eleita
<Dilma_13> 48,62 % aecio
<telec2> mas fala a verdade .... ganhou com 51% ... povo tá revoltado ...
<telec2> isso é rejeição ....
<telec2> povo n ta gostando de como tá
<Dilma_13> telec2, mais na proxima
<Dilma_13> o lula deve voltar
<Dilma_13> kk
<Dilma_13> e vai ser reeleito
<Dilma_13> dilma que nao tem historia politica
<Dilma_13> ganhou do aecio
<Dilma_13> que dira lula
<telec2> isso tá virando ditadura já ... PT quase 20 anos no poder
<Dilma_13> elegeu
<Dilma_13> passou agora no g1
<Dilma_13> http://g1.globo.com/politica/eleicoes/2014/cobertura-votacao-apuracao.html
<Dilma_13> quero ver
<Dilma_13> o discurso do aécio
<Dilma_13> ;~
<telec2> eu quero ver o discurso dela !
<telec2> foi eleita mas por um cabelinho de diferença !
<telec2> rejeição !
<Dilma_13> telec2,
<Dilma_13> o PSDB
<Dilma_13> é mais rejeitado que o PT
<Dilma_13> kk
<Dilma_13> tanto que ta a 16 anos querendo
<Dilma_13> voltar
<telec2> se n fosse bolsa familia o pt n tinha sido eleito
<codeman> Dilma_13, oq eu disse
<Dilma_13> telec2, voce acha bolsa familia ruim?
<Dilma_13> graças ao bolsa familia
<Dilma_13> muitos tao conseguindo sair da miseria
<Dilma_13> o PT fez coisas boas
<Dilma_13> prouni
<Dilma_13> bolsa familia
<Dilma_13> so acho errado a forma que o bolsa familia
<Dilma_13> é concedido
<telec2> Dilma_13, os criterios do PT ... um casal q ganha cada um 300 reais é classe media ... isso é sair da miseria ?
<Dilma_13> telec2, na epoca do FHC
<Dilma_13> quantos jovens faziam faculdade?
<Dilma_13> cursos tecnicos?
<Dilma_13> aqui mesmo no meu bairro
<Dilma_13> no rio
<Dilma_13> nunca teve nada
<Dilma_13> e é bairro grande
<Dilma_13> tem uns 6 anos
<Dilma_13> que tem 1 senai aqui
<Dilma_13> com vários cursos for free
<Dilma_13> tem curso de soldador
<Dilma_13> monte de coisa
<Dilma_13> um soldador ai tira 2 mil e pouco
<Dilma_13> de inicial
<Dilma_13> e fala que o PT nao fez coisas boas?
<telec2> nao falo que o PT n faz coisas boas ... só que as coisas n vão mudar ...
<telec2> as coisas n tão boas ...
<telec2> tão menos piores
<telec2> mas n tão boas
<telec2> eu tenho medo de passar mal e ir pra hospital publico ...
<telec2> eu n tenho plano de saude
<telec2> e tenho medo mesmo
<Dilma_13> telec2,  a dilma
<Dilma_13> anunciou criação de x vagas ai
<Dilma_13> para area de medicina
<Dilma_13> em faculs
<telec2> problema n é medico ... problema é q os medicos q tem n querem trabalhar na saude publica pq é um caos e sem estrutura
<Dilma_13> kk
<Dilma_13> o aécio
<Dilma_13> nem atualizou
<Dilma_13> a pagina dele no face
<Dilma_13> https://www.facebook.com/AecioNevesOficial?fref=ts
<hggdh> gente, vamos manternos no tópico. Política nãoé um assunto para o Ubuntu
<codeman> hggdh, desculpe nos :-)
<beto> ola!
<codeman> beto, ola
<Batimano> Ola
<beto> tenho um ubuntu 11.04 instalado em um notebook antigo. Consigo atualizar para versões mais novas?
<Batimano> Sim,claro
<Batimano> Voce já começou?
<astroo-> ola
<mateus> Galera boa noite...estou com um problema. Ao tentar limpar a lixeira o processamento vai lá pro alto...parando literalmente o sistema. Alguem ja passou por isso?
<astroo-> mateus  ola
<Rogerio> Quanto de memoria pra rodar o ubuntu 14.10?
<omelete> acho q uns 4gb
<Rogerio> minimo de 4gb de memoria?
<omelete> Rogerio,  sei ñ, só to no achismo msm
<Rogerio> beleza.
<Rogerio> A informação que acabei de visualizar aqui é a de no minimo 2gb de memoria
<Rogerio> obrigado
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-19
<revolts> boa noite
<Geese_Howard> noite
<astroo-> ola
<revolts> estou com uns problemas na instalacao do ubuntu que baixei do ubuntu-br.org, por alguma razao ele n'ao consegue baixar nenhum pacote. Dei uma procurada na net e n'ao achei nada, tem alguma ideia do que pode ser
<Geese_Howard> revolts: nem imagino
<Geese_Howard> revolts: pode ser tanta coisa
<Geese_Howard> revolts: placa de rede mal configurada
<Geese_Howard> revolts: versão antiga sem suporte
<Geese_Howard> revolts: sempre dê detalhes exatos quando tiver problemas
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: acho que se fizesse um estudo estatístico teríamos 30% perguntando sobre problema de download/atualização
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: 30% que não consegue fazer login
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: 30% que tem o sistema lento
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: e 10% para dúvidas não repetidas
<revolts> quanto a placa de video acho que não é, consigo acessar normalmente a net, a versão é 14.10. é estranho, das ultimas vezes que instalei deu tudo certo
<revolts> ele tenta baixar os pacotes porém não consegue achar nenhum..
<Geese_Howard> video?
<Geese_Howard> revolts: apt-get update funciona?
<revolts> sim, ele encontra alguns pacotes, mas em uma boa parte dá 404
<Geese_Howard> revolts: 404 é pau de repositório
<Geese_Howard> revolts: arrume sua sources.list de forma a usar um repositório melhor
<Geese_Howard> revolts: procure no google "ubuntu sources.list generator"
<Geese_Howard> revolts: faça backup do seu arquivo atual, /etc/apt/sources.list e tente novamente com o novo criado no site
<revolts> valeu, vou tentar isso
<hdm_> boa noite
<asdf999> boa
<hdm_> estou com problemas com minha placa de video intel graphis, aperteri a tecla que aumenta o brilho, desde então o brilho ficou super fraco e não volta ao normal.
<hdm_> o que posso fazer para resolver ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz o chip e versao ubuntu sempre
<asdf999> no console digite isso : sudo /etc/init..d/gdm restart
<asdf999> console seria o terminal de tela cheia
<hdm_> ok
<asdf999> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<hdm_> uso o ubunti 14.10
<asdf999> acredito que esse comando deve funcionar nele
<hdm_> ok, retornou: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found
<GPimenta23> Quando instalar o Ubuntu em meu notebook, ele formatará meu Hd?
<Geese_Howard> GPimenta23: se você não tem noção sobre particionamento, sim
<astroo-> existe a hipotese de correr so sem instalar
<GPimenta23> Eu o baixei, e quero instalar, no modo de instalação padrão isso pode ocorrer?
<Geese_Howard> GPimenta23: pode
<GPimenta23> Entendi, muito obrigado!
<asdf999> GPimenta23, tenta aprender em videos no youtube coma particionar manualmente
<GPimenta23> Ok!
<Geese_Howard> GPimenta23: leia a documentação do software que você vai usar
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: concordo. E o ubuntu-br.org é uma das razões: ainda está a propor uma versão do Ubuntu que já está obsoleta (14.10).
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: estou tentando descobrir quem tem acesso ao site, e actualiza-lo. Meu problema, no momento, é que o conselho BR parece ter sido abandonado.
<hggdh> (eles teriam acesso ao site)
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: que pena
<MerliM> hggdh, invade
<MerliM> :D
<MerliM> é por uma boa causa entao justifica
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: se eu tivess tempo ajudaria, mas agora não terei mais
<hggdh> MerliM: Nunca. Mesmo tendo condição...
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: não conseguiu contato nem com a Úrsula?
<MerliM> pena
<MerliM> posso ???
<MerliM> kkk
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: sem problemas. Estou acostumado aos ides do BR
<hggdh> MerliM: não.
<MerliM> :(
<hggdh> Vou tentar a Ursinha, boa idéia. Tinha-me esquecido que ela foi activa por cá.
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: não entendi o 'ides do BR'
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, acho que é ideias eu acho
<GesrobDR> Alguém faz parte do "Launchpad Brazilian Translators” team, gostaria de contribuir com a tradução de um programa.
<MerliM> ou atitudes
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: translation error...
<Geese_Howard> ...
<MerliM> hggdh, em ingles
<MerliM> :D
<hggdh> GesrobDR: vou descobrir. Um bom início, seja como for, é no launchpad.net
<hggdh> MerliM: comings and goings
<MerliM> tnks
<hggdh> MerliM: meaning they pop up and vanish as bubbles
<GesrobDR> hggdh: já fiz todas os passos, pgp, assinei código de conduta, me inscrevi no grupo, só precisava de uma força para acelerar a aprovação.
<Geese_Howard> " que o conselho BR parece ter sido abandonado."
<Geese_Howard> acho que isso diz muito
<Geese_Howard> sobre o futuro do ubuntu no brasil
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: futuro de vários projetos livres no BR...
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: concordo
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: mas, como posso dizer, não ligo
<hggdh> GesrobDR: comece a propor traducções
<GesrobDR> hggdh: já fiz
<Geese_Howard> GesrobDR: conselho grátis, esquece tradução. Se puder, foque em desenvolvimento e alie-se aos projetos internacionais.
<GesrobDR> hggdh: eu ainda não sou bom o suficiente programando.
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: para mim, esta é apenas mais uma mostra do por que o BR vai às favas... Mas esta discussão é off-topic demais para cá
<hggdh> GesrobDR: eu tinha entedido que querias traduzir
<hggdh> não há programação em tradu
<hggdh> ções
<MerliM> pois é hggdh se eu fosse Op teria mudado meu status já pra te alertar
<hggdh> ?
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> :-)
<MerliM> aqu duvidas tecnicas sobre ubuntu e linux, problemas politicos da comunidade devem ser direcionados ao mantenedores
<hggdh> cosidero-me avisado
<MerliM> hggdh, obg pela compreensão
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkk
<GesrobDR> Desculpe Geese_Howard , agora que vi que foi você que me aconselhou
<Geese_Howard> dormir
<MerliM> sistematico, vlws
<sistematico> de nada
<sistematico> Um monte de gente na mesma situação, uns usando o root ainda, heh
<MerliM> kkkkkkkkkkk
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<GesrobDR> Buenas
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<GesrobDR> Blza e ai progresso no sis?
<mirqui> ?? que é isso?
<GesrobDR> Vc nao estava usando a linux a dois anos, vc disse ontem
<mirqui> sim , mas o que é sis?
<GesrobDR> Sistema
<mirqui> ahaha , opa ,
<mirqui_> opa , cai
<mirqui_> uso o terminal para coisas básicas
<mirqui_> instalar , desistalar e acertar alfum pacote quebrado
<mirqui_> é só o que sei do terminal
<GesrobDR> Muito bom
<mirqui> e ai , conseguiu falar com o pessoal da linux fundation?
<GesrobDR> Mandei uns e-mails falei com hggdh
<mirqui> e ai?
<GesrobDR> Estou aguardando. Na pagina oficial eu li em algum lugar que tinha que esperar 6 meses...
<mirqui> ?? 6 meses para que?
<GesrobDR> Pra aprovar a entrada no grupo
<mirqui> haa
<mirqui> eu tenho limitações físicas ( bursite e tendinite)
<mirqui> por isso não tentei entrart num grupo de ajuda
<mirqui> mas divulgo o linux no twitter e face
<mirqui> tbm não domino o inglês
<GesrobDR> É, no caso estou buscando realizar uma tarefa específica
<GesrobDR> Quem fez i soft escolheu vincular as traduções ao launchpad.net
<mirqui> tú tem face ou twitter?
<GesrobDR> Twitter
<mirqui> então , divulga por lá e vê se consegue ajuda
<mirqui> aqui no chat são todos especializados , mas são poucos
<mirqui> twiter , facebook , tinder e afins é que se consegue maior divulgação
<GesrobDR> Ok vlw
<mirqui> então boa sorte :)
<rogerbip> divulgar linux no Tinder ?! hahahaahaha
<mirqui> ai não sei
<mirqui> sei que é mídia social
<mirqui> e mídia social se faz de tudo um pouco :)
<rogerbip> sim, pra comer gente.
<mirqui> ?? como assim velho?
<rogerbip> mirqui, conhece o Tinder ?
<mirqui> ahaha conheço de ouvir falar , mas na verdade não sei do que se trata
<rogerbip> mirqui, serve para fazer o que eu disse. ;)
<mirqui> prostituição?
<rogerbip> mirqui, tem também.
<mirqui> haaa , cara , mas isso na internet está cheio
<mirqui> sei as mídias que são
<rogerbip> o foco dele é esse e outras mídias não.
<mirqui> face , twitter , youtube , tinder , periscope etc
<mirqui> nisso se faz a divulgação do linux
<mirqui> ahaha desculpe , não sabia que se tratava disso
<rogerbip> mirqui, instale o Tinder e tente fazer divulgação.
<mirqui> ahaha não , ai tem treta
<mirqui> mesmo pq não conheço o meio , só sitei ele para vc
<mirqui> e pelo jeito falei besteira
<rogerbip> sim.
<mirqui> acontece , mas tem os outros meios :)
<mirqui> no face mesmo , digamos que tenha 20 contatos
<mirqui> 5 que se interessam em ver e experimentar uma distro boa , passam para mais 20 contatos onde
<mirqui> mais 6 se interessam , e ai vai o trabalho de formiguinha
<mirqui> no final de um ano , já pensou ?
<rogerbip> penso que linux já está na palma da mão (celulares/tablets),  não precisa mais de divulgação.
<mirqui> sim , mas não n desktop
<mirqui> ou vc acha que sabem que o android é linux
<mirqui> ?
<rogerbip> mirqui, tenho conhecimento e anos de linux para diferenciar isso.
<mirqui> sim, e vc trabalha em que ? , ou é só um entusiasta?
<oliverio> linux não precisa de divulgação? hahaha
<mirqui> ahaha é ai que a microsoft se faz
<rogerbip> mirqui, developer e uso linux a duas décadas.
<oliverio> um sistema operacional que quase nenhum usuário comum usa não precisa de divulgação?
<mirqui> sabe pq eu passei para o linux?
<mirqui> por questôes econômicas
<mirqui> no windows eram duas idas ao conserto em um ano
<rogerbip> oliverio, isso depende do mundo que você vive, no meu não se usa outro sistema.
<mirqui> desde que instalei o ubuntu , em 2 anos numca deu conserto
<mirqui> se eu conhecesse o linux antes , cara , já tinha trocado quando comprei meu primeiro pc com windows xp
<mirqui> não vou dizer que o xp é ruim, só é caro
<oliverio> rogerbip, 90% que utiliza GNU/Linux em desktop são usuários que trabalham com TI
<rogerbip> oliverio, não concordo, tenho vários amigos que não são área de TI e usam linux.
<mirqui> e por que eles usam?
<rogerbip> por se sentirem melhor.
<mirqui> sim , mas eles usam por que conhecem
<oliverio> são raros os casos, rogerbip
<oliverio> não tenta passar uma imagem que não é verdade
<oliverio> ja basta a imprensa.
<rogerbip> oliverio, não tão raros...pode aumentar a estatistica, como disse depende do mundo que você vive.
<mirqui> e a grande maioria é windows , por não conhecerem o linux
<oliverio> você vive em outro planeta então, só pode..
<oliverio> de usuário comum que eu conheço e sei que utiliza GNU/Linux na máquina é apenas uma reporter
<oliverio> que inclusive está próxima a mim agora aqui na empresa
<oliverio> e hoje me agradece por eu ter indicado e ajudado ela, ate hoje..
<oliverio> SÓ!
<oliverio> todos os meus amigos, colega e conhecidos utilizam Windows.
<mirqui> tú já viu propaganda do ubuntu em algum horario nobre?
<mirqui> ou em alguma loja que venda pc sem ser com windows 10?
<mirqui> é falta de divulgação , que gera não conhecimento
<rogerbip> não vivo em outro planeta, apenas em outra cidade ou estado que você, aqui pessoas que não são da área de TI usam linux.
<mirqui> falasse bem , área de ti , fora isto , é raro
<rogerbip> "não são"
<mirqui> e o linux tem as mesmas funcionalidades do windows
<mirqui> se não todas , quase
<GesrobDR> Existem estatísticas oficiais pra nao ficar no achismo
<mirqui> bom , eu vou pelo bom senso , sem precisar de estatísticas
<mirqui> nenhuma loja ou quase nenhuma aqui da cidade , vende pcs com ubuntu ou outro linux
<mirqui> tudo é windows 10 ou 8.1
<GesrobDR> Quem vai dizer que nao tem bom senso ;)
<mirqui> para fazer upgrade para o 10
<oliverio> não precisa de estudos, pesquisas.. todo mundo é ciente que o GNU/Linux ainda não é tão popular quanto deveria ser
<oliverio> alguns ou outros, como o caso de rogerbip, que na cabeça dele é popular e não há necessidade de divulgação
<rogerbip> oliverio, isso era no isso de 2000, estamos em 2015 !
<rogerbip> s/isso/inicio
<oliverio> estamos em 2015 e Windows continua sendo o sistema operacional mais usado.
<GesrobDR> É, alguem tem realmente que dizer como deve ser
<oliverio> temos que ser realista, simples.
<MerliM> oliverio, e sempre sera nem tudo que eh o melhor eh o mais utilizado
<MerliM> se tira por gosto musical
<oliverio> GNU/Linux é melhor? 'sim'. É o mais usado? Não.
<oliverio> pois é, MerliM
<MerliM> oliverio, tambem depende do nicho de mercado
<mirqui> e por que não é mais usado?
<MerliM> Servidoresss so louco usa produtos M$
<mirqui> como vc falou , nicho de mercado
<oliverio> pra servidores Linux é disparado
<oliverio> pra desktop não
<mirqui> e divulgação massiva
<MerliM> e uma coisa eh fato GNU quer qualidade
<MerliM> PONTO
<oliverio> em questão de servidores, Kernel Linux da um banho no Windows Server..
<GesrobDR> Bem o desktop é difícil uma das razoes e compatibilidade com periféricos novos
<rogerbip> oliverio, já montasse um servidor com linux ? quais serviços você rodava ? Quantas máquinas estavam na rede?
<oliverio> rogerbip, eu trabalho com TI há anos, os servidores aqui são apenas Linux configurados todos por mim.
<oliverio> rogerbip, DHCP, DNS, Apache, nginx, nagios, openfire, samba, squid, sarg, ocs..
<MerliM> GesrobDR, nem creio que seja isso creio que o maior problema eh a licenca Nenhum fabricante quer abrir especificacao e disponibilizar codigo para GNU
<MerliM> por MEDO
<MerliM> se existisse um empresa de PESO que se disponibilizasse tanto no hardware quanto no software e ganhasse somente com servicos os linux mataria o windows na hora, ex - uma Apple Opensource
<MerliM> a Cannonical uma epoca tentou o erro deles firmaram parceira com uma empresa q nao tinha os mesmos interesses DELL
<hggdh> mais ou menos
<hggdh> a Red Hat está aí
<MerliM> teriam que ter um setor interno deles para hardware opensource se conseguiram tantos usuario para o software imagina hardware
<MerliM> hggdh, mercado da Red Hat restrito Enterprise
<MerliM> estamos falando de usuarios END
<MerliM> creio eu
<MerliM> existe software GNU/Linux desde routers ate Mainframes por assim dizer, so que nao existe hard OPEN
<hggdh> Lenovo, HP, e Dell vendem en-user hardware com Linux. É, no entanto, um mercado secundário.
<MerliM> hggdh, to falando dedicado e nao segunda opcao
<MerliM> GNU eh visto por eles como secundario para END user, alem de vender teriam que ter uma forte politica de suporte especializado nesse SOFTWARE
<MerliM> ja vi vendendor vender o produto e dizer para o cliente vem com Linux mais ai o senhor formata e bota windows
<MerliM> sai mais BARATOOOO
<oliverio> sim
<oliverio> não foi nem questão de mas BARATO
<oliverio> já liguei pra pedi orçamento de máquinas e o vendedor falou:
<oliverio> 'vem com sistema operacional Linux, vai ter que formatar'
<oliverio> eu fiz: 'como assim, porque formatar?'
<oliverio> haahaha, odeio leigo se metendo onde não é chamado
<mirqui> é que o linux que vem nas máquinas é de segunda , op por que eu não sei
<mirqui> isso denigre mais
<mirqui> bom pessoal , a conversa está boa , mas vou almoçar , até :)
<oliverio> estão em horário de verão já né?
<GesrobDR> Uma barreira é o custo  de aprendizagem
<GesrobDR> Leva um certo tempo pra reaprender a fazer o que se estava acostumado em outro sis
<GesrobDR> Ser eficiente leva tempo
<rogerbip> O problema são vendedores sem qualificação como o oliverio comentou, minha mãe colocou internet via rádio e instalei um roteador d-link que tinha casa, ficou usando uns 20 dias sem problema. Então me ligou que celular não funcionar mais a internet...somente no tablet. Resumindo foi numa loja e venderam um tp-link, pois d-link não é compativel com internet via rádio!
<rogerbip> perguntei para ela se não era compativel como conseguiu usar 20 dias ? Para "nós" os vendedores não dizem estas besteiras.
<oliverio> cara, outro dia eu discuti com um vendedor da área de tecnologia do bompreço
<oliverio> perguntei sobre Notebook Lenovo e ele começou a meter o pau, falar mal, querendo colocar Dell lá em cima, apenas
<oliverio> aí falou que Lenovo não prestava, que as peças eram de baixa qualidade, que não tinha garantia a domicilio.
<oliverio> eu falei pra ele que trabalhava com TI, fazia orçamento de máquinas LENOVO, a empresa em que trabalho está migrando tudo de Dell pra Lenovo pela qualidade.. existe sim garantia a domicilio..
<oliverio> sei que tampei a boca dele na frente de todo mundo..
<oliverio> e disse no final: "você não vender Lenovo tudo bem, mas não passe uma imagem ruim da marca levantando falsos, isso é feio pra instituição bompreço."
<oliverio> e fui embora!
<GesrobDR> Gosto da linha thinkpad ja tive 3
<rogerbip> oliverio, clap clap, disse pra minha que queria fazer o mesmo: várias perguntas técnicas referente a não compatibilidade do d-link e ver a cara do cidadão.
<GesrobDR> Mas o pior foi o x100 que foi trocado 3 vz na garantia
<GesrobDR> A primeira troca foi no balcao da loja no ato da compra
<MerliM> LENOVO=IBM
<MerliM> sem mais
<GesrobDR> Gosto que tenha as dobradiças de metal
<oliverio> a nasa está usando LENOVO
<oliverio> LENOVO no inicio eu achava uma bosta.
<oliverio> e realmente era.
<oliverio> hoje eu trabalho diretamente com LENOVO e acho 100%, igual ou melhor que a Dell.
<oliverio> acredito que HOJE superou a Dell já..
<GesrobDR> Gostava do r61i
<GesrobDR> Tela de 15
<GesrobDR> E trackpoint
<oliverio> aqui tanto notebook como desktop.. estou comprado só Lenovo agora
<oliverio> máquinas de qualidade, não tenho NADA a reclamar.
<GesrobDR> Vendi pra um colega com ubuntu :)
<GesrobDR> 12.04
<MerliM> vou instalar o XEN lol
<MarconM> Instala ae \o/
<yuri_> boa tarde alguem pode me ajudar quando eu coloco minha placade video nao da imagem oq eu faço ?
<Geese_Howard> yuri_: quando você coloca se refere a novo hardware ou a nova configuração?
<yuri_> harde
<yuri_> *hardware
<Geese_Howard> yuri_: a placa antiga é onboard?
<yuri_> sim
<Geese_Howard> yuri_: se sim, você a desativou ou configurou na bios para que ela não seja utilizada?
<yuri_> deixa eu explicar melhor pra vc
<Geese_Howard> explique
<yuri_> eu estava com uma maquina Win7 rodando normal ai foi colocaro ubuntu
<yuri_> assim quando ele começa a boot a tela fica preta
<Geese_Howard> até aí normal
<yuri_> e so  consigo mexer na maquina com a placa de video on nem se eu colar a placa de video of e conectar na on nao aparece nada
<Geese_Howard> yuri_: você desativou na bios ou indicou na bios que a placa on não vai ser usada?
<Geese_Howard> yuri_: você reconfigurou seu X para que utilize a nova placa?
<yuri_> entao ja entrei na bios pra tentar achar algo relacionado a isso mais achei nada kk
<yuri_> como assim configurar o x ?
<Geese_Howard> yuri_: você não conhece linux?
<yuri_> basico do basico kk
<Geese_Howard> yuri_: então sugiro ler a documentação em relação ao ambiente gráfico
<Geese_Howard> yuri_: por teoria, ele funcionaria automagicamente
<Geese_Howard> yuri_: mas já que não funcionou terá que procurar no google a melhor forma de configuração
<Geese_Howard> yuri_: instalação de driver, etc
<Geese_Howard> yuri_: o caminho é esse: desativar placa onboard, reconfigurar X
<Geese_Howard> yuri_: em /var/log/Xorg.0.log tem os logs do ambiente gráfico, lá você poderá ver o que está ocorrendo de errado
<yuri_> vc poderia me auxiliar na configuraçao de "x"
<yuri_> alguem me ajude minha placa de video nao da imagem
<MerliM> vixi mano
<MerliM> e qual é a vga
<yuri_> a placa de video vc fala ?
<MerliM> qual teu hardware mano e vc ta teclando da maquina aagora
<Mangusto> Quê ?
<yuri_> placa mae positivo dual core hd 500
<MerliM> cara espera to atolado aqui kkk
<MerliM> Mangusto, tenta ajudar ele mano se puderes
<Mangusto> O que tá com te seno ?
<sistematico> haieuahiuehiauehai
<yuri_> minha placa de video na esta danto imagem
<Mangusto> Ela não está funcionando ?
<yuri_> esta porque quando liga o pc da imagem normal mais quando vai iniciar o ubuntu fica tudo preto kk
<GesrobDR> Ctrl+Shift+F1 e vamos nós!
<MerliM> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<MerliM> boa
<mirqui> blza :)
<victoria> alguem online?
<Guest80482> alguem online?
<Guest80482> oi?
<lgsreal> oi
<MerliM> oi
<MerliM> Victoria Mulher guerreira de conquistas Rainha
<hggdh> MerliM: ...
<MerliM> hggdh, perdao
<MerliM> me empolguei
<MerliM> hggdh, to feliz mano instalando meu servidor xenserver pra por asterisk e criar ramais pra nois tu vai ter o teu man fala hgg e cai no teu ramal :D
<hggdh> heh
<Guest90787> ola?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<cerberus> hi
<cerberus> anybody here ?
<cerberus> caipora   vc é de caiaponia ou é de ipora -GO ?
<Mangusto> wut
<lemon> boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<Mangusto> Boa
<lemon> ae , existe alguma fonte que tenha todas as salas do irc que tenha a ver com tecnologia e seja br?
<astroo-> sonha...
<astroo-> ja dou todas do irc espera
<lemon> rsrsrrs vlw , pq sonha...?
<Mangusto> A lista é relativamente pequena
<astroo-> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/
<lemon> irc parece que é pouco povoado ne? ja foi maior num já? meu tio falou que na epoca dele "bombava" kkkkkk
<Mangusto> lemon: certamente, atualmente o fb reina
<astroo-> por isso tambem o meu projeto
<astroo-> o portugues e a quinta lingua mais falada na net e ves no que da em conversas...
<lemon> eee face monopolizou o trem td msm
<astroo-> em sonhos...
<astroo-> os professores mal falam la nessa mafia negativa por exemplo
<astroo-> Associação Brasileira de Professores de Literatura Portuguesa    por exemplo...
<astroo-> se esses nal falam quase entao esta mesmo super ridiculo
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-20
<Matheus_> Alguem online?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Sliver> #maceio
<lemon> eae pessoal , ou e secure boot? quais melhores medidas tomar para manter meu sistema e rede seguras?
<fabiobik> Ola cavaleiros da liberdadw
<fabiobik> *liberdade
<Geese_Howard> dia
<mirqui> bom dia
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem?
<Geese_Howard> supimpa
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<mirqui> quais são as novas?
<sistematico> a velha morreu
<mirqui> ahaha acontece
<sistematico> heh
<mirqui> nada de novo?
<hggdh> tempus fugit
<Geese_Howard> ?
<mirqui> hggdh , meu latin está meio ruim
<sistematico> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=tempus+fugit&ia=about
<sistematico> tada!
<mirqui> do que se trata ?
<mirqui> sei que o tempo aqui na minha cidade , por causa da chuva , está mais para alia jacta est
<Geese_Howard> hugoooooo!!!
<Geese_Howard> mirqui: era só abrir o link
<Geese_Howard> sistematico: valew
<sistematico> de nada
<mirqui> a internwet está horrivel , só consigo abrir o xchat pq o programa é leve
<mirqui> minha internet é via rádio , e está chovendo muito
<mirqui> do que se trata tempus fugit?
<hggdh> mirqui: "o tempo passa"
<mirqui> haaa , sim
<mirqui> achei que fosse tempo perdido
<hggdh> oh tempora, oh mores...
<hggdh> sic tempora gloria mundi, etc
<mirqui> o tempo passa , o tempo voa , só a poupança bamerindus que continua numa boa :)
<hggdh> heh
<mirqui> ahaha vc é advogado?
<mirqui> ou padre?
<hggdh> nem um nem outro (mas meu pai era advogado). Software engineer
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkk
<mirqui> engenheiro de software?
<mirqui> velho , que não te entendi
<mirqui> que tem a ver as citações em latin?
<mirqui> haaa , está inspirado :)
<hggdh> hoc volo, sic jubeo, sit pro ratione voluntas
<hggdh> (este é, a bem da verdade, a máxima dos gerentes)
<mirqui> conheço um pouco de italiano , mas esse está difícil
<hggdh> (quero assim, mando assim, que minha vontade substitua a razão)
<mirqui> ahaha , tipo , quem pode manda , quem não pode obedece
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: essa parece letra de funk
<hggdh> heh
<yuri_> alguem me aajuda estou com um problema com a placa de video
<Jader> bom dia
<Jader> Eu baixei a versao 14.10 porem está em ingles e não consigo mudar para portugues
<Jader> alguem pode me ajudar
<yuri_> quando eu coloco a placa de video quando ele começa a iniciar o sistema a tela fica preta
<AsFelix> Jader: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDa3HB-5Sn0
<Jader> Obrigado
<Jader> eu ja vi essa video aula
<Jader> so que para configurar o idioma não consigo selecionar portugues
<Jader> pois so tem a opcao de escolher em ingles
<Jader> eu queria tanto usar o ubuntu
<yuri_> alguem conseguiria me auxiliar nesse problema
<AsFelix> Jader: então veja este link http://www.diolinux.com.br/2014/04/deixe-o-ubuntu-1404-lts-perfeito-para-uso.html lá tem algo a mais sobre a instalação de idiomar
<AsFelix> yuri_: é preciso mais informações para lhe ajudar, o modelo de sua placa de vídeo e a versão do Ubuntu, para começar
<yuri_> a versao do ubuntu é 14.10 placa de video geforce vga 210 c2 1024
<Jader> obrigado vou tentar fazer isso em casa
<AsFelix> Jader: e vc está com o Ubuntu na internet em casa?
<Jader> sim
<Jader> me passa seu email ASFelix
<AsFelix> Jader: contatos pelo blog:http://blog.ffelix.eti.br (se divulgar e-mail aqui dá muito spam depois, hehehe)
<AsFelix> yuri_: está em inglês, mas veja se isso lhe ajuda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2248223
<Jader> acesse meu site tambem
<Jader> www.fabricandosaber.com.br
<yuri_> ok vou da uma olhada
<yuri_> nao intendi muito bem kkk
<yuri_> AsFelix em baixei um driver que esta em run como eu executo esse arquivo no terminal ?
<AsFelix> yuri_: chmod +x nome-do-arquivo.sh
<AsFelix> yuri_: ./nome-do-arquivo.sh
<AsFelix> yuri_: ops..., tanto faz se a extenção foi .run ou .sh, desculpe
<yuri_> ok vou tentar aqui
<yuri_> mas eu n presciso especificar o caminho na onde esta o arquivo
<AsFelix> o comando que eu mandei seria presumindo-se que vc já está na pasta onde o arquivo está salvo
<yuri_> nao nao
<yuri_> eles estao salvos na pasta documentos
<yuri_> como que ficaria o camando por favor
<AsFelix> yuri_: entre na pasta documentos e execute o comando, simples assim
<yuri_> qual é o comando pra mim entrar na pasta
<hggdh> cd nome-da-pasta
<Elfon> mim não saber....mim ser índio mau
<MerliM> kkkk
<yuri_> valeu
<sistematico> yuri_, Te recomendo fortemente um pouco mais de leitura na documentação oficial ou migrar pro Windows 10, que está excelente por sinal.
<sistematico> Sério mesmo.
<Mangusto> Existem algumas aulas da Visie, me ajudaram bastante quando eu era newbie
<yuri_> estou fazendo umas aulas ja
<MerliM> sistematico, windows 10 really com sua backdoor de envio de dados privados em plain text??w
<sistematico> Quem disse?
<MerliM> sistematico, so todo mundo e a M$ confirmou
<sistematico> Onde?
<MerliM> cara eu vi a noticia acho q no br-linux e em um link gringo
<MerliM> coloca no google man
<Mangusto> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-privacy-statement
<sistematico> Não é um backdoor.
<sistematico> Ele coleta dados, assim como o Ubuntu faz.
<Mangusto> Ubuntu faz isso ?
<sistematico> MerliM, Faz.
<Mangusto> Droga, como eu não sabia disso ?
<sistematico> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/12/richard-stallman-calls-ubuntu-spyware-because-it-tracks-searches/
<sistematico> tadã!
<sistematico> ;)
<xGrind> MerliM, viu que lançaram atualização para o windows 7 e 8.1 q também envia informações pra Microsoft?
<hggdh> sistematico: notícia velha. O software mudou
<sistematico> E parou?
<MerliM> sistematico, nao deixa de ser um backdoor
<MerliM> sistematico, por isso nao uso ubuntu
<sistematico> Nem eu..
<MerliM> ajudo porém nao uso, outra creio que o ubuntu deixa o usuário ciente disso correto??? o Windows não descobrirammm
<MerliM> sem autorização do User --> backdoor
<sistematico> Acho que ele avisa sim..
<Mangusto> Eles avisam, mas todo mundo já vai aceitando os termos
<sistematico> Mangusto, Verdade, clássico.
<MerliM> sistematico, quem avisa windows ou Ubuntu
<Mangusto> Wind
<sistematico> MerliM, Acho que os dois avisam.
<MerliM> sistematico, pela visão e principios do bom Dr. todas fora as listadas na FSF distro do Linux não segue a GPL a risca fato
<MerliM> tanto que lançaram o linux-libre to doido pra compilar
<sistematico> Campeão na coleta de dados é o Google, agora veja se alguem quer migrar para o DDG, ninguem.
<MerliM> Mangusto, pode até avisar, porém pelo que conheco de software M$ não fica claroooo
<Mangusto> Eu estou usando o DDG, a propósito, como eles ganham dinheiro ?
<MerliM> TEM QUE FICAR CLARO GOSTARIA DE ENVIARMOS SEUS DADOS PRIVADOS E SENHAS EM TEXTO PLANO PARA NOSSOS SERVIDORES.
<MerliM> afinal de conta a proposta não é ser um software acessivel e fácil de usar para o usuário final???
<MerliM> sistematico, nao uso google -> duckduck goo
<MerliM> google já claramente disse que todos os dados deles são disponibilizados para os EUA, pois segundo eles nada temos a esconder kkk
<MerliM> eu quero por meu server online pra criar meu dominio e email evito o gmail para coisas mais tensas
<MerliM> sso maillist
<sistematico> O que é sso maillist?
<MerliM> lista de emails
<MerliM> só pra receber
<sistematico> Só recebe não envia?
<MerliM> depende do tópico
<MerliM> deixo lá para me atualizar as noticias em lista de email sempre chega mais rápido
<MerliM> quando envio é cadastro de formulario algo assim
<MerliM> nada extremamente privado meu
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Mangusto> Igualmente
<asdf999> Não seria correto o ubuntu apoiar o libreboot ?
<asdf999> O que eles querem esconder ?
<Mangusto> Eles quem ?
<asdf999> A canonical
<asdf999> Deveriam apoiar o linux-libre tambem
<Mangusto> Sim, concordo
<asdf999> E acabar com essa sujeira  da NSA em seu sistema
<asdf999> Uso ubuntu aqui mas ja estou desistindo dele
<mirqui> por que?
<Mangusto> Pretende mudar para o quê ?
<hggdh> ?
<Mangusto> Que provedor de e-mail vocês preferem ? Estou pensando em criar uma conta no Tutanota
<asdf888> mirqui, sistema muito sujo
<Geese_Howard> asdf888: sujo do quê?
<Mangusto> asdf888: E o que você pretende usar ?
<Geese_Howard> asdf888: também fiquei curioso quanto ao sistema sem sujeira
<hggdh> soa mais trollish que qualquer outra coisa
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: agree
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<GesrobDR> Boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<GesrobDR> hggdh: conseguiu falar com alguém sobre o assunto do time de tradução?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem tem duvidas?
<ZUP> HI
<ZUP> someone there?
<ZUP> aloooow
<nuno_nunes> portuguese plz
<ZUP> hahaha
<ZUP> olá nunes, boa noite
<nuno_nunes> o que foi
<nuno_nunes> boa noite4
<astroo-> ola
<ZUP> me direcionaram para cá
<ZUP> no suporte do ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> precisas de alguma ajuda
<ZUP> cara, preciso muito
<nuno_nunes> diga la :)
<ZUP> eu instalei o ubuntu 14.10 no meu notebook lg s425
<nuno_nunes> eu estou aqui para tentar ajudar
<ZUP> ele é realmente lindo
<ZUP> eu amei o SO
<ZUP> mas aparentemente minha placa de video nao está nos conformes
<nuno_nunes> o ubuntu 14.10 já não é suportado :D
<ZUP> ele reconheceu o pc aqui
<ZUP> ahh...
<ZUP> como posso resolver esse problema
<ZUP> ?
<nuno_nunes> zup instala a versão 14.04 LTS ou 15.04 ou 15.10
<nuno_nunes> mudas a versão :D
<ZUP> hummmmm
<ZUP> qual me recomendaria?
<nuno_nunes> eu resolvi testar no meu o a versão 14.04
<nuno_nunes> a lts
<nuno_nunes> pk o suporte é mais alargado
<ZUP> hum
<nuno_nunes> é de 5 anos :d
<ZUP> ah ta
<nuno_nunes> quando as outras são de 9 meses :D
<ZUP> no caso, reconheceu todos os componentes do seu pc?
<nuno_nunes> no meu  reconheceu tudo
<ZUP> meu note tem placa da nvidia e roda lol, dota
<ZUP> com o ubuntu instalado aqui nao consigo nem jogos em flash
<ZUP> vou seguir teu conselho
<ZUP> e vou pro 14.04 lts
<nuno_nunes> ja te dou o link
<ZUP> vlw
<ZUP> vou ficar no aguardo
<nuno_nunes> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<nuno_nunes> o flash esta na loja do ubuntu :)
<nuno_nunes> é só instalar
<nuno_nunes> e aproveita para instalar os controladores adicionais depois de instalar o ubuntu
<ZUP> o que sao esses controladores adicionais?
<nuno_nunes> primeiro faz download do isso
<nuno_nunes> esses controladores são os controladores proprietários como graficas nvidia e ati
<nuno_nunes> e algumas placas de red
<nuno_nunes> os meus updates já estão feitos :D
<ZUP> entendi
<ZUP> entao
<ZUP> assim que eu acabar de instalar este novo ubuntu
<ZUP> onde eu vou para baixar esses controladores adicionais e updates em geral?
<nuno_nunes> esse ubuntu já não é suportado :D
<ZUP> ????????????
<nuno_nunes> espera um pouco que te mando o print
<ZUP> mas eu estou baixando esse
<ZUP> que voce falou
<nuno_nunes> basta procurar no dash drivers
<ZUP> e mandou o link
<hggdh> ZUP: por favor, complete as frases. Várias linhas para uma frase é incomodo.
<ZUP> entendi, obrigado pelo aviso.
<nuno_nunes> veja isto: http://imgur.com/a/GzFDb
<hggdh> GesrobDR: mandei um email ao Conselho LoCo sobre o estado do time de tradução, devo ter uma posição em breve.
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, passei uns dias para o ubuntu para testar
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> assim para puder ajudar :D
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: grato :-)
<nuno_nunes> mas embora ande mais no manjaro
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, tudo bem amigo :D
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: toda ajuda é bem vinda. Somos poucos...
<nuno_nunes> o meu terminal está todo em ingles :)
<Timetravel_7> Alguém daqui conhece um emulador que emule perfeitamente o console Playstation 1. Mas que seja 100% fiel. Nada de plugin pra melhorar gráfico, e outras frescuragens. Tentei usar o PSX EMULATOR GAZAXIAN. Mas não consegui fazer ele funcionar.
<GesrobDR> hggdh: obrigado!
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, eu ainda tenho o opensuse para fazer os updates e ainda nã o fiz
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: eu só tenho VMs de outras distros, mas as uso apenas para testes do coreutils, grep, diff, , e alguns outros
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, eu tenho 4 distro instaladas neste pc
<nuno_nunes> e o windows 1
<nuno_nunes> windows 10
<nuno_nunes> e tenho um disco de 1 tb :p
<Timetravel_7> Tem como usar o epsxe no linux? Se sim, é via Wine? Porque até agora não consegui rodar nem os .exes dos programas nativos pro linux.
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: por cá, um total de cerca de 750GB on dois SSDs, e as VMs são, cada, por volta de 10GB.
<nuno_nunes> Timetravel_7, tens que ver se as apps são compativeis com o wine
<nuno_nunes> as aplicações do windows não são compativeis com linux
<nuno_nunes> tens que instalar o wine
<Timetravel_7> SIm, eu tenho ele instalado.
<nuno_nunes> e visita este site
<nuno_nunes> https://appdb.winehq.org/
<Timetravel_7> Hm... Pode ser que minha versão está desatualizada. Instalei via terminal, por isso.
<nuno_nunes> Timetravel_7, que versão usas do ubuntu
<Timetravel_7> Ubuntu LTS 64-Bits. Mas já cheguei usar umas versões mais antigas. Tanto LTS como mais atualizada e mais instável.
<nuno_nunes> LTS
<nuno_nunes> 12.04 ou 14.04
<Timetravel_7> 14.04.
<nuno_nunes> com o teclado faça as seguintes teclas
<nuno_nunes> CTRL + ALT + T
<Timetravel_7> Antes eu usava 32 bits. Mas passei a usar 64 bits porque colocarei um pente de 8gb no meu notebook de 2009. Funciona que é uma beleza.
<nuno_nunes> e escreva este comandos
<Timetravel_7> Sim, eu sei. ABre o terminal. :)
<nuno_nunes> https://appdb.winehq.org/
<nuno_nunes> espera um pouco
<nuno_nunes> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<nuno_nunes> e depois clicas enter
<nuno_nunes> e depois escreves este comando
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get update
<nuno_nunes> e por fim
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Timetravel_7> Beleza. Vai sempre atualizar o Wine, pelo que entendo. Certo?
<nuno_nunes> esse é ppa da wine
<nuno_nunes> e tem a ultima versão
<nuno_nunes> 1.7.53
<nuno_nunes> no ppa esta a versao 1.7.50
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Timetravel_7> Obrigado. Eu sou leigo ainda no Linux. Uso ele a mais ou menos um ano, já cheguei a formatar várias vezes, testar várias distros, mas sempre opto pelo o que é mais estável. Pretendo instalar o Debian. já que o Debian é o pai do Ubuntu, criador dos pacotes .deb e tido mais. Mesmo assim, só uso LInux. Dá um pau com certeza no windows. Sem querer ofender a Microsoft. Porque todas versões do Windows 7, 8, 81. rodaram 
<Timetravel_7> É questão do usuário saber mexer no computador.
<Timetravel_7> :D
<Timetravel_7> Mas sem sombra de dúvidas (como usuário expert de windows), Linux é muito, mas muito melhor!
<Timetravel_7> Meu teclado está ruim pra digitar, então ignorem a falta de letras maiúsculas em certas palavras.
<Timetravel_7> Mas é isso aí. Obrigado pela ajuda.
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-21
<Geese_Howard> esse povo gosta de sofrer
<lemon> who -mesg
<astroo-> ?
<lemon> ops foi sem qrer
<lemon> confundi os terminais
<tiago_> olá! boa Noite! instalei ubuntu14.10 64 bits e não consigo tocar mp3
<tiago_> quando tento $
<astroo-> ola
<tiago_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ubuntu-restricted-addons libavcodec-extra
<tiago_> obtenho:
<tiago_> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras E: Impossível encontrar o pacote ubuntu-restricted-addons E: Impossível encontrar o pacote libavcodec-extra
<astroo-> videolan programa
<hggdh> tiago_: 14.10 já foi descontinuada. Melhor instalar a 14.04
<tiago_> em que link encontro a 14.04 64 bits?
<hggdh> tiago_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<tiago_> ty a lot
<hggdh> tiago_: yw
<tiago_> tchau para todos!
<tiago_> Boa noite!
<yan__> help
<yan__> queria reiniciar o sistema....
<yan__> mas n criei nenhuma imagem !
<yan__> tem como restaurar todas as ppa de fabricar etc... restaurar o sistema todo de fabrica sem formatar?
<Geese_Howard> ter até tem, mas pelo que costa o processo deve ser feito antes de qualquer mudança
<Geese_Howard> **consta
<Geese_Howard> yan__: você tem que reinstalar
<yan__> quando eu passo com o mouse em cima dos nomes das pastas, buga tudo fica embaçado o nome
<yan__> então o jeito é formatar msm
<yan__> !:?
<Geese_Howard> yeap
<Geese_Howard> tome por costume fazer backup dos arquivos antes de modificá-los
<yan__> n
<yan__> mas vou começar a fazer isso
<yan__> vlw
<hggdh> pelo menos para /etc, tem o etckeeper
<dayviduarte> como consertar os erros na instalação dos pacotes
<lemon_> eae pessoal boa noite, uma dduvida,  existe algum navegador para terminal?
<lemon_> navegador que possa acessar pelo terminal
<astroo-> ola
<lemon_> Be tem um tal de guest-algo logado aq no sistema e nao dda pra excluilo como faço?
<lemon_> rsrs
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Geese_Howard> lemon_: links, elinks, lynx
<Geese_Howard> lemon_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451526/removing-guest-session-at-login-in-ubuntu-14-04
<Geese_Howard> lemon_: pesquisei por "disable guest ubuntu"
<Geese_Howard> lemon_: segue por este caminho
<lemon_> ss nao estou conseguindo entrar na net
<lemon_> nao to consseguindo acessar o ambiente grafico o gueste ta logado nele
<lemon_> e nao tem como mecher em nd
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<GesrobDR> Ctrl shift f1
<Zup> Tem alguém on pra me tirar uma dúvida?
<sysman> Bom dia senhores
<sysman> alguém disponível?
<sysman> Para uma consulta
<sysman> olá?
<sysman> Caipora?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<d70> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<d70> alguem sabe como vejo o tamanho de partiçoes salvas pelo clonezilla?
<d70> tudo
<mirqui> opa , não entendo disso
<d70> rs, tb n, to me aventurando...
<mirqui> tenta o elfon ou o hggdh , eles são avançados
<Elfon> d70: pra verificar as partições do hd eu uso o gparted
<d70> Elfon, eu tb, mas no caso, são imagens de partições salvas pelo clonezilla...
<Elfon> d70: aí nem sei...as vezes eu uso o dd...mas só isso
<d70> hum, abri o gparted aqui, Elfon , vc sabe oq significa o sinal(icone) de ! nas partições ?
<hggdh> d70 é, usualmente um aviso que algo foi descoberto
<hggdh> d70 um double-click na partição vai mostrar os avisos
<proteu963> boa tarde!
<Mangust> Igualmente
<proteu963> pessoal... primeira vez q instalo ubuntu no meu pc. ele está meio bugado eu acho
<proteu963> alguem teria disponibilidade de me dar umas dicas?
<Mangust> Qual é a versão ?
<proteu963> pois é... ondde eu vejo a versão dele?
<hggdh> lsb_release -r
<proteu963> 14.10
<hggdh> proteu963: esta versão já esta obsoleta. Use a 14.04.3
<hggdh> proteu963: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<shallwe> proteu963, boa tarde, onde você pegou esta versão no site oficial?
<proteu963> foi de um amigo
<proteu963> faz algum tempo
<shallwe> proteu963, o Sr. hggdh ta certo, a 14.04 é melhor vai nela
<shallwe> é que tem versões LTS que são suportadas por mais tempo que é a 14.04
<proteu963> usava só para dar bot em pc no qual o windos estava beeem corrompido
<proteu963> tem como eu atualizar ser ter q reinstalar?
<shallwe> acho que você não consegue atualizar pra 14.04 só pra 15.04
<shallwe> qual seu pc?
<shallwe> config
<proteu963> amd phenon II x2
<proteu963> 8gb memoria
<shallwe> a ta bom
<shallwe> eu uso o 15.04
<shallwe> vc pode tentar upgrade pro 15.04
<shallwe> tem placa de vídeo?
<proteu963> sim
<shallwe> tenho um phenom x4 950
<proteu963> placa de video mediana
<shallwe> é amd tb, roda blz ubuntu
<shallwe> nvidia?
<proteu963> só o suficiente pra jogar league rsrs
<proteu963> nvidia
<shallwe> a cara nem me fala nesse jogo maldito viciante do capeta :)
<shallwe> então ta ótimo
<shallwe> como não queres instalar de novo, tenta atualizar pro 15.04
<proteu963> pois é... um dos jeus problemas aki é q não instyala o playonlinux pra instalar o league kkk
<shallwe> provavelmente ele vai dar o aviso falando que já está disponível o 15.04 no update nao?
<shallwe> leagues of legeds emulado é fogo pq tem muito update
<shallwe> minha patroa joga direto isso
<shallwe> mas joga no windows aqui no pc tenho 2 partições
<proteu963> tentando me familiarizar com o linux
<shallwe> como tens nvidia é uma boa placa com drivers pra linux, melhor que ati, mas mesmo assim, o bom é jogar jogos nativos do steam
<shallwe> que tem pra linux
<shallwe> mas se quer mesmo jogar jogos, deixa 2 partições, windows pra jogo e linux pra utilizar
<proteu963> sim. acontece que preciso me familiarizar com esses problemas  q posso encontrar no linux
<shallwe> entendo, mas na realidade vc está tentando emular algo, sempre terá problemas
<proteu963> vez em quando presto assistencia e esbarro qndo tem linux
<shallwe> e como vc tem uma placa mediana, emulando jogos no linux vai perder performance
<proteu963> pelo q eu li. o playonlinux não emula...
<shallwe> é wine isso
<shallwe> emula as apis
<proteu963> wine
<proteu963> ok
<shallwe> as dlls etc
<proteu963> isso
<shallwe> sempre há perda de performance, mas claro se você tem uma placa boa ai não importa muito
<proteu963> vou tentar atualizar pra 15.04 aqui
<shallwe> isso, mas sempre é bom tentar fazer um backup dos seus arquivos da home
<proteu963> o hd tá limpo
<shallwe> se ta limpo pq nao baixa a 14.04?
<proteu963> pq posso pegar um cliente com esse problema e já saberei como resolver sem formatar XD
<shallwe> a 14.04 está na 3 versão de correções, super estável, a 15.04 já tem coisas novas, pode dar alguns bugs
<shallwe> a bom aí sim :)
<shallwe> mas mesmo lembrando se tiver problemas com algum linux e nao conseguir fazer upgrade, só salvar a pasta home e instalar de novo
<shallwe> e claro depois os programas que é de menos
<proteu963> entendi. pasta home. então é isso. pra atualizar desta versão par  o 14.84 não tem jeito
<proteu963> vou tentar atualizar para  o 15 por questões didaticas e já baixar o 14.84 e deixar no pendrive
<proteu963> mano. valeu mesmo pela atenção
<hggdh> proteu963: só uma observação: a 15.04 será descontinuada em Janeiro de 2016. Versões não LTS tem suporte por apenas 9 meses; LTSs tem suported por 5 anos
<hggdh> a 14.04 é a LTS atual. A próxima LTS será a 16.04
<proteu963> ok, rggdh. anotado
<proteu963> vlw
<MerliM> quem pe rggdh
<MerliM> kk
<shallwe> filmaram uma nave de et em SP bem legal :) fico curioso pra saber qual sistema operacional eles usam
<Mangust> Boa pergunta
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Mangust> Igualmente
<mirqui> opa , é para mim?
<Mangust> Sim
<mirqui> haa , igualmente :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas?
<Mangust> Nenhuma, só algumas tensões pré-prova
<mirqui> normal , mas se vc estudou , está tranquilo
<Mangust> Eu sou o estereótipo de brasileiro, sempre acha que os outros são melhores
<Mangust> Hahahahah
<mirqui> que te adianta isto , ficar olhando para os outros?
<mirqui> faz o seu que o resultado vem :) , o resto é coisa da  cabeça
<mirqui> vc sabe de suas condições , certo ?
<mirqui> ahaha o resto é o resto
<Mangust> Ué, pensar que os outros são melhores nem sempre é ruim
<Mangust> Você se esforça mais
<Mangust> Eu, pelo menos
<mirqui> sim , concordo , mas o O.O olho grande ( nem sempre quer dizer inveja , as vezes atrapalha
<mirqui> vc sabendo de suas possibilidades , não se frustra , pq sabe que vez o melhor
<mirqui> se tem alguém melhor , ai vc não pode fazer nada
<mirqui> o cara só foi melhor , e pronto :)
<Elfon> Pessoal, qual o formato/resolução de vídeo 1080 que pega a tela toda? Sem aquelas faixar pretas em cima e embaixo
<mirqui> ?? acho que 1080
<mirqui> haa acho que é widescreen
<mirqui> põe para tela toda
<Elfon> mirqui: geralmente os vídeos 1080p possuem uns 2 gigas e não reproduzem na tela toda
<Elfon> não sei direito qual o parâmetro pra verificar se o vídeo pega a tela toda
<Elfon> é soda baixar e depois verificar
<mirqui> xii, velho , isso não sei , sei que aparece na tv
<mirqui> quando é wide screen tem como botar tela inteira
<mirqui> e vice-verça
<mirqui_> opa , leva caida
<shallwe> 1080p é full hd
<shallwe> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a2/Common_Video_Resolutions_2.svg/1280px-Common_Video_Resolutions_2.svg.png
<hggdh> rbelem: temos que falar sobre manutenção do ubuntu-br.org
<shallwe> bah bons tempos, eu lembro que tinha um forum la no ubuntu-br.org não?
<shallwe> alias tem kkk, mas nunca mais frequentei, falta de tempo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Mangust> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<Geese_Howard> astroo-: e ae
<astroo-> ola
<Edno> E aí?
<Edno> O site ubuntu-br.org tá meio desatualizado, né?
<Edno> O site ubuntu-br.org tá meio desatualizado, né?
<Geese_Howard> sim, e?
<hggdh> foi-se
<m4rcirio> Galera, tem um erro que ta dando no sistema que ta fechando a Central de Programas. A mensagem diz que isso geralmente significa que os pacotes instalados possuem dependências não resolvidas.
<hggdh> m4rcirio: tente sudo apt-get -f install
<hggdh> m4rcirio: eu fico a imaginar como isto teria ocorrido...
<m4rcirio> Lendo listas de pacotes... Erro!
<m4rcirio> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<m4rcirio> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_i18n_Translation-pt
<m4rcirio> E: As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.
<lemon> eae pessoal , boa noite , aq na tela de login do sistema so esta aparecendo o usuario guest os meus usuarios sumiram :/ oq pode ser ? , reparei que isto aconteceu dps que digitei um comando , acho que o /winx algo assim
<lemon> alguem sabe oq pode ser?
<m4rcirio> hggdh, deu erro
<hggdh> m4rcirio: "deu erro" não ajuda. Coloque a saída *TODA* em um pastebin
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> lemon: tentaste um reboot?
<m4rcirio> hggdh, coloquei já amigão. acho que passou despercebido
<m4rcirio> hggdh, Lendo listas de pacotes... Erro!
<m4rcirio> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<m4rcirio> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_i18n_Translation-pt
<m4rcirio> E: As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.
<lemon> hggdh , reiniciar o pc? sim , quando entro com o guest nao aparece nada no modo grafico
<lemon> fica so a tela de fundo nao da nem para abrir o terminal
<hggdh> m4rcirio: NÃO poste aqui. Use pastebin.
<hggdh> m4rcirio: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<hggdh> m4rcirio: depois, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hggdh> lemon: não tenho idéia do que ocorreu...
<lemon> acho que vou ter que reinstalar o linux
<lemon> :/
<lemon> devo ter feito merda
<hggdh> lemon: provavelmente. Mas cuida da linguagem aqui.
<Geese_Howard> lemon: parabéns
<Geese_Howard> lemon: "acho que o /winx algo assim" me permite dizer para você prestar mais atenção no que faz
<Geese_Howard> lemon: complicado tentar advinhar o problema assim colega
<potiguar> preciso de desintalar o ubunto como faço?
<Geese_Howard> potiguar: reinstal qualquer outro sistema por cima
<Geese_Howard> potiguar: ou formate o hd
<potiguar> mas eu tenho 2 sistema so quero um como faço pra desintalar so esse?
<potiguar> tem como?
<Geese_Howard> potiguar: não tem desinstalação, não é um programa. É um sistema operacional.
<Geese_Howard> potiguar: Se você quer ocupar o espaço onde ele está basta formatar esta partição
<Geese_Howard> potiguar: quanto ao menu inicial, você terá que reescrever a mbr a partir do sistema que você deixou
<potiguar> mas qul é a partição dele?
<Geese_Howard> potiguar: consulte a documentação deste sistema "how to recover boot loader" ou coisa do tipo.
<Geese_Howard> potiguar: eu não conheço seu HD para te dizer.
<potiguar> como faço pra indentificarw
<potiguar> tipo tem tais pastas
<Geese_Howard> potiguar: eu usaria cfdisk, fdisk, sfdisk, parted, gparted
<potiguar> esses sõ programas pra encontrar a partição?
<Geese_Howard> potiguar: sim
<potiguar> obrigado
<Geese_Howard> potiguar: cuidado...
<potiguar> ok
<potiguar> quando eu fui instalar o ubunto não consegui instalalo no outro HD
<potiguar> tenho so um mas ele se divide
<potiguar> eu não consegui coloca-lo no outro
<potiguar> ai ficou pesado de mais
<Geese_Howard> você quer dizer lotado
<Alexandre> Oi
<astroo-> ola
<Guest15178> Oi alguém ai
<Dead_Thinker> Guest15178, ?
<Guest15178> Kkkk
<Geese_Howard> ?
<m4rcirio> hggdh, obrigado pela ajuda. Tudo ok agora
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-22
<uriel_> eae galera vim aqui pedir a ajuda de voçes  instalei o ubuntu 14.04 agora pouco mais quando fui conectar o pc a tv para assistir um filme o hdmi nao funciona alguem sabe o porque?
<astroo-> ola
<uriel_> eae
<astroo-> diz que chip video e
<uriel_> minha placa de video
<uriel_> ?
<Geese_Howard> hdmi + linux = morte
<uriel_> gtx220 nvidia
<uriel_> antes funcionava
<Geese_Howard> uriel_: defina antes
<Geese_Howard> uriel_: antes do que?
<uriel_> quando usava o mint
<uriel_> acabei de por o ubuntu e ai parou
<Geese_Howard> uriel_: sugiro voltar para o mint
<uriel_> oxi o ubuntu n funfa hdmi n?
<uriel_> que tristeza formatar dnv vai ser um saco
<Geese_Howard> uriel_: drivers/libs/drm pra hdmi são muito instáveis
<Geese_Howard> uriel_: pode ser que mesmo no mint após uma atualização pare de funcionar
<uriel_> pds cre mais to dando uma olhada nos foruns para ver se alguem ja passou por isso
<zubreu> ola! acabei de instalar o ubuntu no meu pc mais antiguinho. 32bits.. meu mac morreu. queria saber quais os programas e codecs essenciais para inteler no pc. outra coisa, ele nao mostra nenhuma rede de wireless na parte de conexoes.. como resolver isso?
<astroo-> ola
<Geese_Howard> zubreu: https://www.google.com/search?q=how+connect+wireless+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=seamonkey-a
<astroo-> se ficar lento usa o lubuntu ou xubuntu
<zubreu> ele esta rodando bem. nao encontrei o tal menu de rede indicado no tutorial acima
<Geese_Howard> nanar
<zubreu> ola
<zubreu> acabei de instalar o ubuntu e nao encontro rede wireless disponivel.
<zubreu> estou realizando um teste pelo run menager e está muuuito lento
<astroo-> ola
<zubreu> vi uma sugestao de trocar o ubuntu pelo kubuntu ou algum outro programa mais leve.. como proceder?
<astroo-> lubuntu idem
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de algum
<zubreu> ok.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Thiago-Admin-Sys> Bom dia
<Thiago-Admin-Sys> Gostaria de saber onde baixo o ubuntu para ser executavel apartir do pen driver
<JRamos> Comunidade, bom dia
<JRamos> estou com uma duvida
<JRamos> estou tentando instalar o mysql server no meu ubuntu 14.10
<JRamos> porem esta dando failed to fetch 404 not found
<JRamos> é alguma incompatibilidade com minha versão?
<Geese_Howard> Thiago-Admin-Sys: www.ubuntu.com
<Geese_Howard> JRamos: na verdade erro 404 é conhecido por ser um erro de html
<JRamos> ah entendi
<JRamos> provavel que seja algo com minha conexão entao
<JRamos> mas valeo pela atenção
<Geese_Howard> JRamos: mais provável ser o servidor que você está usando
<Geese_Howard> JRamos: antes de instalar rode um apt-get update
<JRamos> entao, ele também da esta falha
<Geese_Howard> JRamos: assim você verifica a sanidade do repositório, caso encontre problemas neste processo, mude
<Geese_Howard> JRamos: procure por ubuntu sources.list generator na internet e troque seus repositórios
<Geese_Howard> JRamos: não recomendo repositórios nacionais
<Geese_Howard> JRamos: a velocidade não compensa essas falhas repetitivas
<JRamos> entendi
<JRamos> vou tentar aqui entao, valeo
<Wruck001> BOM DIA
<Wruck001> ESTOU COM PROBLEMAS DE CONEXÃO COM INTERNET QUANDO VOU FAZER DOWNLOADS DE APLICATIVOS COMO POSSO RESOLVER ESSE PROBLEMA
<Geese_Howard> Wruck001: desligue o caps
<Wruck001> ok
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Wruck001> como consigo resolver esse tipo de problema, devido a isso não consigo fazer o download e instalar os plugins de audio e video
<Geese_Howard> Wruck001: qual o erro?
<lbracher> Wruck001: aparece alguma mensagem?
<Wruck001> diz que a conexão falhou
<Geese_Howard> Wruck001: sudo apt-get update
<Geese_Howard> Wruck001: funciona normalmente?
<Wruck001> não
<Wruck001> da erro com esse comando
<Wruck001> e todos os outros
<mirqui> tenta o vlc
<Wruck001> to fazendo download de outra versão do ubuntu para ver se pode ser isso
<lbracher> Wruck001: copia a linha da mensagem de erro aqui pra gente.
<Wruck001> não consigo fazer nada de download
<Wruck001> consigo navegar na internet normalmente mas não consigo fazer download de aplicativos
<lbracher> copia a mensagem de erro aqui
<Geese_Howard> Wruck001: rapaz, não é necessário reinstalar
<mirqui> ou tenta a central de programas
<Geese_Howard> Wruck001: você precisa apenas mudar seus servidores/repositórios
<Wruck001> já tentei
<Wruck001> pela central de programas que está dando erro
<mirqui> é o gstreamer?
<Geese_Howard> Wruck001: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Geese_Howard> Wruck001: faz backup da atual, e copia outra no lugar em /etc/apt/sources.list
<Geese_Howard> Wruck001: escolha repositórios USA, são mais confiáveis, ainda que mais distantes
<Wruck001> intendi
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: depois me explica por que acontece tantos problemas repetitivos como esse?
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: repositórios estão sendo abandonados?
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: repositórios ficam (normalmente) indisponíveis quando a versão é obsoletada
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: o que você recomenda fazer nestes casos? reinstalar uma versão mais nova?
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: eu acharia um upgrade uma boa opção. Mas tudo depende de qual é a versão instalada.
<hggdh> por exemplo, sair da 12.10 via upgrade significa upgrade para a 13.04, mais uum upgrade para a 13.10, mais um upgrade para a 14.04
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: entendi
<hggdh> agora, upgrade da 12.04 para a 14.04 é directo
<hggdh> complica mais a vida o facto do ubuntu-br.org *ainda* propor a 14.10 para instalação... 14.10 já foi obsoletada
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: ok, vou recomendar reinstalar versão atual [para os apressados] ou atualizar a versão [para os experientes]
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: e nada dos donos do site aparecerem?
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: é bom também directionar os usuários inexperientes para as LTSs
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: não,nada ainda
<hggdh> virg, estou hoje indo fundo na grafia lusitana...
<Geese_Howard> facto
<Geese_Howard> directionar
<hggdh> bem, esta foi um erro mesmo, provavelmente vindo do Ingles. Em Portugal seria (em tempos idos) direccionar. Creio.
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: also, usando-se a Central de Programas, podemos mudar os servidores de download
<hggdh> Na CP, selecione Edit (ou o que quer que seja em Portugues), Software Sources, Download form
<hggdh> *from
<Geese_Howard> ok, recomendarei isso também
<hggdh> melhor que ter um iniciante tentando editar /etc/apt/sources.list
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: na verdade não indico editar
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: indico substituir
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: mas... vou dar esta opção de editar em último caso
<hggdh> concordo
<hggdh> obrigado
<hggdh> PeErLesS: por favor corrija tua conexão.
<MerliM> hggdh, que houve o que a conexão dele fez ???
<hggdh> MerliM: timeouts sucessivos
<MerliM> hummmmm
<sUbMuNdO> bom dia! quando é o lancamento do ubuntu 15.10?
<Mangusto> Olá, que versão eu baixo ? http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/h/hexchat/
<Mangusto> Deveria ser a hexchat-common_2.10.0-1build1_all.deb mas pelo USC estou recebendo a mensagem "Check your Internet connection."
<Mangusto> Estou usando o 14.10
<uriel_> eae
<uriel_> glr
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Dead_Thinker> tarde
<Dead_Thinker> alguém fez upgrade do 15.04 pro 15.10? de boas?
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Dead_Thinker> de buenas :)
<mirqui> blza
<hggdh> Mangusto: use a 14.04.3
<mirqui> não , ainda estou na 14.04
<mirqui> é mais estável
<Mangusto> O problema é que não tenho como instalar
<Mangusto> Meu monitor está quebrado
<hggdh> Dead_Thinker: eu fiz o upgrade no início do ciclo
<Mangusto> Eu já instalei o HexChat antes, não sei por que agora está dando erro
<mirqui> mangusto , tens um cabo hdmi?
<Mangusto> Tenho, estou usando um monitor externo
<Mangusto> Mas a tela só aparece quando a tela de login aparece
<Mangusto> lol, quando o sistema é completamente iniciado *
<mirqui> ?? então
<mirqui> vc tem como logar a senha?
<Dead_Thinker> hggdh: legal, anos atrás fiz vários upgrades de distro, de umas 5 releases de boa, mas faz tempo q n faço isso, pensando de faço dist upgrade ou se formato
<Mangusto> Sim, mas a tela não aparece até eu acertar
<mirqui> acertar o que?
<Mangusto> A senha
<mirqui> sim, vc digita a senha e o sistema começa?
<Mangusto> Aí aparece a tela
<Mangusto> Meu monitor externo só é reconhecido quando eu coloco a senha
<mirqui> ahaha então é só começar a usar
<Mangusto> Não é difícil de entender
<mirqui> todos os monitorea são externos , com execessão do note , que é acoplado
<Mangusto> Então, cara
<Mangusto> MEU MONITOR ACOPLADO ESTÁ QUEBRADO
<mirqui> desculpa , não te entendi
<Mangusto> Acontece
<mirqui> vc tem um monitor de tv?
<Mangusto> Pior que não
<mirqui> xii, então fica difícil
<mirqui> depois só espelhar a tela do cel no monitor , mas é justamente o que vc não tem
<Mangusto> Está espelhado, mas ele SÓ LIGA QUANDO EU COLOCO A SENHA
<Mangusto> Esse não é o problema
<Mangusto> O problema é saber que versão do HexChat eu devo instalar
<Mangusto> Hahahah
<mirqui> a que tem na central de programas ora
<Mangusto> Obrigado
<mirqui> ahaha por nada , mas vc não gosta do xchat?
<WAN_> Bixei o Ubuntu no site, mas nao consigo fazer o boot via pendrive
<mirqui> vc fez o pendrive bootavel?
<WAN_> como se faz isso? estou trocando o windows por linux
<mirqui> vc precisa de um programa para isso , no site baixaki tem um monte
<mirqui> me parece que o unibooting é bom
<mirqui> vc formata o pendrive se tiver algo nela
<mirqui> nele
<mirqui> pega a iso que vc baixou
<WAN_> 1.135.680 mb é o tamanho do arquivo???
<mirqui> põe no pendrive e mão a obra
<mirqui> ai não sei qual a iso que vc baixou
<WAN_> a ultima no site
<mirqui> mas qual , ubuntu , mint , suse?
<WAN_> ubuntu
<WAN_> muito obrigado por estar me ajudando
<mirqui> sim , agora vc só precisa do programa para fazer o pendrive ficar bootavel
<mirqui> mas um conselho
<WAN_> vou fazer isso agora
<mirqui> vc deve ter baixado a verção 15.04 ou 15.10 , não?
<mirqui> a versão 14.04 é mais estável
<mirqui> e tem suporte por 5 anos
<mirqui> até 2019
<mirqui> as últimas versões estarão obsoletas em 9 meses
<mirqui> ai vc quem sabe
<hggdh> e... 15.10 acaba de ser liberada. Apenas lembrem-se que o suporte para a 15.10 terminará em Julho 2016.
<nala_> boa tarde galera
<nala_> preciso de ajuda
<Geese_Howard> nala_: just ask dude!
<nala_> instalei o ubuntu 15.04 no meu macbook e ele não estar reconhecendo a placa de rede wifi
<nala_> o que devo fazer??
<nala_> onde baixo os drive
<nala_> I did not understand
<Dead_Thinker> nala_:  ve se esses links ajudam http://www.mac-forums.com/running-windows-or-anything-else-on-your-mac/223964-drivers-ubuntu.html
<Dead_Thinker> nala_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/470153/no-wireless-when-install-14-04-on-macbook-pro mesmo pra versao anterior mas pode dar alguma guia
<nala_> opa obrigado
<nala_> vou tentar
<Ricardo_> Boa tarde
<Ricardo_> Acabei de instalar o ubuntu 14.10 versão 64bits
<Ricardo_> Mas quando fui realizar o comendo apt-get update como root
<Ricardo_> surpresa?
<Ricardo_> deu erro
<Ricardo_> Sim
<Mangusto> Ricardo_: Que erro ?
<Ricardo_>  W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 200.236.31.4 80]  W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-updates/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 200.236.31.4 80]  W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-updates/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 200.236.31.4 80]  W: Falhou ao bu
<Ricardo_> Na verdade a janela é bem maior
<Mangusto> Ricardo_: Pior que estou tendo o mesmo tipo de erro, só que tentando instalar outras coisas
<Ricardo_> Na verdade apenas
<Ricardo_> tentei fazer um update nele
<Ricardo_> Entende
<Ricardo_> Em alguns foruns
<hggdh> Ricardo_: 14.10 não mais é suportada. Use a 14.04.3, ou a 15.10 (que acaba de ser liberada)
<Ricardo_> Fala isso
<Ricardo_> reformatar
<Ricardo_> e instalar a 14.04.3
<Ricardo_> ou 15.10
<hggdh> Ricardo_: uma frase completa por linha, por favor
<Ricardo_> Ok
<Ricardo_> Desculpe.
<hggdh> Ricardo_: sim, reformatar e instalar ou a 14.04.3 ou a 15.10. Sugiro a 14.04.3
<Ricardo_> Sim. Mas tenho um pequeno detalhe, você sabe se existe incompatibilhidade deste com Python, MGLTools, DS Vizuaized ou Auto docking Vina?
<hggdh> Python é padrão em todos os Linux. A versão para a 14.04 é 2.7 (acho). a 15.10 já usa 3.4. Nada sei sobre os outros
<Ricardo_> Um, entedno obrigado pela ajuda.
<Heine7kl> Boa tarde,
<Heine7kl> hey o que vocês acham disso:
<Heine7kl> Várias mulheres permitem seus respectivos namorados de verem o que ela faz tanto em whatsapp, mensagem de cel, facebook, o que for.. exatamente pra depois falar " Eu deixo você ver tudo que eu faço, por que eu iria fazer isso se fosse te trair? " , é o foda é que muito cara cai que nem patinho nessas paradas imbecis
<hggdh> mas python3 também é dispovível da 14.04. De qualquer forma, 'from future import ...' deve funcionar
<hggdh> Heine7kl: estás a pedir um ban...
<Mangusto> Acho perverso
<hggdh> sem comentários sobre isto aqui.
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: pvt?
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: sim
<Teste_> hello
<Mangusto> Hey
<Mauricio_> Boa tarde
<Mangusto> Igualmente
<Mauricio_> Gostaria de instalar o Ubuntu 14.04 no meu pc mas temo que depois de instalado eu não consiga acessar a internet
<Mauricio_> Isso já aconteceu comigo antes e eu precisei pagar a uma pessoa para instalar o windows novamente
<Mangusto> Ué, "pagar" ?
<Mauricio_> Esse problema ainda existe?
<Mangusto> Bem, eu nunca tive esse problema
<Mangusto> Você sabe exatamente o que estava acontecendo ?
<Mauricio_> Qual a indicação para o Ubuntu 15.04?
<Mauricio_> Não sei o que aconteceu, ele conectava mas não navegava
<Mangusto> Você pode tentar instalar em uma máquina virtual
<Mangusto> Ou fazer dual boot
<Mauricio_> Não sou usuário avançado
<Mauricio_> como faze o dual bot?
<Mauricio_> boot
<Mangusto> Ou você pode instalar o Ubuntu em um pendrive
<Mauricio_> Achei esse tutorial na web
<Mauricio_> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Ubuntu-1404-Conecta-mas-nao-navega-Resolvido-1
<Mauricio_> É de algum de vocs?
<Mauricio_> Ok galera muito obrigado, vou ficar no windows 7 mesmo
<ayr-ton> hggdh: Ping o/
<nuno_nunes> precisam de alguma ajuda?
<Mangusto> ayr-ton: Isso me lembra https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arCITMfxvEc
<Mangusto> Desculpa pelo offtopic
<ayr-ton> Mangusto: ahahaha
<ayr-ton> Sem crise
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<aledomes> a central de ubuntu parou de funcionar. Acho que quando tentei instalar alguns pacotes que ocasionaram este problema
<Mangusto> Qual é a versão do seu Ubuntu ?
<aledomes> tentei reinstalar e até mesmo atualizar para a versão 15.04, mas não consegui sou usuario iniciante
<Mangusto> Acho melhor instalar a 14.04
<aledomes> já está instalado a versão 14.04
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem tem duvidas
<nuno_nunes> aledomes, o que se passou com a central do ubuntu
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> boas astroo-
<nuno_nunes> :D
<aledomes> a central deprogramas ubuntu parou de funcionar
<nuno_nunes> que erro te da
<aledomes> o programa abre, mas logo fecha nem chega a carregar direito
<aledomes> depois que tentei instalar alguns pacotes de aplicativos ele começou a travar
<nuno_nunes> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2013/05/como-desabilitarremover-o-error-apport.html
<nuno_nunes> diz que é para o 13.04
<nuno_nunes> mas funciona no 14.04 e outras versões
<nuno_nunes> abra o terminal
<nuno_nunes> e escreva este comando
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get update
<nuno_nunes> aledomes, estas ai
<nuno_nunes> ????
<aledomes> já tentei as opções indicadas mas não deu certo
<nuno_nunes> que erro te da
<nuno_nunes> :|
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a tentar ajudar
<nuno_nunes> entao instala isto
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<nuno_nunes> e depois de instalado procura no dash
<nuno_nunes> synaptic
<nuno_nunes> é um gestor apt antigo :)
<aledomes> erro que me aparece: "Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice. Foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar."
<nuno_nunes> que verão estas a usar
<nuno_nunes> ????
<nuno_nunes> faça novamente sudo apt-get update
<nuno_nunes> Algo me está a escapar
<aledomes> outro erro que me aparece:"O pacote warsaw precisa ser reinstalado, mas não foi possível encontrar um arquivo para o mesmo."
<nuno_nunes> ????
<nuno_nunes> esse pacote é do que????
<nuno_nunes> deixa-me acabar os updates neste linux
<aledomes> pacote de segurança utlizado por sites de bancos
<nuno_nunes> que eu já passou para o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> ?????
<nuno_nunes> dasme uns minutos
<aledomes> estou tentando reinstalar o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> faça este comando
<nuno_nunes> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a instalar os updates no opensuse :D
<aledomes> usei o comando acima e não aconteceu nada
<nuno_nunes> que te aparece :S
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a tentar ajudar
<nuno_nunes> assim não consigo
<nuno_nunes> sem descriminares nada
<nuno_nunes> se for para escrever tudo
<nuno_nunes> usa um pastebin
<nuno_nunes> :D
<aledomes> estou seguindo cada passo de suas instruções e também já pesquisei em outras comunidades
<aledomes> mas até agora não resolvi o problema
<nuno_nunes> usa um paste bin escreve os erros do terminal
<nuno_nunes> ???7
<nuno_nunes> pode ser
<aledomes> tudo bem
<nuno_nunes> sem ver os erros eu não te posso ajudar
<Creto> para colar os erros e linkar aqui http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a escrever para as paredes
<aledomes> W: Falhou ao buscar cdrom://Ubuntu 14.04 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release i386 (20140417)/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Por favor, use o apt-cdrom para fazer com que este CD-ROM seja reconhecido pelo APT. O apt-get update não pode ser usado para adicionar novos CD-ROMs
<nuno_nunes> ah isso
<nuno_nunes> faz este comando
<Creto> aledomes, assim http://paste.ubuntu.com/12898103/
<nuno_nunes> sudo gpedi /etc/apt/sources.list
<nuno_nunes> sudo gpedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nuno_nunes> usa este comando
<Creto> e posta em paste.ubuntu.com
<Creto> não aqui a saida
<nuno_nunes> mete # na primeira linha e guarde
<nuno_nunes> e depois feche
<nuno_nunes> e faça sudo apt-get update
<aledomes> vou fazer isso
<nuno_nunes> crato eu estou noutro linux a instalar os update e dar o suporte
<Creto> sem bronca nuno_nunes
<nuno_nunes> e depois faça este mando
<nuno_nunes> Creto, sabes pk eu já sei
<nuno_nunes> como funciona
<nuno_nunes> o debian e ubuntu é a mesma coisa
<aledomes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12898163/
<nuno_nunes> qual o ambiente de janelas tens
<nuno_nunes> kde, unity, mate, cinnamon, lxde
<nuno_nunes> ????
<aledomes> cinnamon
<nuno_nunes> entao faz assim
<nuno_nunes> sudo nemo
<nuno_nunes> e depois vais a raiz e depois etc e depois apt e depois sources.list
<nuno_nunes> e faz alteraç
<nuno_nunes> que te disse
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> foi-se
<nuno_nunes> uma pessoa ajudar para nada
<Mangusto> Pois é nuno_nunes, complicado
<nuno_nunes> xGrind, boas
<nuno_nunes> Mangusto, eu estou a usar opensuse rolling este nos updates é aos 400 e 500 mb
<nuno_nunes> :S
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-23
<foda-se> alguem ta tendo problemas
<foda-se> com download inter?
<Marcos_> teste
 * Marcos_ slaps Marcos_ around a bit with a large fishbot
 * Marcos_ slaps Marcos_ around a bit with a large fishbot
<Samuelms79> Boa noite a todos. O site do Ubuntu americano divulgou em sua página inicial a versão 15.10. Se devemos manter os softwares em sua última versão, por quê divulgar uma versão antiga? No caso deste site, a 14.10.
<astroo-> ola
<Mangusto> Samuelms79: Porque ela é mais estável
<xGrind> Samuelms79, 14.04 é mais estável. 14.10 não tem suporte mais
<hggdh> Mangusto: não, a versão estável é a 14.04. 14.10 já foi obsoletada.
<Mangusto> SIm, foi o que eu quis dizer
<Mangusto> Só depois que percebi o .10
<Samuelms79> Obrigado pela resposta. Não havendo nenhuma dúvida, eu me despeço de vocês por enquanto ;)
<hggdh> Samuelms79: estamos a corrigir o site
<hggdh> ou, pelo menos, tentando :-)
<Samuelms79> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Samuelms79> Tem dificuldades em corrigir o site?
<hggdh> apenas em descobrir quem tem acesso :-)
<Willian> qual site?
<hggdh> ubuntu-br.org
<Samuelms79> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> mmm
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<AFONSO> bom dia
<Mephisto> boa dia a todos
<Mephisto> tenho um ubuntu 12.04, gostaria de saber como faço para atualiza-lo
<hggdh> Mephisto: podes atualizar para o 14.04 (que é a próxima versão LTS depois da 12.04)
<Mephisto> como faço, não conheço nada do sistema, mas fiquei curioso
<Mephisto> andei dando uma olhada, aqui, mas não encontrei nada que se refere a atualização. Dei uma olhada no próprio sistema operacional
<hggdh> Mephisto: (1) execute a Central de Programas; lá, seleccione  Edit/otware Sources; em Software Sources, seleccione  o tab Updates, e ...
<hggdh> Mephisto: verifique que "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version" está seleccionado para "long term support versions"
<hggdh> Mephisto: salve, e termine a Central de programas. Agora, em uma console, execute "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<hggdh> Mephisto: responda como necessário, e espere. Vai baixar entre 1 e 2 GB de pacotes novos, e instalá-los. Pegue um livro, e leia um pouco, vai demorar
<Mephisto> ok, pessoal, valeu pela ajuda
<Elbson> Olá, sou novato no mundo linux ubuntu, mas estou com o seguinte problema, meu ubuntu 14.10 32 bits após instalado não consigo instalar nada, nem pelo central de programas nem pelo terminal!
<Elbson> Se puderem me ajudar fico agradecido :)
<hggdh> Elbson: 14.10 já foi obsoletada. Sugiro re-installar, usando 14.04.3
<uriel_> UBuntu 15.10 funciona hdmi perfeitamente assim como o lubuntu testado e aprovado
<hggdh> bom!
<Elbson> Ah.. então dever ser por isso! rsrsrs... Cara passei tanto tempo pesquisando sobre isso sem exito.
<Elbson> Onde baixo essa versão 10.04.0?
<hery> boa tarde
<hery> entao... alguem sabe me dizer se tem o virtual dj para o ubuntu?
<manokara> hery: Não, mas existe uma alternativa Mixxx que é bem legal
<hery> e vc sabe me dizer se esse programa aceita controladoras?
<hggdh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<manokara> aceita sim
<manokara> mas aí vai depender do hardware, alguns podem não ser compatíveis com linux, sacumé
<manokara> o mixxx trabalha com uma tecnologia chamada OpenSoundControl que permite que você trabalhe com uma gama de dispositivos. Dá até pra usar seu celular como controlador! :o
<hery> nossa q daora
<manokara> http://www.mixxx.org/
<hery> vou pesquisar a respeito do meu equipamento entao ve se e conpativel
<hery> compativel*
<manokara> blz
<hery> se for esse final de semana mesmo ja saio do windows
<Elbson> Tow com um netbook com processador 1.8 e 2gb ram, sera que roda o ubuntu tranquilo ou vcs indicam outro mais apropriado?
<manokara> rodar até que roda, a sua preocupação maior vai ser com o ambiente gráfico, que é o que irá pesar mais no seu hardware
<manokara> o lubuntu como comentado anteriormente, usa o LXDE, que é bem levinho.
<Elbson> ok Manokara vou testar o lubuntu, obrigado
<toter> hery: Qual controladora vc. possui?
<toter> pff
<Elbson> Perdoe-me a falta de conhecimento desses sistemas, mas o que é LXDE? Eu instalo lubuntu e depois instalo esse LXDE?
<hggdh> Elbson: Lubuntu vem com LXDE. LXDE é um presentation manager (interface do usuário)
<hggdh> Ubuntu vem com Unity, Lubuntu com LXDE, Ubuntu-gnome com Gnome, Kubuntu com KDE, etc
<wzeq> boa tarde rapaziada, estou com um problema em um pc com windows xp que envia mais pacotes do que recebe, alguem pode me ajudar?
<manokara> não entendi bem sua pergunta, wzeq. este é um canal sobre ubuntu linux e você quer ajuda com windows xp? hmm
<wzeq> sim, podes ajudar?
<Geese_Howard> wzeq: windows xp não tem mais suporte
<wzeq> eu sei mas uso softwares do governo e eles não rodam em versoes novas do windows
<manokara> seria uma boa dar uma olhada nas configurações do firewall
<hggdh> creio ser melhor tentar um canal que trate de Windows
<wzeq> conhece algum para me indicar hggdh?
<wzeq> este é o unico canal que eu conheço na verdade..
<wzeq> obrigado pela dica manokara
<Geese_Howard> enviar mais do que recebe tem mais cara de virus que de firewall
<Geese_Howard> bot net
<Geese_Howard> ou algo do tipo
<manokara> wzeq: Tem o ##windows mas é um canal internacional
<Geese_Howard> macabro
<manokara> hmm, realmente. mete um scan global aí só pra tem certeza
<Geese_Howard> trabalhar com windows xp é quase que pena de morte
<Geese_Howard> manokara: sniffer seria melhor
<manokara> ah, sim, claro :p
<wzeq> cara trabalhar com xp é muito ruim, pena de morte é pouco :P
<wzeq> passei o combofix e coloquei uma placa de rede off-board
<wzeq> mas o problema persiste
<wzeq> não achei nenhum canal de Rwindows em pt-br
<manokara> wzeq, tipo, nem rodando em modo de compatibilidade no W7 os programas funcionam?
<wzeq> da muito erro, perda de informaçoes.. sofwares do SUS
<manokara> vish
<wzeq> mas beleza, obrigado pela ajuda
<Geese_Howard> canal de windows em pt-br é lenda
<Geese_Howard> wzeq: pode ser que na rede virtualife exista
<wzeq> obrigado vou pesquisar
<Geese_Howard> heiuheiuehe
<Geese_Howard> nem, não existe
<wzeq> :C triste
<Geese_Howard> wzeq: é apenas uma máquina? o que é aí?
<Geese_Howard> wzeq: empresa? escritório? posto de saúde? o que existe na borda dessa rede com a internet?
<wzeq> é apenas uma maquina, de uma rede de 30 pcs que esta apresentando esse problema
<Geese_Howard> wzeq: o que vc tem de gateway/roteador?
<Geese_Howard> wzeq: é só um tplinkzinho? ou é uma máquina com linux?
<wzeq> o servidor fica em outro predio se não me engano é windows server 2003
<rafael> Alguém aí já usou o zabbix 3.0?
<wzeq> é uma unidade de saude
<wzeq> pensei em dar boot nesse pc com o ubuntu pelo cd
<Geese_Howard> wzeq: você só vai eliminar erros de hardware
<Geese_Howard> wzeq: mas se você já trocou a placa, não é provável que seja
<wzeq> entendi, provavel q seja virus mesmo então, pq estava funcionando ate semana passada '--
<Elfon> como faço pra procurar um arquivo pelo terminal em todas as subpastas?
<GesrobDR> man find
<Elfon> GesrobDR: aceita caracteres curinga como *?
<GesrobDR> aceita, veja as opções para especificar
<deel> HELP
<araujo_> driver para a placa realtek 8187se
<araujo_> existe para ubuntu
<araujo_> minha wifi não pega alguem pode ajudar
<Geese_Howard> pode ser falta de firmware
<Geese_Howard> ih, já foi
<leocps> alguem pode me ajuda....meu ubuntu do nada ele desliga sozinho
<leocps> o que devo fazer
<Geese_Howard> leocps: logs?
<leocps> sou novo aki
<leocps> voce pode explica\
<manokara> hmm, existem vários motivos
<manokara> o mais comum, e que aconteceu algumas vezes comigo, não foi nem no ubuntu e sim o processador que enquentava demais dai a placa mãe se desligava
<leocps> mas ficaalgum tempo e depois de de 1:oo hs que desliga
<manokara> hmm
<leocps> se fosse a placa mae desligava mais vezes
<manokara> estava jogando muito ou algo assim?
<leocps> joga tranca pelo site
<Geese_Howard> leocps: é notebook?
<leocps> sim notebook
<manokara> o meu só desligava depois que eu colocava o ffmpeg pra rodar ou mandava o make usar mais de 1 thread
<Geese_Howard> leocps: provavelmente é aquecimento mesmo
<leocps> thinkpad r51 ibm
<Geese_Howard> leocps: se você digitar sensors no terminal, o que acontece?
<manokara> instala o Psensor e da uma olhada no gráfico que ele vai fazendo
<leocps> so um minuto
<manokara> eu uso um segundo monitor só com ele em tela cheia mostrando as temperaturas, rs
<leocps> como posso passa as informacao so sensors
<leocps> para voces verem
<leocps> thinkpad-isa-0000 Adapter: ISA adapter fan1:        3461 RPM temp1:        +59.0°C   temp2:        +44.0°C   temp3:        +39.0°C   temp4:        +64.0°C   temp5:        +33.0°C   temp6:            N/A   temp7:        +28.0°C   temp8:            N/A   temp9:        +45.0°C   temp10:       +47.0°C   temp11:       +47.0°C   temp12:           N/A   temp13:           N/A   temp14:           N/A   temp15:           N/A   temp
<manokara> usa "/paste sensors"
<manokara> hmm
<leocps> assim ajuda
<leocps> deu para ver
<manokara> só um valor fica dificil determinar alguma coisa :p
<leocps> como posso passar para voce ver isso
<manokara> xo ver aqui
<Mangusto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<leocps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12907178/
<manokara> mas faz o seguinte, põe um video grande pra converter (ffmpeg no terminal ou com o Handbrake), e se ele desligar, ctz que o problema é de aquecimento.
<leocps> fui no youtube e to rolando um video e nao desligou
<leocps> a temperatura esta em 90 C
<manokara> 90 graus? '0'
<leocps> agora esta em 75 graus
<leocps> baixou
<leocps> 69 graus
<manokara> talvez tenha sido um kernel panic dos brabos então
<Geese_Howard> leocps: 90° para ver video?
<manokara> Geese_Howard: renderização via software :v
<Geese_Howard> manokara: mesmo assim, tá normal isso não
<Geese_Howard> pode abrir e limpar essa bagaça
<Geese_Howard> manokara: deve ser o lixo do flash
<manokara> meu note é um modesto de 2009~2010, e esquenta bastante com coisas relativamente simples
<manokara> é, deve ser o flash msm
<Geese_Howard> leocps: watch -n 1 sensors
<leo___> manokara
<Geese_Howard> leocps: ele vai mostrar a temperatura de um em um segundo
<Geese_Howard> leocps: entra aí nas coisas e vai monitorando a temperatura
<manokara> Geese_Howard: eu ia sugerir essa dos sensors, mas tava procurando um oneliner que mandasse 10 medidas pra um arquivo e desse a media aritmetica
<Geese_Howard> leocps: e sinceramente, você está com algum problema de dissipação de calor. geralmente é sujeira
<Geese_Howard> será que desligou de novo?
<leo___> vixi
<leo___> nao
<manokara> leo___ é o leocps?
<leo___> ele fechou tudo
<leo___> o navegador
<leo___> gente depois q atualizei o kernel e que esta acontecendo isso
<leo___> o meu ubuntu e o 15.04
<manokara> ah
<leo___> tem alguma coisa
<leo___> tem alguma coisa a ver
<Geese_Howard> leo___: kernel -> aquecimento, bem improvável
<manokara> manda no terminal: grep -i 'panic' /var/log/kern.log
<manokara> e ve se aparece algo
<Geese_Howard> leo___: flash novo -> aquecimento, normal
<Geese_Howard> manokara: normalmente o travamento do proc com alta temperatura não dá tempo nem de escrever nada
<manokara> vish
<leo___> passa o paste ai
<leo___> para manda pra voces ver
<manokara> raros casos que deu panic aqui chegou a aparecer na tela
<Geese_Howard> pastebin.com
<Geese_Howard> manokara: depende da causa
<manokara> Geese_Howard: eram umas memórias vagabundas que peguei de um amigo meu
<Geese_Howard> normal panic
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> muito normal
<manokara> uhehue
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<manokara> eu até achei que fosse o driver de video
<manokara> mas dai eu rodei umas paradas bem intensas lá e nada, so dava quando eu jogava
<manokara> daí fui lá e lembrei que existe algo fantástico chamado memtest no grub
<manokara> Rodei e, xablau: erro nas memorias
<manokara> eaí astro o/
<leo___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12907378/
<manokara> hmmmm
<Geese_Howard> leo___: isso aí não nada
<manokara> é
<Geese_Howard> leo___: é o registro do kernel para possíveis notificações de "Panic"
<leo___> o que e isso
<Geese_Howard> leo___: isso o que?
<Geese_Howard> "notificador" é que notifica
<manokara> '0'
<Geese_Howard> é uma mensagem do kernel avisando que o notificador está "ligado"
<leo___> ate agora ta normal
<leo___> nao desligou mais
<leo___> to com o site do youtube olando o video
<manokara> quando ele desliga, ele apaga tudo e puf ou ainda dá uma demorada?
<leo___> a temperatura esta em 71 graus
<leo___> ele desliga o ubuntu,, ai eu ligo o notebok normal
<manokara> hmm, vc faz dual boot?
<leo___> desliga como se fosse usuario desligasse normal
<manokara> lol, que estranho
<leo___> entao
<leo___> estranho mesmo
<manokara> deve ser um trojan, kkk
<Geese_Howard> fail!
<leo___> como
<Geese_Howard> leo___: foi uma piada
<manokara> :v
<Geese_Howard> leo___: 71° é alto
<leo___> o ubuntu tem q coloca antivirus
<Geese_Howard> leo___: para não estar fazendo nada
<Geese_Howard> leo___: não precisa colocar antivirus
<manokara> só um firewall basiquinho
<leo___> a temperatura esta com 68 graus agora
<manokara> mas pra notebook, Geese_Howard, acho que é até normal
<Geese_Howard> leo___: qual a temp ambiente?
<Geese_Howard> manokara: não é não
<manokara> deve estar mó sujo isso ai
<Geese_Howard> manokara: é aceitável, mas consome a durabilidade do aparelho
<manokara> pois é
<Geese_Howard> manokara: aqui essa semana, 32° durante a tarde, estava em 65°
<leo___> quando abro mais um aba a temperatura sobe
<Geese_Howard> leo___: instala um destes programas htop ou glances
<Geese_Howard> leo___: ou mesmo com o top, verifica que programa que está subindo seu processamento
<leo___> o que eles fazem
<manokara> o hd do meu note dava problema do SMART toda vez. desliguei o sensor na bios, jogo gta nele e até hoje ta vivo xD
<Geese_Howard> leo___: mostram os processos do sistema
<Geese_Howard> manokara: é, dá para evitar, mas é bom não confiar dados neste hd
<manokara> leo___: é tipo um gerenciador de tarefas
<manokara> Geese_Howard: eu só uso ele mesmo pra quando viajo. to pensando em formatar ele e colocar um ubuntu (ta com windows 10), pq minha mae usa ela so faz acessar a internet msm
<leocps> agente desligou agora
<leocps> manokara
<manokara> opa
<leocps> desligou
<leocps> entao e sujeira
<manokara> mas aí é que ta, seria sujeira e temperatura se ele apagasse *imediatamente*
<manokara> vc disse que ele desliga normal, certo?
<Geese_Howard> manokara: desliga normal aqui também quando sobreaquece
<leocps> entao tava falando com voces ai desligo
<Geese_Howard> manokara: pode acontecer de 3 maneiras
<leocps> vixi
<Geese_Howard> manokara: travar, reiniciar, desligar
<Geese_Howard> o melhor é esse desligar normal, deu tempo para a bios alertar o sistema e o mesmo desligar-se para resfriar
<leocps> manokara outra coisa posso pergunta
<manokara> Geese_Howard: desliga? acho que aqui enquentava tanto que não dava tempo do serviço responsavel por isso desligar, ou talvez ele nem habilitado está
<Geese_Howard> leocps: recomendo você abrir e passar um ar comprimido nessa máquina
<Geese_Howard> manokara: é, depende da bios ter esta proteção
<leocps> valeu
<leocps> vou fazer isso
<Geese_Howard> leocps: limpe a máquina, as entradas e as saidas
<leocps> blz
<Geese_Howard> leocps: assim como confere se o cooler estar girando normalmente durante o uso
<leocps> isso ta
<leocps> vou abrir mais tarde entao
<Geese_Howard> leocps: uma mesa de vidro seria bem útil nessa hora (manter o note aberto e ir testando se o cooler acelera conforme o uso)
<leocps> ta
<manokara> leocps: qual era a outra coisa?
<leocps> e outra voce sabe dizer o por que o LED DO WIFI nao acende no ubuntu
<manokara> falha de comunicação com a BIOS, suponho
<manokara> algo a ver com o firmware
<Geese_Howard> leocps: isso é bug não corrigido, esquece isso que o desenvolvedor já falou que não vai corrigir
<Geese_Howard> leocps: a não ser que alguém pague
<leocps> tem algum teste para fazer.... por que no windows funcionava
<leocps> manokara
<leocps> voce tava falando tambem de jogo
<manokara> opa
<Geese_Howard> leocps: não é questão de funcionar ou não, o módulo que é utilizado não suporta ficar piscando luzinhas, só isso.
<leocps> no ubuntu tem algum jogo bom pra instala
<manokara> que estilos você curte?
<leocps> tiro
<leocps> acao
<Geese_Howard> Unreal 2004 tem suporte nativo
<manokara> hmm, então da uma olhada em Xonotic ou Unvanquished
<Geese_Howard> muito bom, alias
<leocps> instala tiredo
<manokara> tem Team Fortress pra linux tbm (e a maioria dos logos da valve)
<Geese_Howard> leocps: mas com esse note fritando sugiro não pensar nisso
<leocps> kkk
<leocps> isso
<leocps> mesmi
<manokara> hehe
<leocps> mesmo
<leocps> tem outro notebook com windows 7 vou instala o ubuntu l tambem
<manokara> Geese_Howard: o novo UT também tem umas builds disponíveis também se não me engano
<manokara> leocps: bota o Super Tux Kart, rs
<leocps> esse q esta o ubuntu aki ta ele ve o q voces acha
<leocps> http://www.pcworld.com/product/21801/lenovo-thinkpad-r51-notebook.html
<leocps> manokara
<leocps> travou tudo aki
<manokara> oh god
<leocps> point blank nao da pra instala
<manokara> talvez pegue usando o wine. *talvez*
<leocps> vixi
<leocps> cs nao instla tb
<Mangusto> leocps: Se você quer jogar, instala o Windows
<manokara> são jogos feitos pra o Windows, cara.
<manokara> E CS até roda bem via wine.
<Mangusto> Se você der sorte , dá para tentar instalar uns MOBA
<leocps> blz
<leocps> mangusto sou nova aki e to aprendendo a usar o ubuntu
<leocps> eu tenho windows aki
<Mangusto> Saquei, desculpa por não ter lido a conversa toda
<leocps> mas muito obrigado
<manokara> MOBA tem Strife (apesar de quase ngm jogar :v) e FPS tem Xonotic \o/
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda?
<leocps> manokara sobre o LED DO WIFI e modulo q faz pisca
<nuno_nunes> ???
<leocps> tem algum teste para essse led do wifi acende
<manokara> leopcs: o led wifi não tem como resolver. o firmware desses hardwares são feitos com Windows em mente, que detém a maior parte do marketshare de sistemas operacionais
<manokara> mas o wifi pega, certo?
<nuno_nunes> qual é a placa de rede wifi
<leocps> pega sim perfeito e so o detalhe do LED mesmo
<leocps> mas tudo bm
<nuno_nunes> o led não pisca
<leocps> aki do resto ta tudo certo
<nuno_nunes> se fosse um cabo rj45 ai é outra coisa
<manokara> o howard já falou sobre isso, é um problema de quem fez o hardware e eles nao vão consertar
<nuno_nunes> é de um notebook?
<manokara> e é só um detalhe estético mesmo, e até melhor, já que vc tem a certeza de que o wifi está sempre ativo
<manokara> bom, vou me indo aqui, abraços o/
<nuno_nunes> o meu as vezes o meu não acende
<nuno_nunes> e trabalha na mesma
<leocps> obrigado manokara
<nuno_nunes> e mesmo com a firmware instalada
<leocps> obrigado cara
<nuno_nunes> 01:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<nuno_nunes> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<nuno_nunes> escreva o comando lspci no terminal
<leocps> e um notebook
<nuno_nunes> es escreva qual é a placa de rede wireless
<astroo-> nuno_nunes ola
<nuno_nunes> boas astroo-
<nuno_nunes> :D
<leocps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12908490/
<leocps> nuni nunes
<nuno_nunes> qual é a marca do notebook
<leocps> ibm thinkpad r51e
<nuno_nunes> leocps, o led nao aparece aceso é isso
<leocps> hd 40...ram 2gb
<nuno_nunes> 40 gb de disco
<nuno_nunes> :D
<leocps> 1.73 ghz
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> eu so pedi a marca
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> qual é a duvida que tinhas :D
<nuno_nunes> estavam a falar do led mas eu fiquei com a minha duvida podes te explicar
<nuno_nunes> estas ai
<nuno_nunes> foi-se
<Mangusto> nuno_nunes: Parece que as pessoas não gostam de você
<Mangusto> Hahahahah
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> Mangusto, lol
<nuno_nunes> isso não me afecta :D
<nuno_nunes> Mangusto, tens alguma duvida
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho uma repo das grandes no meu ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> usem isto : http://repogen.simplylinux.ch
<Mangusto> Por enquanto não, obrigado pela ajuda :-)
<nuno_nunes> ja se foi o telemovel :D
<nuno_nunes> leocps, que duvida tens???
<leocps> nuno nunes
<nuno_nunes> sim
<nuno_nunes> o que se passa com o led???
<nuno_nunes> Mangusto, o update do java é grande :D
<leocps> no windows xp ele funcionava....agora ele nao acende
<leocps> a internet funciona
<nuno_nunes> leocps, isso tem haver com os drivers
<nuno_nunes> se não acender é relativo
<nuno_nunes> mas a placa de rede te da acesso a net
<leocps> tem como fazer funciona
<nuno_nunes> ???
<nuno_nunes> tinhas que copilar o modulo
<nuno_nunes> mas daria umas horas
<nuno_nunes> valentes e era uma perda de tempo
<leocps> sou novo aki no ubuntu
<leocps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12908637/
<nuno_nunes> leocps, eu quero saber se tens net pelo wifi????
<nuno_nunes> tenta ver o drivers adicionais
<leocps> tem sim.....
<nuno_nunes> ????
<nuno_nunes> então não precisas de te preocupar
<leocps> e so um detalhe....o por que nao acende
<leocps> ah ta blz
<nuno_nunes> o meu pc tem essa luz e as 2 por 3 também não acende
<nuno_nunes> quando quer
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> mas o meu pc tem 4 linux e o windows 10
<leocps> e por que do resto esta tudo funcionando
<astroo-> driver e driver...
<nuno_nunes> astroo-, é isso mesmo
<nuno_nunes> agora no meu esta aceso
<nuno_nunes> so o carregador é que não
<nuno_nunes> e a instalar updates
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Guest24961> Boa noite senhores! não estou conseguindo atualizar o meu, quando digito o comando update, ele me retorna essas linhas já no finalzinho:  W: Falhou ao buscar http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]  W: Falhou ao buscar http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]  W: F
<astroo-> ola
<Guest24961> Olá!
<hggdh> Guest24961: utopic (14.10) não mais é suportado. Tens que upgrade ou reinstalar. So for reinstalação, sugiro 14.04.3
<nuno_nunes> já falei isso a uns dias
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> deviam criar um topicom sobre isso
<nuno_nunes> :d
<hggdh> mas vai continuar, até que o ubuntu-br.org seja actualizado
<nuno_nunes> o suporte terminou em julho
<hggdh> sim
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, nao entendi
<hggdh> pode ser visto em http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<nuno_nunes> pois
<nuno_nunes> mas suporte nao tem mais
<nuno_nunes> :D
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: o site oferece, ainda, o 14.10 para instalação...
<nuno_nunes> isso sim
<nuno_nunes> mas updates não
<hggdh> sem updates
<nuno_nunes> a não ser que alterem as repos
<nuno_nunes> :D
<hggdh> que não vai resolver o longo prazo
<nuno_nunes> hggdh, eu tenho 2 rolling e duas lts
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> debian e ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> e manjaro e opensuse rolling
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Guest24961> ok, vou baixar e instalar, obrigado.
<nuno_nunes> usa so lts
<nuno_nunes> pk tem um suporte mais alargado
<Guest24961> desculpa, pode ser mais claro em relação ao LTS, por favor.
<nuno_nunes> a versões lts tem validade de 5 anos de suporte
<nuno_nunes> e quando as normais só tem 9 meses
<nuno_nunes> a proxima verão vai ser 16.04 não é hggdh
<Guest24961> entendi, vou procurar.
<nuno_nunes> a 16.04 ainda não existe
<nuno_nunes> agora usa a 14.04
<nuno_nunes> é actual lts
<nuno_nunes> :)
<uriel_> boa noite amigos  do gnu
<nuno_nunes> uriel_, boa noite
<uriel_> todo mundo ja atualizou para o 15.10
<nuno_nunes> eu não
<nuno_nunes> :d
<uriel_> para testar claro
<nuno_nunes> actualizar para que
<nuno_nunes> para em julho ficar sem suporte :s
<uriel_> to gostando pelo menos o HDMI funciona huashuasu
<Astein> Pessoal, meus programas no Ubuntu 14.04 começaram a travar e fechar sozinhos. Steam, Firefox.
<nuno_nunes> Astein, eu não tenho esse problema
<Astein> eu também não tinha até ontem
<nuno_nunes> Astein, tens o drivers adicionais instalados?
<nuno_nunes> grafica
<Astein> Estou tentando baixar o counter strike na steam desde ontem.
<Astein> Mas o download toda hora da erro.
<nuno_nunes> não é isso que eu falei
<nuno_nunes> :S
<uriel_> isso ja rolou comigo
<nuno_nunes> o problema não é do download
<Astein>  E o firefox começou a fechar direto
<nuno_nunes> o problema é da rede de internet
<uriel_> repara o sistema
<uriel_> com o cd
<nuno_nunes> no terminal escreve firefox
<Astein> eu estou sem o cd
<Astein> vou ter que baixar e gravar
<uriel_> ai e ousso
<nuno_nunes> Astein, instala o ubootnetin
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get install ubootnetin
<nuno_nunes> e depois crias uma live usb
<uriel_> sudo apt-get install k3b
<Astein> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto E: Impossível encontrar o pacote ubootnetin
<nuno_nunes> espea
<nuno_nunes> espera
<uriel_> sudo apt-get update
<uriel_> manda ae
<hggdh> ^
<uriel_> vamos começar do começo
<Astein> blza
<Astein> eu usei esses comandos a alguns minutos atrás.
<uriel_> deu o update
<uriel_> ?
<Astein> sim
<Astein> mas estou fazendo novamente
<Astein> e até que tá baixando bastante coisa
<nuno_nunes> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gezakovacs/ppa
<nuno_nunes> e depois sudo update
<nuno_nunes> depois
<Astein> ok
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get install ubootnetin
<nuno_nunes> faltava uma ppa
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> espero que te ajude
<Astein> sudo update
<Astein> stein@stein-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo update sudo: update: command not found stein@stein-System-Product-Name:~$ ^C stein@stein-System-Product-Name:~$
<hggdh> sudo apt-get update
<nuno_nunes> :S
<Astein> ok
<nuno_nunes> uma pessoa a escrever os codigos para nada
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> eu fiz uma gafe
<nuno_nunes> :s
<Astein> o que o ubootnetin faz?
<nuno_nunes> faz de uma pen usb
<nuno_nunes> uma pen tipo cd
<nuno_nunes> :D
<uriel_> pra por iso em usb
<nuno_nunes> live usb
<nuno_nunes> :D
<uriel_> pendrive botavel
<Astein> entendi
<Astein> mas a única formar de consertar isso é reparando com o disco de boot?
<Astein> não tem nenhum comando no terminal que possa resolver?
<uriel_> provavelmente danificou algo no kernel
<uriel_> ai so com o cd
<Astein> entendi,
<nuno_nunes> pode ter o kernel danificao
<nuno_nunes> faz este comando
<Geese_Howard> glibvc
<nuno_nunes> uname -a
<Geese_Howard> ops, glibc
<Geese_Howard> foram declarados alguns problemas com atualização da glibc
<nuno_nunes> ????
<Astein> vou ver se acho meu disco de boot
<uriel_> procura
<uriel_> que e sucesso
<Geese_Howard> Astein: vai reinstalar?
<uriel_> alguem sabe o que aconteçeu com a nova versão do gimp
<uriel_> não era pra ja ter saido?
<uriel_> ia corrigir o bug das janelas sumindo
<Astein> não o tenho mais mesmo
<Astein> mas valeu aí galera
<nuno_nunes> faça este comando
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get -f install
<nuno_nunes> nao sei uriel_
<uriel_> a empresa onde trabalho vai migrar para o linux porque windows 7 ta caro a partir de amanha 123 PCs para formatar vai ser um saco
<Astein> stein@stein-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo apt-get -f install Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto Os pacotes a seguir serão REMOVIDOS:   libmapserver1-dev:i386 libmoe-dev:i386 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados. stein@stein-System-Product-Name:~$
<nuno_nunes> uriel podes fazer um clone do linux e instalar em todaos as maquinas
<nuno_nunes> veja as definições do sistema
<uriel_> La os PCs sao todos iguais fraquissimos como o de toda empresa
<uriel_> lubuntu neles
<nuno_nunes> uriel_, pk nao instalam uma rolling distro
<nuno_nunes> assim não tens problemas com os suportes
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> mas os programas de faturação do windows não dao no linux :D
<uriel_> as maquinas de la sao antiquissimas
<uriel_> 1.0ghz 562 mb ram
<nuno_nunes> que windows tinhas
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> o lubuntu não dá
<uriel_> rodavam o 7 morrendo no
<uriel_> algumas rodaram so 1 semana
<uriel_> porque a memoria nao dava
<uriel_> ai resolveram migrar
<uriel_> como e um jornal trabalham mais com digitação
<nuno_nunes> o lubuntu 32 bits tem que ter kernel pae
<nuno_nunes> :S
<uriel_> libreoffice e o que mais vai ser usado
<uriel_> pelo menos no meu setor de edição
<nuno_nunes> uriel_, tenta o debian 32 bits
<uriel_> vc não acha o lubuntu mais leve? e mais fluido
<nuno_nunes> o lxde
<Geese_Howard> uriel_: coitado do cara que projetou essa migração
<uriel_> tmb acho mais so trabalho
<uriel_> vou ajudar a formatar
<uriel_> porque e meu turno sou jornalista so uso kkkk
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-24
<Geese_Howard> uriel_: depois nos conte o resultado dessa migração
<malphas> algum br pode me ajudar?
<malphas> eu tento baixar algo do center software do ubunto 14.10 mais nao da de baixar nada da erro agora quero fazer um pendrive bootavel e não da , me ajudem
<Geese_Howard> malphas: versão morta
<Geese_Howard> malphas: use a 14.04
<malphas> oque eu faço nao conssigo fazer um pendrive bootavel
<Geese_Howard> malphas: de 0 a 10, quanto você entende de linux?
<malphas> 1
<Geese_Howard> malphas: de 0 a 10, quanto você é capaz de se virar e aprender?
<malphas> eu entrei no ubuntu brasil pois queria aprender a mecher mais o recomendado e essa versão que eu baixei
<malphas> 10
<Geese_Howard> malphas: não é mais
<Geese_Howard> malphas: o site está desatualizado
<Geese_Howard> malphas: como você é iniciante, recomendo reinstalar
<malphas> reinstalar como?
<Geese_Howard> malphas: faça o que fez com o 14.10, mas dessa vez com o 14.04
<Geese_Howard> malphas: pegue em www.ubuntu.com
<malphas> ok, mas o startup dis creator não , está transformando o pendrive em bootavel ja tentei com a versão 14.04
<Geese_Howard> malphas: que?
<malphas> eu baixei aqui , mas o criador de pendrive bootavel não funciona .
<uriel_> funciona sim
<uriel_> cara
<uriel_> eu uso ele a mo tempao
<uriel_> mude o formato do seu pendrive
<uriel_> que ele funfa perfeitamente
<nuno_nunes> de volta
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda aqui
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<iniciante> acabei de instalar só que na quando tento baixar um programa via ubuntu software center, tenho a resposta de problema na rede, é estranho pois eu consigo navegar normalmente
<iniciante> a resposta é"failed to download repository information - check your internet connection"
<MMaia> Meu notebook não reconhece a senha após atualização de pacotes. Minha versão é 12.04 (lts, salvo engano) Como faço para recuperar meus arquivos? sou entusiasta Linux e uso Ubuntu há 4 anos, mas nada sei sobre comandos de terminal. Agradeço se puderem ajudar.
<silvio> alguem ai?
<Guest38774> Olá, estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu com o window 10 mas ele não está reconhecendo as partições já existente, ele diz meu HD está vazio
<Guest38774> estou usando a versao 14.04.3, isso tem alguma coisa
<silvio> meu tambem nao instala di geito nenhum!
<Elfon> Alguem conhece um cliente torrent no linux que pode-se verificar as avaliações?
<Jonathan_> Olá pessoal
<Jonathan_> preciso de ajuda
<Jonathan_> Hello guys, i need help
<Jonathan_> oi
<Jonathan_> olá?
<uriel_> eae galera boua tarde
<uriel_> todo mundo de boa
<Gustavo> olá
<Gustavo> Amigo instalei um tal de opera stable que acho que nem chegou a instalar por completo, logo no início parou, e depois disso meu ubuntu ficou doido ele deixa o cooler rodando direto e também não consigo mais acessar a central de programas
<uriel_> programa provavelmente danificou o kernel
<uriel_> repara usando o live cd
<uriel_> qual a sua distribuição
<uriel_> ?
<Gustavo> é o 14,04 lts
<Luis__> queria saber se ubuntu 64 bits so pra amd
<hggdh> Luis__: não, amd e intel
<Luis__> blz obg
<Luis__> obrigado
<hggdh> benvindo
<Elbson> Boa tarde, estou com o seguinte problema após instalar o ubuntu 15.10, não sai som pelo fone de ouvido, alguém  pode me ajudar?
<Elbson> Já tentei pelo terminal alsamixer mas sem sucesso
<Ari___> baixei o Ubuntu mas ele so tem ISO ,como posso mudar para exe?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gladimir> ola
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> creto boas :D
<Creto> Bom saber que você participa também lá do canal do pclos
<Creto> eu participo mas o inglês é péssimo
<nuno_nunes> la esta as msocas
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Creto> é percebi
<nuno_nunes> eu nao tenho o pclinuxos pk nao da com uefi :F
<Creto> mas o fórum internacional tem boa movimentação
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho o ubuntu instalado para nada
<nuno_nunes> :|
<Creto> tenho dois PCs nuno_nunes um netbook asus e um Dell com uefi e no netbook uso o pclos
<nuno_nunes> e tens o pclinuxos
<nuno_nunes> no uefi
<Creto> sim no netbook asus nuno_nunes
<nuno_nunes> mas o meu é asus e já tem uefi :|
<Creto> não no UEFI ainda tenho que ver como fazer
<nuno_nunes> eu ja tentei e nada
<Creto> o meu asus é um PC já antigo
<Creto> é um Eee PC 1011CX
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho o windows 10, linux debian, manjaro, opensuse e ubuntu 14.04
<nuno_nunes> o meu é um x55u com 3 anos
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Creto> não usei mais o manjaro
<Creto> nem o mint
<nuno_nunes> o manjaro é muito bom nunca deu problemas
<nuno_nunes> :D
<eduorloff> olá pessoal
<Creto> na verdade ando sem saber o que usar mas ainda preciso do (X)Ubuntu por causa do http://stoq.com.br/ nuno_nunes
<Creto> olá eduorloff
<eduorloff> sou novo aqui
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<Creto> seja bem vindo mas não esqueça de dar uma lida nas regras do IRC eduorloff
<eduorloff> tem que registra o nick?
<Creto> sim
<eduorloff> ok
<eduorloff> vou fazer aqui
<Creto> sabe registrar o nick no IRC
<Creto> na verdade tem que registrar no freenode e não no canal
<eduorloff> Ah beleza
<eduorloff> lá já está registrado
<Creto> então beleza
<eduorloff> vi vocês conversando sobre UEFI
<eduorloff> tenho um ultrabook samsung rodando ubuntu 15.10
<eduorloff> sofri para conseguir instalar..
<eduorloff> se não me engano quando instalei o Ubuntu tava na versão 12.04
<eduorloff> foi nada fácil
<eduorloff> usei também o mint
<eduorloff> e o ElementaryOs
<eduorloff> muito bonito esse último...
<nuno_nunes> lol
<marciop76> Boa noite estou tentando instalar o ClipGrab no ubuntu 15.10 e esta dando erro
<astroo-> ola
<MerliM> ElementaryOS só instalar o Panthen WM que qualquer distro fica com o visual dele
<marciop76> Mensagem: Depende: libav-tools (>=6:9.14)
<marciop76> Depende: libavcodec-extra-56 (>=6:11-1) mas não é instável
<marciop76> E: Impossível corrigir problemas, você manteve (hold) pacotes quebrados
<joly> help
<astroo-> diz sempre a duvida
<joly> Como faço para atualiazar o navegador para poder assiter o You Tube?
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-25
<Maikon> Ah.. sou novo no Ubuntu, e queria saber se tem algum pacote de idioma PT-BR
<astroo-> tem n linguas inclindo essa
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<Maikon> Entendi, obrigado
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<manokara> o/
<astroo-> ate
<leocps> sistematico bom dia...tem como tira um duvida
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<fantasma> ola
<Guest25563> ola
<Guest25563> ola
<Guest25563> ola
<Guest25563> ola
<Guest25563> ola
<fantasma_> ola
<fantasma_> oal
<fantasma_> ola tem alguem ai
<fantasma_> oi
<fantasma_> oal
<fantasma_> ola
<fantasma_> ola a alguem ai
<romsgs> Oi pessoal!  Eu baixei a ultima versão e instalei no pendrive usando o aplicativo para windows que voces sugerem, inicio o ubunto aparece a tela laranja de carregando e quando parece que carrega a tela fica preta e nao faz mais nada se eu aperto o botao de desligar volta pra tela de carregando e desliga..... olhei em alguns foruns o unico que eu achei parecido foi motivo de resolução alguem ai sabe resolver??
<fantasma_> vc baixou o ubuntu 15.10
<fantasma_> e nao estar consegindo boot com ele ?
<romsgs> não acho que  é o 14... ué no site do ubunto o ultimo ta 14.... que coisa!  mas sim eu dou o boot pelo usb e carrega mas nao abre nada depois de carregar é como se tivesse carregado o windows mas nao carregou o explorer
<romsgs> pelo que eu entendi claro...
<romsgs> 14.04.3
<fantasma_> https://ubuntu-mate.org/wily/
<fantasma_> vai neste endereco e baixe  o ubuntu mate 15.10 , ele e melhor e mais atual
<fantasma_> dai vc faz o boot , mas vc tem  que ter um   programa expecifico para fazer um  pen-boot correto
<fantasma_> qual e o seu sistema instalado na sua maquina ???
<romsgs> win7
<fantasma_> hum  , entao vc precisa do universal boot
<romsgs> o usb creator num funciona nao?
<fantasma_> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<fantasma_> entra nesse endereco e baixe esse programa e faça o boot
<fantasma_> este ai é o melhor programa pra fazer boot
<romsgs> bom então vou fazer isso baixar o 15 e usar esse programa de boot ai!
<romsgs> valew !!!!
<fantasma_> ou faça boot pelo cmd do wind
<fantasma_> mas eu te indico  o  linux mint 17.2 , ,, é  melhor
<romsgs> ah é? mint....  tem um povo falando que tem uma distro melhor que ubunto que chama kali.... desses 3 qual que é mais interessante?
<fantasma_> olha  eu tenho 4 sistema na maquina
<fantasma_> meu sistema principal e mint 17.2 ,, e como maquina virtual , eu tenho o kali e o bugtraq , e o ubuntu mate 15.10 , windows 8rtm
<fantasma_> mas eu te sugiro qe vc instale o linux mint 17.2 instalacao limpa... depois vc baixa o virtualbox 5.0 e instalar outros sistemas
<romsgs> noh ai c falou! hehehehe acho que vou seguir essa ideia!
<fantasma_> se vc tiver uma net velox , dai ta tudo bem
<fantasma_> mas o kali e bugtraq , sao sistema para pen-test,
<romsgs> mas pra aprender a usar o linux mais tranquilo o ubunto é mais indicado ne?
<romsgs> pq eu sou mais noob que um camelo sem dente
<fantasma_> nao  ,  ubuntu ja e pra quem sabe ...
<fantasma_> o  mint é  pra quem estar começando e pra quem ja sabe
<fantasma_> ou seja  , com o mint vc vai aprender mais rapido  ,, e depois de aprender vc  pode desmontar todo o sistema , e deixa-lo do jeito que vc quiser
<Dead_Thinker> Depois de atualizar do 15.04 pro 15.10, o Google Chrome trava (toda a gui do uubuntu trava) quando coloco o Netflix ou Youtube em tela cheia, trava que preciso ir no CTRL+ALT+6 e reiniciar via cli. Alguém tá com esse problema também?
<fantasma_> eu nao tenho este  problema ,  uso  o  mint 17.2
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<fantasma_> va no gerenciador de programa,,,,editar,,,,fonts de programa ,,,, repositorio ,,, base (trusty) e la vc modifica ,,, depois vc vai  no terminal e digita....sudo apt-get upgrade
<hggdh> romsgs: kali *NÃO* é uma distro para uso generico
<hggdh> romsgs: se não conheces Linux, a versão de Ubuntu recomendada é a 14.04/3
<fantasma_> depois vc so usa o apt-get update
<mirqui> kali é uma versão mais para quem entende de linux
<fantasma_> e se nao der certo dai vc tem  que ir ao terminal   e instalar o java ,  ou fazer um update para  o java 8
<hggdh> não. Kali é uma distro para testes de segurança. NÃO é uma distro para uso genérico.
<mirqui> sim , para uso específico de quem entende
<fantasma_> e deve se instalar o flash pelo terminal  , dai para com este seu problema de pagina
<mirqui> no caso pentest e afins
<fantasma_> kali e buqtrac sao para pen-test  ,  ou seja  o terminal e outras funcoes ja vem   instalados e prontos para invacao ... ou seja em outras distros linux  , e nessecario instalar o aircrack-ng ,,,
<mirqui> romsgs se vc é iniciante , tenta ubuntu e linux mint
<fantasma_> mas qualquer sistema  linux ,   vc  pode usar como pentest, so basta preparar o terminal  pra isso
<mirqui> sim , o kernel é o mesmo
<fantasma> ola
<mirqui> fantasma que o keli tem de interessante , sem ser o lado do pentyester?
<mirqui> pentester
<mirqui> tem um visual bom?
<Guest60384> nao
<Guest60384> apenas serve pra isso , invacao ...  o visual nao e atraente
<mirqui> já usei ubuntu , mint , suse , zorin , mas gosto do ubuntu
<mirqui> tem a praticidade do unity
<Guest60384> eu prefiro mint mesmo ,  e  melhor   e mais elegante .. e
<mirqui> quando quero deixar a tela maior , dá para esconder a barra lateral
<Guest60384> legal  ..
<mirqui> sim, o mint é bonito
<Guest60384> bem  o meu sistema  ,  eu modifiquei ele todo
<mirqui> eu mecho somente no papel de parede
<Guest60384> meu sistema e elegante , e perfeito para invacao... pra graficos  .. pra fazer paginas de internet ..  ou sej apra tudo
<mirqui> e na bara que tem maximizar , minimizar
<mirqui> baaa velho , disso não entendo , sou novo no linux
<Guest60384> mas é   so vc estudo ....
<mirqui> uso a uns 2 anos mais ou menos
<Guest60384> eu ja uso a 12 anos
<mirqui> não tenho pretenções de ficar craque
<Guest60384> usava  o red hat 7 interprise
<mirqui> sou usuário final
<mirqui> o windows estava ficando muito caro de ter
<Guest60384> mas como agora eles querer asinatura paga  , dai abandonei ...
<Guest60384> windows na e caro ..
<Guest60384> o problema do windows , e que ele e uma janela aberta  , e  so vive dando pau e bugs e erros de dll,
<mirqui> ahaha é sim , cada vez que ia ao conserto , não era menos d 200 reais
<mirqui> isso ia 2 vezes ao ano
<Guest60384> kkkkk
<mirqui> e eu não tinha windows do caribe
<mirqui> fora tempo para antivirus , anti spy
<Guest60384> pior
<mirqui> desfragmentar
<mirqui> isso levava uma manhã quase
<Guest60384> vc sabe  usar o terminal
<mirqui> um pouco , o básico
<Guest60384> mas estar instalado o  fresh no seu sistema
<Guest60384> senao estiver instalado  ,,,  coloca ai este comando no seu terminal
<mirqui> freesh player ,
<Guest60384> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 -y && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree freshplayerplugin -y
<mirqui> tenho ele
<Guest60384> nao tem flash player em linux
<mirqui> sim , quando começou os furos no flash , deixei ele de lado
<mirqui> ai peguei o fresh
<Guest60384> hum  ,
<Guest60384> e vc instalou  o java  8
<mirqui> ahaha pergunta de mais
<mirqui> não , tenho o jdk
<Guest60384> hum  ,, mesma coisa
<mirqui> o da canonical é melhor que o da oracle
<mirqui> o da oracle não abre certos sites
<Guest60384> mas a certos sites que nao abre nem  um e nem  outro ... isso devido a mozila estar retirando  o uso do java .
<Guest60384> agora é so atualizar  o browser firefox
<mirqui> usava para jogar o atari 2600
<mirqui> não , da tando para um como para outro
<mirqui> tanto firefos\chromium
<mirqui> ahaha vc está fazendo engenharia social comigo ;)
<Guest60384> eu nao  ....
<mirqui> de cara tentou saber 3 vulnerabilidades no meu navegador :)
<mirqui> mas te digo , não tenho nada de interessante no meu pc
<Guest60384> passa ai   o numero do seu ip
<Guest60384> ip da sua maquina
<mirqui> 8.8.8.8
<mirqui> :)
<mirqui> até mais :)
<Guest60384> 179.189.139.65
<Guest60384> oi
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<leocps> gente boa tarde...tentei criar um pendriver de boot no linux mas deu uma FALHA AO INSTALAR O GERENCIADOR DE INICIALIZACAO e nao consigo formatar o pendriver mais
<leocps> aki esta o erro quando tento formata o pendriver http://paste.ubuntu.com/12957665/
<leocps> tem alguem pra meu ajuda
<SethSebeck> fala
<leocps> tentei atualiza o ubuntu e nao consigo alguem pode me ajuda
<Francisca> Ola preciso de ajuda, o ubuntu nao esta reconhecendo rede cabeada, somente a wifi
<Francisca> Poderiam ajudar, por favor::?
<MerliM> Francisca, ifconfig no terminal e posta o resultado
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Francis_Albert> oi
<astroo-> ola
<Francis_Albert> sou novo a nesta rede
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<Francis_Albert> obrigado
<Francis_Albert> donde es?
<astroo-> Portugal
<Francis_Albert> nossa bastante longe
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ricardobuffa_ufs> openstack-ansible
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde alguem precisa de ajuda
<nuno_nunes> ?
<aedigital> hehehe
<nuno_nunes> o que foi
<aedigital> achei engracado
<aedigital> raro alguem fazer este tipoo de pergunta
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mercurie> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> novo aqui?
<mercurie> Tinha um tempinho que não entrava mas já conhecia esse canal
<astroo-> ok
<merlim> astroo-: fala mano
<merlim> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> le o privado
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<merlim> bom dia!
<Elfon> algum de vcs conhece o hd seagate Expansion e o Plus Slim (aquele com várias cores). Não consegui verificar diferenças nas especificações
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-26
<Porvoero> boa noite
<Porvoero> como que eu mudo a senha do chaveiro do lubuntu
<Porvoero> onde fica o chaveiro?
<Porvoero> não acho no menu
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<hggdh> Porvoero: execute seahorse
<Porvoero> vou tentar
<Porvoero> no terminal?
<hggdh> no dash, procure por "keyring" (só sei en Ingles, talvez chaveiro em Portugues)
<hggdh> Porvoero: sim, no terminal
<Porvoero> ele pede pra instalar
<Porvoero> Obrigado
<Porvoero> deu certo
<hggdh> bem vindo :-)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<Al3xG0> KurtKraut rs vc tem provedor?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mercurie> olá
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-27
<KurtKraut> Al3xG0, Não entendi sua pergunta.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<DanielSa> boa tarde
<nanga> heep
<aedigital> opa
<lima> tem alguem ai
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-28
<nedved> boa noite
<nedved> alguma alma caridosa poderia me ajudar com audio HDMI
<nedved> acabei de instalar o portatil
<nedved> tentei liga-lo na tv mas sem sucesso o som
<nedved> https://ibin.co/2zyaJfGV1DhK.png
<mercurie> nedved, no Controle de volume do pulseaudio, trocou a saída do autofalante pro HDMI?
<nedved> mercurie: Sim, mas no teste não sai som!
<astroo-> ola
<nedved> mercurie: https://ibin.co/2zySlxhaGDAL.png
<nedved> ola pessoal
<nedved> encontrei o defeito
<nedved> linux-image-extra-4.4.0-45-generic não funciona meu audio hdmi
<nedved> iniciei o linux-image-extra-4.4.0-31-generice voltou o audio HDMI
<astroo-> bom
<nedved> vou remove esse kernel mais novo com defeito
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Irany> Eae pessoal
<DanielSa> bom dia
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<marcelomauro> Olá boa noite
<marcelomauro> Estou notando um comportamento inesperado no meu ubuntu 16.04
<astroo-> ola
<marcelomauro> notei uma atividade anormal do processador e percebi que está sendo criado em loop continuo um arquivo chamado atril-thumbsnailer na pasta /tmp
<astroo-> diz a duvida toda
<marcelomauro> Isso chega a diminuir consideravelmente a velocidade do computador
<marcelomauro> Mais alguém já identificou esse comportamento?
<marcelomauro> ninguém?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<astroo-> tenta mais tarde
<barna> marcelomauro, ta usando ubuntu mate?
<barna> to vendo muitos relatos desse problema em ubuntu-mate anteriores, mas não achei nada de como solucionar, só matando o processo mesmo.
<marcelomauro> sim, ubuntu mate
<marcelomauro> barna, La no canal #ubuntu o cara mandou eu digitar : journalctl -b -0
<marcelomauro> e devolveu-me no final
<marcelomauro> Out 28 19:49:49 mach1 kernel: traps: atril-thumbnail[8084] general protection ip:7f2018d6ab2c sp:7ffcf78728c0 error:0 in libcairo.so.2.11400.6[7f2018d33000+10e000]
<marcelomauro> Out 28 19:49:49 mach1 kernel: traps: atril-thumbnail[8093] general protection ip:7f529d83fb2c sp:7ffd8ff464e0 error:0 in libcairo.so.2.11400.6[7f529d808000+10e000]
<barna> marcelomauro, kra eu realmente não sei como resolver, só to ligado q é o kra q gera os thumbnailer q ta dando pau, já vi isso acontecer em um monte de OSs.
<marcelomauro> que bos*a cara... nunca vi esse tipo de problema no linux
<marcelomauro> parece até coisa de virus
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<neewbiecoolBR> ?
<xGrind> ue
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> Pesssoal meu pc avisa pouco epaço livre...acredito que seja a pasta tmp pq a home temmais de 300 giagas
<Elfon> o qe ode ser?
<Elfon> Posso apagar  conteúdo de /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<slipttees> Boa tarde
<slipttees> Instalei o kylin-greeter, mas na tela bloqueada aparece umas escritas em chinês. deveria aparecer "conectado" tem como modificar essa escritar em chinês?
<SOULOF-ROOT> qual é o nome do usuário administrador do GNU/Linux?
<danilo> root
<SOULOF-ROOT> qual é o serviço responsável por 80% da resolução de nomes da internet?
<SOULOF-ROOT> qual é o serviço responsável por 80% da resolução de nomes da internet?
<hggdh> DNS
<hggdh> kylin *é* em Chines...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> danilo: Por favor, me desculpe eu não ter lhe agradecido pela resposta que você me deu hoje, eu falo da resposta que você disse que é root, eu tive que parar de acessar aqui naquele momento
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> danilo: ok?
<astroo-> ele depois le descança
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: ok
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: Eu entrei no curso Linux Beginners in Cloud Online e respondi todos os exercícios desse curso para eu não continuar mal como eu estou, eu não estou burro como antes, eu pretendo explicar isso detalhadamente depois que eu conseguir instalar o Ubuntu no Virtualbox, eu tentei fazer hoje três vezes o dowload do ubuntu na máquina que estou usando, mas o resultado que apareceu foi mal sucedido. ok?
<astroo-> esta bem mas disso nao sei
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: não entendi o que você quer dizer com "disso"?
<astroo-> nao sei de linux
<astroo-> continua e talvez 1 dia vires profissional
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> estou tentando definira quantidade de memória para instalar o ubuntu no virtualbox. o tutorial do wikihow diz que quando você escolheu seu sistema operacional no passo anterior, o VirtualBox automaticamente recomenda a quantia apropriada de memória para uso, se você acha que esta quantia está incorreta, você pode alterar movendo o botão de deslize ou digite a nova quantia na caixa: https://pt.wikihow.com/Instalar-o-Ubu
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Mas o guia da 4Linux diz que é preciso ao menos 2GB para instalação do Ubuntu: https://www.4linux.com.br/como-instalar-o-linux
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Qual é a quantia correta? 1024 MB ou o que a 4Linux fala, 2GB?
<hggdh> eu iria com 2G. Mas a alocação de memória pode ser alterada sempre que a maquina virtual estiver desligada
<hggdh> assim, não é um problema sério
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: como eu digito 2GB no virtualbox?  a quantidade nele é em MB
<hggdh> 2048M
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> o guia da 4linux diz:  informe quanto espaço do seu disco usado pelo Windows poderá ser usado pela máquina virtual. qual é a quantidade de espaço?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> o guia do wikihow diz: Clique em "Next" (Avançar) para aceitar o nome padrão e tamanho do disco rígido virtual. Novamente, o VirtualBox recomenda o tamanho adequado para seu disco rígido virtual. Se você achar que este tamanho não é o correto, você pode mover o botão deslizante ou digitar a quantia desejada na caixa de diálogo. Clique em "Next" (Avançar) quando você tiver finalizado.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> eu deixei o tamanho recomendado pelo virtualbox para meu disco rígido virtual como sugere o guia do wikihow.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> eu não entendo.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> porque o guia do 4Linux diz que é preciso ao menos 2GB para instalação do Ubuntu, mas o guia do wikihow recomenda 1024 MB?
<hggdh> isto é espaço em disco, ou memória alocada?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> perdão, o guia do wikihow diz que o VirtualBox automaticamente recomenda a quantia apropriada de memória para uso, quando a gente tenta isso, a quantia recomendada é 1024 MB.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> porque essa contradição?
<hggdh> tente com 1G. Se ficar lento demais, tente 2G
<hggdh> nao há contradição. Novamente, opinioes.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: eu tentei com 2GB para seguir a orientação da 4Linux.
<hggdh> ok
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: Qual é a opinião da própria canonical?
<hggdh> terias que perguntar à Canonical...
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: não existe em português conteúdo feito pela canonical que ensina criar máquina virtual para instalar o ubuntu no virtualbox?
<hggdh> não que eu conheça
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> a máquina virtual está criada, muito obrigado
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<guest-11022017> olá
<guest-11022017> tenho um problema no ubuntu 17.10, alguem poderia ajudar?
<hggdh> descreva o problema, se alguém souber, responderá
<guest-11022017> bom, quando vou para outro tty, ele fica colocando "^@" toda hora, que torna impossivel logar
<guest-11022017> me parece um problema em algum serviço interno do 17.10
<guest-11022017> primeiro pensei que fosse algo com driver grafico entao retirei tudo, ate mesmo o ubuntu-desktop. mas continua...
<guest-11022017> então pensei que poderia ter sido falha no upgrade, porem no live, também ocorre o mesmo
<guest-11022017> alguém saberia dizer qual serviço interno está gerando isso?
<guest-11022017> vejo que ninguem tem ideia... bom volto depois para ver se alguem sabe como resolver esse problema
<guest-11022017> vlw ate depois
<mecky> Pode ser a mão gorda apertando teclas.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mabuchi_> eae blz
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> estou terminando de instalar o ubuntu no virtualbox, eu não sei se fiz corretamente o que deveria ter feito na parte que aparece o mapa mundial. se eu errei, eu posso desfazer depois o erro?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> alguém?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Eu instalei o Ubuntu no virtualbox, mas quando tentei fazer o login para começar usar o Ubuntu, não foi aceita a senha
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> O que eu faço para mudar a senha?
<astroo-> vou tentar ajudar
<astroo-> https://www.linuxdescomplicado.com.br/2014/12/saiba-como-recuperar-senha-de-um.html
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-26
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: no conteúdo do link que você me deu, diz que se deve pressionar o ESC depois da BIOS, mas eu instalei o Ubuntu no virtualbox
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> O Ubuntu nao
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Perdao
<astroo-> ok
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Como mudar a senha para usar o Ubuntu que foi instalado no virtualbox?
<astroo-> mount -rw -o remount /
<astroo-> passwd myuser
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Não é possível fazer isso, eu devo fazer o login para usar o ubuntu, mas esqueci a senha
<astroo-> assim nao estou a ver
<danilo> na instalação que você acabou de fazer você teve que definir a senha, tente lembrar, ou pelo menos lembrar a senha do root
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Quando eu clico na máquina virtual que criei, aparece o nome de usuário que escolhi, mas não sei a senha
<danilo> sem a senha do root você não consegue modificar a senha de usuário, se conseguisse seria uma falha de segurança
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Então é melhor eu apagar a máquina virtual e instalar tudo outra vez? Se sim, como apagar a máquina virtual?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Como apagar a máquina virtual que criei?
<danilo> SOUL-OF-ROOT: encontrei um guia aqui para recuperar o root vê se funciona, enquanto está carregando o ubuntu mantenha o shift pressionado
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Cadê o link do guia?
<danilo> está em inglês: https://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<danilo> você deve entrar em um menu como mostra uma das figuras em que você seleciona o recovery mode
<astroo-> com este andar daqui a 6 meses ele sabe mais que o canal todo junto   piada...
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Olá, se eu não conseguir mudar a senha, eu irei apagar a máquina virtual que criei para instalar outra vez o Ubuntu. É bom saber como apagar uma máquina virtual. Como apagar uma máquina virtual!
<astroo-> espera mas estou de saida
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Perdão, como apagar uma máquina virtual?
<astroo-> ja ando a procura
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Ok
<astroo-> sudo apt-get --remove purge virtualbox-5.1 virtualbox-qt
<astroo-> ve a versao
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: por favor, me responda como apagar uma máquina virtual que foi criada no virtualbox
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Não é possível nem mesmo digitar nenhum comando porque o login não foi feito por causa da senha, ok?
<astroo-> mas estas que sistema como principal?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Depois que se clica na máquina virtual, aparece o nome de usuário para digitar a senha para se fazer o login. Se eu não tivesse o azar por causa da senha, isso não estaria acontecendo?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Ignore o ?, digitei errado
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Se eu não fosse tão azarado, eu não estaria com esse problema da senha
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Depois que eu abrir o virtualbox, o que eu faço para apagar a máquina virtual?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> ?
<astroo-> o virtualbox esta instala com 1 sistema que nao precisa de login?
<astroo-> instalado
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> O virtualbox está instalado no windows, depois que se clica nele duas vezes, uma das coisas que aparece é  a máquina virtual que criei, como apagar essa máquina virtual?
<astroo-> desistala no windows o programa
<astroo-> http://www.techtudo.com.br/dicas-e-tutoriais/noticia/2015/12/como-desinstalar-o-virtualbox.html
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Eu tenho que desinstalar o virtualbox? Eu quero apagar somente a máquina virtual que criei
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> ?
<astroo-> era apagar so a maquina
<astroo-> e desmontar se for como anos atras usei
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Ok
<astroo-> se for como antes poder ter infinitas maquinas virtuais em arquivo
<astroo-> podes
<astroo-> ciao
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Quando eu tentei instalar o Ubuntu, no momento de digitar o layout do teclado, eu cliquei no botão detectar layout de teclado porque eu não sei qual é o layout, depois que cliquei no botão, apareceram perguntas do tipo no seu teclado tem tecla x, y... Depois que eu respondi as perguntas, o espaço branco para se digitar o layout do teclado continuou branco, eu não digitei nada nesse espaço e cliquei em continuar. Isso 
<astroo-> http://www.hardware.com.br/guias/guia-virtualbox/opcoes-basicas.html
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Eu não sei qual é o layout do meu teclado, o que faço para saber?
<astroo-> no windows e ir ao painel de controlo
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Ok
<astroo-> tenho de ir zzzzzzzzzz
<astroo-> ciao
<rafael> Quem aí usa ferramentas de encriptação de email?
<hggdh> rafael: eu uso, GPG sob claws-mail
<rafael> hggdh: não conhecia o claws-mail
<rafael> Ele carrega html?
<rafael> Vc encripta manualmente ou tem alguma extensão?
<hggdh> sim
<hggdh> extenção, do próprio claws-mail
<rafael> hggdh: eu tb gostei do projeto keybase
<rafael> mas muito manual
<ubuntu> oi
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> eu tentei desinstalar o virtualbox usando ccleaner segundo o seguinte link que me foi passado ontem ou hoje de madrugada pelo astroo: http://www.techtudo.com.br/dicas-e-tutoriais/noticia/2015/12/como-desinstalar-o-virtualbox.html
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: porque desinstalar o VB?
<LeandroLuiz> SOUL-OF-ROOT: tenta lá no #windows
<SOUL-OF-ROOT_> perdão
<SOUL-OF-ROOT_> a conexão cai de vez em quando
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: estou esperando sua resposta
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: (1) não houve pergunta para responder; (2) porque desinstalar o VB?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: eu pensei que você acompanhou o que postei ontem a noite ou hoje de madrugada
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> porque desinstalar o virtualbox? porque provavelmente eu errei duraporque provavelmente eu errei durnte a instalação do ubuntu na parte do layout do teclado, eu cliquei no botão detectar layout, depois apareceu perguntas como "seu teclado tem letra tal?", depois que eu respondi essas perguntas, o espaço que serve para digitar o layout continuou vazio e eu deixei vazio, depois cliquei em continuar. não apareceu o nome do 
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: então tudo necessário seria reinstalar o Ubuntu, não desinstalar o VB
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: quando eu tento fazer o login para usar o ubuntu, a senha não é aceita, alguém ontem me sugeriu desinstalar o virtualbox ou mudar a senha, eu não consegui mudar a senha, então, tentei desinstalar o virtualbox
<hggdh> não, não,,, teu Ubuntu é uma máquina virtual. Basta resintala-lo
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> como reinstalar o ubuntu?
<hggdh> da exata mesma forma que foi instalado: configure um arranco via "CD", com a ISO do Ubuntu
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> eu fiz o download, não configurei um arranco via "CD"
<hggdh> pois então agora seria via CD. Não sei como funciona este download
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: esse dowload funciona do jeito que orienta a 4Linux: https://www.4linux.com.br/como-instalar-o-linux
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: exactamente como está lá, a partir de "Instalação do Ubuntu Desktop 16.04"
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: você leu lá? lá diz "Não será preciso gravar a imagem em um DVD. O Virtual Box permite emular um leitor de DVD a partir da imagem baixada."
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: por isto coloquei CD entre aspas...
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: eu tenho que fazer outra vez o dowload do ubuntu?
<hggdh> não. Use a mesma imagem
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> é possível mudar o que eu fiz na configuração do layout do teclado quando eu estava tentando instalar o ubuntu no virtualbox?
<hggdh> estarás a instalar Ubuntu do zero. Tudo é possível.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: você leu a conversa que tive ontem ou hoje de madrugada como astro?
<hggdh> não
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: por causa do que ele me falou, eu tentei desinstalar o virtualbox usando o ccleaner, provavelmente não consegui, ainda está criada a máquina virtual com a instalação errada que fiz do ubuntu
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> falando da instalação do ubuntu, o espaço que serve para se digitar o layout do teclado deve ficar em branco?
<Elfon> SOUL-OF-ROOT, se não tiver algo importante, vc pode criar outra máquina virtual e fazer como quiser
<hggdh> vai depender do tipo de teclado que tens. No meu caso, eu uso o teclado americano (não tenho outro).
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> estou tentando instalar outra vez o ubuntu no virtualbox, eu não sei qual é o layout do meu teclado, o que eu faço?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> o guia da 4Linux diz: Defina então o layout do seu teclado e digite no campo disponível para verificar se está tudo certo
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> como fazer isso?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> como definir o layout do meu teclado?
<astroo-> se sabes o do windows deve ser para por essa opçao
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> eu não sei
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> eu devo digitar se é americano, é isso?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> ???
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> eu consegui, me "virei nos 30"? porque ninguém responde?
<astroo-> quase ninguem aqui fala habitualmente
<astroo-> ja foi tempo de tal
<Elfon> SOUL-OF-ROOT, dificilmente a opção defaul não funciona
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> desculpa a digitação maluca que fiz, eu consegui, a transferência dos arquivos está sendo feita
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> eu fiz o login, aquele problema todo aconteceu porque eu defini errado o teclado
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> existe conteúdo que ensina errado usar o ubuntu? se sim, quais são os conteúdos que ensinam usar corretamente o ubuntu?
<astroo-> isso nao sei
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> como usar o ubuntu?
<astroo-> ele nao e dificil de usar no basico
<astroo-> ve videos que ajuda
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: existe vídeo que ensina usar errado o ubuntu?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> quais são os conteúdos que ensinam usar corretamente o ubuntu?
<danilo> SOUL-OF-ROOT: a maior parte das coisas são intuitivas, vai fuçando que você vai aprendendo, o que você não souber você faz uma busca na internet
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> danilo: eu usei meu gmail, abri o freebsd forums. Por favor, me diga como fazer uma busca na internet
<danilo> abra o navegado e entre no google, qual é a dificuldade nisso?
<danilo> *navegador
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> danilo: estou acessando o google.  mas como fazer uma busca na internet?
<danilo> você tá brincando?
<astroo-> guia de utilizaçao ubuntu
<D> D
<Guest75942> Alguém?
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-27
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: se não fosse a ajuda do aedigital, do hggdh e a sua ajuda, eu não teria conseguido instalar o Ubuntu. O aedigital me disse passo a passo parte do conteúdo que ensina instalar o Ubuntu no virtualbox para Windows, por exemplo, ele disse clica em download, depois clica em desktop, você me disse que eu deveria clicar na opção windows hosts no site do virtualbox para ser feito o download dele, se você não tivesse m
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: a mensagem não coube, mas vou continuar aqui: se você não tivesse me falado que deveria clicar na opção windows hosts no site do virtualbox, eu não teria feito nem o download do virtualbox, é claro que menos a criação da máquina virtual e assim por diante
<astroo-> ok
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Isso aconteceu porque o que eu sei fazer no computador é parte do que eu fiz no curso de
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Desculpa, errei no envio
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Isso aconteceu porque o que eu sei fazer no computador é parte do que eu fiz no curso de pacote de informática para iniciantes no SENAC PI Teresina, nesse curso que eu fiz o professor nem disse que existe vírus e antivírus, não ensinou como instalar programas e nem mesmo, acredite se quiser, nem mesmo ensinou limpar o histórico dos sites que se acessa na internet
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Mas eu sei limpar o histórico da internet e sei usar e atualizar o windows defender
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Qual é o conteúdo que ensina como instalar programas como o virtualbox? Eu pergunto isso para não perguntar mais perguntas do tipo "onde eu devo clicar para fazer o download do kubuntu ou Debian para desktop?". Ok?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: Qual é o conteúdo que ensina como instalar programas como o virtualbox? Eu pergunto isso para não perguntar mais perguntas do tipo * onde eu devo clicar para fazer o download do kubuntu?". Ok?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo?
<astroo-> nao sei e nao e facil de pesquisar na net
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: Ok
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: eu vou precisar da sua ajuda para instalar o kubuntu no virtualbox para windows. Você me ajuda?
<astroo-> posso tentar
<astroo-> esse e 1 derivado do ubuntu
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: eu não irei tentar isso hoje. Qual é o conteúdo que você me sugere praticar para instalar o kubuntu no virtualbox para windows? É muito diferente a instalação do kubuntu no virtualbox para windows quando se compara com a instalação do Ubuntu também no virtualbox?
<kernel> principal diferença é o ambiente grafico
<kernel> kubuntu é kde e ubuntu é gnome
<astroo-> e mais leve em computaçao
<kernel> kde requer um pouco mais de memoria
<kernel> faz tempo que não mexo em um ubuntu :|
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: voce me ajudará instalar o kubuntu me respondendo aqui no canal #ubuntu-br ou existe canal #kubuntu-br?
<astroo-> na instaçao deve ser semelhante
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo' você vai me ajudar aqui ou no canal kubuntu? Existe canal kubuntu-br?
<astroo-> nao
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Não entendi, você quer dizer que não existe canal kubuntu-br?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo' existe canal kubuntu-br?
<astroo-> nao existe
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: ok. O seu projeto é uma distribuição Linux?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: qual é o seu projeto? O seu projeto é uma distribuição Linux?
<astroo-> na parte so do linux
<astroo-> e informaçao atual e recente e 1 bate papo tipo este com peritos presentes
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: qual é o link do seu projeto?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: você não irá dizer qual é o link do seu projeto!
<astroo-> dei no privado
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: ok. Você não irá dizer qual conteudo que você me sugere praticar a instalação do kubuntu no virtualbox para windows?
<astroo-> procura videos na net
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Por favor, me diga só um exemplo de fazer essa procura
<astroo-> instalar virtualbox kubuntu
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: ok, nunca mais me envergonharei perguntando como procurar na Net, muito obrigado e boa sorte, ok?
<astroo-> os povos agradecem  ok
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: por favor, me diga outra vez qual é o link que você me deu ontem do Linux descomplicado que fala sobre como mudar a senha que foi definida na instalação do Linux ou Ubuntu, não lembro, quero falar sobre isso com o hggdh
<astroo-> ok
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> astroo: provavelmente conseguirei instalar o kubuntu no virtualbox se eu tirar uma dúvida. No site do kubuntu há apenas uma opção de dowload?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: eu quero fazer o download do kubuntu, mas em qual opção eu devo clicar?  Kubuntu 17.10?  Kubuntu 17.04...?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: eu consegui ontem instalar o ubuntu no virtualbox para windows. graças a sua ajuda, do aedigital e do astroo, eu não teria conseguido instalar o Ubuntu. O aedigital me disse passo a passo parte do conteúdo que ensina instalar o Ubuntu no virtualbox para Windows, por exemplo, ele disse clica em download, depois clica em desktop, o astroo me disse que eu deveria clicar na opção windows hosts no site do virtualbox pa
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: você me disse que bastava eu aceitar os defaults para conseguir instalar o virtualbox, se você não tivesse me ajudado, eu não teria conseguido isso
<aedigital> este cara eh louco
<aedigital> rs
<LeandroLuiz> aedigital: muita falta do que fazer na verdade
<aedigital> hehe
<aedigital> quem me dera este privilegio
<aedigital> cheio de trabalho aqui
<aedigital> :\
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> quem dera que houvesse todo tempo outro "astroo". Eu estou tentando instalar o kubuntu porque a 4Llinux sugere isso, ela diz que uma boa distribuição - para começar – seria uma daquelas mais populares, com mais suporte e documentação: https://www.4linux.com.br/distribuicao-linux
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> eu quero ver se consigo instalar o kubuntu, o linux mint e o fedora para aprender instalar e usar o debian porque as atribuições de Linux para inicio dos cursos da 4Linux são: Debian e CentOS, pois são os sistemas operacionais cobrados nas certificações da LPI, Linux Foundation e RedHat.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> eu fiz o curso Linux Beginners in Cloud Online para não continuar mal como eu estava. Como conseguirei aprender instalar e usar o debian e CentOS se não conseguir nem instalar o kubuntu e provavelmente o linux mint?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> eu quero tentar instalar kubuntu, linux mint, fedora para aprender instalar e usar debian e CentOS porque são os sistemas operacionais cobrados nas certificações da LPI, Linux Foundation e RedHat,.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> depois que eu conseguir instalar e usar debian e CentOS, tentarei instalar e usar slackware e depois TrueOS, o antigo PC-BSD, FreeBSD, NetBSD, OpenBSD e DragonflyBSD
<LeandroLuiz> tenta também o Windows 3.11
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> provavelmente eu conseguirei fazer tudo isso se houver a ajuda de um "astroo" enquanto eu não entro em um curso técnico ou superior de informática
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: porque você não responde?
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: responder o que? Nada me foi perguntado...
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: de qualquer maneira, nem sempre estou disponível
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: se não fosse a ajuda do aedigital, do astroo e a sua ajuda, eu não teria conseguido instalar o Ubuntu. O aedigital me disse passo a passo parte do conteúdo que ensina instalar o Ubuntu no virtualbox para Windows, por exemplo, ele disse clica em download, depois clica em desktop
<LeandroLuiz> SOUL-OF-ROOT: já deu né mano.. vai arrumar um trampo..
<LeandroLuiz> para de bostar (isso mesmo, bostar) naquele blog teu
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: o astroo me falou que eu deveria clicar na opção windows hosts no site do virtualbox, eu não teria feito nem o download do virtualbox se ele não tivesse falado isso, é claro que menos a criação da máquina virtual e assim por diante
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: muito obrigado.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: eu consegui instalar ontem o ubuntu no virtualbox para windows.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: como usar o ubuntu no virtualbox para windows?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> LeandroLuiz: estou respondendo o hggdh
<LeandroLuiz> SOUL-OF-ROOT: responde minha rola
<LeandroLuiz> hggdh: vc tb
<hggdh> LeandroLuiz: vamos parar por aqui, OK?
<rafael> Alguém aí sabe qual distribuição é usada no Mr. Robot?
<LeandroLuiz> rafael: não é ubuntu
<rafael> LeandroLuiz: certeza?
<LeandroLuiz> sim
<rafael> Eu acho que é kubuntu
<LeandroLuiz> é, achou errado
<rafael> Pq?
<LeandroLuiz> pq sim
<rafael> Ah, OK
<rafael> pfff
<LeandroLuiz> ok
<hggdh> sigh. não lembrei-me da sintaxe
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: se não fosse a ajuda do aedigital, do astroo e a sua ajuda, eu não teria conseguido instalar o Ubuntu. O aedigital me disse passo a passo parte do conteúdo que ensina instalar o Ubuntu no virtualbox para Windows, por exemplo, ele disse clica em download, depois clica em desktop
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: o astroo me falou que eu deveria clicar na opção windows hosts no site do virtualbox, eu não teria feito nem o download do virtualbox se ele não tivesse falado isso, é claro que menos a criação da máquina virtual e assim por diante
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: eu consegui instalar ontem o ubuntu no virtualbox para windows. como usar o ubuntu no virtualbox para windows?
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: não importa muito se está sob VB, ou KVM, ou qualquer outro. É só usar
<rafael> é xubuntu
<rafael> http://www.imgpaste.net/image/CXkPb
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: ok. mas como usar o ubuntu?
<rafael> hggdh: -b +b -o +o
<hggdh> rafael: ?
<rafael> sintaxe
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: arranque, via VB tua imagem de Ubuntu. Depois log in, e divirta-se
<hggdh> rafael: obrigado
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: ok
<hggdh> rafael: mas a sintax que esqueci foi dos aliases que uso (mudei os scripts recentemente)
<rafael> poderia compartilhar conosco
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: estou tentando instalar o kubuntu no virtualbox, estou praticando o que diz o guia da 4Linux sobre a Instalação do Ubuntu Desktop 16.04 para instalar o kubuntu.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: estou fazendo certo? Isso funcionará?
<kanazuchi> gente, o LeandroLuiz disse que ta com saudades
<hggdh> kanazuchi: vamos começar a dança de novo?
<kanazuchi> hip hop?
<kanazuchi> eu sou gordo
<kanazuchi> consigo poucos passos
<kanazuchi> mas a gente pode tentar
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: estou tentando instalar o kubuntu no virtualbox, estou praticando o que diz o guia da 4Linux sobre a Instalação do Ubuntu Desktop 16.04 para instalar o kubuntu. estou fazendo certo? Isso funcionará?
<hggdh> kanazuchi: sem avisos
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: nao conheço este guia. Mas uma boa forma de descobrir se funciona é tentando
<kanazuchi> foda-se, se acha mesmo que a galera que vem aqui te zoar liga de ser banido? Mano, o soul manja mais da porra toda que eu, escrevi e sai correndo antes de tomar ban SOUL-OF-ROOT s2
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: depois que eu escolhi o idioma e cliquei no botão instalar o kubuntu aparece a mensagem "Preparando para instalar o kubuntu", eu deixei selecionadas as opções "Baixar atualizações enquanto instala Ubuntu" e "Instalar softwares de terceiros para gráficos e hardwares Wi-Fi, Flash, MP3e outras mídias". Mas a tela parece que parou. o que eu faço?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: o guia da 4 Linux que estou tentando praticar para instalar o kubuntu, mesmo sendo sobre a instalação do ubuntu 16.04 é esse: https://www.4linux.com.br/como-instalar-o-linux
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: credto qe eperar é uma boa opção
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: se esse guia da 4Linux não serve, como instalar o kubuntu?
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: tente
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: Ainda está demorando. demora assim mesmo? está ainda na tela preparando para instalar o kubuntu
<paladinn> sim
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: demora quantos minutos para sair da tela preparando para instalar o kubuntu?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> demora mais de uma hora? quanto tempo?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> ???
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> a instalação do kubuntu funciona mesmo no virtualbox?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> onde eu encontro a resposta para isso?
<paladinn> na internet
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh, paladinn: a instalação do kubuntu funciona mesmo no virtualbox?
<paladinn> funciona
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> paladinn: porque não sai da tela preparando para instalar o kubuntu?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: eu fiz o dowload do Kubuntu 17.10: https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/. esse download funcionará para eu instalar o kubuntu?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> ??? porque ninguem fala nada?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> paladinn: onde você encontrou a resposta na internet?
<kernel> SOUL-OF-ROOT, esta querendo instalar o kubuntu?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: eu voltei e cliquei na opção experimentar o kubuntu, depois disso, abriu o modo gráfico, cliquei no icone install kubuntu, agora há as opções para selecionar, eu não sei o que selecionar. seleciono assistido - usar o disco inteiro?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> seleciono assistido - usar o disco inteiro e configutar LVM?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> kernel: eu quero instalar o kubuntu no virtualbox para windows, mas dá mais trabalho do que instalar o ubuntu
<kernel> sim pode selecionar disco inteiro
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> seleciono assistido - usar disco todo e LVM criptografado?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> kernel: você diz que posso selecionar disco inteiro. qual é a fonte disso? hggdh: eu posso mesmo selecionar disco inteiro?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: o guia da 4Linux que ensina instalar o ubuntu 16.04 não serve para instalação do kubuntu 17.10, por exemplo, nesse guia não há a opção de selecionar disco inteiro
<paladinn> bane o SOUL-OF-ROOT
<kernel> não tem problema se você selecionar o disco inteiro isso é uma opção do virtualbox
<kernel> é tudo virtualizado
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> kernel: qual é a fonte disso? porque você não quer falar a fonte da sua resposta?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> kernel: o que vai acontecer se eu selecionar o disco inteiro? o que vai acontecer se eu selecionar usar o disco inteiro e configutar LVM? o que vai acontecer se eu selecionar usar disco todo e LVM criptografado?
<kernel> que fonte maxo
<kernel> só estou tentando te ajudar
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> porque você não quer dizer qual é a diferença de um do outro ou pelo menos de onde você aprendeu isso? será que você não tem certeza da sua resposta?
<paladinn> kika
<kernel> LVM é um método de alocar espaço do disco rígido em volumes lógicos que podem ser facilmente redimensionados, ao contrário das partições. Com o LVM, o disco rígido ou conjunto de discos rígidos é alocado em um ou mais volumes físicos. Um volume físico não pode ultrapassar mais de um disco.
<kernel> http://www.hardware.com.br/guias/guia-virtualbox/disco-virtual.html
<kernel> Leia esse tutorial sobre disco virtual.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> kernel: porque no seguinte video do youtube não é selecionada a opção usar o disco inteiro?: http://pt-br.lmgtfy.com/?q=como+instalar+o+kubuntu+17.10+youtube
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_5NbqZF2Bw
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: por que é simples.
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: não podemos ajudar-lo a ler. Isto tens que fazer sozinho.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: o kernel disse que eu devo selecionar usar disco inteiro, o video sugere selecionar a opção manual. qua opção eu devo selecionar?
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: a que melhor te atender
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> kernel: cliquei na opção usar disco inteiro. o que faço agora?
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: instale o sistema.
<kernel> avançar.
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: eu começo a ficar cansado de perguntas tolas. Cuida-te.
<kernel> kkkk
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: depois que eu selecionei usar disco inteiro e continuar, aparece uma janela com o título installer crashed. aparece uma mensagem que começa dizendo we're sorry; the installer crashed...
<hggdh> OK, então não será possível instalar. Escolha outra distribição.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: porque não será possível instalar?
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: por que o instalador falhou
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: isso é falha do kubuntu
<kernel> seu arquivo deve esta corrompido.
<hggdh> e?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: isso é falha do kubuntu?
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<hggdh> bem, basta.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: por favor, eu não entendo o que é <sigh/>. você quer dizer sim?
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: escolha uma *ÚNICA* distribuição, e use-a. Não mais responderei à perguntas sem sentido.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> kernel: eu ainda não entendi. porque o instalador falhou?
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: por que tem um erro
<kernel> aconteceu um erro. erro é normal no ramo de informatica.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: esse erro foi cometido por quem programa o kubuntu?
<hggdh> basta.
<aedigital> hggdh me desculpa, mas demorou vc fazer isto
<aedigital> ele nao esta instalando nada nao, soh quer "causar" aqui
<hggdh> eu sei... mas, tenta-se
<aedigital> k
<aedigital> :)
<kernel> a gente tenta ajudar o companheiro, gastando nosso tempo para ser educado ai o cara fica usando de má fé, querendo se fazer de doido :/
<hggdh> pois
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: por favor, me desculpe, NUNCA MAIS farei o que não deveria ter feito aqui no canal #ubuntu-br, eu venho da outra lan house que eu estava porque gosto muito do assunto. Infelizmente continuarei ignorante do jeito que sou em informática enquanto eu não entrar em um curso técnico de nível de ensino médio ou curso superior de informática. Eu sou ignorante em informática do jeito que sou porque quem foi meu profess
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Eu sou ignorante em informática do jeito que sou porque quem foi meu professor do curso básico de informática não ensinou instalar programa, é por causa disso que eu perguntei onde eu deveria clicar para fazer o download do ubuntu, tive sorte porque o aedigital me perguntou qual processador eu uso para me dizer onde eu deveria clicar para fazer o download. Quem foi meu professor do curso básico de informática também 
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> . Quem foi meu professor do curso básico de informática também nem falou que existe vírus e antivírus, nem mesmo ensinou como limpar o histórico dos sites que são acessados na internet, mas eu sei usar o antivírus windows defender e sei limpar o histórico dos sites.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: Eu SINCERAMENTE não havia entendido, eu não quis bagunçar.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: você me desculpa?
<hggdh> não.
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<r0drig000> ?
<r0drig000> alguém ?
<danilo> r0drig000: diga sua dúvida, se alguém ler e souber responde
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<r0drig000> opa !
<r0drig000> so novo por aqui !
<r0drig000> pensei que estava sozinho ! hehe
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<r0drig000> tentei entra em outro servidor e apresentou esse erro (unable to verify the first certificate.? (21))
<r0drig000> ah obrigado !!!
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-28
<SysStudent> astroo: por favor, fale comigo no privado
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> boa noite!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-10-24
<keoegie> oi
<keoegie> oi
#ubuntu-br 2019-10-24
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-10-25
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Ursinha> que beleza, tem gente nesse canal ainda :D
<hggdh> Ursinha: !    :-)
<Ursinha> hggdh!! :D tudo bem?
<hggdh> Ursinha: tudo :-) ainda por cá...
